#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-29
<nem_> hej ;)
<nem_> Mam takie pytanko. Jaki jest najlepszy program do maszyn wirtualnych? Ale taki co obsluguje jakas komunikacje miedzy hostem a serwerem.
<garnus> nem_:  chyba wiekszosc jak nie wszystkie obsluguja komunikacje
<nem_> ja probowalam z virtualbox niby ma obsluge usb ale nie jest aktywna
<nem_> znaczy zaznaczam, zeby wlaczyc, ale to nic nie daje, po dodaniu pendriva np nie moge go podlaczyc
<nem_> w menu jest ta opcja nieaktywna
<nem_> mam oracle virtualbox nie open source
<garnus> musisz maszyne wylaczyc bodajrze
<garnus> bodajze
<nem_> hmm spróbuje
<nem_> nie działa. ale dodałam folder sieciowy ;)
<nem_> czyli sprawa rozwiazana :P
<Wizard> jakby ktoś w kde3 ustawił sobie 'apply my theme for gtk' a w qt4 temat gtk, to od razu odradzam :)
<administrator__>    /\___/\
<administrator__>   /       \
<administrator__>  | (0) (0) |
<administrator__>  \     @   |
<administrator__>   \   _|_ /
<administrator__>   /       \______
<administrator__>  / _______ ___   \
<administrator__>  |_____   \   \__/
<administrator__>   |    \__/
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
 * AaaA robi test klawiatury
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<Syngress> wtf ?
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<Syngress> gdzie jest antyflood ?
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<AaaA> ktos zasnal na klawiaturze?
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<Wizard> no popsuliście mu :/
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<Wizard> niech mu ktoś da +q
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<AaaA> to jest taki ircowy tempomat
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<AaaA> zeb szybciej pisac
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__>   |       |
<administrator__> the longcat is long!
<DaZ> lol.
<Wizard> administrator__++
<AaaA> baj baj
<Wizard> ale longcata sobie zapiszę
<Wizard> btw, jakby używał normalnego klienta, a nie jakiegoś xchata, to by mu od razu wkleiło
<AaaA> tylko nie ma tylnych lap
<DaZ> e tam [;
<DaZ> AaaA: to jest longcat kurwa
<DaZ> on nie ma tylnich łap
<DaZ> >:
<gvader> mial ktos moze doczynienia ze skanerem plustek opticslim 2600?
<gvader> jest on kompatybilny z ubuntu?
<AaaA> DaZ: to jak chodzi?
<DaZ> nie chodzi.
<Wizard> wyciąga się w nieskończoność
<Wizard> http://www.photochopz.com/gallery/data/500/longcat.jpg
<yoshi314_> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/4/4f/Wtclongcat.jpg
<AaaA> znaczy jak to nie chodzi?
<AaaA> jakos do miski sie musi dostawac
<AaaA> znaczy się ciągnie na przednich?
<Wizard> on jest tak długi, że sięga bez chodzenia
<Wizard> a w ogóle - suchar
<lotharek> cześć
<Wizard> cześć lotharek
<Husio> hello
<Husio> cos sie psuje z serwerem jabbera?
<shpaq> mornin'
<Husio> Stirlitz: :)
<DaZ> Stirlitz, pomyślało lustro
<xxx> witam !
<CyCeK> witam
<CyCeK> mam pytanko
<CyCeK> wlaczylem DHCP deamona
<CyCeK> na karcie sieciowej
<CyCeK> jak podlaczam innego kompa do karty to dostaje adresik IP ale nie ma neta
<CyCeK> ktos wie czego to wina?
<airells> CyCeK jesli wrzucisz wynik z ifconfig'a latwiej bedzie innym Tobie pomoc, oczywiscie wklej link do wyniku tylko
<CyCeK> ok
<CyCeK> sie robi
<wodzu> witam, mial ktos problem z Wubi? Przy pierwszym uruchomieniu Ubu, gdy powinna byc kontynuowana instalacja wywala mi Could not find the ISO /ubuntu/install/installation.iso, chkdsk nie pomaga, Ubuntu10.10x86
<CyCeK> http://www.przeklej.pl/plik/ifconf-0024531mt1dc
<CyCeK> link do ifconfiga
<airells> CyCeK nie jestem ekspertem w tej dziedzinie, ale zaczal bym od sprawdzenia czy dzialaja DNS czyli czy mozesz pingowac po adresie IP
<CyCeK> no tak dobry pomysl
<CyCeK> juz lookam
<garnus> a routing
<garnus> wlaczyles?
<CyCeK> nie?
<CyCeK> gdzie to sie wlacza
<garnus> hehe
<garnus> to ma byc net bez routingu:D
<garnus> moment
<CyCeK> no wlasnei wiedzialem ze cos nie tak
<CyCeK> bo samo dhcp to malo
<garnus> http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/
<CyCeK> dzieki wielkie;)
<garnus> dziala?
<CyCeK> wlaczylem
<CyCeK> ale nie dziala
<CyCeK> nawet po ip
<CyCeK> a pokazuje ze zalaczone
<CyCeK> net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<garnus> co po ip nie dziala
<CyCeK> jak wpisuje ip w przegladarce
<CyCeK> zamiast nazwy
<CyCeK> to i tak nie dziala
<CyCeK> zamiast www.google.pl => 209.85.227.104
<garnus> nie lepiej
<garnus> pinga uzyc?
<CyCeK> ok patrze...
<CyCeK> nie odpowiada
<CyCeK> ale miedzy konputerami jest ping  (miedzy serwerem a komputerem klienta)
<garnus> traceroute onet.pl
<garnus> dobra zle
<garnus> a brame ustawiles
<garnus> ?
<CyCeK> windows w tamtym kompie pokazuje brame 10.0.0.1
<CyCeK> czyli adres serwera
<garnus> serwer = linux, tam gdzie ustawiales routing?
<CyCeK> tracert na windowsie odpowiada "nie mozna rozpoznac nazwy
<CyCeK> tak
<garnus> traceroute 8.8.8.8
<wodzu> czyli dnsy nie dzialaja
<CyCeK> na linuxie odpowiada
<garnus> ale na windzie
<garnus> zobacz
<CyCeK> na windzie
<CyCeK> 1 1ms 1ms 1 ms 10.0.0.1
<CyCeK> 2 * * * Uplynol limit czasu zadania
<CyCeK> i dalej nizej to samo
<garnus> czyli nie dziala routing
<CyCeK> moze nat nie wlaczony?
<garnus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<garnus> 4ptk jest o nat
<CyCeK> oki juz patrze
<tomasz_> Witamm
<CyCeK> witam !
<tomasz_> moze mi ktos polecic jakas dystrybucje mini do nauki linuxa ?
<tomasz_> najlepiej kilku megowa, nie musi byc zaraz na najnowszym kernelu
<garnus> dsl?
<tomasz_> dsl?
<tomasz_> ok mam
<garnus> 50mb chyba
<tomasz_> nono widze wlasnie, ciekawa sprawa
<garnus> tomasz_: a czego sie chcesz uczyc
<tomasz_> budowy , i minimum co jest potrzebne zeby taki linux postawic
<garnus> to wez lepiej jakiegos debiana
<tomasz_> boot kernel i cos tam jeszcze ale sie nei znam
<garnus> jako wirutalke
<garnus> i stawiaj tam po kolei jakeis apache mysql itp itd
<tomasz_> a debian w wersji minimalnej pewnie nie rozni sie niczym od kazdego linuxa ?
<garnus> debian w wersji normalniej za duzo nei ma w sobie
<garnus> wiec w sumie wiekszosc musisz samemu zrobic
<garnus> a o to chyba chodzi
<tomasz_> puppy linux wyglada ciekawie
<garnus> tomasz_: a ty chcesz linuksa sie uczyc ? czy se poklikac
<tomasz_> no uczyc ale najpierw musze poznac jego budowe
<garnus> hmm to chyba od zlej strony chcesz ja poznac
<tomasz_> pokolei co w nim zachodzi az do pojawienia sie wolanie logowania i polecen
<tomasz_> z tego co wiem to boot odpala kernel tak ?
<tomasz_> i jak to jest z ta powloka sh
<garnus> bootloader
<garnus> grub albo lilo
<garnus> ale to wg mnie zle podchodzisz do nauki
<tomasz_> ogolnie chce poznac zasade dzialania jako systemu operacyjnego
<wodzu> ubuntu w sumie chyba najlatwiejsze jest do nauki
<dweller> `google wikipedia sysvinit
<Przekliniak> dweller: init - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init>
<dweller> tomasz_: zacznij od tego
<airborn> uuła
<airborn> ale wtopa mBanku
<tomasz_> airborn ?
<airborn> ludzie dostają przelewy dziwne
<airborn> zgadza się kwota
<airborn> ale nie zgadza się ani nadawca (nazwisko, adres numer konta) anie odbiorca (nazwisko, adres, numer konta)
<tomasz_> oo hakerzy nie spia heh
<airborn> raczej informatycy zaspali
<tomasz_> ano
<tomasz_> ogolnie sie syf robi na swiecie
<tomasz_> dweller,  dzieki za pomoc lookam
<eftepede> Cze!
<airborn> czo
<ftpd> Da się jakoś pozbyć tego kretyńskiego update-motd.d?
<MrSinister> Witam!
<MrSinister> Tak od razu z grubej rury zapytam:
<MrSinister> Czy ma ktoś pojęcie co się dzieje z repozytoriami avenard??
<MrSinister> Ewentualnie czy są jakieś mirrory?
<MrSinister> Szukałem już na google i na ubuntu.pl ale nie ma ani słowa
<MrSinister> a u mnie nie chce się już od jakiegoś czsu łączyć właśnie z tym repo
<MrSinister> mam ubuntu 10.04 wersja 64-bit z gnome
<MrSinister> Czy ktoś tutaj w ogóle jest czy same BOTy?
<Ciaho> tu nie ma botów
<AaaA> same boty
<MrSinister> a ktoś byłby na tyle uprzejmy, żeby mi odpowiedzieć na pytanie w sprawie avenarda?
<AaaA> ale co ma się z nimi dziać? przecież są
<MrSinister> No kwestia taka, że od dłuższego czasu mam tak:
<MrSinister> Nie udało się połączyć z www.avenard.org:80 (88.191.110.21). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<MrSinister> I tylko z avenard
<MrSinister> dłuższy czas to tak już ze 2-3 tygodnie
<MrSinister> kiedyś siadło getdeb ale wtedy ktoś się odzywał i używałem jakiś czas mirrorów a tutaj - cisza
<AaaA> ale te repozytoria przeciez są mozesz je przegladac przez http
<MrSinister> No właśnie nie mogę
<MrSinister> na http wywala mi to samo
<MrSinister> A Tobie działa??
<AaaA> pewnie to masz na mysli
<AaaA> http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos/
<AaaA> tak moge przegladac
<MrSinister> to ja już w ogóle nie wiem o co chodzi\
<Ciaho> no ja też
<MrSinister> Fakt - łączę się z sieci akademickiej
<MrSinister> Ale chyba żaden kretyn nie zablokował nagle repozytoriów
<Ciaho> jak widać
<MrSinister> a u mnie
<MrSinister> Przekroczono limit czasu połączenia
<MrSinister>       
<MrSinister>       
<MrSinister>       
<MrSinister>       
<MrSinister>       
<MrSinister>         
<MrSinister>         
<MrSinister>           
<MrSinister> Serwer www.avenard.org zbyt długo nie odpowiada.
<ftpd> Więcej tych pustych linni wstaw.
<MrSinister> sorry
<Ciaho> tracepath www.avenard.org
<Ciaho> ?
<Ciaho> zobaczysz gdzie bloczą
<MrSinister> jak na razie po local mam no reply
<MrSinister> po 31 no reply wyskoczyło
<MrSinister> Too many hops: pmtu 1500
<MrSinister>      Resume: pmtu 1500
<ftpd> No bo Ci TTL zdechł.
<MrSinister> rozwiń proszę
<ftpd> No pakiet ma time-to-live. Ilość hopów, po których ginie.
<qermit> MrSinister: no TTL ma ograniczenie do 32 chyba
<qermit> standardowo
<ftpd> Masz 32, czyli po 32 hopach pakiet zdycha.
<ftpd> Co jest normalnie.
<qermit> ale i tak poniżej 10 powinen dojść
<qermit> maks 20
<ftpd> No.
<airells> a co masz do  wro-r1.tpnet.pl ?
<MrSinister> no to teraz tylko pytanie dlaczego w ogóle coś się kaszanichwila
<MrSinister> chwila
<ftpd> Bo nie masz dostępu do tego adresu.
<ftpd> Koniec dywagacji.
<ftpd> Zapytaj swojego dostawcę, dlaczego.
<MrSinister> czyli ktoś jednak zablokował dostęp??
<ftpd> Rozwiązujesz adres?
<ftpd> Tak dla pewności.
<ftpd> Uuu. Nie rozmawiam z kretynami piszącymi '??'. Życie to nie Gadu-Gadu.
<ftpd> qermit: jak było w Lublinie?
<qermit> ftpd: jak to w lublinie
<ftpd> Czyli nuda i nic się nie dzieje?
<qermit> ftpd: właściwie to na konwencie byliśmy jeden wieczór
<MrSinister> ftpd:ja nawet nie mam Padu-Padu. To z emocji...
<qermit> a resztę to zwiedzaliśmy lublin
<ftpd> A co tam można zwiedzać?
<ftpd> Zamek zbudowany po wojnie?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Czy wpierdol na Lubartowskiej?
<qermit> nooo np na majdanku byliśmy
<MrSinister> I podobno kultury się tutaj wymaga a Ty mnie już wyzywasz?
<ftpd> qermit: A, to co innego!
<ftpd> ;-)
<MrSinister> A a propos wro-r1.tpnet.pl to dokładnie to samo
<qermit> połaziliśmy po tym żydowskim starym mieście
<airells> to masz wczesniej gdzies problem,  to byl pierwszy krok u mnie dostepny
<Quintasan> \o
<MrSinister> Czyli cóż czynić skoro w sumie reszta działa?
<MrSinister> ani to https ani co...
<ftpd> Kupić sobie menażkę i walnąć się w czaszkę.
<MrSinister> Ekstra
<MrSinister> długo nad tym myślałeś?
<MrSinister> Jak widzę i filologia polska siedzi na kanale
<qermit> ftpd: a no i jeszcze trolejbusem jechaliźmy
<ftpd> ten wro-costam ma wycięte icmp.
<ftpd> To jak ma traceroute dojść?
<MrSinister> Słuchajcie, kwestia z mojej strony jest bardzo prosta: nie działa mi a bardzo chciałbym, żeby działało. Czy ktoś jest mi w stanie coś konkretnego w tej sprawie doradzić?
<ftpd> Idź, do kurwy nędzy, do swojego dostawcy. Czego w zdaniu 'masz zablokowany dostęp' nie rozumiesz?
<qermit> z młotkiem
<ftpd> I obrazkiem świętej Teresy.
<MrSinister> taaa
<ftpd> Resolvujesz nazwę w ogóle?
<MrSinister> i z krzyżem jeszcze najlepiej
<AaaA> ftpd: on roziwazuje pisal jakie im mu timoutuje i bylo ok
<ftpd> Ok.
<qermit> Matka Boska Róznoraka pomaga
<ftpd> No to jak rozwiązujesz, a nie pingujesz, masz gdzieś wycięty dostęp.
<qermit> `mbr
<Przekliniak> mbr -> Matka Boska Roznoraka
<ftpd> qermit: Ja wierzę w Matkę Boską Królową Macierzy.
<qermit> `MBP
<ftpd> Mamy taką w biurze. Obrazek MB z naklejonym znaczkiem 3para na 'koszulce'.
<Przekliniak> MBP -> Matka Boska Pieniężna
<DaZ> matka boska trzykroć przedziwna lepsza.
<qermit> ftpd: ta lepsza
<AaaA> ale skoro ginie po wiecej niz 32 to wyglada na to ze problem jest albo w internetcie albo po stronie operatora tej witryny albo na serwerze gdzie jest hostowana
<ftpd> Pieniężna dzisiaj wysłuchała moich modlitw.
<DaZ> wszystkie problemy są w internecie
<DaZ> internet to zło >:
<AaaA> tak internet jest zly
<AaaA> :?
<AaaA> ja na miejscu MrSinister bym sie zapytal mojego providera dlaczego mi sie stronka nie otwiera -> płace - rządam:)
<ftpd> 'rządasz'?
<MrSinister> Tak, tyle tylko, że mieszkam w akademcu w tej chwili
<ftpd> To idz do swoich uber-studentow.
<AaaA> a nie placisz za niego?
<MrSinister> Poza tym przed chwilą byłem u kumpla admina i na zewnętrznym IP na windowsie też nie działa
<DaZ> ortografja jezd dla chómanizduw
<AaaA> a to publiczne ip jest pewnie tez w sieci akademickiej jak zgaduej?
<MrSinister> taa
<MrSinister> OLMAN to nie jest fajny dostawca
<AaaA> no to sam sobie odpowiedziales:)
<MrSinister> nie polecam
<MrSinister> a nie ma jakiegoś mirrora?
<nemek> s
<MrSinister> A propo pomocy to słyszałem jeszcze o Maryi Rozmaitej... Może i mi pomoże.
<MrSinister> propos znaczy
<MrSinister> A jak się ma sprawa z tymi mirrorami?
<mati75> re
 * AaaA wychodzi z fabryki
<wodzu> mial ktos problem z Wubi? Przy pierwszym uruchomieniu Ubu, gdy powinna byc kontynuowana instalacja wywala mi Could not find the ISO/ubuntu/install/installation.iso, chkdsk nie pomaga, Ubuntu10.10x86
<Kwpolska> nie podoba mu sie dysk albo co
<Kwpolska> wodzu: nie instaluj z wubi
<wodzu> dzieki, wlasnie cos myslalem ze dysk sie wali, bo juz mialem kiedys z nim problemy
<airells> pewnie partycje jakos dziwnie ulozone
<wodzu> jedna na system i jedna na reszte danych, no i drugi dysk jako jedna partycja, jakos to ogarne
<Kwpolska> wodzu: to nie problem z dyskiem, ale ze smieciami wubi
<TheNumb> Re
<wyrwiszmat> lul, co to za longcat po 10:20
<tomasz_> loca loca loca ...
<qermit> ty szakirofanie
<ftpd> Loca jest mega.
<ftpd> And I'm crazy but you like it!
<ftpd> LOCA LOCA LOCA!
<kavillock> no way
<TheNumb> ftpd: co to za loca loca loca?
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KewfYKJy8YU
<TheNumb> Ech, nie moje klimaty.
<ftpd> Moje też.
<ftpd> Ale akurat 3 ostatnie kawałki shakiry (She-wolf, Waka Waka i Loca) są ok.
<TheNumb> ftpd: ale nie wpadło mi od razu w ucho, to nie ma szans.
<ftpd> Nie znasz się.
<ftpd> Spadam.
<ftpd> Sieg.
<tomasz_> hehe ftpd  :D
<wodzu> fajny nick
<pedofil> nawzajem
<pedofil> trochę to dziwnie zabrzmiało
<pedofil> jestes teraz znany jako pedofil
<pedofil> bedzie tego
<pedofil> mam problem
<pedofil> sciagnalem program
<pedofil> i mam duzo archiwow r00 r01 r02 r03 i tak dalej
<pedofil> na W$ wiem jak to wypakować, ale jak a ubuntu?
<pedofil> 9.10 pl remix
<airells> spytaj sie dziecka
<wodzu> idz do sklepu i kup oryginal
<wodzu> oni nie sprzedaja programow w paczkach
<pedofil> czy ja mowilem, ze pirata sciagnalem?
<pedofil> open source nie istnieje?
<pedofil> freeware, i takie tam?
<TheNumb> pedofil: masz unrar?
<pedofil> mam
<pedofil> ale nie chce mi sie wpisywac wszystkich paczek po kolei
<pedofil> @airells niezly ping
<TheNumb> pedofil: unrar x *.r00
<pedofil> dzięki
<TheNumb> np
<pedofil> a trzeba na roocie?
<pedofil> nie lubie pisac sudo
<pedofil> to takie...
<TheNumb> nie trzeba
<pedofil> oki
<TheNumb> jak masz w /home czy gdzieś
<pedofil> pobrałem tam jak jest ten katalog użydkownika i tam są obrazy, dzwieki
<pedofil> to tam katalog z torrentami jest
<pedofil> ups, wygadalem sie
<pedofil> narka :)
<Enlik> won
<airells> wole nie pytac co w tym torrencie jest
<pedofil> osiem-rowna sie-rowna sie- znak wiekszosci
<pedofil> narka
<pedofil> fajny kanal
<pedofil> rozpowiem dzieciom
<winter> co za idiota
<TheNumb> Nie wiem po co ludzie coś takiego robią.
<TheNumb> Trole.
<tomasz_> heh
<tomasz_> uzywa ktos avr studio ?
<qermit> tomasz_: ja uzywalem
<tomasz_> udalo mi sie wkoncu zmusic usbasp do pracy heh po zakupie hub'a i zainstalowalem
<tomasz_> idzie jakos polaczyc go z usbasp ?
<tomasz_> qermit ?? bo w necie nic ciekawego nie ma oprocz nie da sie,  a jak wiadomo jak sie chce to sie da heh
<qermit> tomasz_: że tak powiem - po kiego wała
<qermit> tomasz_: używaj konsoli jak bozia przykazała
<tomasz_> qermit no mam nakladke na avrdude ale do debugowania czy cos sie nei przyda
<qermit> tomasz_: co? ty chcesz tym debugować?
<HouseMD> cześć
<HouseMD> jest ktoś kto używa mac os x?
<HouseMD> snow leopard
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  a co ?
<HouseMD> ponieważ zainstalowałem sobie snow i jakoś nie chce się do końca wyłączać
<winter> hackintosh?
<HouseMD> niby finder i dock się wyłączają
<HouseMD> tak
<winter> to się nie dziw
<HouseMD> a dokładnie zrobiony przez grupe hazard
<HouseMD> ale wcześniej się dało
<winter> sprzęt macintosha + osx to spójna całość
<HouseMD> tylko jak przypadkieł dałem uśpij i go wybudziłem z tego sleepa to się już nie chciał wyłączać
<HouseMD> jedynie co to reset działa
<HouseMD> i sleep
<wodzu> tak to juz jest z osx na pc
<winter> HouseMD: pozatym to kanał pomocy ululubuntu
<HouseMD> ale shutdown od tamtego czasu nie chce działać
<HouseMD> ale wiem że tutaj ok. połowy z was używa mac os x
<HouseMD> np czester
<winter> napewno nie połowa za nas
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  ja myslalem zeby zainstalowac
<HouseMD> ale ok
<HouseMD> to jak zainstalujesz to nie włączaj sleep
<HouseMD> lub przerób sobie dsdt
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  a jak sie sprawdza predkosc dzialania ?
<HouseMD> na lapku z c2d i 1gb ram
<HouseMD> spoooko :D
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  i co mozesz na tym systemie ?
<HouseMD> no i karta gf 8400mgs
 * winter je rosół
<HouseMD> smacznego winter
<winter> dz
<HouseMD> tomasz_: dużo xD
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  tzn ?
<HouseMD> tomasz_: ja to jestem człowiekiem który nie siedzi na systemie z ms
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  no oki ja tez sie przerzucam ale na ubuntu
<qermit> HouseMD: ja nie lubie siedzieć na windowsie
<qermit> HouseMD: bo sie płyta w tyłek wrzyna
<qermit> opakowanie zresztą też
<tomasz_> qermit,  ;)
<HouseMD> xD
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  a czemu nie ubuntu tylko platny mac os ?
<wodzu> ja sie kiedys dalem wrobic w oryginalna viste, wstyd mi do dzis
<HouseMD> a kto ci powiedział że płaciłem za niego xD
<HouseMD> wodzu: to witaj w klubie
<HouseMD> ale na szczęście to było jakieś 2 lata temu
<HouseMD> i od tamtego czasu nie siedze na MS
<HouseMD> tylko linux (teraz jakoś mac 10.6.5)
<qermit> HouseMD: nie stać cie na to by być prawdziwym gejem
<qermit> HouseMD: ty jesteś zwykłym ....
<HouseMD> qermit: mów za siebie
<HouseMD> ja nie jestem gejem
<HouseMD> tylko chłopem który jest ze wsi
<HouseMD> i nie może se znaleźć dziewczyny
<wodzu> ten kanal to nie bravo
<HouseMD> tylko jakiesik *urwy się do mnie próbują doczepić
<winter> :-D
<BlessJah> kompresja mp3 powiedzmy ze 196 bitowego w dół, ktoś coś (w międzyczasie googluje, jak nie wiesz nie odzywaj sie)
<tomasz_> lol
<tomasz_> Wy to macie problemy :D
<tomasz_> a ja Wam mowie ze ubuntu rzadzi :D
<qermit> tomasz_: żondzi
<HouseMD> qermit: ty analfabeto
<HouseMD> xD
<qermit> HouseMD: ty niegeju
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  nadal nie powiedziales co mozna na tym macu heh
<HouseMD> tomasz_: a co cie interesuje
<HouseMD> granie w gry
<HouseMD> no jest ich więcej niż na linuxa
<HouseMD> słuchanie muzyki?
<HouseMD> daje rade
<HouseMD> przeglądanie neta
<HouseMD> można
<HouseMD> =D
<qermit> tomasz_: można robić fap fap fap
<tomasz_> filmy full hd uciagnie ?
<tomasz_> no jest plus mozna iphone programowac o ;)
<HouseMD> jeżeli masz taką karte
<wodzu> fap fap nagla na wszystkim
<qermit> tomasz_: a czy można podłączyć jakikolwiek bebech i będzie to działało?
<qermit> powiedzmy 2 karty graficzne firmy ATI
<qermit> albo kamera internetowa
<Enlik> Hmm, niezłe. Niechcący w Google wpiało mi się „i” i pierwszy wynik: strona PiS-u
<HouseMD> qermit: spróbuj to się przekonasz
<qermit> HouseMD: ja sie ciebie pytam
<HouseMD> -_-
<tomasz_> ja cenie ubuntu za szybkosc i stabilnosc heh
<tomasz_> no i moze troche za bezpieczenstwo
<HouseMD> ale offtop
<qermit> HouseMD: era hakintosza skończyła się jakieś 3 lata temu, teraz jest to już niemodne
<HouseMD> no tak
<HouseMD> bo da się go normalnie zainstalować
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  a nie myslales zeby sobie macbooka kupic? ;)
<HouseMD> tomasz_: jak mi dasz kase na niego
<HouseMD> tomasz_: to chętnie
<HouseMD> :D
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  a ile masz lat? ;)
<HouseMD> w przyszłym roku stuknie mi 20
 * KiFka hi
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  no to do roboty co miesiac odlozysz z tysiaka i w pol roku masz maca
<winter> KiFka: welcome
<HouseMD> tomasz_: są ważniejsze rzeczy niż kupowanie drogiego laptopa
<qermit> np kupowanie drogiego telefonu
<HouseMD> a jak działa na zwykłym lapku
<tomasz_> HouseMD,  jakie ?
<wodzu> Tomasz jakiegos starego ibooka kupisz za 500zl nawet
<HouseMD> tomasz_: a ty niby ile lat masz
<tomasz_> 25 ;)
<HouseMD> achaaa
<HouseMD> :P
<tomasz_> :D
<HouseMD> ty stary pierunie
<HouseMD> o 5 lat
<tomasz_> dobrze sie trzymam :D
<HouseMD> a zawód to jaki masz
<HouseMD> bo ja to elektryk jestem
<tomasz_> elektrotechnika ;)
<HouseMD> heh
<KiFka> stary
<KiFka> hehehhehe
<HouseMD> siemka KiFka `
<KiFka> ja ja bym sie uparla mogla bym byc matka tego pieruna
<HouseMD> dobra
<KiFka> HouseMD, :D a co ty sie ukrywasz
<tomasz_> KiFka,  :) uszanowanie Pani :)
<Shoopdawhoop> sup
<KiFka> na kolana! buehhehhehe
<HouseMD> KiFka: nie ukrywam sie
<Shoopdawhoop> ale ocb?
<HouseMD> heh
<Shoopdawhoop> co ci HouseMD zrobił, KiFko?
<winter> KiFka: pics or it didn't happen!
<Shoopdawhoop> a co się stało?
<HouseMD> wcześniej to ja tutaj miałem nick muszka/mucha090
<Shoopdawhoop> o
<HouseMD> to pitolili że ja to baba jestem
<Shoopdawhoop> rofl
<HouseMD> KiFka: pamiętam to
<HouseMD> xD
<qermit> HouseMD: mówiłem
<Shoopdawhoop> winter: po co pics? o co chodzi?
<HouseMD> qermit: a ty to się nie odzywaj
<HouseMD> qermit: menda
<qermit> i burak
<HouseMD> qermit: and jackass
<HouseMD> :D
<KiFka> urzekla mnie wasza historia
<Shoopdawhoop> fajnie, a ja tomek jestem
<HouseMD> a ja Michał
<wodzu> a ja jestem wesoly romek i mam na przedmiesciu domek
<Shoopdawhoop> a w tym domku prąd i gaz
<tomasz_> :D
<wodzu> wiec zaspiewam jeszcze raz
<Shoopdawhoop> ...
<Shoopdawhoop> dzień dobry, cześć i czołem
<Shoopdawhoop> ok, koniec spamu
<HouseMD> wodzu: to było dobre ale w rysiu
<HouseMD> xD
<Shoopdawhoop> wodzu?
<wodzu> rys to porazka
<tomasz_> ale mam lenia dzis heh
<wodzu> tak?
<HouseMD> KiFka: coś o tobie http://kotburger.pl/uploads/1259080250_by_Qwers_500.jpg
<HouseMD> dobra ja to lece
<HouseMD> narx
<KiFka> biedna kicia
<Shoopdawhoop> ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/pictures/fun/BILL.JPG
<Shoopdawhoop> nie wiem czy widzieliście
<Shoopdawhoop> ale ja się udławiłem kanapką jak to zobaczyłem
<Shoopdawhoop> lol
<wodzu> wiadome od tylu lat, ze dziadek billa byl w wehrmacht'cie ;)
<Shoopdawhoop> rotfl
<vxcvxcv> ale was boli dupka
<wodzu> a w 3.40 slychac strzaly
<Shoopdawhoop> oh exploitable
<Shoopdawhoop> kolega na Jabberze mi napisał:
<Shoopdawhoop> (cytat)
<Shoopdawhoop> "sciagnalem se loica, dasz jakies ip do testowania???"
<Shoopdawhoop> mam mu napisac 127.0.0.1?
<DaZ> pasujecie do siebie
<tomasz_> loic a co to ?
<Shoopdawhoop> ja do wodza?
<DaZ> to on do ciebie napisał? >;
<Shoopdawhoop> Low Orbit Ion Cannon
<DaZ> ogólnie wszyscy do siebie pasujecie.
<Shoopdawhoop> wpisujesz IP, klikasz guzik z napisem "IMMA FIRIN' MAH LAZOR!!!!1" i robi DDoS.
<tomasz_> z jednego ip ?
<Shoopdawhoop> na te IP
<DaZ> to sport grupowy generalnie jest
<wodzu> lul
<Shoopdawhoop> Encyclopedia Dramatica się kłania
<tomasz_> no wlasnie ja wiem
<tomasz_> i skad bierze ip z proxy ?
<tomasz_> czy z botnetu ?
<KiFka> wy to macie sile na glupoty
<Shoopdawhoop> popularne za czasów Operation Titstorm
<KiFka> pokodzilibysce cos dla dobra wspolnego
<tomasz_> Kifka a co tam sz kodzisz? :)
<AaaA> KiFka: albo w imieniu jakiejś korporacji:)
<tomasz_> najlepiej w imieniu app-store :D
<wodzu> haha
<Shoopdawhoop> chakierujmy argante emacsem przez sendmail
<Shoopdawhoop> zb
<wodzu> przez ie jak gorion
<tomasz_> ja tam mecze teraz jedna ;) atmega ma na imie i ma 32 lata :D
<tomasz_> a ubuntu ma jakies sterowanie energia karty WiFi ??
<Shoopdawhoop> poopowiadajmy sobie historyjki
<tomasz_> bo mi tu sygnal czasem spada do 10% a router 2 m odemnie heh
<Shoopdawhoop> albo mówimy jakiś cytat i kto zgadnie ten daje następny cytat
<Shoopdawhoop> z filmu
<tomasz_> to dawaj :D
<Shoopdawhoop> a moze byc obcojezyczne, ale rozpoznawalne?
<tomasz_> no moze ;)
<Shoopdawhoop> "Luk! Ja sem twój tatinek!"
<tomasz_> tytanik ?
<tomasz_> wersja obcojezyczna:D
<wodzu> star wars nuby :P
<tomasz_> aaaa
<Shoopdawhoop> tomasz_ : chciałem ci odpisac ale nie zdazylem
<tomasz_> a ja myslalem ze to jest look! :D
<Shoopdawhoop> tomasz_ jak nie ogladales to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lonL1sOHOEw&feature=related
<tomasz_> kiedys ogladalem ;)
<Shoopdawhoop> dawaj, wodzu
<Shoopdawhoop> wodzu?
<wodzu> mysle
<wodzu> "bo to zla kobieta byla"
<Shoopdawhoop> http://tinyurl.com/2bxe74d
<wodzu> klasyk :P
<kavillock> i ni nie chciała z połykiem ??
<wodzu> haha
<Shoopdawhoop> no tosz jacha
<Shoopdawhoop> psy
<tomasz_> jak nie chce to trzeba z zaskoczenia :D
<Shoopdawhoop> znowu ja?
<Shoopdawhoop> a z gier mozna?
<Shoopdawhoop> w polskim prawie brak odmowy traktuje sie jako zgode
<tomasz_> mozna
<Shoopdawhoop> no więc bedzie trudne
<tomasz_> byle nie gta i mafia :D
<KiFka> ekhem .... panowie
<tomasz_> KiFka,  tak prosze Pani? :)
<Shoopdawhoop> "The cake is a lie."
<Shoopdawhoop> łatwe dałem...
<Shoopdawhoop> :(
<tomasz_> mario? :D
<Shoopdawhoop> hmm
<KiFka> tomasz_, nie mow mi prosze pani ... bo sie glupio czuje
<wodzu> portal
<Shoopdawhoop> @tomasz_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14
<tomasz_> KiFka,  a jak masz na imie ?
<KiFka> tomasz_, whois ?
<Shoopdawhoop> wodzu, grałeś?
<tomasz_> no wiec whois milo mi Tomasz :)
<KiFka> Oo
<winter> agnieszka
<Enlik> ;)
<wodzu> kupilem OB dla TF2 to chwile tez w portala pogralem
<Shoopdawhoop> epicka gra
<Shoopdawhoop> to wodzu, znowu dajesz :(
<wodzu> "bum,bum tratataa, buum" ;P
<tomasz_> serious sam ? :D
<wodzu> hehe, moze byc
<tomasz_> hehe
<tomasz_> "mmmmonster kill, gggggod like kill' :D
<Shoopdawhoop> Unreal Tournament
<Shoopdawhoop> dziala pod wine
<tomasz_> ooo :D
<Shoopdawhoop> dobrze?
<KiFka> i po co jak dziala natywnie
<tomasz_> good :D
<Shoopdawhoop> a po kiego instalowałem directxa przez winetricks?
<Shoopdawhoop> żeby w sapera grać?
<wodzu> saper dobra gra
<Shoopdawhoop> nom
<Shoopdawhoop> ale te w ubu' ssą.
<Shoopdawhoop> ssie.
<Shoopdawhoop> saper
<tomasz_> w sapera mozna przez virtuala :D
<Shoopdawhoop> będę xpka instalował dla sapera
<tomasz_> :D
<tomasz_> nie musisz :D
<Shoopdawhoop> juz raz instalowałem macosx przez vb
<tomasz_> chodzi tez na win 3.11 :D
<Shoopdawhoop> nie wiem po co, ale zainstalowałem
<tomasz_> ja nie mam wspomagania w procku
<tomasz_> wiec nie instalne heh
<Shoopdawhoop> ok
<Shoopdawhoop> cytat
<Shoopdawhoop> z serialu
<Shoopdawhoop> w polsce mało znanego
<Shoopdawhoop> "Emphasis! Drama! F**k off."
<Shoopdawhoop> btw
<tomasz_> south park ? :D
<Shoopdawhoop> jak się stopniuje przymiotnik "epicki"
<Shoopdawhoop> jedno slowo, na tą samą litere
<tomasz_> simsonowie :D
<Shoopdawhoop> nope
<Shoopdawhoop> nie kreskówkę
<Shoopdawhoop> serial z p. zdarzenia
<tomasz_> nie znam innych :D
<Nerihsa> stargate :i
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jestes? czym czyscic PCB? alkohol nie zaszkodzi? czy woda destylowana?
<Shoopdawhoop> taki serial "Skins"
<Shoopdawhoop> wygadalem sie
<Shoopdawhoop> polecam
<KiFka> wie ktos gdzie mozna 1 sezon true blood obejrzec
<Shoopdawhoop> na hbo
<Nerihsa> KiFka: w internecie ;O
<KiFka> nie mam hbo
<Nerihsa> a sasiad?
<KiFka> niesadze ....
<KiFka> nie wiem czy w ogole jest hbo
<Shoopdawhoop> moj kolega ma HBO
<Shoopdawhoop> na komórce
<Shoopdawhoop> NOKLA N97
<Shoopdawhoop> tak, L
<Shoopdawhoop> nie O
<Shoopdawhoop> tzn I
<Nerihsa> nokoa?
<Shoopdawhoop> dobre
<KiFka> Shoopdawhoop, prosze pisz zwiezlej ....
<Nerihsa> widocznie lubi
<Nerihsa> tak dzielic
<Nerihsa> na
<Nerihsa> linijki
<kavillock> NOKlA Sie pisze
<Shoopdawhoop> dobrze, będę pisał zwięźle | nie nabijajcie się ze mnie | @kavillock LOL
<Shoopdawhoop> a co z facebooka mają opatentować "face" w nazwie firmy
<Tyczek> "facebook" jak już.
<Tyczek> I zdefiniowane jako portal społecznościowy.
<Shoopdawhoop> ale nei chodzi o to
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pcb i te przyciskarki od spodu, takie czarne małe do gumy podklejone
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chodzi o wszelkiej maści piloty i kalkulatory
<Shoopdawhoop> troche głupio jak biedny student zrobi facebooka, a ktos zrobi firme "faceboob
<Shoopdawhoop> facepalm
<Shoopdawhoop> z/b kolacja
 * Shoopdawhoop idzie żreć
<winter> wreszcie
<Shoopdawhoop> yo
<Shoopdawhoop> banan
<tomasz_> :P
<tomasz_> KiFka,  Agnus co tam porabiasz
<KiFka> tomasz_, a ty sie zastanowiles co piszesz czy tak tylko?
<DaZ> zostaw go, fajny chce być >:
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no co chcesz od nich?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to sa gumki przewadzace takie
<KiFka> tyle ze Agnus to imie meskie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: na bazie gumy i grafitu
<DaZ> KiFka: a to jest kanał o linuksie
<DaZ> jak na razie wszystko pasuje [;
<winter> :-D
<tomasz_> KiFka,  tzn ?
<tomasz_> KiFka, Agnuś ;)
<KiFka> tomasz_, przykro mi jesli nie widziszy roznicy miedzy Agnes a Agnus
<tomasz_> KiFka,  mialo byc zdrobnienie ale no ok nie wyszlo ah
<doinyomom> hej!
<doinyomom> to ja, shoopdawhoop!
<doinyomom> mam problem!
<Nerihsa> oh
<tomasz_> KiFka,  wybacz moja droga za to nieporozumienie !! ah
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czym czyscic cala pcb, styki i te gumki (grafitowe)
<KiFka> asfaltowa....
<doinyomom> mam kilka archiwów - *.r00, *.r01 i rozpakowywuje je, pokazuje że się udało, ale nie ma we wskazanym miejscu!
<doinyomom> ;(
<tomasz_> KiFka,  ?
<KiFka> nic nic
<doinyomom> pomoze ktoś?
<doinyomom> uraczę was nawet screenami! :0
<tomasz_> doinyomom,  uzyj wirtuala
<tomasz_> albo wine i winrar
<jacekowski> a po co
<doinyomom> o virtualboxa ci chodzi? :/
<jacekowski> jest rar na linuxa
<jacekowski> dziala bardzo dobrze
<jacekowski> doinyomom: a masz plik .rar?
<doinyomom> ja go tym tyma menadżerem archiwów czy jakos tak
<tomasz_> a wlasnie apropo rar'ow mam problem nie chce ten spod ubuntu rozpakowywac plikow z polskimi znakami ah
<jacekowski> doinyomom: to z konsoli to rob
<doinyomom> jacekowski - nie, tylko r00, r01, r02, r03, r04
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak czyscic pcb, miejsce stykow na pcb a takze grafitowe gumki stykowe
<tomasz_> alkoholem :)
<jacekowski> doinyomom: to sie nie rozpakuje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zabrudzone tym co zwykle, tluszczem, kurzem czy czym tam jeszcze
<jacekowski> doinyomom: potrzebujesz jeszcze .rar
<doinyomom> no pisali mi juz, ale pisze za zly argument czy cos
<jacekowski> BlessJah: IPA
<tomasz_> WD-40 :D
<doinyomom> nie ma!
<doinyomom> w tym torrencie nie było ;(
<jacekowski> doinyomom: jak nie ma to znaczy ze brakuje
<jacekowski> doinyomom: to torrent uwalony
<jacekowski> ew. sproboj z konsoli
<doinyomom> dziwne
<jacekowski> rar e plik.r00
<doinyomom> aha!
<doinyomom> e!
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a z domowych?
<doinyomom> pisali ze x ;P
<jacekowski> BlessJah: IPA albo spirytus czysty, ale IPA lepsza
<BlessJah> jacekowski: moge etanolem wszystko?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no mozesz
<jacekowski> tzn. pcb na pewno mozesz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a guma?
<BlessJah> ludwikiem?xD
<jacekowski> te gumki sprawdz czy napisow nie zmywa
<jacekowski> i czy guma nie puszcza
<jacekowski> ale nie powinna
<jacekowski> ludwik nie da rady
<doinyomom> Na potęgę Posępnego Czerepu!
<BlessJah> moge gumki grafitowe potraktowac plynem do mycia naczyn czy woda destylowana i duzo milosci?
<doinyomom> znalazłem rara~!
<jacekowski> BlessJah: lepiej spirytus
<doinyomom> blessjah, ja cię skądś znam
<airborn> a kontakt?
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  a co pilota czyscisz?
<airborn> zdaje to dobrze radę?
<doinyomom> ty jesteś tym kolesiem co spamował pingami
<doinyomom> na #debian-pl
<BlessJah> tomasz_: jakbys zgadł
<BlessJah> doinyomom: spamował pingami?
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  to ja ino waciki i woda po goleniu heh
<doinyomom> tak
<BlessJah> kiedy gdzie i kogo, mam logi to zaraz zobacze
<doinyomom> a taki na przykład @Quintasan, to on jest czy go nie ma?
<doinyomom> i kto to @ChanServ?
<jacekowski> to usluga jest
<doinyomom> :3
<tomasz_> to je bot bezpieczenstwa :D
<tomasz_> daje bany :D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dobra pcb spirytusem, guma woda destylowana i duzo milosci wacikiem czy szmatka
<airborn> wacik ma tę wadę, że się strzępi
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  woda po goleniu i waciki i wszyskto
<doinyomom> zobaczmy
<AaaA> a tak z innej beczki to wiecie, że Kolumb był Polakiem?:)
<doinyomom> Chanserv, dasz mi banana?
<doinyomom> gąbką
<BlessJah> doinyomom: jezeli nie mozesz udowodnic ze kogos spamowalem, nie rzucaj takich oskarzen
<doinyomom> a Kopernik był kobietą
<AaaA> i Maria Curie też:)
<airborn> AaaA, i może Skłodowska-Courie też?!
<AaaA> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/polish-king-in-exile-was-christopher-columbus-true-father-110810919.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/34hoyzw> (at www.prnewswire.com)
<BlessJah> doinyomom: logi #debian-pl jak i różnych innych kanałów są publicznie dostępne, szukaj i daj na query datę i przybliżoną godzinę to sam sprawdzę
<airborn> heh
<doinyomom> przepraszam BlessJahu
<BlessJah> doinyomom: ta akcja z ctcp mało śmieszna
<doinyomom> mogło mi się pomylić
<BlessJah> 60 razy?
<doinyomom> chodziło mi o tego spamera, nie ctcp
<BlessJah> doinyomom: zostawiam cię z tym problemem do przemyślenia
<BlessJah> 194246 doinyomom [~przemo@afav104.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl] requested CTCP PING from BlessJah:
<tomasz_> lol
<BlessJah> trudno, przemyśl to
<doinyomom> a pingnąłem cię (jest takie słowo) 18 razy
<doinyomom> jakie masz ip? :3
<BlessJah> tomasz_: lol znaczy lot of laught, a to nie było śmieszne
<czesmir> hah
<doinyomom> laugh
<doinyomom> nie laught
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  wow
<airborn> na gołe modemy idźcie!
<doinyomom> gołe?
<doinyomom> oki
<czesmir> haha#
<BlessJah> doinyomom: 127.0.0.1, jak chcesz sie sprobować, to ping -F 127.0.0.1, tylko musisz z sudo, zwykly user nie moze
<BlessJah> i tak mam mocniejsze łącze, wiec najwyzej mnie nieco spowolnisz
<BlessJah> spadam CYA
<doinyomom> myslisz ze jestem na tyle glupi, ze nie wiem co to localhost, lamko?
<tomasz_> hehe
<BlessJah> doinyomom: ignore
 * AaaA idzis po popcorn, bo będzie co oglądać
<doinyomom> osz w mordę
<doinyomom> na Amidze jedzie
<doinyomom> sorki za wsz
<doinyomom> szacun
<doinyomom> a "Goku" mi się kojarzy z dzieciństwem...
<doinyomom> a ja, jaki mam system?
<doinyomom> heh, linux
<airborn> ambitny nick swoją drogą
<doinyomom> wiem
<BlessJah> airborn: mam prosbe, ctcp ping i version sprawdz
<doinyomom> jak on robi te meow w nawiasie?
<KiFka> .... /quit bla bla
<AaaA> lol
<airborn> BlessJah, ok jest
<BlessJah> KiFka: on się aż prosi, możesz sprawdzić mi ctcp version i ping?
<doinyomom> thx
<KiFka> nie wiem po co
<KiFka> ale ... wg zyczenia
 * AaaA sam siebie zDDoSował
<airborn> brawo
<airborn> :D
<czesmir> hah znudow?
<BlessJah> KiFka: jesli nie dziala to dobrze, doinyomom mnie zaczal spamowac
<KiFka> BlessJah, nie dziala.
<airborn> BlessJah, toć pisałem, że jest dobrze
<airborn> znaczy tak jak chcesz aby było
<BlessJah> airborn: ach tak, nie zrozumialem ze o to ci chodzilo
<KiFka> doinyomom, to nie ladnie .....
<BlessJah> KiFka: tak tylko mimochodem, zaraz zarobi bez flooda na kicka, zobaczysz
<airborn> armed
<czesmir> hahaha
<BlessJah> gtg CYA
<tomasz_> KiFka opem ? <oczy>
<BlessJah> KiFka: dyskretnie, z chanserva, zeby sie nie zorientowal skad nadszedl atak
<tomasz_> :D
<KiFka> heh zobaczymy
<KiFka> spokojnie
<tomasz_> ;)
<tomasz_> co tu sie dzieje w ogole heh ?
<airborn> będą bili :P
<KiFka> turbodymomen, nic.
<tomasz_> kogu ? ;)
<KiFka> tu. nic.
<myszolowpospolit> mnie będą bili
<KiFka> dopelnianie :S
<tomasz_> heh
<lisu> re
<Ujabuja> rofl
<airborn> disarmed :(
<Ujabuja> lololloll
<tomasz_> KiFka,  daj mi opa to ja tu zaraz zrobie porzadek D
<KiFka> jasne
<Ujabuja> :( nawet pośmiać się nie wolno
<Czolgista> Guru Goosh project :)
<Ujabuja> fajny nick
<Czolgista> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/7518/infomatykawiabsolwencisr3.jpg
<Czolgista> xDxDxD
<Ujabuja> Dobre!
<winter> Czolgista: to Ty z żoną
<winter> ?
<airborn> wrrry
<Ujabuja> ZA WARUDO!!!
<Czolgista> winter: nie, foto z ircnetu :P
<Ujabuja> dlaczego napisałeś wrrry?
<Ujabuja> próbuję się wczuć!
<airborn> idź na #0
<airborn> tam się wczujesz w klimat łatwo
<Ujabuja> jakoś łatwiej na /u/
<Ujabuja> jak to jest że na 4chanie nawet na /ck/ jest porno?
<Ujabuja> meh
<Ujabuja> larwa
<winter> Czolgista: http://imgur.com/tJkcM
<Czolgista> winter: grabki ;)
<winter> hę?
<Czolgista> winter: spolszczone greatz
<winter> ah
<Syngress> ziew :-/
<kavillock> 4
<lisu> 3
<TheNumb> 0
<firemark> 2
<firemark> go go ;>
<entat> Cześć
<Mat_Matan>  wie ktoś z was jak sobie włączyć wirtualną klawiaturę z cyrylicą?
<Syngress> :-)
<entat> Ma ktoś ATI Radeon Xpress 200M do której zainstalował sterowniki własnościowe?
<Czolgista> entat: to już dawno pod otwarte podlega
<entat> Wiem, jednak ta karta słabo sobie radzi z otwartymi, przynajmniej u mnie;)
<lisu> ja mam ati x1250
<winter> miałem x1200
<winter> nic fajnego
<winter> szczególnie pod linuksem
<lisu> debian lenny z jajkiem 2.6.28, dosc ladnie na tej grafie smigal, ale jak 7.5 wprowadzili, to juz nici z wlasnosciowych i ledwo compiz smiga
<lisu> ... no nie tak ledwo, bo bardzo ladnie, ale zeby w cos pograc, to nie ma szans
<winter> do 7.3 x1200 wpierali
<lisu> 7.4
<winter> x1250 może
<winter> do 7.3 włącznioe z 7.3
<lisu> juz w ubuntu 9.04 byly problemy z x1250, 8.10 ladnie smigalo
<winter> lisu: integra?
<lisu> ta
 * lotharek gn.
<winter> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<Syngress> Orjentujecie się dlaczego router dostaje kota przy P2P gdzie : MAX PORTS ma 1000 - TCP TIMEOUT ma 400 - UDP TIMEOUT jest 150 :-/ ? Wolnego ramu ma około 8MB
<Syngress> wszystko powinno grać i buczeć a jednak :-/
<Czolgista> Syngress: jakie kłącze?
<Syngress> DSL
<Czolgista> Syngress: pręskość
<Syngress> 3MB
<Czolgista> `calc 250 * 6
<Przekliniak> Czolgista: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Czolgista> `calc 250*6
<Przekliniak> Czolgista: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Czolgista> Syngress: dajta 1600 portów
<Czolgista> udp_timeout 500
<Syngress> mogę dać 4000 - i powinno chodzić
<Syngress> ramu jest pod dostatkiem
<Czolgista> Syngress: ja mówię wersję minimalistyczną
<Syngress> Czolgista: wiesz co się wyprawia - nagle przestaje puszczać ruch - konfig jest poprawny - pingi nie działją :-|
<Syngress> oczywiście P2P chodzi tak z 2H i zwiecha
<NightWish`> Czolgista: co chcial pan na priv?
<Czolgista> NightWish`: już zapomniałem co chciałem
<NightWish`> no spoko
<Czolgista> pamiętam że to było związane z nowym regulaminem
<winter> NightWish`: dzisiaj znowu posiedzisz na irc?
<NightWish`> winter: ni chuja
<NightWish`> nie spalam od.. wczoraj?
<NightWish`> do 5 praca
<NightWish`> potem o 7 rano lekarz
<NightWish`> teraz wrociłam z tego żenującego GD
<NightWish`> i chyba zaraz spać idę
<winter> yhy
<winter> GD?
<NightWish`> gran derbi
<winter> whatever
<NightWish`> real madryt - barcelona
<winter> no ok, ja znowu dzisiaj posiedzę
<winter> NightWish`: 5:0?
<winter> dla barcy
<NightWish`> tak
<Czolgista> NightWish`: bezsenność dokucza?
<NightWish`> Czolgista: sometimes
<NightWish`> winter: chcialam szalik realu wyrzucic ale to jest prezent wiec nie moglam
<winter> heh
<winter> ja nie oglądałem
<NightWish`> nie po to 9 lat kibicuje temu zespolowi
<NightWish`> zeby teraz kurwa ogladac takie sceny jak ta w 91 minucie
<NightWish`> ja pierdole
<NightWish`> wstyd
<NightWish`> żenua
<Czolgista> http://www.nopaste.pl/vr3 <3
<NightWish`> Czolgista: Ty torrentow?
<Czolgista> nie
<winter> Czolgista: sparwdź sobie cowsay
<winter> to torrentow
<winter> Czolgista: jest w repo
<NightWish`> Czolgista: wyjdz
<Czolgista> NightWish`: dobra później coś ci wytłumaczę
<NightWish`> jesli to Ty torrentow to wiesz o so chozi
<Czolgista> winter: podziękował :)
<winter> Czolgista: są różne motywy (pliki .cow czy jakoś tak)
<winter> man cowsay #tak czy inaczej
<Czolgista> dobra pora na /etc/init.d/boinc start
<Czolgista> i pójść spać
<Czolgista> `g gentoonoc
<Przekliniak> Czolgista: 23:15 <+_Torrentow_> gcc version 4.5.1 (Gentoo 4.5.1-r1 p1.3, pie ...: <http://shelltorrent.pl/log/last50.%23error.php>
<winter> jacyś idioci latali o 2 w nocy w piątek z maczetą i mieczem po osiedlu
<winter> zamkneli ich :-D
<winter> bo zaatakowali jakiś 2 gości
<ari-tczew> winter: może to był waszka-g
<winter> może
<winter> idę zajarać, brb0r
<Syngress> nie wiem jak bardzo ktos musi miec nasrane do garnka - latać z mieczem po osiedlu ? katastrofa
<Czolgista> a ja idę spać
<winter> Syngress: no dokładnie
<winter> Czolgista: nn
<winter> idę
<winter> re
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-30
<grzesiu> Dziwne
<grzesiu> ubuntu działa po 4 upgrade'ach :D
<grzesiu> Nic tylko brawa bić :)
<winter> no to raczej porządne distro
<grzesiu> Szczególnie dziwne bo
<grzesiu> Zawsze instalowałem update'y z proposed
<grzesiu> pre-released
<grzesiu> wikileaks to są maniacy :D
 * PushUpek http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRNaetHbHU0 ;]
<Syngress> TO JEST MASAKRA :( http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009785,title,WikiLeaks-armia-USA-strzela-do-cywilow-i-zabija-dziennikarza-Reutersa-zobaczcie-wideo,wid,12143261,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/369g7se> (at tech.wp.pl)
<winter> Syngress: :-/ skurwiele
<Syngress> ten napalony typ który strzelał  to jest niesamowite - rozpoznanie terenu wydawać by się mogło poszło na 3 plan - do tego te dzieciaki w furgonie :(
<winter> nom
<Syngress> reporterzy :/
<Syngress> koszmar
<DaZ> brednie
<winter> Syngress: ale byli uzbrojeni
<winter> Syngress: przynajmniej ci na początku
<Syngress> zgadza się - wiesz ten koleś palił z chyba  50'tki (kaliber) - mogli czekać na recon - mogli poczekać jeszcze - nikt nie otwierał do nich ognia :/
<DaZ> albo byli, albo wyglądali, że byli, nie mieli żadnych oznaczeń prasy i gość z kamerą czaił sie zza winkla
<DaZ> też bym strzelał.
 * winter jest pacyfistą
<winter> idę zajarać
<Syngress> ten ostrzał Panowie (wydaje mi się) mogł zostać opóźniony - fakt pojawia się tam typ z RPG - ale mogli poczekać na jednostkę naziemną .. :(
<winter> DaZ: do tego vana też byś strzelał? tamci byli komkpletnie nieuzbrojeni
<DaZ> też
<DaZ> to jest wojna, banda kretynów z długimi rurami to albo terrorysci albo kretyni z rojtersa
<DaZ> a wan który przyjechał ich ratować to też albo terrorysci albo kretyni z rojtersa
<Syngress> DaZ: nikt do nich nie otworzył ognia .. Ci kretyni z aparatami pokazują nam to czego normalnie nikt nigdy nie mógł by oglądać .
<Syngress> Drugą stronę wojny - stronę którą USA stara się tak bardzo ukryć .
<DaZ> pokazują, że nieoznaczeni dziennikarze mogą zostać zastrzeleni z helikoptera
<DaZ> a to bardzo ważna rzecz do pokazania [;
<DaZ> jaka wojna jest każdy wie
<winter> ale po co ta wojna
<DaZ> żeby dolar nie był zupełnie bezwartościowy [;
<DaZ> i po lans i rope.
<Syngress> spore prawdopodobieństwo że wywiad miał informacje o reporterze który będzie miał spotkanie, być może nie przypadkiem akcja była przeprowadzona z powietrza :-/
<winter> DaZ: to nie są chwalebne bobudki
<DaZ> winter: so?
<winter> to źle świadczy o amerykanach
<DaZ> Syngress: u nas też mają wywiad, a bo to raz jakieś służby połamały człowieka bo drzwi pomyliły
<Syngress> DaZ: SO ani Twoja ani moja rodzina nie jest bezpieczna jeśli są Państwa które strzelają i atakują kogo chcą i gdzie chcą
<DaZ> Syngress: i co z tym zrobisz?
<winter> DaZ: mieszkasz w stanach?
<DaZ> i nas nie zaatakują, my sie dajemy tak ruchać w dupe, że im sie nie opłaca.
<Syngress> co z tym zrobię, ??? zapalę sobie :-/
<DaZ> winter: nie
<DaZ> ale jestem w stanie docenić dobry imperializm [;
<winter> faszysta
<DaZ> ~~*:
<DaZ> a jeśli jeszcze uda im sie zrobić wojne w korei to będzie to szczyt marzeń mój
<DaZ> ale niestety nie wyjdzie chyba.
<Syngress> Daz pomyśl tylko jak bardzo może się ten konflikt rozlać jeśli nie daj HOLY ONE GOD zaczną wypuszczać rakiety z głowicami :-/
<DaZ> Syngress: a dokąd?
<DaZ> kim rozumiem do pacyfiku i na alaske? [;
<Syngress> do ostatniego trupa czywiście - jak to przy koflikatch zbrojnych bywa
<Syngress> a jak daleko ? nawet nie chce myśleć
<DaZ> niedaleko
<DaZ> korea nie ma takiej marynarki, a rakiety ledwo są w stanie przelecieć pacyfik
<DaZ> albo nawet i tego nie.
<Syngress> DaZ: nie mamy pojęcia co ma Korea
<DaZ> może tak, może nie
<DaZ> ale jednak na nowy jork głowice nie spadną
<Syngress> nie chcesz sprawdzać, ja również - nie pisz że o tym marzysz, pomyśl - co to będzie jak wstaniesz rano a tu nie ma internetu :D :D
<DaZ> wreszcie będzie pięknie
<winter> irc na roocie <3
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ari-tczew> winter: co daje irc na roocie?
<winter> nie jest najbezpieczniejszy :-D
<winter> ktoś sprawdzi ctcp, dobierze exploita i buu
<ftpd> E tam. Na uszerze w defaulcie masz ten sam response.
 * DaZ idzie sobie zmienić ident na ruta i czekać na polskich gorionów
<ftpd> polskie goriony?
<ftpd> Toź to masło maślane.
<DaZ> nie do końca
<DaZ> goriony są wszędzie
<winter> gorion? chyba nie jestem wtajemniczony
<ftpd> Gdzie Ty byłeś, jak krzepł polski Internet, w takim razie?
<winter> stałe łącze mam od 6 lat :-D
<winter> wcześniej tylko dialup
<winter> no morze od 7dmiu
<ftpd> Gorion jest nowością.
<winter> to oświeć mnie zatem
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt21CIcv4ow
<DaZ> łącze masz od 6 a morze od 7? >:
<DaZ> skąd miałeś na morze
<ftpd> No, morze droższe od łącza.
<ftpd> Chyba, że to może martwe.
<winter> może ja pierdolę
<ftpd> Scena ze skrzynką na interii <3
<ftpd> Scena 'he he'!
<ftpd> ;-)
<winter> żal mi to oglądać
<winter> historyjki dla plebsu
<ftpd> Mówienie 'żal' jest żal
<winter> sam powiedziałeś !
<ftpd> O. Wstawianie spacji przed '!' i '?'. To jest dopiero 'żal'. Uber-'żal'.
<winter> odpierdol się :>
<winter> idę zajarać
<ftpd> Mi się nie chce wstawać.
<ftpd> A na kwadracie nie palę, bo jebie fajami.
<ftpd> A nie otworzę okna, bo piździ.
<winter> kwadracie?
<ftpd> 'w pokoju'.
<winter> mówienie "na kwadracie" jest mega żal
<winter> :>
<ftpd> żal jest żal że żal i żal.
<winter> żal
<winter> brb0r
<ftpd> If guns don't kill people , people kill people - does that mean that toasters don't toast toast, toast toast toast?
<winter> nie ma to jak dobre brednie o 2:34
<winter> re
<ftpd> he he.
<ftpd> bo to nie jest he he.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Kocham tę scenę.
<Goon> Tak
<winter> Goon: na errorze też jesteś?
<winter> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 65.48 % (28.39 fps, avg 20.90 fps, ETA 00h39m32s)
<ftpd> Spierdalam spać.
<ftpd> Sieg heil.
<winter> następly :-/
<winter> następny :-/
<ftpd> Że spać, czy że SH?
<winter> sh
<winter> taht's lame br0
<ftpd> Nabijanie się z Hitlera zawsze jest wporzo.
<DaZ> sieg heil! \o
<DaZ> :f
<ftpd> That's my bitch.
<ftpd> Papz.
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> juz cie nie lubie
<DaZ> g'nite.
<winter> DaZ:
<DaZ> winter:
<winter> co tam, nie spisz jeszcze
<winter> co hakjerujesz
<DaZ> nie mam na to siły już
<winter> to co robisz
<winter> idę zajarać
<winter> bry
<soee> zna sie ktos na konfiguracji ssl-a, htaccess itp ?
<winter> nie
<winter> :<
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> soee: każdy admin
<ftpd> A ja nie mogę mieć htaccess :(
<pokrak> errrrr
<winter> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/kraj/atak-zimy-w-polsce-ostrzezenie-przed-mrozem-i-opoz,1,4011972,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/22kw72z> (at wiadomosci.onet.pl)
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> atak zimy to ja mialem
<jacekowski> ponad godzina do pracy
<winter> :->
<jacekowski> zamiast normalnych 20 minut
<jacekowski> bo cale A12 stoi
<jacekowski> i przez to moj wyjazd na A120 stoi
<jacekowski> i cale ipswich road stoi i severalls lane stoi
<jacekowski> i korek sie pod domem mi zaczal
<jacekowski> jakies 3 mile od ronda A120/A12/ipswich road
<winter> jacekowski: gdzie mieszkasz?
<jacekowski> colchester
<winter> angol
<winter> angolopolo
<winter> jacekowski: zapieprzasz na zmywaku?
<jacekowski> ni
<winter> trololol
<jacekowski> na mopie w serwerowni
<winter> :-D
<Wizard> winter: przez ciebie dzisiaj godzinę jechałem do pracy
<winter> na zmywaku to ja bym chyba zapieprzał :-(
<Wizard> bo jebane tiry zablokowały trzypasmową ulicę, którą zawsze jeżdżę
<winter> :->
<Syngress> soee: jestes ?
<shpaq> mornin'
<Syngress> bry
<winter> bry
<soee> Syngress, jestem
<onedeep69> re
<winter> er
<winter> wb
<Syngress> soee: chcesz sobie zainstalowac ssl'a na serwere ?
<soee> Syngress, nie ssl juz jest, mam problem z szyfrowaniem polaczenia, na stronach okreslonych stronach, tj. połączenie jest częściowo szyfrowane - taki komunikat mi FF zgłasza
<soee> Syngress, dla kilku odreslonych podstron mam ustawione w htaccess przekierowanie na https i drugi warunek dla pozostałych na http
<soee> Syngress, no i ten drugi warunke powoduje problemy, jak go wylacze wszysstko jest ok :<
<Syngress> soee: jak wchodzsz na te strony bezposrednio z paska adresu "nie z odnośnika na innej stronie" również masz częściowo szyfrowane ?
<soee> Syngress, tak
<soee> Syngress, jak chcesz moge Ci na prv rzucić link to zobaczysz jak to wyglada
<Syngress> soee: jak wchodzisz z LAN'u również częściowo szyfrowane ?
<soee> Syngress, z LAN-u ?
<Syngress> ok, masz serwer u siebie ?
<soee> Syngress, nie :)
<Syngress> jeśli nie, nie było pytania o wejściu z LAN'u - soee : weź wejdź na podstronę która docelowo nie otwiera się w SSL - wpisując https://
<Syngress> i wybierz informacje o stronie
<Syngress> z przeglądarki
<soee> ok tylko wiesz, ze zostane przekierowany na http
<Syngress> a zostaniesz ?
<soee> Syngress, tak - tak mam ustawione w htaccess
<soee> dla okreslonych stron przekierowanie na https, a pozostałe http
<Syngress> wywal na chwilę htaccess i zobacz czy przekieruje cię na http jęsli wstukasz https
<Syngress> bo to o czym piszesz może być spowodowane konfiguracją usługi z której korzystasz (tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje).
<soee> Syngress, bez htaccess laduje normalnie https jak wpisze bezposrednio
<soee> bosze, ktos korzysta z neostrady ?
<pokrak> a co to jest neostrada ?? :P
<Syngress> soee: probowales robic przekierowanie bezposrednio z skryptu np: header ?
<soee> Syngress, nie ja to robie nie dla siebie tylko dal goście, który rpowadzi sklep internetowy (jakis stary ogolnie cms czy cos) i nie chce mu grzebac w plikach
<Wizard> stary cms?
<Wizard> daj adres? :P
<Syngress> :>
<Wizard> może w php jeszcze?
<Syngress> ziew :-/
<szymon_g> witam
<wodzu> czesc
<wodzu> wchodza wychodza i drzwiami tylko trzaskaja
<nemek> przeciąg robią, a za firewallem już -5 stopni
<wodzu> i kernel zamarza
<pokrak> mi pokazuje -7
<pokrak> :)
<Syngress> zasypało mi termometr :-/
<firemark> lol
<wodzu> a ja musze balkon odsniezyc
<lamik> Witam, mam pewien problem. Pobrzebuje paczke deb albo tar kodekow do mp3
<lamik> Problem w tym, ze musza byc pobr
<lamik> Ze mnusza być pobierane przez neta, a nie przez terminal, bo usze zainstalowac na 2 komputerze
<lamik> Pomoze ktoś?
<NightWish`> do jakiego distro?
<NightWish`> w sensie wersji jebbuntu ;d
<lamik> 10.04
 * szymon_g zegna wszystkich
<NightWish`> lamik: 1: http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<NightWish`> dwa
<NightWish`> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tBXujNW-cBYJ:forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php%3Ft%3D131274+kodeki+do+mp3+paczka+10.04&cd=1&hl=pl&ct=clnk&gl=pl&client=opera
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3y2fbwj> (at webcache.googleusercontent.com)
<NightWish`> przeczytaj ten temat
<NightWish`> moga nie byc spelnione zaleznosci ;]
<lamik> Ok dzięki, a nie wiesz który pakiet jest do mp3?
<NightWish`> google.com
<NightWish`> na to pytanie Ci na pewno google odpowiedza :)
<NightWish`> Goon: ?!
<Goon> ?
<NightWish`> czy to nie ten goon? ;/
<Goon> ten goon
<Goon> :P
<NightWish`> no to co mnie nie poznajesz?!
<Goon> ;-*
<PushUpek> bleee ;)
 * TheNumb zawiodl sie na Windows 7 SP1 RC.
<lisu> witam
<wodzu> czesc
<lisu> TheNumb: warum?
<TheNumb> lisu: wpieprza 200 MiB ramu wiecej na starcie.
<lisu> wiecej? od czego?
<TheNumb> lisu: i teraz z odpalonym chrome i wtw mam uzyte 900/1 GiB ramu.
<TheNumb> lisu: w porownaniu do Win 7 bez SP1 RC.
<lisu> kto mądry, nie instaluje win 7 na 1 GB dostepniej operacyjnej, to jakby do świni przypiac siodło i jechać na wyścigi konne
<julek> lisu: wlasciwie nie chodzi o ilosc, ale o szybkosc:)
<lisu> ... czyli o ilosc x) hehe
<lisu> dorzuć jeszcze ze 2 GB ramu i zobaczysz, ze szybszy bedzie
<julek> bo niby jakistam linux moze zzerac 200M pamieci, ale jak zzera 200 z 4GB, to chodzi lepiej, niz 200 z 256;)
<wodzu> juz na 2gb w7 fajnie chodzi
<julek> ja mam 3G
<TheNumb> Mi bosko chodzil na tym 1GiB ramu. Tylko ten SP1 wszystko spieprzyl.
<lisu> mialem viśtę na 3 gb i dobrze chodzila, do pierwszych aktualizacji, pozniej sie wysypala, a mi nie chcialo sie instalowac
<julek> w poprzednim mialem 4GB:P
<TheNumb> W mojego laptopa juz nie oplaca sie inwestowac.
<TheNumb> Predzej na nim XP zainstaluje.
<TheNumb> A pomyslec ze sprzedawali go z preinstalowana Vista i 1 GiB ramu ;]
<lisu> ja tam dzis 4 razy windowsa przeinstalowywalem, (xp home wlasnie) stwierdzilem, ze szkoda czasu, minta live odpalilem z sieci i smiga, p.... windowsy
<wodzu> mial ktos z was asusa eee901??
<TheNumb> wodzu: nie mialem, ale bawilem sie.
<wodzu> bo sie zastanawiam nad kupnem, ubuntu/debian fajnie chodzi?
<TheNumb> wodzu: tego to nie wiem.
<TheNumb> wodzu: ale 901 to już stary trup.
<wodzu> stary i tan hehe, ale sadze ze do www/poczty/ssh/ starczy raczej
<Ciaho> to jest standardowa atomowa konstrukcja?
<TheNumb> Ciaho: rdzeń się przegrzewa, drugi Chernobyl.
<lamik> Witam, znacie jakieś programy do wirtualnych maszyn, coś alla virtualbox? ale coś innego?
<lamik> Jakaś mała najlepiej..
<jacekowski> lamik: virtualbox
<jacekowski> ale to zalezy
<jacekowski> jest jeszcze bocsh ale to emulacja a nie wirtualizacja
<jacekowski> jest qemu ktore potrafi virtualizowac i emulowac
<jacekowski> xen
<jacekowski> vmware
<lamik> a co powiedzie o qemu?
<jacekowski> milion opcji
<jacekowski> wszystko ma swoje zastosowania
<lamik> quemu jest good? Chodiz o to, że potrzebuje jeszcze windowsa, przez qemu to odpale?
<jacekowski> qemu ma ta zalete ze potrafi emulowac inne platofrmy
<jacekowski> odpalisz
<jacekowski> ale
<jacekowski> masz procesor wspierajacy sprzetowa wirtualizacje?
<CyCeK> witam ;)
<CyCeK> Mam pytanko czy instalowal ktos LMS na ubuntu ?
<CyCeK> bo szukam jakiego fajnego "panelu" do sterowania serwerkiem
<jacekowski> ta
<CyCeK> co polecacie?
<jacekowski> LMS nie jest do serwerow
<jacekowski> tylko do sieci
<jacekowski> raz, te panele sa gownianie
<CyCeK> chodzi mi o to zeby siecia sterowac taka na 20 osob
<CyCeK> wiem ale chodzi o mojego staruszka
<jacekowski> no to LMS sie nada
<CyCeK> on sobie nie da rady
<jacekowski> ale LMS to tylko frontend
<CyCeK> recznie a mnie czesto w chacie nie ma
<jacekowski> + demon
<CyCeK> skomplikowane to? w isntalacji?
<jacekowski> no trzeba sobie wszystkie generatory iptables/nata/czegokolwiek zrobic
<jacekowski> w manualu sa przyklady
<jacekowski> ale czesc z nich niezbyt dobrze dziala
<CyCeK> no wlasnie kiedys probolwalem
<CyCeK> i byl z tym spory problem
<CyCeK> a cos prostszego?
<CyCeK> albo najlepiej calego gotowe ISO ?
<jacekowski> nic gotowego sie nie nada
<CyCeK> to brzydka sprawa
<jacekowski> zaplac komus zeby ci zrobil
<CyCeK> czyli co najlepiej?
<CyCeK> no wolabym sam tylko nie wiem w co uderzac
<CyCeK> zainstalowalem ubuntu zrobilem deamona dhcp, iptables i dzieli neta juz
<CyCeK> ale troche to malo
<CyCeK> bo zadnego zarzadzania nie ma
<jacekowski> lms ci da ladny panel
<jacekowski> jak sobie to polaczysz razem to bedzie
<CyCeK> i to na kazdej edycji dziala?
<CyCeK> bo to na debiana jest podono ogolnie?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jest tylko panel
<jacekowski> backend konfigurowalny
<CyCeK> aaa rozumiem i zeby to razem skumac to pewnie najwiekszy problem
<Mat_Matan> bry
<wodzu> bry
<mati75> bry
<CyCeK> hmm a macie jakies doswiadczenia z NND ?
<CyCeK> http://www.nnd-linux.pl/index.php
<CyCeK> ?
<Syngress> :-) zima
<Mat_Matan> Syngress: chyba dopiero za rok :P
<Syngress> za rok będzie opad .... .... radioaktywny :D
<bjfs> e, tylko koreance beda handlowac wirowkami do franii pod stadionem narodowym
<Syngress> taa i abonamentem na schrony w starych kamienicach
<BlessJah> http://pokato.net/841,Comparison
<BlessJah> manual, półautomat, automat
<BlessJah> ale czemu linuks ma 3 dzwignie?
<BlessJah> druga pewno od reduktora (taki feature maja cieżarówki i auta terenowe)
<BlessJah> a trzecia???
<Cent> cześć
 * KiFka hi
 * Syngress ho
<mikolaj> ho ho ho
<rafiksx> rotfl
<BlessJah> KiFka: hej
<BlessJah> KiFka: jak sie wczoraj skonczyla akcja z doinmymom, bo wyszedlem?
<jacekowski> to przeczytaj loga
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no wlasnie nic nie znalazlem i sie dziwie
<NightWish`> ;]
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś już 11.04?
<crusty> juz 10.10 jest
<TheNumb> crusty: chyba nie zrozumiałem.
<crusty> nvm
<TheNumb> Meh, dalej jest unity w wersji 3.2.0, które nic nie potrafi ;]
<lisu> re
<Syngress> zimno :-/
<PushUpek> Syngress, jak to w Misiu było ;) jest zima, to musi być zimno :D
<Caemyr> zimno
<Caemyr> :P
<Caemyr> lepsza byla koncowka
<Syngress> Protestuje ! Żądam dostępu do ciepłej plaży :-/ !!
<Nerihsa> Syngress: nikt nie broni do australii jechac
<Syngress> Nerihsa: nie mam zamiaru nawet okna otworzyć :> ZIMNO !
<Nerihsa> ja tam zazdroszcze zmarzluchom, zwlaszcza latem
<Nerihsa> ;f
<Syngress> coś te lata w Polsce kiepskawe ostatnio - więcej wieje i leje i  .. . i .. leje
<MRLX> witam :)
<Nerihsa> ohayou
<PushUpek> ktoś tu używał latexa?:> i powie mi czemu w tagu displaymath nie wyświetla mi rodzimych znaków?:/
<wodzu> michal sprawa jest
<wodzu> sorry nie ten kanal :(
<frimer> sie wydalo
<wodzu> no, a to bylo scisle tajne
<Czolgista> bry ludzie pingwina :)
<Czolgista> PushUpek: bo skompilowałeś zima.c i wpisałeś ./zima :P
<Czolgista> Kto się zna na openvpn?
<lisu> cya
<Syngress> -12 jak mój akumulator to wytrzyma :-/ - dobijacie prostownikiem na wszelki wypadek przy takich temp ?
<Theram> Zabieram sie za przejscie z 7 na Ubuntu ale nie do konca wszystko rozumiem. Mialby ktos chwile czasu i ochote odpowiedziec na kilka pytan ?
<Ciaho> pytaj a ktoś pewnie odpowie
<Syngress> Theram: pisz - nie wiem ile bede mogl napisac ale na 100% ktos wyjasni
<MRLX> ja na przykład. o ile wiem :D
<Theram> Przedewszystkim nie moge zmiejszyc partycji na ktorej mam 7. zatrzymala sie na 139 i nie pozwala mi sie dalej zmniejszyc
<Theram> Nie jestem jakos mocno zorientowany jezeli chodzi o 7
<Syngress> Theram: a mozesz przeinstalowac winde ? repartycjonujac od nowa dysk rowniez pod Ubuntu ?
<Theram> Chce zaintalowac na lapie i mam pre instalowanego 7 wiec wlasnie chcialem zmniejszyc mu partycje zeby sobie lezal bo jest mi potrzebny do niektorych programow ktorych uzywam na studiach.
<milooo> Theram: uzyj paragon partition manager pod winda
<Theram> Mam niby plytki odzyskowe ale one chyba tylko przywracala do stanu po zakupie lapka
<Syngress> No ok, wiec zainstalujesz winde raz jeszcze - przy ustawieniach partycji w win7 ustawisz odrazu partycje pod ubuntu .
<Syngress> Hmmmm co to tam dostałeś ? windows 7 starter ?
<Theram> wolalbym uniknac wlasnie tej mozliwosc. Mam te plytki w domu i znow bede musial czekac kilka dni zeby zaczac uzywac Ubuntu
<MRLX> a partycja z 7 zdefragmentowana?
<Theram> Tak
<Ciaho> a to czym zmniejszałeś tą partycje?
<MRLX> a mocno jest zapełniona?
<Syngress> ok nie chce cie wbijac - wiem ze PARTITION MAGIC może zmniejszac i dzielic partycje w locie - ale nie chciał bym zebys sobie zzrobil jakis damage :/
<Theram> Zmniejszalem wbudowanym narzedziem wina
<Ciaho> a gparted pod ubuntu nie da rady?
<Syngress> *chciałbym
<Theram> Na dzien dzisiejszy nawet nie wiem co to jest g parted. Ubuntu jak na razie uzywalem z pendriva
<Ciaho> system → administracja → Partition editor albo gparted
<Theram> Mam na partycji z Windowsem az 139 gb a nie jest mi to potrzebne
<Ciaho> nie pamiętam
<Syngress> Theram: ile masz na tym dysku partycji, ewentualnie czy masz jakis dysk USB ? :)
<Theram> partycje mam dwie. Z systemem i ta na ktorej trzymam  swoje dane
<Syngress> Ok, ta z danymi ile ma pojemnosci ?
<Theram> 139 ma ogolnie a zajete jest 34
<Syngress> jestes w stanie przekopiowac sobie dane na partycje systemowa (tymczasowo ? )
<Ciaho> ty chciałeś z pod windowsa zmienjszać partycje systemową?
<Theram> no jestem w stanie
<Theram> Ciaho no chcialem i zmniejszylem ale pozolil mi Win tylko tak 16 GB z kawalkiem
<Theram> pozwolil *
<Ciaho> hmm
<Syngress> ok w takim razie mozna podzielic partycje z danymi na : 1.Partycje z danymi (mniejsza) 2. trzy partycje dla Ubuntu
<Ciaho> a 100GB bedzie sie na C: marnować...
<Ciaho> ja bym najpierw na ubuntu z livecd czy tam pena spróbował
<Syngress> moze sobie zrobic katalog DANE i wbijac tam wszystkie UTLS
<Theram> No mam na Penie Ubuntu i wszystko jest okej
<Syngress> pod ubu zrobi sobie: (/) (home) (var) (swap)
<Ciaho> var?
<Syngress> vr
<Syngress> var
<Ciaho> na grzyba mu osobna partycja var?
<Syngress> bezpieczniej
<Theram> A nie da sie namierzyc poprostu tych plikow ktore nie pozwalaja zmiejszyc windowsowi partycje ?
<Theram> 7 twierdzi ze moze zmiejszac partycje do punktu w ktorym znajduja sie pliki nie mozliwe do przeniesienia
<Theram> zmniejszyc *
 * Syngress 'owi opadły rENce :]
<Ciaho> może plik wymiany sie umieścił na końcu partycji
<Caemyr> rence?
<Caemyr> co to kurwa rence?
<Theram> Nie orientuje sie co to jest plik wymiany
<Syngress> to takie ręce przez EN :D
<MRLX> Theram to przedłużenie RAMu na HDD
<Syngress> no , takie trooooche wolniejsze przedłużenie ..
<Theram> A co z tym zrobic w takim razie ?
<Caemyr> Theram: to plik w ktorym windows robi kopie stronic z pamieci
<Caemyr> a nie przedluzenie
<Caemyr> laduja tam te stronice ktore dluzej nie sa wykorzystywane
<Caemyr> zostawic, ustawic na maksymalny rozmiar albo automat
<Caemyr> chyba ze masz problemy z miejscem na dysku
<Syngress> Ceamyr - do swapa Winda pkuje również to co nie mieści się w pamięci
<Caemyr> nie
<Caemyr> to stare podejscie
<Caemyr> z 9x
<Theram> Nie mam raczej problemow z miejscem oprocz tego ze mam go za duzo dostapnego na pamieci windowsa :P
<Caemyr> tzn?
<Syngress> Theram: przekopiuj dane na partycje systemową - możesz instalować ubuntu na drugiej partycji
<Caemyr> Theram: mozesz po prostu ustawic go na staly rozmiar
<Caemyr> o wielkosci takiej jaka mozesz zaakceptowac
<Caemyr> ale lepiej przynajmniej taka ile masz ramu
<Theram> Chcialem tak dla pozadku poprostu miec 3 partycje, Wina, Ubuntu i ta na dane
<Theram> porzadku
<Ciaho> Syngress: a nie lepiej żeby gpartedem zrobił te partycje a nie jakimś windowsowym wynalazkiem?
<Syngress> i będziesz miał - bo partycje na dane zmniejszysz o partycje dla ubuntu
<Caemyr> Ciaho: zalezy jaki windows
<Ciaho> no pisał że 7
<Caemyr> przy Vista i 7 trzeba z gparted ostroznie
<Ciaho> tzn?
<Caemyr> to raczej uzylbym "wynalazku"
<Caemyr> Ciaho: sa zmiany w NTFS
<Syngress> jeśli będzie instalował UBU zrobi to przy instalacji UBU
<Caemyr> moze po takiej operacji nie wstac
<Ciaho> :o
<Caemyr> ew. kraknac powerquest partition manager
<Syngress> zmiany ?
<Caemyr> tak
<Syngress> skórne ?
<Caemyr> nie
<Caemyr> w kodzie
<Syngress> aaaaaa
<Caemyr> nowe wersje ntfs
<Caemyr> trzeba uwazac na zapis i przenoszenie danych
<Caemyr> z odczytem jest wszystko ok
<Syngress> Caemyr: masz jakiegoś arta na stronie tak na szybko, nie słyszałem o tym
<Caemyr> ??
<Theram> Nie mozna poprostu tych plikow ktore zadomowily sie na koncu mojej partycji przeniesc tymczasowo, zmniejszyc jej "wynalazkie windowsa"
<Theram> ?
<Caemyr> nie Syngress
<Caemyr> z doswiadczenia
<Syngress> ok poszukam w googlarce
<Ciaho> Theram: nie ruszysz plików które system aktualnie uzywa
<Caemyr> i z komentarzy ntfs-3g
<Caemyr> ktorego wszystko na linuksie uzywa do obslugi ntfs
<Theram> A nie moglbym tego zmniejszyc w takim razie z pod Lunuksa jak juz zainstaluje? Ukradlbym miejsce z partycji z danymi i stowrzyl partycje dla Ubuntu. Skoro Windows nie bedize uruchomiony to wtedy bym jego partycje zmniejszyl
<Caemyr> co za roznica?
<Ciaho> no właśnie 7/vista to jest ryzyko
<Ciaho> <Caemyr> nowe wersje ntfs
<Ciaho> <Caemyr> trzeba uwazac na zapis i przenoszenie danych
<Caemyr> ....
<Ciaho> :D
<Caemyr> przeciez ntfs-3g nie odpalasz spod windy?
<Syngress> Caemyr: odtsawiamy proszki :>
<Caemyr> chodzi o format w jakim zapisane sa woluminy
<Theram> A na czym polega to rycyko bo nie wychwycilem. Jezeli cos by poszlo nie tak to... ?
<Theram> ruzyko *
<Caemyr> utracisz dane albo partycje
<Syngress> Theram: instaluj na 2 partycji z danymi - przenies wszystko na systemowa
<Theram> Syngress: i mam poprostu odpuscic tworzenie 3 partycji? Bo tego odpuszczania wlasnie chcialem uniknac
<Syngress> nie bo instalując UBU zrobisz sobie rowniez partycje dla windy na dane
<Syngress> tylko pomniejszona o partycje dla ubuntu
<Syngress> wiec nic sie nie zmienia , dalej masz partycje na dane + partycje dla ubuntu
<Theram> Nie rozumiem co masz na mysli mowiac o partycji na dane z windy. Ja nie potrzebuje jakos specjalnie tych danych miec oddzielnie. Chce poprostu winde miec na malej partycji. Tyle zeby windowsowi starczylo do dzialania.
<Syngress> Theram: Partycje na dane (z której przekopijesz tymczasowo dane na partycje systemową) zmodyfikujesz dzieląc na partycje dla ubuntu + zostawisz partycje na dane tylko pomniejszoną..
<Theram> tylko gdzie tu fragment o zmniejszeniu partycji Windowsa ?:P
<Syngress> nie ma
<Syngress> zostaw sobie ta partycje - mozesz tam wsypac jakies cięzkie pliki
<Theram> własnie srednio mi to na reke to to prawie polowa mojego dysku
<Syngress> Theram: pytaj, moze ktos robil cos podobnego - nie chce cie wbic na minę - zakladam ze zmniejszając partycje 100GB dzisiaj UBU nie postawisz ;) to troche trwa
<Ciaho> może przez wubi niech zainstaluje :X
<szymon_g> witam
<Theram> jak wejsc w dziennik aplikacji? W helpie windy wyczytalem ze tak mozna sprawdzic jakie pliki nie daja sie przeniesc
<Czolgista> witaj Zły szymon_g :)
<szymon_g> :~
<szymon_g> cze Czolgista
<Czolgista> szymon_g: masz listę klonów wikileaks?
<Theram> Dzieki wszystkim za pomoc. Lece do roboty. posiedze nad tym pozniej. Dziekuje i czesc
<szymon_g> Czolgista, nie, nie mam. czemu pytasz?
<Czolgista> szymon_g: nie, myślałem że już na wielkich portalach gazetowych naklepali :P
<Czolgista> http://www.nopaste.pl/vsw pass: 87e9fdd3a8bcb8eaf663c5cdabbf4a4b szymon_g :P
<szymon_g> hm... dzieki Czolgista
<Czolgista> szymon_g: 5,40 :)
<krzakx> czy w gmailu jest opcja wyslij pozniej?
<krzakx> send later?
<Czolgista> krzakx: masz save in drafts
<krzakx> no dobra, ale musze wstac rano i kliknac wyslij ?
<krzakx> nie da sie ustawic godziny ?
<Czolgista> krzakx: w cronie można ale to już terminalowa sprawa
<Wieslaw> dzien dobry
<szymon_g> witaj Wieslaw
<szymon_g> instalowal ktos moze starcrafta 2 przez wine?
<Wieslaw> mam problem nie dzialaja mi dwie partycje  reiserf tworzylem kilkakrotnie je w gparted i nic ma ktos jakas rade
<Wieslaw> niby sa widoczne ale nie moge w nich utworzyc zadnego katalogu ani nic
<qermit> Wieslaw: nie używaj reisera bo to zło
<szymon_g> jak je zamontowales?
<Wieslaw> ale systemowa ma tak samo reisera
<Wieslaw> w gparted nowy i dalem mu raiser no i poszlo niby jak sie klika prawym to zamontowane wsio oki
<Wieslaw> ale nic nie moge na nich zrobic
<Wieslaw> czytalem juz na forum o podobnych problemach ale jakos ciagle nic
<Wieslaw> wiec juz pisze tu
<Wieslaw> ajk chcialem socs przeniesc to dostaje komunikat Błąd podczas otwierania pliku "/media/798d366b-6d09-43ed-ae6d-c275d3af197e/Zgon Na Pogrzebie -(Lektor PL)-2010 r.avi": Permission denied
<qermit> heheheh
<qermit> Wieslaw: jako root?
<Wieslaw> wiesz za pierwszym razem zapytal mnie o haslo a potem juz nie pytal wiec myslalem ze juz wsio oki
<Wieslaw> nic nie motalem jak utworzyl partycje tak jest tylko wlasnie chyba nie mam uprawnien tylko nie wiem co zrobic by to zmienic
<Wieslaw> qermit, wiesz co to moze byc
<qermit> Wieslaw: ls -la "/media/798d366b-6d09-43ed-ae6d-c275d3af197e/
<qermit> w konsoli
<Wieslaw> dalo mi : >
<Wieslaw> nic wiecej ;/
<qermit> kurde zapomnialem zakonczyc
<qermit> wcisnij ctrl+c
<qermit> ls -la "/media/798d366b-6d09-43ed-ae6d-c275d3af197e/"
<Wieslaw> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  80 2010-09-24 22:28 .
<Wieslaw> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 256 2010-09-24 22:29 ..
<qermit> Wieslaw: nie wklejej tutaj
<Wieslaw> oki jak cos to bede na wklej org dawal odnosniki
<ftpd> E no, dwie liniki nie bolą.
<Wieslaw> da sie cos z tym zrobic bo ja z reka na sercu staralem sie po swojemu je zrobic i nic dlatego przyszedlem tu
<Syngress> zabić, uduśić , AAA ! powiesić !! Netykieta !! :D hehehe
<qermit> ftpd: dwie linijki tu, dwie tam a potem wychodzą 3 strony podaniowe
<qermit> Wieslaw: sprawa jest ciężka bo jesteś niekompatybilny z POSIX-EM
<Wieslaw> a tak po windowswoemu ?
<Wieslaw> czemu nie mialem problemu przy partycji systemowej ;/?
<Wieslaw> znaczy sie co nic sie nie da zrobic?
<qermit> Wieslaw: musisz poczytać troche o prawach
<Wieslaw> teraz to nawet nie wiem jakie zapytanie wpisac w google
<qermit> `g understand linux file permissions
<Przekliniak> qermit: Understanding Linux File Permissions | Linux.com: <http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/309527:understanding-linux-file-permissions>
<qermit> http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/file-permissions_94.html
<Wieslaw> a nie da sie nic w konsole wklepac raz dwa ;/
<Wieslaw> przeciez dla was takie cos to "pikus" ;>
<qermit> Wieslaw: czytaj i nie marudź
<qermit> ja ide spadź
<qermit> o/
<Wieslaw> dobranoc
<Wieslaw> dzieki za pomoc
<szymon_g> narka qermit
 * NightWish` ziewa zalotnie
<NightWish`> dobry wieczor ;)
<Syngress> bry
<Czolgista> o NightWish` witaj
<NightWish`> ;]
<Czolgista> NightWish`: mogę ponapastować na pw?
<NightWish`> o co
<Wieslaw> jakie to proste czmu nikt nie powiedzial ze wystarczy z rootem wlaczyc nautilusa odpalic media  i w uprawnieniach danej partycji dac prawo userowi na co tylko chce qa ja nad tym tyle sleczalem
<Wieslaw> no nic dzieki sliczne i pozdrawiam dobranoc
 * PushUpek wykończony LaTeXem
 * NightWish` wykonczona demotami
<airborn> PushUpek, LaTeX jest good
<szymon_g> Wieslaw, widzisz? nauczyles sie czegos. dzieki temu zaoszczedziles sobie sporo czasu (w przyszlosci) :)
 * Czolgista ma dość pewnego programisty który skompilował zima.c
<Wieslaw> a ja nad tym wojowalem z 2-3 tyogodnie
<Wieslaw> szymon mimo wszystko dzieki za pomoc chociaz mogles mnie od razu nakierowac ;p
<Wieslaw> a teraz splywam milej nocki zycze i pozdrawiam
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-01
<ftpd> E tam.
<ftpd> Zrobiles to w Nautilusie.
<airborn> ejj
<ftpd> Zrob to z terminala, to sie czegos nauczysz.
<ftpd> ;-)
<airborn> system się uruchamia czy uruchomia?
<ftpd> UruchAmia.
<airborn> thx
 * szymon_g zegna wszystkich
<Wieslaw> ftpd, trzeba sobie jakos radzic z terminala mi nie wychodzilo to w nautilusie zrobilem
<PushUpek> airborn, wiem, że jest git ;] ale pisanie w nim dużej ilości równań, to istna masakra ;P
<airborn> PushUpek, ma swoje wady i zalety ;)
<airborn> ja okurat męczę porozmieszczanie sporej ilości wstawek tak, żeby nie latały po całym dokumencie :/
<ftpd> Wieslaw: I to jest jakis plus. Ale tylko wtedy, jesli zrozumiales, co robiles, a nie klikales tak, jak w tutorialu.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Znaczy, nie probuje Ci uwlaczac.
<ftpd> Wrecz odwrotnie: wyrazam nadzieje, ze sie czegos nauczyles.
<Wieslaw> gdybym znalazl tutka pewnie bym to szybciej zrobil ale koles mial podobny problem tylko dotuyczacy plikow no i pomyslalem sobie ze moze to jest odpowied na mojee pytanie
<Wieslaw> no nic tak szy siak dziala i to sie liczycz
<Wieslaw> liczy*
<ftpd> Czyli nadal nie rozumiesz mojego przeslania.
<ftpd> Ale!
<Wieslaw> ftpd, spoxik wiedzialem ze jak tu przyjde to rozwiaze moj problem
<ftpd> W dupie to miejmy.
<ftpd> Jesz 1:05.
<Wieslaw> nie wazne kto wazne ze sie rozwiazal
<ftpd> s/Jesz/Jest/
<Wieslaw> u mnie dopiero 23_44
<Wieslaw> oki no nic
<Wieslaw> dobrej nocki zycze i oby mniej problem0ow
<Wieslaw> 3m sie i pozdrawiam
<Czolgista> gentoonoc
<PushUpek> Czolgista, skompiluj odwilż.c ;D
<Czolgista> PushUpek: a to muszę ch**ka dorwać w pracy
<PushUpek> ;D
<Czolgista> dobra ja spd do wyra
<lotharek> cześć
<shpaq> mornin'
<garnus> siemka
<garnus> tez tak pizdzi u was
<jacekowski> u mnie snieg drugi dzien
<mikexcr> mhm
<jacekowski> dzisiaj tylko 45 minut do pracy jechalem
<mikexcr> tylko
<mikexcr> ;d
<jacekowski> no wczoraj godzina ponad
<deadish> Witam :p
<deadish> Niektorzy to maja zajebiscie, siedza sobie w robocie z laptopem i jeszcze za to kase dostaja x/
<Caemyr> no
<garnus> a co w tym fajnego
<deadish> Ze mozna siedziec na ircu, grac, ogladac filmy
<deadish> Zajebicho ^^
<garnus> chyba jeszcze nie pracowales nigdy co?
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> Siedziec na ircu, grac, ogladac filmy.
<ftpd> A tickety się same zrobią, nie?
<deadish> garnus: Niestety :p
<garnus> a co robisz?
<deadish> ftpd: tickety?
<deadish> garnus: niewazne
<garnus> aha no spoko, ja chetenie bym wrocil do czasow studiow itp
<deadish> garnus: Dlaczego?:p
<garnus> bo wiem ze rano jak tak pizdzi jak dzisiaj to i tak wstac musze a
<garnus> a na studiach popier... i spalbym dalej
<ftpd> deadish: Tak, tickety.
<ftpd> deadish: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ticket_tracking
<garnus> i najgorsze to to ze jakies urwanie sie od roboty to dopiero na emeryturze
<deadish> garnus: Heh, fakt
<deadish> ftpd: Ty odpowiadasz na emaile? ;d Dziwna robota
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Czepiłeś się tego opisu.
<ftpd> Generalnie chodzi o to, że ktoś zakłada komuś zgłoszenie.
<ftpd> I zamiast przyjść i na gębę powiedzieć 'weź mi zrób' albo wysłać maila, istnieje sobie system ticketowy, gdzie ktoś zakłada service request o coś i to sobie wisi na kolejce mojego zespołu. I sobie biorę taki ticket, przypisuję do siebie i robię.
<ftpd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Issue_tracking_system
<ftpd> Tu jest lepiej opisane.
<deadish> Ok kumam, fajna praca :)
<ftpd> Praca jak praca.
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem, jak można określać 'fajność' pracy z okazji istnienia/nieistnienia systemu ticketowego.
<ftpd> Przecież fajność to raczej bierze się stąd, o co są takie requesty.
<deadish> ftpd: Okreslam fajnosc pracy po tym co sie robi a to akurat fajne jest ;p
<ftpd> Klikanie w tickety? Nie.
<ftpd> Kiedy mam request 'dopisz nowy CNAME w domenie', fajniejsze jest samo klikanie w CNAME, a nie marnowanie swojego życia na obsługę ticketa i wypełanianie w nim 20 pól.
<ftpd> A jak chcesz mieć tak 'fajnie', postaw sobie RT/Mantisa w domu i niech Ci matka zakłada tickety 'idź ze śmieciami'.
<deadish> http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt288/Kogootpl/Screen-shot-2010-11-22-at-83005-AM.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2dhn34l> (at i620.photobucket.com)
<deadish> Ladny?
<ftpd> Mógłby być żółty.
<deadish> Gay? ;x
<shpaq> ftpd: też macie ticketgówno?
<ftpd> shpaq: No, i to wyjebane.
<ftpd> shpaq: My jesteśmy, Panie Kolego, ITIL.
<shpaq> ITIL?
<shpaq> ftpd: nie cierpię ticketów
<shpaq> koszmar strasxzliwy
<shpaq> gówno jakich mało
<shpaq> fuj
<ftpd> Wiesz, jak masz coś przyjaznego, jest ok.
<ftpd> Ja lubię np. RT.
<ftpd> Ale ja mam Tivoli Maximo.
<ftpd> To jest gnój.
<ftpd> Nie mogę Ci zrobić screena, bo NDA.
<ftpd> Ale założenie ticketa to jest 20 pól lekko.
<winter> bry
<fbu> haj
<winter> ,
<lotharek> cz
<lotharek> brrrr
<lotharek> odczuwalna temp. < 20^o C to zło.
<lotharek> -20^o C *
<noneo> Na termometrze -8^oC w Tricity
<lotharek> w Krk -12^o C + wiatr ok. 10 m/s
<nemek> ja tak pomiędzy, Pszczyna: -10^oC
<noneo> Ale w 3City nie było prawie w ogóle śniegu. Wawa i południe jest jak z innej bajki.
<nemek> noneo, za oknem mam z 5cm białego puchu
<noneo> nemek: ale 20cm^2 ;-) Napisałem "prawie", czyli było, ale cienko, a teraz - po kilku dniach- nie ma prawie wcale. Pługi chyba w ogóle nie musiały wyjeżdzać.
<winter> no tutaj -14 według pogodynki
<winter> kurde, dlaczego osobno są instalki normalna i aldernate, powinny być obie na jednej płycie
<winter> durnie
<winter> alternate*
<ftpd> Czemu piszecie '^o'?
<ftpd> Przecież UTF-8 pozwala wpisać po prostu °.
<nemek> mi się nie chciało szukać kodu albo wklejać
<winter> ftpd: nie w putty ;-)
<winter> nemek: alt + shift + 0
<nemek> winter, dzieki, bedzie na przyszłość :)
<winter> np
<noneo>  ...
<noneo> Nie ma stopnia...
<noneo> winter: piszesz z Windy?
<winter> tak
<noneo> A ja myślałem, że winter to od zimy ;-)
<winter> winter - ang zima
<winter> wintermute!
<noneo> hmmm... Kiespki joke opowiedziałem, skoro musze go tłumaczyć ;-)
<winter> hehe
<nemek> na windzie stopien to: alt + 0172
<winter> 0172?
<nemek> na numerycznej
<winter> ¬
<winter> to nie stopień
<Syngress> siema
<winter> cze
<winter> °
<nemek> 0176, sorki
<winter> nemek: 0176
<winter> nom
<winter> €
<lotharek> tyłka się nie chce ruszyć z ciepłego pokoju...
<lotharek> tramwaje w Krakowie zaczęły dziwnym trafem nawalać ;-)
<Wizzir> ściema
<Wizzir> dotknął mnie powszechny błąd, doinstalowałem kubuntu-desktop i w kde4 nie ma dźwięku
<Wizzir> coś skutecznie zapobiega odtwarzaniu dźwięku
<Wizzir> jak w terminalu zrobiłem cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp to szumi
<Wizzir> tymczasem żaden program nic nie odtwarza
<Wizzir> kmix nie pokazuje żadnego kanału, alsamixer też
<Wizzir> po zalogowaniu się widzę dymek "urządzenie (tu nazwa karty dźwiękowej) nie działa
<Wizzir> co jest kłamstwem, bo przecież urandom szumi
<Wizzir> jakieś pomysły co wywalić/ubić/doinstalować/odpalić?
<Enlik> PulseAłdio może
<Wizzir> co pulseałdio?
<Wizzir> właśnie to wywaliłem w ramach waliki z wiatrakiem
<Wizzir> i zauważyłem, że są źle ustawione uprawnienia do /dev/dsp
<Wizzir> może pomoże
<Enlik> Czyli nie dziala z PA i bez
<Enlik> Może pomoże... jeśli nie, generalnie trza w logach popatrzeć może
<Wizzir> nie pomogło
<Wizzir> co za chłam
<Wizzir> dobra, zapomniałem się przeogować, działa ;P
<Wizzir> już widzę, jak moja matka se z tym radzi na przykład
<Enlik> Czyli co zrobiles?
<Wizzir> odinstalowałem szajsaudio i dodałem się do grupy audio
<Enlik> Jak sie nic nie bedzie psulo i wszystko bedzie dzialalo, i wszystko bedzie co trzeba, to se poradzi ;}
<Enlik> o
<Wizzir> phonon, pulseaudio, alsa, libsounddupa.so
<Wizzir> kiedyś był oss i było dobrze :/
<Wizzir> to się pryszczolom zachciało kombinacji
<Enlik> Ciesz sie ze tylko z PA musiales zawalczyc, nie z kazdym z tych po kolei ;p
<Wizzir> i tak pewnie coś się zaraz zjebie
<Wizzir> drugi problem jest taki, że mi się nie chce xorg.conf robić, a bałwan źle ustawia częstotliwość odświeżania i mi się ekran w ekranie nie mieści
<Wizzir> you have 14 aktualizacji bezpieczeństwa :D
<noneo> OCT (off current topick): Na Ubuntu stopień ° to AltGr (prawy) + Shift + 0;
<noneo> *topic
<Wizzir> ale się skapnąłeś
 * PushUpek zamarzł...
<winter> :->
<Syngress> -12 na budzikach ale odczuwalna -50 :-/ :-| :-\
<PushUpek> taaa
<PushUpek> durne dotykowe ekrany, komórka mi zamarzła ;D
<Syngress> jak moje jabłuszko to wytrzyma :( :(
<PushUpek> kożuszek mu uszyj :DD
<Syngress> hehehe :D
<dweller> jabłuszka są wytrzymałe
<Syngress> Oooo nasza armia chroniona jest przed HAKERIAMI :D dzięki nowemu Centrum Bezpieczeństwa Cybernetycznego w Białobrzegach - centrum działa na win XP :D :D
<dweller> nasza armia nie musi sie chronić przed niczym
<PushUpek> tylko ciekawe co oni chronią, te komputery w magazynie?:D
<dweller> u nas nie ma sie do czego włamywać, a resztki armii sa za granicami państwa
<Syngress> PushUpek: no te superkomputery z dyskami po 20GB :>
<PushUpek> ]
<PushUpek> ;]
 * PushUpek rozpalił ognisko na patelni
<PushUpek> idę się ogrzać :D
<Syngress> dweller: no można się włamać do jakiejś pakamery (ale to już fizycznie) tam na 100% tony gorzały :D
<PushUpek> Syngress, raczej butelek po gorzale, bo ją już wypili ;D
<Syngress> eeee . kto jak to ale nasza armia na milion %% ma zapasy :>
<PushUpek> ;D
<en0x> cos mi linki nie chca klikac w urxvt na ubuntu
<Kwpolska> en0x: to idz na gnome-terminala
<en0x> http://wklej.org/id/429487/
<en0x> nie chce gnome terminala
<en0x> :S
<TheNumb> en0x:
<TheNumb> http://geekosphere.org/726/urxvt-tips-transparency-deamonized-clickable-links/
<en0x> 15:27           TheNumb > http://geekosphere.org/726/urxvt-tips-transparency-deamonized-clickable-links/
<en0x> oops
<TheNumb> en0x: nie prościej macbooka do roboty zataszczyć?
<en0x> nie :p
<TheNumb> I na nim robić :f
<dweller> en0x: przeciez linux ssie
<dweller> jak możesz go używać
<TheNumb> dweller: w robocie.
<TheNumb> Ech, po co ja go usprawiedliwiam? xD Niech sam się broni.
<dweller> to niech zmieni robotę
<en0x> lol
<en0x> :D
<en0x> nie bo ta lepsza platna jest
<TheNumb> en0x: w Google masz wybór, Linuks albo OSX.
<en0x> ok fixnalem se
<en0x> ;D
<lamik> Witam, chciałbym zrobić sobie pendrive z bootowaniem backtrack, problem w tym, ze bootusb w ubuntu tylko ubuntu iso widzi, zna ktos jakis program na linuxa?
<lamik> Bo na windowsa mam pendrivelinux..
<TheNumb> |Lamik: em, unetbootin
<TheNumb> albo dd if=/obraz.img of=/dev/sdx
<|Lamik> Ale to mi odrazu ustawi ze bedzie bootowalny? Tzn zrobi odpowiednie katalogi itd?
<|Lamik> TheNumb: He, unbebootin nie ma backtack :D
<deadish_> Jakim poleceniem sie sprawdzalo swoje wewnetrzne ip?
<deadish_> powie mi ktos?
<winter> ifconfig?
<winter> :-
<winter> :-D
<winter> nie ma za co palancie
<crusty> :D
<mati75> :)
<Syngress> to jest nienormalne, przejechalem 2km w 40 minut :-/
<winter> trzeba było iść
<Syngress> winter stoje w korku od godziny, wszystko zablokowane - masakra
<firemark> lol
<firemark> alias icanhaz='sudo apt-get install'
<winter> :-D
<crusty> ;]
<BlessJah> firemark: to wyzej lepsze
<ftpd> 'swoje wewnetrze ip'.
<ftpd> Brzmi jak 'Twoje drugie ja'.
<firemark> BlessJah: nie wiem co wyzej : p
<BlessJah> firemark: dzielenie przez pół
<firemark> BlessJah: aa o to chodzi
<firemark> BlessJah: myślałem że chodzi o to, że ktoś napisał przed wejściem na kanał
<Mat_Matan> bry
<winter> bry
<winter> wiatrak mi brzęczy :<
<winter> odepnę w końcu gnoja
 * KiFka hi
<ftpd> Cz.
<winter> elo!
<NightWish`> winter:
<NightWish`> prosze Cie
<NightWish`> znikaj z Polskich
<NightWish`> idź do ruskich
<NightWish`> polski*
<winter> :-D
<winter> nikt mnie nie lubi :-<
<NightWish`> to nie jest smieszne
<NightWish`> pod dwoma koldrami spie od dwoch dni
<PushUpek> u mnie tam ciepło ;P
<NightWish`> PushUpek: :)
<winter> jak dodykam grzejnika to parzy :-D
<NightWish`> a mi jest zimno, jestem chora
<NightWish`> i moge zasponsorowac winterowi bilet do moskwy
<winter> jak bym miał konto to bym podał numer :-D
<winter> albo paypal :-D
<winter> ale by piwa było
<PushUpek> winter, a masz kota?:D
<winter> mam podać numer kota?
<winter> ale o so chodzi?
<PushUpek> nie nic, tak mi się skojarzyło ;]
<ftpd> Jak w XXI wieku można nie mieć konta w banku?
<winter> ftpd: po co konto jak gotówki nie ma
<winter> jak pójdę do pracy to pewnie założę
<KiFka> ftpd, wystarczy ze rodzice maja. :P
<didek> Hi retards ;D
<winter> derp
<jacekowski> tutaj tak slisko
<jacekowski> ze na dwupasmowej drodze jechalem 25mph
<jacekowski> na srodku
<mati75> ktoś nalał na podłoge
<jacekowski> i ledwo co sie jechalo prostawo
<Wizard> cześć
<ju-rek> jacekowski: kup zimówki :D
<TheNumb> didek: sam jesteś opóźniony...
<czester> Siema!
<didek> TheNumb, ale ja się nie obruszam jak na mnie tak mówią!; D
<TheNumb> czester: No cześć.
<czester> Co tam, tłoki?:>
<winter> HURP
<TheNumb> derp
<czester> lol
<Tyczek> Uderz w stół, Tyczek się odezwie.
<Tyczek> ;P
<winter> :-D
<czester> Zarzuciki mi jakimś durnym skrótem ;-)
<czester> Jaram się
<jacekowski> ju-rek: ja mam all season
<suitch> czesc didek
<didek> Siemanko :)
<jacekowski> ju-rek: ale jak sie jedzie po lodzie to i tak nic nie pomoze
<jacekowski> ju-rek: bo to tylko od lewej do prawej i prawej do lewej gdzie kawalek przyczpnosci cos zlapie
<en0x> wyslij jakiegos angola zeby sikal przed toba a ty jedz to przynajmniej troche lodu rozpusci
<en0x> :D
<jacekowski> ja i tak najszybciej jechalem
<jacekowski> koles jeden mnie wyprzedzil
<jacekowski> i to znacznie szybciej
<jacekowski> skonczyl w zaspie kawalek dalej
<en0x> ;]
<ju-rek> jacekowski: wielosezonowe to chłam na zimę
<ju-rek> ja codziennie robię 400km po bocznych drogach busem gdzie teraz jest  ślizgawica jak cholera, 60-70km/h nie schodzi
<ju-rek> tył napęd przy nieobciążonej pace, cos pięknego
<czester> Ja zasuwam na letnich! ;)
<ju-rek> mam teraz takiego H200 2.5TD 140KM, dotnij tylko mocniej gazu i zaliczasz rów :)
<ju-rek> ale na trasie to mało który osobowy podskoczy
<didek> Kurde ja bym nie wyskoczył nawet bez zimówek na lekki śnieg, samochód nosi na letnich jak chce.
<didek> Poza tym czester jazda w odśnieżonym mieście to co innego niż jazda na zadupiu takim jak polska B.
<didek> Krude debian netinstall nie chce mi sie zainstalować
<winter> :<
<didek> A nie, w końcu poszło
<winter> :<
<firemark> webnull
<firemark> gdzie on jest
<didek> Też chodzicie w okularach przeciwsłonecznych w dzień?
<firemark> miał mi coś załatwić
<firemark> didek: w normalnych.
<didek> nerd
<didek> Szanujcie swoje oczy!
<didek> Miałem dzisiaj coś pisać ale zapomniałem
<jacekowski> ju-rek: busem?
<didek> Wracam do matematyki
<didek> bbl
<jacekowski> ju-rek: ale twoje to ciezkie gowno i sie lepiej trzyma
<TheNumb> firemark: co ty tak ciągle tego webnulla molestujesz?
<firemark> TheNumb: bo ma mi coś załatwić ; p
<TheNumb> firemark: grama? Nie? To może poczekać :P
<yhna> czesc, testuje sobie klienta irc, dochodzi wiadomość? bo nie wiem czy dobrze mam skonfigurowany system :)
<firemark> TheNumb: nie może : <
<firemark> yhna: dochodzi :D
<yhna> oks, dzięki :)
<TheNumb> yhna: nie dochodzi.
<TheNumb> Do mnie nie doszło.
<winter> lech - juve 1:0
<PushUpek> koniec świata
<PushUpek> pewnie piekło już zamarzło
<PushUpek> Amica wygrywa z Juventusem....
<winter> jeśli jest gdzieś pod stadionem to tak
<PushUpek> ;]
<NightWish`> nie amica tylko lech!
<PushUpek> Amica, Lecha zdegradowali i grają teraz na licencji Amici
<PushUpek> więc Amica :P
<NightWish`> ;/
<NightWish`> lech!
<NightWish`> ;d;d
<PushUpek> Amica :P
 * winter je sałatkę jarzynową i chleb z serem
<Wizard> Amiga
<PushUpek> Atari
<winter> "ZALECA SIĘ WYŁĄCZENIE PROGRAMÓW TYPU GG ITP. DO POPRAWNEGO DZIAŁANIA "
<winter> :-D
<PushUpek> dobre zalecenie :D
<NightWish`> wut?
<winter> NightWish`: http://www.fred-tv.aaf.pl/viewpage.php?page_id=53
<NightWish`> :D:D
<winter> w przerwie strzelę sobie budyń
<winter> 2 lata przeterminowany, ale co tam
<Czolgista> winter: do łopaty!
<winter> co do łopaty
<Czolgista> winter: no odśnieżać co jeszcze się da
<PushUpek> winter, 2 lata po terminie
<PushUpek> lol ;D
<winter> robią to za mnie panowie ze spółdzielni
<PushUpek> jak to przeżyjesz ;]
<winter> ale dobrych warunkach przechowywany
<winter> to tylko proszek
<winter> kurde, nie ma już tego budyniu, ktoś zrobił porządek w szufladzie :<
<PushUpek> uuu
<PushUpek> ktoś ci zjadł ;D
<Czolgista> winter: Ciocia Genowefa?
<winter> łojciec
<NightWish`> tap madl leci
<winter> anorektyczki na wybiegu
<NightWish`> oj tam
<winter> anoreksja jest super m~owisz
<NightWish`> nie
<NightWish`> ale lubie swiat mody i modelling
<NightWish`> anorexia nervosa jest zla
<PushUpek> mode na sukces oglądasz?
<NightWish`> PushUpek: no proze Cie ;]
<winter> :-D
<NightWish`> nie mam czasu
<Czolgista> winter: no wiesz że niektóre musiały się oddawać za prace modelki
 * Czolgista Last.FM: ♪ The Augerz - Rollin
<winter> przyjemne z porzytecznym
<winter> po~zy*
<winter> poży*
<winter> http://imgur.com/DTRaA
<winter> xubu na moim staruszku
<winter> nawet direct rendering jest
 * lotharek pp
<Czolgista> winter: gen2 + distcc i jazda :)
<Kwpolska> winter: nie za duzy ten terminal?
<winter> mi nie przeszkadza
<winter> no może jednak zmienię czcionkę odrobinę :-)
<winter> odrobinę
<Kwpolska> winter: ja mam monospace 10 i se ide.
<winter> no własnie też 10 teraz ustawiłem
<PushUpek> ja mam 9 ustawioną w terminalu ;]
<NightWish`> winter: http://i53.tinypic.com/120tth4.png ;p
<NightWish`> :P
<winter> NightWish`: nice, nice
<NightWish`> musze z pogodynka powalcze
<NightWish`> bo cos yahoo zmienilo
<Czolgista> NightWish`: poka config conky :)
<PushUpek> zmotywowaliście mnie do skonfigurowania irssi ;p
<NightWish`> Czolgista: to nie conky to pogodynka
<Czolgista> NightWish`: a skrypt pogodynki
<NightWish`> no
<torrocus> hej wszystkim
<NightWish`> :)
<winter> cz
<PushUpek> lol tap model to jakiś zlot cyklistów?
<torrocus> co może być przyczyną, że zniknęły mi w gnome aplety na pasku (ustawienia sieci i ogólnie systray, bo kadu nawet nie ma ikonki w tray)
<winter> mo~ze usun~a~le~s przypadkiem obszar powiadamiania
<winter> może usunąles przypadkiem obszar powiadamiania
<torrocus> obszar powiadamiania?
<torrocus> tak to się nazywa?
<DaZ> tray.
<winter> kurde, nie mogę przyzwyczaić się do tej klawiatury
<torrocus> ok, thx, przywrócone
<torrocus> to było to
<winter> piłka nożno-śnieżna
<Czolgista> winter: teraz w polsce jest safari :)
<winter> Czolgista: zdejmij głowę z tego kaloryfera, bo przegrzało!
<Czolgista> winter: znajdź w tym znaczenie w małych wioskach
<PushUpek> hmm
<winter> 1:1
<PushUpek> odwilż w piekle ;]
<giangi40> any girl just to chat with an italian guy in pvt?
<winter> :-D
<winter> giangi40: here we got only fat 40 years old guys
<giangi40> :-)
<winter> giangi40: juventu's drawing with lech pozna~n
<winter> pozanń
<winter> poznań
<giangi40> i hate juventus!!!
<winter> damn keyboard
<giangi40> would you be so kind to suggest me some interesting chat for me...?
<winter> try some more chit-chat channels
<giangi40> thks very much - COME ON POZNAN! COME ON POZNAN! :-)
<winter> yay
<PushUpek> lol ;D
<Syngress> Dlaczego wieksze miasta/clear
<Syngress> ups
<Syngress> :D
<Czolgista> `gentoonoc
<Syngress> narciak
 * PushUpek ziewa
 * NightWish` ziewa swiadomie
<PushUpek> NightWish`, a można ziewać nieświadomie?
<NightWish`> to ziewnik losuje ;d
<tomm_> czy ktos mi moze napisac
<tomm_> jaka komenda jak zaktualizowac kadu
<NightWish`> sudo apt-get update kadu? :D
<NightWish`> albo wejsc na strone kadu, sciagnac najnowsza paczke i zainstalowac
<NightWish`> albo poczekac az wstana serwery gg?
<PushUpek> skompilować ze źródeł :P
<NightWish`> o
<NightWish`> kline ;d
<winter> afaik w repo ubu jest najnowsze
<winter> heh, kline
<NightWish`> na ircnecie by sie pare przydalo
<jacekowski> pewnie idoru znowu zaszalal
<NightWish`> nie znam
<Enlik> Może za username
<tomm_> sudo apt-get update kadu
<Enlik> i ew. realname
<tomm_> sudo apt-get update kadu
<tomm_> odpisala mi konsola
<tomm_> polecenie update nie wymaga zadnych
<tomm_> argumentow
<winter> tomm_: w repo jest najnowsze kadu
<Enlik> tomm_: zrob normalnie aktualizacje systemu, to bedzie najnowsze dostepne z repo Kadu
<Enlik> *najnowsze Kadu dostepne z repo
<tomm_> dupa robilem
<tomm_> update calego systemu
<tomm_> jakies 2 tyg temu
<tomm_> i nic nie bylo
<Enlik> No to nie ma
<Enlik> W repozytorium musi być najnowsza
<Enlik> *nie musi
<tomm_> synaptickiem to jakos zrobie
<tomm_> kadu mi sie z serwem nie laczy
<Enlik> Bo serwery padły :<
<Enlik> Wersji nic do tego
<tomm_> u Was o to samo
<tomm_> ?
<Enlik> Tak
<tomm_> myslalem ze jakas nowa wersja czy cus
<tomm_> ee to luz
<Enlik> 23:26 < NightWish`> albo poczekac az wstana serwery gg?
<Enlik> W tej chwili SOA#1
<tomm_> bawi sie ktos w elektronike ?
<winter> 23:33 < Enlik> W tej chwili SOA#1
<winter> ops
<winter> gupie putty
<Enlik> Nie zaprzeczę ;] jednak to można sobie ustawić
<winter> wiem
<Enlik> Tylko nie wiem czy da sie zr. zeby bylo domyslnie, nie wynikałem
<winter> wystarczy zapisać
<Enlik> A nie widziałem opcji :]
<winter> sesję
<Enlik> mmm
<Enlik> Nie ma to jak terminal + ssh
<winter> jeszcze jaki terminal ;-)
<winter> nie ma co, pizgaweczka na dworze
<Enlik> A weź
<winter> czas by jakiegoś filma sobie wrzucić
<jacekowski> tomm_: co ty kombinujesz?
<airborn> nieźmiały
<airborn> ś
<jacekowski> 00:03 < sivang> ~tomorrow
<jacekowski> 00:03 <+infobot> Tomorrow will probably suck too.
<NightWish`> mi na fb wyszlo ze strace dziewictwo za 10 lat w kostnicy ;E
<PushUpek> dziewica na zimno, hmmm
<NightWish`> ale przynajmniej cos sztywnego bedzie ;d
<PushUpek> e tam, lepsze giętkie kotki ;D
 * winter pije kawę
<Syngress> :-D
 * PushUpek walczy z LaTeXem
<winter> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<qermit> PushUpek: ostatnio zacząłem pisać tylko w tym
<PushUpek> przyjemnie się w nim pisze ;)
<PushUpek> ale muszę przywyknąć
 * Syngress patrzy jak mieszka Lady Gaga :->
 * Syngress chyba musi isc spac :-/
<winter> lady zgaga
<Syngress> gały mnie od tego monitora już bolą
<winter> jakie masz odświerzanie?
<Syngress> pewnie 60
<winter> to mało
<winter> crt?
<Syngress> eeee tam crt - lcd
<Syngress> hmmm a moze tft ;>
<Syngress> enyłej 24 cale - siedze chyba za blisko :-/
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-02
<winter> Syngress: może zwiększ odświerzanie jak masz 60
<NightWish`> winter: jeszcze nie u ruskich? ;/
<Syngress> winter : winda daje ino 60 :-/ - nie da się :(
<winter> Syngress: dziwne
<winter> NightWish`: a o syberii słyszałaś?
<NightWish`> tak
<NightWish`> spierdzielaj tam ;d
<winter> nie
<winter> sama spierdzielaj :<
<NightWish`> zimnoooooooooooooo
<NightWish`> ja jestem nocna chcica
<NightWish`> jak mnie nie bedzie to polska nie bedzie sie rozmnazac w nocy
<winter> :-o
<Syngress> NightWish`: odstawiamy pastyleczki :->
<NightWish`> njeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<PushUpek> bziuum
<Syngress> ogladaliscie "salt" ?
<NightWish`> tak
<Syngress> and ? .. oglądalny ?
<Syngress> czy flaki z olejem
<PushUpek> hmmm daje rade
<PushUpek> strzelają się, bzdurna fabuła trochę z zimnej wojny ;]
<Syngress> uhhh ostatnio oglądałem Expendables - i  .. mi się usneło
<NightWish`> PushUpek: warto bo olbrychski
<NightWish`> i ze niby jakas fabula
 * winter ogląda "this is england"
<NightWish`> Syngress: expendables wygralo scena ze schwarzeneggerem i stalonem ;d
<Syngress> ale właśnie - słyszałem że olbrychski trochę tam pogrywa .. NightWish` : nie spodziewałem się że zobaczę ich tam razem ;)
<PushUpek> Machete i tak najlepsze :D
<PushUpek> pierwsza scena mnie zabiła ;D
<Syngress> push: czekam na divix'a :D
<PushUpek> Machete już jest brrip :P
<Syngress> hmmmm .. piratebay moment
<PushUpek> demonoid lepszy ;D
<Syngress> większoś wędruje na pb
<PushUpek> no tak ;]
 * NightWish` ma r5 od dwóch miesiecy na dysku
<NightWish`> w calkiej zajebistej jakosci
<Syngress> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6003425/ COOOL :-D
<PushUpek> ja mam brrip od miesiąca gdzieś :P
<winter> kurde, ramu by trzeba było dokupić
 * winter idzie zajarać
<Syngress> Syngress: pochwala - idzie zajarać również
 * PushUpek rzucił palenie
<winter> PushUpek: ile nie palisz?
<PushUpek> 7 lat już będzie ;]
<winter> hehe
<winter> ostatnio niepaliłem przez 1,5 miesiąca
<PushUpek> ale za to więcej piję ;D
<PushUpek> i jakoś spadku kosztów braku nałogu nie zauważam ;D
<winter> a napiłbym się piwa
<NightWish`> zimno kurna
<PushUpek> ja też ;) ale nie chce mi się do lodówki iść
<winter> nie mam kasy na browary
<PushUpek> NightWish`, jest zima, to musi być zimno :P
<winter> jeszcze oficjalnie jesień
<winter> :-P
<PushUpek> winter, zacznij klepać durne strony ;)
<winter> musiałbym się czegoś nauczyć
<PushUpek> ostatnio jakiemuś matołowi na radnego robiłem, to za kilka godzin 300 wpadło ;D
<winter> ale wime, że to niegłupi pomysł
<PushUpek> a to tylko sam html i css
<winter> PushUpek: wystarczy naklepać jeden patent
<PushUpek> ano
<PushUpek> kurde chyba pójdę po to piwo do lodówki, bo tej statystyki na trzeźwo ni cholery nie rozumiem ;/
 * Syngress zmruży łoko - dobrej nocy Panowie
<winter> bye
<PushUpek> hmm
<winter> mhh
 * PushUpek spać idzie
 * winter zostaje jeszcze
<winter> nn
<winter> http://statichg.demotywatory.pl/uploads/201012/1291251400_by_Albin00.jpg
<winter> nieźle śnieży
<lotharek> cześć
<airborn> emm
<airborn> u was też dziś śnieg poziomo pada?
<lisu> witam
<airborn> hi
<Wizard> cześć
<attrea> witam
<attrea> gdzie zapisuje pakiety aktualizacji?
<NightWish`> gdzies w jakims tmp
<attrea> nie moge pobrac jadra przez menedzera i pobieram przez przegladarke i nie wiem gdzie umiescic
<NightWish`> a nie latwiej przez synaptica?
<garnus> /var/cacche/apt/archives czy cos takiego
<attrea> garnus Thx
<garnus> ale jak se pobierzesz
<garnus> to mozesz tez
<attrea> przez przegladarke
<garnus> sudo dpkg -i nazwa.deb
<garnus> i sie zainstaluje
<attrea> pozniej wykrywa menadzer
<attrea> i aktualizuje
<garnus> jak nie z repo to nie zaaktualizuje
<attrea> zawsze tak robie tylko zapomniałam folderu
<attrea> przez przegladarke pobieram i zawsze wychodzi
<garnus> hmm nie rozumiem po co
<attrea> przez menadzera nie pobiera, czasami sie muli, przez przegladarke szybciej
<attrea> z/w
<attrea> juz po problemie
<attrea> :)
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłł
<attrea> joł
<shpaq> mornin'
<AaaA> juz przedpoludnie:)
<EsmD|afk> wazap
<PushUpek> zimnooo
<PoKrAk> nie dramatyzuj wczoraj bylo zimno
<AaaA> ile u was stopni?
<AaaA> u mnie -10
<jacekowski> u mnie nie wiem
<AaaA> rtec sie tak skurczyla ze nie widac?
<jacekowski> nie mam termometra
<bjfs> u mnie 54, jesli wierzyc acpi na mobo ;]
<PoKrAk> qna doprowadziłem natty do ładu i składu
<PoKrAk> a tu mi sie pojawiło jaies badziewie zamiast panelu gnome :/ z paskiem bocznym i nie wiem jak sie tego czegos pozbyc
<bjfs> xkill ;p
<PoKrAk> tia zebym wiedział cototo jest
<PoKrAk> mi applet pokazuje -9 :)
<bjfs> u mnie komputer robi za grzejnik jednoczesnie, bardzo praktyczne narzedzie
<PoKrAk> bjfs: heheheheh tak jak kiedys zasilacze od commodore 64
<bjfs> no ja mialem atari, teraz mozna miec to i to emulowane na ubuntu (atari800 & vice)
<jacekowski> wystawilem wlasnie termopare na dwor
<PoKrAk> na ten dziwny "pasek" to z compiza :/
<jacekowski> -3.2
<jacekowski> u mnie
<jacekowski> blisko grzanego budynku
<jacekowski> nieocieplonego grzanego budynku
<ChaosEngine> re
<entat> u mnie +85, bo liczę w BOINC;]
<entat> a za oknem -7
<AaaA> entat: ile kosztuje Cie liczenie bionic?:)
<AaaA> boinc
<AaaA> :)
<PoKrAk> heh za darmo mozna jajka ugotowac :)
<entat> AaaA, trochę chęci ;]
<AaaA> entat: znaczy prąd masz darmowy?:)
<entat> AaaA, ok 20 PLN na miesiąc na dwa laptopy;)
<entat> i czasem w pracy liczę, więc nawet mniej
<AaaA> 250zł rocznie:)
<entat> W sumie, tyle samo co w tym czasie miałbym grać w jakieś nowsze gry - podobne zużycie:)
<entat> a że nie gram, więc liczę
<entat> w zimie, zawsze trochę cieplej z wentylatorków:D
<PoKrAk> w serwerowni mam 25 st :)
<AaaA> kiedys liczylem tez cos podobnego w distributed.net
<AaaA> rc5-7
<AaaA> rc5-72
<AaaA> ale mi sie znudzilo:)
<entat> Teraz jest mnóstwo projektów - jest w czym wybierać
<entat> Ja liczę, jakieś pół roku
<AaaA> potem jak przeanalizoalem koszty doszedlem do wniosku ze lepiej jak RSA liczy sobie samo:)
<entat> ;]
<jacekowski> ja kiedys seti liczylem
<jacekowski> zanim sie na boinc przenioslo
<entat> Ja na początku też. Teraz liczę Rosetta i Primegrid
<PoKrAk> hmm nie bunglam :/
<jacekowski> rosetta to co jest?
<jacekowski> ah
<entat> jacekowski, poszukiwania nowych białek
<entat> w skrócie - leki na różne choroby
<AaaA> a potem i tak bedziesz musial je kupic:)
<AaaA> :>
<entat> No ale najważniejsze żeby były, bo na razie i tak nie ma
<AaaA> to jest ciekawe bo koncerny farmaceutyczne dysponuja straszna kasą i jednak interesuja sie rozproszonym liczeniem
<PoKrAk> kase dają ??
<PoKrAk> jak tak
<PoKrAk> to znajde kilkanascie kompow co sie nudzi :P
<entat> ;]
<AaaA> mi sie nudzi:D
<entat> Pewnie są takie projekty co kasę dają
<entat> ale te nie
<AaaA> chetnie bym cos policzyl na swoim białku
<AaaA> ;)
<AaaA> tylko technologia nie ta;d
<PoKrAk> leeee to nawet firefoxa nie odpalam :P
<entat> tzn primegrid za znalezienie jakiejśtam liczby pierwsze daje
<entat> ;]
<entat> *pierwszej
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: i tak nie pobijesz tego co ja moge na to poswiecic
<szymon_g> witam
<PoKrAk> heheheheh tzn ?? :P :)
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: ja mam cala serwerownie ktora pracuje praktycznie tylko 8h dziennie
<PoKrAk> hehehehe ja mam podobnie
<entat> Jest np. taki projekt, który służy do renderowania filmów http://www.boincatpoland.org/wiki/11_listopada_2010_Pierwszy_na_%C5%9Bwiecie_film_wyprodukowany_dzi%C4%99ki_przetwarzaniu_rozproszonemu_w_projekcie_Renderfarm.fi.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/24bk293> (at www.boincatpoland.org)
<PoKrAk> z tego 2 serwery co praktycznie nie maja co robic
<PoKrAk> pozostałe sie tylko nudzą
<PoKrAk> poza serwerem windowsa
<bjfs> to juz w seti@home znalezli wszystkich obcych?
<szymon_g> :)
<ChaosEngine> ee t am ja jestem zapisany do BOINCA dla Seti i LHC oraz cos tam jeszcze i nie mam co robic, zadnych nowych jednostek nie ma :-/
<ChaosEngine> i tak notorycznie jest od kilku miechow
<szymon_g> znaczy sie: wszystko znalezli
<ChaosEngine> checi sa ale danych nie ma
<ChaosEngine> taa
<ChaosEngine> dzisiaj nasa podobno oglosi jakies sensacje w sprawie zycia pozaziemskiego
<szymon_g> cze didek
<PoKrAk> dziwny ten boinc
<PoKrAk> nie mozna zmienic widoku po tym jak sie rozszerzy
<PoKrAk> nie mowiac o dodaniu nowegpo projektu
<PoKrAk> chyba ze natty wersja tak ma
<entat> PoKrAk, ja nie mam takiego problemu
<entat> U mnie działa ok
<PoKrAk> mowie wiec ze moze to kwetsia natty
<PoKrAk> dodałem jeden projekt
<PoKrAk> rozszerzyłem widok i nie ma jak powrócic do minimalistycznego wygladu i nie mowiac o dodaniu projektu
<PoKrAk> ale olac
<entat> PoKrAk, mówisz o Advanced View?
<PoKrAk> bodajze
<entat> Czy o widoku podstawowym
<PoKrAk> mam teraz advenced
<entat> hm, to nie wiem w czym może być problem
<PoKrAk> bo ni ma mozliwosci zmiany :)
<entat> ctrl + shift + v na podstawowy
<entat> Tam też można dodawać projekty
<PoKrAk> ano ot ci psikus :)
 * KiFka hi
<entat> Ciekawe czemu na tym kanale nie ma opów...
<entat> ;]
<jacekowski> sa
<jacekowski> tylko ukryci
<entat> to czemu im się "kropki nie świecą"?:P
<jacekowski> bo tak
<entat> jacekowski, to wszystko wyjaśnia...
<entat> Używa ktoś może VLC?
<jacekowski> moze ktos uzywa
<entat> Tylko jego ikonka wyświetla mi się jeszcze na szarym tle w ciemnym temacie pulpitu.
<PoKrAk> uzywa
<entat> Wcześniej tak miałem z Banshee, ale po aktualizacji już jest ok
<PoKrAk> no to mamy problem :P
<entat> :]
<entat> a jeszcze wcześniej z CheckGmail
<entat> teraz tylko VLC został
<szymon_g> cze KiFka
<entat> ponoć VLC szykuje edytor plików wideo - na razie w wersji alfa:)
<KiFka> hej szymek :)
<bjfs> entat: na Freenode nie ma potrzeby ujawniania opa, jak są potrzebni to piszą do ChanServ o interwencję, taka filozofia tej sieci
<entat> bjfs, pytam bo na innych kanałach są, więc się zdziwiłem:)
<Nerihsa> raczej #ubuntu-pl
<PoKrAk> entat: sa lae nie musza
<PoKrAk> entat: poczytaj sobie nt ChanServ
<bjfs> chodzi o to, żeby nie prowokować ludzi, tak jak słynne "daj opa" 'naście temu na IRCnecie :P
<bjfs> naście lat*
<entat> :)
<entat> Właśnie parę lat temu ostatnio używałem IRC`a
<bjfs> swoją drogą mIRC jest nadal rozwijany... nadal z płatną dożywotnią licencją ;)
<dami4n> Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł, jak zrobić wykres ilustrujący zuużycie pamięci przez dany proces od czasu uruchomienia go?
<lotharek> re
<lotharek> skrypt w bashu?
<dami4n> no też jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy, ale chyba sporo zabawy z tym by było
<noneo> coś jak `ps aux | grep id | awk { print $sz }` i do OpenOffice Calca?
<noneo> ps w pętli `while :; so ps itd; sleep 10; done`
<noneo> s/so/do/
<entat> w gnuplocie
<noneo> O!
<noneo> gnuplot importuje CSV?
<entat> raczej tak, tylko zależy co użyjesz do rozdzielenia danych
<entat> bo gnuplot chyba tylko spacje bądź tabulatory akceptuje
<noneo> jako czas dam sekundy albo current date, a w ilości bajtów nie ma znaków specjalnych, więc mogę separować przecinkiem, średnikiem, czym chcesz :-)
<noneo> no to cool.
<dami4n> program działa około 30 sekund, więc pobiorę co sekunde użycie i do Calca :D Dzięki za pomoc
<szymon_g> zegnam
<noneo> dami4n: tylko że w swoim szkielecie napisałem `ps aux | grep id` a id nie masz z góry, więc potrzebujesz coś w stylu `ps -C bash -o size=`, czli size procesu o nazwie ... (tutaj bash, size w kB).
<kklimonda1> kurde, fajna pogoda
<kklimonda1> dobry dzień
<kklimonda1> bardzo psuliście jak mnie nie było?
<shpaq> tylko trochę
<shpaq> teraz oficjalnym systemem tego kanału jest archlinux
<shpaq> ale nie przejmuj się
<shpaq> drugi w kolejce jest windows
<shpaq> potem osx
<shpaq> ubuntu walczy o 486456454 miejsce z lodówką
<dweller> lol
<wodzu> zapomniales o msdosie
<ftpd> Eeeee.
<ftpd> osx pierwszy.
<shpaq> ftpd: ale iphone to gówno jest
<ftpd> Mi działa.
<shpaq> miałem się z Tobą podzielić swoimi przemyśleniami
<ftpd> I to ten najstarszy.
<shpaq> wiesz, wczoraj musiałem wypierdolić 10GB muzyki
<shpaq> żeby wrzucić własny dzwonek
<shpaq> który synchronizował się zaledwie 45 minut
<shpaq> po czym musiałem wrzucić 10GB muzyki z powrotem
<shpaq> co trwało prawie całą noc
<ftpd> Coś pierdolisz, Tato.
<ftpd> Masz usb 0.5?
<shpaq> doskonałość stosowana
<shpaq> nie
<shpaq> ale to tyle trwa
<shpaq> bo jest chujowe :D
<ftpd> Mi import 4 GB muzyki do tego najstarszego modelu, tzw. 'iphone 2g' leci jakieś 5 minut.
<ftpd> No, 10.
<shpaq> nie wierzę
<shpaq> chyba z maca
<ftpd> No a z czego?
<ftpd> Z maca, kabelkiem usb.
<ftpd> Z iTunes.
<shpaq> może macowa wersja itunes dziala lepiej niż windowsowa
<shpaq> w każdym razie, najbardziej podstawowa funkcjonalność, poza dzwonieniem
<shpaq> jest doprowadzona do absurdu
<shpaq> do'h
 * shpaq powiedziało
<dweller> shpaq: mi sync 13gb muzyki zajmuje 30-40 minut, z ipt1g ;s
<shpaq> a u mnie to trwa, i trwa, i trwa
<dweller> a z activatorem Home służy mi do przełączania muzyki
<dweller> przy locku
<dweller> i jestem happy na te zimne dni
 * shpaq nie jest happy
<shpaq> ale tak to jest jak się dostaje prezenty od rodziny
<shpaq> trzeba to było sprzedać w cholerę
<dweller> vyło
<dweller> było*
<NightWish`> zzzzzzzzimno
<didek> zimno? Ja mialem na zajęcia 7:10 i musiałem o 6 wyjść z domu, było -25 stopni i wiał wiatr, ale było ok.
 * didek lubi zimę mroźną i śnieżną
 * Nerihsa tez ale tylko wtedy gdy zamkna szkole/uczelnie i nie az taka by wylaczyli prad lub internet
<Kwpolska> fsck
<dzony> Witam mam problem z ubuntu. Mianowicie zainstalowalem go. Mialem wczesniej zainstalowana 7 i teraz nie moge jej odpalic. Wydaje mi sie ze zle ustawilem podczas partycjonowania i teraz na partycji files mam folder windows gdzie sa wszystkie dane wraz z windowsem
<dzony> a tak wogole to " hej"
<dzony> Mogłby mi ktos pomoc ?
<EsmD> dzony: powinienes instalowac  ubuntu recznie okreslajac tablice partycji (czy jakos tak), powinienes miec swiezo sformatowana partycje z "mount: / ", SWAP, i na dane, badz razem z ubuntowska na dane. Uwazaj tez zeby ubuntu mial duzo miejsca, bo nie chce dzialac poprawnie
<EsmD> a to wszystko obok windowsa
<wodzu> a co Ci windows wywala przy uruchamianiu?
<EsmD> uruchom gparted lub od nowa instalacje ubuntu i sprawdz czy tak masz, jak nie masz to tak zrob
<dzony> Ustawialem recznie tylko bez swapa. Robilem tak jak na ubuntu. Nie powinienem chyba punktu montowania przy windowsie
<dzony> w okresleniu jak na ubuntu mialem na mysli strone
<dzony> Bo tak nie zrozumialem napisalem
<EsmD> podsumowywujac miales ubuntu 7, zainstalowales ubuntu 10, tak?
<wodzu> chyba windowsa7 mial, bo cos pisal ze na /home ma folder windows
<dzony> nienie. Mialem windowsa 7
<dzony> i doinstalowalem ubuntu. Tak jak mowi wodzu
<dzony> i zainstaloawlem Ubuntu 10
<wodzu> a w grubie masz tego windowsa do wyboru?
<dzony> mam dwie pozycje z windowsem. Nie pamietam wprawdzi ich dokladnych nazw. Przy jednym chce zebym wlozyl dyski recovery a przy drugiej pojawia sie odpalanie wina na chwile, wyskakuje tak na mniej niz sekunde jakis bluescren i leci restart
<EsmD> musiales cos sknocic przy instalacji
<dzony> Tez mi sie tak wydaje tylko zastanawiam sie jak to narpawic bo nawet nie wiem jak sie zabrac za postawienie windowsa a jest mi raczej potrzebny.
<Kwpolska> dzony: przeinstalowac windowsa.
<Kwpolska> dzony: proste.
<Kwpolska> dzony: potrzebujesz plyty DVD i spisz sobie klucz produktu.
<wodzu> a masz ta plyte recovery, albo instalke w7?
<EsmD> dzony: skoro chce recovery dyski, wsadz mu recovery dyski i ci sie przywroci
<dzony> Trudna sprawa. Mam oryginala preinstalowanego a dyski recovery jakies 200 km stad
<EsmD> dzony: no to... niech ci poczta recovery wysla
<EsmD> albo poczekac musisz
<EsmD> albo po prostu zainstaluj na razie ubuntu
<dzony> Teraz pisze z ubuntu wlasnie tylko przydalo by mi sie posiadanie obu
<EsmD> nie wyczarujemy ci windowsa, musisz miec recovery
<dzony> No dobra. Dziekuje w takim razie. Pozdrawiam i czesc
<dzony> witam znow
<wodzu> czesc znow
<dzony> Wystarczylo wejsc w geparteda i unmountowalem partycje windowsa i wszystko gra
<wodzu> no widzisz, tu trzeba kombinowa, no windows, no gates, apache inside
<wodzu> kombinowac*
<dzony> tylko podczas tych kombinacji cows zrobilem ze w okienku wybiru systemu linuks jest 2 razy z czego z tego 2 nie startuje
<dzony> Ale to potem sie pobawie
<Mat_Matan> dzień zły
<wodzu> a no zly
<Nerihsa> http://www.funvblog.com/wp-content/uploads/weird-mouse-for-laptop.jpg
<wodzu> to jest zimowa myszka, zeby userowi cieplo w lapy bylo
<Nerihsa> "Pytanie brzmi: "Skąd w kuchni jest laptop?""
 * KiFka re
 * Mat_Matan od dzisiaj nosi zapasowy prąd w kieszeni
<lisu> re
<lisu> bye
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> Quintasan: o /
<BlessJah> o _
<BlessJah> netsplit, rękę urwało
<Quintasan> doh
<EsmD> jakie srodowisko graficzne pojdzie na karcie graficznej ati rage 3d 4mb?
<czester> terminal
<EsmD> jak zainstalowalem ubuntu z gnome, to szedl terminal rzeczywiscie
<EsmD> ale procz tego? :P
<czester> Nie ma żadnego środowiska, które będzie na tym dobrze działać.
<jacekowski> EsmD: kazde
<czester> Możesz spróbowac jakiegoś window managera typu fluxbox
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> a co ma karta graficzna do srodowiska graficznego
<jacekowski> przy 2
<jacekowski> 2d
<jacekowski> o ile karta ma pamieci na tyle zeby rozdzielczosc odpowiednia zrobic
<jacekowski> to tyle wystarczy
<winter> EsmD: jaki laptop?
<winter> tak z ciekawości
<EsmD> compaq armada 1750
<winter> no ja właśnie mam też armadę
<winter> e500
<EsmD> to nie mialo czasem 1ghz procek?
<winter> tylko dysk padł, bateria też no i ekran pełno ma bad pixeli
<winter> EsmD: 700mhz
<winter> pIII
<EsmD> czy tam 700... moj kolega to mial sprzedal za 300zl z 2l temu :D
<EsmD> moj compaq nie ma zadnych bad pixelow, ale czasem jak sie rusza ekran pojawiaja sie zaklocenia, bo tasma jest zwichnieta
<winter> też ma rage 4mb i tak ja mówi jacekowski każde środowisko Ci na tym pójdzie ale o przyśpieszeniu sprzętowym na linuksie możesz pomarzyć
<EsmD> chodzi o cos w stylu gnome kde itp.
<Quintasan> EsmD: na takim czymś to raczej nie
<EsmD> kde napewno nie pojdzie, gnome tez nie, bo instalowalem U10 z gnomem
<winter> EsmD: tylko pewnie nawet ekran nie pracuje w wyższej rozdzielczości niż 1024x768
<EsmD> wogole nie pracuje, terminal sie wlacza
<jacekowski> EsmD: pojdzie na pewno
<jacekowski> ja mialem ati all in one 3d bodajze
<jacekowski> tez 4MB ramu
<EsmD> ekran pojdzie nawet 1600x1200
<jacekowski> i kde 3.5 uzywalem w tych czasach
<EsmD> *rozdzielczosc
<jacekowski> ba, nawet po namieszaniu w ustawieniach
<jacekowski> dalo sie grac w unreala pod windowsem
<EsmD> widocznie miales lepszy procesor/wiecej ramu od mojego lapka
<jacekowski> 233MHz pentium MMX
<jacekowski> i 32M ramu
<jacekowski> jak ci nie idzie to znaczy ze zle robisz
<jacekowski> albo uzywasz binarek skompilowanych na nowszy procesor
<EsmD> zle instaluje? :D
<EsmD> nie wiem zassalem ubuntu 10.10
<jacekowski> no to nie ma prawa zadzialac
<jacekowski> bierz debiana
<dweller> albo slacka
<winter> slack ssie
<dweller> cruxa
<winter> crux nie żyje
<dweller> lol
<dweller> skoro crux nie żyje to ty ciągasz pod latarnią, ok?
<dweller> crux jest *niszowy*
<winter> dweller: odpieprz się chamie
<dweller> nie mogę się odpieprzyć skoro sie nawet nie przypieprzyłem ;)
<winter> no dobra, wydają jednego na rok
<winter> w tym roku niewydali
<winter> to jakby zdychał
<dweller> crux nie jest dystrybucją cykliczną
<dweller> to raz
<dweller> drugie, nie ma sensu wydawać crux jest wystarczający na stary sprzęt
<dweller> fak
<dweller> nie ma sensu wydawać cruksa dla garstki ludzi
<crusty> eh
<dweller> i trzecie jest wystarczający na stary sprzęto
<dweller> o
<crusty> crux jest akurat fajny
<crusty> ;]
<dweller> no jest, nie ssie jak arch
<dweller> bo w nim nie ma co ssać ;]
<crusty> eh
<crusty> dweller: spiepszaj
<dweller> no co, taka prawda
<crusty> nie
<crusty> ;]
<dweller> tak ;)
<dweller> crux jest prost5y jak budowa cepa
<crusty> ta
<dweller> mi to pasuje
<crusty> pewnie nie potrafisz na nim postawić gnome
<dweller> chociaż miałem problemy z budową ghc
<crusty> nawet
<dweller> gnome jest dla lamek
<crusty> lol
<crusty> :D
<crusty> smieszne, motzno
<winter> mówiłem,, że to chamidło
<crusty> winter: yup
<fi9o> Tak
<winter> to idę zapalić
<Nerihsa> ;o
<crusty> specjalnie dla takich typow uzywam jeszcze enlightenment
<crusty> ;]
<fi9o> Openbox.
<crusty> fi9o: tez
<en0x> daj bana i juz a nie kicka :S
<fi9o> A nie tam jakies inne wygibasy.
<fi9o> crusty: e17 nie jest zbyt elo.
<fi9o> Albo inaczej, jeszcze nie jest elo.
<crusty> fi9o: e16 uzywam
<crusty> ;]
<fi9o> -.-'
<fi9o> Podziwiam.
<crusty> no teraz akurat na gnome siedze
<crusty> ale...
<crusty> mam jeszcze e16
<crusty> i openbox
<crusty> swieta trojca
<crusty> :P
<en0x> e16 to przezyek e17 sie uzywa z svn :P
<crusty> na archa kdemod sprobowalem jeszcze
<crusty> no ale niezbyt
<crusty> pare lat temu bylo fajne...
<en0x> swieta rojca to jest dwm/fvwm/ratopoison :P
<crusty> ale jak sie nie rozwija
<en0x> s/rojca/trojca
<crusty> ;]
<fi9o> en0x: awesome jest w miare elo, lecz ja jednak lubie uzywac myszki.
<fi9o> A ono prowadzi raczej do tego by wszystko z klawiatury robic.
<winter> KiFka: za czo
<winter> en0x: sam se daj bana
<en0x> winter: az sprawdze czy jestes na kanale obok to ci dam
<en0x> :D
<winter> nie ma mnie
<en0x> :(
<winter> :->
<en0x> cwaniaczek
<winter> i vice versa
<winter> en0x: to może ty mnie oświecisz za co ten kick był
<winter> bo nie przeklinałem
<en0x> nie mam pojecia tutaj rozne widzimisie maja
<winter> yhy
<winter> dweller coś zaczął pierwszy o ciągnięciu pod latarnią
<winter> to mu powiedziałem że jest chamem
<winter> czy nie miałem racji?
<en0x> oj tam nie przezywaj
<winter> no ok
<KiFka> winter, czytaj topic.
<winter> KiFka: nie przeklinałem
<winter> a to on zaczął coś o latarni
<winter> a użycie słowa cham to już brak kultury?
<winter> o
 * dweller będzie grzeczny
<winter> oka
<KiFka> winter, 18:49 <winter> dweller: odpieprz się chamie
<winter> "pierzyć" rosół
<winter> piprzyć
<winter> pipszy*
<winter> ech
<winter> dobrze było
<winter> dysleksja
<EsmD> winter: "odpieprz sie" to jest brzydkie slowo, prawie tak samo jak "odpier**l się"
<RapierTG> kiedyś dyslektyk dostał wp* od rodziców, nauczył się i nie było problemów
<winter> RapierTG: nie pytałem o twoje stosunki z rodzicami
<RapierTG> dlatego o swoich stosunkach z rodzicami nie mówię, niegdy nie miałem problemów pisaniem
<winter> RapierTG: to nie kwestja czasów, patologia zawsze była, jest i będzie
<EsmD> koledzy i kolezanki, bardzo prosze, nie trolujcie, zachowujcie sie jak normalni ludzie w internecie :P
<winter> a skoro takie rzeczy pamiętasz przyjąłem, że tego doświadczyłeś
<dweller> EsmD: kiedy my zachowujemy sie jak "normalni ludzie w internecie"
<EsmD> dweller: normalni ludzie=bez wyzwisk, bez czepialstwa, jak ludzie na poziomie
<EsmD> itp.
<RapierTG> no to nie ma o czym pisać teraz ;)
<EsmD> jak sie chce to mozna pisac o wszystkim, tak zeby bylko ciekawie
<dweller> EsmD: napisałeś jak "normalni ludzie w internecie" a nie jak "normalni ludzie" w internecie
<dweller> to 2 różne rzeczy
<yoshi314> w internecie nikt nie jest normalny, bo normy nie ma
<EsmD> jest netykieta
<EsmD> i dobry smak, kultura
<EsmD> dlatego sa opy
<EsmD> a tutaj cos jakby regulamin w topicu do ktorego musza sie wszyscy stosowac
<dweller> tutaj nie ma opów
<dweller> op jest i pilnuje
<dweller> a tutaj jest dozorca który czasami przychodzi a czasami nie ;s
<KiFka> jest tu ktos kto zna sie na pilce noznej?
<KiFka> co to za rozgrywkie wlasnie sa ....
<RapierTG> liga europy?
<KiFka> RapierTG, dziekuje.
<RapierTG> nie ma sprawy
<KiFka> chyba im troche zimnno
<winter> no wczoraj była masakra
<KiFka> i slisko ....
<winter> piłka nożna na śniegu
<winter> i te -16°C
<RapierTG> a na marginesie to Lech się popisał
<EsmD> widzialem wczoraj mecz lecha z czymstam
<KiFka> grrrr
<winter> juventus turyn
<EsmD> ten juventus, 1ligowiec?
<dweller> juve jest tylko jedno
<RapierTG> Juve to cośtam... :)
<EsmD> pewnie juventus ma obciach na caly swiat ze dal sie polakom pokonac ;D
<KiFka> o kurcze snieg pada....
<KiFka> im tam
<winter> EsmD: remis był
<KiFka> http://www.tvn24.pl/12694,1684696,0,1,remis-z-juve-wart-miliony,wiadomosc.html
<RapierTG> u mnie na szczęście nie pada, 3 godziny odśnierzałem podjazd...
<RapierTG> odśnieżałem*
<RapierTG> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-454
<czester> Co za przejebana pogoda.
<czester> Kto to wymyślił...
<winter> czester: nie przejmujesz się kickami
<czester> Jakimi znowu kickami?
<winter> klniesz tu
<winter> jak KiFka zaóważy
<winter> to kicka dostaniesz
<winter> :->
<czester> Ja bym Cię raczej kopnął za ortografię.
<winter> zauważy*
<winter> mówimu o twoim kicku
<czester> O mojego kicka się nie martw.
<czester> winter: Btw: kiedyś to ja tu kopałem ;-P
<winter> mówiłeś
<en0x> kiedys
<en0x> ;
<czester> en0x: Odechciało mi się ;-)
<en0x> bo to nie ma sens
<czester> Dokładnie
<czester> Kopną mnie i co?
<en0x> jak chca to niech sobie klna i ch*j
<winter> czester: masz autorejoina?
<czester> winter: LOL.
<czester> winter: Nie wchodzę tu prawie wcale, nic mi się nie stanie.
<winter> bo KiFka nie chce zauważyć :->
<czester> Taki z niej op jak z koziej dupy...
<KiFka> winter, ty sie nie martw
<en0x> ty prawie w cale nie wchodzisz a ja prawie w cale sie tu nie oddzywam :D
<winter> i gdzie tu sprawiedliwość :->
<en0x> winter: w dupie
<winter> o
<winter> :-D
<en0x> ide zapalic
<winter> byłem, przed chwilą
<en0x> ja ide a nie ty
<winter> co?
<en0x> kutfa mac
<winter> nie interesuje mnie twoje podejście do macierzyństwa :_D
<czester> en0x: Widzę, że tutaj nadal czytanie ze zrozumieniem szwankuje ;-P
<winter> a ja tam mówiłem o sobie
<winter> czester: mecz oglądałeś?
<winter> czy może byłeś na stadionie
<airells> mecz mecz, a konferencji nasa nikt nie oglada
<winter> nie mama tv
<winter> mam*
<winter> mecz gdzieś na necie widziałem
<Nerihsa> a na jakim kanale konferencja nasa
<airells> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html?param=public
<airells> Researchers working in the harsh environment of Mono Lake, Calif. have discovered microorganisms able to thrive and reproduce using arsenic, changing the fundamental knowledge about what comprises all known life on Earth.
<czester> winter: Widziałem.
<czester> winter: Na stadionie być nie mogłem, siedzę na L4
<Nerihsa> NASA TV requires Windows Media, Real Player or Quicktime plug-ins to play in your preferred player.
<Nerihsa> :x
<czester> lol
<czester> I nie działa na linuksie?;-P
<Nerihsa> pewno dziala
<Nerihsa> ale jestem za leniwy by ustawic
<czester> Spoko :D
<winter> mi tam just works
<czester> Mi też.
<winter> ale mnie to nie interesuje
<czester> No i kto Cię pytał o zdanie?
<winter> o co ci chodzi
<czester> Po prostu jestem niemiły.
<winter> ach.
<winter> to nienormalne
<czester> Bardzo normalne.
<winter> a ja radziłbym skontaktować się z psychologiem
<czester> To się kontaktuj.
<winter> tobie
<winter> macie tam w poznaniu kilku dobrych
<czester> Mam nawet sąsiadkę po psychologii
<winter> gdzie sprząta?
<czester> W przychodni uzależnień. To coś dla was ;-P
<winter> apropos uzależnień
<winter> idę zajarać
<czester> "a propos"
<winter> typo
<jacekowski> a propos roznychtakich
<jacekowski> odkad pepsi podrozala
<jacekowski> i kosztuje 1.10
<jacekowski> przerzucilem sie na bezkofeinowa fante za 1.00
<winter> a propos kofeiny :-D
<Nerihsa> mnie zastanawia teczowa cola 1.5l za hmmm 59gr?
<winter> kwę spbie strzelę
<winter> kawę*
<Nerihsa> ludzie to pija? czy jako rozpuszczalnik czy cos
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: odrdzewiacz
<czesmir> jacekowski: 1£?
<jacekowski> ta
<en0x> taniocha
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i jak tam w UK, pozamarzaliście?
<czesmir> U mnie kosztuje 1.15
<BlessJah> jacekowski: do pracy dojeżdzasz czy nocujesz?
<en0x> a u mnie dolar 80
<en0x> :P
<winter> tutaj 1.70PLN
<jacekowski> ja mowie o 2L
<winter> ach
<en0x> winter: chyba za hop kole
<en0x> ;p
<winter> za puszkę
<en0x> jacekowski: no ja tez
<en0x> ale jak jest promocja to za 88 centow kupi ;D
<jacekowski> to masz $1.80+tax?
<en0x> jacekowski: ta
<jacekowski> no ja mam £1.10 juz z taxem
<en0x> +5 centow
<en0x> za butelke
<en0x> :p
<winter> en0x: gdzie sprzątasz?
<jacekowski> on tez w serwerowni
<en0x> w ikei
<en0x> ;p
<jacekowski> ale on juz ma odkurzacz
<jacekowski> ja tylko mopa
<winter> no tak, ameryka
<en0x> jacekowski: robote zmienilem :>
<winter> cygwin mi na tym serverze nie rusza :<
<jacekowski> ale wracajac do bezkofeinowego
<jacekowski> znacznie lepiej mi sie chodzi spac
<jacekowski> i znacznie lepiej mi sie wstaje
<winter> no kofeina pobudza, bez wątpieia
<en0x> kawa bez kofeiny to tak jak seks bez kobiety
<en0x> :S
<winter> wątpienia
<jacekowski> nie pije kawy
<en0x> to samo z pepsi
<en0x> :P
<jacekowski> nie pije pepsi bo droga jak juz mowilem
<jacekowski> fante i 7up pije bo tansza
<en0x> ja pierdole co za zyd z ciebie poszla o .10 i juz nie bedzie bo droga :S
<en0x> zydzisz chlopie zydzisz
<jacekowski> mam fante obok w normalnej cenie
<jacekowski> to po co droga pepsi mam kupowac
<jacekowski> na kondomy mi potem braknie
<jacekowski> i bedzie dopiero problem
<en0x> o ruchasz juz?
<en0x> [;
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1036&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
<jacekowski> tak moja droga do pracy wygladala
<en0x> ale kijowe zdjecie
<jacekowski> a rob zdjecie w ruchu
<jacekowski> jak kierownica musisz krecic ciagle
<ntat> ja tu widzę trzypasmówkę:P
<en0x> nie wiem jak ludzie moga jezdzic lewa strona drogi :S
<ntat> no nawet cztero...
<jacekowski> en0x: to wy jezdzicie po zlej stronie drogi
<en0x> jacekowski: wiekszosc swiata nie moze sie mylic :p
<en0x> tak ze to wy jezdzicie zle
<jacekowski> japonia jezdzi po dobrej stronie
<jacekowski> australia jezdzi po dobrej stroni
<en0x> i na tym sie konczy
<en0x> ;]
<jacekowski> nowa zelandia
<jacekowski> irlandia
<jacekowski> RPA
<en0x> irlandia po lewej?
<en0x> oO
<jacekowski> w polsce do niedawna
<jacekowski> malta cypr
<jacekowski> chiny
<en0x> ktory tu sie bawi w kerberosa?
<en0x> s/w/z
<jacekowski> ja
<jacekowski> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_państw_z_ruchem_lewostronnym
<jacekowski> tu masz liste
<en0x> jacekowski: to powiedz mi co gdzie musze zmienic zeby przy zakladaniu nowego usera nie pytalo sie o current kerberos password tego usera?
<en0x> adduser
<en0x> bo useraddem to luz
<jacekowski> nigdy takiego manewru nie robilem
<jacekowski> ja windowsowego kerberosa mam
<en0x> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/430270/
<en0x> jacekowski: no ja tez
<en0x> mam ad i tam userow i krb5.conf co bierze credita od windowsa
<jacekowski> ale to wyglada ze usera tworzy
<jacekowski> a potem chce haslo
<jacekowski> moze tokena ma zlego
<en0x> a kto go tam wie
<en0x> token jest ok
<en0x> tylko nie wiem po co pyta o haslo
<en0x> powinno przeleciec nie pytajac
<en0x> http://wklej.org/id/430274/
<en0x> jak dam entera zamiast hasla
<en0x> to idzie dalej
<en0x> i user z shadow: dupa:!:14945:0:99999:7:::
<en0x> czyli daje ladnie puste haslo
<en0x> no ale moglo by sie nie pytac ide obczaic pewnie w jakims configu to siedzi
<winter> :->
<en0x> dupa nie ma
<en0x> ;S
<jacekowski> a pama
<jacekowski> bo to chyba przy ustawianiu luserowi hasla pyta
<jacekowski> http://linux.die.net/man/1/kpasswd
<jacekowski> pacz
<jacekowski> The kpasswd command is used to change a Kerberos principal's password. Kpasswd prompts for the current Kerberos password, which is used to obtain a changepw ticket from the KDC for the user's Kerberos realm. If kpasswd successfully obtains the changepw ticket,
<jacekowski> wiec pyta o haslo zeby ticket na zmiane hasla wziasc z KDC
<jacekowski> jako ze twoj token jest ladny to i tak dostaje ticket nawet jak hasla nie podasz
<Wizard> cześć
<en0x> jacekowski: a no ide czytne calego mana
<jacekowski> zmodyfikowalbym kpasswd zeby najpierw pytalo o ticket i jak nie dostanie to o haslo
<krzakx> korzysta ktos z InkScape? za cholere nie moge znalezc narzedzia: Tekst -> Wstaw na ścieżkę.
<krzakx> mam wersje 0.47
<en0x> ale dlugi ten man oO
<jacekowski> a ile ty bys chcial?
<en0x> 125 345stron
<NightWish`> bry
<PushUpek> bry ;D
<winter> bry
<kamil> witam
<kamil> orientuje sie ktos na php? tak troche lepiej
<Kwpolska> kamil: я
<jacekowski> zadaj pytanie to moze ktos odpowie
<kamil> Kwpolska: co tak wlasciwie znaczy znak zapytania - np. w takim miejscu: JDEBUG ? $_PROFILER->mark('afterInitialise') : null; ? trudno to wyszukac, bo wyskakuja problemy z kodowaniem
<jacekowski> to jest if
<Kwpolska> w formie skroconej
<Kwpolska> kamil: en_US.utf8 i ##php
<NightWish`> mądre samce
<PushUpek> NightWish`, o ty mądra samico ;D
<kamil> Kwpolska: tzn jak pisalem do google o "znakach zapytania", to wyskakiwaly tematy z for "dlaczego mam na stronie dziwne znaki zapytania zamiast polskich znakow?":P
<NightWish`> :D
<Kwpolska> kamil: ##php
<kamil> ok, jak wpisalem "skrocone if", to od razu mam wyniki
<kamil> dzieki wielkie
 * PushUpek wcina soczyste udeczka z KFC
<kamil> przytyjesz
 * kamil woli maca:D
<Nerihsa> a nie pc :?
<PushUpek> kamil, bardziej się nie da :P
<Caemyr> a wól se
<kamil> Nerihsa: nie wiem, ale sporo ludzi z IT strasznie podnieca sie macami
<PushUpek> świecące jabłuszko ;)
<kamil> PushUpek: zadam subtelne pytanie... jestes gruby?:D
<kamil> nie wiem
<PushUpek> powiem jak Cartman, mam grube kości ;P
<kamil> mialem w gimnazjum, ale baba od infy sie nie znala i skonczylo sie na zrobieniu kilku fotek na nk z kamerki wbudowanej w monitor i przepisaniu pol ksiazki do odpowiednikow officea
<Caemyr> kamil: mac to PC
<Caemyr> tylko dla pedalow
<kamil> aha
<kamil> no to wszystko jasne:D
<Caemyr> kiedys byly jeszcze na PPC
<Caemyr> a teraz?
<Caemyr> wiesz czemu maki maja aluminiowe obudowy?
<Caemyr> czy ze stopow magnezowych?
<PushUpek> ponoć najtrudniejsze w zakupie maca, to jest powiedzenie rodzicom, że jest się gejem ;P
<kamil> te u mnie mialy jakis plastik...
<Caemyr> kamil: niemozliwe
<Caemyr> plastik by sie wytopil
<PushUpek> chociaż ta bateria trzymająca 7h kusi niczym blondynka z DD ;]
<Caemyr> PushUpek: ta:P
<Caemyr> nic tak nie rajcuje jak nic nie robienie na mac przez 7h:P
<Caemyr> orgazm
<PushUpek> oj tam nic ;)
<PushUpek> porno przez 7h w korku w autobusie mpk :D
<PushUpek> to zawsze coś!:D
<Caemyr> mhm
<Caemyr> to tak
<winter> w autobusie mpk to by ten mak szybko zmienił właściciela
<Caemyr> tez
<kamil> :D
<winter> ten mak za 6000PLN
<Caemyr> ale motka mi wytrzymala 2-3h odtwarzania filmow
<kamil> one ogolnie jakies drogie sa
<Caemyr> a divxy ruszy
<kamil> ale podobno jest stabilniejszy od linucha;>
<PushUpek> mam gdzieś jeszcze te nalepki z ipod ;) z foliowym jabłuszkiem ;D
<Caemyr> macosx?
<PushUpek> zakleiłbym znaczek, zainstalował ubuntu i nikt by nie poznał ;D
<Caemyr> wiecej wirusow:P
<Caemyr> i trojanow
<Caemyr> za to
<PushUpek> z Trojanem mam zajęcia ;D
<kamil> ale na serwerach www w 99.99% przypadkow jest linux, wiec to mi akurat pasuje
 * PushUpek idzie po piwo, a w międzyczasie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNTtMbXC5jE
<winter> brzmi trochę doom metalowo
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> zw
<winter> wb
<PushUpek> dobra kto używa dd-wrt bo zaraz mnie nie powiem co strzeli
<PushUpek> czemu ten wuj nie pamięta klonowanego maca?
<airborn> PushUpek, soa#1
<airborn> co robisz, że zapomina?
<PushUpek> nic
<PushUpek> restartuje się router
<PushUpek> to ten tępy dziad przywraca maca routera albo same 00:00...
<PushUpek> to na prawdę zaczyna mnie wpieniać ;)
<airborn> PushUpek, a robisz apply, czy save?:>
<EsmD> restartuje czy resetuje?
<PushUpek> save, a potem apply
<PushUpek> restartuje ;D
<PushUpek> brak prądu => mac 00:00... albo ten routerowski
<airborn> hmm
<airborn> u mnie nawet przy zaniku prądu pamiętam maca
<PushUpek> dobra zobaczę na #dd-wrt może ktoś odpowie
<EsmD> moj router nawet jak nozem ucinalem kable i bylo spiecie i korki wybilo to pamietal...
<PushUpek> no mój zazwyczaj też
<EsmD> wniosek kup lepszy ;p
<PushUpek> ale ostatnio ma alzheimera ;p
<airborn> nvram się skończył ;)
<OkropNick> dd-wrt pamieta
<PushUpek> kurde kupiłem linksysa 610n ;P więc póki co nię będę wybulał się zaś ;D
<PushUpek> podpięty dysk usb jest :P
<airborn> kup upsa :D
<PushUpek> więc ma jakieś 1TB jak mu braknie ;P
<PushUpek> hehe ;]
<airborn> 1TB? a tam się zmieści adres mac?:P
<PushUpek> nie wiem, ale porno się mieści ;P
<airborn> porno? to pewnie sobie jakiegoś wiruda wgrałeś :P
<PushUpek> żeby to jednego ;P
<Caemyr> kto kupuje dyski usb?:P
<Caemyr> kupuje sie dobry 2.5"
<Caemyr> plus dobra kieszen
<PushUpek> kupiłem dobry 3,5" i obudowę :P
<Caemyr> w typowych externalach jest gowno
<Caemyr> o
<PushUpek> w sumie mnie wyszło mniej niz 350zł ;P
<Caemyr> PushUpek: ale 2.5 ida same z USB
<Caemyr> z zasilania
<PushUpek> pfff ale ja chciałem szybki dysk ;D
<PushUpek> z zasilaniem zew ;D
<Caemyr> a 3.5 chyba potrzebuja dodatkowego
<Caemyr> no
<Caemyr> jaki hdd wsadziles?
<airborn> albo dodatkowe, albo 2xusb
<PushUpek> Caemyr, http://www.proline.pl/?p=WD+WD20EARS ten ło
<Caemyr> nice
<Caemyr> ale w testach chyba przegrywa z F3
<Caemyr> raczej tak
<Caemyr> bo to seria Green Power
<PushUpek> ale do sieci domowej styka
<PushUpek> większość idzie po wifi ;P
<Caemyr> ano
<PushUpek> jak zmienię instalację elektryczną w domu
<PushUpek> to przykupie ten zestaw co to pozwala lan po gniazdku ;]
<Caemyr> a
<PushUpek> albo położę osobne kable
<Caemyr> ano
<Caemyr> co gigabit to gigabit
<PushUpek> no tak ;] ale zobaczę czy będę podłogi zmieniał, bo jak w żelbecie mają mi kuć na gigabit to ja dziękuję ;]
<airells> nie widzę zalet w lan w kablu od sieci energetycznej
<PushUpek> po energetycznej można gigabita wyssać?
<airells> na mój stan wiedzy nie ma szans
<PushUpek> no właśnie ;)
<airells> wąskie pasmo i straszne zakłócenia
<PushUpek> a jak będę miał ryte ściany i podłogi, to co mi szkodzi położyć kable
<airells> a jeśli codzi pcl itp w sieci typu wan, to kiepska jakość kabli odgrywa główną rolę no i oczywiście fazy
<airells> plc*
<PushUpek> w sumie, to dla lapka nie potrzebuję czegoś tak szybkiego, wystarczy mi draft N ;)
<PushUpek> ale, że PS3 które mi służy za centrum multimedialne przy kinie domowym, to przydało by się na kablu mieć ;)
<airborn> mnie tam g starcza
<airells> ja puscilem w listwach przy panelach, maja specjalny rowek na kabel obeszlo sie bez kucia
<airborn> też są dwa rodzaje, jedne mają rowek za listwą, nowsze platikowe widziałem mają rowk z przodu + zaślepkę
<PushUpek> mam parkiet po poprzednim właścicielu
<airborn> zerwij :)
<PushUpek> podłoga jest tak równa, że po przekątnej pokój na dwóch krańcach ma 10cm różnicy w wysokości!;D
<airborn> oO
<airborn> ale pokój jest 100 na 100m ?:>
<PushUpek> nie ;]
<PushUpek> 7x5 ;]
<h4b0> witajcie.
<airborn> witamy
<h4b0> mam problem
<h4b0> uzywam ubuntu
<h4b0> i siedze aktualnie na gnomie
<h4b0> wolalbym jednak przejsc na windowmaker ale niedziala mi tam internet
<PushUpek> wifi czy lan?
<h4b0> dokladnie mowiac to netia :)
<h4b0> telefoniczny ;]
<PushUpek> taaa ;]
<h4b0> czyli wan o ile nie myle sie terminologi
<airells> modem podlaczasz do usb czy do sieciowki?
<h4b0> ethernetem
<h4b0> na gnomie nie mam zadnego problemu
<h4b0> loguje sie, wyskakuje polaczono i jest okey
<PushUpek> to powinno tak samo wszędzie
<PushUpek> masz kartę eth na auto?
<winter> no nie bo nm-applet jest tylko na gnome
<winter> h4b0: spróbuj dhcpcd eth0
<winter> no i na kde chyba też hmm
<winter> but whatever
<PushUpek> h4b0, plik /etc/network/interfaces
<PushUpek> powinno być:auto eth0
<PushUpek> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<PushUpek> i powinno działać ;)
<winter> no też
<winter> :-D
<PushUpek> zw idę przetestwować ustawienie routera ;P
<NightWish`> zzzzimno
<NightWish`> komu tosta?
 * fi9o 
 * winter jadł tosty 30 minut temu
<NightWish`> a ja chce sobie czym poparzyc rece bo mam lodowate
<NightWish`> a podobno to dziewice maja zimne rece!
<winter> podobno w lasach mieszkają elfu i kradną nocami dzieci z kołysek
<winter> a kołtun na głowie chroni przed chorobami
<NightWish`> nie zauwazyles ironi
<NightWish`> ?
<winter> !
<NightWish`> ?!
<kamil> lepiej podawac $pdo jako argument do konstruktora, czy robic nowe pdo w kazdej klasie?
<PushUpek> hyhy
<PushUpek> telecentrum dialogu i nic więcej nie trzeba po alkoholu ;D
<PushUpek> ale cisza ;)
<ftpd> Nie.
<PushUpek> jak nie jak tak ;D
<ftpd> Gówno!
<ftpd> ;-)
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> shit happens ;)
<winter> life is brutal
<winter> and full of zasackass
<winter> sometimes kopas w dupas
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> nie ma co robić :(
<ftpd> Ja mam co robić.
<winter> a mi cygwin nie chce chodzić na tym serwerze
<PushUpek> south park się skończył, bbt ma przerwę i co ja teraz będę robił
<PushUpek> cygwin? ktoś tego jeszcze używa?
<winter> kupa ludzi
<ftpd> bbt miało cały jeden odcinek przerwy.
<winter> dodam sobie path
<PushUpek> a nie całe 2 odcinki?
<winter> do path katalog z binarkami cygwina
<ftpd> jeden, ten w piątek, jak było dziękczynienia.
<PushUpek> tv.com pisze, że dopiero 12 grudnia nowy odcinek ;)
<winter> bbt?
<PushUpek> mhm
<ftpd> winter: Serial komediowy taki.
<PushUpek> The Big Bang Theory ;)
<winter> acha, jaraliście się tym tutaj już
<winter> C:\Users\winter>gcc
<winter> Access is denied.
<winter> zaraz mnie chuj strzeli
<PushUpek> winter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkELagbcpZ ;)
<winter> może to przez cisa
<winter> PushUpek: Adres URL zawierał nieprawidłowy identyfikator filmu wideo.
<PushUpek> winter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkELagbcpZk
<PushUpek> no tak ;)
<PushUpek> zjadło ostatnią literę ;P
<PushUpek> ooo ale za to Supernatural nowy odcinek ma tej nocy :)
<winter> mało zabawne
<winter> i jeszcze ten śmiech z puszki
<PushUpek> ehhh ;)
<winter> śmieją się jak by coś wzięli a żarty suche
<PushUpek> oceń po 3 odcinkach, które mają po 22 minuty ;]
<winter> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<winter> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<PushUpek> fist
<PushUpek> łeee ;)
<winter> no słabo
<winter> NightWish`: żyjesz dziewico?
<NightWish`> winter: żyje balwanku :)
<NightWish`> sniezynko ;p
<winter> :P
<NightWish`> cos sie stalo? ;)
<winter> nie, tak zaczepiam z nudów
 * PushUpek polazł po piwo
<NightWish`> :))))
<winter> PushUpek: nie za dobrze masz?
<NightWish`> PushUpek: przynies mi tez
<PushUpek> NightWish`, to ty kobietą jesteś, wiec idź po piwo! :P
<PushUpek> winter, nie ;) bo zostało tylko 6 ;)
<NightWish`> PushUpek: chodze tylko dla niewielu po piwo
<PushUpek> iii tam, to powiększ zbiór ;)
<NightWish`> njet
<NightWish`> piwo przynies
<NightWish`> beda cycki ;)
<winter> :-D
<PushUpek> hmmm
<PushUpek> będzie fotka?:P
<NightWish`> to byla pulapka ;p
<NightWish`> chcialam Cie oszukac
<PushUpek> za stary jestem na takie numery ;)
 * winter kicha
<NightWish`> sto lat!
<winter> :-)
<winter> ty
<PushUpek> sto lat z ubuntu ;)
 * winter ogląda durny hamerykański film
<winter> PushUpek: hehe
<winter> zobaczymy co canonikal wywinie w najbliższych latach
<winter> caninical*
<PushUpek> patrząc na unity ;) to będzie epicka klęska na desktopach ;D
<PushUpek> no chyba, że zmienia target na netbooki ;)
<winter> jeśli unity to tylko z osobnym obrazem instalacyjnym
<PushUpek> ale co tam, nowy laptop jeśli to nie będzie jabłko, to na gentoo idę ;D
<winter> żentu jest dod dupy na desktopie
<PushUpek> dlaczego?:>
<winter> miałem przez pół roku
<PushUpek> i?
<winter> PushUpek: ciągle coś nie działa
<PushUpek> ja miałem przez 1,5 roku na starym lapku i wszystko śmigało ;P
<PushUpek> a jego zaletą jest, to że jest ciągłą dystrybucją, tak jak Arch :P
<PushUpek> lol -18 stopni
<PushUpek> grrr
<PushUpek> dobrze, że się na imprezę nie dałem dzisiaj namówić, bo o 4 pewnie z -20 by było ;)
<airells> jesli ubuntu z unity to bedzie ubuntu, to jak bedzie nazywac sie ubuntu z czystym gnome? gnobuntu?
<winter> raczej ubuntu z unity unibuntu
<winter> wątpie żeby tak łatwo z gnome zrezygnowali na rzecz unity
<PushUpek> unabomber już był, to może być i unibuntu ;P
<airells> a mark nie potwierdzil ze unity bedzie domyslnym interfejsem dla 11.04?
<PushUpek> 11.10 chyba ma być domyślnym
<PushUpek> bo coś tam marudzili, że mogą się nie wyrobic
<airells> http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/25/ubuntu-11-04-to-ship-unity/ nie taki stary post, chyba ze od tego czasu cos sie zmienilo, nie jestem na biezaco
<winter> no ale gnome chyba nie zniknie z repo
<PushUpek> ponoć ma go zastąpić unity ;P
<airells> ja przykladowo nie mam ochoty dostawac do gnome jakis unity gratis, chcialbym tylko gnome, a wiec powinna byc taka wersja, a idac zwyczajem canonnical dostanie nowa nazwe
<PushUpek> skoro jest kubuntu, to może być gnobuntu ;P
<winter> jeśli gnome zniknie to przesiąde się na archa
<winter> ew kubuntu
<airells> zniknac nie zniknie, bo unity to przeciez shell dla gnome tak? tylko ze narobi sie balagan
<PushUpek> "Ubuntu 11.04, would use Unity as the default desktop interface because "users want Unity as their primary desktop."
<PushUpek> ;]
 * winter idzie zapalić
<airells> ok moj blad myslalem ze unity bedzie tylko dodatkiem obok gnome
<airells> idac dalej potrzeba nowej nazwy dla ubuntu z gnome
<PushUpek> ale unity to chyba jest shell dla gnome
<PushUpek> szczerze bardzo nie zagłębiałem się w to, co to dokładnie jest... ale tak mi się wydaje
<airells> oby byla wersja bez unity, szkoda robic niepotrzebne zamieszanie moim zdaniem
<winter> mam nadzieje że dist-upgrade nie zrobi mi niespodzianki w postaci podmienienia de
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> do 11.04 chyba Pokrak robił update
<PushUpek> więc trzeba by go spytać, co tam podmienili
<winter> nie no, ja mam 10.10
<winter> myślę o przyszłych upgradeach
<PushUpek> w kwietniu się okaże ;)
<winter> był update do vlc 1.4.1
<winter> a już 1.5 jest
<PushUpek> a teraz szaleją z tymi numerkami
<winter> eee
<winter> 1.1.4.1
<PushUpek> już jest wine 1.3.8
<winter> 1.1.5 jest
<PushUpek> pamiętam kiedyś była zasada, że wszystkie kernele z nieparzystą końcówką były mało stabilnymi releasami, a teraz wszyscy je instalują ;)
<winter> kurde, to naprawdę super player
<PushUpek> ja używam smplayera ;)
<winter> mplayer i nakładki tez dobre
<winter> chociarz smplayer to chyba jest standalone, nie ma w zależnościach mplayera
<PushUpek> zwłaszcza, że korzystam z PS3MediaServer ;) więc mi przydatny jest mplayer ;]
<PushUpek> smplayer już chyba nie jest nakładką typu gui ;) tylko połączonym produktem
<jacekowski> PushUpek: to nie koncowka
<jacekowski> PushUpek: to numer wersji
<jacekowski> PushUpek: 4 i 6 stabilne
<jacekowski> 5 eksperymentalne
<PushUpek> hmmm
<winter> dokładnie
<PushUpek> możliwe ;)
<winter> 2.5.x - eksperymentalne
<winter> 2.6 - stabilne
<winter> 2.7 - następne eksperymentalne
<winter> ale tego to na oczy nie widziałem ,chyba jescze nie ma
<airells>  unity bedzie z gnome, bedzie mozliwosc wyboru przy logowaniu, nie bedzie czystej wersji bez unity, z tego co sie wypytalem
<NightWish`> doneeee
<jacekowski> bo teraz wszystko eksperymentalne idzie do jednej z eksperymentalnych galezi
<PushUpek> piwo się skończyło :(
 * PushUpek polazł do lodówki
 * winter jedzie o suchym pysku
<NightWish`> przynies mi to piwo czlowieku
<NightWish`> samcu
<winter> samiec człowieka
<PushUpek> dobra samico! ;]
<PushUpek> ale pokaż cycki ;D
 * NightWish` pokazuje cycki
<winter> (.)(.)
<winter> :-o
 * PushUpek maca
 * PushUpek rzuca piwo
<winter> look but don't touch!
<NightWish`> podnies i podaj mi je do ręki..
<airborn> touch but don't look:>
<winter> :-D
<PushUpek> przypomina mi to monolog Ala Pacino w Adwokacie Diabła ;P
<airborn> a z kim?:d
<PushUpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGR4SFOimlk :P
<NightWish`> ej
<NightWish`> kolega mi wyslal smsa z mojego numeru do mnie
<PushUpek> lol
<NightWish`> w sensie ze czary mary bo on jest 200 km dalej
<PushUpek> i tak najlepiej się samemu sobie smsy wysyła ;)
<NightWish`> ale on to zrobil zdalnie ;/
<PushUpek> kiedyś były bramki, że można było dowolnego nadawcę wpisać, ale nie wiem czy to działało ;)
<jacekowski> en0x: po co wkleja cenzurujesz?
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-03
<winter> ciekawe czy w 11.04 będzie już xubuntu 4.8
<winter> s/xubuntu/xfce/
<PushUpek> xubuntu to na xfce?
<winter> ta
<winter> mam na laptopie
<PushUpek> piwo jest dobre, ale za szybko się kończy
<winter> staruszku
<PushUpek> bzium
<winter> bzium2
<winter> idę zajarać
<PushUpek> a ja po piwo
<winter> re
<PushUpek> er
<winter> co pijesz?
<PushUpek> Heńka
<winter> haineken?
<PushUpek> mhm
<winter> a ja palę białoruskie viceroye
<PushUpek> blisko granicy mieszkasz?:>
<winter> nie
<NightWish`> miau?
<winter> meow
<PushUpek> hmmm
<PushUpek> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid35214809001?bctid=692352692001 lol
<winter> hyh
<PushUpek> dobra spadam spać ;)
<PushUpek> noc wam ;]
<winter> ubunoc
<winter> nocbuntu
<DaZ> debianoc
<winter> .
<winter> jest ktoś?
<dweller> nom
<dweller> spać mi sie nie opłaca bo na 7 mam zajecia
<winter> dweller: sry za to całe zajście dzisiaj
<winter> wczoraj znaczy się
<dweller> spoczo
<winter> ja wstałem wczoraj o 18stej
<winter> także nie spię w nocy
<dweller> ja wstałem o 14 ;d
<winter> transfer mi zwiększyli, mam jakieś 11 mbit teraz
<winter> w dół
<dweller> eh
<dweller> denerwuje mnie znak wodny nadawany przez nvidię przy nieutoryzowanym optimusie ;s
<dweller> nieautoryzowanym*
<winter> tzn masz znak wodny na obrazie?
<dweller> zaraz pokażę
<winter> oka
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/fJf/
<dweller> coś takiego
<winter> i gdzie ten znak wodny
<dweller> "optimus demonstration"
<dweller> kulki zasłoniły
<winter> a widzę
<dweller> w takim oenglowym demie to nie przeszkadza, ale jak już gram w coś grubszego to trochę drażni
<dweller> openglowym*
<winter> no tak ale dlaczemu go masz
<winter> dweller: http://imgur.com/Iiui5
<dweller> bo nvidia jest karta zewnętrzną, przez expresscard
<winter> looknij na mojego screena
<dweller> nom, i?
<winter> 17 mbit z neta
<winter> niewiele z tegho lokalnie
<dweller> ja mam 20mbit
<dweller> ale w zasadzie poza niektórymi dobrymi seedami tylko steam to wykorzystuje
<winter> no jaj jak podpisywałem umowę tro płaciłem ze 6/8DL i 0,5 up
<winter> dweller: pokaż screena taskmgra z zakładką performance
<winter> a ja pójdę zajarać
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/fJg/
<winter> siódemka też ma mmc?
<dweller> ma
<winter> ale pewnie trochę inne niż server
<winter> brb
<winter> re
<winter> dweller: pracujesz na administratorze :-
<winter> :-P
<winter> a i magic iso jest lepszy od deamon tools
<dweller> wintendo jest tylko do grania
<winter> ja mam taki kaprys a serwer jest właściwie za darmo
<winter> do użytku testowego
<winter> i tak 90% luserów by sobie z nim nie poradziłą
<dweller> mi windows wystarcza do grania i ew. raz na dwa miesiące jakieś sprawozdanie z badań zrobić
<winter> a wco grasz
<winter> :-D
<dweller> mass effecta i civ5 generalnie ;s
<dweller> i minecrafta
<winter> ja gram tylko w q3a
<winter> ale też dawno nie grałem
<dweller> ehh
<dweller> za godzine zajecia mi sie zaczynaja :<
<winter> może wyjdź wcześniej w tą pogodę
<dweller> nah
<dweller> w gdansku tramwaje dobrze działąja
<dweller> z resztą, dojscie zajmuje mi góra 40 minut
<winter> ehe
<bez_nicku> odpowie mi ktos na pytanie czy zeby sciagnac pliki z svn+ssh potrzebny jest server ssh ? :>
<bez_nicku> u kogos kto sciaga?
<bez_nicku> bo na serwerze jest
<jacekowski> nie trzeba
<jacekowski> tylko klient potrzebny
<bez_nicku> jacekowski: dzieki
<fbu> WITAm
<fbu> ale mega syberyja
<lotharek> cześć
<fbu> lotharek: witam :)
<lotharek> Wam też w piątek nic się nie chce?
<lotharek> a jeśli są już to tabele danych statystycznych, które trzeba opracować, to już w ogóle :P
<refurbished> chce mi sie .. do domu
<teso> re
<teso> robil ktos alsa equalizer dla alsy?
<fi9o> Robil w sensie?
<shpaq> mornin'
<teso> fi9o:
<teso> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?p=789778#post789778
<teso> cos takiego
<teso> bo u mnie nie dziala
<teso> dobra testuje bbl
<ftpd> A co konkretnie 'nie działa'?
<ftpd> Nie kompiluje się, nie uruchamia, nie pokazują się paski, zmiana pasków nie wpływa na dźwięk?
<ftpd> Mon, konkrety.
<garnus> korzysta ktos z archa?
<Mat_Matan> garnus: kaały ci się chyba pomyliły
<Mat_Matan>  /j #arch-pl
<garnus> w sumie to nie
<garnus> glupio byloby zapytac na arch-pl czy ktos z archa korzystac:D
<yoshi314> garnus: ja korzystam
<yoshi314> <_<
<yoshi314> >_>
<garnus> mozesz mi wyslac conig kernela?
<yoshi314> a nie ma go w /boot ?
<garnus> nie mam archa
<yoshi314> ok, zaraz gdzies cisne
<garnus> :)
<yoshi314> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3873935/config.arch.gz
<Mat_Matan> garnus: wcale twoje pytanie nie pasowało by na #arch-pl -.-
<garnus> dzieki
<garnus> a tam na archu nie ma milych ludzi
<garnus> tylko szczekacze
<yoshi314> ja tam nie wiem
<yoshi314> na #archlinux mam bana z trudnych do ustalenia przyczy
<yoshi314> n
<yoshi314> ktory trwa juz pare miesiecy
<garnus> yoshi314: a nie masz dla x64/
<garnus> ?
<yoshi314> zaraz znajde
<garnus> dzieki jeszcze raz
<yoshi314> http://repos.archlinux.org/wsvn/packages/kernel26/trunk/
<darkpe_> jest tu kto?
<ftpd> Nie.
<yoshi314> jest
<darkpe_>  jak skompilowac program w gcc z gtk
<darkpe_>  jak skompilowac program w gcc z gtk
<yoshi314> pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0  ; pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0 powinno ci wygenerowac dodatkowe parametry dla kompilatora i linkera
<PushUpek> ale fajne korki na drogach :D
<julek> czesc
<yoshi314> s'up
<julek> pada
<julek> snieg
<julek> i az mi dziwactwa do glowy zaczely przychodzic
<julek> tam sobie pomyslalem, ze napilbym sie grzanego wina
<julek> polazlem do sklepu, na szczescie sie opamietalem i kupilem 4 piwa:)
<yoshi314> ja zakupuje prezenty dziewczynie na swieta i na razie mam zastoj z pomyslami
<yoshi314> http://nakamurashop.pl/models/kyoko/kyoko2.jpg licze na to ze razem z bluza przysla tez laske w pudelku =]
<julek> hehe... ostatecznie z bluzy mozna zrezygnowac, moze bedzie taniej;)
<yoshi314> na krotsza mete
<julek> :)
<yoshi314> do tego dokupilem jej rozowy futeral na psp+sluchawki+pilot, kolczyki i mysle co jeszcze
<julek> za dobrze ma;)
<yoshi314> na urodziny mi nic nie kupila, bo nie wiedziala co to powiedziala zebym cos za 200zl sobie wybral
<yoshi314> wiec po swietach bede mogl sobie wybrac cos za 400
<yoshi314> wiec troche jednostronnie to wyglada na razie
<julek> ech...
<refurbished> chyba jednak ekstrapolacja nie zadziala
<julek> wtf?
<yoshi314> w tym przypadku nie
<Kwpolska> <3 flash
<Nerihsa> Kwpolska: good. nic tylko mu wypinac tylek
<EsmD> mi sie znaczek <3 zawsze kojarzy z meskimi genitaliami, odwroccie glowe w lewo...
<Nerihsa> EsmD: glodnemu chleb na mysli
<EsmD> Nerihsa: glodny glodnemu wypomni
<yoshi314> komus brakuje meskich genitaliow?
 * qermit 
<qermit> EsmD: a co powiesz o tym =3--
<EsmD> ma dredy na jajach?
<PushUpek> 3=o
<PushUpek> ;]
<mati75> yoshi314: cynaderki??
<EsmD> yoshi314: pewnie kobietom... gdzieniegdzie
<fi9o> yoshi314: Tutaj to Cie jeszcze nie widzialem <:
<Quintasan> \o
<yoshi314> jestem wszedobylski
 * fi9o patrzy za biurko i nie widzi yoshi314 
<Quintasan> Tyż go tu nie ma..
<Quintasan> <3 debian, prosta i szybka konfiguracja RAID'a i LVM'a na trzech dyskach
 * Kwpolska naprawil sda5. uff.
<Kwpolska> tak btw to dlaczego nikt jeszcze nie wynalazl -q dla fsck?
<qermit> Kwpolska: q czyli?
<Kwpolska> qermit: quiet
<qermit> 2>/dev/null
<en0x> hmm
<en0x> ubuntu widzi mi tylko 3gb ramu ponad a mam 4gb wtf 10.04
<en0x> eh
<en0x> ide pae zainstaluje
<qermit> eee pa
<Quintasan> HURRRR
<Quintasan> Po instalacji Debiana -> grub_xputs not found, Debian magic
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: get innedistro [solvd]
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: Debian Testing w kóncu
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: to nie inne distro
<Kwpolska> HOLY HELL
<Kwpolska> irategamer to idiota
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: dzięki kapitanie oczywisty, jakby to było w stable to bym poszedł i im burdel na kanale zrobił
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: jest chyba juz zamrozony testing
<ftpd> 16:24:02 |        en0x   | ubuntu widzi mi tylko 3gb ramu ponad a mam 4gb wtf 10.04
<ftpd> Może masz 32bit?
<fi9o> ftpd: kernel-pae niezaleznie od architektury powinien to rozwiazac.
<ftpd> 16:25:24 |        en0x   | ide pae zainstaluje
<ftpd> ;-)
<fi9o> :)
<en0x> ftpd: problem? :P
<BlessJah> potrzebuje sampla listy kontaktow eksportowanej ze starego gg
<Mat_Matan> wyrwiszmat: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12422314/1.png
<Mat_Matan> wyrwiszmat: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12422314/2.png
<Mat_Matan> wyrwiszmat: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12422314/3.png
<BlessJah> Mat_Matan: hm... jwm?
<BlessJah> nie, to nie jwm
<Mat_Matan> BlessJah: GNOME
<BlessJah> gnome???
<Mat_Matan> yup
<Mat_Matan> niezły hardkor że zrobił
<foreste> airborn:  jestes ?
<foreste> pamietarz usera sweet-dzola portal udp ?
<ntat> pamiętsz
<ntat> sz
<ntat> :)
<mati75> foreste: bana ma
<airborn> foreste, jestem
<airborn> coś tam kojarzę
<foreste> nie dala rady i przesla na pclab ;d
<mati75> foreste: serio?
<foreste> a tam odrazu ja spalili na stosie :P
<mati75> dawaj linka
<mati75> a takie pytanie
<mati75> ma ktoś ubuntu 11.04?
<foreste> http://pclab.pl/kom57863--100.html#c436642
<foreste> zostala status trolla ;d
<mati75> Skąd: Żywiec
<mati75>  Wuwu Ikona
<mati75> Wczoraj, 19:02
<mati75> Dżola? Tylko tutaj, niestety nie znajdziesz newsów o linuksie.
<mati75> Witamy z otwartymi ramionami na PcLab.pl ^^ .
<airborn> nie będę za nią płakał
 * mati75 też
<foreste> ale wroci ona :P
<foreste> btv scooby wroci do nas
<mati75> choć mi się jedna rzecz nie zgadza
<foreste> sweet to male piwo ;d
<airborn> swoją drogą
<airborn> jest #dobreprogramy.pl
<mati75> o
<airborn> narazie pustawe, ale może się rozkręci
<foreste> cyrix133 to jest mega trool xD=
 * mati75 join
<foreste> mati75:  poczytaj kometarze cyrix133
<foreste> to padniesz
<mati75> foreste: instaluje ubuntu
<jan_> witam jak wyglada sytuacja z nvidia-96 pod U.10.10
 * mati75 nie wie
<foreste> wujek mnie przegabaca na win 7 xD
<foreste> a ja niechcr ;x
<foreste> e
<foreste> .nawet kase chce dac na win7 xD
<kavillock> bierz
<foreste> wezme za rok :P
<kavillock> a za kase zawsze można się napić ;)
<foreste> bo wtedy planuje kupic jakis pc
<foreste> z intel duocore
<foreste> ciekawe czy kupie za 600zl ;d
<kavillock> a pytanko mam bo różne wersje chodzą, unity które cannonical chce dać w nowym ubuntu to jest osobne środowisko czy dodatek do gnome
<foreste> uzywany z gf9xx i 4gb ram ;d
<foreste> to wtedy se kupie win 7 by popykac ;P
<foreste> zeby nie gry to wogule windowsa bym nie wwgrywal :P
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Ip/Go-Go-Pierwsze-Pietro,21798.html
<foreste> to mnie rozbawilo xD
<foreste> szczegolnie notka ryana
<foreste> O autorze:
<foreste> Autor jest patentowym, internetowym trollem. Nie zbliżać się do klatki, bo ugryzie!
<foreste> xD
<foreste> fajne kwiatki :D
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vNmV5MA
<foreste> o yampresem pirzesz
<foreste> zalman wymiata xD
<foreste> w dziedzinie past do cpu
<foreste> mati75:  ile tempsemprony 2800+ maja temp srednim obciazeniu ?
<mati75> ze 35 st
<Mat_Matan> mati75: na unity pracujesz?
<Mat_Matan> netbooka masz?
<mati75> Mat_Matan: testuje
<mati75> nie
<foreste> na boxowym colerze ? ?
<mati75> notebooka
<mati75> foreste: tak
<mati75> góra 45 st
<PushUpek> mati75, i jak to unity?
<foreste> ja mam 45c
<mati75> PushUpek: trochę muli
<foreste> to na pascie zm-stg1
<PushUpek> różni czymś się od gnoma prócz tego, że dolny pasek jest z lewej?:>
<mati75> takie śmieszne menu ma
<mati75> i menu okien jak w osx
<winter> ,
<PushUpek> .
<crusty> ·
<PushUpek> `
<Mat_Matan> ·_.
<Mat_Matan> oko mi upadło
<Czolgista> ...
<Czolgista> Mat_Matan: trzeprzęłeś się gdzieś?
<Mat_Matan> ·_· much better
<Deadish_> Witam moze mi ktos pomoc z routerem?
<Deadish_> Szukalem szukalem ale znalezc nie moge ;/
<Deadish_> Zna sie ktos na tym?
<airells> proponuje opisac problem
<Deadish_> No wiec
<Deadish_> Mam router i siec lan
<Deadish_> Z siostra
<Deadish_> I chcialem ustawic jej limit predkosci na 60 kb/s
<airells> proponuje nie uzywaci tyle enterow i opisywac scislej
<Deadish_> I nie wiem jak to zrobic
<Deadish_> Jak ustawic limit dla danego komputera na routerze?
<airells> a) to router zwykly male pudeleczko?
<PushUpek> 60kb/s bandyta ;)
<Deadish_> No zwykly router
<Deadish_> Tp-link
<Deadish_> ;p
<airells> przy 60kb/s bedzie miala problemy z youtube w hd biedna siostrzyczka
<Deadish_> airells: jedyne co robi to te zasrane nk
<airells> to po co ograniczac transfer?;]
<Deadish_> pomozesz czy nie?
<Deadish_> Wiedzialem ze trafie na jakiegos snoba co i tak nic nie wie x.x Jak zwykle.
<airells> zakladam ze system windows posiada, wiec sproboj programy typu netlimiter, z tego co mi wiadomo tp-link nie ma takich opcji, moglbys podac numer routeru
<Deadish_> Nie mam juz pudelka dawno
<Deadish_> Ale jak to mozliwe ze nie ma tak potrzebnej funkcji
<Deadish_> Jak rozdzielenie predkosci lacza
<Deadish_> :|
<airells> moment wyzywasz mnie od snobow a nie umiesz znalezc modelu routera bez pudelka?
<airells> pomysl jak mozesz znalezc jego model, a potem innych denerwuj, nie jestem jasnowidzem
<Deadish_> Nie ma mnie teraz w domu nawet.
<PushUpek> w QoS chyba można było piorytet ustawić
<PushUpek> że nie będzie sztywno, tylko w czasie połączenie obu urządzeń przydzielał limit, a jak jest jedno, to ma całe pasmo
<PushUpek> ale nie robiłem tego, więc ci nie powiem jak ;) no i musisz mieć taką opcję w routerze
<Deadish_> Tylko czy mozna ustawic dany limiy a nie pol na pol chyba..
<PushUpek> można
<Deadish_> No to jest problem
<PushUpek> poza tym Windows chyba też ma możliwość ustawienia QoS jak dobrze pamiętam
<Deadish_> Bo szukalem juz jak odpalic qos
<Deadish_> I zeby to zrobic
<Deadish_> Musze zmienic bridge mode w routerze
<Deadish_> Na cos innego
<Deadish_> A wtedy mi neta wyjebuje ;/
<PushUpek> hmm
<airells> najlatwiej bedzie dac netlimitera na kompie siostry
<airells> z Qos to wedlug mnie troszke inna bajka
<swistak35> bry
<winter> bry
<swistak35> planuję zakup dysku zewnętrznego 3.5; cena najlepiej do 350zł
<swistak35> http://allegro.pl/wyprzedaz-1-5tb-western-digital-7200-64-i1344631425.html
<swistak35> takie fajne coś znalazłem, ale ta wyprzedaż mnie niepokoi, bo wyprzedaży bez powodu nie ma ; F
<swistak35> Ktoś wie coś o tych dyskach WD Elements, sporo ich na allegro po podobnej cenie
<Czolgista> swistak35: w "stonce" jest segate 1 TB za 240 zł
<swistak35> ops, nie nadmieniłem, zależy mi na 1.5TB
<swistak35> całkiem fajny dysk, ale mówię - sporo ich na allegro, po naprawdę niskiej cenie, przyszedłem się spytać czy ktoś wie może coś o tych dyskach, może jakąś wadę fabryczną mają, albo coś
<dweller> spać! :<
<winter> :->
<winter> znowu wstałem po 18stej
<Quintasan> dajcie mi czegoś mocnego
<Quintasan> najlepiej wstrząs młotkiem
<dweller> winter: ja jeszcze nie spałem
<winter>  /kick Quintasan
<dweller> o drugiej będzie 36 godzin ;>
<winter> no to ostro
<winter> masz jutro zajęcia?
<winter> a nie, sobota
<dweller> nom
<winter> to luz
 * swistak35 slaps Quintasan 
<adam___> witam Panowie / Panie jeśli są :)
<adam___> mam problem ;/
<en0x> to masz problem :S
<adam___> fakt ... na xp czyta mi normlanie płyty
<adam___> na ubuntu
<adam___> niestety nie wykrywa
<adam___> próbowałem ręcznie
<adam___> ale : mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<winter> no to zamontowało
<adam___> w /media pustki
<winter> gdzieś zamontowało
<winter> wpisz samo mount
<en0x> no wlasnie wpisz samo mount ;d
<winter> ;->
<winter> ja idę zapalić
<winter> brb0r
<adam___> no dobra mam w folderze w którym zamontowałem te pliki, a gdzie montować żeby było widoczne w device notiferze ??
<Wizard> cześć lamery
<Wizard> julek: ping
<en0x> Wizard: czesc amator
<Wizard> enio: o/
<en0x> \o
<en0x> ide po kawe brb
<Wizard> kawę? o tej godzinie?
<winter> winter: u niego jest wcześniej
<winter> a poza tym każda pora jest dobra na kawę ;-)
<Wizard> ty do siebie gadasz? :P
<Wizard> btw, winter, skąs mam wiedzieć która jest u niego?
<Wizard> wiem która jest u mnie, jak u niego jest inna, to on się powinien dostosować
<Wizard> :P
<winter> Wizard: tabfail :-P
<en0x> ;]
<Wizard> winter: nie mów, że ty to Kwpolska z innym nickiem
<winter> nie
<en0x> nie
<swistak35> rofl
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> bo przez kilka lat na ircu tylko dwóch ludzi /ignoruję
<Wizard> obu stąd z resztą
<swistak35> kogo jeszcze? : P
<en0x> jacekowskiego
<en0x> ;D
<Wizard> strzelaj
<Wizard> o
<swistak35> hah ^_^
<Wizard> trafił
<en0x> [;
<Quintasan> ciekawe czemu $_$
<Quintasan> ^_^*
<Wizard> tego chyba tłumaczyć nie trzeba
 * winter ogląda film o lesbach
<EsmD> fajne kobiety tam sa?
<winter> a nawet
<winter> tylko dwie jak narazie
<ftpd> Który?
<winter> "room in rome"
<en0x> slabizna
<winter> en0x: widziałeś?
<ftpd> Ja z lesbo-filmów widziałem tylko Fucking Amal.
<winter> a jakieś gejowe?
<winter> ja mam dwa gejowe
<winter> bent i another gay movie
<winter> bent jest wart polecenia
<winter> z/w
<winter> re
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> jak mieszkałem w akademiku, to jeden mój współlokator oglądał to another gay mówi
<Wizard> a ja potem przez 2 miechy ze strachu spałem dupą w stronę ściany
<Wizard> :|
<winter> :-D
<julek> winter: pong
<julek> Wizard: pong
<julek> Wizard: pijemy?
<Czolgista> julek: pong
<julek> Czolgista: pijesz?:P
<julek> Czolgista: to ty jestes szatanem?
<Czolgista> julek: tak
<Wizard> julek: no nie wiem
<Wizard> jutro mam zajęcia i właśnie próbuję ustalić jakie
<julek> :)
<Wizard> znaczy gdzie i o której
<Wizard> a strona elektrycznego podpowaiada mi error 500
<julek> w cache google szukaj:)
<Wizard> jak tam się logować trzeba
<julek> :/
<Wizard> chciałem kod przedmioty znaleźć
<Wizard> bo w planie są takie 2 przedmioty o takiej nazwie
<Wizard> a ja powtarzam go i nie wiem który jest który
<Wizard> na oba nie pójdę
<julek> :)
<julek> ja tez jeden powtarzam...
<julek> tzn. bede powtarzal w letnim semestrze
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> dobra, w planie i tak nie zaznaczyli który to
<ntat> Co studiujecie?
<Wizard> ja podobno informatykę, od 2 lat zaocznie
<Wizard> albo i dłużej
<Wizard> nie wiem kiedy się przeniosłem
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> julek: pijemy?
<ntat> No to weekendy to dla Was czas "nauki";]
<Wizard> a ić
<Wizard> powinienem już dawno się obronić
<ftpd> Studenciaki :(
<adam___> qiut
<Wizard> ftpd: e tam, od ponad 3 lat pracuję
<ntat> Jaki to laptop/netbook jest teraz w promocji w MediaMarkt?
<ntat> Za 999 PLN
<PushUpek_> kocham dialog
<ntat> Reklama w TV była, ale nie zdążyłem się przyjrzeć
<Wizard> ntat: na stronie se sprawdź
<ntat> se sprawdziłem ale nie widzę;-)
<Wizard> na pewno великий flash cię poinformuje o tym
<Wizard> хуй, жаль
<ntat> chuj, żal?
<ntat> ;]
<winter> nom
<Wizard> co do chuja pewien nie jestem, ale żal' to znaczy szkoda
<winter> kurde, większość filmu te aktorki są rozebrane
<winter> do naga
<Wizard> to wspaniale
<PushUpek> jaki film?:>
<Wizard> a ja mam zagwozdkę
<winter> PushUpek: room in rome
<PushUpek> mhm
<ntat> jakiś przyrodniczy raczej....
<winter> ale nudzi mi się na nim
<Wizard> jak podłączyć piec basowy (60W) do kompa, żeby nic nie popalić
<Wizard> myślałem nad kabelkiem z sumatorem na rezystorach, ale pewnie będzie pierdzieć, czy coś
<Wizard> poza tym boję się o kartę w lapku, bo piec to na bank wytrzyma
<julek> Wizard: ty to masz refleks...;)
<Wizard> 60W to można już szyby tłuc :)
<Wizard> julek: no co :/
<julek> no jak pytalem... to odpowiedziales pol godziny pozniej;)
<winter> burp
<winter> NightWish`:
<winter> ping
 * PushUpek ziewa
<winter> :->
<Czolgista> `gentoonoc
<winter> debianoc
<julek> gejtoonoc
 * winter je parówki
<NightWish`> winter: pong
<NightWish`> :)
<winter> NightWish`: czo tam
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-04
 * PushUpek w co by tu pograć
<PushUpek> shit, nie miało być /me
<winter> a co masz
<PushUpek> póki co siedzę przed konsolą i zastanawiam się czy killzone 2 czy uncharted 2 ;)
<PushUpek> a tak w ogóle, to nie mam netu :/
<winter> nie znam ani jednej
<winter> nie podłączyłeś plejacza?
<PushUpek> podłączyłem, tylko tępa dzida z dialogu źle wpisała wczoraj mojego maca i heh.... kolejne 24/h muszę czekać na aktualizację ;/
<winter> hehe
<winter> http://i.min.us/icQb96.jpg
<julek> czarnuch
<winter> nie da się ukryć
<julek> :)
<winter> noblista :-D
<julek> jak dostal, to powiedzial, ze wolalby z fizyki, ale ten tez jest ok
<winter> :-D
<PushUpek> teraz pokojową pewnie dostanie ten od wikileaks ;]
<julek> a w ogole to mi powinni dac, bo ja w odroznieniu od niego nie prowadze kilku wojen;)
<winter> jak narazie dostał nakaz aresztowania :-D
<julek> i nie wywolalem kryzysu
<winter> PushUpek: jest tam też na zdjęciu
<julek> a najlepszy byl komentarz mojebo brata jak obame wybrali
<julek> "czarnuch prezydentem? jego dziad pewnie pracowal na plantacji"
<winter> rasistowski żarcik:
<PushUpek> Sikorski powiedział "Obama ma polskie korzenie, pewnie jego dziadek wpier****ił polskiego misjonarza"
<winter> czym się różnią żydzi od murzynów?
<julek> to nie byl wlasciwie zarcik;)
<julek> winter: nie jestem rasista;)
<winter> murzyni jeżdża na kolonie a żydzi do obozów
<PushUpek> żydzi nie są czarni?:>
<julek> bialych amerykanow tez nie lubie:)
<winter> julek: ale dobrey rasistowski żarcik nie jest zły
<julek> no nie jest;)
<winter> PushUpek: no bez przesady :-D
<PushUpek> winter, no co?:>
<winter> julek: aa tak btw obama jest pół czarny, ćwierć biały i w ćwierci indianinem
<julek> winter: no widac, ze taki dziwny
<PushUpek> szkoda, że nie rumunem
<winter> :-D
<PushUpek> kurde odwykłem od pada ;]
<julek> pad to zuo
<winter> kiedyś miałem dreamcasta
<winter> ten to miał pada
<winter> i modem 56k ^^
<julek> ja mialem pegasusa
<julek> mial nawet 2 pady
<winter> pegasus to zuo
<winter> nes
<NightWish`> winter: skonczylam pracowac...
<NightWish`> masakra
<winter> a co robiłaś
<NightWish`> demoty jak zwykle
<NightWish`> PushUpek: samcu!
<julek> NightWish`: poka
<NightWish`> ale ze co?
<julek> no demoty poka
<NightWish`> www.demotywatory.pl
<julek> pfff
<NightWish`> ;d
<PushUpek> NightWish`, samico ;)
<winter> http://demotywatory.pl/2355492/Jedna-naklejka
<winter> burp
 * NightWish` ziewa tragikomicznie
<winter> jeszcze nie w krainie snów?
 * PushUpek ścierpł na podłodze
<NightWish`> zawijam juz
<NightWish`> zrobilam co mialam zrobic
<NightWish`> a jutro znowu do pracy
<PushUpek> kobieta pracująca ;)
<NightWish`> :)
<NightWish`> 2 peace tylko )
<PushUpek> też bym popracował, ale na necie z komórki nie da rady :P
<NightWish`> ;]
<NightWish`> ja pracuje na ksie i w necie :)
<PushUpek> ja w domu na kanapie ;]
<NightWish`> ide spaaaac
<PushUpek> mokrych snów ;)
 * winter idzie zapalić
<NightWish`> wzajemni :}
<jacekowski> ja mam 2-3Mbit z komorki
<jacekowski> z opoznieniami ponizej 100ms
<ftpd> hells.kitchen.us.813.ws.pdtv-lol.avi
<ftpd> mrr
<winter> burp
<winter> DaZ:
<DaZ> winter:
<winter> :-D
<winter> co tam
<winter> nie śpisz też
<DaZ> nic.
<winter> spałeś coś w ogóle?
<DaZ> czy ty musisz szukać przyjaciół w internecie?
<winter> nie
<winter> a dlaczego pytasz? :-D
<winter> mam przyjaciół IRL, tyle że część się porozjeżdżała po świecie
<winter> a dlaczego pytasz?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Czolgista> abry Mat_Matan który kradnie neta w nocy
<Quintasan> \o
<winter> hrhrhr
<Mat_Matan> Czolgista: chciałbym, ale nie mam od kogo :/
<Czolgista> Mat_Matan: a pomarańczowi w nocy dają bez limitu :O
<Mat_Matan> Czolgista: no chyba nie ja
<Mat_Matan> nawet nie wiem czy to mnie obowiązuje, bo umowę podpisałem gdzieś na maja/kwietnia
<Mat_Matan> a promocja jest z czerwca :/
 * Mat_Matan ubolewa że ma PieCa a nie lapka i nie może kraść wifi gdy jest w mieście
<TheNumb> Re.
<TheNumb> Bawił się ktoś OpenSuse 11.4 Beta 4?
<Kwpolska> Wizard: winter != ja
<h4b> witam wszystkich ;)
<h4b> mam pytanie, jak stworzyc wiecej ikon zadokowanych w wm
<h4b> chodzi mi o te co sa domyslnie po prawej stronie.
<Kwpolska> h4b: wm=windowmaker?
<h4b> tak
<h4b> bo chcialbym sobie dorobic te ikony np do skype
<Kwpolska> h4b: dlaczego akurat wmaker? dlaczego nie cos bardziej ludzkiego?
<h4b> wmaker ma male wymagania
<h4b> dostalem komputery w szkole takie stare
<h4b> chcialbym sobie zrobic z nich jeden serwer i 2 klienty
<Kwpolska> h4b: fluxbox
<Kwpolska> h4b: lxde
<Kwpolska> moze nawet xfce pociagnie
<h4b> wmaker > all jesli chodzi o wymagania ;)
<Kwpolska> h4b: wmaker < all jesli chodzi o normalnosc
<Kwpolska> h4b: e17, tez lekkie
<h4b> moze masz racje ;d
<h4b> ale mi trzeba cos na prawde lekkiego
<Kwpolska> h4b: cli
<Kwpolska> to jest naprawde lekkie
<julek> h4b: wmaker niby lzejszy od wszystkiego?
<julek> heh...
<julek> podejrzewam, ze nie ma wielkiej roznicy miedzy wm a fluksem
<julek> icewm jeszcze jest
<fi9o> Openbox. I koniec.
<h4b> anyway zostane przy wm ;)
<h4b> zreszta roznicy moze nie widac na lepszych kompach
<h4b> ale jak mi ostatnio komp odmowil instalacji ff to sie troche przerazilem
<Czolgista> h4b: e17 próbowałeś?
<Czolgista> awesome
<h4b> nie.
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: to sprobuj
<Kwpolska> h4b: ^
<Kwpolska> h4b: najlepszy to jest CLI
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: odezwał się ten, co ma cli ^^
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ostatnio czesto siedze w terminalu. nie moge korzystac z cli bo jest spieprzone w archu cos w iksach, co blokuje dostep do CLI po starcie iksów - out of range
<fi9o> Kwpolska: Wiec tmux Ci umili prace w terminalu.
<Kwpolska> fi9o: e.
<Kwpolska> fi9o: robie w iksach, mam zegarek, wiem kim jestem i na dodatek nie dziala tytul z ssh
<fi9o> muihihihi ;d
<fi9o> Takich cyrkow to nawet ja w PLD nie mialem :D
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: To co, Arch dostał minusa? :P
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nie. nie potrzebuje tty tak bardzo
<xaoxaoxao_> witam
<xaoxaoxao_> wspmożecie podzielić dysk 500gb pod ubuntu? nie wiem ile dać na / i na /home
<Mhrok> xaoxaoxao_: a ile potrzebujesz?
<Mhrok> ja mam 500MB /boot w ext2, 15-25GB / i /home
<xaoxaoxao_> no nie wiem jak się da podzielić, powiedzmy że do podziału jest max 100gb, resztę chcę dać na dane
<Mhrok> xaoxaoxao_: ale dane gdzie? w /home czy gdzieś indziej?
<xaoxaoxao_> dane w osobnej partycji
<xaoxaoxao_> w home tylko programy i do nich bajer będę trzymał
<xaoxaoxao_> dane tylko na partycji danowej
<xaoxaoxao_> i jaki system plików lepiej dawać, ext3 czy ext4
<Mhrok>  /boot 500MB / 20GB a /home 40GB (tak na zapas mocno)
<Mhrok> xaoxaoxao_: ext3 jest dobry i sprawdzony
<xaoxaoxao_> ok, wielkie dzięki
<xaoxaoxao_> Mhrok, ++
<Mhrok> o, nowe drivery ATI
<Mhrok> zobaczymy, czy w końcu zobaczę środowisko graficzne ;D
<scx> Dzien Dobry
<scx> Mam problem z OpenOffice
<scx> Chcialbym, aby spis tresci zawieral linki do rozdzialow
<scx> Stworzylem automatyczny spis tresci (Table of Contents)
<scx> dodalem "LS" i "LE" do wpisow
<scx> ale po eksporcie do PDFa nie dziala
<scx> dodam, ze odnosniki do rozdzialow (Cross-Reference) dzialaja bez zarzutu
<Giemini> cześć, mam taką sprawę, troszkę, a właściwie bardzo niezwiązaną może z tym miejscem ale jednak spróbuję. Cpufrequtils pozwala na adjust zegara cpu do potrzeb. Czy do działania tego czegoś potrzebny jest szczególny procesor??
<Giemini> procki intela mają takie coś jak speestep, ale tylko niektóre
<Giemini> czy te które nie mają będą mogły być komtrolowane przezcpufrequtils
<Giemini> ktoś wie coś na ten temat?
<ftpd> Potrzebny jest szczególny procesor.
<keNzi> Nagrywał już ktoś stąd gry na Xboxa może?
<NightWish`> bry
<Czolgista> o hai NightWish`
<pechowiec> o/
<pechowiec> pomoze mi ktos z kamerka? nie smiga i nie wiem czemu...
<Kwpolska> http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/om3eyaps/recaptcha.png HOLY HELL
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: a drivery masz?
<pechowiec> odpalam cheese to wywala mi segfault ;/
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: coz... mysle za mam
<Kwpolska> sprobuj innego softu
<pechowiec> mplayer nie wyswietla obrazu tez
<pechowiec> dziwne... podpiołem bezpośrednio to jest obraz ale strasznie wolno idzie...
<pechowiec> zrebootuje...
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: mam obraz z kamerki ale opóźnienie jest około 1,5s
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: wylacz flasha
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: jak?
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: wylacz przegladarke
<TheNumb> Meh, ślamazarne to opensuse.
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: nie pomaga
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: poszukaj pomocy w googlach
<h4b> chcialbym sobie zrobic z nich jeden serwer i 2 klienty
<h4b> quit
<h4b> exit
<Quintasan> Co. Jest. Do. Cholery. Z. Tym. Pieprzonym. Internetem!?
<Quintasan> Może mi ktoś powiedzieć jakim cudem dwa kable połączone prowizorycznie (styki tych samych kolorów splecione po prostu) działały lepiej niż kabel zakuty w gniazdo i drugi zakuty normalnie?
<Quintasan> Zakuwać kable umiem i jestem pewnien że to dobrze zrobiłem.
<airells> przyklad: wplyw przebiegajacego kabla od pradu obok
<Quintasan> Nie ma żadnych kabli obok, a przynajmiej takich przez które biegnie prąd
<Quintasan> Co dziwniejsze na torrencie wyciągam pełną prędkość a np. ze stron http nie
<Quintasan> Próbowałem z różnych serwerów, np. repozytoria debiana wysyłają mi z prędkością 12kb/s :/
<TheNumb> Quintasan: masz przejebane.
<Quintasan> TheNumb: to akuart żaden sensowny powód, tak przy okazji - TOPIC
<TheNumb> Quintasan: za długi, nie wyświetla mi się cały.
<Quintasan> TheNumb: /topic
<TheNumb> "przejebane" to nie aż takie straszne przekleństwo ;]
<jacekowski> Quintasan: banuj
<TheNumb> jacekowski: coś jeszcze?
<airells> a to ciekawa sytuacja z kablem,a wy na słownictwie się skupiacie
<TheNumb> jacekowski: może frytki do tego?
<TheNumb> Podżegaczu.
<Quintasan> jacekowski: od razu ban? preferuje ostrzeganie na początek
<Quintasan> TheNumb: To chociaż język polski uszanuj.
<jacekowski> to kopa daj
<jacekowski> jak miodek tu byl to byl kop od razu bez ostrzezenia
<Quintasan> R.I.P miodek
<Quintasan> airells: zaiste ciekawa, i denerwuje mnie to dodatkowo bo wiem że to problem kabla bo po Wi-Fi normalnie śmiga
<airells> ten i ten nie krosowany?
<Quintasan> airells: są krosowane, jak dobrze zrozumiałem to kable krosowane stosuje się do łączenia np. routera ze switchem, ta?
<amkrankruleuen> Hi
<airells> wtedy normalny wedlug mojej wiedzy, nie jestem specjalista
<Quintasan> amkrankruleuen: Hello
<ntat> pewnie, że normalny
<Ciaho> skorsowany chyba jak komp <-> komp
<Ciaho> ale normalnym działa
<ntat> crosowany jak łączysz dwie karty sieciowe
<Quintasan> airells: :/, ale nawet jeżeli, to jakim cudem końcówki kabli splątane od ręki działają normalnie a zakute już nie
<airells> interesujacy temat, dlatego ze tylko http wolno dziala
<Quintasan> airells: i to po kablu dodatkowo, zaczy torrent chyba też "tylko" 130 wyciąga ale na kilka minut tylko
<airells> moze inny port w przelaczniku/ routerze  wybrales dla tego kabla i on jest jakos ograniczony
<Quintasan> pozwólcie że narysuje jak to wygląda kablowo :P
<elwin013> Czeeś ;)
<elwin013> Cześć :P
<deadish> Witam :P
<Quintasan> Cześć.
<deadish> gra ktos z was w www.smashtheshack.org?
<ntat> deadish, co to?
<ntat> bo nawet strona się nie ładuje
<deadish> A sorki
<deadish> Moze zly link dalem
<deadish> http://smashthestack.org/wargames.php
<deadish> Ogolnie gra polega na zlamaniu serwera
<deadish> przeplnieniem buforu
<deadish> ;p
<deadish> ja na blowfish cisne tez
<deadish> teraz*
<ntat> No i na czym to polega?
<ntat> Tzn - jak grać?:)
<deadish> Proste
<deadish> Juz ci mowie
<deadish> ssh level1@blowfish.smashthestack.org -p 2222
<Quintasan> lol wut
<deadish> I musisz zlamac haslo
<deadish> Przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje
<Quintasan> Wyłączyłem wszystko - Speed Test na kablu pokazuje 0,85Mb/s a po Wifi 2.01Mb/s
<Quintasan> Magic.
<ntat> A jak łamać hasło?
<office> Quintasan, a sieciowke masz 10mbit czy 100 :P ?
<Quintasan> office: karty sieciowe mam 100, ale switch jeden mam 10, ale do przedwczoraj (tj. do kiedy nie zakułem kabla) działało normalnie
<Quintasan> chyba że hardware przeprowadził downgrade jakimś cudem
<jacekowski> ntat: no wiedza wlasna
<ntat> To to jest lepsze - też można sobie coś połamać :P
<ntat> http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&source=video&cd=1&ved=0CC4QtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D88pfi5TSTSM&rct=j&q=asciijump&ei=5UX6TN2rGYOGswaxy_ivAw&usg=AFQjCNEr4bXqir4WcFcEC0VRWSRy22UJhw&cad=rja
<ntat> ;]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/22wkyn3> (at www.google.pl)
<deadish> ntat: mozesz sprobowac czegos latwiejszego
<deadish> ssh level1@io.smashthestack.org -p2224
<deadish> haslo: level1
<deadish> Musisz zdobyc roota na tym serwerze
<jacekowski> proste
<jacekowski> ten blowfish
<deadish> Ta?
<deadish> Zrobiles 1 lvl?
<deadish> : P
<jacekowski> ta
<deadish> Jak ? ;p
<jacekowski> prosto
<deadish> ja wgl
<deadish> nie widze tam katalogu albo pliku
<deadish> .pass
<deadish> :|
<deadish> jacekowski: Powiesz?
<jacekowski> nie
<deadish> jacekowski: Dzieki :|
<ntat> ściemnia...
<deadish> ntat: No nie sadze
<deadish> jacekowski: zapisz sie tam w tagach
<deadish> Bo nie wierze
<deadish> ;d
<jacekowski> jak powiem jak to bedziecie mieli odpowiedz
<deadish> Zapisz sie w tagach
<deadish> ;d
<deadish> I jak? Zapisales sie?
<ntat> Mówiłem, że ściemnia:)
<deadish> No juz myslalem ze serio wbil ;d
<Quintasan> airells: http://wstaw.org/m/2010/12/04/rozpiska.jpeg
<Quintasan> airells: tak to wygląda mniej więcej, na Komputerze 1 już działa wszystko wolniej a netbook jak jest napisane działa normalnie :P
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> jak tu sie zapisuje
<deadish> jak masz roota
<deadish> nano tags
<deadish> czy jakos tak
<deadish> masz tam pliczek tags
<deadish> w ~
<jacekowski> -rbash: index.html: restricted: cannot redirect output
<jacekowski> nano nie ma
<jacekowski> vima nie ma
<PushUpek> vi
<ntat> vi
<jacekowski> tez nie ma
<jacekowski> -rbash: vi: command not found
<ntat> vi jest bo otwierałem w nim pliki
<deadish> Jak to nie ma nano
<jacekowski> nie na moim levelu
<deadish> ja otwieralem nim pliki
<deadish> a na ktorym jestes?
<deadish> 1?
<jacekowski> 3
<deadish> Lol :|
<deadish> Jebany..
<Quintasan> deadish: topic :3
<deadish> Quintasan: ?
<ntat> YeahBunny
<jacekowski> to masz
<jacekowski> dodalem ci dedykacje do levelu2
<Quintasan> deadish: >Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj.
<Sir_Herrbatka> cześć
<Quintasan> Sir_Herrbatka: \o
<ntat> cześć
<jacekowski> hmm, pieronstwo
<jacekowski> kto tu zna perla
<deadish> jacekowski: wciagnelo cie widze
<deadish> jacekowski: powiedz jak przejsc 1 lvl
<jacekowski> no ci pisze
<jacekowski> polacz sie po telnecie
<jacekowski> i co widzisz
<deadish> my chyba nie to samo robimy
<amkrankruleuen> jacekowski: W czym problem?
<deadish> http://blowfish.smashthestack.org:81/
<deadish> to robisz?
<jacekowski>  ta
<jacekowski> amkrankruleuen: juz nic
<deadish> jacekowski: no to jak to robisz?
<jacekowski> hmm, szelkod mi trzeba
<deadish> ssh level1@blowfish.smashthestack.org -p 2222
<deadish> ?
<jacekowski> deadish: no po telnecie ci podalo zaszyfrowane haslo
<jacekowski> wrzucasz do crackera
<jacekowski> i dostajesz haslo
<deadish> Jak trzeba sie przez ssh polaczyc chyba
<deadish> o.O
<deadish> ;d
<jacekowski> czytaj co pisze
<deadish> A dobra kumam
<jacekowski> Connection Details
<jacekowski> Telnet to blowfish.smashthestack.org port 6666 to recieve an encrypted passwd.
<jacekowski> Decrypt it and log in to level2. ;)
<jacekowski> ssh level2@blowfish.smashthestack.org -p 2222  <-- pay attention port 2222 >;]
<Quintasan> ktoś tutaj używał E17 tylko nie pamiętam kto
<jacekowski> ja uzywale
<Quintasan> jacekowski: dawno temu?
<deadish> Dobra mam, tera zjona tylko sciagnac trzeba
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> z dwa trzy lata temu
<Quintasan> łe
<deadish> jacekowski: widziales to?
<deadish> jacekowski: po polaczeniu telnetem na 6666 porcie
<deadish> whoops, superjames pwned this a little too much...
<deadish> whoops, superjames pwned this a little too much...
<deadish> Typo nawet tam sie wlamal o.O
<Sir_Herrbatka> kto to jest superjames?
<deadish> jacekowski: jak crackowac w tym johnie?
<deadish> Sir_Herrbatka: A skad my mamy wiedziec?: P
<deadish> jacekowski: deadish@ubuntu:~$ john --single /home/deadish/1
<deadish> No password hashes loaded
<deadish> : |
<Sir_Herrbatka> btw
<jacekowski> deadish: moze ci od razu haselko podac?
<Sir_Herrbatka> macie ciekawe zabawy
<deadish> jacekowski: powiedz tylko jak sie crackuej w tym johnie
<jacekowski> john wymaga pliku w formacie /etc/shadow-
<jacekowski> john wymaga pliku w formacie /etc/shadow
<deadish> jacekowski: Jak to przerobic na shadow? : |
<deadish> Wogole przy ktorym lvlu juz jestes?;d
<jacekowski> na 4 mi sie odechcialo
<jacekowski> bo szelkoda musialbym sobie zrobic/poszukac/cos
<jacekowski> ale tam jest prosty bug
<Mat_Matan> bry
<manishe> lajknalem
<manishe> zeby nei bylo!
<manishe> nie tu;p
<lukaszo> Czesc, moglby mi ktos pomoc w zdiagnozowaniu problemow z NATem pod ubuntu? Probuje postawic router...
<TurekPolski> Witajcie! Czy wie ktoś, jak wygląda sprawa konfiguracji bezprzewodowych sieci zabezpieczonych WPA2-Enterprise na 10.10? Za diabła nie mogę tego nigdzie znaleźć
<TurekPolski> dla jasności chodzi mi o podłączenie się do takiej sieci z certyfikatem i paroma innymi detalami
<Czolgista> TurekPolski: witaj Turku z Polski, network manager nie umie?
<TurekPolski> niestety nie obsługuje on sieci z WPA2-E
<TurekPolski> tylko Personal
<Czolgista> TurekPolski: wicd?
<TurekPolski> szukałem po forach i nie jestem jedyny, kto tegos szuka
<BlessJah> TurekPolski: działa
<BlessJah> działało
<BlessJah> 8.04 albo 8.10
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> 9.04
<BlessJah> bo to było w maju
<TurekPolski> BlessJah: Masz na myśli, że w tamtych distro NM obsługiwał WPA2-E?
<BlessJah> zawsze chyba obsługiwał
<TurekPolski> Czolgista: Właśnie się wczytuję w post o wicd i WPA2-E, chyba coś z tego wyjdzie
 * Wizard wteleportowuje się na kanał
<Wizard> siema
<BlessJah> Wizard: "pojawiam się i znikam"
<TurekPolski> Aaaajjj
<TurekPolski> Ależ jestem ślepy
<TurekPolski> Znalazłem już obsługę WPA2-E w NM. Oczywiście, że jest. Wybaczcie, zawracanie głowy ;-)
<Czolgista> TurekPolski: po 10 zł dla każdego usera irca
<TurekPolski> Wiedziałem, że nie ma nic za darmo...
<BlessJah> Czolgista: zeby zaraz ciebie ktos nie podliczyl
<Czolgista> TurekPolski: za darmo to masz powietrze
<Czolgista> BlessJah: joke?>
<BlessJah> Czolgista: nie
<Quintasan> o bogowie
<Czolgista> o Wielki Szatanie!
<BlessJah> o jejku
<firemark> o Perunie!
<BlessJah> Quintasan i firemark, mamy XXI wiek, a wy nadal 100 lat za murzynami
<Quintasan> O Wielki Latający Potworze Spaghetti
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no
<Czolgista> top
<Mat_Matan> o kur****
<BlessJah> Mat_Matan: kwintesencja
 * Skrzyp szuka kogoś kto ma ochotę bawić się grafikami małej rozdzielczości
<foreste> nie no
<foreste> dobreprogramy psuja sie :<
<foreste> promuja google chrome -.-
<Czolgista> foreste: Install gentoo :P
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Use links
<Skrzyp> Albo wget
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/
<foreste> co oni porobili -.-
<winter> ,
<Czolgista> foreste: nakarmili człowieczka płytką CD
<Skrzyp> A to już dawno
<foreste> pisze do administracji ..
 * winter kupił se browary
<Skrzyp> foreste++
 * Mat_Matan już swoje wypił :/
<ntat> pewnie google opłaciło reklamę
<Czolgista> Mat_Matan: a tutaj szef dzwoni że do roboty trzeba :x
 * Mat_Matan jest szefem sam dla siebie
<mati75> Mat_Matan: i się nie podzieliłeś?
<Mat_Matan> mati75: piwem się nie dzielę
<Mat_Matan> mati75: dawaj na flaszkę :D
<mati75> :)
<firemark> BlessJah: czemuś ty przeciwny ojców wiary?
<BlessJah> firemark: dlategom przeciwny wiarołomcze zapędy
<foreste> mati75:  widziales portal ?
<foreste> to zalosne co administracja nabroila xD
<DaZ> o mój boże
<winter> co
<DaZ> reklamują przeglądarke, która jest dobra!
<DaZ> to takie straszne!
<DaZ> iks de iks de.
<foreste> gowniana jak resta :P
<mati75> foreste: jaki?
<foreste> a i za uboga jest :P
<foreste> dp
<DaZ> jego baza operacyjna, podejrzewam
<DaZ> foreste: jest uboga, gdyż?
<foreste> opera wygrywa znia ;d
<firemark> BlessJah: : <
<winter> chromium jest spoko
<firemark> foreste: opera wygrywa z każdą przeglądarką, bo to kombajn
<DaZ> chyba żeby nie wygrywała.
<firemark> foreste: to jest jak czołg
<BlessJah> firemark: coś popieprzyłeś z gramatyką, to chciałem powiedzieć
<firemark> foreste: w ramach też.
<foreste> bo chrome jest naspikowane adware fbi i cia ;d
<DaZ> generalnie to nie jest uzasadnienie dlaczego niby jest uboga.
<winter> opera nie jest tak funkcjonalna jak firefox
<BlessJah> winter: chwila chwila
<firemark> BlessJah: a żem tak po pół staropolsku powiedziałem ; p
<winter> firefox tez kombajn z dodatkami
<BlessJah> winter: firefox nie jest tak funkcjonalny jak opera
<DaZ> winter: opera to kombajn i dodatki
<DaZ> >:
<foreste> opera ma juz wtyczki
<winter> nieprawda
<BlessJah> winter: dopóki nie zainstalujesz dodatków
<winter> ale o to w tym chodzi żeby je instalować
<DaZ> jak dla mnie to chodzi o to żeby sie przyjemnie oglądało strony
<BlessJah> winter: firefox z dodatkami jest ciezszy
<winter> opera to zamkniete, nietrafione gówno
<BlessJah> winter: język
<winter> polski
<BlessJah> winter: argumentacja na poziomie "ajpod srajpod"
<DaZ> open sors ssie kulki.
<winter> BlessJah: nie umiesz serfować widać
<Cent> cześć
<winter> cesc
<BlessJah> winter: nie umiem serfować
<BlessJah> (chodziło o smerfowanie? literówka po prostu?)
<winter> surfing
<winter> przykrto mi że się nie potrafisz domyślić
<winter> domyśleć
<BlessJah> winter: potrafię
<Cent> winter, idź sobie! nie chcemy Cię!
<winter> yhy
<r_a_f> gość nie zna nawet polskiego ... dla czego z nim dyskutować?
<winter> Cent: dlaczegóż
<BlessJah> winter: ale twoja argumentacja do mnie nie przemawia
<winter> przykro mi
<BlessJah> jak nie ajpod srajpod to zarzucanie niekompetencji
<winter> r_a_f: który
<Cent> winter, drogowcy się Ciebie nie spodziewali
<winter> :<
<r_a_f> :) mikołaj też
<winter> peszek
<DaZ> eh
<winter> opera nie jest dla mnie - dla mniej est firefox i chromium
<DaZ> te dobreprogramy genialne są
<winter> używaj tego jak chcesz
<DaZ> ciężko znaleźć taki zlot pełen ekspertów, którzy tak naprawde nic nie wiedzą
<winter> nikt nie zbije za to łodygą
<ntat> Opera jest nawet fajna, tylko dyskwalifikuje ją brak blokady reklam
<winter> to też
<DaZ> ntat: bredzisz
<yoshi314> a raczej kiepska blokada reklam
<DaZ> opera miała ją chyba pierwsza.
<yoshi314> bo jakas tam ma
<ntat> DaZ, no i od tamtych czasów nic się nie zmieniło
<DaZ> jak sie uprzeć to mozna do niej wrzucić filtry z tych dziwnych wtyczek do firefokssa chyba
<winter> FLAMEWAR!
<BlessJah> winter: nie
<BlessJah> winter: ignore
<winter> to se ignoruj
<DaZ> ntat: no, dalej ją ma jako pierwsza [;
<winter> FLAMEWAR!
<yoshi314> co nie znaczy ze ma najlepszy filtr
<yoshi314> aktualizowanie go to meka
<DaZ> troche tak
<ntat> Teraz żeby otworzyć jakiś portal, to bez blokady ani rusz, chyba że ktoś ma dużo czasu, żeby zabijać wyskakujące okna:/
<DaZ> chociaż jak teraz są rozszerzenia to ktoś wymyśli jakieś międzymordzie
<ntat> + całe masy flasha
<winter> DaZ:
<DaZ> opera jako jedyna ma chyba pluginy on demand <:
<Skrzyp> czasami ajax albo php
<Czolgista> ntat: /etc/hosts i po sprawie
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> yoshi314: tylko ty tu masz jakiś sens, lubie cie
<DaZ> >:
<winter> haha
<ntat> a chromowi nie ufam;)
<ntat> więc zostaje lisek
<winter> haha
<winter> oy
<ntat> ale fajnie, że są inne, bo konkurencja zawsze ma pozytywny wpływ na każdy produkt:)
<DaZ> nie ufaj firefoksowi, przeglądaj strony curlem
<winter> :-D
<ntat> Albo w ostateczności links albo lynx
<winter> firefox roksi jak dotad
<DaZ> nie ufaj linksowi
<winter> DaZ: nie ufam tobie
<DaZ> TYLKO CURL!
<dweller> w3m
<DaZ> w ogóle to go przepisz, cały stos najlepiej przepisz
<DaZ> bo nie można im ufać
<ntat> DaZ, chyba się zaciąłeś albo temat ci się spodobał...
<dweller> niech przepisze internet\
<DaZ> kurna
<DaZ> fajny ten w3m
<yoshi314> generalnie i tak wole elinks
<yoshi314> nic nie blokuje skuteczniej reklam ;)
<winter> ssiecie
 * Mat_Matan dałby dla bota mistrz_warczącej_odbytnicy ale jest za długie :/
<mati75> Mat_Matan: też się da fajne
<mati75> patrz
<cycata_ola> :P
<winter> opera ssie
<winter> cycata_ola: :-D
<Enlik> mati75: i teraz wszystkim się podświetli na „cycata” ;)
<cycata_ola> winter: masz coś dla mnie
<mati75> Enlik: hehe
 * winter daje piwo cycata_oli
 * cycata_ola dziękuje
<winter> mati75
<winter> chujku
<Czolgista> winter: bananowa bomba poleci
<winter> Czolgista: Hę?
<winter> idę zajarać
<Czolgista> winter: czyt. /kickban
<BlessJah> ej, czemu podświetla mi cycata?
<Czolgista> BlessJah: hightlight words?
<BlessJah> no tak
<foreste> padne ;d
<foreste> ze smiechu
<foreste> napisalem  tak
<foreste> komunistycznej korporacji ms xD
<winter> Czolgista: hę?
<DaZ> ha, ha, ha.
<Czolgista> winter: za wulgaryzmy
 * Czolgista  Last.FM: The Prophet - 2033
<winter> straszne
<winter> nie przeżyję tego
<winter> trzeba będzie znaleźć sobie inną trollownię
<winter> pokój obok będzie w sam raz
<foreste> na ogolnym forum na chat napisalem ;x
<Czolgista> winter: #gentoo-pl?
<winter> niee
<Czolgista> o tak!
<winter> tam en0x straszy
 * winter otwiera kolejne piwo
<szkolowany> tez tak sadze ze na gentoo-pl siedza sami psychopaci, witasz sie tam geekcode'm zamiast czesc
 * Mat_Matan wejdzie na gentoo-pl i się przywita
<winter> 1/me ogląda kolejny odcinek elfen lied
 * winter ogląda kolejny odcinek elfen lied
<mati75> Mat_Matan: nie tylko na freenode siedze
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... czemu mi się cycki nie świecą w pidgine?
<foreste> Mat_Matan: czytaj chat ;d
<foreste> na dp
<mati75> foreste: sb?
<Mat_Matan> dp?
<foreste> xD
<foreste> ta
<Mat_Matan> co to być?
<foreste> Mat_Matan:  dobreprogramy :P
<Mat_Matan> eeeeeee h0ya mi się nie chce, chyba że linka podasz
<Mat_Matan> foreste: ^
 * mati75 da zrzut
<Mat_Matan> ołkej
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vNmZjcw
<foreste> http://dobreprogramy.pl
<Mat_Matan> nie kminię w czym tukej frajda
<foreste> mati75: http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/czytaj-google-chrome-dlaczego-t424921.html
<mati75> widziałem
<ntat> foreste, jak chcesz, żeby znalazła się tam inna przeglądarka, to zapłać dp, bo google tak zrobiło
<foreste> ja zadnej niechce ;d
<foreste> tylko zeby dp uszunelo link
<foreste> bo i tak na dp jest reklama chrome w banerze
<ntat> no muszą jakoś zarabiać
<foreste> i tak  zarabiaja ;x
<foreste> i pakt z diablem maja :D
<ntat> ;]
<foreste> z microsoftem ;x
<foreste> bo wiecej naja na zlotach prezentacji ms
<foreste> maja
<ntat> Ale dzięki temu ponoć ciekawe zloty organizują
<ntat> Chyba, jako jedyny taki vortal w Polsce
<foreste> ntat:  ale jak wszedziew wdac napis microsoft windows xboox 360 zygac sie chce ;d
<foreste> nawet na koroseri auta widac microsoft ;x
<foreste> auto z systemem windows embaned czy jakos tak ;d
<dweller> "uwaga: zakup licencję żeby uruchomić silnik"
<foreste> dweller:  sa takie auta
<foreste> ok 50% jezdzi z windows
<Szatan> foreste: 0day na M$ car :)
<foreste> i natego sa wypatki xD
<Nerihsa> wypatki ><
<Caemyr> omg
<Caemyr> oczy bola
<Cent> jjnjkjn
<winter> :->
 * PushUpek wpieniony na dialog
<winter> PushUpek: ile dzisiaj wypiłeś
<PushUpek> nic
<winter> :<
<PushUpek> ale za to w telefonie 2 krotnie bateria mi padła od biura obsługi klienta dialogu
<PushUpek> masakra
<PushUpek> ale ciekawe, jest możliwe żeby ifconfig linuxa fałszywy mac pokazywał?
<winter> fałszywy?
<winter> tzn zmieniony?
<ftpd> Jak zmienisz, pokaże zmieniony.
<ftpd> Normalne.
<winter> nom
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Abyss & Judge - Shadows
<winter> :-D
<PushUpek> jak miło mieć normalny internet
<winter> dialog roksi?
<PushUpek> taa roksiło e-wro :P zanim je dialog kupił
<Szatan> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<maciej_> Witam mam problem z Panelem Gnome
<DaZ> panikuj
<maciej_> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa masakra ja pier**** juz po systemie ;(
<maciej_> blagam pomocy aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa umieram ;(
<maciej_> :D
<DaZ> panikuj!=rób z siebie idiote >:
<czesmir> reszta umiera od nadmiaru wodki
<czesmir> ;)
<czesmir> albo baletuje
<maciej_> a tak na poważnie przy usuwaniu z panelu Pinguin komunikatora usunął mi sie panel aktualnie uruchomionych programów jak to przywrócić ?
<DaZ> co ty, jeszcze jeden dzień picia
<ftpd> No kurwa.
<ftpd> maciej_: Tak samo, jak wszystkie inne aplety?
<czesmir> hahaaahaa
<DaZ> ale to polskie tłumaczenie ma to do siebie, że nazwy apletów sie nie trzymają kupy
<Enlik> Aj się wkurzacie, na innych systemach (™) z panela takie rzeczy nie znikają
<ftpd> 00:19:40 !--   Irssi: Starting query in freenode with maciej_
<ftpd> 00:19:40 |      maciej_  | czyli jak ?
<ftpd> Haha
<DaZ> Enlik: generalnie rzeczy nie znikają
<DaZ> a przynajmniej same
<Enlik> Btw panel na Windowsach nazywal sie trochę inaczej?
<Enlik> Masz racje
<maciej_> ktoś mi pomoże zamiast się naśmiewać ?
<Enlik> Prawoklik na panelu → dodaj aplet → jakiś tam
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> i historia tego kanalu
<DaZ> maciej_: prawy myszki na panelu, 2, ??? 3, profit
<jacekowski> to sie powtarza kilka razy na miesiac
<czesmir> hihihihi
<maciej_> DAZ JACEK CZESMIR FTPD idioci
<maciej_> exit
<DaZ> Enlik: windows to nazywa taskbar
<DaZ> lawl
<keNzi> hmm
<keNzi> `seen sudoers200
<Przekliniak> keNzi: sudoers200 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 6 weeks, 0 days, 5 hours, 22 minutes, and 15 seconds ago: <sudoers200> tego jeszcze w kinach nie grali
<keNzi> `seen suitch_
<Przekliniak> keNzi: suitch_ was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 6 weeks, 2 days, 3 hours, 47 minutes, and 3 seconds ago: <suitch_> prs ma własny pociąg
<keNzi> `seen suitch
<Przekliniak> keNzi: suitch was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 days, 5 hours, 1 minute, and 48 seconds ago: <suitch> czesc didek
<keNzi> `seen didek
<Przekliniak> keNzi: didek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 8 hours, 45 minutes, and 45 seconds ago: * didek lubi zimę mroźną i śnieżną
<keNzi> `seen qermit
<Przekliniak> keNzi: qermit was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 7 hours, 51 minutes, and 17 seconds ago: <qermit> eee pa
<keNzi> Czyli ludzie dalej żyją
<Enlik> Ach, pasek zadań po pl
<ftpd> DaZ, jacekowski, czesmir: IDIOCI
<ftpd> ;-)
<keNzi> Hmm, stare czasy jak to się siedziało na ircu w soboty ;p
<czesmir> nice
<noneo> fakt, trochę się w ciągu ostatnich miesięcy nicki na kanale pozmieniały.
<czesmir> tzn reszta nie ma czsu albo przeszedla na ciemna strone mocy
<NightWish`> ;/
<PushUpek> ;\
<NightWish`> albo ddosuja mi znowu shella
<NightWish`> albo admin znow nie zaplacil rachunku za pr±d
<PushUpek> albo prądu nima :P
<NightWish`> ale juz dzisiaj ddosy na 2 serwy polecialy
<NightWish`> wiec jakos sie nie zdziwie
<PushUpek> hmmm bywa
<PushUpek> ja tam dzisiaj net odzyskalem i sie ciesze ;]
<NightWish`> ale zebym ja shella nie miala?
<NightWish`> wracam z pracy
<NightWish`> po 7 godzinach
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-05
<NightWish`> ziewnik mi nie dziala
<PushUpek> straszne ;p
<NightWish`> no TY
<NightWish`> lata przywyczajenia
<PushUpek> coz ;)
<airborn> czesmir, a która strona to ta ciemna?
 * NightWish` ziewa ambitnie
<NightWish`> !
<szkolowany> NightWish`: nie ma spania
<szkolowany> kryminalni sezon 4 odcinek 4
<szkolowany> Tryptyk Śląski: Strefa mroku
<PushUpek> iść po piwo, czy nie iść
<szkolowany> isc!
<szkolowany> tylko bądź pewny, że dojdziesz spowrotem
<PushUpek> dojść dojdę, do lodówki nie jest aż tak daleko ;)
<szkolowany> *z powrotem
 * PushUpek pije piwo
<Mat_Matan> bry
<lotharek> cześć
<fuorviatos> Witam wszystkich
<fuorviatos> Czy ktoś może pomóc mi z konfiguracją rolki w myszy? Chciałbym żeby przy jej kliknięciu można było płynnie przewijać stronke
<Kwpolska> fuorviatos: nie da sie
<listonosz> puk puk listonosz
 * listonosz przyniosl listy
<Kwpolska> listonosz: KOZIO!
<Kwpolska> listonosz: jak tam koziolinux?
<listonosz> Kwpolska byl napad i skradziono wszystkie technologie koziolinux'a ktore byly w wersji beta i mialy wyjsc jakos Kozix nowa dystrybucja
<Kwpolska> lolwut
<listonosz> ale co ciekawe na miejscu zdarzenia znaleziono
<listonosz> logo
<listonosz> byc moze wszystko wskazuje na przestepstwo
<listonosz> jednak prokuratura umorzyla sledztwo
<listonosz> = ( i nie jestem w stanie juz nic zrobic
<listonosz> podejrzenia dziadka wskazuja na 1
<Szatan> listonosz: lisy wykradły?
<listonosz> fachowcy od Windows'a poczuli zagrozenie z naszej strony i byc moze nasz kod zrodlowy jest juz implementowany w nowy Windows 8 ;O na miejscu zdarzenia oprawcy wystrugali logo windowsa na drzwiach stajni
<Szatan> http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux
 * kozio szukam pracy
<kozio> Nie możesz wejść do pokoju #archlinux-pl (Jesteś zbanowany).
<kozio> : (
<Szatan> KOZIO: jest praca
<Szatan> odśnieżać podwórko
<KOZIO> jaka?
 * KOZIO sorry ja sie cenie tylko dla programisty
<crusty> Szatan:
<Szatan> crusty: da?
<Mat_Matan> `seen Born-To-Frag
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: Born-To-Frag was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 0 days, 10 hours, 50 minutes, and 35 seconds ago: <Born-To-Frag> dzięki wszystkim za pomoc
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Headhunterz - The Power Of The Mind (Modern Science Mix)
<Quintasan> \o
<Azaris> Uszanowanko
<Szatan> hai Azaris
<Szatan> Azaris: zaiwestuj w shella
<Azaris> Wiecie panie i panowie czemu jak uruchamiam aplikacje korzystajaca z sdl to mysz mi ginie, a jak system wstrzymuje to przy wzbudzaniu czarny ekran sie pokazuje?
<Azaris> Szatan siemanko
<Szatan> Azaris: poka sources.list
<Azaris> http://wklej.org/id/431859/
<Azaris> jak ja dawno opery nie uzywalem.. hmm sie zmienila
<Szatan> Azaris: hm, czekawe w stabilnym repo takie cuda się dzieją
<Szatan> Azaris: aktualizujesz system?
<Azaris> uppps nawet zapomnialem ze ubu tweak instalowalem kiedys
<Azaris> zaraz zobacze co tam sie dzieje
<Azaris> aktualizuje zawsze i wszedzie
<Azaris> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu maverick main #X Updates -- no tak ja zapomnialem na smierc
<Azaris> i to pewno to a kto wie co ja jeszcze tam robilem i co doinstalowalem "by poprawic" dzialanie ubusia ;P
 * Szatan is true gentoo user
<Azaris> Szatan jak powrocic do domyślnych pakietów ubuntu?
<Szatan> Azaris: zainstalować 11.04 alpha?
<Azaris> no ja wiem boje sie na takie manewry bo juz tyle razy osa sobie zwalilem ze az sie nie chce myslec co tym razem do glowy ni wpadnie
<Skrzyp> Szatan: kwery
<Azaris> hehhh mnie to na prawde nie trzeba dlugo namawiac :) sciagniemy, sprawdzimy, a jak cos to sie na 2giego wepchnie, a moze i nawet update zrobi :) zobaczymy
<stig__> Witam, panowie co moge miec nie tak w konfiguracji apache kiedy wchodze na strone moje_ip/nazwa_strony/ i wyswietla mi sie tylko index bez zaczytanych styli, a jak próbuje wejsc na podstrone to wyrzuca mi not found
<Skrzyp> to raczej błąd stronki...
<Skrzyp> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=1460397797356&set=o.6723083591 :P
<PushUpek> bry ;)
<lotharek> cześć
<tomasz> ;)
<tomasz> hej a jak WY np ukrywacie IP na IRCu ??
<FiFU> tomasz: jestesmy hakierami
<tomasz> FiFU no a bez hakerstwa jak ?
<FiFU> nie da sie
<FiFU> trzeba byc hakierem
<tomasz> aha zalozmy ze jestem to jak ?
<Caemyr> jak jestes to powinienes wiedziec
<FiFU> hakierzy wiedza jak to robic
<FiFU> nie pytaja sie
<tomasz> aha no a ja jestem takim co nie wie
<FiFU> to nie jestes hakierem.
<tomasz> no nie jestem ale zalozmy ze jestem i jeszcze nie wiem heh
<FiFU> nie jestes hakierem bo nie wiesz jak to zrobic
<Nerihsa> kobieta jest w ciazy albo nei jest
<tomasz> Nerihsa,  no to ja poronilem i nie wiem
<FiFU> no to nie jestes w ciazy
<tomasz> ale chcialbym byc i sie dowiedziec
<Nerihsa> paragraf 22
<lisu> x)
<tomasz> paragraf czego ?
<Nerihsa> .g paragraf 22
<Nerihsa> `g paragraf 22
<Przekliniak> Nerihsa: Paragraf 22 – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paragraf_22>
<Nerihsa> inaczej zamkniete kolo
<tomasz> aa ok wiem juz
<Nerihsa> tomasz: to powiedz
<Nerihsa> bo ja nie wiem :<
<FiFU> ja tez :<
<tomasz> no sytuacja bez wyjscia , zeby wejsc w jakis stan trzeba spelnic wpier pewien warunek, ktory ta sytuacja wyklucza
<Nerihsa> ah, myslalem ze wiesz jak ukryc ip
<tomasz> tylko wiem ze mozna proxy uzyc ale to za proste by bylo
<FiFU> lolz
<tomasz> slyszalem tez o google stronie jako proxy ;) ale tam sie nic nie ukryje :D
<lisu> tomasz: musisz jeszcze dużo zapisanych kartek papieru przeczytać
<tomasz> nie mam czasu ah
<tomasz> tylko szybkie rozwiazania wchodza w gre , bo tak to bym musial chyba nie spac w nocy ;)
<Nerihsa> a mi dzisiaj sie snilo ze mi wypadaly zęby to je jadlem i odrastaly i znowu wypadaly
<tomasz> juz wole orzeszki ziemne heh
<lisu> Nerihsa: też się chce tego napić x)
<FiFU> tomasz: specjalnie dla ciebie
<Nerihsa> ;O
<fifu_> ukrylem ip!
<fifu_> muahahaha.
<tomasz> ?
<tomasz> niedziela a mi sie nic nie chce :D
 * Skrzyp szuka jakiegoś kursu j2me po polsku i nic nie może znaleźć
<FiFU> polskie tutoraiale sa chujowe.
<FiFU> Skrzyp: ja cie skads kojarze...
<Skrzyp> Łał
<Skrzyp> #peb.pl i #demotywatory.pl
<FiFU> tak.
<tomasz> lol
<tomasz> j2me a pod jaka komore ?
<Skrzyp> nokia s40
<Skrzyp> konkretnie 5200
<Skrzyp> czli midp 2.1
<tomasz> byl dobry kurs w ks-ekspert nawet pod nokie starego typu s40 polecam
<tomasz> moze gdzies jest w pdf
<PushUpek> dobry kurs i ks-ekspert w jednym zdaniu, hmmm
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  jak byc cos znalazl na temat bluetooth'a pod j2me to byl bym wdzieczny za linka
<tomasz> PushUpek,  no moze nie dobry ale na poczatek potrafi zaciekawic tematyka heh
<Skrzyp> tomasz: a musi być po polskiemu?
<firemark> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  no szukasz po polsku
<Skrzyp> yo jest chyba s40v2
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Skrzyp> Majk: bry
<Skrzyp> Mat_Matan: bry
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  aaa o BT nie musi byc
<Skrzyp> tabfail
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  moze byc ENG
<Skrzyp> np
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  tabfail?
<Skrzyp> tak, wpisałem rzez przypadek do majka zamiast Mat_Matana
<tomasz> http://www.getjar.com/mobile/17413/bt747---bt_j2me-midlet-suite/
<tomasz> a zna ktos tanie uklady elektroniczne z BT ?
<Skrzyp> elektroda.net pytaj
<tomasz> ok
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Skrzyp> Kurde, za mało elastyczna ta java
<Skrzyp> chrzanię
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  no raczej :D
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  ale cos tam zawsze mozna naskrobac  zeby ino siano zarobic na niej heh
<tomasz> ma ktos DOS'a 6.22 ?
<Skrzyp> zaraz ci znajdę
<Skrzyp> mam 7.10
<Skrzyp> do VBox'a?
<tomasz> noo dokladnie ;)
<tomasz> chcialem sobie przypomniec lata NC i TP5.5 :D Int13h :D
<Skrzyp> nie lepiej mc? :P i gpasz?
<Skrzyp> a in13h to nie wiem co to było
<tomasz> int 13h :D tryb :D
<Skrzyp> www.przeklej.pl/plik/dos71cd-iso-0023tq32p6kp3sp
<Skrzyp> a, te przerwania...
<tomasz> gpasz ?
<Skrzyp> co to robiło?
<Skrzyp> gpas
<tomasz> a co to gpasz ?
<Skrzyp> gnu pascal compiler
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: j2me jest martwe
<tomasz> int 13h to byl tryb graficzny :D
<Mat_Matan> teraz w j2ee się kodzi
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Mat_Matan: a jak ktoś ma s40?
<Skrzyp> to najwyżej flash lite
<Mat_Matan> jeden uj
<Skrzyp> s40v2
<Mat_Matan> tym bardziej
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: mobilne aplikacje w javie kiedyś były właśnie w j2me robione, ale było mało efektywne dla tego też zastąpili je j2ee
<Skrzyp> tomasz: http://www.abandonia.com/files/nc55pl.zip
<Skrzyp> Norton po polsku
<tomasz> a jaki wyszedl ostatni dosik ?
<tomasz> 7.1 ?
<Skrzyp> 7.15 w win98
<Skrzyp> a 7.10 jako standdalone
<tomasz> aaa oki
<tomasz> a z win 95 bylo 6.22 ?
<tomasz> bo mi sie ten najbardziej pamieta jakos :D
<Skrzyp> nie
<Mat_Matan> tomasz: był dos 6.22
<Skrzyp> tomasz: http://pldos.pl - Stery i programy
<tomasz> ooo wilekie dzieki
<Skrzyp> 6,22 OBSŁŁUGIWAŁ win 3.11-95 ale nie był w pudełku z 95
<Skrzyp> sam też reaktywuję
<tomasz> no mozliwe bo ja glownei to jechalem dos i win 3.11
<tomasz> win95 juz troche aby , a pozniej to win98se i xp :D
<Skrzyp> są podobno playery DVD dla DOS'a
<Skrzyp> i mp3/4 też
<tomasz> noo sie domyslam ze fanow nie brakuje i na dos'a ;)
<tomasz> w VBOX pewnie trzeba wybrac win3.11 zeby dos instalnac ? bo nie widze samego dosa :D
<tomasz> a nie w inne wrzucili heh
<Skrzyp> bue
<Skrzyp> dosa masz na ISO
<Skrzyp> wkładasz płytkę do vboxa i wuala
<tomasz> nono ale ja dysk robie wirtualny heh
<tomasz> a dos ile ramu obsluguje ?
<Skrzyp> znajdź sobie jeszcze WinImage - programik do robienia obrazów dyskietek
<Skrzyp> albona płytki zgrywaj z mkisofs
<Skrzyp> bo nie ma raczej Guest Additions pod DOSa :P
<tomasz> hehe no sie domyslam :D
<tomasz> cos mi nie startuje z tej ISO heh
<Skrzyp> tomasz: i jak ci idzie?
<tomasz> iso nie jest bootowalne heh
<Skrzyp> jak to nie?
<Skrzyp> to poszukaj w google dos71cd.iso
<tomasz> no bootable medium found
<Patricia1990> Witam
<Skrzyp> tomasz: zaraz znajdę dobre
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  to musialbyc jakis fake lookam za innym
<Skrzyp> maybe
<tomasz> http://chomikuj.pl/Mediator15/Systemy+Operacyjne/MS-DOS/MS-DOS+7.10
<primax> witam ;)
<Skrzyp> http://www.syschat.com/download60.html&act=down
<primax> chcialbym zadac pewne pytanie i jakby jakis spec moglby mi pomoc ;) bylbym wdzieczny . Czy jak odpalam program przeznaczony dla systemow windows poprzez wine to startuje on na specyfikacji mojego komputera czy jest ogranicznany przez wine ?
<primax> dla zobrazowania podam przyklad - mam 4 gb ramu a wine dla aplikacji daje tylko 1gb
<Skrzyp> wine daje programowi 100% kompa
<tomasz> wine ogranicza
<Skrzyp> "mułowatość" aplikacji wynika z małego pokrycia WINE'a z jądrem NT
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  ok ma dzialajacy dos71 instaluje heh
<tomasz> wine nie jest takie zle
<tomasz> 90% mi chodzi z windy i nawet giery maja 100% predkosc w dzialaniu co na windzie
<tomasz> np morrowind i gta sa ;)
<EsmD|HoMM3> tomasz: do gier na wine trzeba miec mocniejszego kompa niz na windows
<primax> kolega chcial gordian knotem film jakis na avi zamienic i sie mnie pyta dlaczego na widowsie gordian smiga a na ubuntu+wine nie dziala to zbyt szybko ;/
<primax> nie wiedzialem co mu odpisac bo na komputerach sie nie znam wiec pisze tu bo specjalisci tutaj sa najlepsi ;)
<tomasz> :D
<tomasz> ja mam grafe intel 945gm i 1gb ram heh wiec polotu nie ma
<tomasz> a gta sa chodzi  mi tak samo na wine i xp, to samo morrowind
<Nerihsa> kodeki konwertery nie nadaja sie pod winem, np. taki virtualdub mi zle chodzi
<tomasz> morrowind nawet lepiej bo nie ma bledow w teksturach
<Nerihsa> lepiej korzystac z niesmiertelnego ffmpeg/mencodera
<primax> <Nerihsa> mencoder jest swietny ale rippowanie z dvd jest ponoc trudne
<primax> gordian na windowsy jest najlepszy z tego co slyszalem i kumpel sie na niego uparl
<qermit> gordian knot
<Nerihsa> primax: trudne nie jak sie znajdzie komende odpowiednia
<qermit> primax: weź avidemuxa
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  ok dos postawiony :D i nc tez :D
<primax> qermit polecalem juz koledze go ale ten jest uparty ;/
<qermit> primax: to sie z nim użeraj sam
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  ta wersja iso ma juz nortona w sobie i jakies tam proste dodatki
<primax> handbrake tez mu znalazlem ale go nie chcial
<primax> to nic szukam dalej jak mu pomoc bo obiecal flaszke :D
<Nerihsa> niech se zainstaluje windowsa i po problemie
<tomasz> Skrzyp,  juz dwa razy mi sie dos zawiesil lol
<Skrzyp> za dużo ramu?
<Skrzyp> dysk większy miż 2GB?
<tomasz> no nie wiem wlasnie dalem aby 64mb
<tomasz> dysk 200mb
<primax> panowie mial bym jeszcze jedno bytanie - jak wyczyscic odpowiednik rejestru w wine ?
<primax> *pytanie
<primax> skasowac /.wine ?
<Nerihsa> w sensie?
<primax> windows ma rejestr w kutrym wszelakie instalacje sie zapisuja , taki rejestr jest pewnie tez w wine
<Enlik> Mieści się on w jednym czy paru pliczkach, je wystarczy skasować
<primax> Enlik dziekuje ;)
<primax> i wszytskim tez dziekuje za pomoc - lece probowac , za flaszke sie oplaca ;)
<Nerihsa> ~/.wine skasuje wszystkie ustawienia wine i tez programy,gry ktore instalowales poprzez wine jesli je tam umiesciles
<dweller> primax: regedit? :D
<primax> dweller - tylko czy znajde wszytskie wpisy z kodekami tak ?
<dweller> nie wiem
<dweller> wine ma regedit
<dweller> szukaj se
<primax> zainstalowal jaks paczke i lista kodekow jest ogromna
<primax> lepiej by usunac ale sprobuje tez twojej rady dzieks
<primax> ja lece ;) milego popoludnia zycze
<dpiwowarski> czesc
<dpiwowarski> chcialby
<dpiwowarski> chcialbym zmienic domyslny jezyk w ubuntu 10.04 z pl na ang. System/Administracja/Jezyki cos nie zmienia jezyka
<dweller> zmien w czasie logowania
<dpiwowarski> dweller: thx
<dpiwowarski> sprawdze
<Szatan> dpiwowarski: w GDMie można język zmieniać
<Quintasan> email w domenie firma.jp <- feels good man
<winter> ,
<OkropNick> znacie jakis znosny program do fakturowania pod Linuksa?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: masz takowy?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: no, siema :D
<BlessJah> OkropNick: jak tam janosik?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: hej
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jak leci?
<OkropNick> BlessJah: Janosik? Nie wiem, zerkne.
<Quintasan> BlessJah: właśnie dowiedziałem się ża mam miliard rzeczy do szkoły na jutro
<Quintasan> i wypadało by się za to zabrać
<Quintasan> s/ża/że
<BlessJah> OkropNick: no wiec jest ale sie nie rusza
<OkropNick> ano
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nah, olej to
<BlessJah> Quintasan: zostan ninja
<Quintasan> Wolę bycie studentem
<BlessJah> studia tez mozesz rzucic, nigdy nie jest za pozno
<Quintasan> licbaze można by skończyć
<BlessJah> matura
<BlessJah> xD
<Quintasan> nie iks de tylko nie wiem jak ja fizykę zdam
<BlessJah> Quintasan: zrob prawo jazdy przed matura, jesli wytrzymasz psychicznie egzamin to do matury bedziesz mentalnie gotowy
<Quintasan> BlessJah: planuję zacząć w styczniu
<BlessJah> kiedy masz urodziny 18?
<PushUpek> przecież ta nowa matura, to spacerek, więc do czego się tu psychicznie przygotowywać?
<BlessJah> PushUpek: bylo nie bylo dosyc wazny egzamin
<Quintasan> BlessJah: w marcu
<Quintasan> PushUpek: w tamtym roku była prosta, teraz pewnie zrobią za trudną
<BlessJah> Quintasan: e tam, najlepszy egzamin w styczniu
 * Quintasan zdałby zeszłoroczną maturę z matmy
<BlessJah> "prosze zaparkowac o ile znajdzie pan miejsce", ewentualnie akcje z jazda 15-20 km/h
<BlessJah> Quintasan: podstawa czy rozszerzenie?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: oczywiście że rozszerzenie
<BlessJah> ja rozszerzenia nie ogladalem (a powinienem)
<BlessJah> ale podstawe widzialem
<Quintasan> jedyne czego nie wiedziałem to logarytmy które są chyba w tablicach
<BlessJah> Quintasan: wiesz ze mialbym problem z podstawa?
<BlessJah> to sie da zrobic w 20 minut
<BlessJah> a potem dwie godziny bym sprawdzal i spieprzylbym wszystko
<Quintasan> zdarza się, mi się wydaje że matura to jest tylko kwestia tego czy ktoś robi zadania domowe które dają
<BlessJah> Quintasan: tak wiec twierdzisz ze nie mam szans zeby zdac mature?
<BlessJah> xD
<Quintasan> nie mówię, że nie zdasz tylko że może być trudniej :P
<BlessJah> nah
<Quintasan> imho w naszych czasach nie wszyscy mają łeb do matmy, a powinno być tak że każdy rozumie matematykę
<BlessJah> nom, ale nie każdy kto podchodzi powinien zdawac mature
<PushUpek> nigdzie nie napisali, że wszyscy mają mieć maturę :P
<BlessJah> nom
<Quintasan> dobra idę bo się nie oderwę od irca zaraz :P
<BlessJah> a zeszloroczna zdaliby gimnazjalisci
<BlessJah> mi sie podoba tegoroczna
<BlessJah> 30% nie zdalo probnej podobno
<PushUpek> zeszłoroczną, tą co była 2-3 lata temu też ;)
<BlessJah> a operon ponizej 1h dalo sie napisac
<lotharek> obcięli program jeszcze bardziej w tym roku?
<lotharek> ktoś na uczelni mi mówił, że już ponoć trygonometrii nie ma
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> i ma sie dobrze
<BlessJah> na podstawie kąta ostrego, na rozszerzeniu cała
<lotharek> tw. sinusów itp. również zostały? :)
<PushUpek> lotharek, nie no kurde bez przesady, trygonometrie z matmy wyrzucić chcą?:>
<PushUpek> to co zostanie, dodawanie i mnożenie tylko?:>
<lotharek> PushUpek: jw., cośtam mi się obiło o uszy, ale najwidoczniej się mylę
<BlessJah> PushUpek: nie zdziwilbym sie jakby i z tym byly problemy
<lotharek> maturkę zdawałem w 2006 roku, więc trochę już nie w temacie jestem :-)
<PushUpek> no ja w 2005 :P
<lotharek> czyli pierwszy rocznik gimnazjum ;D
<PushUpek> ja? nie, nie chodziłem do gimnazjum :P
<lotharek> hmmm
<lotharek> '86?
<PushUpek> '84
<lotharek> ok, czyli technikum?
<PushUpek> nom
<lotharek> eh, dawno to było, nie?
<lotharek> taka beztroska... :)
<firemark> webbnnuuullll
<firemark> rahr rahr
<PushUpek> lotharek, chętnie bym wrócił do tamtych lat :P
<lotharek> ;)
<lotharek> nic się nie robiło, a i tak szło ;p
<PushUpek> dokładnie, a potem na studiach dali w dupe na pierwszej sesji i stwierdzało się, że matura to był pryszcz ;D
<PushUpek> dobra paczka ~30gb romów do mame się zassała, trzeba sprawdzić czy działają ;P
<foreste> ale oszustwo jest google chrome
<lotharek> u mnie było spoko do drugiego roku
<foreste> zrobilem test w nocy
<foreste> pozatym czesc
<lotharek> potem pojawiły się kursy np. za 24ectsy ;)
<lotharek> foreste: hi
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=4&image_id=3500 opera
<foreste> chrome http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=4&image_id=3499
<PushUpek> foreste, to żadna nowość ;) od dawna wiadomo, że ściemnia ten ich menadżer procesów
<lukaszg> foreste, w czasach kiedy 4GB ramu to norma patrzycie na takie rzeczy? :)
<adsasfdas> witajcie
<adsasfdas> mam problem z gimpem
<winter> jaki
<adsasfdas> mianowicie zaznaczyłem pewne coś w gimpie i chcę, żeby cała warstwa oprócz tego czegoś była przezroczysta.
<adsasfdas> lamerskie pytanie, upokorzyłem się
<winter> :->
<PushUpek> i pewnie nie użyłeś google?:P
<adsasfdas> w fotoczopie było tak, że klik i create vector mask.
<adsasfdas> uzyle
<adsasfdas> m
<adsasfdas> nie pomagacie mi
<PushUpek> ja używam photoshopa bo gimp mnie wpienia :P
<winter> adsasfdas: znam gimpa ale nie do konca wiem o co CI chodiz
 * winter idzie pograc w dooma
<Skrzyp> Szatan: ping
<winter> adsasfdas: zaznaczasz
<winter> warstwa - > maska - > dodaj maskę
<winter> -> zaznaczenie
<winter> i viola
<winter> potem tylko w oknie warstw aktywujesz warstwę
<winter> eee on poszedł już
<winter> peszek
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> cesc
<lotharek> hi
<winter> apropos gimpa podobno mają interfejs zmienić
<winter> s/apropos/a propos/
<Wizard> uh, ostatni raz jak coś robiłem w gimpie większego, to jeszcze gtk1 używał :D
<Wizard> potem mi przeszła grafika
<winter> Wizard: gimpe fajny jest ale korzystam z niego rekreacyjnie pomimo iż znam go dobrze
<Wizard> jesteś grafikiem?
<winter> nie, "korzystam z niego rekreacyjnie"
<winter> 4 fun
<Wizard> wywnioskowałem, że do pracy używasz czegoś innego
<Wizard> widocznie źle
<winter> nie mam pracy :-D
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> no to nie jesteś grafikiem
<winter> nom
<Wizard> graficy zawsze mają pracę ;P
<winter> teraz photoshopa bym się chciał nauczyć
<winter> ale cs5 bible mnie objętością rozwala
<winter> 900 stron czy cuś
<Wizard> heh
<winter> przydałoby się coś zwięźlejszego
<Wizard> ntat: nie wiemy, maile w html to zło
<PushUpek> ja nawet nie mam włączonego html w mailu ;) więc wszystko mi w txt wyświetla
<ntat> e-tam, co wy opowiadacie(?). Po to macie buty, żeby nie chodzić na boso:|
<Wizard> no też właśnie
<Wizard> po to jest czysty tekst, żeby wysyłać maile
<Wizard> a jakiś pedał wymyślił, że w liście musi być coś oprócz tekstu :/
<PushUpek> jeszcze ktoś wpadnie na pomysł przysłania mi maila w html na różowo... brrrrr
<PushUpek> poza tym spróbuj w konsoli przeczytać maila z html ;)
<ntat> PushUpek, to zależy z kim korespondujesz
<PushUpek> poza tym pierwszej osobie która mi przyśle maila w html, odpiszę w latex ;]
<Wizard> hehe
<Husio> lepiej wyslac mp3
<Wizard> jasne, aiff
<Husio> ale i tak najlepsza bylaby opowiedz we flashu :)
<PushUpek> w assemblerze ;P
<Husio> ehh, jutro do pracy :(
<winter> Husio: gdzie sprzątasz?
<Husio> tu i tam
<Husio> gdzie sie zabrudzi
<PushUpek> ehhh jutro znowu na piwo :P
<Enlik> PushUpek: nicka to se wybrałeś odpowiedniego
<PushUpek> wiem ;]
<ntat> PushUpek, w latex, tzn. w czym? W .tex czy w .dvi czy w .ps, czy w .pdf?
<PushUpek> ale koleżanka myślała, że to od tego, że lubię łapać za cycki ;]
<PushUpek> ntat .ps
<ntat> z resztą latex zapisuje również do .html
<ntat> ;]
<Enlik> w BMP, jakieś 20000x30000
<Wizard> heh, to mi piratebay.org przypomniało
<Wizard> w dziale grośby prawne
<Wizard> groźby*
<Wizard> palec mi się śliznął ;p
<BlessJah> Wizard: jako że s jest nad x to ci uwierzymy
<lotharek> jaki może być powód "zawieszania" conky?
<lotharek> zauważyłem, że ~18 wszystkie wskaźniki się zatrzymały ;-)
<suitch> weekened
<BlessJah> suitch: sie konczy
<suitch> widocznie wskazniki maja krotki
<ntat> suitch, Ty tutaj, a co z Kate?;)
<Wizard> heh
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> cześć suitch
<Cent> cześć
<Wizard> ntat: to już dawno nie żyje
<ntat> żyje, nie żyje ale chudy czasem na Kateos-pl się pokazuje
<ntat> strona istnieje
<suitch> ntat, przenieslismy sie generalnie na #kateos
<BlessJah> /1/w 21
<BlessJah> o jaki combo
<qermit> keNzi: co tam?
<keNzi> qermit: A tak sobie wpadłem i patrzę czy ludzie jeszcze żyja ;]
<keNzi> pytanie mam
<keNzi> Kadu Wam działa?
<Wizard> keNzi: nie
<keNzi> Ale to wina serwerów kadu czy gg?
<Enlik> GG u mnie działa (nie Kadu)
<Enlik> Ale chwilę jakby pobierały się statusy
<jacekowski> keNzi: dawno cie nie bylo
<keNzi> No ;)
<jacekowski> jak tam twoje videostesty
<keNzi> Dlatego wrócić chce z hukiem ;)
<jacekowski> videotesty*
<keNzi> A zarabiają ;]
<keNzi> Tylko, że mnie przy nich nie było z pół roku ponad.
<jacekowski> to co robiles?
<keNzi> ćpałem, chlałem, poznawałem miasto i dziewczyny ;)
<jacekowski> a kto robil?
<keNzi> Inni ;]
<jacekowski> bo chcialem zapytac czy jakas dobra kamere HD znasz
<jacekowski> z dobra optyka
<keNzi> Kamerki to nie moja branża ;)
<keNzi> Dobra, kadu działa ;f
<Wizard> nie działa mi, bo nie używam
<Wizard> albo na odwrót
<keNzi> jacekowski: jutro Ci podam namiary na gościa
<keNzi> Jak nie zapomne
<keNzi> jacekowski: A jak to ważne to się odezwij poprostu do mnie ;)
<keNzi> ale jutro
<Wizard> ACES HIGH!!!!
<keNzi> dobra, trza pobiegać
<keNzi> ave ;]
<Wizard> jave ;]
<xonik> Hello
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<winter> oh hai
<Enlik> http://roflcopter.pl/4247
<PushUpek> hehe
<yoshi314> http://roflcopter.pl/4164 to lepiej zapamietac
<PushUpek> heh ;] u nas na uczelni admin tak zrobił ;)
<PushUpek> i wszystko poszło się kochać ;D
<yoshi314> ja kiedys pomylilem sesje ssh i puscilem to na serwerze produkcyjnym
<yoshi314> na szczescie w coreutils bylo zabezpieczenie na taka sytuacje ;)
<PushUpek> ;]
<yoshi314> gdyby nie to to moze dzisiaj odkopano by mnie w jakims lesie z widelcami powbijanymi w oczy w rura od odkurzacza w ....
<yoshi314> *i rura
<PushUpek> hehe
<yoshi314> mialem farta, nie powiem
<PushUpek> przynajmniej byś był w tvn24 przez tydzień ;D
 * winter klupił se dębowe
<winter> kupił
<PushUpek> winter, robisz mi ochotę na piwo ;)
<winter> :<
<winter> niestety mam tylko jedno
<Szatan> winter: odlej mi 10 ml
<PushUpek> niestety ja też, nie chciało mi się iść do sklepu
<winter> ja byłem w sklepie specjalnie po to jedno
<PushUpek> po 1 piwo iść do sklepu?:> to tak jakbyś szedł do apteki po jednego kondoma :D
<winter> no coś w tym stylu
 * winter zrobił se workstacje z serwera 2008
<PushUpek> po co ci?:>
<winter> taka dewiacja
<winter> pozatym za free jest
<winter> do celów niekomercyjnych
<winter> inaczej 2500PLNw sklepie :->
<PushUpek> ;)
<PushUpek> ja tam mam za free z uczelni cały miroshit ;)
<PushUpek> microshit*
<winter> hehe
<winter> nawet jest pasek z gadżetami
<Wizard> heh
<spontaniczny> Cześć.
 * Wizard se postawił na workstację leoparda
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> nawet się sprawdza
<PushUpek> działa wszystko?:P
<spontaniczny> co to za distro jest?
<PushUpek> osx
<Wizard> ten starszy
<Wizard> nowszy już nie działa na moim lapku
<PushUpek> znaczy 10.coś tam?:P
<Wizard> snow leopard
<Wizard> 10.6
<Wizard> ja mam leoparda - 10.5
<PushUpek> hmm
<PushUpek> też bym zainstalował, gdyby nie to, że mam trochę rzeczy do zrobienia ;P
<PushUpek> można w nim już wybrać partycję?
<spontaniczny> Mam zainstalowana fedorke ale po resecie leci pasek ładowania i nie startuje- nie wyświetla gruba nawet. Moze mi ktoś pomóc?
<Wizard> ja mogę
<Wizard> fedora jak jest zainstalowana sama to "nie wyświetla gruba"
<spontaniczny> to jak właczyc gruba? Może safety mode pomoże
<Wizard> esc przy starcie
<Wizard> w fedorze
<spontaniczny> uhmm. Robie resa zobaczymy
<Wizard> potem najedź na ten najnowszy kernel (którego na codzień używasz)
<Wizard> naciśnij e, wywal rhbg quiet
<Wizard> i wróć z komunikatem błędu ;P
<Wizard> btw, #fedora
<Wizard> ale macie szacun, nawet ludzie z fedorami tu przychodzą
<Nerihsa> i gentoo
<Nerihsa> :o
<Wizard> chyba ty ;)
<Nerihsa> i nawet... z ubuntu!
<Wizard> hmm, ja mam w pracy
<Wizard> wystarczy
<Wizard> :>
<PushUpek> czasami lenie z ubuntu się trafią ;P
<Wizard> lenie?
<Wizard> a PushUpek co ma?
<frimer> Wizard: z slackware tez
<Wizard> o, /me będzie robił slacka w tygodniu
<Wizard> dobry os
<winter> trochę za małe repo na desktio
<winter> nawet z sbo
<Wizard> pitolić
<winter> które ssie
<Wizard> internet jest pełen źródeł
<PushUpek> Wizard, Ubuntu mam :P
<Wizard> a ja potrzebuję niewiele
<winter> s/desktio/desktop/
<winter> Wizard: kompilator i edytory tekstu są
<winter> :P
<Wizard> openbox, jdk, netbeans, jakaś przeglądarka i terminal
<Wizard> :P
<PushUpek> +flash żeby porno od czasu do czasu obejrzeć w przerwie od klepania kodu ;D
<frimer> oj nie jest tak zle ze slackware jak ludzie pisza
<Wizard> nie mam flasha nigdzie
<winter> flasha nie ma w repo, trzeba od adobe ssać
<Wizard> flash jest zbędny
<winter> :-o
<winter> ja mama falsha wszędzie :-D
<PushUpek> lol instalacja sp1 do visty się zapętliła ;D
<winter> ja mam ser4v 2008 sp2
<PushUpek> laptop koleżanki, więc instaluje to co ma na metce od spodu ;D
<winter> no no
<PushUpek> hm?
<winter> no tak
<PushUpek> no tak co?:>
<frimer> PushUpek: to samo mialem w robocie
<PushUpek> i?
<frimer> za 3 razem lub wiecej zakonczy sie sukcesem
<frimer> u mnie poszlo za 3 razem
<PushUpek> no to czekam cierpliwie :D
<PushUpek> dzięki za info :P
<frimer> nie wiem czemu sie tak dzieje, no ale sie dzieje :D
<PushUpek> 15 restart ;]
 * NightWish` ziewa amoralnie
<PushUpek> NightWish`, samico! ;]
<NightWish`> PushUpek: samcu :)
<winter> NightWish`: !!
<NightWish`> zimowy!
<winter> idę sobie kawkę strzelić :-)
<PushUpek> idę do sklepu po piwo...
<NightWish`> ide banować
 * dweller ma piwo
 * PushUpek też ma piwo(a)
<winter> PushUpek: to daleko do sklepu nie masz
<PushUpek> 5 minut spacerkiem ;)
 * NightWish` nie ma alkoholu
<NightWish`> ;/
<NightWish`> :(
<PushUpek> bo kobiety nie piją, tylko przynoszą alkohol
<PushUpek> 25 raz resetuje się ;D kurde ciekawe czy do 50 dojdzie
<NightWish`> PushUpek: ;]
<NightWish`> bym znowy powiedziała wypierdalaj z takimi tekstami, to znowu zaczna mi zwracać uwage, wiec tego nie powiem
<PushUpek> hehe
 * PushUpek delektuje się piwem
 * dweller odzyskal Mac OSX
<dweller> za pomoca dd z pliku 44GB na partycji
 * winter idzie zajarać
<dweller> masochizm okropny zrzucac cala partycje systemowa do pliku
<dweller> ale za to wszystkie rzeczy mam zachowane ;d
<PushUpek> jesteś moim idolem :D
<NightWish`> :D
<dweller> wiedzialem ze ci zaimponuje
<jatokor> Możecie polecić jakieś dobre IDE na linuksa do c++?
<PushUpek> gcc?
<jatokor> hm, nie wiem czy nie przykrzaczylem troche
<PushUpek> aaa ide :P
<PushUpek> nie doczytałem :D
<kaitoon> witam, zna ktoś jakiś transalotr niemieckiego do ubuntu ?
<jatokor> O ile sie nie myle kiedys uzywalem code blocks, ale moze jest cos lepszego ;)
<kaitoon> jatokor dzięki już patrzę
<dweller> jatokor: eclipse
<jatokor> kaitoon, to nie do tego ;)
<kaitoon> xD
<dweller> ew. vim/emacs jak nie masz zycia towarzyskiego
<jatokor> w sensie code blocks to nie translato ;P
<jatokor> z tego co widze jest eclipse, netbens i codeblocks z takich o ktorych slyszalem
<jatokor> Co najwygodniejsze?
<PushUpek> Kate czy jak to się nazywało też istniało
<DaZ> jeśli nie piszesz projektu na następne trzydziesci lat to olej ide.
<jacekowski> kate to edytor
<jacekowski> kdevelop to IDE
<jacekowski> ale pod linuxa nie ma nic co bylo by w polowie tak dobre jak visual studio
<DaZ> dobra kate nie jest zła
<dweller> visual studio ssie pałe
<jacekowski> bo?
<dweller> promuje dziwne zachowania i wydaje sie madrzejsze od programisty
<dweller> mialem napisac w tym projekt, ostatecznie na vimie skonczylem ;x
<jacekowski> to mozna skonfigurowac
<dweller> nie chcem sie przeklikiwac przez kilometry tekstu i tysiace checkboxów
<lukaszg_> jacekowski, od kiedy poznałe codelite, nie widzialem jeszcze nic lepszego
<jatokor> Nic na trzydziesci lat, niemniej jednak IDE to wygoda ;)
<dweller> w vimie tez mozna wygodnie klepac kod
<dweller> chociaz niekoniecznie cpp
<PushUpek> ja tam w gedit ostatnio piszę ;)
<PushUpek> ale nie cpp ;]
<lukaszg_> jatokor, jesli ide do c++ polecam codelite, pisze w nim programy w gtk+, gtkmm, i czystym c/c++ jest rewelacyjne
<PushUpek> lukaszg_, ma podpowiadanie składni?
<dweller> z reszta, czego chciec poza kolorowaniem skladni?
<lukaszg_> PushUpek, ma i to bardzo dobre
<PushUpek> hmm
<jatokor> dweller, vim jest spoko z kolorowaniem, ale mimo wszystko ide to wygoda :P
<PushUpek> to idę poczytać o tym
<lukaszg_> PushUpek, podpowiada ładnie biblioteki które już wspomniałem bez błędnie
<dweller> jatokor: jak sie nie umie vima skonfigurować ;>
<kaitoon> jak się nazywa repo do virtualbox ?
<jatokor> Nie twierdze, ze umiem ;)
<lukaszg_> PushUpek, jest w repo, ale lepej zassaj w www .deb najnowszą
<kaitoon> na gnome
<jatokor> ale vim to edytor kody, a nie ide
<jatokor> codelite zainstalowany i od razu chce update ;)
<lukaszg_> jatokor, bo w repo stara wersja pewno jakaś
<dweller> jatokor: a czym jest ide jak nie edytorem kodu?
<jatokor> ta, 2.7
<jatokor> a najnowsze 2.8
<dweller> dostarcza narzedzia, tylko ze kazda dystrybucja ma w swoim zasobie juz potrzebne narzedzia
<dweller> co najwyzej valgrida albo gdb instalujesz
<lukaszg_> aha no i codelite ma rewelacyjnie zintegrowanego debuggera (ofc bazującego na gdb)
<dweller> gdb z terminala potrafi obsługiwać owsik bez przeszkolenia
<jatokor> dweller, z calym szacunkiem, ale nie wszystko odbywa sie w konsoli :), albo inaczej, nie musi
<lukaszg_> dweller, codelite nie zabrania odpalac gdb z terminala...
<dweller> nie musi
<dweller> ale ja wolę ;>
<PushUpek> jaka przyjemność korzystać z linuxa bez konsoli?:D
<lukaszg_> dweller, a jaką uzywasz przeglądarke?
<lukaszg_> dweller, zapewne lynx ? :P
<dweller> fx 4b7
<dweller> a do muzyki spotify na wine ;>
<lukaszg_> lepsza z terminala ;p
<jatokor> ej do muzyki to akurat moc żądzi ;)
<winter> nie ma softwarowego miksera :<
<winter> to wada
<dweller> jest!
<dweller> alsaequal
<dweller> jatokor: mpd >> ... > moc
<winter> jest jakiś tam pacz ale trzeba źródła skompilować i sobie paczkę zbudować
<dweller> moc lubi zwiechy walic
<dweller> co mi sie zdarzylo juz kilka razy
<jatokor> próbowano mnie kiedyś przekonać do mpd, jakoś się nei przekonałem, moc jeszcze mnie nie zawiódł, może jak się zawiesi to pomyślę
<dweller> mpd + ncmpcpp
<dweller> masz i lyricsy i info z wiki o wykonawcy
<jatokor> kiedy ja tylko słucham ;)
<dweller> w sumie ja tez, dlatego uzywam spotify
<jacekowski> amarok 1.4 FTW
<jatokor> reasumując każdy ma jakieś upodobania ;)
<NightWish`> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PushUpek> gdzie?:>
<NightWish`> ojciec spalil mi ugruntowanie metafizyki moralnosci kanta ;<
<PushUpek> jak spalił?
<NightWish`> stwierdzil
<NightWish`> ze to NIE JEST dzielo wielkiego filozofa, na dodatek jedno z najlepszych
<NightWish`> wiec wzial te mala 88 stronnicowa ksiazeczke
<NightWish`> i wrzucil ja do pieca
<NightWish`> i tak sie zemscil na imperatywie kategorycznym :(
<NightWish`> i że to nie jest ksiazka ktora dostalam wygrywajac olimpiade :(
<NightWish`> samotność w sieci by spalił
<NightWish`> shopenhauera
<NightWish`> fromma
<NightWish`> ale nie KANTA ;<
<lotharek> NightWish`: w jakiej olimpiadzie dają książki?
<lotharek> takie*
<lotharek> OFil?
<NightWish`> tak
<lotharek> byłeś w centralnym?
<NightWish`> byłam
<lotharek> przepraszam :)
<lotharek> przykre
<lotharek> ja bym się wkurzył, lubię swoje książki :)
<lotharek> jakby mi ktoś Wittgensteina ruszył, to ubiłbym :P
<NightWish`> o jezu
<NightWish`> wicio
<NightWish`> jego zdania zapisywalam w postaci zdan logicznych
<NightWish`> bawilo mnie to
<NightWish`> mam cos z mozgiem
<NightWish`> no ja mam jeszcze spor fakultetów kanta
<lotharek> hm, interesujące zajęcie ;-) nie próbowałem
<lotharek> ja tam z filozofii dużo nie mam
<lotharek> Russel i Wittgenstein tylko
<lotharek> ;)
<PushUpek> 'zdania logiczne' zmusiły mnie do pójścia po piwo...
<NightWish`> lotharek: ile kosztuje wicio?
<NightWish`> tzn u mnie jest tradycja swiateczna
<lotharek> dociekania jakieś 30 zł
<lotharek> tyle bodaj płaciłem
<NightWish`> ze na wigilie zawsze sobie wybieram jakiś komplet ksiazek filozoficznych
<NightWish`> w zeszlym roku dorobilam sie wszystkich tomow realego
<NightWish`> w tym chyba zamowie krytyki kanta
<lotharek> eh
<lotharek> pozazdrościć prezentów :P u mnie pewnie skończy się na skarpetach :D
<lotharek> PushUpek: why? :)
<PushUpek> co why?:>
<lotharek> czemu zmusiły?
<lotharek> złe wspomnienia? :>
<PushUpek> bo przypomniały mi przedmiot ze studiów 'Wstęp do matematyki' w którym akurat logika była najprzyjemniejszą częścią materiału :P
<lotharek> achh :)
<lotharek> no ja matematyki mam sporo na studiach jak raz
<PushUpek> ja też ;)
<lotharek> informatyka czy matematyka? :)
<PushUpek> matematyka
 * lotharek 2
<PushUpek> wieczny student matematyki ;)
<NightWish`> ooooooooooooooooooo
<NightWish`> tako rzecze zaratustre musze dokupic
<lotharek> UWr?
<NightWish`> bo przeciez przyjacielowi na swieta dalam
<lotharek> NightWish`: w taniej książce to jest
<lotharek> NightWish`: dostałem jakiś czas temu za 10 zł
<lotharek> PushUpek: wieczny tj.?
<lotharek> kojarzę jednego Waszego pracownika ;)
<PushUpek> lotharek, tak uwr
<PushUpek> wieczny, tj hmmm
<PushUpek> licencjat robię już jakieś 5 lat ;P
<PushUpek> albo i lepiej
<lotharek> aha ;)
<NightWish`> lotharek: ja w empiku za 12 kupilam
<NightWish`> i shopiego za 6
<NightWish`> PushUpek: ile Ty masz lat samcu?
<PushUpek> 26
<lotharek> brrr
<lotharek> niedługo zniżki na miejskie się skończą :P
<PushUpek> na miejskie nie skończą się ;P są póki jest się studentem
<PushUpek> na pkp się skończyły ;)
<dweller> pkp ssie
<lotharek> u nas do ukończenia 26 roku życia są (w Krk)
<lotharek> hm, czyli już by się skończyły ;)
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> u mnie nie ma limitu takiego :P
<lotharek> o czym licencjat piszesz?
<NightWish`> winter: !
<lotharek> widziałem ostatnio pracę koleżanki z jakiejś uczelni w B-B
<PushUpek> ja mam egzamin licencjacki, nie mam pracy ;)
<winter> NightWish`: !
<PushUpek> ale muszę jeszcze 3 przedmioty do niego zaliczyć
<lotharek> o... pierścieniach :-D kończyła się dowodem, że pierścienie euklidesowe są DIG
<lotharek> :-)
<PushUpek> hehe ;)
<NightWish`> winter: co siedzisz cicho?
<lotharek> ciekawe, że takie coś przepuszczają
<PushUpek> ostatnio różne wały widziałem w pracach
<NightWish`> jak oni o matmie gadają, to nie mam co pisać
<winter> NightWish`: przeglądam demoty i trochę źle się czuję
<PushUpek> np dwóch moich kumpli razem pisało pracę magisterską i razem ją bronili ;]
<NightWish`> winter: to wracaj do dobrego samopoczucia :)
<lotharek> ocena na pół?:)
<PushUpek> nie ;D
<winter> NightWish`: za dużo kawy wypiłem
<winter> NightWish`: jeszcze z godzinę i mi przejdzie
<PushUpek> NightWish`, a ile ty masz tego vatu do 18 dodanego?:P
<NightWish`> PushUpek: 2
<NightWish`> :)
<PushUpek> ładna liczba ;)
<NightWish`> ta
<NightWish`> rozpaczalam
<NightWish`> bo przestałam być nascie
<NightWish`> a zaczelo byc dziecia/dziesci ;<
<PushUpek> zobaczysz jak szybko zleci ci do ćwierć :P
<NightWish`> spoko ;d
<NightWish`> i tak sie czuje zajebiscie ;d
<dweller> byle nie w polszy
<dweller> tu nie ma przyszłości
<NightWish`> dweller: tam, pierdolenie
<NightWish`> dla mnie jest :)
<NightWish`> wiem co chce w zyciu robic
<PushUpek> ja tam wyjadę z Polski jak przestaną produkować piwo :P
<NightWish`> ja chce doktorat zrobic
<NightWish`> a potem profesure
<lotharek> NightWish`:
<PushUpek> w jakiej dziedzinie?
<lotharek> to też niestety lepiej za granicą :)
<NightWish`> filozofia
<NightWish`> lotharek: si
<lotharek> również o doktoranckich myślę
<NightWish`> dlatego moj mentor chce mnie do getyngi na rok wyslac
<lotharek> i coraz bardziej przekonuję się do Zurychu
<NightWish`> a ze pojde na doktorat to mi obiecal w sumie zaraz po przyjeciu na studia
<NightWish`> ale chuj, chce bez jego pomocy
<lotharek> na jakiej uczelni studiujesZ?
<lotharek> studiujesz*
<NightWish`> UMK
<lotharek> mhm
<PushUpek> umk to poznań?
<lotharek> Toruń
<PushUpek> ach tak ;]
<NightWish`> TORUN
<NightWish`> lotharek: Mirosław Żelazny
<winter> NightWish`: mieszkam niedaleko (35km), może kiedyś się na piwo wybierzemy
<NightWish`> to nazwisko mi wystarcza zeby tu siedziec
<NightWish`> winter: łooo, a Ty skad? :)
<winter> inowrocław
<NightWish`> oooooooo :)
<NightWish`> no szczecin mnie odwiedzal niedawno
<NightWish`> wiec szykuj sie ze na piwko wyskoczymy kiedys ;)
<winter> też mój kumpel mieszka z dziewczyną w toruniu, przeprowadził się niedawno
<lotharek> u nas też są nieźli filozofowie :)
<winter> także jego tez bym chciał odwiedzić
<NightWish`> lotharek: na Uwr?
<lotharek> UJ
<NightWish`> lotharek: no z pewnością :)
<NightWish`> ale powiem Ci
<NightWish`> ze IF  unas
<NightWish`> jest po prostu hmmm jedyną samą w sobie jednostką
<lotharek> np. mój ulubiony Jan Hartman :-)
<lotharek> lubię jego wykłady
<NightWish`> nie ma wrednych wykładowców, nie ma tępych chujów, są albo Ci co odbierają nagrody Polityki "zostańcie z nami" albo tacy co są po prostu zajebiści
<NightWish`> Mirosław Żelazny :)
<NightWish`> na jego wykladach zawsze są pełne sale
<NightWish`> a ze my mamy monografy
<NightWish`> to w ogóle masakra
<NightWish`> w ogóle tak jak chcialam się przenieść na inną uczelnie
<NightWish`> tak po roku stwierdzilam ze nigdzie sie nie ruszam
<lotharek> u nas w instytucie (IM), jak jest jakiś naprawdę ciekawy wykład (np. Algebra komutatywna), to okazuje się, że zapisuje się na niego ~6-7 osób
<NightWish`> winter: kiedys sie zobaczymy, skoro tak blisko jestes :)
<lotharek> :-) tak przynajmniej było w 08/09, jak to robiłem
<NightWish`> lotharek: Psychologia egzystencjalna
<winter> NightWish`: może jeszcze w tym miesiącu skoczę do T
<NightWish`> "beczący dasein"
<NightWish`> winter: spoko, mogę Ci zostawić moj numer
<winter> bo obiecałem kumplowi że go odwiedzę
<NightWish`> ale ja mam teraz problemy z węzłem chłonnym
<winter> NightWish`: /msg
<NightWish`> w weekendy pracuję
<NightWish`> i jeszcze Poznań mnie chce odwiedzić
<lotharek> zmykam
<lotharek> cu
<NightWish`> ZNALAZLAM
<PushUpek> narta
<NightWish`> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-28
<buharin> m477: hej:P
<buharin> m477: jestes?
<luigi69> Siemka, ¿yje ktoœ?
<qermit> powiem wam coś
<qermit> zdalne pulpity są mega kozacką rzeczą
<foreste> chyba koncze z debianem
<foreste> .bo ostatnio stanal w miejscu
<foreste> nawet wersji sid
<foreste> zeby polroku mija od wydania kde 4,7 i nadal w debianie niema to skandal
<microsoftbusters> ech wywalilo mnie
<qermit> foreste: po co komu kde
<foreste> mi ;p
<foreste> tylko mam problem fedora czy arch
<foreste> lub ew pld
<foreste> w arch to sporo siedzenia w nano jest
<lisu1> re
<m477> o kurde
<lisu1> re
<m477> re
<m477> swita
<m477> :)
<m477> jak zimno ;o
<sysek> jakie tam zino
<sysek> wieje
<mati75> no właśnie
 * m477 shrugs
<sysek> lol pld
<sysek> to przeciez nie istnieje
<m477> sysek: ?
<sysek> 06:54:19 <   foreste> tylko mam problem fedora czy arch
<sysek> 06:54:29 <   foreste> lub ew pld
<m477> pld?
<sysek> polskie distro linuksa
<sysek> korzysta zniego max 1 osoba
<m477> tworca
<m477> to pewnie cos jak maluch racer wsrod gier komputerowych
<sysek> cos tego typu
<sysek> jezu
<sysek> nowy korn w esce rock leci
<m477> i co
<sysek> get up jeszcze bylo spoko, ten nowy to juz sprzedajne cos
<sysek> popshit
<sysek> korn sie skonczyl jakies 6 lat
<m477> y
<m477> jak ta plyta z tym nowym perkusista wyszla
<sysek> co
<sysek> korn III jest najs
<sysek> ale teraz chca wydac dubstepowa plyte
<m477> żal
<sysek> ano
<m477> musze Roofita ogarnac
<Thorbjorn> m477: jooooooodła, jooooodła, jodła its maj lajf!
<m477> This ain't a Jodła for the brokenhearted
<Galahad_> :D
<Galahad_> this is jodła  from bronks :D
<Galahad_> http://tekturaopolska.pl/images/stories/jesien2011/butenko%20-%20plakat.jpg
<Galahad_> :D
<m477> I f***ed a girl I like it
<m477> Jodła linux charakteryzuje sie niesamowitą stabilnością
<Thorbjorn> nom
<Thorbjorn> jest tak stabilny, jak openbsd
<sysek> jodla linux?
<Thorbjorn> nom
<sysek> co to ?
<Thorbjorn> linux jodłowy
<m477> najlepsze distro
<sysek> ehe
<Galahad_> distro miłośników jinu
<Thorbjorn> nienie
<Thorbjorn> miłośników jodły
<Galahad_> nienie nie m477 miłośników jodłowania!
<Thorbjorn> nie
<Thorbjorn> miłosników jodły
<Thorbjorn> jodłowanie to hymn jodłolandu
<BlessJah_> Thorbjorn: openbsd jest synonimem stabilnosci?
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah_: w Jodła Linux? tak
<Dreadlish> o/
<BlessJah> dziekuje, nie mam wiecej pytan
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: to fork koziolinuksa
<Dreadlish> szjida
<Dreadlish> szkoda*
<Dreadlish> jeśli ma być tak samo nierealny
<m477> instalowanie ubuntu to jak wnoszenie jodły do lasu
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: byłbyś chętny do testowania?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> bylebyłby realny
<Thorbjorn> m477: challenge accepted?
<m477> wut
<Thorbjorn> dobra, zbieramy społeczność
<Thorbjorn> u nas każdy jest prezesem!
<Dreadlish> bo ja moge zobaczyć wtf
<matti__> i będzie panic jodła ;)
<Dreadlish> byle by to nie był kolejny rimejk ubuntu z zmienioną tapetę i paroma pakietami więcej
<Thorbjorn> hmmm
<Thorbjorn> wymagający się znalazł
<m477> ano
<Thorbjorn> kamieniem  go!
<matti__> jodłą :)
<Thorbjorn> Ja ogólnie jstem otwarty na propozycje
<Thorbjorn> możemy robić coś w tym kierunku
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> wymagający się znalazł
<Dreadlish> którego wkurzają te rimejki ze zmienioną tapetą
<Thorbjorn> co byś proponował?
<Dreadlish> które nic nie wnoszą do tematu
<Dreadlish> proponował bym
<Dreadlish> COŚ NORMALNEGO
<Dreadlish> z NORMALNYM INSTALATOREM (lub bez niego)
<Dreadlish> co da się zainstalować BEZ UŻYCIA NAPĘDU CD I KOMBINOWANIA
<Thorbjorn> może arch z xfce z instalatorem
<Dreadlish> i co ci nie wrzuca pulseaudio bez xorga
<Thorbjorn> m477: rozumiesz go?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: wszystko poza windą powinno pojsc
<sysek> ee
<m477> zara
<sysek> cos jak kozio linux?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: no w zasadzie tak
<Dreadlish> sysek: coś w tym stylu :D
<Galahahad_> kurna to ja odpadam bo mógłmbym ewenualnie robić nowe tapety
<Thorbjorn> nie szkodzi
<m477> ;o
<Thorbjorn> kto chętny /j #jodla-linux
<m477> ten dzien przejdzie do historii
<Galahahad_> ten dzień zmienił oblicze świata
<m477> to cos jak powstanie skynetu
<sysek> wam to sie nudzi
<Thorbjorn> nom
<Thorbjorn> ale zobacz.
<Thorbjorn> JODŁA LINUX!
<Thorbjorn> z KDE 3.5
<sysek> lol kde3.5
<Galahahad_> kade jest niebieski :(
<m477> ale tapeta bedzie zielona
<Thorbjorn> to będzie zielony
<Thorbjorn> noo
<Thorbjorn> Galahahad_: grafikiem jesteś?
<Galahahad_> nie kierowcą busa
<Galahahad_> :D
<Thorbjorn> no to akurat CIebie nam brakuje!
<Thorbjorn> → /j #jodla-linux
<m477> moze byc
<Galahahad_> jodła linux dla tych co rzucili szkoła i wybrali jodłowanie czyli kompletnie zielonych :D
<m477> bedziesz nas wozil na konferencje
<Thorbjorn> Galahahad_: fajne motto, linux dla zielonych
<Galahahad_> z wyjądkiem czasu przedświątecznego bo worze jodły do marketów
<Dreadlish> wożę*
<Galahahad_> no ... nie skłamałem
<m477> kanibale ;/
<Thorbjorn> m477: on jest dziwny
<Thorbjorn> on w worze ma jodły zamiast jąder
<Thorbjorn> PROROK!
<Thorbjorn> m477: uklęknij
<Thorbjorn> i przepraszaj Wielką Jodłe!
<Dreadlish> m477: a teraz ssaj :D
<BlessJah> @g
 * m477 klenkam przed jodlom
<Thorbjorn> http://www.fakt.pl/Rosjanin-z-jodla-w-plucach,artykuly,43998,1.html
<Thorbjorn> z szyszki wykluł się jodłociciel!
<m477> z szyszki powstales w jodle sie obrucisz
<sysek> w sumie, doszedlem do wniosku, ze na razie chyna nie bede kupowal iMac, a po prostu jakiegos kompa z i5 albo lustrzanke cyfrowa
<Dreadlish> luszczanke firmy słony
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<Dreadlish> jełop
<Dreadlish> jak już tak przewracamy
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk: jak tam pokrakos?
<PoKrAk> mała przerwa ale zyje
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze... i zrobi się 29385738974759347593847589347895739845739579374598347 klonów żulbuntu
<PoKrAk> bede na koniec roku poprawioną wersje wrzucał
<sysek> Dreadlish: ee nie?
<Thorbjorn> → /j #jodla-linux
<PoKrAk> teraz mam inny projekt do ogarniecia
<Thorbjorn> jaki?
<Dreadlish> wrzućcie kernel gentoowy, sysv z archa, paczki debiana i yuma i to ogarnijcie razem
<Thorbjorn> ok
<Dreadlish> powodzenia :D
<Dreadlish> albo kernel gentoowy, sysv z archa i portage
<Thorbjorn> ok
<m477> twórcy jodła linux juz nie z takimi problemami sie zmagali
<PoKrAk> zarobkowy :D
<Dreadlish> albo kernel gentoowy, openrc i portage
<Dreadlish> to wyjdzie wam gentoo ;d
<Galahahad_> wszystko już było :(
<Thorbjorn> to ja  zrobie ubuntu z apt-getem i unity co?
<Dreadlish> to nawal kernel freebsd, systemd i yuma
<Thorbjorn> ok
<PoKrAk> no to xen zaprzagniety do pracy again
<Thorbjorn> jaki xen?
<Galahahad_> a yuma jest taka dobra?
<PoKrAk> wirtualizacja xen
<Thorbjorn> fajna jest
<Galahahad_> przecież to jest napisane w pythonie! ;D
<Thorbjorn> ale wole poldka
<PoKrAk> mam kilka maszyn na niepełnej wirtualizacji
<PoKrAk> i wlasnie robie jedna od nowa jako srodowisko testowo prezentacyjne pod projekt
<Dreadlish> poldek
<Dreadlish> śmierdzi pld
<Galahahad_> gdybym maił czas ...ehh ale ciężkie jest życie busiarza
<m477> :(
<Thorbjorn> Galahahad_: możesz u nas zostać kierownikiem ds transportu alkoholu
<Thorbjorn> bo samego kierownika ds alkoholu już mamy
<Galahahad_> heehe nawet wiem skąd brać najtaniej :d
<m477> ja bede kierownikiem ds spozycia
<Thorbjorn> nie
<m477> ;/
<Thorbjorn> ty będziesz kołował zagryzke
<m477> pf
<Dreadlish> e tam
<m477> browarami sie zagryza
<Galahahad_> m477, z dala od alkoholu ! to ma byc dla wszytkich
<Thorbjorn> spożywać będziemy razem na kolegium
<Dreadlish> m477: wódą - gdzie browary :D
<Dreadlish> klin z rana postawi każdego pana
<m477> ew trzy
<Dreadlish> góra 10
<Galahahad_> "klin" tak nazwiemy naszego menagera pakietów :D
<Thorbjorn> hmmm
<Galahahad_> np Klin 10.0
<Thorbjorn> hmmm, ciekawe, ciekawe
<Thorbjorn> albo denaturat
<Galahahad_> denaturat to bedzie jeden z domyślnych theme
<Galahahad_> murinia czysta żytnia
<Galahahad_> tango zoładkowa miętowa
<m477> ;d
<m477> Jodła Linux 1.0 Soczysty Bełt
<Wilczek> ...
<matti__> m477: pierwszy linuks gdzie każda linia została napisana pod wpływem ;)
<Galahahad_> niee za bardzo obsceniczne a nie lepiej: Jodła Linux 1.0 "Life is beuty full" ?
<m477> ;]
<Galahahad_> soczysty bełt to bedzie nasz ekran śmeirci
<m477> Ty jestes kierowca busa
<Galahahad_> nom....
<m477> ;/
<Galahahad_> musi być w pakietach wine !
<Galahahad_> jak wyjdzei nasza Jodła to bedzie sęsacja
<ChaosEngine> re
<Galahahad_> system operacyjny dla tych co siedzą przed monitorem i popijają piwko
<Galahahad_> pierwszy system dostępny od 18 lat :D
<Galahahad_> zakazany owoc smakuje najlepiej więc na popularność nie powinniśmy narzekać :D
<Galahahad_> oczywiście dla nieletnich będzie Jodła Pikolo :D
<Galahahad_> ok spadam szykować busa
<Galahahad_> cześć
<matti__> Jodła
<m477> tak?
<matti__> a ty czasem trzeźwiejesz ?
<suitch> czesc
<m477> moze :>
<PoKrAk> qwa nie ma to jak wysypka łacza podczas zdalnych instalacji
<PoKrAk> bobrze ze na wirtualce
<matti__> ja brzoza
<Dreadlish> re
<matti__> jodłą
<Dreadlish> dalej jodła
<matti__> dobre hasło :)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> dawać żarcie
<m477> om nom nom
<Dreadlish> jest
<Dreadlish> mam durny kabel
<Dreadlish> http://saragossa.net/images/VGAmulti.gif
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: ;x
<Dreadlish> co sie dzieje
<m477> mmm pojadlem
<Dreadlish> nie
<tomasz_hp> Witam
<tomasz_hp> mam Unity i problem jak dodac ikone do aktywity
<tomasz_hp> aktywatora
<tomasz_hp> mam tylko znak zapytania
<Trojanin> przeciągnij ją na pasek?
<m477> :)
<tomasz_hp> nie dziala ;)
<tomasz_hp> program mi sie pojawil tam ale bez ikony
<tomasz_hp> jak ja dokoptowac z pliku ;)
<Dreadlish> bym coś powiedział, ale nie powiem bo mnie znowu zamutujecie
<tomasz_hp> ? ;)
<Dreadlish> wywal unity [problem solved
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> klawiatura wariuje
<tomasz_hp> no ale to jest ubuntu kanal i oficjalnie uzywa sie unity
<Dreadlish> a czy ktoś tu używa ubuntu? :D
<tomasz_hp> mi tam styka nawet do ikon
<tomasz_hp> tylko zeby byly w calosci ;)
<Dreadlish> a na pewno nie działa jak przeciągasz?
<Dreadlish> bo moge aż zrebootować i to unity zainstalować specjalnie po to, żeby sprawdzić
<tomasz_hp> no nie dziala odpalilem program eclipse indigo i sie pojawilo bez ikony
<tomasz_hp> normalnie to ja maja i wtedy zostawiam na stale w pasku i juz
<Dreadlish> a tak to masz ikonę?
<tomasz_hp> ikona tam jest osobno w pliku
<tomasz_hp> ale unity jej nie widzi
<Dreadlish> może poprostu nie ta wielkość?
<tomasz_hp> no ale to powinno przeskalowac hm
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> powinno
<Dreadlish> ale ma swoje fochy
<Dreadlish> zrestartuj unity - może zobaczy
<tomasz_hp> moze uda mi sie zrobic skrot do aplikacji z ikona i wtedy odpale
 * m477 adrenaline enerdży drink
<Dreadlish> jem zupe
<m477> chinska
<Dreadlish> NIE
<Dreadlish> jem zupe
<Dreadlish> :<
<m477> ;/
<Dreadlish> "krzysiu" "co?" "jem" "zupe"
<m477> ;o
<Dreadlish> nie mów że nie znasz
<Dreadlish> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk4Lwk265_Q
<m477> znam ****o
<Dreadlish> te
<Dreadlish> WYRAŻAJ się pop*******cu
<sysek> :)
<m477> :)
<Dreadlish> co tam sysek?
<Dreadlish> robimy jodłę? :D
<m477> sysuśśśśśś
<tomasz_hp> i dupa
<tomasz_hp> odporne to unity na wszelkie proby heh
<m477> tomasz_hp: tu kazdy na windowsie siedzi
<m477> i tylko udaje ze ma linuxa
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> kolejny gej
<sysek> to robcie
<sysek> ja musze sie pouczyc
<m477> czego? ;o
<Dreadlish> na przyrode
<Dreadlish> bo będzie kartkówka
<Dreadlish> :DDDD
<m477> ;/
<sysek> ...
<sysek> okej
<sysek> nie bede komentowal
<Dreadlish> :C
<Dreadlish> nie wiecie o co chodzi
<m477> :S
<m477> no masz kartkowke
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> mówie że nie wiecie o co chodzi
<m477> Dreadlish: a z czego?
<Dreadlish> a kij tam
<Dreadlish> nie można pożartować
<m477> ;/
<tomasz_hp> lol
<tomasz_hp> a nikt nie siedzi na macbooku? :D
<m477> pedały tylko
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i taki co sie z serem kojarzy
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: ja teraz siedzę przed macbookiem, a co?
<TheNumb> A nim bym nie usiadł bo pewnie matryca by się poszła yeahbatsh.
<tomasz_hp> :D
<tomasz_hp> a teraz mi sie Android SDK zwiesil :D
<tomasz_hp> nie ma jak linux :D
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: nie ma to jak się wkutwić.
<TheNumb> :3
<m477> tomasz_hp: co piszesz
<Dreadlish> to co ty tam
<Dreadlish> sgsa robisz?
<Dreadlish> czy inne nie dające się zrobić coś
<m477> watch your language young boy
<Dreadlish> słuchaj
<tomasz_hp> sgs2 ?
<Dreadlish> ten telefon mi wystarczająco czasu zmarnował
<tomasz_hp> hehe czemu ?
<Dreadlish> potem właściciel rzucił nim o ściane i "sam się naprawił"
<tomasz_hp> dziala jak narazie swietnie :D ino bateria juz mi sie chyba zuzyla sporo
<Dreadlish> ale ja mówie o sgsie nie sgs2
<tomasz_hp> jedynce?
<Dreadlish> TAK
<Dreadlish> sama nazwa mówi
<tomasz_hp> oj to go nie mialem
<Dreadlish> to lepiej go nie miej
<tomasz_hp> ale polecam sgs2
<tomasz_hp> wymiata ;)
<Dreadlish> ja narazie mam e71
<m477> ;/
<TheNumb> Fajny telefon, trzyma na akumulatorze 8h (:
<Dreadlish> i gdzieś w okolicach grudnia będę miał kasę na inny
<m477> ^_^
<m477> cool
<tomasz_hp> to co robi 2x 1,2GHz , 1GB ramu i szybka grafa to przechodzi wszelkie oczekiwania ;)
<Dreadlish> gdzie te telefony trzymające 2 tygodnie
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: no, wpieprza akumulator tak szybko :3
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w mojej kieszeni :D
<tomasz_hp> moj laduje co dziennie lub dwa razy dziennie :D
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: a co masz? ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nokia 6220 Classic, z symbianem
<tomasz_hp> jak sluzy do dzwonienia i smsow to trzyma prawie 2tyg
<Dreadlish> ahh :D
<tomasz_hp> ale jak odpale gierke albo siedze na necie to idzie bateria idzie :D
<tomasz_hp> widzieliscie ShadowGun gierke na andka ?? grafika jak na kompie :D
<Dreadlish> nie.
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: no chyba nie jak na pcta ;p
<TheNumb> Nie ma opcji.
<tomasz_hp> plus amoled ekran i psp wysiada :D
<TheNumb> Pics or it didn't happen.
<tomasz_hp> zobacz na youtubie :D
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: chyba nie psp vita ;-)
<Dreadlish> pics i porównanie do skyrima/crysisa/mw3/bf3
<Dreadlish> :>
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ++
<tomasz_hp> nawet playerowi sie cienie zmieniaja :D
<TheNumb> Do Skyrima sczególnie :D
<tomasz_hp> psp vita jest na andku ?
<Dreadlish> SKAJRIM SKAJRIM napieprzam cały dzień se w skajrim
<Dreadlish> jakoś tak od dwóch tygodni
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: chyba tak.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: też bym grał gdybym nie miał integry ;x
<tomasz_hp> no to mysle ze sgs2 tez da rade te gierki obsluzyc ;)
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: nie
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: ;-)
<tomasz_hp> ale juz potrzebny joy na BT :D
<Dreadlish> szkoda że trzyma pare godzin
<tomasz_hp> a co ma psp vita takiego ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: ma potencjał :P
<m477> witam
<m477> kto polewa?
<Dreadlish> i tak pc > konsola > telefon
<Dreadlish> m477: sam polewasza
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: psp vita ma 4 rdzenie (:
<m477> Dreadlish: 7 raz z rzedu?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> nawet 20
<m477> jupi
<tomasz_hp> aa no to fakt ;) sgs2 ino dwa heh
<tomasz_hp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Jxauh-38g
<Dreadlish> kto to widział
<Dreadlish> 2 rdzenie wtelefonie
<Dreadlish> i po co to komu
<tomasz_hp> lol
<tomasz_hp> jak po co ? zeby chodzil plynnie
<Dreadlish> nokia 3310 chodziła płynnie
<Dreadlish> a miała ze 4mHz
<tomasz_hp> tak jak masz w lapku dwa rzdenie i system smiga plynnie
<PoKrAk> fuck brak mi pomysłów
<tomasz_hp> odpalisz co i Ci kompa nie zamuli, a na 1 rdzeniowcach to zamula
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: idź do Damn3da - on cie zainspiruje
<Dreadlish> tomasz_hp: sorry - gównianny argument
<PoKrAk> mail for subdomena.domena.com.pl loops back to myself
<TheNumb> tomasz_hp: ueee, grafika jak UT
<TheNumb> Lol
<TheNumb> :D
<tomasz_hp> hehe no moze :D
<tomasz_hp> ale zobacz na postac glowna :D
<PoKrAk> probuje ozenic postfixa z courieremm i mysqlem
<tomasz_hp> na sgs2 wyglada to jeszcze lepiej :D
<PoKrAk> dla jednej domeny
<tomasz_hp> bo ekran mniejszy :D
<PoKrAk> jest w stanie mi ktos pomoc
<tomasz_hp> pisze ktos z Was pod androida?
<m477> ja
<TheNumb> ja
<TheNumb> nie
<tomasz_hp> m477 i wydales juz cos? jakies sukcesy? ;)
<m477> Dreadlish: http://wnko.pl/i/3837f6lel.jpg
<Dreadlish> JEM ZUPE
<tomasz_hp> smacznego ;)
<Dreadlish> tzn. zjadłem drugie
<Dreadlish> ale to szczegóły ;d
<m477> nie szpanuj
<Dreadlish> mam jeszcze co jeść
<tomasz_hp> a ja klopsy z marketu wciagnalem i starczy :D
<Dreadlish> ja mam wczorejsze schaboszczaki
<Dreadlish> nawet niezłe
<Dreadlish> ale twarde
<tomasz_hp> odkad jestem na emigracji nie wiem co to dobre polskie zarcie :D
<Dreadlish> to gdzie ty żyjesz?
<Dreadlish> aaa
<Dreadlish> niderlandy
<tomasz_hp> w holandii siedze :D
<tomasz_hp> nie bede robil 35 lat na chate w pl heh
<Dreadlish> no racja
<tomasz_hp> lepiej tutaj 5 odkladac
<tomasz_hp> po 2 latach mozna sie spokojnie kawalerke w pl kupic a u nas?;)
<Dreadlish> aj dobra
<Dreadlish> nie musisz mówić
<Dreadlish> wiem jak to jest
<m477> nie wiesz !
<Dreadlish> m477: imo gtfo pijaczku
<m477> ~_~
<m477> bana nie masz czasem?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Dreadlish> nie przeklnąłem
<Dreadlish> wyraziłem tylko swoje zdanie na twój temat
<m477> nie tlumacz sie
<tomasz_hp> lol
<|Lamik> Witam, mam serwer dns 313. chcialbym postawic na nim ubuntu.. ma ktos chwilke bo mam kilka pytan. -- teraz stoi na webianie.
<sysek> fcuk
<m477> ;/
<tomasz_hp> ?
<Dreadlish> jej
<Dreadlish> mój debian wrócił
<Dreadlish> Linux padaka 3.1.0-1-686-pae #1 SMP Mon Nov 14 08:24:20 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dreadlish>  Pentium III (Coppermine)
<Dreadlish>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Dreadlish> Mem:           502        133        368          0         11         54
<Dreadlish> tak - działa na tym xorg
<tomasz_hp> ?
<sysek> dobra
<sysek> zrobilem Gold w treningu apple
<sysek> teraz mozna pograc
<m477> ;o
<tomasz_hp> jakim treningu ?
<sysek> jeszcze jeden poziom i kierownik sie odczepi
<sysek> tomasz_hp: ASTO tzw
<m477> to duzo mowi
<sysek> google nie gryzie
<Dreadlish> zapytam się jak patriota
<Dreadlish> GEJ CZY PEDAŁ?
<tomasz_hp> oblsugi systemu? :D
<Dreadlish> wszystko co apple jest od gejów i pedałów
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Why?
<Dreadlish> bo tak
<tomasz_hp> hehe
<tomasz_hp> ja myslalem kiedys o macbooku
<Dreadlish> bo płacisz za ten sam sprzęt w "ładnym" opakowaniu 3 razy więcej
<tomasz_hp> pewnie szybszy od windowsa
<sysek> Dreadlish: kurwa
<sysek> 110 argumentow
<sysek> i wtedy mozemy rozmawiac
<sysek> boze
<Dreadlish> BOSHE
<sysek> ale tak to jest
<Dreadlish> jeden dobry i już hejtują :D
<tomasz_hp> placi sie za system i za wsparcie techniczne
<sysek> z naszym spoleczenstwem
<sysek> nie stac, to hejtuje
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tak jak połowy mieszkańców naszego kochanego kraju
<sysek> to do roboty
<tomasz_hp> trzeba wyjechac
<Dreadlish> poza tym nie widze w tym nic nadzwyczajnego prócz "dizajnu"
<tomasz_hp> i za polowe wyplaty masz dobrego macbooka
<Dreadlish> lub 3x lepszego lapka firmy lenovo
<Dreadlish> nie smieszne?
<tomasz_hp> ale co znaczy lepszego ?
<sysek> bo ma wiecej GHz
<sysek> i juz fapping maksymalny
<tomasz_hp> macos sie bedzie na nim kaszanil
<m477> :D
<tomasz_hp> i bedzie piracki ;)
<tomasz_hp> w macbookach sie liczy system a nie sprzet heh widocznie tak bardzo go cenia ze tyle kosztuje
<m477> edauy
<tomasz_hp> hehe
<sysek> poza tym, moj hajs i kupuje co chce
<tomasz_hp> :)
<tomasz_hp> dokladnie :D
<tomasz_hp> na swieta kupuje kindle 4 :D ktos mnie wysmieje?:D
<m477> woot
<sysek> tomasz_hp: zaraz sie ktos znajdze, albo i nie, bo nie ma znaczka Apple
<tomasz_hp> z darmowym 3g ;)
<m477> ja moge pohejtowac
<m477> jak wam tego tak brakuje
<sysek> nie brakuje :)
<lisu> tomasz_hp: kup sobie lepiej zapas benzyny, bo jak pójdzie w góre na święta, to będziesz szybko sprzedawał tego kindle x]
<m477> ;]
<m477> nie bedzie choinki w tym roku
<^mhr> aż mam ochotę coś zniszczyć
<Szatyniak> =)
<m477> wtf
<^mhr> nigdy więcej nie dodam 16 latka do znajomych na skajpie i fejsbuku
<^mhr> :|
<Szatyniak> a co jest?
<Szatyniak> ;>
<^mhr> uważa że nazywam się google i muszę mu poradzić z problemami zakupowymi
<^mhr> bidula ma tylko 2k na aparat
<m477> ojojoj
<m477> cool sotry bro
<^mhr> no
<Szatyniak> przechodzę dzisiaj z Fedory na Ubuntu
<m477> a ty sie zalisz na ircu
<Szatyniak> myślałem nad openSuse, ale się rozmyśliłem
<^mhr> i?
<Szatyniak> ciekawe jak to będzield
<m477> chciałbym zaprosić was na całonocne walenie wódy
<Szatyniak> mhm :>
<m477> mamy juz pierwszego ochoptnika widze
<Szatyniak> jasne
<Szatyniak> ;]
<m477> polewaj
<m477> zaczniemy dzis wczesniej
<Szatyniak> okej
<Szatyniak> polewam
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> idźcie sobie na #popijawa,0
<m477> slabo
<m477> tak sie polewa
 * m477 polewa
<m477> widzisz?
<Szatyniak> woo
 * Dreadlish leje prosto w morde
<m477> Dreadlish: punktujesz u mnie
<Szatyniak> poszło dobrze :D
 * Dreadlish skończył butelkę
<^mhr> m477:
<sysek> szkoda, ze teraz nie moge wziac na raty iMaca
<Dreadlish> jezus
<Dreadlish> maria
 * Dreadlish idzie sie powiesić
<sysek> a idz
<sysek> bedzie spokoj
<sysek> (
<sysek> (:
<lisu> jak sie nazywał ten komputer w pendrajwie z ubuntu?
<tomasz_hp> aa ten maly taki ;)
<mati75> cóś tam pi
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<tomasz_hp> a wyszedl juz seryjnie w ogole?
<tomasz_hp> http://pcarena.pl/news/show/95311/FXI-Cotton-Candy-najmniejszy-komputer-swiata.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d2tu2nd> (at pcarena.pl)
<tomasz_hp> link do kompa cos ala sgs2 w pendrive ;)
<tomasz_hp> a tamten to raspberry Pi
<lisu> hmm, na allegro go jeszcze nie ma ;/
<jacekowski> raspberry pi
<jacekowski> to nie wyjdzie, nie za taka cene
<jacekowski> sam SoC tego kosztuje $50 przy zamowieniach do 1000 sztuk
<jacekowski> wiec oni moze go dostana za $25
<jacekowski> 17 warstwowy laminat kosztuje kolo $1 za cm^2 przy zamownieniach powyzej 10m^2
<m477> jacekowski:
<jacekowski> do tego przygotowanie dokumentacji i kliszy to kolejne kilka tysiecy
<jacekowski> koszt kogos kto to projektuje
<m477> domyslasz sie o co chce sie zapytac?
<jacekowski> co?
<m477> zdjecia :<
<jacekowski> zaraz ide do sklepu to po drodze pojde do garazu i zrobie
<m477> o super :)
<jacekowski> a moze nawet bakterie kupie
<m477> baterie?
<jacekowski> bakterie
<jacekowski> takie zarazki
<m477> po co :>
<jacekowski> do zasilania
<m477> i co nimi zasilasz?
<jacekowski> promienie
<abbus> bry
<abbus> jest cos pod ubuntu do edycji PDF?
<m477> jacekowski: czym bakterie Ci promieniują?
<m477> x rayami?
<Szatyniak> nie mogę zmienić rozdzielczości w Xubuntu :f sterowniki są
<Zigory> dobry
<qermit> o/
<Zigory> uff wracam by bawić się WPA_supplicantem :(
<qermit> jacekowski: dokumentacja do projektu to 1K PLN nawet takiego
<qermit> procesor to pewnie kosztuje nie $50 a 50zł
<jacekowski> qermit: wiem ile procesor kosztuje akurat
<jacekowski> qermit: i to starszy omap
<jacekowski> qermit: bo sie zastanawialem na zakupieniem jednego do wymiany
<qermit> może dostaną gratis jakąś partię co dostała
<qermit> została
<sysek> hhm
<qermit> jacekowski: to jest omap?
<Zigory> platforma SoC
<qermit> BCM2835 to omap?
<Zigory> omap to omap
<Zigory> BCM to czasem nie broadcom?
<qermit> tak
<qermit> jacekowski: btw, widziałeś jakie fajne urządzonka my klepiemy?
<lisu> qermit: a jakie to urządzonka klepiecie?
<qermit> 5x5cm ma wszystko poza grafiką
<sysek> dobra
<sysek> mam powod do wywalenia kubuntu
<qermit> jest nowe ubuntu
<lisu> K ssie
<sysek> szukam jakiego ptymalnego distra z kde
<sysek> pod opensuse strasznie mi procek zzera
<sysek> nie wiem czy to wina ich kde, czy czegos
<lisu> sysek: a może mint z lxde? bardzo ładnie smiga
<sysek> nie tam mint
<sysek> wlasnie chce KDE
<lisu> sysek: "oj tam ferrari, ja chce garbusa"
<sysek> no wzial bym garbusa
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: AVE!
<sysek> lisu: nie lubie ferrari
<lisu> sysek: jakby ktoś ci dawał w tej samej, niewygurowanej cenie powiedzmy 10k pln garbusa i ferrarke, to wzialbys garbusa?
<sysek> tak, bo bardziej mi sie podoba garbus
<sysek> :D
<Szatan> http://hyperreal.info/dozwolone-posiadanie-3-5-mo%C5%BCe-30-g-narkotyki-wed%C5%82ug-ruchu-palikota#axzz1f22l7CV4
<sysek> a jakby ktos mi dal jeszcze
<sysek> warszawe m20
<sysek> to bym w ciemno wzial
<lisu> sysek: akurat może złe porównanie dałem
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> nie dziala plasma, po prostu super
<lisu> ja mam na debku plasme, ale jakos nie przypadła mi do gustu
<sysek> chyba skonczy sie na debku znow
<sysek> kurwwww
<sysek> CO JEST
<jacekowski> qermit: jakie?
<qermit> jacekowski: urządzonko 5x5x2 - ma Can, uart, modem 3g, jakieś gpio, ethernet, karte SD, kodek audio
<qermit> nie mam kurde zdjątek
<qermit> a no i jeszcze usb oczywiście
<sysek> asdsadasdas
<sysek> czy ktos mi powie, co sie dzieje do cholery?
<lisu> sysek: koniec swiata.
<sysek> nawet na livecd kde sie freezuje
<Szatan> sysek: winiacza wypiłeś i żałujesz że go wypiłeś?
<sysek> Szatan: jest poniedzialek, w tyg nie pije
<lisu> sysek: podobno jakis post jest
<lisu> czy no ten... adwent jak go zwą
<sysek> czort mnie zpostem
<sysek> po prostu nie pije w tyg
<lisu> ja dzis browara sobie nie odmówiłem, tak mnie ssało od popołudnia, ze całe pół litra w 2 minuty syknąłem
<Filar> o/
<m477> nareszcie fajny odcinek walking dead
<sysek> znow irc.pl padl
<termi> sysek: ano padl ale juz ok
<Galahad_> walking dead ?
<m477> nom
<Galahad_> to serial jakiś m477 ?
<m477> nom
<Galahad_> hmm ...
<Galahad_> jakoś to nawiązują do wczorajszego trolololo :D
<m477> w00t
<Galahad_> ps to film był chyba taki ale serial nie słyszałem
<m477> to uslysz :(
<Galahad_> * a może na odwrót hmm
 * julek znowu sie pokaleczyl
<m477> rany julek
<szatyniak_> :D
<Galahad_> h m m m
<Horo> Witam, czy na tym kanale można szukać pomocy w problemie zwiazanym z systemem?
<julek> Horo: mozna probowac:)
<Horo> Coz, wiec chodzi o nieszczesny system nVidii - optimus :)
<julek> zapomnij...:P
<m477> za to mozemy sie napic z Tobą
<julek> tzn. ja cos probowalem z tym bumblebee, czy jak mu tam, ale mi nie chcialo dzialac:)
<Horo> coz, fakt - doswiadczenia z Ubuntu zadnego praktycznie nie mam, ale walkuje temat juz kilka godzin i podobno niektorym cos wychodzi :)
<Horo> najbardziej boli mnie fakt, ze Ubuntu nie wykrywa w ogole gf, a intel nie radzi sobie z Compizem i innymi wodotryskami
<mati75> Horo: impossible
<mati75> bo u mnie działa na intelu wszystko
<Horo> mati75: problem w tym, ze u mnie nawet nie pokazuje karty intela - a w informacji o systemie mam "interfejs: standardowy", a to chyba "zle" :)
<mati75> nie używam ubuntu
<m477> http://pokazywarka.pl/u39xob/ :D
<Horo> coz, mysle ze nie poradze sobie poki co z zadna inna dystrybucja - czyli jedyne co moge teraz zrobic, to zapomniec o tym i na ten moment olac?
<mati75> Horo: jaki intel masz?
<Galahad_> Horo: linuxmint
<Horo> mati75: Szczerze, nie mam pojecia - wiem tylko tyle, ze ma w nazwie HD i wlozony jest w Asusa K52j
<Horo> Galahad: Slyszalem o mintcie i zastanawialem sie nad nim glownie ze wzgledu na swietny pomysl wlozenia Unity do Ubuntu, ale naprawde jestem zielony jesli chodzi o Linuxa
<Galahad_> Horo: więc wybierz zielony ^^
<mati75> Horo: jestem developerem minta
<mati75> i najnowszej wersji nie bierz
<mati75> w tym laptopie masz 2 karty
<mati75> pewnie ci na nvidii startuje i dlatego nie działa
<Horo> mati75: ale dokladnie ten sam problem mialem wywalajac nVidie w biosie, dlatego szukam porady jak wyprostowac i uruchomic porzadnie nVidie :)
<Horo> mati75: a wracajac do minta, wiem, ze ubuntu ma duze zaplecze jesli chodzi o artykuly i wsparcie uzyszkodnikow wrecz smierdzacych jeszcze windowsem, o mintcie nie wiem nic, zawsze myslalem, ze to bardziej "zaawansowana" dystrybucja - ale poszukam informacji :)
<Galahad_> Horo: mint to ubuntu na sterydach :D jest łatwiejszy i bardziej zoptymalizowany pod kontem łatwego startu
<Dreadlish> nie mieszaj pojęć
<Dreadlish> mint to mint
<Horo> Galahad: Psujesz mi swiatopoglad :)
<Galahad_> ok ok już milcze
<Galahad_> Mint to faktycznie mint i daltego jest lepszy :F
<Horo> Galahad: powiedz mi tylko prosze, czy wersja "11" bedzie dobra dla nieobeznanego :)
<Horo> ...oraz czy trudno bedzie w tej chwili zamienic Ubuntu na Minta :p
<Galahad_> Horo: nie wiem bo instalowałem coś rok temu :D i do tej pory mam bo nie chce mi się kombinować a wszytko działa
<Galahad_> Horo: zainstaluj od nowa od co.....
<Galahad_> każdy chyba na poczatku kombinował z wieloma distrami
<Horo> Galahad: a nie bedzie problemu z windowsem 7 na tym samym dysku?
<Galahad_> ja nawet bsd instalowałem :F
<Horo> Galahad: wlasnie problem w tym, ze to moj poczatek-poczatkow i boje sie, ze spieprze cos chocby w glupim grubie :)
<Galahad_> horo chyba raczej nie... coś tam miał w instalatorze żeby nie było problemu
<Galahad_> tutoriale obczaj
<Galahad_> tak to dobre wyjście obejrzec wcześniej jak to jest wpisałem byle co w google i wyskoczyło odrazu tutorial instalacja minta 9 :D
<Horo> znaczy, przesadzilem - az tak ulomny to nie jestem, jesli instalator polega na wyklikaniu, a nie wpisywaniu komend to sobie poradze z partycjami itp :)
<Galahad_> no to działaj nie powinno byc problemów
<Galahad_> powinien sam instalator wybrać najlepiej do obsługi windowsa i pewnie bedzie okno wyboru przy satrcie
<Galahad_> ja sam kiedyś tak miałem ale cóż teraz mam tylko linuxa :)
<Horo> czyli instalator idioto-odporny jak w ubuntu, bedzie ok :)
<Galahad_> a sorry window$a*
<Galahad_> horo bedzie ok i wszytko od ręki
<Galahad_> chyba ze spolszczenie .... z tym może być problem
<mati75> to nie jest idiotoodporny instalator
<Galahad_> hmm
<EsmD> Horo: nawet PLD ma instalator dla kretynow :)
<Galahad_> no w sumie zależy jak na to patrzeć bo window$owy instalator to jest dla informatyków :F w porównaniu .... nomen omen zwykle naprawianie windowsa tak się kończy reinstalaccją hehehhe
<EsmD> ja sobie poradze z azdym instalatorem w ktorym nie trzeba wpisywac komend ktorych trzeba miec w glowie - bo umiem czytac ze zrozumieniem
<Galahad_> mi sie podobał instalator z pclinuxosa
<Horo> Ostatnie pytanie i juz nie wnerwiam - Mietowy Remix 64bit to rozumiem wersja spolszczona Minta i wlasnie te zainstalowac?
<Galahad_> suse jeszcze jest jakieś wyjście ale nigdy nie miałem też jest co prawda zielone... ale nie wiem jak w praniu ^^
<julek> a mi zawsze ten z mandrake
<julek> mozna w nim bylo wybierac paczki, ktore maja sie zainstalowac
<julek> a nie jak w ubuntu - najpierw instaluja sie pierdoly, a potem trzeba to wywalac
<EsmD> ubuntu sie robi jak iwndows
<Galahad_> Horo: próbuj : ) każdy musi sobie sam odpowiedizeć jakie distro najlepsze ale nei stety wymaga to szukania
<EsmD> tworcy wiedza lepiej co sie uzytkownikowi przyda
<julek> a musi byc 64?
<julek> ja tam jakos wole 32, przynajmniej wszystko dziala
<EsmD> jak masz procek dwurdzeniowy naprzyklad, to moim zdaniem lepiej miec 64bitowy
<Horo> hm, slyszalem ze pod komputery 64 lepiej 64 instalowac, wiec takiego szukam
<Galahad_> wszytko jest względne na tym polega Wolność w Linuksie :)
<julek> tjaa, ja jakos korzysci nie widze
<Galahad_> coś za coś ...heh
<julek> gdyby to faktycznie chodzilo szybciej, albo np. lepiej zarzadzalo procesorem (i energia...) to bym uzywal
<Galahad_> ps.. czy czasem nie złapaliście webkita na zamulaniu się na rorowych stronach ?
<Galahad_> czytam sobie porównanie django i ror no i sprawdzam stronki a ty rorowe totalny zamół no to myśle sobie kurcze ale kicz biore się za django ... z tym że potem jak właczyłem firefoxa to oby dwie technologie na tymsamym poziomie prędkości i o co chodzi ? lol
<julek> "lol"
<Galahad_> a nawet trololol !
<Galahad_> da się jeszcze jakiś silnik przetestować na Linuksie?
<Galahad_> a zaraz jest jeszcze ten operowy .... a chrome to nie wiem an czym
<Damn3d> na webkit'cie
<Galahad_> nie no webkit jest bezczelny :(
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-29
<drathir> re
<drathir> 1st
<drathir> w śmieceniu "żywym" tekstem....
<drathir> m477: jak tam się trzymasz... ?
<Horo> Witam, ma ktos moze doswiadczenie w walce z karta intela? (laptop, nieszczesna technologia optimus)
<ChaosEngine> re
<m477> re
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<Galahahad> jodyoł
<Galahahad> PoKrAk, jak dzionek ?
<m477> wysmienicie
<Galahahad> tru
<m477> Thorbjorn: http://pokazywarka.pl/u39xob/
<PoKrAk> kiepsko szyja mnie boli postfix courier i mysql nie chca gadac
<m477> ;]
<TheNumb> m477: o kutwa, niezłe :D
<Thorbjorn> kiedy tu ostatnio kozio byl?
<m477> co
<tajwanuser> podczas instalowania aktualizacji w ubuntu
<tajwanuser> wyskoczyl komunikat, ze mam 0 bajtow dostepnego miejsca na aprtycji "boot"
<tajwanuser> :P
<m477> Z
<m477> eZ
<mati75> `g redtube blowjob
<Przekliniak> mati75: Free blowjob porn videos - blow job sex movies | Redtube.com Free ...: <http://www.redtube.com/redtube/blowjob>
<m477> :)
<m477> fajne
<tajwanuser> `g mati75
<Przekliniak> tajwanuser: MATI-75 Image - NASA: <http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/science/experiments/MATI-75.html>
<m477> ^_^
<tajwanuser> `g m477
<Przekliniak> tajwanuser: Document Checklist: <http://www.uscis.gov/files/article/attachments.pdf>
<tajwanuser> leee:P
<Wilczek> `seen kozio
<Wilczek> qermit: Przekliniak jest twój, nie?
<Wilczek> Jak możesz, to powiedz mi czemu mam ignora u niego
<TheNumb> Testował ktoś MATE z Linugz Mint 12?
<Dreadlish> NIE.
<Dreadlish> a co to linugz mint?
<Dreadlish> ja wole kde 3.5 wrzucić
<Dreadlish> bo przynajmniej "sieda"
<grek> czesc
<grek> co to za proces fuer
<grek> mam pelno taki zombie
<Dreadlish> to je skilluj
<suitch> `seen kozio
<Przekliniak> suitch: kozio was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 18 weeks, 2 days, 3 hours, 31 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <kozio> ntat, chcesz nieco zarobić u kozia?
<suitch> hmm
<suitch> ja nie mam
<suitch> zreszta
<suitch> :>
<Dreadlish> kozio trololol
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: jak tam dystrybucja?
<Dreadlish> ;>
<Galahahad> nienawidze swojej roboty
<Dreadlish> co robisz
<Galahahad> jestem dostawcą i pracuje 19 h na dobe :(
<Galahahad> a powinienem 25 pracować _-_
<suitch> Galahahad: pizzy?
<Galahahad> niee spożywki
<Galahahad> nie śadziłem że życie może tak zbrzydnąć
<Galahahad> :(
<Guest67846> witam
<Guest67846> co zamiast xchat do irc? jak najbardziej podobny do mirc?
<Trojanin> quassel?
<Dreadlish> no
<Guest67846> dzieki, zerkne
<sparks___> Panowie: jestem zielony, to moj pierwszy linux, w centrum oprogramowania s± 4 wersje quassel: quassel, quassel qt4, quassel client, cuassel client qt4, brac pierwszego z brzegu?
<suitch> sparks___: wszystkie wez
<Galahahad> niee bo ci się system posypie !
<Galahahad> :D
<sparks___> suitch, to taka jakby proba zartu z Twojej strony?
<czester> Kto mnie wołał?;-P
<suitch> czesc czester
<Galahahad> kurcze mam dawno nieaktualizowany system i boje się ze mi coś nie zadziała
<Galahahad> jak aktualizuje...
<czester> No raczej ;-P
<suitch> czester: czemu juz nie sprzedajaesz makow?
<drathir> irssi rządzi...
<drathir> witam...
<mati75> drathir: łi chat lepszy
<Dreadlish> weechat jest dobry
<Dreadlish> ale z irssi też można żyć
<drathir> mati75: dlaczego lepszy? Bo graficzny?
<drathir> czy czymś się wyróżnia?
<Szatyniak> nieszczęsny xorg :f
<m477> pijemy \o/
<drathir> m477: widzę, że nadal w formie...
<czester> Irssi można trzymać na sesji na screenie ;-P
<m477> a jak
<drathir> czester: można i to fajna umiejętność,ktora sie przydaje...
<mati75> drathir: nie jest graficzny
<BlessJah> jak sprawdzic rozmiar tablicy przekazanej do funkcji jako parametr
<BlessJah> w c++
<Galahahad> pomógł bym ci gdybym nie był busiarzem
<m477> len(tablica); albo length(tablica); ?
<drathir> mati75: o... To muszę zobaczyć...
<lisu> mati75: kiedy mint 12 remix pl ?
<TheNumb> Kurwa match
<mati75> lisu: wcale
<TheNumb> Znowu mi się nokia zawiesiła
<TheNumb> ;]
<mati75> lisu: nie działa na moim laptopie
<lisu> mati75: łojojoj a to pewnie z braku czasu
<mati75> i mi się robić nie chce
<lisu> a chyba ze tak
<drathir> TheNumb: dziwisz się? To nokia... Jaki model?
<lisu> w sumie racja
<TheNumb> drathir: 6220 Classic
<lisu> a jakies lxde, fluxmint , czy cos bedzie? moze wkrótce?
<lisu> drathir: daj spokój, jeszcze 6 lat temu nokie nie do zaj*ania robili... ciągle mam 6630 i normalnie nie do zdarcia.
<mati75> lisu: będzie debian based fluxbox
<lisu> mati75: stable mam nadzieje, bo testing to raczej niewypał
<mati75> lisu: testing
<mati75> jak chce coś lekkiego na stablu to tylko crunchbang
<mati75> w niedziele nowy wyszedł
<mati75> właśnie newsa pisze
<lisu> łojoj
<lisu> testinga miałem 3 miechy, jakis czas temu, jak sie wysypał po upgrejdach to wiecej nie ryzykowałem, stable postawiłem i do teraz stoi
<mati75> ja mam na serwerach testing
<mati75> na lapie stable
<lisu> hehe, serwery mają backup, lap nie?
<mati75> dokładnie
<mati75> System:    Host mati75 Kernel 3.0.0-1-amd64 x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop Openbox Distro Debian GNU/Linux wheezy/sid
<lisu> no widzisz, ja mam stable na serwerach + serwery backup, lap tez stable
<mati75> Info:      Processes 91 Uptime 69 days Memory 184.9/2003.0MB Client Irssi 0.8.15 inxi 1.7.24
<mati75> 70 dni chodzący testing
<lisu> mati75: myslalem ze to uptime lapa x]
<lisu> 17:22:11 up 4 days, 21:43, -> chociaz to mój uptime lapa
<m477> słabo
<lisu> 17:25:12 up 64 days -> a to serwerka
<lisu> m477: pewnie ze słabo, bo to lap
<m477> lisu: mi sie lap wiesza srednio co 2 tyg :(
<m477> matti_: polewaj
<lisu> serwer też nie za bardzo, bo jak pierd**nęły zabezpieczenia, 64 dni temu, to myślałem, ze z fotela spadne
<m477> tzn?
<lisu> m477: masz ciulowy lap ;)
<m477> a konkretniej
<m477> moze system ciulowy
<lisu> moze
<m477> :)
<lisu> vista?
<lisu> hehehehe
<m477> fachowa opinia :)
<m477> jubuntu
<mati75> lisu: lap dzisiaj się wywalił przy 6 dni uptime
<lisu> ostatnio jazde miałem z vistą... matko, najgorszemu wrogowi....
<m477> 10.04%
<lisu> mati75: to co to za systemy macie?
<m477> MS-DoS
<drathir> lisu: 6230i jak złoto...
<m477> a nie jak srebro?
<lisu> :D akurat to była faktycznie dobra komóra, i ciągle jest.
<mati75> lisu: debian stable
<m477> ja mam 3310
<mati75> tylko się wykłada na hibernacji i wwan
<m477> sorry 5510
<lisu> mati75: ja nie uzywaju hibernacji, tylko uspienia
<lisu> z hibernacji nigdy mi nie powstał
<mati75> ja muszę
<m477> lisu: ciulowy sprzet
<matti_> hm?
<m477> matti_: nie mysl, bo spamujesz :)
<lisu> na uśpieniu nawet i tydzien w bagażniku leżał i nie bywało problemów, teraz jak bateria kiepska to już nie zostawiam w bagażniku :)
<matti_> cały dzień bez neta dniem straconym
<drathir> Uptime: 212 days(!), 16:30:43
<lisu> drathir: dobry ups masz, pewnie jeszcze z generatorkiem połączony ;)
<m477> a, sam prad wytwarza
<m477> ma taki 3 metrowy kolowrotek
<drathir> lisu: nie, to na serwerze hrhr
<arek77> dlaczego duckduckgo zamiast google?
<drathir> poleca go tor?
<lisu> drathir: no na serwerze, u mnie bieda i jak prądu braknie, to połowie pracowników daje takie dynamka i napierd***ą aby napięcie na upsie od serwera nie spadło ;) hehe
<lisu> jak który się zmęczy, to po premi... i jacyś zdrowsi pracownicy :) hehe
<Galahahad> jak zastosuje polecenie hold to mi zablokuje upgrade paczki i powiązane zależności ?
<drathir> lisu: ja zawsze mam problemy z hibernacją choć z tego co zauważyłem z live próbuje hibernowac zainstalowany nie bardzo...
<drathir> lisu: co do upsa i generatorka... Mmm... Takie coś posiadać...
<lisu> drathir: u mnie hibernuje pięknie, nawet dość szybko, ale później już nie wstaje ... to takie pochowanie żywcem systemu x]
<lisu> drathir: znajomy na sieci posiada, chwali rozwiązanie jak złoto, ups pada, odpala się generator, ładuje ups i zasila wszystko
<lisu> majątek
<lisu> no i majątek na to wydał, ale pewnie już mu się zwróciło
<drathir> lisu: to dobrze na zdrowie i kondycję robi czyli na plus...
<Galahahad> jaki generator?
<lisu> drathir: no ja tez do "puszystych" nie należę, bo wiesz, jak pierdl**nie, to musze 3 piętra pokonać z prędkością światła hehe
<lisu> Galahahad: prądu.
<drathir> lisu: może nie montuje dysku zanim wczyta dane hibernacji albo coś takiego...
<Galahahad> ale olejowy czy bezolejowy ?
<lisu> drathir: nie wnikam,  bo nie używam tego
<lisu> Galahahad: 4 suwowy.
<drathir> lisu: jak miał, żeby kupić to się zwróci plus nie musi siedzieć w ciemności i ciszy...
<Galahahad> takie badziewne to chyba nie drogie
<lisu> drathir: chodzi o to, ze nie ma go dość często na miejscu -> wyjazdy no i wa razie W ma zabezpieczenie.
<Galahahad> co innego te małe które można do szafy schować takie to ze 2000
<drathir> lisu: a to też nie reguła czasem osoby choć dobrej postury to kondycję mogą mieć bardzo dobra...
<drathir> Galahahad: ważne żeby potrafił się załączyć jak wykryje brak napięcia w możliwie niskim czasie...
<drathir> Galahahad: nie musi być jakieś v8 czy z czołgu wyciągnięty...
<Galahahad> to i tak nie bezpieczne najlepszy taki z czołgu .... :>
<Galahahad> zostawić generator bez opieki to ryzyko
<drathir> lisu: e tam gdybym miał żeby coś takiego sobie kupić to bym się nie zastanawiał, bo to się zawsze przyda...
<drathir> Galahahad: jakie ryzyko?
<drathir> co najwyżej że ropa się skończy...
<lisu> drathir: nie wie o czym pisze.
<lisu> benzin
<Galahahad> niby fajnie ale ja zawsze jestem jak na szpilkach ... i obgryzam paznokcie
<Galahahad> 50% przyjemności się traci :(
<drathir> może i być benzyna choć ropa tańsza... Na barkach jest świetne rozwiązanie tam są taaaakie wielkie silniki wytwarzają prąd do takiego niewielkiego urządzonka 0.5 na metr i może z 0.5 głębokości jak wieczorem barka się zatrzymuje to przez noc jest normalni e 220 w gniazdkach... Hrhr
<lisu> drathir: aktualnie ropa droższa, widać, ze nie prowadzisz pojazdów samochodowych.
<drathir> lisu: tańsza... Silnik o ileś tam a może nawet o połowę mniej ropy niż benzyny zużyje...
<drathir> czyli ropa i tak taniej wychodzi...
<Galahahad> interesujące są te z instalacją na gaz
<Galahahad> przydomowe
<lisu> drathir: no po zastanowieniu możesz mieć racje.
<Galahahad> ale to koszt samochodu jakieś 20 000
<drathir> gaz teraz do auta niedługo będzie się mniej niż ropa opłacał...
<lisu> Galahahad: o kufa, to 40000 piw by było
<drathir> sobie zaczynają dorzucać opłaty dodatkowe... A kiedyś 1.30 kosztował...
<lisu> drathir: pamiętam, jak poldka za 1.50 tankowałem, pod korek i to jazda tania jak barszcz była
<drathir> lisu: fajny przelicznik... Hrhr
<lisu> :)
<Galahahad> za neta tez się wezmą ostro
<lisu> Galahahad: w jakim sensie?
<drathir> lisu: o właśnie pamiętam jak znajomy auto tankował w hipermarkecie kupował 10l oleju wlewal do baku i śmigal, ale teraz już się nie opłaca olej za drogi...
<Galahahad> jak powiedział kiedyś Tesla urzędnikowi na pytanie co można zrobić z tym prądem -- opodadkować
<drathir> Galahahad: tp i orange coś kombinują z ta ulga na neta...
<lisu> Galahahad: przeciez juz to jest pewne, ze zniosą ulgę
<Galahahad> ja się tylk oboje zę to sie rozwinie
<lisu> Galahahad: co? zwoje ich mózgowe? nie ma obawy... żeby się coś rozwinęło, najpierw musi coś być.
<Galahahad> sprawa jest prosta jak jest kryzys to się podwyższa podatki i robi ostre kontrole inwigilacje itp
<drathir> Galahahad: to niech zaczną od siebie nie obywateli...
<Galahahad> no fajnie by było... ale niestety władza jest od tego aby bawić się na całego i trwonić na głupoty kaskę
<Galahahad> wydawanie wzmacnia władze i koło się zamyka
<Galahahad> jakby byli normali i oszczędni to każdy by ich olewał i nie mieli by posłuchu odeszli by w odstawkę
<drathir> a tam kogoś wywala, bo coś tam zrobił to jeszcze ładne tysiące premii podostaje na odchodne...
<Galahahad> po to są np wojny żeby dać ludzią zajęcie jak już nie dają rady kontrolowac zachowań ^^
<drathir> e tam wojny... Wystarczy zobaczyć co się w sejmie dzieje to tam chyba nawet 20 minut się nie wytrzyma siedzieć i na to patrzyć...
<Galahahad> a nie mogli by wycofać kontyngentu już 5 lat temu ? wiecie ile by mogli za tą kase obniżyć akcyze ?
<Galahahad> głupki będą łupić łupki ^^
<drathir> a jak ma być dobrze w kraju jak na górze takie cyrki...a teraz orlen podobno coś ma przejąć dużego to już całkiem...
<Galahahad> i jeszcze ta propaganda przeciw grekom co mnie wnerwia
<Galahahad> a co mają ludzie odpuścić i powiedzieć ok wpożo przeturmaniliście kaskę to teraz sobie spokojnie żyjcie do końca swych dni i wasze wnuki i prawnuki hehehhe
<arek77_> hehe śmietnik
<Galahahad> a konsekwencje kto wyciągnie? Oni mają już kaskę
 * lisu mówi sam do siebie: rusz tą d*pę i idz w koncu skrętkę przeciągnij, no rusz się...
<drathir> co do greków dla mnie jest jedynie dziwne, że na samej górze Ci analitycy nic nie widzieli, że jest coś nie tak...
<Galahahad> i co wkrętka ze kryzys ....
<drathir> lisu: jakie skrętki?
<drathir> lisu: coś z wyższej półki?
<Galahahad> drathir, jak nie wiedzieli ? nie wiesz jak to działa?
<Galahahad> to popatrz na PZPN
<Galahahad> tutaj wiemy co i jak mniej więcej jest to upublicznione a inne spółki? jest ich tysiące w kraju
<lisu> drathir: no skrętkę, pod gigagabit, 6 kategorii ciągnę, po chałupie, moze nawet 10Gbps się uda założyć, ale to drogie, 1Gbps styknie aż nadto
<Galahahad> i niech chociaż 10% spekuluje
<drathir> Galahahad: finanse państwowe chyba są ogólno-dostępne dla innych państw... Nawet gdyby grecy nie zauważyli to wewnętrzne państwa powinny...
<Galahahad> drathir, a słyszałeś o globalizacji ?>
<Galahahad> :)
<drathir> lisu: ją w sumie chyba będę musiał w zaciskarke kiedyś zainwestować... Zawsze, że droga a często się nie używa...
<Galahahad> taki moloch nie wymienaiając z nazwy dobrze wie komu za co i ile i jeszcze przeważnie to są lewe środki złupione na czymś hehe
<Galahahad> sam Berlusconi jest chyba świetnym przykładem
<lisu> drathir: panie dziejku do kat 5e. taniocha
<drathir> Galahahad: nawet jeśli inne jakieś małe firmy nie są wyszczególnione to oni na tych dużych powinni widzieć co się dzieje... To długi proces musiał być nie było żadnej katastrofy, żeby z dnia na dzień pojawił się problem...
<Galahahad> albo sarcozy któremu coś tam już odgrzeballi jakieś przekręciki
<Galahahad> drathir, no i to jest włąsnie dziwne a jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi to chodzi o ... :)
<lisu> drathir: jak się uprzesz to i zembami zaciśnie... wiesz doświadczony admin sieci już ma zeby poprzycinane na kształt RJ45 :D x]
<Galahahad> lisu, :D
<drathir> lisu: taniocha ?
<Galahahad> może zaczną robić trakie szczęki bo wiecie każdy kiedyś sie starzeje ... :D
<lisu> drathir: no chinole za 20 pln sprzedają
<lisu> ostatnio juz takie 2 po 20 pln zechlałem, przemiał niezły
<drathir> lisu: zębami to docisnac stabilizator ten co kabel trzyma co najwyżej by dało radę...
<drathir> Galahahad: ale ich rząd musi myśleć...
<lisu> drathir: no śmieje się, przecież nikt o zdrowych zmysłach... a no fakt... sami admini i informatycy...
<lisu> dobra ide, bo nigdy tego nie wykonam, czołgiem
<drathir> lisu: ale ją chciałbym taka żebym się nie bal porządnie zacisnąć bo prawie się rozlatuje... Muszę sprawdzić czy hama nie produkuje...
<Galahahad> rj45 na pewno nie polak wymyślił nasza końcówka była by zaciskalna zębami :)
<lisu> Galahahad: no, a powiedz to paniom z ksiegowosci, pourywane w pizdu wszystkie zabezpieczenia w rjkach
<drathir> lisu: oby tester pozytywny wynik pokazał na koniec prac...
<Galahahad> hehe no jak się lubi ciągnąć kabel ... hehehe
<lisu> ze tez sobie kufa paznokci nie ujeb*ią tylko zabezpieczenie puści
<arek77_> tylko Korwin Mikke cierpi za grzechy kapitalizmu
 * lisu teraz juz naprawde poszedł
<Galahahad> dopiero jak się pojawią super komputery zastępujące tych darmozjadów będzie normalnie
<Galahahad> właściwie już teraz mógłby istnieć taki algorytm ale trzeba by przewrotu żeby ktoś ważył się o takim czymś nawet pomyśleć :D
<Galahahad> bo taki oseł to co on może generować ?
<Galahahad> to prosty algorytm może zastąpić bez problemu będzie szybszy i mniej kosztowny
<Galahahad> jakby tak obrać osła z tej bicia piany to nie wiele by zostało heheh
<jacekowski> Kto tue pamieta gimnazjalna matematyke
<Galahahad> nie ja...
<Galahahad> nie skończyłem gimnazjum
<jacekowski> (3+3x)/(6+5x)
<jacekowski> Jak sie takie cos dzielilo
<foreste> czesc
<Galahahad> to nei trzeba iksy przewalić na jedną strone ?
<BlessJah> tak, mnozysz obustronnie przez mianownik i potem przenosisz na lewo
<Wilczek> jacekowski: Licealistów się pytaj, bo w liceum jest dzielenie w algebrze
<jacekowski> To ulamek jest
<dKc> a co z czym problem?:)
<drathir> jacekowski: *(6+5x)
<Galahahad> ułamek zastępuje dzielenie hyba
<drathir> zostaje Ci sama góra
<BlessJah> Wilczek: bo studenci juz tylko dodawac umieja
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co masz z tym zrobic?
<m477> no chyba nie scalkowac
<BlessJah> paskudna calka wyjdzie
<m477> czy ja wiem, masz tu 2 calki
<m477> jacekowski: zrobileś te zdjęcia?
<foreste> ma ktos tu karte tv na saa7134 ?
<foreste> jak na pulse audio zrobic przekierowanie z tunera tv na karte muzyczna ?
<foreste> bo moja karta niema line out tylko direct sound
<foreste> aver tv go 007 fm plus
<Dreadlish> foreste: wywalić pulse i zrobić bez pulse
<Dreadlish> nawet jak zrobisz to ci sie w połowie wypieprzy
<drathir> jacekowski: ile wyjdzie? 0.5?
<drathir> foreste: połącz wyjście jack z tunera tv z wejściem w dźwiękówce...
<drathir> foreste: ewentualnie niektóre na płytce mają...
<foreste> drathir:  wtyki na kable cd audio ?
<foreste> tzn kable cd audio co uzywalo przy windows 98 ?
<foreste> zeby muzyka cd leciala
<drathir> foreste: tak
<drathir> foreste: wtedy będziesz miał dźwięk na wejściu w muzycznej
<drathir> foreste: zależy jakie złącza to ma... To wtedy można myśleć najczęściej jack wyjście z dźwięku od tunera jackiem wejście aux w dźwiękowej...
<foreste> ale niema gniazda wlutowanego
<drathir> foreste: a to naprawdę wynalazek o.O czyli żadnego wyjścia dźwięku to nie ma?
<foreste> nie
<foreste> idzie dzwiek przez directx
<foreste> w windows
<foreste> a w linux mialem przez skrypt
<drathir> ech to lipa takie rzeczy najlepiej omijac z daleka... Ale w takim razie linux powinien to wykrywać jako nie zidentyfikowane urządzenie... Jeśli na jakiś chipset audio starej daty to może da radę spróbować to nieznane, żeby wczytało się przez jakiś stary prosty sterownik dźwięku jeśli tak się da...
<foreste> drathir:
<foreste> #!/bin/bash
<foreste> sox -r 32000 -t alsa hw:1,0 -t alsa hw:0,0>/dev/null &  tvtime  && killall -s QUIT  -15 sox
<foreste> tak mialem jak alse mialem na debianie
<foreste> teraz fredke 16 mam  musze dac przez pulse
<drathir> a pulse w ogóle na ta komendę nie reaguje? Próbowałeś sprawdzić czy zgadza się urządzenie dźwięku?
<foreste> nawet dobry pomysl :)
<foreste> al e fredka16 ladnie chodzi z kde 4.7
<foreste> skok wydajnosci
<nn52> istnieje coś jak Qt Desinger, tylko że w GTK?
<rudak> :-D
<tajwanuser> jaki jest dobry klient do obslugi maila?
<lisu> tajwanuser: alpine
<tajwanuser> lisu: jednak jest odpowiedni filtr do gmaila
<drathir> foreste: alsa zmienić spróbuj na ALSA:default
<drathir> foreste: ewentualnie na alsa:adevice=hw.2,0
<tajwanuser> zalezy mi na tym, aby automatyczny podpis byl dodawany przed cytowanym tekstem i jest to w "laboratoriu" gmaila
<drathir> z edycja wyjścia
<drathir> tajwanuser: thunderbird
<foreste> pogrzebie w sieci poszukam
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<foreste> jak  saa 7134 zmusic do pulse
<nn52> o//
<nn52> drathir, ;/
<nn52> o/
<drathir> foreste: przeważnie żeby puls wrócił kopnąć prądem trzeba, ale czy w tym przypadku pomoże?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> po cholere oni wrzucali to pulse?
<tajwanuser> hm, ustawilem w gmailu potwierdzenie sms przy logowaniu
<Dreadlish> i?
<tajwanuser> ale przez smtp w sumie powinienem wejsc
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to tylko przez http działa
<tajwanuser> drathir: logowales sie na gmaila bez problemu?
<drathir> foreste: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Saa7134-alsa
<drathir> metodę na pulse dali ale czy działa
<matti__> m477: ty piajku
<matti__> jak tam jodła?
<drathir> tajwanuser: po imapie
<tajwanuser> mhm, wlaczylem w gmailu imap
<foreste> wszystkoj bylo cacy
<tajwanuser> moze trzeba troche odczekac
<foreste>  ale ja m am kmix
<m477> matti__: rośnie
<drathir> tajwanuser: działa odrazu...
<drathir> tajwanuser: porty z automatu Ci wykryło sprawdzałes?
<tajwanuser> tak
<tajwanuser> wpisalem mail, wykrylo serwer i ustawilo porty
<tajwanuser> ale mam info o blednym hasle
<drathir> w ustawieniach autoryzacje włączyłes ?
<tajwanuser> bledne raczej nie jest
<tajwanuser> tak, przed chwila
<tajwanuser> ogladam samouczka na google
<drathir> obie ?
<tajwanuser> jak skonfigurowac thunderbirda
<drathir> jakie porty Ci dało?
<cant_recover_fil> moze mi ktos pomoc przy komendzie foremost? nie wiem dlaczego nie dziala, nie ma zadnych bledow ani nic
<tajwanuser> imap 993 i smtp 465
<drathir> powinny być ok ale spróbuj 995 czy się odezwie szyfrowanie jakie dałeś?
<tajwanuser> 995 dla pop
<tajwanuser> wyglada na to, ze mam zla nazwe usera albo haslo - wszystko mam jak na screenie w samouczku
<drathir> nazwę użytkownika pełną
<cant_recover_fil> sudo foremost -v -i /dev/sda6 -o /recovery/ -t mp3,mp34,acc                     << ktos widzi tu jakis blad?
<drathir> .nazwa użytkownika pełną dawałeś?
<tajwanuser> drathir: tak
<tajwanuser> jeszcze sie wyloguje z gmaila i sprawdze haslo
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<foreste> drathir: toj dziala ;d
<foreste> tylko czy nie bedzie mi szumiec przy logowaniu ;d
<drathir> foreste: miło...
<drathir> najlepiej jak najdalej od dźwiękówki...
<drathir> tajwanuser: to musi chodzić hrhr
<Galahahad> :D
<drathir> Devil_Inside: witaj...
<tajwanuser> drathir: no tak
<tajwanuser> ale nie chodzi:D
<drathir> tajwanuser: spróbuj wysłać jakiegoś maila...
<drathir> sprawdź czy dojdzie czy błąd...
<Galahahad> i takie podejście mi się podoba:  “I don’t use Windows, so I don’t care” :D
<tajwanuser> drathir: ale ja w ogole nie moge zalozyc konta w programie
<tajwanuser> a btw. moze sprobuje przez outlooka:D
<Devil_Inside> drathir siemka :))))
<drathir> tajwanuser: a to tak odrazu hrhr nie działa to końcowe ok czy dalej tak?
<tajwanuser> drathir: to dalej - najpierw podaje mail i mi wykrywa hosty, porty etc.
<tajwanuser> tylko haslo odrzuca
<tajwanuser> przy czym haslo jest poprawne(sprawdzalem na stronie gmaila)
<tajwanuser> albo nazwa uzytkownika, ale wpisalem po prostu pelny maila
<tajwanuser> mail*
<drathir> tajwanuser: to już lepiej hotmaila czy jak mu tam, żeby ms nie musiał się trudzić...
<Skrzypu> Mi się teraz przypomiał taki wątek w pomocy google
<tajwanuser> nie no... za bardzo dbam o swojego maila na takie eksperymenty
<tajwanuser> :)
<drathir> tajwanuser: tam powinna być opcja zapisz i edytuj tak ?
<Skrzypu> "dlaczego konto pocztowe naszej grupy na kierunku takim i takim nie działa? Login - aaaa, hasło - bbbbb"
<tajwanuser> mam go juz prawie 2 lata i narazie nie mam 100 spamerskich wiadomosci na dzien
<tajwanuser> drathir: sec
<tajwanuser> no tak
<tajwanuser> jak daje test konfiguracji, to jest OK
<tajwanuser> wyglada jakbym po prostu podal zle dane do logowania
<foreste> drathir: mam male opoznienie medzy obrazem a dzwiekiem
<foreste> chyba trza uzyc metody Sound distorted and high-pitched
<foreste> tylko pytanie
<foreste> tamto co zrobilem cofnac ?
<drathir> tajwanuser: nie test porty pamiętam, że ręcznie zmieniałem, ale miałem problemy z netem wtedy...
<drathir> foreste: spróbuj znaleźć proces i nice trochę na minusa wrzucić...
<drathir> tajwanuser: ja spamu w ogóle nie mam jedynie to co sam chciałem...
<sysek> hue hue
<drathir> czasem reklamy były ale to z onetu, dodałem regułę i z automatu usuwa...
<drathir> znaczy się na koncie z onetu...
<drathir> foreste: możliwe, że to co zrobiłeś wcześniej w powietrze idzie lub błędami rzuca w logu...
<sysek> hm
<sysek> gdzie wizir/wizard
<tajwanuser> drathir: zostawie to narazie
<tajwanuser> dzieki za pomoc
<drathir> tajwanuser: nie ma za co... Jaka to pomoc ja bym to dalej męczył...
<m477> jak mnie nie ma to tu pusto jest ;o
<Skrzyp> Nadal jest pusto...
<Skrzyp> Challenge accepted
<m477> wyjdz!
<Wilku> Kto ma chomika? :)
<Skrzyp> Ja?
<Dreadlish> CO SIE STAŁO
<Wilku> To /join #chomiki
<Wilku> :)
<Dreadlish> wtfo so chominiki
<Dreadlish> ja tu zrobiłem czystki pokojwoe
<Galahahad> "Your system is too SLOW to play this!" to wiele wyjaśnia hmmm
<Galahahad> oczy mnie bolą :(
<Dreadlish> to je wyjmij, namocz i włóż spowrotem
<Szatyniak> =)
<m477> od spirolu?
<qermit> ueee pmr zwalili karawan
<Dreadlish> karawan?
<Skrzyp> E tam, konwój chyba
<qermit> taki typ auta, wersja na pogrzeb
 * Tyczek is playing: Múm [2004 Dusk Log EP #01] Kostrzyn [02:08/05:18] (760kbps) (28.77MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> O, dowód na to, że łindołs wstał. ;P
<lisu> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/OSnewspl/~3/yvjviWbmIjQ/
<m477> jak uspic kompa z konsoli?
<Dreadlish> zamknąć klapę
<m477> nie
<m477> jak?
<Skrzyp> pm-suspend
<ChaosEngine> m477: hibernate-ram
<Skrzyp> Z pakietu pm-tools bodajże
<Dreadlish> poweroff
<m477> ChaosEngine: nie mam
<Skrzyp> pm-suspend
<m477> thx
<m477> o/
<Skrzyp> halt -f :)
<foreste> kurde
<foreste> kde niechce mi uruchamiac :<
<foreste> przez zabawe z pulse kde buntuje
<Skrzyp> To ty niechciej go używać
<mati75> wywal pulse
<Dreadlish> kolejny dowód na to że pulse to zło
<Dreadlish> w ogóle
<Dreadlish> po co to pulse?
<foreste> nie pomaga delete .de
<foreste> pulse audio
<Skrzyp> Wywali pulse to KDE pójdzie w pył
<foreste> .kde
<foreste> czemu tak jest ?
<Galahahad> kde :(
<Dreadlish> bo to ubuntu
<Dreadlish> komplikuje życie zamiast je ułatwiać
<foreste> Dreadlish:  nie ubuntu ;p
<Skrzyp> Jak kde to tylko >=3.5
<Skrzyp> Czyli Trinity
<foreste> fedora 16
<Skrzyp> Spadaj
<Skrzyp> Sabayon 7
<Dreadlish> spadaj
<Skrzyp> ARCH!!!
<Dreadlish> gentoo i kde-sunset
<Janusz_Palikot> lfs rulez
<Skrzyp> Miałem, przyznaje, bardzo dobre
<Skrzyp> Ale to właśnie kde-sunset jest bazą trinity
<Dreadlish> freebsd robione ręcznie
<Skrzyp> AIX
<Galahahad> ehh czasu mi trzeba :(
<Dreadlish> aix :<
<Janusz_Palikot> Dreadlish: na drutach?
<Dreadlish> ja chce moje oktany
<Dreadlish> Janusz_Palikot: nie, spawarką
<Janusz_Palikot> a to nie moja działka
<Skrzyp> SGI IRIX :d
<Janusz_Palikot> ja tylko pale koty
<Dreadlish> gdzie moje oktany
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish ^^
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ok ta ny :<
<foreste> ech kde crashing
<Skrzyp> Oktan to taki związek chemiczny
<Galahahad> h m m
<Galahahad> to raczej chyba jednostka jakaś
<Dreadlish> moje oktany :<
<Galahahad> ok spadam jutro wpadne o... hmm pewnie 18 gdzieś
<foreste> [22:53] <foreste> dodawale,  tuner tv do pilse audio  [22:53] <foreste> pulseaudio  [22:54] <foreste> edytowalem /w etc/pulseaudio/deaful.py  [22:54] <foreste> i przestal mi dzialac kde4  [22:55] <foreste> jest crash kde przy logowaniu  [22:56] <foreste> poprawilem plik i nadal jest  [22:56] <foreste> jak moge naprawic  [22:57] <foreste> wywalalem  .kde folder  [22:59] <foreste>  jeszcze jedna rzecz jak zaloguje w sesji bezpieczn
<Dreadlish> 1.
<Dreadlish> defaultów się nie edytuje
<Dreadlish> 2.
<Dreadlish> wyłącz pulse audio
<Dreadlish> nie musisz wywalać
<Dreadlish> poprostu wyłącz
<foreste> jak ?
 * Skrzyp umiał kiedyś wywalić pulse i używać kde
<Dreadlish> google przyjacielem twym
<Skrzyp> Ale to jak sobie przypomnę
<Dreadlish> poszukaj exeka i zmień jego nazwę
<Dreadlish> albo wywal całą zawartość tej paczki
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> Bo wtedy wywalą się biblioteki Phonoma
<Dreadlish> wywal phonona
<Dreadlish> po co ci on?
<qermit> wy wal
<foreste> zw
<qermit> Wilczek: bo kiedyś go arbuzowałeś pewnie
<Wilku> qermit: Wątpię, ale niewykluczone
<Wilku> `ping
<Skrzyp> .1st
<ChaosEngine> blah, 2nd
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-30
<sysek> lolwtflol
<m477> ?
<sysek> ??
<tajwanuser> ???
<m477> co sie stao
<TheNumb> Jodła się stała
<m477> ;/
<sysek> czasami mi sie wydaje, ze macos sciaga pomysly od kde
<m477> ;]
<m477> uh
<m477> kutfa sprzataczka wbila
<sysek> boze..
<sysek> jaka ta plyta korna jest cienka..
<m477> korn [*]
<m477> mialem wstac o 7 a tu dupa
<Ozil> text dnia kręcina wykręcił niezły numer w lato
<m477> to lepiej niech sie ten dzien juz skonczy
<Thorbjorn> co Wy macie takie podłe humowy?
<Thorbjorn> humory
<sysek> ja? ja mam akurat dobry humor :)
<Thorbjorn> słuchasz dupowatych zespołów to masz cienkie płyty
<sysek> no wybacz, ale stary korn jest fajny
<Thorbjorn> teraz masz pop-korn
<m477> polewaj
<ChaosEngine> re
<Psotnick> I'm gonna die ;(
<m477> co ty odwalasz synek ;o
<Dreadlish> o/
<m477> heal me
<Skrzyp> Od kiedy zmieniliście Google na DuckDuckGo?
<Skrzyp> Dobre jest, ale jeszcze nie działa tak perfekcyjnie jak stary, dobry, gógyl.
<tajwanuser> nie zmienilem
<tajwanuser> le, nie znalazlo mojej strony
<tajwanuser> :P
<Ashiren> po co zmieniac? toz to zakamuflowana opcja googlowska
<Skrzyp> :-D
<m477> everybody put your hands up in the air
<foreste> czesc
<firemark> foreste: czesc :p
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/ ave!
<TheNumb> Szatyniak: ave kto?
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave ave!
<Szatyniak> TheNumb: ave satan
<TheNumb> Szatyniak: no właśnie kurwa.
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Ave Tux!
<|B|enedyktXVI> szatana nie ma jak widac
<Szatyniak> jestem przecież
<|B|enedyktXVI> <|B|enedyktXVI> szatana nie ma jak widac
<|B|enedyktXVI> <Szatyniak> jestem przecież
<Szatyniak> i jest :D
<Szatan> oho
<Szatan> kto na mnie stalkował?
<Szatyniak> |B|enedyktXVI: ja jestem jego wspólnikiem
<Szatyniak> Szatan: ;>
<Szatan> Szatyniak: U think so? http://i.imgur.com/tSUgt.jpg
<Szatyniak> Amarena :D
<Szatyniak> właśnie, Szatan w sobote pijemy?
<Szatyniak> będę w sobote w Białymstoku
<|B|enedyktXVI> kde <3
<|B|enedyktXVI> juz wiem gdzie bedziecie ;]
<|B|enedyktXVI> co to za okazja ;>
<Szatan> Szatyniak: eh, bez kasy jestem
<|B|enedyktXVI> no na takie specyfiki to kasy nie potrzeba :D
<Wilczek> Szatan: pingu ping!
<Szatyniak> Szatan: to nic ;d
<Szatyniak> coś załatwię
<Szatan> Wilczek: lost
<TheNumb> Szatyniak: lol, czytasz wp? :O
<Szatyniak> TheNumb: nie, a co?
<TheNumb> nie Szatyniak, kurwww.
<Szatyniak> ;dd
<TheNumb> Szatan: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Foxtrot> hmm co czyta linuksiarz ?
<Dreadlish> co ty tu ten teges?
<Foxtrot> kto ?
<Dreadlish> ewrybady
<Foxtrot> ewerybaby
<Foxtrot> :D
<Foxtrot> ok jak zrobić żeby google nie wyświetlało jakiś śmieciowych grafik zamiast nazwy ?
<sysek> rzyc
<Foxtrot> lol moda SS
<julek> wtf?
<Foxtrot> trafiłem na forum mody ss
<Foxtrot> _-_
<Foxtrot> http://panzerlehr.mojeforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=1577&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/brmduqf> (at panzerlehr.mojeforum.net)
<Trojanin> tożto grupa rekonstrukcyjna
<Trojanin> nic strasznego, paru maniaków
<Foxtrot> heh zwał jak zwał
<Foxtrot> hmm no nie kminie jak się podniecać takimi żeczami typu galotki ssmana lol
<sysek> supcio
<sysek> żeczami
<sysek> najs
<Foxtrot> ok zawijam się na 3 zmiane
<julek> Foxtrot: a ty co lubisz?
<Foxtrot> Linuksa
<Foxtrot> big stara
<Foxtrot> lol
<julek> -.-
<Foxtrot> wchodze do big star i ubieram się i wychodze
<sysek> a lubisz żeczy ?
<julek> rzenada
<julek> "ten linuks jest rzałosny"
<Foxtrot> ok spadam do pracy cześć
<sysek> rzyc
<sysek> olal mnie
<sysek> :/
<Trojanin> rzycie.
<julek> smieszny pajac
<Trojanin> :p
<TheNumb> rzyć
<sysek> no rzyć, rzyć.
<termi> ehh rzyc nie umierc ;)
<sysek> nadal nie wiecie co to rzyć?
<julek> sysek: a ty kiedy sie dowiedziales?
<julek> bo od ~miesiqca co 2 twoja linijka zawiera to slowo
<TheNumb> julek: za pierwszym razem :D
<sysek> no
<TheNumb> julek: po pierwszym razie*
<sysek> to masz pytanie, masz odpowiedz
<TheNumb> julek: :P
<julek> heh
<Feniks> Dobry wieczór
<julek> dobry wieczor, Feniks
<sysek> kde 4.5 ma jakies gesty ?
<m477> o fuck
<m477> znow przecholowalem
<Dreadlish> norma
<m477> ano
<Dreadlish> musi być jakiś debil, który sie chwali "ile on to nie wypił"
<m477> gdzie on?
<Dreadlish> popatrz w lustro
<m477> ja mu pokaze\
<m477> ile to mozna wypic
<m477> Dreadlish: to o ciebie chodzi?
<Dreadlish> mówie że ty popatrz
<m477> no patrze na ciebie
<mati75> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-01
<drathir> ale cisza...
<inzaghi89> oneiric = 11.10?
<tomash07> Witam, pomoże ktoś przy małym błędzie w trakcie kompilacji kernela?
<tomash07> Robię wg tego przepisu: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=749728#p749728
<tomash07> A wywala mi http://pastebin.pl/51378
<tomash07> ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?
<ChaosEngine> re
<tomash07> Witam, pomoże ktoś przy małym błędzie w trakcie kompilacji kernela?
<tomash07> 10:42 < tomash07> Robię wg tego przepisu: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=749728#p749728
<tomash07> 10:42 < tomash07> A wywala mi http://pastebin.pl/51378
<tomash07> 10:43 < tomash07> ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?
<Foxtrot> może lepiej nie komplikować sobie życia>?
<tomash07> Chyba się poddam
<tomash07> a chciałem choć raz ze źródeł
<Foxtrot> tomash07, luzik jeszcze zdążysz hehe a tymczasem łap dzień heheh
<Foxtrot> no chyba że wierzysz w koniec świata 2012?
<tomash07> oczywiście, jakże by inaczej? :D
<Foxtrot> tak sądziłem ... :D
<tomash07> W grudniu przyszłego roku gigant z Redmont ogłosi że przechodzi na standard POSIX ;)
<tomash07> no dobra, takich cudów nie będzie
<julek> ah te informatyczne zarciki...
<Foxtrot> ^^
<jacekowski> windows jest zgodny z POSIX
<julek> :)
<Foxtrot> szkoda że poszedł wystarczyło googla zapytać o błąd 127 lol
<Foxtrot> ale nie szkodzi informatycy rozkręcają sie gdzieś około 13 to pewnie sam sie kapnie ^^
<julek> no bo teraz tacy specjalisci:)
<julek> ok 13 roku zycia?:)
<julek> szczerze mowiac watpie, czy sie kapnie:)
<Foxtrot> raczej miałem na myśli godzinę :D
<julek> kompiluje kernel na zasadzie "kopiuj-wklej" z jakiejs instrukcji
<Foxtrot> noo to chyba dobry początek ... ale tak czy siak trzeba poczytać :D
<julek> a pozniej przylazi zeby mu napisac kolejny kawalek instrukcji, dotyczacy jego bledu
<julek> nawet jak widac sie nie wysilil:)
<julek> juz pomijam, ze mu to niepotrzebne
<Foxtrot> taka ludzka mętalność a nuż sie uda i nie trzeba bedzie przedzierać sie przez dokumentacje
<julek> "dobry poczatek"... no wspanialy;)
<julek> jak sam nie umie szukac rozwiazan, nawet nie proboje, to ja bym tego nie nazywal dobrym poczatkiem:)
<julek> omg... to jaki w tym sens?:/
<m477> damn
<julek> *probuje:(
<Foxtrot> no wiesz dzisiaj ludzi nastawia sie na gotowiznę hmm
<julek> no to ma gotowizne w repo
<julek> ze niby jak to mu sie uda skompilowac, to bedzie bardziej pr0?
<Foxtrot> to dzięki wychowaniu Window$a tak jest
<julek> bedzie sie mogl tutaj podniecac, ze ma "wlasny" kernel... pewnie taki wlasny jak i ten w repo:)
<Foxtrot> julek, to jakiś stopień wtajemniczenia :F
<julek> Foxtrot: no ale jaki? wlasnie o to chodzi... przeciez on nawet nie wie co robi, nie rozumie co mu sie wyswietla...
<jacekowski> Foxtrot: bo w windowsie wszystko dziala
<julek> wkleja jakies znaczki, ktorych nie rozumie i wyswietlaja mu sie jakies inne
<Foxtrot> hehehe
<Foxtrot> no bo jesteście za łągodni kiedyś jak zaczynałem wchodziłem tu to dostawałem po mordzie i się nauczyłem szukać
<julek> i nawet nie pyta co one znacza, tylko oczekuje, ze ktos za niego to zrozumie i rozwiaze. i poda inny ciag znaczkow, zeby moc sobie wkleic
<julek> rzeczywiscie pr0
<BlessJah> julek: hm... napiszemy poradnik kompilacji, zaczynajacy sie od echo "Compilling kernel... please wait";head -c 100000 /dev/urandom a konczacy sie na echo Done?
<BlessJah> bylby odsiew niezly
<BlessJah> jesli ktos skopiuj/wklej pocisnie, to sie bedzie cieszyl z nowego jajca
<BlessJah> jesli ktos sproboje zrozumiec, to jest sens, zeby mu to wyjasnic
<jacekowski> zakodowac te komendy
<jacekowski> w base64
<m477> znow nudy
<firemark> jacekowski: base64 jest fajny!
<julek> BlessJah: ++
<julek> :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nah, n00bowi powinno sie wydawac, ze cos rozumie
<julek> a mi w ogole coraz mniej sie podoba, ze kazdy sobie moze zainstalowac linuksa
<julek> to by mialo sens, gdyby linux faktycznie mial szanse zdobyc jakis udzial w rynku
<julek> ale raczej zawsze bedzie niszowy, wiec niech lepiej pozostanie systemem dla swiadomych userow
<julek> gdyby nie to "otwieranie sie" linuksa na "zwyklych userow" nie byloby gowien pokroju unity, czy gnome3
<BlessJah> julek: jesli wszyscy zainstaluja linuksa, juz nie bedziemy tacy pr0, he?
<julek> i w ogole ubuntu, ktore ostatnio bardziej szkodzi, niz pomaga
<julek> BlessJah: nie chodzi o to:)
<julek> no zalozmy ze trafia sie ktos, kto chce poznac linuksa i ma zadatki na "swiadomego" usera
<julek> bierze ubuntu, widzi gowniane unity i od razu mysli, ze linux beznadziejny
<BlessJah> nie, to ze ty uwazasz unity/gnome3 nie znaczy ze kazdy bedzie tak uwazal
<ftpd> czester:
<julek> ubuntu stalo sie troche "wizytowka" linuksa, a niestety jest gowniane
<ftpd> czester: Zostaw mojego gejfona.
<ftpd> I dawaj.
<ftpd> ;-)
<julek> BlessJah: wiesz... ludzie sie nasluchaja, ze linux taki konfigurowalny, wygodny, ma mase mozliwosci... no i zacheceni tym probuja ubuuntu
<julek> a tu lipa...
<julek> gdyby to byl jeszcze system na tablety, ale na pc?:/
<julek> obecnie ubuntu nie ma nawet szans, zeby user go porownywal z windowsem
<BlessJah> no tak, z ograniczeniem mozliwosci masz racje
<julek> pare lat temu moglo przyciagac wlasnie konfigurowalnoscia
<BlessJah> ale przypomnij sobie pierdyliard opcji ccsm
<BlessJah> przedobrzyc mozna w obie strony
<julek> no i dobra, nie trzeba bylo przeciez tego ustawiac
<BlessJah> nie
<julek> w ogole to bzdura co piszesz... mogles napisac "popatrz ile jest opcji w menuconfig"
<BlessJah> ale trzeba bylo sprawdzic co kazdy pieprzony przelacznik robi
<julek> czy to jest wada? i czy w ogole ktos wymaga od usera, zeby to ustawial?
<BlessJah> menuconfig?
<julek> no chodzi mi o to narzedzie do konfiguracji kernela
<BlessJah> mowimy o newbie, ktoremu powiedziano ze linux jest configurowalny???
<julek> wlasnie to taki sam glupi argument
<BlessJah> wrr
<julek> gconf-editor tez mial mase opcji, ale przeciez w nie trzeba bylo go uruchamiac i sie przedzierac przez wszystkie zeby uzywac linuksa
<BlessJah> zeby compiza ustawic sensownie trzebab bylo ccsm miec
<julek> ech...
<BlessJah> gconf-editor jest jak rejestr, jeat bo jest i jak w jakims tutku napisza ze masz cos zmienic, to zamkniesz oczy na wszystko poza tym jednym wpisem i go zmienisz
<BlessJah> ccsm zachecal do eksperymentow, gconf-editor nie
<julek> przed chwila pisales, ze ccsm zly
<julek> chodzilo mi o to, ze domyslnie linuks mial jakies mozliwosci, byl juz jakos poustawiany
<julek> a jesli ktos chcial to sam mo0gl sobie z tego zrobic co chcial
<jacekowski> w ogole, popatrzcie, 10 lat kombinowania linuxa na desktopie
<BlessJah> ccsm zly, bo za duzo
<julek> teraz masz gnome-shell i unity, ktore wlasciwie w ogole nie maja ustawien
<BlessJah> i to jest jeszcze gorsze od nadmiarowosci przelacznikow w ccsm
<jacekowski> a linux teraz jest pewnie najpopularniejszym OS ale wszedzie tylko nie na desktopie
<BlessJah> ale przesadzic mozna w dwie strony
<jacekowski> amazon kindle, android i telefony i tablety z nim
<jacekowski> serwery
<jacekowski> kupa roznych urzadzen wbudowanych
<julek> wymuszaja jakis jeden, dziwny sposob uzywania, brakuje im masy funkcji...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: routery?
<BlessJah> :>
<jacekowski> routery
<jacekowski> tylko nie tam gdzie by wszyscy go chcieli
<julek> jacekowski: no i linux nie ma szans na desktopie
<julek> i w ogole nie rozumiem po cholere przerabiac normalne pulpity na jakies androidopodobne dziwactwa
<BlessJah> julek: targetuja na netbooki i tablety
<julek> jesli ~100% ludzi uzywa takiego systemu na normalnym, duzym monitorze, z normalna klawiatura i myszka
<BlessJah> desktopom sie przy okazji dostaje
<jacekowski> bo to czesciowo moze uswiadomienie ze linux na desktopie nie ma szans
<julek> gowno nie targetuja... raczej w druga strone, chca sprowadzic mozliwosci desktopa do mozliwosci netbooka/tabletu
<BlessJah> poza tym, nie 100%, sa netbooki i laptopy
<julek> BlessJah: laptopa traktuje jako "normalny" komputer
<jacekowski> julek: desktopy i normalne duze monitory z klawiatura to wlasnie mniejszosc
<julek> ktory ma normalnej wielkosci ekran, klawiature i myszke/touchpada
<jacekowski> gdyby nie apple
<jacekowski> to linux mialby 100% rynku tabletow
<julek> jacekowski: ale na laptopie pracujesz jak na desktopie, a nie jak na tablecie
<jacekowski> i z polowe rynku telefonow podzielona z symbiane,
<julek> 99,99% laptopow nie ma dotykowego wyswietlacza
<BlessJah> julek: z touchpadem i wielkim, 15 calowym monitorem?
<jacekowski> julek: laptopy to tez mniejszosc
<jacekowski> julek: zdziwilbym sie jakby desktopy i laptopy to bylo wiecej niz 5% wszystkich instalacji linuxa
<julek> BlessJah: wiesz... ja na laptopie pracuje tak samo jak na desktopie...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mowisz tylko o sprzecie pracujacym pod linem?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> julek: a ja po dwoch latach kupilem myszke do fps
<julek> to nie ma zwiazku z tematem
<BlessJah> laptopa da sie uzywac i uzywa bez myszki
<julek> unity nie jest juz konkurencja dla windows, tylko zaczyna byc moze dla androida
<jacekowski> linux ma prawie 50% rynku telefonow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czy andek to pelnoprawny linux? czy moze bardziej wykastrowany?
<jacekowski> 20x wiecej niz ma rynku desktopow/laptopow
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pelnoprawny linux
<Skrzyp> Pełnoprawny
<jacekowski> kernel ten sam
<jacekowski> da sie xserver doinstalowac
<Skrzyp> Ma shell, uruchamia elfy, jest zgodny z POSIX...
<BlessJah> na rootowanym andku
<julek> BlessJah: a w ogole to przypomnij sobie mozliwosci ubuntu z gnome 2 i kubuntu z kde3
<julek> to byly pelnoprawne "desktopowe" systemy
<jacekowski> i nikt ich nie uzywal
<julek> bylo z czego wybierac
<jacekowski> to po co to rozwijac
<julek> jacekowski: unity tez nikt nie uzywa
<BlessJah> tak, przy czy kde4 nie jest az tak ograniczone
<jacekowski> julek: ale unity ma szanse na tabletach
<BlessJah> przynajmniej ja nie widze zeby bylo
<julek> ale na tablety jest android
 * Skrzyp jak KDE to tylko =<3.5.14
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w takim razie czemu nie sforkuja ubuntu do tabletbuntu?
<jacekowski> bo olali desktopbuntu
<BlessJah> hm...
<julek> wlasnie
<jacekowski> cieplym moczem
<BlessJah> wy sie bawcie, ja musze isc studiowac
<BlessJah> o/
<julek> linux swego czasu mial ogromne mozliwosci na desktopach. tzn. wlasnie ta konfigurowalnosc byla jego zaleta
<jacekowski> po co?
<m477> 'isc studiowac'
<m477> lol
 * Skrzyp chciałby GNOME2... i czeka na rozwój MATE.
<Foxtrot> właśnie
<BlessJah> m477: niektorzy nie traktuja studiow jak swietnej okazji do chlania za pieniedze starych
<m477> znasz kogos takiego? jak tak to mi przykro
<Skrzyp> :P
<m477> mowisz to jakby to byl jakis specialny powod do dumy ze studiujesz
<m477> a kazdy matol moze isc na studia
<Foxtrot> ja jestem z niego dumny
<m477> ;]
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze ważne, gdzie i co studiuje.
<m477> i co gorsza je ukonczyc
<m477> ano
<Foxtrot> nie... ważne to ile ma na koncie : >
<julek> kolturoznawstwo w wyzszej szkole kolturoznawstwa i socjologii:)
<Foxtrot> a co i gdzie to nie istotne :D
<Skrzyp> OMG
<m477> no to lans
<julek> (to byl zart)
<Skrzyp> Myślałem, że ubuntologię stosowaną.
<Foxtrot> jakby był jakiś bogacz-linuksiarz to mógłby otworzyć taki kierunek
<Foxtrot> i miałby absolwentów i nagrody i wszystko cacy :D
<m477> ciekawe po co
<Foxtrot> a po co sa inne kierunki ?
<julek> wlasnie...
<m477> nigga please
<Foxtrot> są i już dla zabawy :D
<julek> a ja tam ostatnio jestem za tymi gownianymi kierunkami
<julek> niech ksztalsa jak najwiecej:)
<Foxtrot> żezby ludzie robili woow ...
<julek> niech wyksztalca 10 milionow socjologow - to lepiej dla mnie:)
<Foxtrot> ...po czym ukończył studia prawnicze ... woooow
<m477> wystarczy ze pokaze ile moze wypic
<m477> julek: za twoja kase
<Foxtrot> m477, obniżasz poziom zdrowia pracowników IT a jest wysoki !
<m477> za twoja kase ksztalca bezrobotnych ktorych i tak bedzie trzeba potem utrzymac z twojej kasy ;)
<julek> m477: jestem tego swiadomy
<julek> m477: ale jestes pewien, ze za 20 lat znajda sie zasilki dla nich?:)
<m477> moze byc klopot
<m477> bedzie masowe wymieranie w kraju
<Foxtrot> za 20 lat to będzie 19 lat po końcu świata
<Foxtrot> :D
<julek> faktycznie, przez pare lat to strata... ale wlasnie teraz dzieje sie cos bardzo fajnego, chociaz moze nie "wprost", tylko okrezna droga:)
<Foxtrot> no tak przyszłość będzie taka że wiecej technologii i wiecej informatyków
<julek> kiedys wyksztalceni ludzie stanowili ulamek spoleczenstwa, wiekszosc wyksztalcenia nie miala
<julek> teraz panuje jakies zludzenie, ze wiekszosc ma/bedzie miec wyksztalcenie
<julek> za pare lat sie okaze, ze to gowno warte...
<Foxtrot> a teraz większosć ma ale inna wiekszosć m a go więcej czyli jest taksamo
<julek> i znowu ludzie z sensownym wyksztalceniem beda ulamkiem, a reszta bedzie miala papuiery z socjoligii
<Foxtrot> z tym że świadomośc jest wieksza i z tąd te strajki
<Foxtrot> nie tak łatwo ludzi okradać
<m477> wat
<julek> chodzi mi o to, ze to nieprawda, ze teraz jest wieksza konkurencja na rynku pracy, a bedzie jeszcze mniejsza (pomijajac tych socjologow)
<Foxtrot> wczoraj na discavery koleś mówił że wolałby żyć w dawnych czasach bo teraz to wszystko wymyślone jest
<julek> banka edukacyjna w koncy peknie:)
<suitch> co wam sie nie podoba w socjologii
<Foxtrot> a kiedyś ... spociłeś sie wymyślasz ręcznik ...bierzesz naczynie nei ma czym jeśc wymyślasz łyżkę itd
<julek> suitch: w samej socjologii chyba nie ma nic zlego... tylko po co nam miliony socjologow niezdolnych do niczego?
<Foxtrot> a teraz koleś mówił że chciał coś wymyślec  ale się nie dało bo jak chciał zrobić prześwitujący toster to sie okazało że ktoś już na to wpadł
<julek> kiedys socjologia byla dla ludzi zainteresowanych socjologia, teraz jest dla miernot bez pomyslu na zycie:)
<Foxtrot> sic ide na socjologie
<Foxtrot> :D
<julek> trudno, traci na tym jakis ulamek tych, ktorzy faktycznie sie do tego nadaja...
<julek> ale banka peknie w koncu
<Foxtrot> niemniej jednak są dziedziny rozwojowe ale one są piekielnie trudne jak np teoria czastek elementarnych
<julek> "teoria czastek elementarnych"?
<jacekowski> Foxtrot: kupa rzeczy jest do wymyslenia
<jacekowski> Foxtrot: ostatnio o kolesiu bylo co
<jacekowski> hmm
<Foxtrot> julek, no chodzi mi o fizyke kwantowom
<jacekowski> kojarzysz dragons den
<jacekowski> byl w programie chcial cos kolo 300k
<julek> Foxtrot: a ty w jakim kierunku sie ksztalcisz?
<jacekowski> na grzejniki
<Foxtrot> w żadnym :D
<julek> gimnazjum?
<Foxtrot> szkoła życia
<Foxtrot> robolstwo
<julek> jacekowski: zauwaz, ze gdyby nie ta edukacja obecna, to moze mialbys jakas konkurencje na rynku pracy. a tak wszyscy ida na socjologie i nie masz:)
<m477> konkurencja na rynku grzejnikow?
<julek> jacekowski: tzn. masz pewnie jakas... ale dzieki temu, ze 1000 osob zostanie socjologami, zaden z nich nie bedzie nigdy stanowil dla ciebie konkurencji. gdyby nie taki system to moze kilku z nich by moglo zostac
<AaaA> tylko po co komu socjolog fryzjer albo socjolog na kasie w biedronce?
<julek> (...konkurencja dla ciebie) juz mi sie nie chce rozpisywac:)
<jacekowski> m477: przypodlogowe
<jacekowski> a te zdjecia
<AaaA> z calym szacunkiem dla fryzjerow i sprzedawcow to do tych praca nie sa potrzebne zadne studia
<jacekowski> musze znalezc
<julek> AaaA: ale wlasnie o to chodzi, to nie sa socjolodzy, za pare lat dotrze do ludzi, ze dyplom z socjologii to jak kiedys wyksztalcenie podstawowe
<m477> ok :<
<jacekowski> julek: nie dotrze
<sysek> (:
<julek> albo nawet gorzej, bo po podstawowce mozna isc dalej, a taki socjolog juz raczej stolarzem nie zostanie
<AaaA> potem taki socjolog siedzi na kasie i marudzi
<jacekowski> moze na zmywak pojechac
<jacekowski> i awansowac na mopa
<m477> ;d
<Foxtrot> może zotać busiarzem :D
<AaaA> to wcale nie jest takie zabawne:)
<jacekowski> jest
<Skrzyp> Potem zostanie odkurzaczem
<julek> wiec dla ludzi, ktorzy maja jakies perspektywy to ta masa socjologow i politologow jest nawet pozytywnym zjawiskiem, chociaz faktycznie troche kosztownym narazie... ale z czasem to sie zmieni, jak banka peknie
<m477> ninją!
<jacekowski> julek: gdzie kosztowne?
<julek> a poza tym stac nas na to, by marnowac pieniadze
<julek> jacekowski: w polsce kosztowne jednak
<jacekowski> julek: wlasnie to jest fajne bo szkolenie socjologa to grosze
<jacekowski> bo w porownaniu do inzyniera gdzie trzeba miec kupe sprzetu i materialow i ludzi ktorzy cos wiedza
<m477> jacekowski: a zasilek to tez grosze?
<jacekowski> do socjologii trzeba krzesla, stoliki i troche papieru
<julek> szkolenie tak, bo zeby wyszkolic fizyka/chemika, to same laboratoria sa na 1 osobe drozsze, niz na 100 socjologow
<m477> jacekowski: z tym sprzetem to tez roznie bywa
<julek> wiec szkolenie jest tanie, ale narazie placi sie tym "uczycielom", utrzymuje sie tych "uczonych"...
<julek> nie jest to za darmo...
<suitch> zawsze mozna sie przy okazji studiowania socjologii nauczyc statystyki
<jacekowski> ale tanie
<jacekowski> popatrzcie na te wszystkie platne uczelnie
<m477> panstwo placic 1200zl na semestr na 1 studenta uniwersytetu
<julek> jacekowski: zgadza sie, tanie, ale panstwo marnuje na to gigantyczne fundusze
<m477> nie wiem czy wszedzie jest to tyle samo
<julek> utrzymanie w kraju tych wszystkich panstwowych wydzialow politologii, socjologii, pedagogiki, psychologii, marketingu itd. kosztuje bardzo duzo
<julek> i utrzymywanie "pracownikow naukowych" na takich wydzialach...
<m477> i zarzadzania
<Foxtrot> to sitwa jest
<julek> chociaz z "nauka" nie ma to nic wspolnego
<julek> mi slowo "nauka" kojarzy sie z fizyka i chemia
<Foxtrot> mają we łbach poukładane to umieją sie odszczekać
<m477> mi z wódą
<julek> a w polsce fizycy i chemicy to moze z 1% "naukowcow" zatrudnionych na uczelnmiach
<m477> ale zes sie czepil
<julek> dobra... nazwalbys tego sodomite biedronia czlowiekiem nauki?
<julek> bo wlasnie pisze doktorat z politologii
<julek> naukowiec to to nie jest...
<suitch> a o czym pisze?
<julek> ostatnio na wykopie widzialem - jakis typ robil doktorat o autostopie
<m477> :)
<julek> kilkadziesiat lat temu to by nie uwierzyli
<m477> a co z nim nie tak?
<Foxtrot> właśnie a może doktorskie se zrobie
<Foxtrot> hmm
<jacekowski> julek: popatrz ze te prywatne uczelnie wlasnie robie tylko te tanie kierunki
<m477> szpanujesz?
<Foxtrot> 3,500 za semestr
<jacekowski> julek: bo wyszkolenie inzyniera kosztuje kilkakrotnie wiecej
<julek> suitch: nie wiem o czym pisze, ale watpie by jego praca "popchnela do przodu" rozwoj naszej cywilizacji
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<m477> jacekowski: a informatyka?
<julek> jacekowski: wiem o tym...
<jacekowski> no c
<jacekowski> komputery trzeba
<jacekowski> a to grosze
<jacekowski> i tyle ci na informatyke trzeba
<julek> no informatyka jest jeszcze wzglednie tania
<suitch> informatykow robia tez wszystkie prywatne uczelnie
<m477> ale to tez inzynier
<suitch> nawet z humanistyczna w nazwie
<Foxtrot> no a literatura jeszcze
<suitch> to jest bardzo radosne swoja droga
<suitch> :>
<julek> chemia, biologia i fizyka chyba najdrozsze... no i pokrewne
<jacekowski> w UK ktorys uniwersystet udostepnil informacje ile co kosztuje
<m477> jacekowski: no i legalny windows :<
<jacekowski> i wyszkolenie lekarza to koszt rzedu £30k/rok
<Foxtrot> woooow
<suitch> m477: windowsa to microsoft daje za darmo
<jacekowski> inzyniera kolo £25k/rok
<suitch> kierunkowi i wszystkim osobom luzno z nim zwiazanym
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> na odwrot
<jacekowski> lekarza 25k, inzyniera 30k a jakies humanistyczne kierunki kolo 10k/rok
<m477> 10k to nie tak malo w porownaniu do reszty
<jacekowski> tylko ze w UK studia sa platne
<jacekowski> i kosztuja kolo £4k/rok a teraz podnosza od prawie 10k/rok
<m477> tak jak na calym swiecie prawie
<jacekowski> dostaje sie kredyt studencki co prawda
<jacekowski> tylko ze wychodzi na to ze humanista teraz zaplaci za swoje
<m477> zreszta to jest problem panstwa nie nasz
<jacekowski> nie do konca, bo to z naszych podatkow idzie
<m477> wyjade z kraju
<m477> jak bedzie trzeba
<Foxtrot> :D
<m477> niech sie burdel robi
<Foxtrot> gdzie do usa ?
<m477> nie
<Foxtrot> wszyscy czekaja z otwartymi rękami hahaha
<jacekowski> ja sie zastanawiam na chinami albo kanada
<jacekowski> ale to za jakies 2-3 lata
<m477> chiny Oo
<Foxtrot> wyjazd nie gwarantuje sukcesu
<m477> ale zwieksza prawdopodobienstwo
<Foxtrot> nie zwiększa
<m477> sra
<jacekowski> bo mi sie UK nudzi powoli
<m477> moze pakistan?
<jacekowski> nie
<m477> bedzie rozrywka
<m477> po co BT3 komus kto mieszka w pakistanie
<jacekowski> nie, tam bedzie za duzo amerykanow za rok
<Foxtrot> no i psioczy się na ojczyznę a kto ma na sukces zasuwać ?
<m477> a co z praca?
<Foxtrot> jak wszyscy wyjeżdżają ?
<m477> jakbys w chinach zarabial
<jacekowski> pociagi projektowac
<m477> :D
<jacekowski> chocby
<m477> a nie grzejniki?
<jacekowski> do chin teraz jak chce sie jechac to biora od razu
<m477> do niewoli?
<jacekowski> nie
<Foxtrot> haha jest takei przysłowie ze głupcy szukają szczęścia daleko a mędrcy znajdują je w zasięgu ręki :D
<m477> Foxtrot: fajnie
<jacekowski> chiny to wbrew temu co w internecie pierdola bardzo cywilizowany i rozwiniety kraj
<m477> zalezy ktora czesc
<Foxtrot> papierowy tygrys hehe
<jacekowski> byles?
<m477> tam sie chyba miejscami jeszcze niewolnictwo zdarza
<m477> nie bylem
<jacekowski> nie zdarza
<jacekowski> tam jest kapitalizm
<Foxtrot> to lepiej japonia ale w japonii są sami genjusze co siedzą po 4h w bibliotece dziennie
<jacekowski> w pelnym tego slowa znaczeniu
<jacekowski> i bardzo bardzo niskie podatki
<AaaA> w pl tez jest niewolnictwo:)
<Foxtrot> i nikt nie podskoczy nie mowiac o tym że pracują 26h na dobe
<m477> ;]
<jacekowski> praktycznie zero socjalu
<jacekowski> i podatki tez prawie ze 07
<jacekowski> 0
<Foxtrot> więc można być atrakcją turystyczną biały na pokaz :D
<m477> jacekowski: ale tam nic nie zarobisz, mowiac jakbys chcial gdzies wrocic
<AaaA> tylko co z tego socjalu w oswieconej europie?:)
<jacekowski> m477: co?
<m477> no pieniadz ma niska wartosc
<jacekowski> m477: w chinach zarobie 3x tyle ile tu
<m477> tu czyli gdzie
<jacekowski> UK
<m477> pl czy uk
<AaaA> i tak nie dostaniecie emerytur?:)
<Thorbjorn> ale zarabasz miliony razy wiecej niz tutaj
<m477> niby jak
<jacekowski> w chinach jest kapitalizm
<m477> slyszalem
<Thorbjorn> bo zarazbiasz wiecej nawet jak wymienisz jeny
<jacekowski> i brakuje im inzynierow
<Thorbjorn> chyba, że jedziesz ryby patroszyć
<suitch> to w chinach sie w jenach zarabia?
<m477> w euro
<jacekowski> i chetnie biora kazdego kto chce
<m477> jacekowski: po co tam inzynier, wystarczy abys umial zlozyc dlugopis czy zelasko
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> chinczycy nie chca skladac tego co im sie daje do skladania
<jacekowski> maja ambicje sami to projektowac
<m477> zreszta taki kapitalizm ze dzieci 5 letnie do roboty zawalaja
<jacekowski> dlatego inzynierow i wszystko sciagaja
<AaaA> ktos im musi pokazac jak skladac:) albo kreski narysowac
<jacekowski> m477: nie prawda
<m477> prawda :<
<jacekowski> byles?
<Thorbjorn> a w pl tak nie ma?
<jacekowski> widzialem tam rozne ciekawostki
<AaaA> dosc czesto mam do czynienia z azjatami
<jacekowski> ludzi spiacych na ulicach
<AaaA> :)
<Thorbjorn> ja widze dzieciaki po 6-7 lat jak puszki po smietnikach zbierają
<Foxtrot> nie prawda ale jest komunizm i zrobią z tobą co będą chcieli
<jacekowski> ludzi majacych warsztat w namiocie na ziemi przy glownej ulicy
<jacekowski> zaraz za brama elektrowni
<Foxtrot> najlepsze sa indie chin bym nie ryzykował
<jacekowski> ale dzieci pracujacych nie widzialem
<Thorbjorn> w chinach?
<m477> jacekowski: znajomy pracowal w norwegii w ikei przy skladaniu mebli i przyplywaly statki z chin i byly slady dzieciecych rąk  np
<jacekowski> tak
<Thorbjorn> bo ci ludzie są ma,i
<Thorbjorn> mali
<Thorbjorn> po pierwsze
<Foxtrot> hahaha
<jacekowski> plotki
<AaaA> na czym byly te slady?
<Thorbjorn> po drugie widział ślady rąk czy pourywane ręce?
<Foxtrot> to czemu chińczycy zwiewają z chin?
<m477> ;d
<Thorbjorn> bo im ta nie fajnie
<jacekowski> Foxtrot: czemu polacy zwiewaja z polski
<Thorbjorn> tobie ma być fajnie
<Foxtrot> podobno ciekawe historie są z tymi ucieczkami
<jacekowski> w wiekszosci zwiewaja ludzie ktorzy nic nie umieja
<jacekowski> Foxtrot: pfff
<Thorbjorn> bo im głupki z zachodu głupot naopowiadali, że na zachodzie takie kokosy  zanic
<Foxtrot> noo jacekowski czemu ?
<jacekowski> Foxtrot: jak by mieli uciekac?
<m477> AaaA: na czesciach mebli?
<m477> stoly itp
<jacekowski> Foxtrot: legalnie moga wsiasc w samolot i poleciec gdzies indziej
<AaaA> m477: ale co dzieci je gryzly?
<jacekowski> Foxtrot: pozostaje tylko kwestia wizy w kraju docelowym
<m477> napewno
<Foxtrot> :D
<jacekowski> Foxtrot: ale w chinach ich nikt nie trzyma
<m477> ale nie maja gdzie pojsc
<Thorbjorn> tak jak Ci czeczeni którzy byli w PL i nie podobało im się że śpią w noclegowni, a mieszkań i pieniędzy nikt im nie daje
<m477> himalaje rosja i morze
<m477> super wybor
<Thorbjorn> tjga
<Thorbjorn> tajga
<Skrzyp> I korea :)
<jacekowski> m477: tak samo jak polacy mieli jeszcze kilka lat temu
<Thorbjorn> no
<m477> tzn?
<jacekowski> ze jak chceili za granice do pracy
<jacekowski> to albo na czarno
<Thorbjorn> idą sobie troche uranu pozbierać do korei na zupe
<jacekowski> albo wize kombinowac jakos
<jacekowski> albo zielona karte
<Skrzyp> Co, krajów się narobiło? :)
<m477> no i co?
<jacekowski> no to ze w chinach jest kapitalizm
<m477> Thorbjorn: woot
<jacekowski> i bardzo niskie bezrobocie
<Thorbjorn> blot
<jacekowski> bo jak sam o siebie nie zadbasz to nikt ci nie da
<m477> no bo jest przymus
<m477> zeby pracowac
<jacekowski> mozesz nie robic
<Thorbjorn> w Polsce też był
<jacekowski> tylko ze nie bedziesz mial co jesc
<m477> tylko zdechniesz?
<Thorbjorn> a jak zapytasz starszych ludzi
<jacekowski> bo nikt ci nie da za darmo
<Thorbjorn> to za komuny była prac i był chleb
<m477> jacekowski: tak powinno byc tylko gorzej jak faktycznie nie ma pracy
<Foxtrot> discavery to propagandowa stacja :(
<m477> i tvn
<jacekowski> pozostaje tylko problem, co jak sobie nie odlozyles na emeryture
<m477> ;]
<m477> stryczek
<jacekowski> bo tam nie ma obowiazku odkladania
<jacekowski> kazdy sobie rzepke skrobie
<jacekowski> i co se odlozy to ma, jak se nie odlozy to jego problem
<Skrzyp> Ehh
<m477> w polsce z tym tez bewdzie problem
<m477> niedlugo
<jacekowski> no
<Thorbjorn> ZUS kaputt
<Thorbjorn> PZPN już umarł
<jacekowski> ale w chinach nigdy nie starali sie sprawiac pozorow ze panstwo cos zapewnia
<m477> jodła FTW
<jacekowski> panstwo ci daje gowno
<Thorbjorn> le ty mu w sumie tez gowno dajesz
<jacekowski> ale masz sredni podatek bodajze kolo 2.5%
<Thorbjorn> jak niskie podatki
<m477> 2,5% czego? od dochoidu?
<jacekowski> sredni podatek
<jacekowski> vaty pity city i inne takie
<Thorbjorn> jacekowski: a widziałeś tam jodły?
<jacekowski> nie
<m477> w chinach?
<jacekowski> m477: ta
<m477> a byłes?
<jacekowski> bylem
<Foxtrot> najlepszym miejscem dla polaka jest ameryka łacińska :)
<m477> kiedy
<Thorbjorn> nie
<Thorbjorn> jodłoland
<jacekowski> hmm, maj
<Thorbjorn> tam jest najlepiej
<m477> ;)
<m477> jacekowski: po co?
<jacekowski> bosker
<m477> rozwiń
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: google bosker bandit
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Brackett Bosker Bandit Automatic Trashrake Technology: <http://tinyurl.com/d6lbxfe>
<jacekowski> hmm, nie ten
<m477> ;D
<Thorbjorn> boksował się z sumokami
<jacekowski> http://www.brackettgreen.co.uk/products/pdf/BrackettGreenBoskerBrochure.pdf
<m477> ze smokami
<Thorbjorn> jacekowski: sprzedażą sie zajmujesz?
<jacekowski> uruchamianiem
<m477> czego
<m477> co to tamy
<jacekowski> mechaniczne filtrowanie wody
<Thorbjorn> na rzekach
<Thorbjorn> masz tamy
<m477> łał
<m477> Thorbjorn: a nie jodły?
<Thorbjorn> ale masz też tampony które  w sumie służą do tego samego
<BlessJah> m477: jak widze co piszesz, zastanawiam si czy jestes glupi czy starasz sie na takiego wygladac
<BlessJah> nie odpisuj
<jacekowski> to potem chlodzi elektrownie
<Foxtrot> no to jacekowski chiny są dla ciebie bo tam uruchomili jakiś gigantyczny system tam :D
<m477> BlessJah: zamilcz synku, dorosli rozmawiają
<Thorbjorn> tam tam ;D
<Foxtrot> a śniło mi się ze kołysze bobaska
<Foxtrot> :D
<m477> :D
<Skrzyp> :D
<m477> oszaleje zaraz z Wami :-)
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> musze chyba jechac do poole
<jacekowski> bo most popsuli
<m477> a to nicponie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bedziesz znajomym z polski wysylal tanie oryginalne podrobki elektroniki z chin?
<m477> czytam ksiazke Fizyczne metody diagnostyki medycznej i terapii  a tam wszedzie calki i szeregii ;d
<Foxtrot> fizykoterapia
<BlessJah> projektowanie mostow tez jest wyscigiem zbrojen z wszechswiatem? ty probojesz zrobic wiekszy idiotoodporny most a wszechswiat wiekszego idiote?
<m477> BlessJah: masz miejsce na podium zapewnione
<Foxtrot> to wiadomo że idioci powstają na skutek doboru naturalnego
<BlessJah> chyba niedoboru, poczytaj o nagrodzie darwina
<Foxtrot> czytałem ale właśnie jeśli coś w przrodzie istnieje to znaczy ze jest potrzebne
<jacekowski> ehhh
<m477> ;D
<jacekowski> ktorys waz nie wytrzymal cisnienia
<jacekowski> i poszlo 2000l oleju
<jacekowski> jak nie wiecej
<m477> w moscie?
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> jak jest wyciek, nie jest blokowany przeplyw/zmniejszane cisnienie?
<m477> to sa mosty hydrauliczne?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> nie bo nie pomysleli ci od hydrauliki o tym
<Foxtrot> mają takie hamulce olejowe
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> operacja calkiem na oleju
<Foxtrot> jak nie ?
<m477> ;d
<BlessJah> dodawanie oleju, mnozenie oleju przez skalar
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org/most.mp4
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org/most2.mp4
<BlessJah> ale o calkowaniu oleju nie slyszalem
<m477> :D
<m477> co za debil
<m477> musisz dywergencje policzyc czyli strumien oleju wychodzacy z weza
<Foxtrot> dobrze żę nie ma kasy bo by jeszce jakieś tamy wybudował hehehe
<Foxtrot> z jego olejowymi kompleksami .... to kto wie co jeszcze :D
<m477> ;d
<m477> olej jodłowany pod wysokim ciśnieniem
<Foxtrot> no a czemu w Chinach sie buduje takie wielkie konstrukcje ?
<jacekowski> to w UK jest akurat
<suitch> bo jest wszystkiego duzo
<m477> zeby byly duze
<BlessJah> bo nie maja co z kasa zrobic
<suitch> i z ludzmi
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak wlasciwie to co dokladnie robisz z tymi mostami?
<jacekowski> programuje
<BlessJah> suitch: mowisz ze bez koparek i dzwigow wszystko?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: hm... void podnies (); ?
<suitch> a koparka to sama sie prowadzi?
<BlessJah> bardzo to skomplikowane?
<jacekowski> no
<BlessJah> poza tym ze nie moze segfaultem rzucic
<jacekowski> jest milion zaworow
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<jacekowski> do kontrolowania
<jacekowski> i ramiona musza isc rowno
<jacekowski> bo inaczej sie zablokuje
<m477> i w czym to piszesz?
<jacekowski> rslogix 4k
<jacekowski> 5k*
<BlessJah> czlowiek orkierstra, zaprojektuje instalacje wysokonapieciowa, zaprogramuje most a w planach ma konstruowanie lokomotyw
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile pamieci ma most?
<jacekowski> 6M
<m477> 6 Mega?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> w sumie to 4M
<jacekowski> 2M sa uzywane do mapowania roznych kart IO
<BlessJah> wiecej niz prom kosmiczny
<m477> napewno
<BlessJah> jacekowski: prom lata z 1MB, a ty na glupi most zwodzony 6x tyle masz?
<jacekowski> i jeszcze jest kolejne 2M to obslugi wszystkiego potrzebnego do tego zeby to bylo bezpieczne
<jacekowski> nie mowie ze tyle uzywam
<BlessJah> :>
<jacekowski> mowie ze tyle jest
<jacekowski> bo to safety PLC jest
<jacekowski> do SIL3
<jacekowski> a co do oleju
<jacekowski> jak waz peknie albo cos
<jacekowski> to bedzie pompowalo 800l/minuta
<BlessJah> czemu nie zatrzyma?
<jacekowski> i w zaleznosci od tego gdzie peknie cisnienie moze zrobic sie wystarczajaco duze
<jacekowski> bo sam waz jak jest otwarty na koncu ale 20m jego daje jakies 50 barow nawet
<jacekowski> przy 800l/minuta
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza przy zimnym oleju
<BlessJah> gwaltowny spadek cisnienia - zamykamy zawory
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ta czesc jest robiona wedlug specyfikacji dostarczonej przez niemiecka firme
<m477> 50 barow to jest gdzie sie napic
<BlessJah> chyba ze jest ryzyko ze wtedy wpolotwarty most spadnie z hukiem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: niemieckie wazy nie pekaja?
<jacekowski> no pekaja jak widac
<jacekowski> ale mamy tylko pompy zatrzymac jak bedzie oleju malo
<jacekowski> zbiornik jest na 6k litrow
<Foxtrot> pękają w miejscach naszycia sfastyk
<jacekowski> pompy sie wylaczaja przy 2k
<BlessJah> lol
<jacekowski> w zbiorniku bylo okolo 4k
<BlessJah> fajna specyfikacja
<m477> Foxtrot: :D
<BlessJah> jak bedzie przeciek, nalezy wypompowac olej ze zbiornika
<jacekowski> ale mam wrazenie ze to bedzie przerabiane
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> ide na uczelnie
<BlessJah> bbl
<jacekowski> a klient sie nie ucieszy ze musi cos zrobic z 2k litrow oleju
<jacekowski> bo to teraz zanieczyszczone
<jacekowski> i nie mozna bedzie wpompowac spowrotem
<jacekowski> ide
<nn52> o/
<Dreadlish> o/
<Guest92805> mam pytanko? zna ktos jakąś fajną książke adresów na ubuntu, byle nie evolutin
<mati75> thunderbird?
<Guest92805> cos innego bez poczty dedykowane tylko jako przenosny notatnik
<Guest92805> ale dzieki za odp
<mati75> orage jeszcze jest
<Guest92805> zaraz sprawdze
<Guest92805> thx
<Guest92805> mati75 dzieki raz jeszcze
<Guest92805> jeszcze jedno pytanko
<Guest92805> potrzebuje jakis fajny edytor c++ aby go spiac z kompilatoreem cpp lub g++
<sysek> ech
<m477> :-) ?
<m477> pojadłem obiadek
<m477> I'm gonna be sober this night, wow freaky
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> nie dziala cloud print pod linuksem
<mikoooao> hej, ma ktos tutaj minta?
<m477> >,<
<sysek> mikoooao: a co potrzeba
<mikoooao> upgrade 11 do 12
<mikoooao> ale chyba poradzilem
<sysek> to brawo :)
 * m477 fanfary
<mikoooao> zamienilem katya na lisa
<mikoooao> i na oneiric
<mikoooao> we wpisal
<mikoooao> :D
<mati75> mikoooao: ja mam
<mikoooao> mozesz wrzucic
 * m477 podbija bass
<opk_> Jou all
<opk_> mam problem,  mam alse, mam dzwiek w kadu a nie mam w przegladarce , archlinux
<foreste> czesc
<opk_> hej
<Lord_Faller> witam
<opk_> hej
<Lord_Faller> takie pytanie, wie ktoś moze jak zmienić wygląd mocp?
<m477> opk_: czym sie kierowałeś wchodząc na kanał o ubuntu żeby dostać pomoc nt. archlinux?
<opk_> instynktem ;)
<opk_> podaj mi archowy
<opk_> jak znasz
<Ashiren> #archlinux.pl
<m477>  instynkt mordercy
<m477> skonfrontuje ktos myśl, że fedora to 'poligon' red hata do testowania nowych rzeczy i ze przez to moze roznie dzialac?
<Skrzyp> Mi działał...
<Skrzyp> ...tydzień
<Skrzyp> Potem przyszło oglądanie filmów i ich edycja
<Skrzyp> I się pożegnaliśmy
<Skrzyp> Xy się wyglebywały.
<sysek> chyba działała
<Skrzyp> poligon'
<Skrzyp> Ale ogólnie system fajny
<sysek> chyba, że się własnie odnosisz do poligonu
<Skrzyp> Chociaż z KDE i tego typu 'nowinek' wolę Sabayona.
<m477> hm?
<bartek_b> czesc
<bartek_b> poratujcie:) w jaki sposob przekazac w C funkcji argument jakim jest tablica wskaznikow na struktury?
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&p=877438&sid=b3e4d39493deb4d3e83ff78579ba34d4#p877438
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/86vb4so> (at ubuntu.pl)
<sysek> epic
<m477> bartek_b: pokaz kod
<bartek_b> struct baza *tab[n]; to jesli dobrze rozumiem, tablica wskaznikow na struktury
<bartek_b> heh, duzo by tego bylo do pokazywania:)
<m477> sysek: zippa i wszystko jasne :D
<bartek_b> geeralnie mam deklaracje funkcji void sortLanc(struct baza *, int *n);
<bartek_b> i chcę zeby dodatkowym argumentem byla ta tablica wskaznikow
<Skrzyp> O.o
<m477> sama tablica jest wskaznikiem
<Skrzyp> sysek: zippa to zippa
<Skrzyp> I tyle
<m477> bartek_b: void sortLanc(struct baza *, int *n, struct baza tab ); coś takiego probowałeś?
<bartek_b> teraz nie wiem jak odpowiednio tę funkcję wywołać
<bartek_b> struct baza *tab[*wskLP];  to jest moja tablica wskaznikow
<m477> lol
<m477> to ci nie zadziala przeciez
<bartek_b> dlaczego?
<m477> poprostu w miejsce argumentu podajesz nazwe tej tablicy i tyle
<m477> no to skompiluj
<bartek_b> no własnie się nie kompiluje :))
<bartek_b> pomysle
<m477> ;]
<Foxtrot> m477, musisz mi powiedzieć co pijesz :D
<m477> Foxtrot: :> ?
<Foxtrot> hehe no bo sam z siebie to chyba nie wymyśliłeś hehhe ;)
<m477> sok z gumijagód
<m477> czego nie wymyslilem?
<Foxtrot> jak rozwiązać zadanie
<m477> jakie zadanie ? ;o
<Foxtrot> ok ide po masło
<Foxtrot> ^^
<m477> wątpisz w me niemierzalne pokłady intelektualne?
<Foxtrot> nie wątpie że wątpie :F
<m477> dzisaj planuje zakonczyc dzien z trzezwym akcentem :)
<Foxtrot> no nareszcie ...
<Foxtrot> chłopie 2012 trzeba się poprawić !
<m477> huh?
<m477> co poprawic
<Foxtrot> no się poprawić żeby do piekła nie trafić z szatanem :D
<m477>  /care
<Szatan> Foxtrot: tak, chcesz oddać swoją duszę?
<Foxtrot> musze zmienić nicka bo jakiś taki overowy
<m477> mm ziemniaczki
<Foxtrot> e he he ... Szatan ... a tak cichutko tylko napomniałem....
<ntat> Dzień dobry
<Szatan> 2 wieprze
<lim0np> eee
<Guest30789> o chciałem zmienić nick i proszę marzenia się spełniają
<lim0np> zna ktoś hosting który oferuje "nielimitowaną" pojemność dyskową, która w istocie jest nielimitowana?
<lim0np> tj taki hosting, na którym mogę swobodnie odpalić sobie zasobożerne skrypty i być spokojnym że nie zablokują mi konta i nie oddadzą pieniędzy :>
<Guest30789> znaczy się do paru set flopsów ?
<Guest30789> :D
 * Skrzyp zna, różne "dojalnie", ale nie poda, boby się wszyscy rzucili
<m477> Google App Engine?
<Skrzyp> Nie
<m477> ;/
<Skrzyp> Darmowe nawet
<m477> to po co sie chwalisz>
<lim0np> Guest30789: tak :>
<lim0np> Skrzyp darmowe też mają ToS'y :D
<lim0np> x10hosting.com jest darmowy
<Skrzyp> Jakby kolega na priv grzecznie poprosił, tobym go co nieco doinformował
<lim0np> i niby nielimitowany
<Skrzyp> E tam x10
<lim0np> Skrzyp ja z shella, nie wiem nawet czy tutaj query dział :P
<Skrzyp> ...
<Skrzyp> Uomatko, jaki ciemnogród
<lim0np> poza tym ja nie potrzebuję dedyka z nielimitowanym transferem i załóżmy 100tb w sumie w raidzie, tylko hostingu, który mi da swobodę zapychania ich dysków danymi :D
<Skrzyp> Za to to Ci na pewno nie podam, jak masz zamiar tam jakiś warezik czy botnet zrobić
<lim0np> Skrzyp wolę pisać z ludźmi na kanale, a nie czaić się po prywatnych, od tego jest gg :P
<lim0np> warezik to mogę sobie na dedyku założyć
<lim0np> botnet na freenodzie, widziałem już raz kanał z 10k+ nickami :D
<Skrzyp> OD TEGO JEST XMPP, GG TO ZUO!
<Skrzyp> Tak, ten kanał to #ubuntu?
<lim0np> tam jest 10k osób :D?
<lim0np> 1659
<Skrzyp> No, /names mi się z dziesięć sekund ładuje
<lim0np> machnąłem sobie /list -YES ^^
<Skrzyp> Brawo za odwagę i głupotę
<lim0np> załadowało się
<lim0np> ale niestety irssi nie sortuje od najliczniejszych do najrzadziej odwiedzanych
<Skrzyp> ./msg alis help
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> <close enough>
<lim0np> ok, dzięki za pomoc :D
<lim0np> ale mniejsza o kanały, muszę znaleźć hosting
<m477> co tam
<Guest30789> luzik przekopałem się przez stertę papierów zostało mi 1h pracy i finisz :D
<m477> Guest30789: polej
<Guest30789> ale nie pije jeszcze 1h please!
<TheNumb> m477: polej
 * m477 polewam
<m477> it's family guy time \o/
<TheNumb> Family Gay
<TheNumb> ..
<Guest30789> m477, lol ale masz na myśli "Family Guy" znaczy się kreskówkę >?
<m477> no a co innego? ;o
<m477> czy tylko ja tu jestem taki tępy?
<m477> :)
<Blondyn> hehe
<m477> ;d
<Blondyn> znalazłem słój nick ! lol
<Blondyn> swój*
<m477> łikend a ja trzezwy siedze omg ;o
<Wizard> kto mnie odbanował :/
<Wizard> używa ktoś padu-padu w empathy?
<m477> huh?
<m477> a za co bana ,masz
<ntat> kiedyś próbowałem ale bieda straszna - co chwila mnie rozłączało, więc wróciłem do Kadu:)
<ntat> skusiło mnie empathy spróbować, bo ponoć fajnie integruje się z Gnome 3
<Wizard> kadu jest zjebane
<ntat> ja mam wręcz przeciwne zdanie nt Kadu
<m477> Wizard: jak Ty mówisz
<Wizard> brzydko
<Wizard> heh, ntat, ten program pisali jacyś masturbanci, ma tak fatalne gui, że mi się niedobrze robi, jak na niego patrzę
<m477> fap fap
<Szatan> m477: jeb z dzidy!
<m477> Szatan: ? :(
<ntat> Wizard, mi akurat najbardziej odpowiada Kadu ze względu na rozszerzenia, z których często korzystam a nie widziałem ich w innych programach tego typu,  a GUI to kwestia gustu. Poza tym wygląd możesz sam dostosować do swoich potrzeb
<m477> akie rozszerzenia?
<ntat> np. mimetex
<m477> ale co rozszerzenia
<ntat> m477, pełnym zdaniem proszę, bo nie wiem o co pytasz...
<ntat> ;]
<m477> asgdf jetthr i
<m477> co mimetez
<m477> x
<ntat> pytałeś się, jakie rozszerzenia ma, więc Ci napisałem
<m477> rozszerzenia czego ....
<ntat> funkcjonalności programu, tzw. wtyczki
<m477> ~~
<Wizard> ntat, nie ma czegoś takiego, jak funkcjonalności
<Wizard> program albo jest funkjonalny, albo nie
<Wizard> skąd wy to bierzecie?
<Wilczek> Wizard: Jeszcze się taki nie narodził, coby wszystkim dogodził
<Szatan> Wizard: musk im się zeruje codziennie lub przechodzą analfabetyzm wsteczny
<Wizard> albo jedno i drugie
<Wilczek> Autorzy dają ci program z podstawową funkcjonalnością, którą wymaga każdy, a ty masz sobie dostosować ew. wymagania za pomocą wtyczek
<ntat> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wtyczka
<Wizard> nie no, ludzie
<Szatan> Wizard: nie ma ludzi są tylko zwierzęta
<Wizard> Wilczek, nie ma czegoś takiego, jak podstawowa funkcjonalność
<Wilczek> Szatan: Dwóch futrzaków tylkko na kanale :P
<Wizard> http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=7526
<Szatan> eh, dziewczyna była dla mnie taka miła że zostawiła mi pluszowego misia :P
<Wizard> Szatan, a po co ci pluszowy miś?
<Szatan> ehm, sam nie wiem
<Wilczek> Biały miś, dla...
<Szatan> eh, pewnie chciała mi podziękować
<Wilczek> (Wilczek urywa w tym momencie zazwyczaj :F)
<Szatan> Wilczek: tia, ja się kiedyś wygłupiłem jak miałem 16 lat kupiłem misia za 200 zł i dałem dla przyjaciółki :)
<Wizard> i?
<Szatan> do dnia dzisiejszego to wspomina :P
<Wizard> w sensie mówi ci, że się wygłupiłeś?
<Wizard> ja mojej przyjaciółce nic nie kupiłem :S
<Wizard> nigdy
<Wizard> a mam tylko jedną
<Szatan> Wizard: eh, po prostu chciałem osobę zaskoczyć
<Dreadlish> \o
<Dreadlish> Szatan:
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp:
<Skrzyp> :)
<Wilczek> Szatan: Dreadlish chce, żebyś skrzypiał :F
<Szatan> *skrzyp* *skrzyp*
<Wilczek> Ale hajlajtów będzie miał :D
<Skrzyp> :)
<m477> czy mnie bola
<Szatan> m477: #fefefe ?
<Skrzyp> 0xBADCAFE :)
<Wizard> heh
<m477> Szatan: ???
<Wizard> ej, właśnie
<m477> ale wariat
<Szatan> m477: kolorek dziecko :D
<Skrzyp> #bababa :D
<m477> unfortunately I am not able to understand you
<m477> jest czwartek a ja sie ucze :S
<Wilczek> :O
<m477> :o
<m477> pijemy
<julek> hmm... ogladam staty z tego kanalu... chyba ktos cos namieszal:)
<Szatyniak> :)
<m477> ??
<m477> :)
<julek> no cos pokrecone
<julek> kilka nickow, w tym moj, jest na tej liscie, a ponizej sa wymienione "oni nie dostali sie do czolowki", sa tam wymienione jeszcze raz... nie rozumiem:)
<julek> statystyki klamia:)
<m477> nie umiesz czytac ;o
<m477> juluś na boga
<julek> umim
<julek> ide chyba spac
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-02
<m477> julek: e tam co ty gadasz
<m477> za glupoty ;o
<sysek> dzien dobry
<Ashiren> moshimoshi
<sysek> ech, znow ten procek cos szaleje
<Wilczek> :>
<sysek> co
<sysek> to az takie dziwne?
<Wilczek> Nie, skądże :f
<sysek> a niech to wszytko sie spali, popsuje. bede mial spokoj
<lisu> re
<nn52> ludki .. jak wyexportować listę zainstalowanych programów? :D
<Ozil> ale jakiego programu
<Ozil> a sorki zle przeczytałem
<nn52> nie pamiętam komendy
<nn52> coś tam > programy.txt
<TheNumb> dpkg -l > programy.txt
<TheNumb> ...
<buharin> hej
<buharin> testowal ktos Mageia?
<m477> k;
<TheNumb> buharin: a ić
<TheNumb> Ma gejs.
<TheNumb> *heja
<TheNumb> *geja
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> >.>
<buharin> xD
<m477> oO
<sysek> buharin: ja chcialem, ale czasu nie mam
<Guest43075> witam, pytanko mam, zna ktoś jakis fajny edytorek ktory moge podpiac do kompilatora c++
<Guest43075> ??
<julek> gedit
<Guest43075> dzieki za odp, a jakis inny byle nei gedit
<julek> dlaczego?
<julek> tzn. ma byc graficzny?
<Guest43075> tak pod xy
<julek> no to dlaczego gedit nie pasi?
<julek> w "narzedzia zewnetrzne" mozna sobie ustawic to co chcesz
<Guest43075> jakos tak nie lezy sorry za problem wybredny jestem
<Wilczek> Guest43075: Kate :)
<Guest43075> wiem o narzedziach zewnetrznych
<julek> tzn. zbindowc klawisz, zeby po wcisnieciu probowal kompilowac twoje wypociny
<Guest43075> tak tak :)
<julek> ja tak mam, wciskam f5 i mi sie kompiluje i odpala:)
<Guest43075> tylko ze mnie osobiscie sie nie podaba :)
<Guest43075> a tam gdzie pytam wiekszosc mowi
<Guest43075> gedit
<Guest43075> he he
<julek> ja osobiscie tez gedita nie lubie
<Guest43075> no widzisz
<Guest43075> :)
<Guest43075> ja zawsze programowalem na windzie
<julek> ale wlasciwie wielkiego wyboru nie ma - albo gedit z kompilatorem, albo jakies "wielkie" ide:)
<Guest43075> teraz jestem na ubuntu
<julek> no... emacsa pomine milczeniem
<Guest43075> i chcialem cow wybrac co by mi pasowalo
<Guest43075> tak
<Guest43075> hehe
<Guest43075> a jakis odpowiednik notepad++
<Guest43075> ??
<julek> a ma byc na gtk?
<julek> czy pod kde?
<Guest43075> tak gtk
<julek> heh... no to gedit:P
<Guest43075> kurde chyba sam napisze jakis edytor :0
<julek> ja tez osobiscie gedita nie lubilem, ale docenilem
<julek> ma mase przydatnych wtyczek
<Guest43075> tak?, no bede probowal
<julek> skladnie pokoloruje, wciecia automatyczne porobi
<Guest43075> jaka tam sciezke podajesz w narzedziach zew dla hompilacji gcc
<julek> i w ogole masa roznych bajerow:)
<Guest43075> ?
<julek> tam musisz sobie skrypt basha napisac
<julek> chyba nawet jest przyklad z gcc w gedit
<Guest43075> i podlaczyc pod klawisz-rozumiem
<julek> a jak nie to w internecie znajdziesz:)
<Guest43075> obiecuje Ci ze napisze edytor i Ci posle heheh
<julek> heh... po cholere?:)
<Guest43075> tak dla wlasnej satysfakcji :)
<Guest43075> a powiedz mi jeszcze jedno
<Guest43075> znasz jakis fajny program do trzymania kontaktów znajomych
<Guest43075> byle nei evolution
<julek> no i jeszcze jedna fajna funkcja, gedit ma taki dolny panel, z wyjsciem powloki
<julek> jak cos sie nie kompiluje to na dole wywala bledy
<julek> na czerwono:)
<Guest43075> to pieknie
<Guest43075> a zamiennik evolution ?
<Guest43075> w kontekscie kontaktow
<julek> nie uzywam takich rzeczy wlasciwie
<Guest43075> aha to spoko
<julek> tzn. mam claws-mail do maili
<Guest43075> dzieki bardzo
<julek> ma tez jakas ksiazke adresowa, jesli o to chodzi:)
<julek> polecam, bo leciutki programik o ogromnych mozliwosciach
<Guest43075> no no
<julek> zajmuje kilkanascie razy mniej, niz gnome, a ma kilkanascie razy wiecej funkcji:)
<julek> *niz evolution
<julek> chyba z 1M, na gtk oczywiscie, polecam
<Guest43075> ok thx
<m477> Guest43075: emacs
<Guest43075> emacs?
<m477> dziwne uczucie obudzic sie i nie miec kaca
<julek> :)
<^mhr> jak ja kocham pijaków i ćpunów :>
<m477> a co masz?
<^mhr> nie mam żadnego alkoholu, zostaw mnie!
<m477> ?
<julek> heh
<julek> m477: ja mam czysty spirytus, jak chcesz to wpadaj;)
<m477> cpunow masz namysli kolegow jedzacych akodin?
<m477> julek: a gdzie jestes? ;o
<m477> ze spritem dobrze wchodzi
<julek> heh...
<m477> :S
<julek> za daleko pewnie, ale jak nie masz nic do roboty, to wpadaj do lublina, zrobimy popijawe:P
<m477> bede na swieta :)
<julek> w lublinie?
<m477> tak
<julek> z lublina jestes?
<m477> powiedzmy
<julek> :)
<^mhr> na wigilię julek już wiesz co wlać zamiast zupy zbłąkanemu
<m477> jaka czesc?
<julek> no wlasnie
<julek> jaka czesc lublina?
<m477> y
<julek> ja generalnie to tak z polnocnej...
<julek> ale mieszkam teraz w centrum, w domu rzadko bywam,
<m477> nic mi to nie mowi
<m477> centrum to tez jest szeroko rozumiane
<julek> jedna z glownych ulic:)
<m477> wow
<julek> na chopina mieszkam, kolo banku
<julek> nbp
<m477> no to to nie jest glowna ulica
<m477> tam jest urzad skarbowy?
<julek> urzad skarbowy jest na sądowej, obok
<m477> nono
<julek> to jest jedna z glownych ulic:)
<m477> nie bede sie klucic
<julek> mam do plazy 200m
<m477> no wiem
<m477> i tak plaza to gowno
<m477> a ta polnoc to gdzie to
<m477> polnoc to jak sie jedzie na wawe chyba
<julek> tak
<m477> sławinek?
<julek> ze slawinka jestem
<julek> slawina wlasciwie
<m477> mmm
<m477> no to fajnie
<nn52> o/
<^mhr> o/
<^mhr> cholera znów nie trafiłem
<Pupuser> hej
<Dreadlish> hej hej
<Pupuser> to ja zippa tylko siedzę na Lucid Puppy
<nn52> właśnie bawię się na Mint 12 :>
<nn52> i na Mintowskim gnome3 :>
<Pupuser> Ten system był w PC Format 12/2011 i mogli dać remix ubuntu 11.10
<Dreadlish> i jedno i drugie takie samo
<Pupuser> I tak tan Puppy jest do dupy
<Pupuser> I siedzę na XChat'cie , który jest wgrany w system
<Dreadlish> oni wszyscy tam ledwo windowsa ogarniają, a pchają się tam gdzie nie znają
<Pupuser> Dali jako zamiennik windowsa , a gorzej jak windows nawet nie spiera paczki deb
<Dreadlish> a  na livecd siedziesz czy co?
<Pupuser> No na live cd
<Dreadlish> no to po co ci deby?
<Pupuser> jest paczka pet
<Pupuser> Ponieważ je umiem wgrywać i są proste do wgrywania
<Pupuser> Ale środowisko graficzne daleko do ubuntu :-)
<Pupuser> heh
<Pupuser> Mam kolegę hakera i za 20 zł włamie się do forum.android.com.pl
<Skrzyp> Eh, puppy jest dobre
<Dreadlish> Pupuser: a ja sie zesram
<Dreadlish> siema krzypek
<Pupuser> Dziś mam dość kłutni mam migrenę
<Dreadlish> kłótni*
<Pupuser> A tam pobiłem się z kolegą a za 5 min pogodziłem się
<Skrzyp> Bo to cóż więcej niż system - to toolkit do robienia Puppowych wersji systemów - ubuntu - Lucid Puppy, slack - Slacko Puppy, lfs - Wary Puppy. Za Archa się biorą
<Dreadlish> Pupuser: ile masz ty lat?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ty weź na prv coś napisz jak włazisz
<Dreadlish> bo już miałem cie zwalić z góry na dół
<Pupuser> 13 i niektórzy znają mnie jako Zippa :-)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Zippa == (sth like) Kocioł.
<Pupuser> Kto ma QQ
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: o. ja. DEFUQ
<Pupuser> :-)
<Pupuser> Na Lucid Puppy słabo chodzi mi net
<Dreadlish> to go walnij ze 2 razy siekierą to może lepiej zadziała
<Skrzyp> W gimnazjum słabo chodzą szare komórki.
<Ozil> Pupuser: twuj kolega haker to nie haker tylko pajac żaden chaker nie wykonuje takich zleceń za 20 zł
<Dreadlish> Ozil++;
<Dreadlish> jak tam twój ejabberd? :D
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Eh, świat neosiów...
<Ozil> chory jestem i nie robiłem tego obecnie sobie odpuściłem
<Dreadlish> sth lika that
<Pupuser> Dostałem 4 ze sprawdanu z Biologii , a zawszę dostawałem 2 i pani się pyta czy używałem gotowca i mnie pytała ze sprawdzianu
<Dreadlish> eh, ten świat neosiów
<Ozil> licealistom mówimy NIE
<Dreadlish> Ozil: on do gimnazjum chodzi
<Ozil> to tym bardziej
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish++;
<Pupuser> 3 klasa u mnie to jakaś nie normalna
<Skrzyp> Właśnie normalna :)
<Dreadlish> albo ty jesteś nienormalny...
 * mati75 wali głową o ściane
<mati75> kolejny gimnazjalista
<Ozil> boże nie było mnie tu ze 2 tygodnie bo maiłem max zleceń i  czasu dla ciebie a tak się pozmieniało
<Pupuser> Ja 1 klasa , a klasa 1c jest zarąbista
<Pupuser> w Mojej miejcowości
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: mówiłem, seems like Kocioł
<termi> a tu co pamiętnik szkolny?
 * Skrzyp zarzuci sentencją
<Ozil> no ja nie wiem
<Pupuser> Dawać koledzę zlecenie , a te serwery są na debianie
<Skrzyp> Nie chodzi o to, że jesteś z gimnazjum - chodzi o to, co podczas niego doświadczyłeś.
<termi> albo cezgo nie doświadczył ;)
<Ozil> ta i skończy się to jak zwykle naobiecuje a potem zniknie z kanału żeby nikt się z niego nie nabijał
<Skrzyp> Ale i tak jestem za eksterminacją i totalnym strollowaniem Zippy
<Dreadlish> no to niech nawala
<Dreadlish> dead.is-a-geek.org
<Pupuser> :-)
<Dreadlish> prędzej ja go rozpieprze z laptopa z czystym windowsem niż on mnie z niewiadomo czego
<Skrzyp> :)
 * Skrzyp potwierdza, bo widział Dreadlisha w akcji
<Skrzyp> Pupuser: I zmieńże se nick!
<Ozil> właśnie się dowiedziałem że moja paczka ma opóźnienie i będzie zamiast dziś to w poniedziałek co za idioci w tym action pracują
<Pupuser> Poczekaj Pa
<Ozil> 2 raz w przeciągu tego tygodnia
<termi> xto na ircu trzeba wyjsc co by nicka zmienic?
<Dreadlish> sorki. nie zmieniłeś nicka
<Pupuser-1> Już
<Pupuser-1> Mam XChat
<Skrzyp> Zmienił :-D
<Dreadlish> ale nicka tożeś nie zmienił
<Skrzyp> Na basha z tym
<Dreadlish> włazi z jakiegoś darmowego shitu
<Pupuser-1> Poczekajta
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, te, masz coś do XChata?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> chodzi mi o rurke
<Skrzyp> Aaa
<Skrzyp> To też mu zatkaj tą rurkę
<Dreadlish> na jakimś mt stoi
<Skrzyp> Chętnie bym pomógł, ale nie z móvila
<Dreadlish> "za trudne to nie będzie"
<Zippa> jestem
<Dreadlish> zmienił nick
<Zippa> Pobrałem QQ
 * Dreadlish jest zaskoczony
<termi> omg nie wierze
<Skrzyp> Nie na długo
<Dreadlish> termi: o/
<Skrzyp> Normalnie stał się cud!
<m477> JODŁA
<Zippa> Nie obczajam chińskiego komunikatora na Androida
<termi> Dreadlish: \o
<Dreadlish> siema m477
<m477> znamy sie?
<Dreadlish> jak tam chlanie
<termi> zaraz sie sysek obudzi:)
<Dreadlish> sysek: WOBUDŹ SIE
<Zippa> Nie nawidzę plusa
<m477> kase zjada?
<Dreadlish> Nienawidzę*
<termi> Zippa: co masz do plusa
<Zippa> Tak gadałem z kolegą 1 min za 50 gr , a widzę 50 zł
<m477> :-)
 * Skrzyp czeka aż Dreadlish tu wyeksterminuje szczura, bo go już krew zalewa.
<m477> deal with that
<Zippa> A ma t-mobile
<m477> ;o
<Skrzyp> Może mieszka w Zazinbourugwajokambodży?
<termi> Skrzyp strach sie bac ;)
<Zippa> Nie Rycerka Dolna , a Ja rajcza ok 12 km
<Zippa> :-)
<Skrzyp> O, to mamy już lokalizację rurki
<Zippa> A mi kiedyś kolega wysłał SMS premium za 30 zł , a dostałem za 30 zł 1000 min od plusa
<Skrzyp> Btw. - to jest właśnie Zazinbourugwajokambodża
<m477> kurde tez tak ciemno u was?
<Skrzyp> Esże nie
<Skrzyp> Ale za pół godziny już tak
<Zippa> Ale 1,30 min , bo podałałem zadanie i gadałem o nowej dziuni
<Zippa> Miałem 79,48 , a teraz 29,48
<termi> jezuuu co za pokolenie nam wyroslo(rosnie)
<Skrzyp> Fffff...
<m477> ;d
<m477> termi: tez taki byles
<Dreadlish> termi: są neosie i reszta
<m477> tylko ze internetu nie bylo
<Skrzyp> Czy jest jakiś paragraf na kopanie za bycie idiotą?
<termi> Zippa: ta dziunie sie dmucha od ktorej strony?
 * Wilczek ♪ Nightwish - Sleeping Sun (Walking In The Air-The Greatest Ballads)
<Skrzyp> Od góry :-"
<m477> z kazdej?
<Zippa> :-)
<m477> jak tam kredki?
<Zippa> Nudno :-(
<Wilczek> O nie! Ratuj się kto może!
<Wilczek> Zippa tu jest!
<Wilczek> :<
<Zippa> Dzielę dziunię z kolegą
<m477> ;d
<Skrzyp> O, nie! Zippa mówi "nudno"!
<termi> m477: nie bylem taki gralem w settlersy na amidze i ufo :)
<m477> ano chyba ze :)
<Zippa> :-)
<Skrzyp> Wilczek: dołącz się do lokalnego komitetu antyneosiowego, w skład którego wchodzą - ja, Dreadlish i termii.
<Dreadlish> termi*
<Skrzyp> xtermi
<m477> termit
<Dreadlish> znam gościa co go nazywają termit
<Zippa> Kartony mnie biją
<Dreadlish> taki durny, że iq kartonów przewyższa jego
<termi> hahaa
<Zippa> A wiem kto zabił Hannę Mostowiak
<termi> Zippa: napisales list do Mikołaja?
<Dreadlish> ja napisałem
<Dreadlish> kabel bezprzewodowy poprosiłem
<termi> ja też
<Skrzyp> W tej walce giną niewinne kartony. Zippa za to odpowie.
<Zippa> Nie wierzę w Mikołaja , a ja chcę głośniki do PC
<Zippa> Mój kolega z klasy to podłożył yo
<Dreadlish> dafuq?
 * Skrzyp poprosił o PowerMaka i Raspberry Pi
 * termi poprosił o smart tv
<Dreadlish> powermak == transport
<Dreadlish> raspberry pi == czekamy ;d
<Zippa> Ja chcę TV
<Zippa> nowe
<Dreadlish> ja chce przedłużacz na *infinite* ilość gniazdek
<Ozil> Raspberry Pi można to już kupi c ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> możesz zrobic sobie pcb i kupić klocki i samemu zlutować
<Skrzyp> Zippa: sudo apt-get install xawtv
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: To mnie dopisz >:)
<termi> Ozil: btw czym sie leczysz?
 * Wilczek również prosił o Raspberry Pi :>
<Dreadlish> robimy polski support raspberry pi jak wyjdzie? :D
<Skrzyp> Nomuwa
<Zippa> Mam tv crt 21 cali i ma 12 lat i 2 lata temu już jest u mnie  w pokoju
<Dreadlish> pewno jest starszy od ciebie
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Można by :D
<Skrzyp> Zippa: urzekła mnie Twa historia
<Wilczek> Zippa: Polska język znać?
<Dreadlish> nie mająca żadnego sensu imo
<Zippa> Znam , ale pani od polaka wychodzi na 30 min
<Skrzyp> O.o
<termi> nie moze go ktos ....?
<Dreadlish> qermit: plz. załatw sprawę.
<termi> qermit: ping
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: obudź się - to samo co do qermita
<Dreadlish> czarodzieja nie ma
<Ozil> termi: antybiotyk i syrop
<Skrzyp> Może ktoś wziąć to coś jak najdalej ode mnie? Bo zaraz mu przyłożę, choćby nawet przez komórkę i kablem.
<Ozil> oraz komputer
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: I nie będzie
<Dreadlish> bannd?
<termi> Ozil: bo ja probuje fervex alee cos nie dziala
<Dreadlish> nie żryjcie frevexa
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: Przyjacielu, załatw to, proszę :>
<m477> Skrzyp: przyloz
<Zippa> komu
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Miał dość gadania o wszystkim tylko nie o Ubuntu
 * Skrzyp slaps Zippa around a bit with a large cactus
<Dreadlish> domyśl się rszerloku
<termi> Zippa: temu za sciana
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: którego sam nie używa
<Dreadlish> Zippa: dobra rada sudo :(){:|:&}:;
<Zippa> Dzieci i Geeków się nie biję
<Skrzyp> Wizard był zbyt magiczny dla was
<m477> po co sudo
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Ja też nie, tak samo jak nie kodzę w Pythonie, ale pogadać o tym można, zwłaszcza jeśli kanał jest do tego przeznaczony
<Dreadlish> m477: ulimit czasaami
<Skrzyp> Poszedł do supportu Mageii :)
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Ozil> termi: też prubowałem przez 4 dni i skończyło się to wizytą u lekaża wczoraj po południu
<m477> hę?
<Dreadlish> mageia inaczej mandriva
<Dreadlish> WIĘCEJ NIE MÓWIE O TYM BO znowu dostane +q
<Dreadlish> i będę się bawił z kermitowatym
<Zippa> papa idę na ubu
<termi> Ozil: hehe no to żeś mnie pocieszył :)
<Dreadlish> sukces
<Wilczek> Ozil: próbowałem
<termi> zaraz wroci
<Ozil> sorki termi
<Wilczek> termi: Nie krakaj
<Dreadlish> to ja radze tak
<Wilczek> Bo wykraczesz
<Dreadlish> zrobić ładnie /ignore Zippa
<Skrzyp> POSZEDŁ! Ludzie, on POSZEDŁ!
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: Pewnie wróci
<termi> Wilczek: nie krakaj :)
<Ozil> idę zapalić
<Ozil> a pochwale się wam przysłali mi prenumeratę IT profesional
<Ozil> pierwszy nr darmowy a prenumerowanie zaczyna się od 1 stycznia 2012
<Skrzyp> Takie to proffesional, jak naprawa ciągnika przez mojego wujka.
<Skrzyp> Ile taka prenumerata kosztuje?
<Zippa> Siema
<m477> :D
<Dreadlish> omg
<Zippa> Wgrałem Xchat
<Skrzyp> No i pupa blada.
<m477> ?
<Dreadlish> Ozil: i coś fajnego tam dali? bo słyszałem, ale nie widziałem nigdzie yebooka
<Wilczek> Zippa: irssi to pewnie za trudne dla ciebie, co nie?
<Dreadlish> albo weechat
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Zippa> :-0
<Dreadlish> weechat to już w ogóle :D
<Skrzyp> Zippa: chyba wygrałeś. W dożynkach wiejskich.
<m477> weedchat?
<Zippa> Co wygrałem
<Dreadlish> weechat
<Dreadlish> nie weedchat
<m477> ;/
<Skrzyp> SikiCzat inaczej
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> pee to są siki
<Dreadlish> weechat to weechat
<Zippa> Wciągam cukier nosem
<Wilczek> ...
<termi> jesuu
<Dreadlish> co za dziecko :D
<Wilczek> Zippa: Jak to jest robić z siebie debila?
<nn52> uh... lubicei sie
<m477> pee to sikac
<Zippa> Wilczek, normalnie
 * Skrzyp jest lepszy, wypuszcza uszami.
<Zippa> Najlepszy jest z biedry
<m477> browar?
<Zippa> cukier , soki , pizza ,ciastka
<m477> a to nie jadlem
<Skrzyp> Wywaliło ze dwa miastka
<Zippa> Jest nowa wersja wyglądu na YouTube
<Dreadlish> no i co?
 * Wilczek ♪ Rise Against - Make It Stop (September's Children)
<Skrzyp> A żeś wczesny.
<Dreadlish> po co mówisz rzeczy które są oczywiste
 * Wilczek od dawien dawna używa wyglądu Cosmic Panda i jest zadowolony :>
<Zippa> Jest ładnie , ale coś mi brakuje
 * Skrzyp też
<Skrzyp> Mózgu?
<termi> hehehehe
<Ozil> jak wruce do pracy to ci ze skanuje do pdf
<Wilczek> Ozil: Wrrrr
 * Dreadlish potrzebuje przedłużacz
<termi> wróce*
<Skrzyp> To dopjero bendzie f ponjedzjałeg
<Zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoQMOc3Ssi8&feature=channel_video_title 0,53 najleprze
<Dreadlish> 15:45:35               -- | #ubuntu-pl: You're not a channel operator
<Skrzyp> Fandazdycznie
<termi> Skrzyp: bola oczy nie?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish++;
<Dreadlish> ide po picie
<Dreadlish> jak do tej pory on nie wróci to ide na pks
<Skrzyp> termi, no bolom, bolom trohe.
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> nie wyjdzie
<Skrzyp> PKS?
<Zippa> Nie na widzę PKS-a
<termi> pewnie rodzice wrocili z pracy :)
<Wilczek> termi: Nie, XChat okazał się za trudny
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Czyżby poszedł?
<Skrzyp> Trzeba to oblać.
 * Skrzyp aż se zrobi jaja sadzone
<Wilczek> E... eee...
 * Dreadlish wrócił
<termi> Dreadlish: zobacz kogo nie ma
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Dreadlish> no widze
<Zippa> hen
<Skrzyp> OMG
<Skrzyp> Nawet australijski bumerang tak nie wraca.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ALE wylazł
<Skrzyp> Poszedł męczyć inny kanał :(
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nagraj coś i mnie nie wkurzaj
<Skrzyp> Komórką?
<Dreadlish> kompa nie masz?
<Skrzyp> Nie, mam C64 i 1040STF
<Dreadlish> trol. ol. ol.
<Skrzyp> Ale C64 ma NADAL niezlutowany zasilacz.
<Skrzyp> <forever alone>
<Dreadlish> btw. jak ci to tego ppc wysłać?
<Dreadlish> jackiem/jarkiem/nie pamiętam jak mu tam czy paczką?
<Skrzyp> Drogo nie będzie, coś koło 15-20zł.
<Dreadlish> 30zł.
<Skrzyp> Zależy jak Ola będzie jechał
<Dreadlish> bo chyba nie będzie jechał
<Skrzyp> Dwie dychy, przecie Ertew mi wysyłał takie samo pudło
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ALE  NIE WAŻYŁO ONO 10KG
<Skrzyp> Jak nie?
<Dreadlish> normalnie
<Dreadlish> wiem ile waży c64 z resztą
<Skrzyp> Poza tym, skala jest od <30kg
<Dreadlish> <20kg*
<Skrzyp> Ale ST jest ciężkie
<Skrzyp> Kawał stali w środku
<Dreadlish> no i co?
<Dreadlish> ppc ma prawie kilowy radiator
<Dreadlish> inaczej nie wisiałoby na stelażu
<Skrzyp> O-o
<Zippa> Hej
<Skrzyp> Poszedł sobie stamtąd, to teraz idzie męczyć tu...
<Zippa> Nudzę się
<Skrzyp> Hmpf...
<Skrzyp> To se pograj w CS'a/CoD'a/Metina/Wowa czy co tam grają dzieci w Twoim wielu
<Zippa> A na Ubuntu będzie działał Cyfra+ Online
<Skrzyp> A nie próbuj trollować jednej z najstarszych usług w sieci
<Zippa> CS nuda CoS'a nie Metin nuda Wowa nuda
<Skrzyp> Która istniała jeszcze zanim twoja matka była w planach.
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: qermit: ping
<termi> ha:)
<Dreadlish> konradb: dzięks
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: gut łork
<Wilczek> kklimonda: Dzięki Ci!
<Skrzyp> Teraz zrób to samo na #nonsensopedia
<Dreadlish> klimonda jako bohater
<Skrzyp> KKlimonda Da Hero
<Dreadlish> klimonda jako bohater
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> kurde
 * Dreadlish chce coś z hp-uxem
<Skrzyp> Przecie masz
<Skrzyp> W szafie
<Dreadlish> 1.
<Dreadlish> itanium albo hp-pa
<Dreadlish> w proliantach jest x86
<Dreadlish> PAŁENCJO
<Skrzyp> To co ty chcesz?
<Skrzyp> Aaaaa... Mam to
<Skrzyp> Ty chcesz j5k?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Wilczek> :)
<m477> brrrr
<Wilczek> Już się bałem...
<m477> ;O
<Wilczek> m477: <==B
<Wilczek> :f
<m477> fuuu
<Skrzyp> s/B/8/g
<Wilczek> Dlatego nie rozdziawiaj tego pyszczka tak
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: Niezbyt duża różnica
<m477> :x
<Wilczek> ;)
<m477> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2011/11/8c41d6e7fff65514c400d05ebdce7331.gif?1322317089
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d3cm8ou> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<m477> ;D
<firemark> m477: mnie to nie smieszy
<m477> a mnie tak, dobre wiesniactwo
<julek> firemark: ++
<firemark> m477: powinnien ktos po prostu wyjsc z tej ekipy, i mu tak przypierdolic ze mu polamie te pedalskie okulareczki
<m477> juluś i ty przeciwko mnie? :-(
<m477> firemark: no tam widac na tym gifie na koncu ze 3 kolesi wstaje :)
<m477> a smieszy mnie samo zachowanie kolesia a nie sytuacja
<julek> :<
<julek> a w ogole to jakis slaby jestem dzisiaj
<Wilczek> Wystraszył mnie
<julek> zippa: czesc
<Wilczek> NIE!!!
<Wilczek> Koniec jest bliski!
<m477> juluś co sie stało
<m477> coś się kroi
<m477> int nPart(0); co oznacza cos takiego w C?
<Wilczek> Kto miał styczność z MS Visual C++ Express? Bo mi cholerstwo nie chce utworzyć projektu, żadnych błędów nie wyświetla, tylko, że "Failed" -.-
<m477> Wilczek: a co ze mną
<Wilczek> m477: Sorry, za wysokie progi na moje nogi (jak narazie)
<m477> kuzwa
<m477> :-(
<m477> son I'm disappointed
<Wilczek> Przepraszam ojcze :<
<nn52> co tam? :D
<termi> kurna kijowe druzyny w pl beda grac
<termi> na me 2012
<Wilczek> O co kaman? :F
<Ozil> ale mamy najsłabszą grupe na euro
<Ozil> może im się uda  wyjść
<termi> Ozil: prawda ale z marketingowego pktu widzenia kijowe druzyny u nas graja
<termi> holandia niemcy anglia szwecja dania francja na ukrainie
<termi> :/
<m477> termi: ;]
<m477> polaczki zawsze sa ***** w **** ;)
<Szatan> m477: ty j***ny chanowcu
<Wilczek> Spookojnie :F
<m477> Przepraszam Pana, a o co chodzi?
 * Wilczek jest zainteresowany Euro tak samo jak zeszłorocznym śniegiem :x
<m477> jeszcze 4 lata jeszcze 4 lata !!!
<Szatan> m477: tak się zachowujesz jak gdybyś uciekł z karachan.org
<m477> Szatan: nie znam
<tajwanuser> cze
<Szatan> m477: jesteś nacjonalistą?
<m477> wtf?
<m477> raczej nie wiem
<m477> Wilczek: to moze prostrze pytanie, tau=TMath::Abs((s*MBs)/p); dlaczego to mi zwraca inta jezeli wszsytkie te zmienne sa double?
<m477> a nie fail
<m477> wyswietlam to %d :f
<Wilczek> m477: Prostszych nie masz :D?
<m477> Wilczek: no, to co wczesniej pytalem
<m477> zreszta w C to ja w zyciu kilka linijek napisalem
<julek> m477: nie znam sie, ale jak moze zwrocic inta, jesli masz "/p"?
<m477> julek: jakby gdzies podrodze byl int to by zwrocilo
<m477> double/int daje inta tak mi sie wydaje
<julek> 5/2 daje int? :/
<m477> nom
<m477>  5/2
<m477> (const int)2
<m477> ;/
<Dreadlish> 5/2 da ci 2
<julek> a no tak... abs:(
<m477> abs?
<m477> juluś :-(
<Dreadlish> daje ci 2.5, ale ucina do 2
<m477> Dreadlish: znasz sie na C?
<Dreadlish> coniebądź
<julek> no juz widze, wlasciwie nawet nie czytalem tylko zobaczylemto dzielenie i podnioslem wrzask;)
<m477> int nPart(0);  to co to znaczy
<Dreadlish> deklaracja funkcji
<Dreadlish> tylko taka dziwaczna
<m477> czemu dziwna?
<Dreadlish> a masz dalej definicję całą?
<m477> to jest ten caly naglowek czy jakos tak
<m477> o wlasnie nie
<m477> os takiego tylko:  T->SetBranchAddress("NPart", &nPart);
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Dreadlish> whoops
<Dreadlish> *sorry*
<m477> :)
 * m477 forgives
<m477> co jest?
<Dreadlish> to nie jest qt?
<m477> nope
<Dreadlish> to to jest cpp
<m477> tez bym tak powiedzal ale plik ma roz. .C
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> bo to jest zdefiniowane w jakieś ruskiej klasie
<m477> rozumiem ze  &nPart pobiera jakas wartosc
<m477> wiec po co to jako funkcje deklarowac a nie sam int
<Dreadlish> &nPart to referencja do npart
<Dreadlish> a co to jest npart to ja nie wiem
<m477> no tak
<m477> dobra dzieki
<m477> ide na browara :)
<Wilczek> Jak wywalić gnome-shell bez instalacji Unity?
<m477> a co ma piernik do wiatraka
<Dreadlish> apt-get remove gnome-shell
<Dreadlish> [prablm solvd]
<Dreadlish> w ogóle to wrzuć twma :D
 * m477 approvals
<Wilczek> Zostaną zainstalowane następujące NOWE pakiety: appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt indicator-appmenu indicator-messages indicator-status-provider-mc5 libunity-misc4 unity unity-asset-pool unity-common unity-lens-applications unity-lens-music unity-scope-musicstores
<m477> zyczcie mi abyms sie nie schal zbytnio :-)
<Wilczek> :P
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> weź wszystkie repozytoria na chwile wyłącz :D
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Jesteś genialny!
<Wilczek> To działa :D
<Dreadlish> thats simple as pie
<Dreadlish> but pie is a lie
<Wilczek> Dobra, został jeszcze jeden problem...
 * Dreadlish zawija na góre napierniczać w assassins creed revelations (8,62gb, dobry torrent)
<Wilczek> MATE wyświetla, że nie mam silnika motywów murrine, a mam go zainstalowanego...
<Dreadlish> jeszcze raz wrzuć
<Wilczek> Niestety, nic to nie dało
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave
<mati75> ave satan!
<mati75> Wilczek: dzięki za przypomnienie
<mati75> miałem mate popsuć
<Wilczek> mati75: Popsuć? To gówno samo się psuje
<Wilczek> Zwłaszcza mate-panel
<mati75> zauważyłem
<Wilczek> Ja chcę, żeby Ubuntu 10.10 wróciło :(
<mati75> tylko chce z nowego minta gnome shell wywalić i spróbować samo mate zostawić
<mati75> Wilczek: use debian stable
<Wilczek> No... Bez przesady ;D
<Wilczek> A gdyby tak...
<Wilczek> Ściągnąć z repo 11.04 paczki GNOME2
<Wilczek> Przerobić je
<Wilczek> I wrzucić do minimala 11.10...
<Wilczek> Hm...
<Wilczek> Mogłoby się udać >:)
<Blondyn> debry !
<julek> zainstalowac gentoo i zamaskowac gnome nowsze, niz 2.32
<lisu> use squeeze
<Skrzyp> E tam
<Skrzyp> Use MATE
<Blondyn> use yerbe
<Skrzyp> ?
<Blondyn> jerba mate :D
<Skrzyp> Ah
<m477> here
<Skrzyp> Żarcik kosmonaucik
<Blondyn> Skrzyp, co ty taki poważny dzisiaj ? :D
<Skrzyp> Ajdondnou
<Blondyn> aaa... moja antena od wi fi mnie kopneła...
<Blondyn> skubana! ...
<Dreadlish> to ją kopnij x2
<Blondyn> nie wiedziałem ze to możliwe i mnie zaskoczyła
<Dreadlish> whois blondyn
<Blondyn> m477, piłeś Jarzębiak od Wiesława Wawrzyniaka ?
<Blondyn> to ja galahad
<m477> wat
<Blondyn> aha
<Blondyn> czysty luksus Jarzębiak
<Blondyn> polish vodka
<Blondyn> aww ...kojarzysz >
<Blondyn> ?
<Dreadlish> no d;
<Blondyn> aa dredzik pił :D i jaka dobra jest ?
<Dreadlish> no
<Blondyn> kurczaczek nie moge jej dostać
<m477> nie pije byle czego
<Dreadlish> ty pijesz tylko tanie wino amarena
<m477> lux
<Dreadlish> albo gorzką deluxe
<Blondyn> ok musze iść niestey bus czeka ... :(
<Blondyn> ostatnio taką fajną miałem złotą gorzką tańsza od lubelskiej :F
<Blondyn> ok idem ustawiłem sobie wyłączenie auto ...to do zobaczenia ... yo
<sebastian__> Witam
<sebastian__> Jest tutaj ktoś?
<Wilczek> Ja jestem :>
<sebastian__> cześć
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<Wilczek> Co tam ;)?
<sebastian__> Przychodzę z pewnym problemem
<sebastian__> Popsułem gnome-shell
<Wilczek> Ooommm, magiczna kulo, jak mam mu pomóc?
<sebastian__> Stało się to po instalacji sterowników własnościowych
<Wilczek> Ale co dokładnie się stało
<Wilczek> Czekaj
<Wilczek> Masz kartę graficzną ATI?
<sebastian__> tak
<sebastian__> niestety
<Wilczek> To czekaj
<Wilczek> Zaraz poszukam
<sebastian__> wróciłem już do sterów otwartych ale nie otwiera się gnome-shell
<Wilczek> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-11-10-gnome-shell-uszkodzony-motyw/
<Wilczek> Looknij no tu
<sebastian__> włącza się tylko na klasycznym
<sebastian__> no właśnie problem w tym że stery własnościowe już odinstalowałem
<sebastian__> ale shell nie działa
<sebastian__> komunikat po wpisaniu w konsoli "gnome-shell" : (gnome-shell:5707): Gdk-WARNING **: The program 'gnome-shell' received an X Window System error.
<sebastian__> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<sebastian__> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
<sebastian__>   (Details: serial 146 error_code 1 request_code 136 minor_code 19)
<sebastian__>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<sebastian__>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<sebastian__>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<sebastian__>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<sebastian__>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<Wilczek> rm -rv .gnome_shell
<Wilczek> Albo
<Wilczek> rm -rv .gnome*
<sebastian__> ale nie chcę usuwać gnome tylko je naprawić
<julek> da sie podzielic okno screena "horyzontalnie"?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: no i co z twoim nierozwalalnym znc?
<julek> nie odsylajcie mnie do google, wlasnie wracam...
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: mendy mi port zablokowały wieszgdzie
<Dreadlish> widzisz :)
<Wilczek> sebastian__: To nie usunie GNOME, tylko pliki konfiguracyjne, po ich usunięciu powinien działać
<sebastian__> dobra zrobię restart i zaraz wrócę zobaczymy
<sebastian__> niestety nie pomogło
<sebastian__> konsola wyrzuca cały czas to samo
<nn52> co tam psuje ? :D
<sebastian__> (gnome-shell:2087): Gdk-WARNING **: The program 'gnome-shell' received an X Window System error.
<sebastian__> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<sebastian__> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
<sebastian__>   (Details: serial 146 error_code 1 request_code 136 minor_code 19)
<sebastian__>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<sebastian__>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<sebastian__>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<sebastian__>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<sebastian__>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<Ashiren> ...
<Ashiren> wklej.org albo umrzyj
<Skrzyp> WKLEJ.ORG KURWA! DZIECI, CZY WY SIĘ NIGDY NIE NAUCZYCIE!
<sebastian__> sory, ja pierwszy raz na irc
<Skrzyp> A wuj nas to.
<Skrzyp> Zasady to zasady
<Dreadlish> jest takie coś jak regulamin
<Dreadlish> który z resztą jest w topicu
<Dreadlish> i jest w topicu wyraźnie
<Dreadlish> NIE WKLEJAJ NA KANAŁ - http://wklej.org
<Wilczek> http://www.pastebin.com/ <-- Pamietac o tym, to swieta rzecz - nie wklejac na kanal!
<Dreadlish> nopaste.pl
<Dreadlish> wklej.to
<Dreadlish> tyle tych stron
<Dreadlish> a wy sie do kurtyzańskiej nędzy nie możecie dalej nauczyć
<Skrzyp> ix.io :-P
<sebastian__> zrozumiałem
<Ashiren> anyway
<Dreadlish> ix.io ma ograniczenie do 1mb
<Ashiren> ten blad mi nic nie mowi D:
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Rzadko zdarzaja sie wieksze pasty
<Dreadlish> mi sie zdarzają
<Dreadlish> miesięczny log z irca :D
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Ale to wtedy zostaje u dostawcy :)
<nn52> dokladnie, bo będzie banan :D
<Skrzyp> Tak jak twój pamiętny log z quakenetu
<Admc`> znacie jakieś inne przydatne polecenia oprócz /j /n /wc /quit /q i /wi ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> np /hop
<Skrzyp> Na przykład /quit-wc
<Skrzyp> Co to by się niektórym przydało
<Dreadlish> albo /j #troll,0
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: U mnie to nie dziala (irssi) :D
<mati75> Admc`: /op /deop /voice /devoice /ban /mode
<julek>  /part - aktywuje "party mode"
<Skrzyp> Albo /disco - disco mode
<nn52>  a /dc ?
<baks>  /away ?
<Skrzyp> Zmienia napięcie w gniazdku :)
<Trojanin> Admc`: /knockout
<Admc`> takie które są przydatne dla szarego użytkownika a nie dla admina kanału :)
<Trojanin> /hilight :P
<Skrzyp> Albo /list -YES :)
<baks>  /ignore
<m477> wa mac!
<m477> dzownie do typa bo chce sie cos zapytac a ten zebym na wodke wpadal
<m477> jak tu nie pic ;/
<Thorbjorn> lepsze chrome czy chromium?
<m477> jodła-browser
<Skrzyp> Chromium
<Wilczek> m477: Wydaliście już? :)
<Skrzyp> Nie masz spyware od google
<Skrzyp> I masz zawsze najnowsze buildy
<m477> niemal ze
<m477> a jest chrome na linuxa?
<Dreadlish> jest chromium
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> Jest chrome też
<m477> to co to za pytanie co lepsze
<Skrzyp> Ale na uj ci chrome jak masz chromium?
 * Skrzyp ma nawet chromium na winde
<Dreadlish> instalka chrome jest jak wsadzenie żyda i cygana z tysiącem złotych i siekierą w jednym pomieszczeniu
<m477> czyli co
<m477> :(
<Skrzyp> Yaytzo
<m477> co proszę?
<Skrzyp> Chromium kuffo!
<Wilczek> Yaytzo = jajco...
<m477> ;o
<m477> jestem w szoku
<Dreadlish> za mało wypiłeś
<nn52> żadne chromium , srware iron ^^
 * Dreadlish polewa m477
<Skrzyp> To wykluwaj się szybciej
<m477> no wlasnie 1 piwo dopiero
<m477> i sie zastanawiam co dalej
<Skrzyp> nn52, wracaj do piaskownicy
<nn52> Skrzyp: nie :P nie wrócę!. Kochan na Chromium i Chrome, wole SRWare Iron ^^ zamiast tego :P bynajmniej google mnie nie śledzi
<nn52> Kicham*
<m477> jakis fajny film poleci ktos cos?
<Skrzyp> Kurde, ja tu czegoś nie ogarniam
<julek> juz myslalem, ze ludzie sie nauczyli co znaczy bynajmniej
<julek> ale bynajmniej, jak widze...
<Skrzyp> Jak można używać przeróbki przeglądarki firmy trzeciej z zamkniętym źródłem, jak można używać samego jej rdzenia ze źródłem otwartym?
<julek> nn52: uwazasz, ze jestes az tak interesujaca dla google?;)
<m477> nie jest
<nn52> julek: pewnie! =D, ja zawsze działam jak magnes na wszystko :P
<m477> ale google robi statystyke
<m477> takich ludzi
<julek> nn52: ladna jestes?:)
<Dreadlish> nn52: MASZ CYCKI? ;d
<nn52> dobra,dobra... przezorny, zawsze ubezpieczony
 * Skrzyp nie chce dyskutować na tematy prywatności w internecie, boby tu wszystkich zaraz porozstawiał po kątach
<m477> rozstawiaj
<Dreadlish> nawalaj szerloku
<Skrzyp> loop do { Dreadlish++ }
<m477> Dreadlish: umarles :(
<Skrzyp> To do tego wcześniejszego
<Dreadlish> gość w pozycji embrionalnej rozwala mnie
<Dreadlish> tak leży
<Dreadlish> "NIE CHCE :("
<Dreadlish> i taki sad fejs
<m477> DO NOT WANT?
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> revelationsy są nawet fajne
<Dreadlish> fabuła jak zawssze krzywa
<m477> naszczescie nie znam
<Dreadlish> boś *.*
<m477> bosh*
<m477> a bank ochrony środowiska
<Skrzyp> :)
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vYms1MA ;]
<m477_> gh
<m477_> jak martwo w calym internecie
<Dreadlish> eee
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp:
<Dreadlish> miałęś coś
<m477_> kejos
<Skrzyp> 1st
<m477_> PARTY HARD
<tajwanuser> ktos tutaj chyba przedawkowal internet
<tajwanuser> ;)
<m477_> kto
<m477_> nor
<bastetmilo> cześć m477_ :)
<m477_> cze
<tajwanuser> m477_: przeciez nie Ty ;)
<m477_> nono :)
<Skrzyp> Ojtam ojtam
<Skrzyp> Każdemu się zdarza
<Skrzyp> Karny jezyk.
<m477_> oj tam*
<Skrzyp> Ajtam ajtam
<m477_> juz 1 prawie ;o
<bastetmilo> m477_: ledwo 1. noc jeszcze młoda
<mati75> młoda to była ta co się rano koło niej obudziłem
<bastetmilo> mati75: chciałbys
<mati75> bastetmilo: nie chciałbym
<mati75> tylko się stało
<mati75> a ja nic nie pamiętam
<bastetmilo> tia. ja pamietam wszysko jak sie budziłam obok 17stki
<bastetmilo> no jak mozna bylo nie pamietac
<mati75> na ogól wszystko pamiętam
<mati75> ale ta miała mocny łeb
<bastetmilo> haha. dlatego ja sypiam z dziewczynami na trzezwo :)
<gzy> hej, komputer bootuje mi sie do grub rescue>, mam na dysku partycje z instalatorem 11.10, moge jakos zmusic gruba zeby ja zbootowal?
<drathir> witam...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-03
<m477_> bastetmilo: nie jestes kobieta?
<bastetmilo> m477_: jestem
<m477_> :-)
<bastetmilo> m477_: :D
<m477_> kurde nudno
<bastetmilo> m477_:  napij sie :)
<m477_> nawet nie mam ochoty ;o
<m477_> wypilem jedno piwo
<bastetmilo> m477_: no ja pije juz 6 :)
<m477_> ja pije od srody
<drathir> m477_: O.o w końcu fajrant ? Hrhr
<m477_> drathir: fajrant od czego?
<drathir> m477_: tak wiem dziwnie zabrzmiec może, ale picia...
<drathir> ktoś oglądał ten nowy film "wyścig z czasem" ciekawy?
<m477_> drathir: no jakos nie mam ochoty
<m477_> znudow bawie sie symulacjami
<m477_> drathir: mialem 2 propozycje dzis na ostre chlanie i odmowilem :-(
<drathir> m477_: to to lekarza chyba dobrze odwiedzić... Może jakieś odpukac choróbsko się szykuje...
<drathir> symulacjami czego?
<m477_> oscylacji mezonów B
<m477_> drathir: zapisze się na wizytę u doktora Sobieskiego :-) w celu obalenia pewnej tezy o pojemnosci 0.5 litra
<drathir> hrhr
<m477_> leczy mnie już od dawna :-)
<m477_> drathir: moj wspolokator otworzyl piwo wlasnie, a to pijak ...
<bastetmilo> piffo :)
<drathir> oho... zaczyna się, czyli będziesz zdrowy...
<m477_> ja nie mam
<drathir> zapasy zapewne posiada...
<bastetmilo> no kurde kupilam sobie dwa to dwa wypije :)
<drathir> m477_: że Ty to rozumiem, ale żeby kobieta... O.o
<drathir> toż to koniec świata...
<m477_> ale co
<bastetmilo> a co to ma do rzeczy? przeciez rownouprawnienie jest,nie?
<m477_> ja jak kupuje zapas na tydzien to tez sie tak kończy
<drathir> bastetmilo: no jest, ale żeby kobieta piwo...
<bastetmilo> drathir: wódka sie skonczyla
<drathir> bastetmilo: ... O.o
<bastetmilo> nie moja wina
<bastetmilo> u nas wódka jest na dwóje
<qermit> Kto mnie pukał?
<drathir> bastetmilo: coś smaczniejszego, wino miałem na myśli...
<bastetmilo> drathir: wermut tez sie skonczyl
<m477_> jazda jazda jazda
<Skrzyp> Biała Gwiazda!
<m477_> krakowianin widze
<Skrzyp> No :)
<m477_> jaka część?
<Skrzyp> Niestety południe, craxiarze na osiedlu :(
<m477_> :<
<m477_> a konkretnie?
<Skrzyp> Trza się chować przed telewizorkiem
<Skrzyp> Wola D.
<m477_> duchacka
<m477_> no to w pyte daleko :(
<Skrzyp> Lepsze to, niż Pcim Dolny
<m477_> pizdin
<m477_> ja widze stadion wisly z okna
<Skrzyp> Pipidówek Zadupny
<firemark> m477_: a Wisłę? ;>
<m477_> niet
<m477_> za daleko
<Skrzyp> A to mamy blisko do siebie :)
<Skrzyp> Pod pl. Inw, skręcić i gotowe
<m477_> kilka(naście) km?
<m477_> a jaśniej?
<Skrzyp> Mniej niż 5km!
<Skrzyp> Wiesz, gdzie jest Bonarka?
<m477_> nie ;P
<m477_> gdzies kolo matecznego?
<Skrzyp> Hympf...
<m477_> :S
<Skrzyp> No
<m477_> no to wiecej niz 5 km chyba
<Skrzyp> Tam jak się skręca od Kamieńskiego
<m477_> nie znam nazw ulic
<Skrzyp> No, to tam jedziesz za Bonarką i od razu ja tam mieszkam
<m477_> Skrzyp: łap za flache i wbijaj do mnie
 * Skrzyp nie pije... jeszcze
<m477_> co jeszcze?
<Skrzyp> Czekam na lepsze czasy
<m477_> :/
<Skrzyp> Mogę przynieść ewentualnie C64, albo STF 1040, to pogramy
<m477_> i co ja z nimi zrobie?
<Skrzyp> Masz stacje dyskietek?
<m477_> nie
<m477_> cd romu tez nie
<m477_> rozjebany
<Skrzyp> Eh...
<m477_> :]
<Skrzyp> Stacja dyskietek + internet + ST = fhuigieriprogramów
<Skrzyp> Można nawet NetBSD odpalić
<m477_> ST?
<m477_> nie gram w gry :-(
<Skrzyp> Atari ST, szesnastobitowy komputer, niedościgniony konkurent Amigi
<Skrzyp> Na którą też się przymierzam
<m477_> i co tam na nich robisz?
<m477_> ciekawe czy to cale OnLive by na takim zlomie poszlo z P1 np ;d
<Skrzyp> Na ST tak sobie gram, czasem muzykę sobie, mam też kompilator do C i pascala...
<Skrzyp> A Amiga... No, chłopie, to jest wielki świat. Inna historia. Coś epickiego.
<m477_> nie jestem ztego pokolenia ;/
<Skrzyp> Ja też
<bastetmilo> moj TŻjest z tego ppkolenia
<Skrzyp> Ale wolę te komputery niż te nowe, bo przynajmniej człowiek coś umiał robić
<Skrzyp> Ej
<m477_> ;]
<Skrzyp> Z teżetem to tam. :)
<bastetmilo> ej
<bastetmilo> moj TÅ» jest assemblerowcem
<Skrzyp> int 13h
<m477_> ?
<Skrzyp> mv eax,9
<Skrzyp> hop
<bastetmilo> prosze WAS
<m477_> jakies gowno z ass
 * Skrzyp miał się uczyć asma
<m477_> ucz sie miliona rejestrow
<Skrzyp> Ale jak widzę
<Skrzyp> To normalnie *mózg rozjebany*
<bastetmilo> jak ja sie uczylam czytac a wy wciaglaiscie glidsty w piskownicy nosem mpj tz juz pisal programu w assemblerze
 * Skrzyp wtedy gral sobie w niebie na Atari 2600 w Galagę i Pitfaila
<m477_> z?
<m477_> tz
<m477_> kiedy ja rapowałem ...
<bastetmilo> m477_: srapowałeś
<bastetmilo> ty jesates młodszy odemnie
<bastetmilo> a moj tz jest 11 sdtarszy odemnie
 * Skrzyp jest najmłodszy z całego towarzystwa tutej teraz
<Skrzyp> Oo
<Skrzyp> Kurde, taki młody jestem, a w sobotę byłem na nerdowskiej imprezie amigowców
<m477_> moj kw jest najstarszy
<Skrzyp> Ale najmłodszy uczestnik miał 6,5 roku :)
<m477_> i co robiliscie tam?
<m477_> a najstarszy?
<Skrzyp> Ehh... Na http://ppa.pl - bodajże trzeci news, są zdjęcia
<Skrzyp> Najstarzy nieokreślony
<m477_> :D
<m477_> ktory to Ty
<Skrzyp> Ten w pomarańczowobiałym czymś
<m477_> wysoki?
<Skrzyp> W tym albumie jestem tylko na 3,5 zdjęcia
<Skrzyp> No
<m477_> ale NERD :d
<bastetmilo> amizaduszki?
<bastetmilo> ale nerdy :>
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze na forum jest wątek "amizaduszki na żywo" w dziale Integracja, i tam jest inny album
<Skrzyp> No :)
<m477_> byl zlot i mnie nie zaprosiles :/
<Skrzyp> Było mówić
<Skrzyp> Następny w maju - amimajówka
<Skrzyp> I to cały czas w krakowie :)
<m477_> to zlot amigii a kazdy na PC siedzi n1
<Skrzyp> Ta
<bastetmilo> Przepraszam, ale moj TÅ» mial commodore
<Skrzyp> TO NIE SĄ PECETY
<m477_> to tez amiga? ;o https://picasaweb.google.com/111721549839143839228/Amizaduszki2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJe2n6jm1LOcAg#5681221319867498034
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dymqxuk> (at picasaweb.google.com)
<Skrzyp> to są powermaki, pegasOsy, SAMy, Amigi Tower, Efiki i inne z proc. PowerPC
<m477_> nie znam
<Skrzyp> Mówię - nie do końca
<m477_> a nie mozna VM amigii zainstalowac?
<Skrzyp> Ale był tylko jeden sprzet z arch. i386.
<m477_> no i pelno armow
<m477_> i co w tam robicie
<m477_> alko nie widze
<m477_> to nie ide
<Skrzyp> Można - WinUAE obczaj se, albo E-UAE na normalne systemy.
<Skrzyp> W tym roku alko nie było z przyczyn niestety wewnętrznych
<m477_> ;D
<bastetmilo> amiga-sramiga
<m477_> nie znam osobiscie takich przycyzn zeby alko mialo nie byc
<Skrzyp> Spieprzaj -.-
<Skrzyp> Bo tam były jakieś sprzeczki pomiędzy paroma gościami z forum i to o dużą kasę. Była obawa, że przyjadą tu obić sobie ryjki.
<m477_> no i co to ma do rzeczy
<Skrzyp> Poza tym, mówię, była para dzieci w wieku 6,5 i 7 lat.
<m477_> no to im tylko browary
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<m477_> ;]
<Skrzyp> Po browarku źle się gra joystickiem
<Skrzyp> A szczególnie Scorpionem
<m477_> naszczescie nie znam
<Skrzyp> Którego się trzyma dwoma rękami
<m477_> spoczko
<m477_> ale mowie ze nie gram
<m477_> http://wnko.pl/i/1322331231.jpg
<Skrzyp> Ojtam, ojtam
<m477_> pisze sie oj tam
<Skrzyp> Za ten tekst o PC na amigowej imprezie to byś miał taki uopierdol, że ja nie mogę.
<m477_> napewno :O
<Skrzyp> Dobra, ja chyba idę spać
<m477_> nie peirdol
<Skrzyp> Pewnie wstanę za 12h, ale dobra
<m477_> no
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze tylko kibelek, woda i spać.
<m477_> wóda?
<Skrzyp> Ja to mam coś nie tak - dopóki mnie nikt lub nic nie obudzi - śpię cały czas.
<Skrzyp> WODA - H20
<Skrzyp> Filtrowana
<m477_> tyż tak mam
<m477_> spie czasem i po 16 h
<m477_> jak nie musze wstawac
<Skrzyp> W wakacje mi się tak porobiło
<Skrzyp> A jak wstańe samo do mam takiego nicniesięniechcę, że ja pierdole
<m477_> a po polsku?
<Skrzyp> I w dodatku se drzemie w szkole, chociaż spałem te tam 8h.
<m477_> nie usne
<Skrzyp> Raz miałem niezły opierdol, jak poszedłem spać 4:30, ojciec wrócił z roboty o 16:30 a ja śpię :)
<m477_> naszczescie mieszkam sam
<m477_> ja w wakacje to i o 1 w nocy wstawalem
<Skrzyp> Oo?
<m477_> a o 15 chodzilem spac ;]
<Skrzyp> To o której szedłes spać?
<Skrzyp> Heh
<Skrzyp> Nie opłaca się
<m477_> albo wczesniej
<m477_> no lipa
<Skrzyp> Lepiej spać od wczesnego rana do popołudnia
<m477_> zawsze weekend rozlegowuje moj tryp dobowy
<Skrzyp> Bo potem najwięcej ludzi jest
<m477_> ano
<m477_> dobrze powiedziane
<m477_> w nocy jak sie wstaje to nudy
<m477_> internet pusty
<Skrzyp> Ludzie siedzą tak gdzieś od 14-3/4 w nocy
<m477_> powiedzialbym ze do 1 max
<m477_> potem szybko spada
<Skrzyp> Ja się chyba przeprowadze do ojca
<Skrzyp> (znowu)
<m477_> do mnie wbiajaj
<m477_> bedziesz mi po wódke latac :D
<Skrzyp> E tam
<Skrzyp> Hehe :D
<Skrzyp> Wysoki jestem, to mnie dadzą
<Skrzyp> Tak gdzieś za rok
<m477_> kurde
<m477_> glodny jestem
<m477_> a neie chce mi sie nic robic
<Skrzyp> Tak jak w tym komiksie:
<Skrzyp> - a dowodzik jest?
<Skrzyp> - a koncesyjka jest?
<Skrzyp> - no wie pan, nawet pożartować nie można...
<m477_> old
<m477_> + beton
<m477_> jakis film
<m477_> mi podpowiedz
<Skrzyp> Masz opiekacz/toster? Najszybsze, najtańsze i pożywne jedzenie - tosty/zapiekanki z szynką i serem
<m477_> no co ty nie powiesz
<Skrzyp> pani-halinka.pl
<m477_> 2 lata tak jechalem
<Skrzyp> I żyjesz?
<m477_> zreszta nie mam szynki
<m477_> no a nie
<Skrzyp> Bez szynki też może być
<m477_> nie
<m477_> hujopwe
<m477_> chyba ze tunczyk dam
<m477_> ale chuj
<Skrzyp> Moja matka - "od sera pryszcze som!"
<m477_> btw i tak nie chce mi sie robic
<m477_> wat
<m477_> ot kiedy
<m477_> a od brudu to nie?
<Skrzyp> Bo ja vim?
<m477_> ja gedit
<Skrzyp> to ja nano
<m477_> emacs here
<m477_> syry mi jebiom :(
<Skrzyp> Sy umyj
<m477_> no wlasnie mylem
<m477_> i nadal jebio
<Skrzyp> Jak w "Piątku" - wkłada nogę do sedesu i spuszcza.
<Skrzyp> To zobacz klawiaturę :)
<m477_> nie bylo tam takiej sceny
<m477_> chyba cos ci sie pojebalo
<m477_> nie klawiatura nie jebie
<Skrzyp> Ale mówię o Piątek the Series
<m477_> w00t?
<Skrzyp> http://piatek.tosiewytnie.pl
<Skrzyp> Oglądasz od S01E01
<Skrzyp> Właśnie ci zapewniłem rozrywkę przednią na resztę nocy
<m477_> co to jest
<Skrzyp> Ten gościu z Piątku idzie do roboty
<Skrzyp> I tam są jego historie.
<Skrzyp> Większość prawdziwa, ale trochę z jajem
<m477_> lol ten typ w kombajnie wystepowal
<m477_> jak mam 1 epizod znalesc
<m477_> kurwa
<m477_> dobra mam
<Skrzyp> Na dole masz strzałki
<Skrzyp> I jebiesz
<m477_> jebie
<foreste> kurde
<foreste> coza ciecie
<Skrzyp> Ke?
<foreste> nie zrobic gruba patcze rpm
<foreste> burga tfu
<m477_> :)
<foreste> mam fedore 16
<m477_> d
<foreste> i chce burga w niej
<Skrzyp> Nie chcesz :)
<m477_> sam myslke nad fedora
<m477_> stabilna jest?
<foreste> najlepiej chodzi od debiana ;p
<foreste> po optymizacji ram zre tylko 260mb
<foreste> system + kde 4,7
<Skrzyp> Stabilna jak wkład od długopisu tańczący na stole trzymając resztę piórnika na czubku
<Skrzyp> Mi się np. Xy wywalają na oglądaniu bądź edycji filmów
<foreste> kde m a stabilne
<Skrzyp> Kadee kadeem
<foreste> zresta f16 to lepsze niz f15
<Skrzyp> Ja sobie zrobię Archa z TDE
<Skrzyp> Lepsze, lepsze
<foreste> o mam pytanie
<foreste> jak moge sklonowac gruba ?
<m477_> cp
<Skrzyp> m477_: jak tam oglądanie?
<foreste> zeby miec go na hdd i usb pendrive ?
<m477_> rokiego ogladam
<Skrzyp> To się robi inaczej
<Skrzyp> Pytanie, naprawdę Ci jest grub2 potrzebny, czy może być grub zwykły?
<foreste> mam grub2
<Skrzyp> Grub2 się chujowo instaluje
<foreste> fedora ma juz go domysnie
<Skrzyp> Ale niech ci będzie
<Skrzyp> Montujesz USB
<Skrzyp> Dajmy na to do /mnt/gdzieśtam
<Skrzyp> A potem walisz grub-install --root-directory /mnt/gdzieśtam /dev/sdb
<Skrzyp> Działa na 99%
<foreste> dzieki ;)
<Skrzyp> Z roota oczywiście
<Skrzyp> Jak nie to grub1, grub4dos, albo syslinux
<Skrzyp> Grub4dos mój ulubiony
<Skrzyp> Dobra, ja naprawdę spływan
<foreste> bo denerwuje mnie ciagle chrootowanie ;p
<foreste> sformatuje usb
<foreste> ext4 np
<foreste> pendrive nato nadaje ma 128mb
<foreste> flaki to sa aparacie philips
<foreste> http://images.gizmag.com/hero/1973_01.jpg
<foreste> taki tylko czarny
<m477_> Skrzyp: ale zal odcinek trwa 2;30 min + 30sek reklam i 15 sekkund wstawki ...
<drathir> się rozpisali...
<drathir> e tam c64 klawiatura, która "można zabić, a zasilaczem dobić"...
<drathir> ta alkohol w średniej lub większej ilości + faceci + zamknięte pomieszczenie = zadyma...
<foreste> grub mi padl
<foreste> po instalacji na usb
<foreste> niechodzi  na sda dysku ani usb
<foreste> ]i komunikat
<foreste> error: ELF header smaller than expected
<nn52> o
<Szatyniak> Szatan:
<Blondyn> mmm kawa :D
<foreste> grub zdechl
<foreste> reinstalacja gruba
<foreste> byla ;d
<Blondyn> hehehe ósemki
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Blondyn> aa faktycznie weekend ! z mojej perspektywy wszystkie dnie są podobne :(
<Blondyn> dzień saturna jest taki sam jak słońca czy thora czy księżyca
<inzaghi89> Blondyn, same here
<inzaghi89> zero różnicy czy weekend, czy nie. dzień jak co dzień... poniedziałek, poniedziałek, poniedziałek, poniedziałek, poniedziałek, poniedziałek, poniedziałek... tak mógłby mój tydzień wyglądać
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> no cóż taka karma co poradzić :D
<inzaghi89> tylko czym ja na taką karmę zasluzyłem :P
<Devil_Inside> witam:)
 * Devil_Inside wreszcie nabył dysk do laptopa i nie musi wychodzić z łóżka :P
<Quintasan> Dobry
<Thorbjorn> ma ktoś z Was telefon na miksa?
<Devil_Inside> w jakiej sieci?
<Devil_Inside> ja osobiście nie mam ale moja dziołszka posiada w orange
<Thorbjorn> zzzadowolona?
<Devil_Inside> chyba nie bardzo bo to uzależniające telefon też ma lipny... ma drogo za minutę, ale ma smsy za free do orange ale chyba z jakiegos pakietu generalnie nie oplaca sie
<Devil_Inside> to sie niczym od abonamentu nie rozni
<Thorbjorn> lepiej kupic nowy telefon, nie?
<Devil_Inside> jasne ze tak
<Thorbjorn> bo ja widziałem ceny są śmieszne
<Devil_Inside> ja mam abo w t.mobile za 80 zl :/ do listopada sie przemecze a pozniej nie wiem
<Thorbjorn> abo już w ogóle badziewne
<Devil_Inside> noo ale brałem jak jeszcze żonę miałem :D żony nie ma abonament został :D
<inzaghi89> mix jeszcze nie jest taki zły
<inzaghi89> lepsze od abo :P
<inzaghi89> ale z reguły w miksach ciulowe tel dają
<nn52> j nie biore tel. na abonament / mix , jeżeli przez czas umowy wydam więcej za telefon ;>
 * inzaghi89 wziął abo i żałuje, teraz czeka do kwietnia i prepaid
 * Devil_Inside czeka do listopada :(
<nn52> dajmy na to orange to bajeranty :D
<nn52> oferują tel za np. 400 na allegro ,a w umowie 50zł przez 3 lata....
<nn52> interes jak cholera :D
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> heyah  to samo
<Thorbjorn> a tak zapytam
<Devil_Inside> ja tam place 80zl ale nie powiem non stop wisze na sluchawce... mam 700 minut do wszystkich sieci + bezplatne do 5 numetow w t.mobile
<nn52> w Erze mają dorogie tel :>  i dobre.,.. ale oferty do kitu
<Devil_Inside> numerow*
<nn52> ah!! teraz twe T-Mobile jest nie Era...
<nn52> te
<Devil_Inside> 1min = 5sms
<inzaghi89> Devil_Inside, ta, ale w 1min ugadasz o wiele więcej niż w 5smsów;p
 * Wilku ma telefon z Idei :D
<Wilku> Joke :f
<Devil_Inside> nie jest zle w sumie jakby pomyslec
<Devil_Inside> inzaghi89 dokladnie
<inzaghi89> Wilczek, jeszcze? ;D lol
 * nn52 ma starą simka z logiem Idea ( aktywną) na numer 501* :D
<inzaghi89> a ja mam 2xnokia 3310! działające
<Devil_Inside> no i mam staly internet na telefonie to jest w sumie wazne tylko era miala wszedzie prawie edge i tmobile nic w tej sprawie nie robi
<Devil_Inside> w opolu mam hsdpa w nysie tez ale u mnie lipa :/
<Wilku> inzaghi89: Nie no, aż tak źle nie jest :x
 * nn52 czeka aż złapie LTE plusa 
<inzaghi89> Wilku, w szafie są ;)
<nn52> przez tel.
<inzaghi89> nn52, lte to jest 3,5g?
<nn52> nie
<inzaghi89> :(
<nn52> LTE to 4G
<inzaghi89> ach, to czym się żekomo paly szczyci
<inzaghi89> play
<nn52> we Szwecki w Goterborgu złapałam 4G :)
<nn52> Szwecji
<nn52> taaak! , play to w zasadzi 3,9G
<inzaghi89> ja u siebie 3,5g łapie :P
<nn52> 3,5 chyba w całej polsce jest :)
<inzaghi89> no u mnie w mieście niestety nie wszędzie
<nn52> mnie wszędzie łapie przyjeżdzając do PL
<inzaghi89> na rynku tylko
<nn52> aa to lipa ;P
<inzaghi89> 3g wszędzie mam, ale 3,5 nie;p
<nn52> chociaż polska ma  się czym pochwalić
<nn52> Polska i Szwecja to jedyne kraje z LTE/A-LTE
<nn52> 4G  ;p
<nn52> więc jakiś szpanik jest
<nn52> ja zawszę koczuję aż złapie HSPA
<nn52> oo widzę że już więcej krajów ma LTE :P
<lisu> nn52: jaka cena tej usługi?
 * Wilku preferuje Wi-Fi
<nn52> aa nie wiem nawet ile dokladnie
<nn52> te ceny ciągle się zmieniają :D
<lisu> domyslam sie, ciekawi mnie tak pi razy oko
<nn52> ok 50zł  pewnie
<nn52> z limitem pewnie na ok 10gb nie więcej
<lisu> to dosc ciekawa oferta
<nn52> w polsce internet mobilny / satelitarny to przyszłość , jeżeli nie chce się ciągle kopać pod światłowody :P
<nn52> oho tusk będzie miał 2 nowe stacje di prania muzgów
<nn52> Erotyka 3D... coś dla panów =D
<lisu> nn52: to jak lizani lodów przez szybe wystawową w sklepie x]
<nn52> :D
<nn52> ni wiem
<Blondyn> play to paly
<nn52> nie mam TV 3D ani monitora 3d
<lisu> ja nie mam telewizora w ogóle
<nn52> i tam musisz płącić abonament
<lisu> nn52: warum?
<nn52> zmianioni prawo nie dawno
<nn52> płaci się na za Odbiornik Rad-TV
<nn52> tylko ża "dbiornik Multimerdialny"
<Blondyn> miałem kiedyś tak iodbiornik nazywał sie rubin ^^
<nn52> wiec jak masz monitor , to i tak płacisz :d
<nn52> ogladasz tv przez net?? - płacisz , bo monitor jest odbiornikiem multimedialnym
<lisu> nie oglądam tv przez net
<lisu> nn52: nie, monitor nie jest odbiornikiem multimedialnym
<nn52> lisu: wg. prawa jest :D
<lisu> równie dobrze można by powiedzieć, ze projektor też jest odbiornikiem multimedialnym
<nn52> o ile oglądasz na nim TV
<nn52> oczywiście, pod warunkiem że wyświetla obraz telwizji z dekodera :)
<nn52> przykładowo
<nn52> wycwanili się teraz
<Blondyn> oni wszystko mogą
<nn52> ja miałam tak zrobione
<lisu> ale chwila, jak to? za posiadanie lodówki też trzeba będzie płacić, bo się ją posiada i ze względu ze istnieje możliwość przetrzymywania tam zimna trzeba będzie płacić? za samą możliwość?
<nn52> Antena naziemna <-> Dekoder <-> monitor -.-
<lisu> nie jestem w temacie, bo nie oglądam tv i nie mam czasu czytac o tym nawet
<nn52> przykładowo , tak
<Blondyn> lisu: każdy obywatel ma możliwość darmowego leczenia i za nią płaci :D
<nn52> hehe :D
<nn52> to cwaniaku , a nie półacisz, to odwiedzi cie .... jak on sie nazywał co lubi kase zajmować... aaa! Komornik :D
<lisu> Blondyn: dobra, no ok zapłace, ale jak za coś płace, to wymagam. Mogę płącić, ale wtedy zero reklam. A jak nie płace, to mogą i cały czas reklamy puszczać.
<nn52> lisu: dla mnie to mogą zakodować cała TV i nikt nie będzie płakać
<lisu> coś tu jest nie teges
<tajwanuser> cze
<lisu> nn52: mnie to wali, bo nie mam tv, nie oglądam ich treści multimedialnych.
<Blondyn> lisu: jakby wszystko było uczciwe i sprawiedliwe to pasożytnictwa by nie było
<lisu> http://doktorx.fm.interia.pl/artykuly/odbiornik_pliki/schen.gif
<nn52> lisu: i git :) w Holandii , koleza zaprosił takie pana.... pochodził posprawdzał i nie musi teraz płacić podatku , bo mu odowdnił że niema TV,  żadnego odbiornika ,a ni internetu :P
<nn52> kolega*
<lisu> czyli ten schemat też jest odbiornikiem rtv i trzeba płacić, ba mało tego, nawet jak będzie człowiem miał te elementy w szufladzie, to też powinien płacić, bo ma możliwość odbioru!!
<nn52> dokladnie :)
<nn52> właśnie tak jest
<nn52> i to jest głupota
<lisu> nn52: my 100 lat za murzynami, wiec co porównujemy sie do holanii? aktualnie masz telefon, to już musisz płacić, bo pewnie jak nowszy model, to ma wbudowane radio fm x]
<nn52> nie wiem jak jest w Polsce, czy trzeba udowadniać
<nn52> lisu: prawda, to prawda... :)
<nn52> tak samo za posiadania radia w somochodzie
<lisu> nn52: nie wiem czy w ogole mozna cos takiego udowodnic? czy w ogole jest przepis?
<lisu> o kufa no fakt radio w aucie jest, ale anteny nie ma x]
<nn52> nie wiem :P Polskie prawo to największy żart w Europie, a Prawo karne polski ,to Kabaret
<nn52> :D
<lisu> nn52: a taki motyw w polskim prawie: jakis czas temu chciałem sie dowiedziec jak to jest z tym prawem własności i przeglądałem różne artykuły itp, wyszło mi, ze w polsce nawet jak coś jest twoje, to i tak nie jest twoje, bo nie mozesz nic z tym zrobić bez pytania o pozwolenie -> to tak w skrócie
<lisu> dobra ide bo robota sie nie zrobi
<lisu> cyk
<nn52> lisu: wiem o tym
<nn52> a jeżeli jest rolnikiem , i masz pole 20Ha wykupiona na własność
<nn52> to i tak twoje jest 1,5m^3 :D
<nn52> reszte może zabrać ci pańtwo
<nn52> np. wydobywanie łupków
<Blondyn> i trzeba płacić podatek za ziemie
<nn52> dokladnie , mimo że ją kupiłeś :D
<Blondyn> bo nikt nią sie nei interesuje państwo nic przy niej nie robi to jest dopiero ciekawe hehehhe
<nn52> w ogóle jak się czyta co jest napisane ,a co się dzieje , to wielu stwierdza że polsce łamie się co raz częściej prawa człowieka
<Blondyn> no niestety taki to kraj cwaniaczków
<Blondyn> z resztą taki jest kapitalizm jak w M Pythonie
<Blondyn> :D
<nn52> Ostatnio Komorniczka ( w TV pokazywali) , zabierałą "Alimenty na dzieci , środki do życia i wartość prywatną" jako opłata za mieszkanie (miała problemy ze znalezieniem pracy), po mężu który ją zostawił. Dzieci nie miały co jeść , więc zdechły z głodu  ,a matka się powiesiła"
<nn52> zapytano ją , czy miała serce to zrobić
<Blondyn> był taki włuczenga jak robinson cruzoe przewijał sie po scenach zawsze uciekał ...hostessy dawały mu szampana a na koniec dostawał kule armatnią z otpalonym lontem ahhahaha
<nn52> mimo że kobita zobowiązała  się spłacic sumę do 5 miesięcy z góry
<nn52> ona odpowiedziała że to jej praca  i  ch...
<nn52> Blondyn , w polsce kapitalizmu niema
<nn52> Banki kapitalistyczne nie upadają
<Blondyn> to jest włáśnie kapitalizm : .
<nn52> tutaj jest Socializm Wolnorynkowy
<Blondyn> a z ogonkiem a jednak to możliwe hmm
<nn52> a elementami kapitalizmu
<Blondyn> ee to jest kapitalizm kto ma kapitał ten decyduje chyba że nie chce :>
<nn52> w kapitalizmie jest praca dla każdego :)\
<Blondyn> jaasne hehe
<Blondyn> praca w stylu wybierz sobie demona któremu będziesz służył w końcu jest wolnośc wyboru :D
<nn52> w kapitaliżmie obywatel sam wybiera jak chce być leczony.
<Blondyn> o właśnie ... :> i wszyscy wmawiają ci że jesteś chory :D
<nn52> w kapitalismi nikt nie zmusza do składek typu "ZUS" , bo to pieniądze w błoto , sam wybierasz forme obezpieczenia i leczenie.
<nn52> co do literówek , to mam nową klaw i nie trafiam :D
<nn52> dziwny layout
<Blondyn> hmm ....
<Blondyn> tak długo jak algorytm nie będzie podejmował decyzji w państwie tak długo czynnik ludzki będzie wszystko psuł
<Blondyn> ^^
<nn52> :)
<nn52> mnie dziwi , to że tusk tyle szkód wyrządza, a ludzie nic sobie z tego nie robiś.
<nn52> robią.
<nn52> i jeszcze na niego głosują
<Blondyn> bo zwyczajnie mają gdzieś politykę i tak licza na siebie
<Blondyn> to widać w reakcjach rynku który ma szczerze gdzieś to co mówi tusk :)
<Blondyn> tusk swoje rynki swoje
<nn52> najbardziej mnie wk.. takie babcie co mówą " Tylko Palikot.... Tylko Platforma Obywatelska" -.-
<Blondyn> babcie mają czas na zabawe :D
<nn52> i tesktem " że bym wyp.... kaczorowi z łeb", ciekawe ile jaj zapłacono za to
<nn52> w*
<Blondyn> najbezpieczniej trzymać sie z dala od polityki
<nn52> Ja bym się bała tak powiedzieć :P
<qermit> huh ale wczoraj miałem roboty
<Blondyn> polityk to gracz bez skrupułów
<nn52> qermit: pochwal się
<Blondyn> qermit: co robiłeś ?
<qermit> pracowałem
<Blondyn> sic!
<nn52> to wiemy
<nn52> ciągle pracujemy
<nn52> a Polacy w polsce do 73 lat :D
<Blondyn> ile godzin bo ja średnio zasuwam 12h dziennie
<qermit> wstałem o 6, a wróciłem do domu po pierwszej w nocy
<nn52> Blondyn: no... 13 z dojazdem ( 1h w te , i 1 w tą)
<Blondyn> o to nieźle prawie jak ja :D
<nn52> a gdzie robicie?
<Blondyn> ja jestem busiarzem :)
<nn52> ło , ja kierowcą wszystkiego narazie, jeszcze tydzien i koniec umowy xD i 3 dni wolnego i wracam z czach do <3 mego chłopca bo tęskni
<nn52> Czech*
<qermit> chłopca ...
<nn52> ja tak zdrobniale mówią.... ogarnij się :>
<Blondyn> hmmm
<nn52> zaś bd tutaj żadko zaglądała :P
<nn52> qermit: gdzie robisz>
<qermit> w firmie która robi elektornike
<nn52> a :>
<Blondyn> to fajnie masz nie to co bycie busiarzem :(
<qermit> raca jak każda inna
<qermit> praca jak każda inna
<nn52> dokladnie
<nn52> praca jak każda inna
<Blondyn> no ale prestiż nie jak każdy inny lol
<Blondyn> kobietki nie lecą na takie posady :D
<qermit> na jakie
<Blondyn> jak busiarz
<qermit> pewnie jesteś fujara i tyle
<nn52> pewnie tak
<nn52> ja kierowałam tirem i pojazdami cięzarowaymi w czechach na umowę :> *2,5 miech - bo  wolnego mam 3 miechy za moją 5letnią 12 godzinną prace bez przerw i żadnych chorób :D
<nn52> zanudziła bym się na śmierć przez te 3 miechy
<nn52> nie moge się doczekać aż wrócę ;P
<grek> czesc wie ktos moze czy da sie ustawic ciemną koorystykyke systemu ale żeby przeglądarki nie uzywaly tego
<grek> to bug zwykly - strony sa domyslnie dla jasnej i czarne tło dla inputa wyglda srednio
<qermit> ciężko będzie
<grek> hm cos jest
<grek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873486
<grek> ale dla ff 4 a teraz jest  8
<grek> ale to kiepskie rozwiazanie
<grek> wymusza styl na przyciskach i ok dzialac bedzie ale na stronach ktore maja zmienione style przyciskow beda wymuszone te
<grek> dziwne ze nie zrobili prostej poprawki
<grek> przeciez to oczywista oczywistosc
<grek> ze inputy w stronie nie powinny uzywac stylu systemu jezeli jest w negatywie
<grek> to jeszze inne pytanie - pojawia mi sie out of memory lake
<grek>  jakis blad - nie wiem dlaczeog ale mialem - isntalaja atualizacji niekompatybilnych  - wydaje mi sie ze dzieje sie to od zainstalowana kernela 3. 00 14
<grek> jak wrocic do poprzedniego
<grek> mam 3. 0.0.14.16
<grek> da sie to przez synaptics obnizyc wersje ?
<grek> widze ze jest wymus wersje ale dla ktorego pakietu
<grek>  bo mam linux header generic linux image generic , linux, linux image,
<grek> chozi mi o to zeby system po restarcie sie podniusl
<grek> ew jaki macie kernel na ubuntu 11.10 ?
<nn52> grek,  3.x.x,12 jakos tak
<nn52> albo ... nie wiem
<nn52> :P
<grek> ok to dalem wymys wersje na .12 dla linux dla tych innych pakietow tez ?
<nn52> boot bede robiła , to ci powiem
<grek> czy starczy dla linux i on jakos zaleznosciami robi
<nn52> .13 chyb mam na Mincie
<grek> hm daje wymus wersje na pakiecie linux ale nie mowi nic ze bedzie zmienial zalezne
<nn52> uname -a mówi mi że : 3.0.0-13-generic-pae
<grek> nei wiem o co idzie eclipse czesto zglasza blad ze brak pamieci - zuzycie ok 3-4 gb
<grek> ramu
<grek> na kompie jest 6 GB
<Wilczek> 3.1.4-1-ARCH :3
<nn52> 3.0.0-13 Mint , -12 Ubuntu
<grek> to jeszze jakas inna w ubuntu chodzi
<grek> acha
<grek> ok
<nn52> Wilczek jakie jest ryzyko posypania się systemuy po agraniu nowego jąderka?
<Feniks> z
<Feniks> Dzień dobry!
<grek> po nowszego chyba zadne zwlaszcza ze doda sie do wyboru przy uruchomieniu
<grek> ale przy wgraniu stardzego juz nei wiem czy tez sie doda
<Wilczek> nn52: Niezbyt wysokie, najczęściej problemy mogą spowodować sterowniki własnościowe dla kart graficznych NVIDII
<nn52> Wilczek: łe.. to można przeinstalować .... usunąc i zainstalować jeszcze raz
<nn52> a dużo wnosi?
<nn52> kernel pomiędzy 3.0.0 a 3.1?
<nn52> buuuu w sinapticu najnowsza wersja to 3.0.0-13 ... :P
<Wilczek> Changelog musiałabyś poczytać :)
<nn52> to poczekam aż do synaptica wsadzą najnowsze jąderko :P
<nn52> znaczy do repo
<Wilczek> Nie wsadzą
<grek> ja mam -15 w synapticu
<grek> to daj sobie w konfiguracji zrodel ze chcesz tez proponowane
<Wilczek> 11.10 oparte jest na gałęzi 3.0, i niewielkie aktualizacje tego będą robione
<grek> bo domyslnie jest tylko oficjalne a proponowane nie
<Wilczek> 3.1 zobaczysz dopiero w 12.04 co najwyżej
<nn52> zobacze co na Mincie się robi
<nn52> mam minta 12 ;P tego najnowszego
<nn52> Wilczek które to proponowane?
<nn52> zaznaczona mam "main" "upstream" "import"
<nn52> odznaczone "backport" "romeo"
<nn52> :source: też jest odznaczone :P
<nn52> Wilczek: a moge pobrać paczkę .tar.gz i zrobić make i make install na ubu? nie posypie sie nic?
<grek> bo pamiecia zarzadza kernel tak ? nie wiem co jest eclipse caly czas out of memory
<grek> nigdy mi sie co takiego nei dzialo
<grek> a lata na nim robie
<grek> pamieci jak mowilem tez jest wystarczajaco
<grek> zuzycie teraz zaledwie 2,8 GB
<grek> co mowicie ?
<grek> hm, ubuntu tweek mowi ze mam 3 wersje zainstalowalne kernela
<grek> ale pokazuje sie przstarcie tylko jeden do wyboru najnowszy
<Wheeler> cześć wszystkim
<Szatyniak> cześć
<Wilczek> Czesc, Wheeler
<Wheeler> mam problem z Debianem, może ktoś mi pomóc? tutaj szczegóły: http://debian.linux.pl/threads/25321-Ca%C5%82kowite-zawieszanie-si%C4%99-systemu-(Debian-6-0-2-1-Linux-2-6-32-5-686)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/buypwrz> (at debian.linux.pl)
<mati75> Wheeler: dodaj repozytorium backports i zaktualizuj system
<Wheeler> ok. zaraz zrobię i wrócę powiedzieć jak poszło :)
<Wheeler> jestem z powrotem
<Szatyniak> i jak?
<Wheeler> dodałem repozytorium backports, zaktualizowałem system (apt-get update) i co teraz mam zrobić?
<Wheeler> mam zainstalować jakiś pakiet, czy co?
<nn52> apt-get upgrade
<tajwanuser> nie wpisuj tego!
<nn52> :D
<tajwanuser> nie rob tego
<nn52> ojtam ojtam :D
<nn52> i tak wyskoczy mu aktualizacje :D
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> komputer sie spali:D
<nn52> jak doda backports ( wg mnie nie bezpieczne) , i i tak bd musiał to wpisać w przyszłości
<nn52> tzn. mnie mówiono by w życiu nie zaznaczać backports
<tajwanuser> obejrze odcinek housea
<tajwanuser> i trzeba isc na windows:/
<inzaghi89> http://www.break.com/index/cute-girl-vs-skinny-jeans-2242469
<nn52> D
<nn52> ludzie to debile , każa mi na pastebin wkleić log co ma 700mb....
<BlessJah> whoah
<BlessJah> nn52: jeśli dopuściłaś do powstania 700mb loga, do też się do tych ludzi zaliczasz :>
<nn52> to nie ja... to server minecrafta , w kilka sekund taki log zrobił , bo się coś zrombało
<BlessJah> hm... mój najdłuższy pojedyńczy plik loga ma 44k linii i ~5 mega
<BlessJah> 6 dni powstawał, zanim logrotate przesunęło
<nn52> i każa mi wkleić  server.log :> a jak wkleić go , jak w sekundu po odpaleniu wynerował 700mb plik????
<BlessJah> nn52: w kilka sekund 700 mega loga?
<nn52> wiec mnie nie obrażaj
<nn52> ta....
<BlessJah> no to niezły dysk i proc
<BlessJah> no chyba że jakiś dump pamięci masz tam, albo pusty while (1) który tylko linijki dopisywał
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected T_SL in
<BlessJah> php jest boskie
<nn52> :)
<nn52> nie wiem nie wiem :P
<BlessJah> (pomijając fakt że w wskazanej linii na pewno nie ma żadnych T_SL we wskazanej linii)
<BlessJah> damn, zapętliłem się, damn
<nn52> :P
<Wheeler> dobra, to po co mi kazali backports dodać do listy repozytoriów?
<BlessJah> Wheeler: chcieli cię skłonić do instalacji customowego malware
<nn52> BlessJah: po co robić strony w PHP? nie lepiej aquery  lub action script? :D
<nn52> jquery
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> dobra, nie bede sie znecal :]
<BlessJah> nn52: jaka jest pierwsza, absolutnie podstawowa roznica miedzy php a jquery?
<nn52> wykorzystuje php... xD
<BlessJah> nie
<nn52> ja pisze że korzysta z php :P
<nn52> jak tak pisze sobie stronki
<Quintasan> Przecież dżikłery to dżawaskript
<Quintasan> EMCAScript jak ktoś bardzo musi
<BlessJah> Quintasan: tak, a podazajac tym tropem?
<Quintasan> jQuery > PHP ?
<BlessJah> nie, nie o to pytam
<Szatan> kto mi zakłóca spokojny sen?
<nn52> AC to flash :>
<BlessJah> czym sie roznia, taka zasadnicza roznica
<Quintasan> Nie wiem, jest lepszy?
<BlessJah> kurde
<BlessJah> Quintasan: kto wykonuje ecmascript? a kto wykonuje php?
<Quintasan> a o to Ci chodzi
<nn52> trace("Kopne cię w oko"); xD
<Quintasan> js po stronie klienta
<Quintasan> php po stronie serwera
<BlessJah> dokladnie
<BlessJah> tak wiec nie mozna porownac tych dwoch technologii
<nn52> no nic, w takim razie, to był zły przykład :P
<Quintasan> No teoretycznie nie można
<Quintasan> Chociaż jak ktoś się uprze to będzie porównywał
<BlessJah> tak, wiem ze w php, ecmascriptcie, bashu i perlu mozna napisac skrypt powloki
<BlessJah> ktos kiedys probowal porownanac basha i php na tym polu?
<Quintasan> Z tego co mi wiadomo to nie
<BlessJah> w c++ tez da sie pisac strony www
<Quintasan> I chyba zrobiłby z siebie debila
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie kuś
<nn52> w C++ można klepać strony??
<BlessJah> nn52: C++ wraz z html, o ile CGI dodasz
<nn52> :D
<nn52> idę w google zobaczeć jak to wygląda ( przykładowy kod)
<BlessJah> na tej samej zasadzie co strony pisze sie w php, tak naprawde cgi przekazuje zadania do interpretera php a interpreter generuje html
<BlessJah> nie znajdziesz
<nn52> kurde, szkoda
<nn52> a masz jakiś przykład? :D ,
<BlessJah> jak ladnie poprosisz to ci napisze
<nn52> bo chciałą bym zobaczeć jak taki kod wygląda , i jak to "okiełznać"
<nn52> ślicznie ładnie bardzo proszę :D
<BlessJah> ale jako ze nie ma do tego CGI, to napiszę też własny server http
<BlessJah> w bashu
<BlessJah> jesli zgubilem moj stary server http to bede zly
<BlessJah> hm... z której strony by się... :)
<Dreadlish> o/
<BlessJah> kurcze, nie chce mi działać
<nn52> Ludki , czy Netia stosuje podłączanie przez gniazdko telefoniczne?!
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> na adsle tak
<nn52> ja mam w domu bez gniazdka... jak nie mam , to co jest?
<nn52> zwykły DSL?
<BlessJah> nn52: jacekowski.org:1029
<BlessJah> firefox 8.0
<nn52> mimoncik
<nn52> Bless
<BlessJah> tak?
<Wilczek> nn52: A przez co ma podłączać?
<nn52> ADSL to na dialupa... a jak mam wmontowane takie gniazdko na RJ45?, zamiast gniazdko telekomunikacyjne (chyba RJ-42)
<Szatan> nn52: RJ-12
<nn52> ojć! Rj-12 :)
<nn52> racja
<nn52> to co to mam ?
<nn52> jak nie ADSL ??
<Szatan> mnie "nietia" robi mnie za "murzyna" eh, obiecali że net będzie na 1.12.11 a do dzisiaj nie mam
<nn52> BlessJah: Moja pierwsza strona WWW w cpp \o/
<BlessJah> kto mi z chrome 15 wchodzi
<BlessJah> i od kiedy jest 15???
<BlessJah> nn52: odśwież
<nn52> to chyba ja ? :D
<BlessJah> chwilka, coś spsułem
<BlessJah> teraz
<BlessJah> jest dynamiczna
<nn52> oo nie istnieje
<BlessJah> poprawiłem tą spację
<nn52> Sorry, the page you requested was not found.
<BlessJah> u mnie działało i działa
<Szatan> eh, BlessJah szuka jelenii
<BlessJah> Szatan: zazdrościsz, bo nie umiesz sam napisać strony www w c++
<Szatan> BlessJah: nie to mam na myśli
<Szatan> o podświadome uzyskiwanie adresów IP
<BlessJah> musiałeś mówić?
<nn52> BlessJah: pfff
<BlessJah> jeszcze sie nie zastanowilem co z tymi IP zrobie a ty mi juz zabawe psujesz
<Szatan> BlessJah: no cóż jestem tylko Szatanem
<BlessJah> to teraz mi powiedz, co zrobić z bazą IP jaką uzyskałem
<inzaghi89> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/708939/ms,linux.html ;d
<inzaghi89> linuksa chyba kiedyś ktoś pokazywał
<Dreadlish> wziąć walnać nią torrentowem
<nn52> BlessJah: jakie IP widzisz ( moje )?;]
<BlessJah> zadnego, widze useragenta i wszystko to, co dostaje od przegladarki
<nn52> a ;P
<BlessJah> IP jest w nizszej warstwie modelu ISO/OSI, nia zajmuje sie nc
<nn52> słobo wieże że ip nie widzsz :D
<BlessJah> a nc mi nie pokazuje IP
<foreste> jaki chmod daje odczyt/zapis grupom wlascicielom i innym
<nn52> 777?
<foreste> ale bez exec
<BlessJah> rw-rw-rw-
<foreste> a w nr ?
<BlessJah> nr?
<Dreadlish> 777 rwxrwxrwx
<nn52> 777 to rwx rwx rwx chyba
<BlessJah> nn52: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516138/ tak widze samego siebie
<Dreadlish> sławna komenda torrentowska
<Dreadlish> chmod -R 777 /
<nn52> rw-rw-rw- 	666
<BlessJah> nn52: to sa zadania od przegladarki, kazde wejscie generuje kilka zadan (2-3, zazwyczaj index.html favicon.ico i favicon.png)
<nn52> yhy
<BlessJah> nn52: jakbym chcial IP to bym mial pewnie, ale powiedz mi co takiego strasznego z twoim IP zrobie?
<foreste> Dreadlish: 666
<foreste> http://www.chmod.pl/
<nn52> BlessJah: nie wiem , tym bardziej że mam zmienne ;d
<Dreadlish> foreste: co 666
<foreste> kalkulator xd
<foreste> 666 mi chodzilo
<Dreadlish> 1+2+4 x+r+w
<nn52> [13:53] <nn52> rw-rw-rw-  666
<nn52> byłam szybsza :D
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> 4+2+1 r+w+x
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> ładniej
<BlessJah> 110110110
<BlessJah> jeszcze ładniej
<Szatan> haha117@go2.pl
<Szatan> zbieram spam xD
<nn52> xD
<dweller> BlessJah: prawie
<dweller> 1010011010
<BlessJah> dweller: jakim cudem?
<foreste> jaka opcja odpowiada za nadanie tych samych praw zawartosci wolderu ktoremu dalem
<foreste> folderu
<Dreadlish> man chmod
<BlessJah> foreste: katalogi powinny mieć dodatkowo x a pliki nie
<Dreadlish> katalog powinien mieć r-x
<Dreadlish> żeby można było go listować
<Dreadlish> samo x żeby można było w nim czytać pliki
<nn52> BlessJah:
<nn52> wrzuć na wklej.to przykład kodu
<BlessJah> nn52: jacekowski.org:1030/trololo
<BlessJah> jeszcze mocniej dynamiczna
<BlessJah> trololo możesz sobie na cokolwiek zmienić
<nn52> kurde,,,, zarzuć kodem
<nn52> ;]
<BlessJah> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516146/
<BlessJah> hm... chyba oleję php i zacznę pisać stronę w c++
<BlessJah> nn52: liczyłaś pewnie na coś bardziej widowiskowego, ale tak to właśnie wygląda
<BlessJah> niskopoziomowe podejście do stron www :P
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> hm... czy to jest pierwsza strona www napisana w c++???
<nn52> nie wiem , pewnie tak
<Thorbjorn> jaka czcionka jest domyślnie w terminalu w ubuntu?
<m477_> new times jodla?
<Thorbjorn> Uhm
<Thorbjorn> Fajowo
<m477_> no:)
<foreste> x ustawie jak zawartosci zabiore
<foreste> a plikow mam ze 300 w jpg
<m477_> Thorbjorn: skopij do offica text z konsoli i powoino ci tam wyswietlic
<m477_> to jest pewnie ubuntu cos tam
<Thorbjorn> m477_: ni mom ubuntu
<m477_> no to lipton
<foreste> jak ustawic zawartosci chmod ?
<nn52> man chamod?
<nn52> chmod
<foreste> wiem
<foreste> sam doszlem
<foreste> chmod 666 /obrazy/ * ;d
<BlessJah> oj, chyba jedną spację za dużo
<BlessJah> foreste: /obrazy/*
<BlessJah> poza tym, masz w katalogu głównym katalog obrazy?
<foreste> nie
<foreste> na starym profilu
<foreste> na home
<foreste> a home ma poprawne
<dawid> halo jest tu kto
<dawid> mam problem
<nn52> jak każdy
<nn52> inny:>
<dawid> a więc chodzi o to że chce korzystać z proxy
<dawid> mam już zainstalowany tor
<dawid> vidalie też
<dawid> torbutton
<dawid> też
<dawid> wpisane numwery i porty serwera proxy  a ciągle przy testowaniu wywala błąd
<dawid> że coś nie jest włączone
<BlessJah> dobra, znudziło mi się pisanie www w c++
<BlessJah> za duzo zabawy ze zmiennymi stringowymi
<dawid> co mam robić testowałem kilka serwerów i kilka programów i nic
<BlessJah> wróżka mająca dzisiaj dyżór ma okres :>
<BlessJah> dyżur
<BlessJah> coś mi nie pasowało
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<manio> cześć
<manio> miał ktoś do czynienia z laptopem hp compaq nc8430?
<manio> interesują mnie kosmiczne temperatury jakei ten lapek osiąga i towarzyszący temu hałas
<manio> laptop świeżo po czyszczeniu, wymianie pasty na procesorze i karcie graficznej
<BlessJah> cos spieprzyles widocznie
<manio> nie ma takiej opcji
<BlessJah> zawsze jest
<manio> nie ma i ch#j ;-)
<BlessJah> manio: po co cenzura, boisz sie qermita?
<manio> nooo
<BlessJah> niektorzy twierdzili ze w c++ sie strony www nie da napisac
<manio> ten szum wiatraka doprowadzi mnei do szału
<BlessJah> sluchawki [solved]
<Wilczek> Metal i głośniki na fulla [solved]
<manio> 94 stopnie przy pełnym ociążeniu
<manio> cos tu jest nei tak
<Wilczek> manio: Masz Ubuntu?
<manio> Wilczek: nie
<manio> ale to nei ma znaczenia
<manio> to jest na każdym systemie, windows xp windows 7 i linux
<manio> w islu 60 stopni
<manio> idlu*
<Dreadlish> masz pavulona?
<Dreadlish> aka hape srawilion
<manio> nc8430
<Dreadlish> [problem solved]
<manio> to nie pavulon
<Dreadlish> i tak hp
<manio> no hp
<manio> czytam włąśnie, że to głośnie ale żeby aż tak
<Dreadlish> wymień chłodzenie
<manio> no ale co z nim moze być nie tak?
<Dreadlish> lub je dokładnie wyczyść i wiatraki nasmaruj
<manio> wiatrak działa
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze dowal pasty termoprzewodzącej
<Dreadlish> bo jej tam w ogóle nie dali
<manio> ale dopiero co wymieniłem pasty na procesorze i karcie graficznej
<Dreadlish> to jak paste wymieniałeś to tylko weź wyczyść dokładnie wiatraki
<manio> odprowadza ciepło dobrze bo dmucha ogniem z wentylatora
<Dreadlish> i radiatory
<manio> wyczyściłem wszystko
<Dreadlish> a nasmarowałeś wiatroki?
<manio> rozebrałem tego laptopa na czynniki pierwsze
<manio> no wiatraka samego nei rozkręcałęm
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to weź go rozbierz
<Dreadlish> nasmaruj
<Dreadlish> wywal paprochy
<manio> ale on działa cicho tylko szym mnei denerwuje
<Ozil>  witam
<Dreadlish> no to już twój problem
<Dreadlish> siemka ozil
<manio> ale wiatrak jest czyściutki bo też go czyściłem
<Ozil> panowie w Portugalii asus sprzedaje netuki z ubuntu
<manio> wszystko wyczyściłem
<Ozil> ale wersa 10.04 ubuntu netbook remix
<Ozil> lub 9.10 z filmiku to wnioskuje
<Dreadlish> mnie denerwuje "szum" powyżej 120db
<manio> podejrzewam, że ta grafa się tak grzeje po prostu ati x1600
<Dreadlish> mając przez 2 lata serwer w pokoju obok dający z siebie 92db
<Ozil> przecież to paździesz jest x lat temu coś takiego sprzedawałem i to się nie grzało
<Ozil> wymień paste na grafie i procku
<manio> ja jestem przyzwyczajony do ciszy siedząc na laptopie, gdzie nie było słychać wiatraka dopóki się ucha do laptopa nei przyłożyło
<manio> Ozil: wymieniłem pasty
<Ozil> oks
<Ozil> http://osworld.pl/2011/11/30/laptopy-asus-z-ubuntu-w-portugalskich-sklepach/
<Ozil> co to było do skracania linków
<manio> n oanprawdę nikt nei miał hp z serii nc?
<Ozil> robić robiłem
<Ozil> ale osobiście nie używałem dłużej
<manio> nie chce ktoś kupić hp nc8430? :)
<manio> ma bardzo ładną matrycę....
<Wilczek> Za ile :>?
<abc__> czesc
<Szatan> witaj
<Wilczek> Ja bym się wystraszył na miejscu abc__.,,
<abc__> kogo? czego?
<termi> Wilczek: :)
<Szatan> abc__: chcesz oddać swoją duszę?
<Wilczek> abc__: Wchodzisz, a tu Szatan cię wita tajemniczym głosem :3
<abc__> sz.: zartujesz?
<Szatan> abc__: nie
<abc__> wilczek: aha
<Skrzyp> :)
<termi> ktos tu taba nie uzywa:)
<abc__> sz.: nie moja dusza nalezy do Boga :p
<abc__> sz.: vade retro satana
<Szatan> abc__: zaraz dokonamy retrospekcji
<abc__> czy zna sie ktos na pluginach do firefoxa?
<Skrzyp> A co Ci trza?
<abc__> pare pluginow i specjalisty do zrobienia jednego
<Skrzyp> Który pewnie już jest...
<termi> tez tak mysle
<Skrzyp> Ale jakież to pluginy chcesz?
<abc__> wątpię ale mozliwe,
<abc__> kto pyta nie bladzi :)
<abc__> cd/dvd burn  ;   file-manager  -te szukałem ale nie znalazlem,
<Skrzyp> Możesz się na #firefox zapytać :)
<Skrzyp> WYPALARKA DO FIREFOXA?!
<Skrzyp> O.o
<termi> abc__: po co ci takie pluginy?
<abc__> tam nieodpisują dlatego tu pytam zyjących :)
<Skrzyp> Bo tam się gada po tym, no, angielskiemu.
<termi> ale dalej nie rozumiem po co komu takie pluginy do przegladarki
<abc__> termi: chcialem portable ff miec opluginowanego
<Skrzyp> Wypalarka do firefoxa... Menadżer plików to jeszcze zrozumien, jest nawet chyba.
<abc__> skrzyp pisalem po angielsku nikt nie odpowiada, wiec po co pisac jak caly kanal afk
<termi> Skrzyp: tez mi świta jakiś file manager
<termi> wlasnie szukam
<Skrzyp> To nie lepiej sobie zrobić PortableApps?
<Skrzyp> Portableapps.com
<abc__> i jeden do automatycznego czytania tekstu z opcją roboiena mp3  ( coś ala ivona / svox)
<Skrzyp> Na pendrive się nie opłaca
<abc__> skrzyp: to ma byc dla offline z
<Skrzyp> Co najwyżej Google Voice
<Skrzyp> No to portableapps.com, a najlepiej to złożyć jakąś dystrybucję
<Skrzyp> SliTaz'a, jakiegoś Debiana czy Archa, albo tego, no, Puppy :)
<termi> https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/firefly/
<Biszkopcik> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 10
<Biszkopcik> jak zmienic kanal interfejsu?
<Biszkopcik> iwconfig mon0 channel [..] nie dziala
<abc__> skrzyp: tak właśniwie to ja nie dla siebie tego szukam. nie kazdy jest taki jak my ze sobie poradzi, ja to "społecznie" dla osób które nie umieją instalować programów nawet pod windowsem.. :/  tacy to muszą mieć wszystko w jednym i bez instalki
<Skrzyp> Heh, ejrkrakiem się bawio!
<Biszkopcik> ;p
<termi> abc__: dalem ci linka do filemanegera
<Skrzyp> Na #aircrack-ng się pytaj
<abc__> termi: thx
<Biszkopcik> Skrzyp: oke
<Skrzyp> ABC: to takim się kupuje, właśnie, "ABC komputera dla opornych"
<termi> abc__: te osoby jada na windowsie rozumiem?
<Skrzyp> No to wtedy PortableApps.com im zrób
<Skrzyp> Taka platforma aplikacji na USB
<abc__> termi: też, ale to globalnie na wszystkie systemy potrzebuje, dlatego "portable" z wyklejanką
<termi> lol
<Skrzyp> FF i nie jest z buta wieloplatformowy
<Skrzyp> Ale i tak, LOL
<abc__> skrzyp: bardzo chetnie, ale niektore osoby, wiesz sam nie umieją używać innych systemów poza tym jednym "najwspanialszym" który mają od zawsze i nie rozumieją  jeszcze co to jest kilobit
<Skrzyp> Wygrałeś puchar w konkursie na debila dnia. Gratulujemy!
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<termi> abc ale jak ty chcesz zrobic bo ja nie rozumiem
<termi> w dodatku dla takich co ledwo co obsluguja myszke jak rozumiem
<abc__> ff jest portable na rozne platformy, wystarczy ze kazdą wersie wysposazy się w to co trzeba
<Biszkopcik> i tak chrome rzadzi ;)
<Skrzyp> To im się robi zamknięte środowisko, jak np. KDE ze skrótami na środku wielkimi jak balony, Windows z Talismanem, czy coś
<Skrzyp> CHROMIUM!
<Biszkopcik> windows - chrome
<termi> abc__: co do wypalarki do firefoxa to poczytaj o tym jak cdurnerxp z tym zsynchronizowac
<termi> ale to ylko winxp
<Biszkopcik> Skrzyp: przyzwyczajenie
<Skrzyp> Zależy, czy ta osoba nic nie umie i jest głupia, czy nic nie umie, a ma zamiar się nauczyć.
<Skrzyp> Windows - też chromium
<termi> Skrzyp: ale abc__ chce ff
<termi> :)
<Biszkopcik> Skrzyp: nie?
<Skrzyp> Chrome ma te google'owskie wstawki do kodu
<Skrzyp> Jak nie, jak sam mam?
<Skrzyp> Tylko trzeba umieć znaleźć
<termi> abc__: zrob to co ci mowi Skrzyp portable apps
<Biszkopcik> chromium to tylko projekt, ale nazwa przegladarki to Google Chrome
<Skrzyp> http://portableapps.com
<Skrzyp> Nie, jest przeglądarka Chromium, która ma OTWARTY kod źródłowy.
<Skrzyp> W przeciwieństwie do Chrome
<Skrzyp> `g chromium daily builds windows
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: How To Download And Stay Up-To-Date With Latest Chromium Builds: <http://tinyurl.com/cn2tlur>
<Skrzyp> Nie to
<Biszkopcik> Skrzyp: ale chrome jest i tak ;)
<Skrzyp> Pierwszym wynikiem będzie chromium buildbot, który prowadzi na 404. Tam cofasz się 2 foldery wstecz.
<Skrzyp> I jesteś w domu :)
<Skrzyp> Więc mie tu nie pierdol, panie :)
<Skrzyp> A tematu głupoty ludzkiej, jak i prywatności w internecie nie mam zamiast zaczynać, bo ze mną byście gadali do nocy.
<abc__> termi: ten cd burner nawet; juz go kiedys widzialem; ale wiesz nie każdy sobie poradzi nawet z tym
<termi> no to nic prostszego nie znajdziesz
<Skrzyp> To zrób samemu skrypt i GUI do wodim'a.
<Skrzyp> Jak Ci nic nie pasuje
<abc__> może szatan zrobi za duszę ;p
<Skrzyp> Szatan to Ciebie może najwyżej zadusić
<Skrzyp> Co i ja mam ochotę zrobić
<abc__> skrzyp: mam coś dla Ciebie http://wklej.org/id/639940/  ; )
<Skrzyp> Głupi dowcip
<abc__> jk
<morsik> Skrzyp: ;x
<termi> oo morsik kupe lat :)
<Skrzyp> To czytaj ostatnie pół godziny
<morsik> termi: no, całe 18 sekund
<termi> jak wyliczyl :)
<Szatan> Skrzyp: uważaj bo was podpalę.
<abc__> jakiś egzorcysta by się tu przydał
 * Skrzyp ma naczynia żaroodporne w szafie w kuchni, to się schowa
<termi> abc__: i co wymysliles?
<Skrzyp> Może sam nie umie?
<abc__> termi: na razie patrze na tutka o skryptach
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> Ten sobie to wziął na serio
<termi> :)
<abc__> afk  skrybuje
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Dreadlish> wtf
<Skrzyp> Czytaj pół godziny w górę :)
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> akuratnie całe okno mam na 30 min ;D
<Skrzyp> Od wejścia tego abc__
<Skrzyp> Czytaj
<m477_> Thorbjorn: jst napisane monospace ale nie wiem czy to tez jest nazwa czcionki :>
<nn52> wiecie może gdzie znajdują się ikonki programów?
<jacekowski> na dysku
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> gdzieś na /
<nn52> a dokladniej? -.-
<jacekowski>  /usr/share
<Psotnick> albo ~/.icons/
<nn52> aa mam!
<nn52> picksmaps
<Dreadlish> /usr/share/icons jak tak mało dokładnie
<nn52> w pixmaps jest :P
 * Dreadlish gra bajdełeja
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: du ju stil plej majnkraft?
<Dreadlish> yap
<Psotnick> du ju noł ankul krasti has got a serwer?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ale ja mam zarąbisty w /home/bukkit/lol*/
<Psotnick> czyli nie idziesz do nas grać?
<nn52> bukkit? minecraft? :D
<Dreadlish> ip
<Psotnick> bukkit
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: query :)
<nn52> bukkit - tak się nazywa server minecrafta
<nn52> jaka wer?
<Skrzyp> Sraka
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, nie reklamuj nas publicznie
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> i tak adresa nie znają
<Skrzyp> Ty, ale jest włączony lolwyspa, lolpleje, czy lolmajnkrafd?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> żaden? :D
<Dreadlish> 192.168.2.188, bukkit, 1 jak chcesz wlaczyc
<Skrzyp> to odpal lolmajnkrafd
<Dreadlish> bo na hpku sie nie oplaca
<piotr__> te nowe ubuntu to syf wole debiana
<Dreadlish> piotr__++;
<Dreadlish> nie ma wizarda
<Dreadlish> to ci nikt nie potroluje
<piotr__> ?
 * Skrzyp wiąże ewentualne lotne nadzieje z 12.04
<Skrzyp> Bo ma być LTS
<piotr__> hym
 * Skrzyp ma taki zmysł, że jak patrzy na nick, to od razu widzi trolla :)
<piotr__> myślę że linux juz na psy zaczyna spadać
<Skrzyp> A toś dojebał.
<Dreadlish> aleś dojebał.
<Dreadlish> MATKO
<Dreadlish> znowu dostane +q :<
<Skrzyp> Przesoliłeś, chłopie...
<Dreadlish> :C FOCH 100%
<Skrzyp> Nie dostaniesz
<piotr__> moze
<piotr__> ale
<Skrzyp> Dzisiaj robiłem tu porządek większy niż ty
<Skrzyp> A nadal żyję
<piotr__> jeszcze debian
<Ozil> a siebie jako trolla Skrzyp nie widzi ?
<Skrzyp> Co ma piernik do wiatraka
<Ozil> 19.18
<Skrzyp> Ozil: ten zmysł nie ma autooceny :-P
<Ozil> Skrzyp: mój zmysł mówi żeś ty troll z trollandi
<piotr__> sorki ale trzoszkę wypiłem
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Dreadlish> m477_: MASZ PARTNERA
 * Dreadlish polewa obu
<Skrzyp> Chyba orenżady
<Dreadlish> czysta deluxe 0,7 bo na nic więcej mnie nei stać
<piotr__> wisze ale gorzołe
<Skrzyp> Mówię o piotr__
<Skrzyp> Kurde, trzeci małolat na dziś to za dużo.
<Skrzyp> Aż sobie budyń zrobię.
<m477_> O
<Dreadlish> najpierw kocioł potem kto?
<Dreadlish> abcc?
<foreste> jesztem zly
<m477_> wut
<Skrzyp> Najpierw zippa, potem abc
<Skrzyp> Teraz ten piotr
<foreste> nie moge znalesc m etody gruba na usb ;/
<Skrzyp> Mówiłem - nie działa grub2, daj starego gruba
<Skrzyp> A najlepiej grub4dos
<Skrzyp> `g grub4dos
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: GRUB4DOS and WINGRUB | Free System Administration software ...: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/grub4dos/>
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> Wpisz w google, trzeci link, "index of grub4dos/", paczka z czerwca, rozpakuj
<Skrzyp> chmod +x bootlace.com
<Skrzyp> Skopiuj grldr na usb
<abc__> back
<abc__> eh
<Blondyn> a wystarczyło napisać spytaj googla :(
<Skrzyp> potem ./bootlace.com --no-backup-mbr --no-floppy /dev/sdb
<Skrzyp> Blondyn: sam się pytaj, a potem płacz
<Blondyn> Skrzyp: robisz flood :D
<Skrzyp> Blondyn: kolejny do odstrzału chętny?
<Blondyn> a co tu jakieś polowanie ?
<Skrzyp> No, na dzieci
<Ozil> informacja dla dzieci z gimnazum wieczorynka się skończyła
<Ozil> !!!
<Skrzyp> Ja tu POMAGAM, bo to jest kanał POMOCY, a nie #elitaGimbusów
 * m477_ otwiera piwo :D
 * Skrzyp się przygląda
 * m477_ bedzie sie dzialo
<Skrzyp> Ozil: zależy dla których, nie zapomniaj
<Ozil> Skrzyp:  a ty od kiedy tu na kanale bo jakoś cię nie kojarzę a jestem tu od ponad roku
<Ozil> ?
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> Ja tu siedzę ze 2,5 roku
<Blondyn> ok to może wrócimy do dobrych praktyk pomocy typu: "wiecie co nie mogę sobie poradzić znalazłem taki a taki haw too zrobiłem to i to i wywala mi to i tamto --proszę o pomoc" :> a tak to się robi co się robi ...
<abc__> a to malo
<Skrzyp> Ludzie!
<Skrzyp> Wejście jakiś mózgovit, czy coś!
<Tyczek> Znowu z #ubuntu próbujecie kanał wsparcia zrobić? :D
<abc__> to kiedys byl kanal wsparacia zanim tu sie skrzyp nie pojawil
<Skrzyp> Chyba grupa wsparcia. Anonimowych trolli.
<Ozil> to jest kanał dla zaawansowanych nie dla laików bo gdy ja zaczynałem to przekopywałem google a jeżeli o coś gdzieś pytałem to w śrud znajomych i dostawałem tylko wskazówki jak zadać pytanie w google aby były trafniejsze wyniki
<Ozil> wszystko jean do forach debiana duga i ubuntu
<Dreadlish> zaawansowany użytkownik ubuntu nie używa ubuntu
<Blondyn> Ozil: dokładnie powinno się tu pytac tylko w sytuacji gdy jesteśmy (lub wydaje się nam że jesteśmy) zagonieni w kozi róg ...:D
<Dreadlish> Blondyn: galahad?
<Blondyn> czyli wszystkie logicznie możliwości zostały wyczerpane pozostało spytanie się uprzejme na kanale :>
<nn52> :P
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: tak
<Blondyn> :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Ozil> nie ważne co kto używa czy to jest ubuntu debian suse czy fedora gento i tak sprawa rozwiązań wygląda bardzo podobnie dla wszystkich distro
<Dreadlish> to dobrze
<Dreadlish> tak
<nn52> ja siedze na Mint Linux :>
<Blondyn> nn52: ja też :D
<Dreadlish> na jeden problem w zasadzie istnieje rozwiązanie na wszystkich dystrybucjach
<nn52> MGSE jest super :D
<Dreadlish> tylko zazwyczaj nie na ubuntu
<Dreadlish> bo to nie dystrybucja
<Dreadlish> tylko wytwór szatana :D
<nn52> lepiej mi siedzi niż G3 :>
<nn52> MATe jest też spoko :>
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: cicho! bo przylezie :D
<Dreadlish> kto normalny wrzuca pulseaudio, network-managera i reszte szataństwa i każe używać użytkownikowi?
<nn52> Ino zmów musze IPv6 konfigurować
<Dreadlish> po co ci ipv6?
<nn52> Dreadlish: bo Ipv4 jest nudne :D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp> O.o
 * Dreadlish będzie miał ipv6 dopiero jak się przeprowadzi na większe zadupie
<Skrzyp> <facepalm>
<foreste> Skrzyp: a usb powino byc fat ?
<nn52> a ja lubie jak mam w adresie coś typu 2001:b34a:2343:dgf3:a2r4....
<Dreadlish> cokolwiek
<Dreadlish> ja miałem tunel na he.necie to pamiętałem cały adres
<Skrzyp> Nie, kurwa, btrfs se zrób
<Dreadlish> z czego 2 człony to były zera
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: dadzą ci +q
<Dreadlish> uważaj
<Skrzyp> Dzie tam
<Skrzyp> Od 15 sprzątan
<nn52> Dreadlish: w polsce żadna sieć niema IPv6 :D
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze żyję
<nn52> chyba :D
<Ozil> poza tym możecie być na mnie źli ale siedzę na win7 i tylko obsługuje ostatnio przez puty serwery znajomycgh  i kasy na debianie do expedienta
<Dreadlish> taakk... upc, vectra i reszta ma
<Dreadlish> TYLKO TELEKOMUNA NIE MA
<Dreadlish> i nie ma wpięcia w plix
<nn52> Dreadlish: i netia nie ma
<Dreadlish> i reszty potrzebnych rzeczy
<Dreadlish> netia == telekomuna pod inną nazwą
<Dreadlish> te same łącza, ta sama firma obsługuje
<nn52> Tańsza telekomuna
<nn52> bo mnie nie usmiecha się płacić 80zł za 1mb... które działa jak 128kbps
<Dreadlish> hmm
 * Dreadlish za 80zł ma 10mbit/s + telefon
<Ozil> timplus ma ipv6
<Skrzyp> Netia = telekomuna dla dzieci neo, co to nie chcą być banowane po hoście
<Dreadlish> gdyby telekomuna miała wpięcie do plixa to by wymusiło na nich ipv6
<Dreadlish> bo inaczej sie do kurtyzany nędzy nie da
<nn52> Netia vco ty gadasz?
<nn52> jak po choście?
<nn52> w Netii host jest stały
<nn52> tak samo IP
<Ozil> hahaha
<Dreadlish> tak. tak, a żydy żyją na marsie
<Skrzyp> No
<Ozil> w neti masz dynbamiczny adres ip
<Dreadlish> tylko nie mieści się w adsl.neoplus.tpnet.pl
<Skrzyp> A murzyni na wenus, czy jak to tam było
<Dreadlish> tylko w inetia.pl
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> można zbanować oba
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> ale po co
<Dreadlish> neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl*
<nn52> nie wiem :P ja wiem że mam stały... ten sam , i te samo iP zew. :> zawsze
<Dreadlish> sorki
<Ozil> to znaczy że masz pętle llu
 * Dreadlish aż se sprawdzi
<Ozil> no i wszystkie firmy tak mają w  tp i neti że im przydzielają zew adres stały
<Ozil> ale domowi userzy to tylko dynamiczny
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> pójdziesz do pani halinki to ci dadzą :D
<Skrzyp> NAT, kuffa!
<Dreadlish> starczy tylko do niej pójść
<Dreadlish> ja kiedyś miałem przez 7? lat 217.*
<Dreadlish> przez HiSa
<Ozil> Skrzyp: propozycja dla ciebie jak chcesz pomagać to załusz kanał #ubuntuwsp-pl
<Dreadlish> #ubuntu-pl-support
<Dreadlish> :)
<Skrzyp> Yygh...
<Ozil> albo tak
<m477_> jest juz #jodla-linux
<Dreadlish> JODŁA \m/
<Dreadlish> i tu taka solówa rodem od hendrixa
<Skrzyp> "KANAŁ WSPARCIA...". WSPARCIE - SUPPORT - POMOC I OBSŁUGA. Kapewu?!
<Skrzyp> Czyli tutaj
<Dreadlish> "Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu"
<Dreadlish> Ozil: ur faild
<Dreadlish> topic
<Dreadlish> READ TOPIC
<Skrzyp> Wracając do tematu...
<Skrzyp> Foreste, jak tam?
<Dreadlish> padł
<Skrzyp> Trudno
<Dreadlish> ping timeout jakieś minuta wcześniej
<m477_> Ozil: http://wnko.pl/i/1322937370.jpg
<Ozil> Dreadlish: ty mnie się pytałeś ostatnio jak tam postępy z ejabberd ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Ozil> ok
<sysek> :o
<Dreadlish> co sysek
<Dreadlish> za dużo trolli na raz?
<sysek> a co mnie trole obchodza
<Dreadlish> to co takie ":o" zrobiłeś :D
<sysek> jakbys nie zauwazyl zawsze tak robie jak przychodze
<Skrzyp> :)
<m477_> na Wilczeka czeka
<Skrzyp> Pewnie zaraz będzie
<nn52_6> na serverze dziala poprawnie :>
<nn52_6> dziwne
<Dezerter> no tak
<nn52_6> z/w
<abc__> czesc
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: AAAARGH
<nn52> mlask
<Skrzyp> KURDE!
<Skrzyp> TROLL OVERLOAD!
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze zippy brakuje
<m477_> ;o
<Dreadlish> cippy
<Dreadlish> :D
<djmentos> Interesował się ktoś mozę programem kdenlive?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<Skrzyp> I nie ma zamiast
<Skrzyp> Zamiaru*
<djmentos> Światłe podejście,  nie komentuj proszę, jak masz zamiar pieprzyć głupoty, okej?
<Blondyn> kurcze ależ ja się nie rozwijam ...fajny ten kdenlive ...
<m477_> ;]
<Blondyn> kde zawsze miało fajne dobre narzędzia i słabe środowisko heheh
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> nie ma tu nikogo z itunes
<Skrzyp> No nie ma
<Blondyn> ok mój limit sie skończył debranoc wszystkim sobota nie robota :D
<Ashiren> caturday!
<Dreadlish> no nie no
<Dreadlish> cisza?
<bastetmilo> sysek: ja mam itunes
<sparks_> witam
<m477_> witam również
<sysek> bastetmilo: kupowales muzyke?
<Dreadlish> sysek: to kobieta
<bastetmilo> sysek: tak, kupowałam.
<sysek> moj blad.
<sysek> bastetmilo: ale na polskim teraz?
<bastetmilo> sysek: tak.
<sysek> bo niby kupilem piosenke, ale po prawej stronie nie ma jej w zakupionych
<sysek> a z karty nic mi nie pobralo..
<bastetmilo> sysek: hm. A nie wywalilo ci bledu np. że karta jest zla.
<sparks_> mam problem, probowalem zainstalowac gnome w 11.10 ale cos poszlo nie tak, czy to wina serwera? http://wklej.org/id/640126/
<sparks_> jestem zielony
<sysek> bastetmilo: nie, karte zaakceptowalo
<Dreadlish> a ja żółty
<sysek> bastetmilo: jak wejde w informacje o utworze, to jest informacja, ze kupilem
<jacekowski> sysek: a rachunek dostales?
<jacekowski> sysek: a to kliknij zeby sprawdzilo zakupy
<jacekowski> sysek: w menu jest taki guzik
<nosferathoo> siedzi ktos tutaj na mint 12?
<sysek> jacekowski: http://i.imgur.com/qyauI.png mam tylko to
<jacekowski> na gorze w menu
<jacekowski> w sklep
<sysek> no
<jacekowski> zrob print screena
<m477_> nosferathoo: wszyscy.. przeciez to kanal minta
<jacekowski> w angielskim sie to nazywa "check for purchases"
<sysek> sprawdz dostepnosc pozycji do pobrania
<sysek> wyszlo mi, ze wszystkie moje zakupy zostaly juz pobrane
<jacekowski> no to nie kupiles najwyrazniej
<sysek> no to lol ?
<jacekowski> poczekaj czy dostaniesz rachunek na maila
<sysek> to jakim cudem mam ta piosenke ?
<jacekowski> no to kupiles
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/SOeCn.png
<jacekowski> no to nie widze problemu
<jacekowski> ale ona obsysa
<Dreadlish> sysek: kryj swe nazwisko
<jacekowski> teraz bedziemy mu maila spamowac
<sysek> jacekowski: nie no, po prostu sie zastanawiam teraz czy jak bede mial format
<sysek> to czy bede musial jeszcze raz ja kupowac
<jacekowski> a czemu?
<jacekowski> masz plik
<jacekowski> o ile go nie wykasujesz to dalej go masz
<jacekowski> zrob sobie kopie i tyle
<sysek> no a jak padnie mi dysk i wszystko pojdzie daleko
<jacekowski> no to backup
<sysek> to troche bez sensu, myslalem, ze jak juz raz kupie to bedzie to trwale
<jacekowski> tzn.?
<jacekowski> no masz trwale
<jacekowski> zakupiles piosenke, co z nia zrobisz to twoj problem
<sysek> no tak, ale chodzi mi, ze jezeli ona zniknie i bede chcial jeszcze ja pobrac
<jacekowski> nie mozesz
<jacekowski> sciagnac mozesz jeden raz
<jacekowski> tak samo jak CD
<jacekowski> kupujesz jedno CD
<jacekowski> dostajesz jedno CD
<jacekowski> jak popsujesz, twoj problem
<Skrzyp> O.o
<sysek> ta, ale CD moge zgrac :P
<jacekowski> a te pliki mozesz skopiowac na inny dysk
<jacekowski> albo nagrac na CD
<sysek> mhm
<sysek> dobra, to pozniej sie pomysli przy zmianie kompa
<m477_> oho kto to sie dobija do naszych skromnych progow ;o
<Dreadlish> a nie wiemy
<Thorbjorn> andrzej
<firemark> Sebastian
<Thorbjorn> olgierd
<firemark> defeated
<Thorbjorn> debil
<Skrzyp> genowefa
<Thorbjorn> głupek
<Skrzyp> cippa
<m477_> ;o
<Thorbjorn> ciołek
<Skrzyp> E, gdzie są logi kanału?
<julek> zdaje ktos z was mature z matematyki za rok?
<julek> tzn. w najblizszym czasie:)
<julek> w ogole ktos z liceum jest?
 * Vorbis^  
<julek> Vorbis^: bedziesz zdawal mature z matematyki?
<Vorbis^> zdaje sie że nie ma wyboru? -.-
<julek> jest sprawa... gdybys byl zainteresowany, to mam ksiazki do opchniecia:)
<Vorbis^> hahahha
<julek> nowki sztuki, jakies repetytoria "matura 2012"
<Vorbis^> nic z tego
<m477_> ja
<Vorbis^> ja do szkoły nie kupiłem żadnego podręcznika a co dopiero repetytoria
<julek> heh...
<julek> dobra, a jest ktos z jakiegos "technicznego" kierunku z pierwszego roku?
<julek> albo ktos, kto fizyke studiuje?
<julek> m477_: powaznie bedziesz mature zdawac?
<m477_> za 2 lata
<m477_> albo jak przetrzezwieje troche ;)
<julek> no bo mam te ksiazki z matematyki i po co maja u mnie lezec
<julek> nawet ich nie otworze
<julek> jak nie, to opchne na allegro chyba
<Szatan> aut Caesar aut nihil.
<m477_> julek: moze zippo bedzie chciec
<julek> taa...
<m477_> ja jestem za mlody i za piekny na mature :)
<julek> 10 lat bedzie je trzymal?:P
<m477_> ;d
<julek> omg... http://tablica.pl/oferta/pink-floid-delicate-sound-of-thunder-IDutfn.html
<julek> radzieckie wydanie, masowa produkcja... ten album kosztuje 10zl:)
<m477_> ;o
<m477_> w internecie widzalem ostatnio za 0 zl
<julek> osoba kontaktowa: zosia... chyba jej napisze, ze przesadzila z cena:)
<m477_> e tam
<m477_> wydaje ci sie
<julek> o kurde:/ to jest 2-plytowy album
<m477_> to okazja
<julek> a tu jest tylko 1 plyta...
<julek> czyli polowa albumu za 250zl hmm... w dodatku obdarty:)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> połowa obdartego albumu za 250zł
<Dreadlish> zapytaj się babki czy by wzięła połowę obdartego citroena za 7kzł :D
<m477_> ja tak
<Mhrok> Dbory!
<Mhrok> *Dobry
<Szatan> Mhrok: dołączysz do bram piekielnych?
<Mhrok> Jasne!
<Mhrok> Czarna msza zawsze i wszędze, masz jakiegoś kota i dziewice w zasięgu?
<Szatan> Mhrok: oczywiście że tak
<m477_> hmm padal dzis deszcz?
<Mhrok> m477_: u mnie pada.
<Mhrok> Szatan: podziel sie dziewicami
<Szatan> u mnie tylko poktopił
<Szatan> m477_: audi multa, dic pauca
<m477_> to donbrze mi sie wydawalo
<Mhrok> Hm, czemu mi tnie conkyego od dołu... :/
<Szatan> Mhrok: ćpałeś coś?
<m477_> ja
<Szatan> m477_: kawę?
<Mhrok> Szatan: nie, tylko walczyłem z pulseaudio i sterownikami ati... ;)
<m477_> 2C-I
<Szatan> m477_: zjedz tego ze 2 kilogramy
<Mhrok> Czemu cholerstwo jest ucięte od dołu: http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/9744/conky.png
<m477_> Szatan: to jak wypic tone spirytusu
<m477_> co tam uciete adres IP ci nie wyswietla ;o
<Szatan> m477_: a wypalisz 1/3 wartości masy ciała marichuany?
<m477_> masy ciala czegp
<m477_> o
<Mhrok> m477_: to ja widzę :>
<Szatan> m477_: eh, np ważysz te 90 kg, wypal 30 kg marichuany :P
<Mhrok> hhh
<Mhrok> ?
<m477_> nie wazne 90kg i nie ma probolmu
<m477_> jak mi zasponsorujesz
<Szatan> m477_: podałem tylko przykład, ale za jednym razem ;x
<m477_> ok
<Szatan> Mhrok: wywal linijkę przy internet, będzue się trochę zlewać ale zmieści się.
<Mhrok> Szatan: a wiesz, ile jest ucięte? :>
<Szatan> Mhrok: z linijkę?
<Szatan> Mhrok: jakie wymiary masz w configu?
<Mhrok> właśnie wysokość nie jest określona
<Mhrok> jak widzę, domyślnie jest ograniczenie 768
<Mhrok> ale nie wiem jak je przestawić
<Szatan> Mhrok: poka config
<Mhrok> Szatan: http://wklej.org/id/640208/txt/
<Dreadlish> fajny
<Mhrok> HA!
<Mhrok> już wiem czemu tak się działo. Jak się zmienia cfg na bierząco to conky się nie rozszerza, ale config przyjmuje
<Mhrok> także restart pomógł
<morsik> siema
<Wilku> Szatan gada z Mrokiem i przychodzi Mors z ciemnego serwera :d
<Mhrok> Żeby odczytać temperaturę dysku potrzebne są uprawnienia roota do zapisu na tymże dysku. w sensie o+w na /dev/sda na przykład
<morsik> lol :>
<Mhrok> I jak ja w conky odczytam temperaturę dysku :<
<Szatan> Mhrok: hddtemp?
<Szatan> * app-admin/hddtemp Available versions:  0.3_beta15-r3 (~)0.3_beta15-r4 {network-cron nls} Homepage:            http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/hddtemp/ Description:         A simple utility to read the temperature of SMART capable hard drives
<Mhrok> no własnie hddtemp wymaga tych uprawnień
<Mhrok> extra/hddtemp 0.3.beta15.46-1 [zainstalowano]
<Szatan> Mhrok: chownem zmień uprawnienie binarki
<Mhrok> $ hddtemp /dev/sda
<Mhrok> /dev/sda: Brak dostępu
<Szatan> Mhrok: ah, grupy Ci brakuje
<Mhrok> mówisz, "disk"...?
<Szatan> Mhrok: weź daj ls -al /dev/sd*
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Mhrok> no nic, jak się przeloguję to się ustawi
<Skrzyp> I storage
<Mhrok> już się dodałem
<Mhrok> brw-rw-r-x 1 root disk 8,  0 12-03 21:41 /dev/sda
<Mhrok> sudo gpasswd -a mhrok disk
<Mhrok> zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie
<Szatan> Mhrok: i masz odpowiedź :P
<Mhrok> Szatan: ano nie mam, bo nie działa
<Mhrok> Kto robi uśmiech do screena? :)
<morsik> (-;
<Dreadlish> ;)
<Mhrok> poszło ;)
<Mhrok> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5282/screenmy.png 1st :D
<Szatan> 666th!
<Skrzyp> 667th
<m477_> co to za diabel
<Skrzyp> Piekielny
<m477_> http://wnko.pl/i/1322937478.jpg taki?
<Mhrok> jaki diabeł?
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<morsik> Mhrok: jak mozna miec pasek menu w terminalu :<
<Mhrok> już nie mam. :>
<Stirlitz> jak można miec terminal?!
<Stirlitz> cześć
<Mhrok> cześć Stirlitz
<Mhrok> Z tej listy mam wybrać wyjście dźwięku: http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/8236/mumblea.jpg
<Mhrok> Fajowo
<morsik> :D
<m477_> cry
<morsik> Mhrok: Default przeważnie działa...
<Mhrok> morsik: tutaj działa, tylko chodzi mi o wyjście na słuchawki, nie na głośniki ;)
<Mhrok> nei chcę, aby rodzina słyszała co gadają na mumble.
<Stirlitz> przestań uzywac alsy ;)
<morsik> Mhrok: nie ma czegos takiego chyba
<morsik> słuchawki == dmix surround
<morsik> leci wszystko co masz
<morsik> po prostu wlacz alsamixer i wycisz master :P
<morsik> czy tam prostsza opcja - wylacz głośniki
<Mhrok> Stirlitz: próbowałem dziś ustawić pulseaudio
<minimal2> Cześć!
<minimal2> widzę, że od dźwięku piszecie
<Mhrok> ano piszemy
<minimal2> to może ktoś będzie w stanie podpowiedzieć mi jak wypersfadować alsie to, że moja karta dźwiękowa niema sekcji capture w alsamixerze?
<minimal2> widzi ją jako TI cośtam
<Stirlitz> jej co wy z ta alsą
<minimal2> które to wg specyfikacji niema wejścia
<Mhrok> Stirlitz: a co mam jeszcze do wyboru?
<minimal2> @Stirlitz bez alsy ani rusz w ardourze czy idjc
<minimal2> co ciekawe pulse bez problemu przechwytuje
<minimal2> a i mam to tylko na jednym pececie
<minimal2> na reszcie działa ok
<Mhrok> Ja powiem tylko, że przez dobre trzy godziny próbowałem ogarnąć ustawianie pulseaudio, może ja nei wiem jak to zrobić, ale nie działało
<Stirlitz> pulse wszystko robi tyle że mana od alsy to wszyscy czytali bo to tyle lat już...
<minimal2> @Styrlitz nie rozumiem co piszesz. Albo ja jestem dziwny, albo to zdanie było bardzo brawurowe
<Stirlitz> Mhrok, a to przypadkiem nie kwestia ładowania modułu z jakims =hgw?
<Mhrok> chwile, bo własnie pulse się załadowało bez błędów!
<Mhrok> właśnie mi wypadły oczy
<Skrzyp> minimal2: nie piszemy małpy na początku, bo sami się nią stajemy
<Mhrok> pulseaudio wykryło co trzeba
<Mhrok> O_O
<minimal2> Skrzyp: ok, złe nawyki
<Stirlitz> minimal2, uzywam pulse w róznych konfigach w tym w zdalnych serwerach dżwięku, trzeba sie pzrestawic trochę, cóż, lepsze wrogiem...
<Mhrok> Stirlitz: dziękuję
<Mhrok> właśnie kliknąłem install i wwszystko zaczęło działać
<Mhrok> SAMO
<Stirlitz> pulse ma świetne wiki itp
<Stirlitz> ale tzreba czytać ;)
<minimal2> Stirlitz: cieszę się z twojego szczęścia. Ja też używam pulsa z powodzeniem. Potrzebuję jednak alsy i jacka.
<Mhrok> nie no, ja używam wiki archa
<Mhrok> ale to co zrobiłem ograniczyło się do "install, uruchom, działa"
<minimal2> arek (arch) ma niezłe wiki
<Stirlitz> minimal2, ale jacek z pulse działa bez posredników zdaje się
<minimal2> sam często zaglądam
<Stirlitz> ale ostatnio jakoś
<minimal2> Stirlitz: mów dale
<minimal2> dalej*
<qermit> Stirlitz: o/
<Stirlitz> nie oddam za to lewego jajka jednak ;)
<qermit> Stirlitz: wizard sie obraził
<Stirlitz> znaczy sam?
<minimal2> niestety tylko bridge dla alsy znam
<qermit> i go już nie będzie
<minimal2> tzn pulse > alsa > jack
<Stirlitz> cóż qermit tutaj tylko strongmeni daja radę
<qermit> Stirlitz: gadał z czesterem i dał sobie potem sam bana
<qermit> to chyba jakaś choroba przenoszona ircem
<minimal2> gdzieś kiedyś widziałem jakąś wzmiankę na temat wrzucania firmware jakiegoś do alsy, żeby inaczej wykrywała karty
<Stirlitz> typowe :)
<Dreadlish> sosiedzieje?
<minimal2> orientuje się ktoś
<minimal2> bo teraz znaleźć nie mogę
<m477_> pijemy
<Dreadlish> nie
<m477_> ;/
<Dreadlish> przed dwunastą nie
<m477_> juz po
<Skrzyp> Już po
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> 12 w połdnie
<Dreadlish> nie znacie sie
<m477_> gufno
<Skrzyp> No to panowie
 * Skrzyp polewa
 * m477_ wypija
<m477_> a nawet
 * m477_ trzezwieje
<Skrzyp> Szybki zawodnik
 * Skrzyp dolewa
<Skrzyp> Nie ma to tamto!
<minimal2> za szybkie tempo
<m477_> pf
<m477_> szybkiego tempa nie widzales
<Dreadlish> szybkie tempo to 5 na raz
<m477_> :(
 * Stirlitz slucha: Kate Bush - 50 Words For Snow (2011) [24-96]
<m477_> nn
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-04
<dweller> sup ppl?
<Mhrok> ?
<dweller> sup ppl
<dweller> niewyraźnie piszę? ;f
<m477_> soup
<dweller> soap
<m477_> asuje
<dweller> w płynie
<dweller> no risk
<m477_> dobrze ze nie w gazie
<dweller> teraz to ja pasuje
<m477_> do czego pasujesz?
<dweller> pasuje
<m477_> nie to ja pasuje
<m477_> obaj pasujemy tutaj
<m477_> zdajesz sobie powagez sytuacji?
<dweller> nie
<Skrzyp> O, dweller
<Skrzyp> Kopelat
<m477_> ;]
<m477_> nie ma to jak prysznic
<m477_> raz w tygodniu
<dweller> Skrzyp: aye
<m477_> jabluszko sobie pojadlem :-)
<lim0np> jacekowski - jesteś?
<Mhrok> Bry
<lim0np> jo
<Lesiuk> witam, potrzebuję rady. Mam router pod dd-wrt i chcę ograniczyć dla każdej podłączonej osoby upload do 512 kbps.
<Lesiuk> Myślę, że to załatwi problem z torrentami jako że mam 50/5.
<lim0np> Lesiuk https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=dd-wrt%20limit%20speed&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dd-wrt.com%2FphpBB2%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D43583%26&ei=OELbTsHUKJDmtQaZv4TZCw&usg=AFQjCNFB-YRalItop6Y9-2h-WlStGb3asA
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c2axq6o> (at encrypted.google.com)
<Mhrok> Lesiuk: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Quality_of_Service
<Lesiuk> Czytałem.
<Lesiuk> Chcę to zrobić z cbq.
<Lesiuk> I nie wiem jak zrobić to w najprostszy sposób.
<Lesiuk> Pobieram właśnie wine żeby odpalić ten wrt54 script generator.
<lim0np> pewnie nie obsłuży
<lim0np> Lesiuk spróbuj jeszcze to: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/limit-the-speed-of-a-network-interface-634904/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2ubb39w> (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<julek> o/
<lim0np> jo julek
<lim0np> ty będziesz wiedział
<julek> co?
<lim0np> Lesiuk chce ograniczyć prędkość ludziom na sieci u siebie
<lim0np> ma łącze 50/5 i ludzie zawalają całe torrentami
<julek> no...
<lim0np> router dd-wrt
<lim0np> wiesz jak to zrobić?
<julek> hmm... no to ja bym zaczal od klikania w ustawieniach routera;)
<julek> nie da sie odpowiedziec na to pytanie "o tak o";)
<lim0np> no ale może nie trzeba sprzętowo
<lim0np> tak czy siak to on jest tutja hostem
<Lesiuk> julek: nie ma tam takich rzeczy
<Lesiuk> a ten QoS wbudowany nie dziala :)
<Lesiuk> Torrenty są silniejsze od niego.
<julek> zalezy co jest na tym routerze
<Lesiuk> ten router to Ubiquiti Power AP N
<lim0np> Lesiuk to zablokuj wszystkie porty oprócz np. 80/6667/22/25/443
<lim0np> i może imap 110
<julek> glupota:)
<lim0np> i masz problem torrentów z głowy
<julek> wlasciwie nie ma:)
<Lesiuk> lim0np: na 80 też torrenty mogą lecieć :)
<Lesiuk> to są kreatywni ludzie
<Lesiuk> stworzą tunel na porcie 80
<lim0np> połączą się z trackerem
<Lesiuk> i nim puszczą torrenty
<lim0np> za tunel (vpn) trzeba płacić
<Lesiuk> mają serwery dedykowane
<Lesiuk> poradzą sobie
<lim0np> xD
<Lesiuk> twarde ograniczenie uploadu to jedyne wyjscie
<Lesiuk> bo caly czas pobierac 50 mbps to dlugo nie dadza rady
<Lesiuk> poza tym maksymalne zuzycie downloadu nie laguje jakos
<Lesiuk> problem jest z uploadem
<lim0np> hm
<Lesiuk> ok mam skrypt
<Lesiuk> jakby ktoś był ciekawy
<Lesiuk> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0DpUNWxN
<termi> moral taki nie wolno blokowac torrentow :)
<lim0np> Lesiuk http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Quality_of_Service
<lim0np> czytałeś to?
<lim0np> może musisz po prostu nowy firmware wgrać?
<Lesiuk> Tak.
<Lesiuk> Chociaż nie całe.
<Lesiuk> I ten QoS w tym routerze nie działa.
<Lesiuk> Niby jest mała różnica.
<Lesiuk> Ping z 5000 spada na 900.
<Lesiuk> Ale jednak to nadal za dużo.
<Lesiuk> Niech oni sobie pobierają te torrenty. Ale ja chcę grać w tf2 bez laga.
<termi> a nie mozesz sobie dac priotytetu na tego tf2?
<Lesiuk> Tu nie chodzi o sam tf2.
<termi> ja tak robie na csa i jest ok ping mak 30:)
<Lesiuk> Chodzi o to żeby jedna osoba nie lagowała sieci reszcie.
<Lesiuk> Żeby każdy mógł robić co chce.
<Mhrok> Lesiuk: gdzie grasz w tf2 i pod jakim nickiem? :D
<Lesiuk> Na serwerze wykop.pl pod nickiem Świć Kazimierz
<Lesiuk> Poza tym nie gram od 2 miesięcy bo mam laptop w serwisie a na PC źle mi się gra.
<Mhrok> aha
<Lesiuk> Niby obiecali mi zwrócić pieniądze ale nadal ich nie dostałem.
<ociowaty> hej
<termi> no to wgraj inne oprogramowanie skoro twierdzisz ze ci qos nie dziala
<Lesiuk> standardowy soft
<Lesiuk> AirOS
<Lesiuk> Wydawał się za bardzo skomplikowany dla mnie.
<Lesiuk> Może do niego wrócę.
<Lesiuk> Poza tym mam trochę skomplikowany routing.
<Lesiuk> Bo do tego routera są podłączone dwa inne.
<Lesiuk> I obsługuje 2 piętra w bloku.
<Lesiuk> 3 i parter
<|B|enedyktXVI> hello
<qermit> o/
<nn52> siema termit :D
<nn52> znaczy qermit
<Mhrok> cześć qermit
<termi> \o
<szkodnik> hello :)
<qermit> szkodnik: oO
<szkodnik> qermit, :D
<qermit> dawno cie tu nie było chyba
<szkodnik> nom
<termi> od zarania dziejów
<szkodnik> tak jakos
<Wilczek> Szkodnik i kermit to to samo :F
<szkodnik> co tam? :)
<Wilczek> *termit :D
<szkodnik> qermit, oboje dobrze wiemy, ze teskniles, nie musisz byc tak wylewny ;)
<qermit> zawsze
<BlessJah> Wilczek: rozdwojenie jaźni mówisz?
<Blondyn> hello
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Raczej chodziło mi o to, że termity to szkodniki... ;)
<Wilczek> Blondyn: Hejo :>
<Wilczek> Dlaczego w Archu LibreOffice ma afrykańską paczkę językową w zależnościach... O.o
<qermit> bo to nie jest kanał pArcha
<qermit> mam cie skopać?
<Wilczek> qermit: Przepraszam :(
<Blondyn> przepraszam nie wystarczy
<Blondyn> :D
<Wilczek> Blondyn: A co mam zrobić
<BlessJah> Wilczek: ma???
<BlessJah> Wilczek: która konkretnie paczka?
 * Wilczek kłania się nisko przed majestatem wielkiem Qermita
<manio> Wilczek: nie ma przed chwilą właśnei instalowałem i przy instalacji się pyta jaką paczkę językową zainstalować
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Zaznaczyłem -base i wtedy wlazło :D nie wiem czy przy reszcie też tak jest
<BlessJah> co to znaczy "zaznaczyłem"?
<Wilczek> BlessJah: w appsecie, wygodniej mi tak niż co chwilę robić -Ss
<BlessJah> psujesz archa
<BlessJah> masz robić -Ss
<Wilczek> Przepraszam :F
<manio> Wilczek: za karę sie wychłostaj
<nosferathoo> psujesz linuksa, masz wszystko kompilowac ze zrodel
<nosferathoo> jeszcze mi sie dzisiaj chyba ani razu gnome-shell nie wypierniczyl
<nosferathoo> otwieramy szampany
<Wilczek> nosferathoo: Mhm, zainstaluję Żelka
 * Wilczek chłosta się ;F
<minimal2_> .msg NickServ identify ircyPROz7XM
<minimal2_> oops
<mmica> hey, wróciłem do Ubuntu żeby mieć wszystko out of box, a tu surprise - wstrzymanie nie działa. Po obudzeniu nie działa mysz i klawiatura. Szukałem po forach i nic nie znalazłem.. jakieś pomysły? (tutaj logi suspenda http://pastebin.com/QMTp3U7r)
<mmica> *nic co by rozwiązało mój problem ;]
<termi> minimal2_: haha
<Wilczek> termi: Ten nick, jak zarówno minimal2 jest niezarejestrowany O.o
<termi> :)
<nosferathoo> mmica, bo wstrzymanie nigdzie nie dziala jak trzeba nawet pod windowsami
<szkodnik> nosferathoo, wymyslasz, u mnie ladnie dziala :)
<Wilczek> Na Windowsie to mi się komputer sam usypia... Robię coś, robię, a tu nagle - uśpiony...
<nosferathoo> szkodnik, nie wymyslam
<nosferathoo> od X edycji ubuntu po pobubce wisi mi ksoftirdq czy cos takiego i wpieprza 100% cpu
 * szkodnik idzie robic sniadanie
<nosferathoo> pod windowsem 7 na zupelnie innej maszynie po pobudce czesto jakas usluga wpierdala 33% dopoki sie jej nie ubije
<mmica> nosferathoo: niestety.. ale może jakieś pomysły, co mógłbym zrobić ;]
<nosferathoo> ta mysz jest na usb?
<nosferathoo> odlacz i podlacz? :)
<mmica> nosferathoo: mysz i kb na usb + te same objawy z ps2 etc.
<mmica> nosferathoo: nie działa ;] próbowałem ;]
<m477_> ehh
<termi> łat?
<mmica> kanał się zesplitował ;]
<mati75> znowu szaleją
<termi> nie prawda
<m477_> ciezki dzien sie zapowiada
<mmica> ;]
<Szatyniaq> mhm
<Szatan> Szatyniak: PoKeMonQ :D
<m477_> Szataniak
<Szatyniak> Szatan: ;)
<m477_> istny armageddon ;o
<termi> lol
<minimal2> k...wa ale fail
<termi> minimal2: z czym?
<minimal2> z msg NickServ...
<m477_> hehe
<minimal2> no nic
<m477_> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Har-Magedon brzmi jak lord of the ring :D
<minimal2> będę musiał zapamiętać nowe hasło
<termi> dlatego sie tego nie robi na kanale :P
<minimal2> nie miałem okienka z wiadomościami serwera
<minimal2> w ogóle
<termi> :)
<minimal2> a najlepsze były braki Nick i Chan serwów
<m477_> a to kawalarz
<sylwek> Hejka, mam pytanie (pewnie banalne) - używa ktoś niebiańskiej nimfy?
<m477_> a co to
<TheNumb> sylwek: wtf is this shit?
<sylwek> "wspaniały remiks ubuntu"
<sylwek> celowo w cudzysłowie ;)
<m477_> :)
<sylwek> ale po tych odpowiedziach widzę, żeby dać sobie z tym spokój he, he ;)
<m477_> :)
<sylwek> chociaż pytanie bardziej dotyczyłoby nowego (chyba to jest nowe środowisko) Gnome, tj: Uruchamiam jakąś aplikacje, dla przykładu dajmy "Kadu", minimalizuje ją, i tu zaczynają się schody... Jak do diabła otworzyć główne okno jakiejkolwiek aplikacji? Kadu działa napewno, co chwila wyskakuje komunikat, że ktoś jest zmienił status, ale okna programu nie można wywołac za żadne skarby
<sylwek> omg, ale się rozpisałem
<lim0np> jak szybko ładuje się wam ta strona -> http://prawdopodobnie.tk/ ?
 * szkodnik szuka wykretu, zeby nie zabierac sie za sprzatanie
<lisu> lim0np: 2-3 sek
<sylwek> u mnie podobnie
<termi> 2sek
<lisu> lim0np: tylko wiesz, tam plainem na dole pod phpinfo(); jedzie... przeglądnij kod.
<sylwek> wie ktoś, co zrobić z tym nowym gnome?
<lisu> sylwek: ja wiem, usunąć.
<termi> sylwek na forum ubuntu poczytaj bo bylo o tym
<lim0np> lisu specjalnie
<m477_> :)
<lim0np> chciałem sprawdzić czy mogę użyć htmlspecialchars na phpinfo
<lim0np> i okazuje się że nie
<sylwek> lisu, termi> Dzięki, zaraz poszukam ;)
<lim0np> trzeba ob_start użyć
<minimal2> używacie może liquidsoap'a?
<lim0np> trochę wolno 2 sekundy, google pewnei się wam ładuje w mgnieniu oka :D
<sylwek> ja mam tylko radiowke ;)
<lim0np> u mnie z 5 sekund ładuje się ta strona co wam podałem, a google.pl natychmiast
<lim0np> wciskam enter i od razu
<lisu> lim0np: a no, google na chomie nie jedzie przez http.
<lim0np> dodam że ta strona co podałem jest na darmowym hostingu (freehostingcloud.com)
<lim0np> lisu a jak?
<lisu> mają swój protokół, który kompresuje
<lim0np> swój protokół który leci po porcie 80?
<lisu> tak
<lisu> spdy - od speedy czy cos takiego
<lim0np> aha, czyli zwykłe http :P
<lim0np> pewnie sam chrome rozpakowuje
<lim0np> poza tym mam opere
 * lisu na iceweasel ciągle (no i na chormium czesto)
<lim0np> ja @ windows xp
<lim0np> więc o chromiumie nie mam co marzyć
<lisu> lim0np: współczuje
<lim0np> chcesz zobaczyć mój projekt kompresowania w php :D?
<m477_> lol kawa z sokiem grejpfrutowym jest dobra
<lim0np> he he
<sylwek> he he :D
<lisu> m477_: wole wódke z sokiem
<m477_> ja bez
<sylwek> wódka z tonikiem jest niezła ;)
<sylwek> ostatnio miałem okazje próbować
<termi> kawa z czekolada tez dobra
<m477_> pijaki
<lisu> ale szwepsem, a nei jakims innym
<sylwek> ja piłem z czymś tonikopodobnym (teraz ciężko o dobry tonik)
<Szatan> wódka z colą?
<lisu> lim0np: http://osnews.pl/wiesz-ze-nie-uzywasz-juz-http-google-spdy-ftw/
<lisu> Szatan: wóda z kolą to już nie te czasy ;)
<lim0np> lisu http://prawdopodobnie.tk/
<lim0np> na górze wpisujesz tekst
<lim0np> i wywala ci skompresowany bz stopień kompresji 9
<lim0np> a ja sobie w tym czasie obejrzę art :D
<lisu> Przed kompresją: 3bajt(y/ów)
<lisu> Po kompresji: 11bajt(y/ów)
<lisu> LOL
<lim0np> xD
<lim0np> daj więcej
<Szatan> lisu: na mt. Everest?
<lim0np> załóżmy 500 kb
<Szatan> thu
<m477_> lisu: http://wnko.pl/i/1322937370.jpg
<lisu> lim0np: śmieje się, wiem ze to nie sprawdza się przy małych "wsadach" ;)
<Szatan> lim0np:
<termi> teraz to ta strona mi sie laduje i laduje
<lim0np> co tam Szatan
<lim0np> termi xD
<lim0np> bo pewnei duży plik dałeś
<lim0np> o poczekajcie, dodam możliwość wgrania pliku zamiast wpisywania tekstu
<termi> nic nie dawalem
<Szatan> lim0np: zaraz Ci zaupam 2TB plik na hosting
<sylwek> to jeszcze jedno pytanie: jakiego flasha uzywacie? (wybaczcie, ale dawno nie miałem doczynienia z ubuntu)
<Szatan> [U] www-plugins/adobe-flash Available versions:  10.3.183.10!m!s (~)11.0.1.152!m!s (~)11.1.102.55!m!s {+-32bit +64bit bindist kde multilib vdpau}                                       Installed versions:  11.0.1.152!m!s(19:20:45 05.10.2011)(32bit 64bit kde multilib -bindist -vdpau)
<Szatan>  Homepage:           http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayerc.html Description:         Adobe Flash Player
<sylwek> ok, wiec Adobe ;)
<sylwek> dzięki
<Skrzyp> Re
<Skrzyp> Była cippa?
<termi> nie
<Skrzyp> Szkoda.
<termi> a po co ci on tu
<Skrzyp> Termi, nie było Cię wczoraj na #nonsensopedia
<termi> mnie tam nigdy nie ma
<Skrzyp> A żeśmy znaleźli mnóstwo info o nim
<termi> ta nonsopedia na frennodzie jest?
<Skrzyp> No
<termi> juz jestem :)
<termi> tam
<termi> a jakie info? np?
<Skrzyp> Znany jego imię i  nazwisko, wiemy gdzie mieszka, znany jego telefon, wiemy jakie pornole szukał, mamy jego konta w kilku serwisach itd.
<termi> hahaha
<termi> sam to podal?
<Skrzyp> Tylko nie opracowaliśmy raportu :)
<nosferathoo> gnome-shell wyjebal mi dzwiek
<nosferathoo> zajebisci Ci programisci
<Skrzyp> Nie, znaleźlimy... Różnymi sposobami
<nosferathoo> mam dla nich zajebista rade
<termi> aha myslalem ze poszliscie na metode intelygentych pytan :)
<nosferathoo> niech juz siada na dupie i nic nie robia
<Skrzyp> Wyjebał bo pulseżałdio
<Skrzyp> I NIE UŻYWA SIĘ GNOME3, KTO TO WIDZIAŁ!?
<termi> Skrzyp: a co? unity?
<termi> ;)
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> KDE/XFCE/Openboxa/scrotwm/awesome/LXDE/fluxboxa
<lim0np> gotowe
<nosferathoo> nie uzywa sie kurwa zjebanych wersji
<lim0np> http://prawdopodobnie.tk/
<Skrzyp> W kolejności od najbardziej zajebistego
<lim0np> można plik wysłać :D
<nosferathoo> tylko jakis dwuletnich przy ktorych poj... dzieci neo nie majstruja
<Skrzyp> Ew. TDE, albo MATE.
<lim0np> Szatan nie zaupasz bo mam limit pamięci na php ustawiony
<lim0np> ze 20mb
<nosferathoo> dupa, wyjebanie pulseaudio nic nie daje
<nosferathoo> restartuje sie ale dzwieku nie ma
<nosferathoo> dlaczego oni nie moga siasc na dupie i przestac psuc :/
<Skrzyp> NIE WYWALAJ PULSE!
<Skrzyp> Tym sposobem wyrypiesz pół systemu
<nosferathoo> killall pulseaudio
<Skrzyp> Pulse trzeba inteligentnie uśpić
<nosferathoo> od kiedy?
<nosferathoo> od ktorej wersji?!
<Skrzyp> Od zawsze
<nosferathoo> moze by k... popracowali nad sprawnoscia a nie dodawali niepotrzebne funkcjonalnosci
<nosferathoo> od nigdy
<nosferathoo> poprzednio nigdy mi sie nie wywalal
<nosferathoo> teraz wprowadzaja nowe wodotryski za ktore powinno sie ich wieszac za jaja
<Skrzyp> ./etc/pulse/client.pa, zmieniamy autospawn na no, odśrednikowywujemy.
<nosferathoo> oni to chyba na jakies zaliczenie na studia robia, grzebia w kodzie costam dodadza, ale wszystko w srodku na odpierdol
<manio> w gnome 3 pulseaudio już jest obowiązkowe
<nosferathoo> nieheblowana deska po jajach
<Skrzyp> Potem sudo service pulseaudio stóp
<Skrzyp> A w ryj to byś nie chciał?
<nosferathoo> w ryj moge dac
<m477_> ja kce
<nosferathoo> a drugiego do reki
<Skrzyp> Kolejny troll do odstrzału i wygrzebania info.
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Jakżeś taki mądry, to samemu napisz. I nie szpanuj cytatami z maina na pircu :)
<termi> Skrzyp: sie zastanawiam sie do kogo to :)
<termi> z tym ryjem :)
<termi> mam dwa typy :)
<Skrzyp> Do młodego
<nosferathoo> jakimi cytatami? jakiego mlodego?
<m477_> :)
<termi> :)
<Skrzyp> Masz taki kijowy nick, że nawet mi się go wpisywać nie chce, ale wiedz, że to do Ciebie było.
<nosferathoo> jakbys nie mial kijowego klienta irc to mialbys opcje autouzupelniania
<Skrzyp> Mam taką opcję
<Skrzyp> Ale jest zbyt genialna, żeby ją marnować na Ciebie.
<nosferathoo> skoro autouzupelnianie to szczyt Twojej genialnosci to koncze rozmowe bo cos takiego jak funkcjonalny, nie pieprzacy sie dzwiek przy przechodzeniu do konsoli to rzecz nieosiagalna
<Skrzyp> No, widać na Twoim komputerze nie ma takich ficzerów bajerów :)
<Skrzyp> A, poszło sobie. I dobrze.
<Skrzyp> O matko.
<m477_> :D
<Skrzyp> Wraca szybciej niż bumerang australijski.
<nosferathoo> cicho tam
<nosferathoo> restart pomogl
<nosferathoo> restart uslugi nic nie dal
<Skrzyp> Metoda "na windowsiarza"?
<nosferathoo> metoda na twoja stara
<m477_> :D
<Skrzyp> Problems in Windows? REBOOT
<Skrzyp> Problems in Linux? BE ROOT
<nosferathoo> znasz jeszcze jakies haselka?
<nosferathoo> ile Ty masz w ogole lat smarku?
<nosferathoo> windowsa nie mam od dobrych 10 lat jak nie dluzej
<Skrzyp> Więcej, niż Ty - to jest pewne.
<nosferathoo> co Ci daje ta pewnosc smarku?
<Skrzyp> No, bo 10 lat temu to ty siedziałes w piaskownicy.
<Thorbjorn> nosferathoo: przychodzisz tu posrany hejterze i hejtujesz starych userów ogarnij się albo wyjdź.
<nosferathoo> Skrzyp: nie przypominam sobie, ale skoro tam byles to musi byc prawda
<nosferathoo> Thorbjorn, jak skrzyp przestanie cwaniakowac
<enzoMatrix> ?
<Skrzyp> To, że jakbyś był linuxiarzem z 10-letnim stażem, to:
<Skrzyp> a. Nie marudziłbyś jak stara baba
<Skrzyp> b. Wiedziałbys jak to naprawić
<Skrzyp> c. Nie chujałbyś na programistów
<Skrzyp> d. Nie używałbyś GNOME3, a tym bardziej Ubuntu :)
<nosferathoo> nie uzywam ubuntu
<nosferathoo> nie uzywam gnome3
<m477_> Thorbjorn: jodla
<Skrzyp> To czemu tu jesteś po raz pierwszy?
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: w czm ubuntu jest gorsze od debiana?
<nosferathoo> Skrzyp, jestem tu od x lat
<Skrzyp> Tak mówię. Większość zaczyna od Ubu
<nosferathoo> nie musze Ci sie tlumaczyc
<m477_> gdzie x=0
<nosferathoo> m477_, jak to podstawisz pod swoje IQ to tak
<m477_> :-)
<Skrzyp> Haha, dobre sobie. Czy ktoś może zobaczyć w logi i sprawdzić, czy on tu był kiedyś?
<Thorbjorn> nie było go
<nosferathoo> ja Ci moge wyslac logi
<m477_> ok
<Skrzyp> Ciebie się nie pytam, mały.
<Thorbjorn> Skrzypu, Skrzypu pokaż logi dam Ci sera na pierogi
<nosferathoo> Skrzyp, maly to Cie robil
<m477_> :D
<nosferathoo> kto to w ogole jest ten "skrzyp"
<nosferathoo> czym okreslacie ze to "stary" bywalec kanalu?
<m477_> nosferathoo: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skrzyp
<Thorbjorn> nosferathoo: wnioskuję, że starszy nie jesteś od niego. Na rodziców mu wbijasz?
<termi> :D:D
<termi> ale tu zadyma :)
<Thorbjorn> nosferathoo: nikt Cie nie zna, nie lubi idź stąd
<m477_> termi: :)
<Skrzyp> Stary Koleś Rozumiejący ZaawansowanYch Programistów
<Skrzyp> W skrócie Skrzyp
<nosferathoo> dobra niewazne
<Thorbjorn> nosferathoo: powiedz mi kto robi koziowi stronę koziolinuksa a uznam, że jesteś zstarym bywalcem ;D
<szkodnik> Skrzyp, nosferathoo to taka ircowa wersja "kto ma wiekszoego"?:D
<nosferathoo> Thorbjorn, a co mnie obchodzi jakies wzajemne kolko adoracji dwoch pedalow?
<termi> Skrzyp: zapomniales e. nie mieszal by do tego rodzicow
<m477_> ;]
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Właśnie
<nosferathoo> szkodnik, nie, po prostu jakas dzieciarnia nie pozwala upuscic czlowiekowi rage'a
<Skrzyp> I swojego chuja
<nosferathoo> pulseaudio sie jebalo, jebie i bedzie sie jebac
<nosferathoo> a przy wspolpracy z gnome-shell wypierdala sie tak dobrze ze juz nie wstaje
<szkodnik> nosferathoo,  idz sobie lepiej ;)
<m477_> :D:D:D:
<m477_> hahaha
<nosferathoo> szkodnik, dobra szkoda czasu
<nosferathoo> szkodnik, a pojde jak bede chcial, oki?
 * Skrzyp zaprasza wszystkich zaangażowanych w obronę przeciwtrollową na #trolldefenders :)
<nosferathoo> smarkatych zignoruje
<szkodnik> idz, do z cyca walne
<szkodnik> bo
<szkodnik> a wtedy juz nie wrocisz
<nosferathoo> sorry trace czas
<nosferathoo> obiad mi stygnie
<Skrzyp> O.o
<szkodnik> idz idz, bo mama bedzie zla :)
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: Bardziej by się przydało #neodefenders (z miejsca +b zippa~!*@* ;))
<Skrzyp> Chyba podwieczorek
<szkodnik> Skrzyp, JA JADLAM SNIADANIE POL GODZINY TEMU :d
<szkodnik> oops
<Skrzyp> Wilczek: wbijaj, nie gadaj
 * Skrzyp jadł śniadanie godzinę temu :)
 * szkodnik idzie na fajke
<Skrzyp> Wilczek, m477_, manio, morsik, szkodnik, Dreadlish, Trojanin, chono na #trolldefenders
<m477_> ocb?
<szkodnik> dieki, nie skorzsytam
<manio> eeeee?
<Skrzyp> Trudno, jednego mniej
<m477_> ;o
<Skrzyp> A, i termi, też chodź
<szkodnik> po uj, ze tak zapytam?
<Skrzyp> Gdzieś musi być jakaś centrala
<Skrzyp> Bo nie tylko tu zdarzają się przypadki
<szkodnik> od tego sa moderatorzy
<Skrzyp> OPERATORZY
<szkodnik> whatever
<Skrzyp> Ale oni siedzą i się opierdalają
<szkodnik> nadgorliosc gorsza od faszzmu ponoc ;)
<Skrzyp> Jakbym nie interweniował, to taki zippa siedziałby tu nadal :)
 * manio ma wyjebane
<szkodnik> Skrzyp, wierz mi, lepiej an tym wyjdziesz, jak w zamian realizowac dwoje poczucie misji poczytsz ksiazke :D
 * Skrzyp czeka, aż pewna książka wróci do niego
<Skrzyp> To będzie czytał
<Guest85346> uohohoho
<Skrzyp> O, kermitowaty
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Widzieliśmy Twój host i tak
<qermit> hmm
<qermit> i co z tego
 * Skrzyp wzrusza ramionami
<qermit> ja widzialem naga kobiete
<m477_> *shrugs*
<m477_> ;o
<Skrzyp> O:o
<Ozil> qermit: i co stanął ci ?
<Ozil> elo ziomale wracam do zdrowia
<Skrzyp> Nie to, prędzej pytanie, w jakim wieku.
<qermit> Ozil: to zalezalo od tego czy byla ladna
<nosferathoo> <szkodnik> idz idz, bo mama bedzie zla :)
<lisu> x]
<nosferathoo> szkodnik, czemu?
<Skrzyp> I gdzie? I czy na wywo.
<BlessJah> qermit: dodaj że na żywo, tutaj to nie takie oczywiste
<Skrzyp> Znowu on?
<Ozil> rozumiem że na żywo nie widziałeś nagiej kobiety
 * qermit mizia sie do szkodnik 
<Skrzyp> Myślałem, że człowiek będzie miał chwilę spokoju.
<szkodnik> qermit,mnie nie bedziesz nago ogladc :<
<nosferathoo> Skrzyp, bedzie mial jak wyjdziesz
<Ozil> Skrzyp: tak to znowu ja
<Skrzyp> Nie ty, Ozil
<Skrzyp> Tylko ten nos
<Ozil> acha
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: daj mu ignore i tyle
<qermit> szkodnik: wcale nie bede
<szkodnik> dobra, ide sprzatac
<Wilczek> :O qermit ma pozytywne uczucia :O
<szkodnik> bo nigdy sie za to nie wezme
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: tu nie chodzi o mnie, tylko o dobro ogółu
<lisu> szkodnik: co masz zrobić dzis, zrób pojutrze, będizesz miał(a?) 2 dni wolnego
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: a co on takiego zrobil? nie kojarze zeby mi zalazl za skore
<szkodnik> lisu, nei tam, jutro to ja ide do pracy, nie bedzie mi sie chcialo jeszcze bardzioej niz dzisiaj
<Skrzyp> Bo cię nie było
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: jestem zawsze i nieprzerwanie
<szkodnik> qermit, sluszne zalozenie
<Skrzyp> Ale nie czytałeś :)
<BlessJah> powiedz kiedy, przczytam
 * qermit misi sie do szkodnik dalej
<Wilczek> :3
<szkodnik> qermit, bez sensu
<lisu> szkodnik: ja tez jutro do roboty, miałem w piątek zrobić, to co robie teaz... nie jest źle, mówie, takie odkładanie tylko na dobre wychodzi, człowiek przysli pare rzeczy jeszcze, zanim spierd*lił by całkiem ;)
<Skrzyp> Tak od pierwszego wejścia nosferathoo czytaj
<lisu> przmyśli* - rwać nać ;/ literówki ;/
<nosferathoo> tak od pierwszego ataku pms skrzypa
<szkodnik> lisu, nie no ja juz musze ogarnac, tu sie ledwo da przejsc, wszedzie porozwalane kocie zabawki
<lisu> o0
<Skrzyp> O właśnie, o właśnie! O tym mówię.
<nosferathoo> a juz tak na spokojnie, gnome idzie w bardzo zlym kierunku
<Skrzyp> nosferathoo: Słuchaj, młody. Wchodzisz tu po raz pierwszy, nikt Cię nie zna, jebiesz po użytkownikach i programistach, udajesz dorosłego, nie masz Ubuntu , a jednocześnie szukasz pomocy i zachowujesz się jak małolat z podstawówki. Myślisz, że ktoś cię lubi? Nie. Innymi słowy - wkurwiasz mnie. I nie tylko mnie. EoT.
<nosferathoo> Skrzyp, przestalem czytac po sluchaj mldy
<nosferathoo> to ma mnie obrazac?
<nosferathoo> jestem tak stary ze dziekuje za komplement :*
<Skrzyp> Nie mój problem - powiedziałem, co o tym myślę, to było upomnienie, potem będą czyny.
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: sprawdz nickserva
<BlessJah> bo mi wyglada, o ile nickservowy nosferathoo to nasz nosferathoo, ze ma on dluzszy staz od ciebie
<Skrzyp> Nie, nie jest zalogowany
<BlessJah> last seen: now?
<nosferathoo> ma ktos jakis skrypt "now playing" do xchata/amaroka2?
<Skrzyp> ...
<Skrzyp> Pół światu tego kwiatu
<Skrzyp> Czy jakoś tak
<nosferathoo> mi chodzi o dzialajacy :)
<BlessJah> tego kwiata jest pół świata, czyżbyś na niego leciał?
 * nosferathoo is listening to "Sleep in Sanity" by Anathema [Falling Deeper, 2011]
<Dreadlish> o/
<m477_> jakis meczyk na wisle ;o
<Skrzyp> No ba
<m477_> co gra?
<Skrzyp> Jaki wynik?
<m477_> :<
<m477_> nie wiem, slysze tylko spiewy
<Skrzyp> Nie widzisz tablicy z wynikami?
<m477_> ;x
<Blondyn> sic
<julek> o/
<m477_> (sic)
<Blondyn> nie mam czasu na nic !!! _-_
<termi> wez urlop
<Skrzyp> Idź się pociąć :)
<m477_> pij wódke
<Skrzyp> Będziesz wielki
<m477_> zgłodniałem :)
<Skrzyp> Zjedz jakiegoś craxiarza
<lisu> chyba sobie szklaneczkę czegoś mocniejszego naleje, bo coś zimnawo
<m477_> :-)
<m477_> nono
<lisu> mam gdzieś łiskacza w barku, będzie jak znalazł
<m477_> lisu: mnie juz od tygodnia hebli
<lisu> hebli?
<m477_> no ze zimno ;o
<lisu> to zapłacił byś w koncu czynsz ;)
<m477_> http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-Hebel
<lisu> odnośnie hebel=hamulec to znam, ale zimno? skad ty jestes?
<lisu> ze slaska?
<m477_> nie
<m477_> luelskie jak Ty :)
<lisu> ja nie z lubelskiego, ale też ze wschodniego fronu ;)
<m477_> a to karpackie
<lisu> a mowa, ale nie lubie tego piwa, jakies takie niedorobione
<m477_> nie pilem
<lisu> nie polecam
<lisu> choć w czaszke daje
<lisu> szczególnie mocne
<Blondyn> m477_: piszesz jak moja babcia
<m477_> Blondyn: mam juz swoje lata
<Blondyn> :D
<lisu> m477_: i karpackiego nie piłeś?
<m477_> nom
<Blondyn> nie mam czasu pić
<m477_> Blondyn: nie spisz bo busa prowadzisz?
<Blondyn> ok muszę się przelogować .... cześć
<Blondyn> no nie śpie
<Blondyn> do pierwszej a potem od 7 lol
 * lisu słucha Through The Fire And Flames   Dragonforce
<Blondyn> przerwa 18-20
 * m477_ zna
<Blondyn> teraz tez powinienem być w trasie
<lisu> Blondyn: wspolczuje, tak zap*lać za pare groszy
<Blondyn> to nie fair powinienem byc informatykiem i się nie przemieszczać totalnie chyba że po browca
<Skrzyp> :)
<lisu> Blondyn: czytałeś definicje informatyka?
<Blondyn> jak zostane mistrzem skryptów to moze się coś zmieni
<Blondyn> lisu: niee...
<Blondyn> możesz podać ? lis
<Blondyn> lisu* lol
<Blondyn> Informatyk – coraz częściej ostatnio spotykany gatunek ssaków w gustownym ubranku, zwanym dalej flanelowymi kraciastymi koszulami. Przez niektórych biologów nadal uważani za homo sapiens sapiens. Partnerki szukają tylko w stanie najwyższej desperacji, kiedy nie ma kto ugotować obiadu i posprzątać w serwerowni. ?
<lisu> Blondyn: no właśnie nie mogę, z tego względu, że ostatnio natrafiłem na masę definicji 'informatyka', które były ze sobą rozbierzne
<m477_> tl;dr
<szkodnik> rozbieZne!
<Blondyn> ok dobra powiedzmy że chciałbym być programistom ... bo informatyk to ktoś kto zasadniczo nosi flanelowe koszule .... czyl ito może być kazdy ....
<lisu> Blondyn: ostatnio jednak była taka ogólna: ze jest to osoba przetwarzająca dane w systemi informatycznym, ale to jest chyba zbyt ogólna definicja, więc taką panią gienie z księgowości też można by nazwać informatykiem
<Skrzyp> :)
<lisu> kurde, ale nie lubie tego określenia z w/w powodów
<Blondyn> hmm moim zdaniem to osoba zajmująca sie przetwarzaniem .... środowisko i przedmiot przetwarzania nie maja znaczenia :D
<szkodnik> lisu, jak tak, to ja tez jestem informatykiem
<lisu> Blondyn: niektórzy przetwarzają smiecie - recykling, wiec pewnie też coś w tym jest x]
<Blondyn> bo to głupie polskie nazewnictwo powinno być: naukowiec komputerowy albo komputerowiec :D
<lisu> szkodnik: a wolałbym inne określenie, administrator sieci/systemów teleinformatycznych... przynajmniej nie kłuci się ze większością "definicji"
<lisu> zw
 * m477_ nic nie pil a czuj sie jak na mega banii
<Blondyn> heh ale to jest akurat jedna z dziedziń informatyki
<Blondyn> dziedzin*
<Blondyn> hmm w sumie wszytko jest informacją a sensem życia jest przetwarzanie czegoś w coś ^^
<m477_> cool stroy
<Skrzyp> Czyli każdy jest informatykiem? :)
<Blondyn> jak ci się znudzi przetwarzanie to znaczy ze tak właściwie to nie żyjesz :D
<m477_> nie moze byc
<Blondyn> m477_: sensem życia jest przetwarzanie bo jak nie przetwarzasz to znaczy se jesteś trupem :F
<m477_> lepiej powiedz co cpales
<Blondyn> druk z filozofii
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> zw
<m477_> a co w nim bylo zawiniete
<BlessJah> m477_: ej, ty ignora nie miałeś mieć?
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: dalej tu straszy ten pedzio?
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Ja?!
<Thorbjorn> nie, nie
<Thorbjorn> tamten hejter
<Dreadlish> chiwlowo nie
<Skrzyp> nosferathoo, hejterze, nadal tu straszysz?
<termi> wg listy szindlera jest obecny:)
<manio> używa ktoś kde ze sterownikiem radeon na jakiejś karcie z serii X1xxx?
<manio> nie wszyscy naraz...
<Dreadlish> sterownik radeon działa
<Dreadlish> [problem solved]
<m477_> BlessJah: do mnie piesku szczekasz?
<nn52> http://wklej.to/UngNp << da się coś z tym zrobić??
<nosferathoo> <facepalm>
<nn52> jak wymusić instalacje tego?? :D
<nosferathoo> nn52, wywal z nazwy pliku "v"? :)
<manio> Dreadlish: działąć działa ale kde chodzi na tym gorzej niż na intelu gma965
<nn52> ooo hmm działa :P
<Skrzyp> O matko
<Wilczek> Skrzyp, o matko! :D
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> manio: 1.
<Dreadlish> włączasz aiglxa
<Dreadlish> 2.
<Dreadlish> nie narzekasz
<Dreadlish> [solvd]
<m477_> ;o
<termi> 76 st procka to duzo nie?
<Szatyniak> tak
<Wilczek> Ujdzie
<termi> chyba nadszedl czas na wymiane pasty w lapku
<drathir> witam...
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<drathir> co tu tak agresywnie?
<m477_> come at me bro
<drathir> m477_: jak tam smak na małe co nieco powrócił?
<kyrol> czesc
<drathir> termi: zależy jaki proc...
<kyrol> jest tu ktos, kto mogl by mi pomoc ze skryptem w bashu?
<BlessJah> jest
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nawet dużo
<kyrol> http://goo.gl/FsDnw
<kyrol> czemu polecenie z ostatniej linii nie wykonuje sie??
<kyrol> skrypt jest w folderze z plikiem, ktory ma sie wykonac w ostatniej linii
<Dreadlish> ma +x?
<kyrol> ma
<BlessJah> gdzie jest plik hdl_dump_090?
<Dreadlish> to wywal średniki
<termi> drathir: athlon x2 dual core ql 60
<Szatyniak> termi: no to za dużo jak na AMD ;)
<Dreadlish> amd lubi sie grzać...
<kyrol> # /home/kyrol/bin/hdl-dump-pc-site/files
<drathir> termi: athlon64?
<Dreadlish> amd64*
<BlessJah> kyrol: dodaj cd /home/kytol/bin/hdl-dump-pc-site/files przed ./hdl_dump_090
<termi> tak
<BlessJah> termi: a jaka temp?
<Dreadlish> podał wcześniej
<manio> Dreadlish: aiglx nei działa na mojej karcie - x1600, zmieniłem typ kompozycji z opengl na xrender i lata
<Dreadlish> 76*
<termi> 88 teraz
<drathir> termi: jak ten to mało...
<lisu> ./hdl_dump_090 inject_dvd $ip $tytul $sciezka $run -> zamiast tego daj  sh hdl_dump_090 inject_dvd $ip $tytul $sciezka $run
<Dreadlish> termi: a co za lapek?
<manio> co prawda nei działa blur ale to przeżyję
<BlessJah> lisu: binarka jest w subkatalogu w home
<termi> toshiba
<lisu> nie wiem, tak tylko lookam
<drathir> termi: robocza takiego jak się coś używa 89 w spoczynku 79+
<BlessJah> drathir: sprawdzasz w specyfikacji?
<kyrol> kyrol@G-Corporation:~$ '/home/kyrol/bin/hdl-dump-pc-side/files/wgraj-szpila.sh' Input or output is unsupported.
<termi> hmm to ciekawe, bo on mi sie wylancza czasem i sadzilem ze to winna zbyt wysokiej temp procka
<drathir> BlessJah: nie, taki w lapku siedzi wiem jak mniej więcej reaguje...
<BlessJah> mam ql-62, w spoczynku mam 60
<BlessJah> ale byl okres ze normalna spoczynkowa to bylo 70
<drathir> termi: wyłączy Ci się ok powyżej 96 stopni...
<termi> 97 pokazuje ;asnie
<termi> wlasnie*
<BlessJah> u mnie crit jest na rowne 100 :)
<BlessJah> termi: przedmuchales go?
<drathir> termi: htop włącz
<kyrol> lisu: kyrol@G-Corporation:~$ '/home/kyrol/bin/hdl-dump-pc-side/files/wgraj-szpila.sh' sh: Can't open ./hdl_dump_090
<drathir> termi: coś Ci ewidentnie próbuje przeciążyc kompa... Nie muli Ci?
<termi> no wlasnie nie
<Dreadlish> uptime
<Dreadlish> daj
<BlessJah> kyrol: dałeś cd /home/kyrol/bin/hdl-dump-pc-side/files/?
<termi> 1h32min
<Dreadlish> chodzi mi o load w tym momencie
<termi> 101
<kyrol> BlessJah: kyrol@G-Corporation:~$ '/home/kyrol/bin/hdl-dump-pc-side/files/wgraj-szpila.sh' ./hdl_dump_090: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<drathir> BlessJah: no tam krytyk jest też coś koło 100 ale chyba wcześniej się wyłącza... Podobno więcej są w stanie wytrzymać...
<BlessJah> sa, bo ma sie wylaczyc w krytycznej a nie spalic
<drathir> termi: jaki model lapka ? Sprawdź wentylator chodzi w ogóle?
<m477_> ciekawe co sie moze w procesorze spalic
<BlessJah> kyrol: cos zle wkleiles, wrzuc na pastebin nowa wersje
<kyrol> BlessJah: już
<BlessJah> link?
<BlessJah> drathir: bez wentylatora by sie od razu wylaczyl
<drathir> BlessJah: podobno jest w stanie wytrzymać powyżej 150 stopni ale czy to prawda to nie wiem... Nie testowałem...
<kyrol> lisu: BlessJah http://goo.gl/kWBmW
<Szatyniak> drathir: http://youtu.be/rVWIz14XJek
<Szatyniak> :)
<drathir> BlessJah: no powinien się wyłączyć ewentualnie piszczec, ale może mieć bardzo niskie obroty jedynie uszkodzony...
<BlessJah> kyrol: nie widze tam zadnego syntax-a
<BlessJah> drathir: jesli ma monitoring obrotow i ustawiony alarm w biosie to moze piszczec
<termi> no to sie wylaczyl
<termi> wentylator chodzi
<lisu> kyrol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_kGwK748wI
<drathir> termi: glxgears włącz i przedmuchaj go tam gdzie wyrzuca powietrze tylko nie pod prąd obrotu wentylatora tylko z obrotem...
<BlessJah> na desktopie mialem powylaczane alarmy, bo piszczaly caly czas, wiatraki nie mialy minitoringu
<termi> czyli krytyk jest na 100 tyle ze nie odrazu robi off
<drathir> termi: sprawdź jak szybko wzrasta temp może coś z pasta...
<drathir> termi: sensors sprawdzasz?
<termi> drathir: nie jestem na linux na lapku mam 7demke niestety :)
<termi> odnosnie htopa co wyzej pisales :)
<termi> szybko spadla obecnie 61
<kyrol> lisu: dzięki, kumpel sie w to zagrywal, akurat w dwojce mozna bylo cuda odwalac
<kyrol> kurczę i co ze skryptem moim będzie??
<kyrol> ma ktoś namiar do Emitt=a?
<kyrol> sorry - Empitt=a
<lisu> kyrol: 2 the best
<sysek_> ehe
<kyrol> lisu: ja preferuje bijatyki (chodzone, 1na1, druzynowe) i gry typu castlevania ninja gaiden god of war
<kyrol> ok, zawijam do sklepu puki jeszcze mi nie zamknęli
<drathir> termi: wariat... Ja bym nie wytrzymał z tym wyjacym wiatrakiem na 7ce w idle w linuxie cisza...
 * lisu musi poszukać sobie płytki tony hawks pro skater 2, bo gdzieś posiał
 * Dreadlish ma na wierzchu
<lisu> :)
<lisu> popykał by
<m477_> lol
<szkodnik> umm ja tez bym sobie pograla, mam skyrim do ktorego nawet nie zajrzalam, bo przy przeprowadzce posialam gdzies prejsiowke do monitora i nie moge znalezc :D
<lisu> ale nie chce mi sie tyłka ruszać, więc nie pogram... im człowiek starszy, tym bardziej leniwy
<m477_> i bardziej pijany
<lisu> m477_: po 100 ml danielsa?
<m477_> no ja nie wiem
<termi> nie wyje az tak mocno:)
<lisu> hehe
<m477_> ja perfum nie pije
<drathir> lisu: rozbudowany icy tower? Combosy na kawałku drewna...
<lisu> m477_: ja kosztuje, smakuje. sam nie chleje, bo "nie ważne co, ważne z kim."
<r_a_f> taki szachista - Tal Michaił - ledwo w futrynę trafiał, po czym wygrywał turniej szachowy :P
<termi> Alechin byl najlepszy :P
<termi> pozniej casablanca :)
<r_a_f> taaak - też lubił to i owo :P
<drathir> szkodnik: pod telewizor...
<m477_> lisu: punkt widzenia zalezy od punktu patrzenia
<drathir> termi: ale pod linuxem wogóle nie słychać hrhr
<drathir> m477_: gin-u nie lubisz?
<termi> domyslam sie, ale na linux mi nie pojdzie taki jeden programik do tv :)
<m477_> drathir: fuj
<lisu> termi: e? tv? a abonament opłaciłeś?
<drathir> termi: a próbowałes?
<termi> tak i nie bangla :)
<termi> no chyba ze cos psulem
<termi> lisu: of kors
<drathir> m477_: masz rację choć dobrze przyrządzony droga eksperymentów może być znośny...
<termi> cale 15 zl na miesiac
<szkodnik> drathir, umm nieee
<szkodnik> musze te przejscioke znalezc, poki co mam monitor podlacony do zintegrowanej
<szkodnik> ale na tej nie pogram
<drathir> termi: trzeba dojść dlaczego nie działa najlepsza zabawa...
<lisu> termi: podobno 17 z groszami / mc
<termi> nie mowie tu o tym gownie tvp 1
<termi> mowie o canal plus hbo all discovery itp
<drathir> szkodnik: jaką integre posiadasz ?
<szkodnik> drathir, ie wiem, ale pewnie jakas badziewna
 * m477_ napilby sie
<drathir> szkodnik: jeśli radek można fajnie podkrecac czasem...
<termi> lol rekord 49 st
<szkodnik>  drathir ALE OCO KRECIC, JAK MOZNA ZNALEZC PRZEJSCIOWKE? ;)
<szkodnik> oops
<drathir> termi: lodowy podmuch....
<termi> hmm ciekawe
<m477_> drathir: za duzo diablo
<drathir> szkodnik: no na integrze w crysisa 2 żeby np sobie pograć...
<drathir> m477_: a pudło w diablo kilka razy jedynie grałem...
<szkodnik> drathir, ja mam radeona 4870, nie musze grac a integrze
<m477_> ;/
<m477_> kto polewa?
<szkodnik> moj kot
<szkodnik> a nie, on olewa :D
<m477_> ;o
<sysek> jacekowski: teraz w zakupionych mam cos :P
<szkodnik> sysek, nie wywoluj jacekowskiego z lasu :D
<sysek> bede
<xaxes_> dobry
<xaxes_> ubu 11.10 nie widzi mi partycji na dysku, to jakiś normalny bug dla tej wersji?
<sysek> widzieliscie nowy dowcip zippy ?
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=94060&start=440#p877876
<xaxes_> podczas instalacji, live widzi
<sysek> xaxes_: a jaki format partycji?
<xaxes_> sysek: winda sobie leży tam, więc ntfs
<sysek> hm
<sysek> a sudo fdsik -l co daje ?
<xaxes_> live mi wykrywa wszystkie partycje
<xaxes_> tylko instalator nie
<sysek> to moze jakis bug
<xaxes_> czyli zostaje mi pobrać 10.04?
<sysek> ano
<xaxes_> fdisk -l nic mi nie pokazuje
<sysek> SUDO fdisk
<xaxes_> a to pokazuje ;D
<xaxes_> tak jak powinno być, 3 partycje NTFS
<qermit> co sie dzieje
<xaxes_> da się jakoś zainstalować ubuntu z konsoli?
<xaxes_> stage3 albo coś w podobie jest w tym?
<Blondyn> :D
<Wilczek> xaxes_: Niet xD
<Skrzyp> Re
<Blondyn> sysek: tak tylko że 10 h później dla Windy powinno być : instalacja punkt 5 włóż drugą płytę :d hehehhehe
<Skrzyp> Czy były trolle?
<Skrzyp> O, xaxes
<Skrzyp> Da się
<Dreadlish> ale co
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu Minimal CD.
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp> Albo debootstrap ubu
<xaxes_> jak 10.04 nie pójdzie to tak zrobię
<Mart_ini> witam mam taki problem: zrobiłem update do wersji 11.10 i od tej pory gdy włącze wersje z Unity nie mam window managera... próby uruchomienia metacity nawet z --replace skutkują tylko renderowaniem title-bar'u ale nie moge nim nawet ruszy i w ogóle nie reaguje:/
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu się nie aktualizuje.
<Skrzyp> Je się stawia od nowa.
<Mart_ini> ehhh
<Skrzyp> Aktualizować sobie możesz Archa, Gentoo, Debiana albo LMDE
<sysek> Blondyn: e co?
<Mart_ini> w takim razie nieco jak Win$.... dajemy usługe ale nie bedzie działać...
<Mart_ini> damn:/
<qermit> xaxes_: popatrz sobie na debootstrap
<Mart_ini> a tak ładnie się chwalą na stronce że łatwo zaktualizuje:/
<Mart_ini> ok nie spamuje... c'a
<Blondyn> sysek: no jak to co winde naprawia się robiąc reinstalcję systemu :D
<xaxes_> qermit: okej
<xaxes_> ale jednak najpierw zobaczę 10.04
<Blondyn> interesuje się może ktoś z Was enneagramem ?
<nn52> Skrzyp: bez przesady
<Skrzyp> ?
<nn52> Skrzyp: mnie z 10.04 do 11.04 się udała :P
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> Chyba dzikim fartem
<nn52> a potem z ubu 11.04 do Mint 12 ^^.
<nn52> podmieniając repo :>
<xaxes_> mi się 11.04 podoba, 11.10 już nie
<nn52> MGSE jest super :D serio
<nn52> o/ Wilczek
<nn52> Wilku:
<nn52> Skrzyp: mi dziki fartem wysypał się x2 Arch po restarcie systemu
<Wilku> nn52: Hej :)
<Wilku> Nie musiałaś poprawiać, na Wilczek też mnie hajlajta ;)
<Skrzyp> Bo Arch jest NIE DLA IDIOTÓW!(tm)
<xaxes_> hmm, coś jest nie tak, 10.04 też nie wykrywa partycji, widzi wolną przestrzeń
<nn52> Wilku:  :)
<xaxes_> Skrzyp: ależ jest, jestem tego żywym dowodem
<Wilku> Skrzyp: Jak ty się do kobiety odzywasz!
<nn52> xaxes_: gparted? :D
<xaxes_> nn52: też racja
<Skrzyp> Ale to prawda...
<nn52> Skrzyp: ta...  pierwszy restararty systemu- znikła tak sobie "/"
<nn52> reinstall
<nn52> 2 dni potem znikła cała wraz z / :D
<nn52> i /home..
<Wilku> Skrzyp: No niby tak, ale...
<nn52> ale dziwne, bo na noteboku Arch chodzi i się nie sypie
<xaxes_> co jest do cholery, gparted też widzi pusty dysk
<xaxes_> a windows z trzema partycjami na tym jest
<Wilku> Z Archem trzeba umieć się obchodzić, jest bardzo kapryśny ;)
 * xaxes_ idzie kombinować w biosie
<Skrzyp> NN52, FSTAB!!!
<Skrzyp> (i opcje w grubie)
<nn52> co fstab.... ,  nic tam nie kopie :D
<Skrzyp> Właśnie trzeba
<nn52> po cholere :D na noteboku nie kupiue o już 6 miechów siedzi
<nn52> kopie
<Skrzyp> A, dobra
<xaxes_> kurde, przywróciłem ustawienia domyśle w biosie i nadal nic
<xaxes_> eny ajdijas?
<xaxes_> trza się naumieć angielskiego, to pójdę do angielskiego supportu
<xaxes_> coś jest -> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalator-ubuntu-nie-widzi-partycji/
<xaxes_> głupi IRC, przez niego tracę nawyk googlowania
<termi> hahaha to ty nie poszukales tylko od razu na irca?
<xaxes_> termi: a tak jakoś
<xaxes_> prze-pra-szam
<Blondyn> dobrze że nie szukałem za ciebie
<nn52> Przypomniał mi się obrazek z ubuntu.pol
<xaxes_> nie pomogło :/
<termi> zepsułeś
<nn52> Windows " Kurde, jak ro zrobić " | 10h później " Co za pop... sys..."  i nagle BSOD
<nn52> Linux: " Kurde jak to zrobić | 10 min później na Irc "zrób to i to " i nagle " oo działa " :D
<Dreadlish> NOMUWA
<Dreadlish> mysql || sqlite?
<xaxes_> ubuntu jest do dupy, ale ma unity, które mi się podoba :/
<nn52> xaxes_:  instaluj Minta! :D
<nn52> Mint jest spoko :>
<termi> xaxes_: instaluj windowsa
<xaxes_> jest jest, ale z tego co pamiętam nie ma ubuntu one
<termi> windows jest...
<xaxes_> termi: wolę archa
<termi> po ci cu ubuntu one?
<xaxes_> bo mam tam pliki
<nn52> xaxes_: zawsze można dograć ;>
<xaxes_> i jest wg. mnie lepsze od dropboxa
<termi> po co ci partycje windowsowe na linux?
<termi> :)
<xaxes_> termi: mam na tym windowsa
<nn52> Ubu One jest OK , ale niestety... dropbox trochu go wygryza
<xaxes_> bo to komp do rzeczy wymagających jakieś lepszej karty graficznej, bo laptop z którego piszę ma intela :/
<nn52> termi:  ja np. skasowałam windowsowa i go virtualizuje jak jakjiś program nie działa
<xaxes_> a bez linuksa na kompie nie wyobrażam sobie pract
<nn52> xaxes_: to może jakiś mac? :D
<termi> nn52: domyslam sie
<termi> xaxes_: co to za prace?
<xaxes_> nn52: próbowałem
<nn52> termi: co się domyslasz :D
<xaxes_> termi: jakieś photoshopy, gry, filmy
<nn52> e tam , wole Gimpa...
<nn52> gry można na Wine uruchomić ( w te starocie co ja gram , to chodzi)
<xaxes_> ja gimpa nie lubię przez interfejs
<termi> filmy na linux nie chodza oO?
<nn52> no .. dziwne xD
<xaxes_> termi: nie chodzi o to
<nn52> Linux ma tyle kodeków wbite po instalacji , że windows by się powstydził
<xaxes_> na laptopie nie chodzą przez kartę graficzną
<xaxes_> a teraz walczę ze stacjonarnym
<xaxes_> i na nim graficzne rzeczy
<termi> to ty musisz miec starego tego laptopa skoro filmow nie lyka
<nn52> z ramamem 64mb :D
<xaxes_> filmów online(dokładniej na shinden anime) nie łyka
<xaxes_> a nie widzi mi się pobierać odcinków
<termi> xaxes_: z ciekawosci podczas odpalania nie masz mozliwosci wyboru systemu tylko odrazu linux startuje
<termi> ?
<xaxes_> nie
<xaxes_> nie mam tam linuksa jeszcze
<termi> to ja nie rozumiem :)
<xaxes_> termi: mam dwa kompy - laptop i stacja
<xaxes_> na laptopie nic nie można za bardzo zrobić, prócz podstawowych rzeczy
<xaxes_> natomiast na stacji nie wykrywa ubuntu partycji
<termi> czyli na stacji masz dwa systemy obecnie?
<nn52> xaxes_: wykrywa jako RAW?
<xaxes_> termi: jeszcze nie
<xaxes_> nn52: na dysku widzi pustkę
<xaxes_> tzn. wolne miejsce, nie popartycjonowane
<termi> hmm ide spac xaxes_ zagmatwane rzeczy opowiadasz
<xaxes_> pff
<xaxes_> ma ktoś minta 12?
<nn52> xaxes_: słucham waści?
<xaxes_> nn52: da się tego używać?
<xaxes_> sam gnome 3 do mnie nie przemówił
<nn52> xaxes_: zaprawdę powiadam że tak, MGSE jest genialne, dodatkowo jest G3 Classic i MATE :>
<xaxes_> okej, wierzę na słowo
<Skrzyp> MATE!!!
<TheNumb> mejt!
<TheNumb> Testowałem na Archu
<Skrzyp> I jak?
<Skrzyp> Ujdzie?
<nn52> Mate to cel kopia g2 :>
<nn52> i działa wzorowo ( wg.mnie )
<nn52> mimo że częsciej siedze na MGSE
<xaxes_> mi się to głupie unity podoba
<nn52> mnie się odwidziało jak zaczeło się wieszać jak sk... :>
<Skrzyp> Diabeł kusi.
<Skrzyp> W tym wypadku Canonical
<nn52> tja :>
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: jak diabeł to freebsd ;d
<Skrzyp> Nie strasz
<Skrzyp> Ono jest dzikie
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: mam na shellu, nie narzekam <:
<xaxes_> też kce!
<Skrzyp> A spróbuj to dać na desktopa :)
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: są tacy.
 * Dreadlish zna
<m477_> ehh\
 * m477_ znow jego trzezwosc kieruje sie ku zagladzie
<xaxes_> kurrrwa! cd-rom się otworzył i mi wylał herbatę -.-
<m477_> ;DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<Skrzyp> Ha
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Miałeś CDpodstawkę?
<xaxes_> miałem laptopa obok szklanki
<nn52> i lap zalany? :
<xaxes_> nie
<xaxes_> na szczęście
<xaxes_> gdyby był zalany, to w tej chwili bym nie pisał
<Szatan> eject /dev/sr0
<nn52> rm -r / lepsze :D
<Dreadlish> rm -rf / jeszcze lepsze
<nn52> rm -rf / && rm -rf ~ najlepsze :D
<termi> :) laptop chce pic?
<qermit> nie kocham was
<termi> mnie tez?
<qermit> ciebie tesh
<nn52> mnie zazwyczaj wszyscy uwielbiają :D
<qermit> nn52: pokasz fotke a ci powiem
<termi> łaj cożem Ci uczynił?
<nn52> qermit: poszukaj w archiwum ubuntu-pl
<nn52> qermit: były aż 3 :>
<qermit> nn52: nie kofam cie
<nn52> qermit: możesz nie kochać, ale uwielbiać możesz =D
<qermit> nie
<termi> jak ma uwielbiac cos czego nie widzial? ;)
<qermit> moze i mozna
<qermit> ale nn52 nie chcee mi dac foci na priv
<nn52> qermit: nie chce mi się szukać w syfie na /home ^^
<nn52> może mam na /media/pierdolki
<nn52> lub /media/rozniaste
<nn52> lub na serverze gdzieć :P
<nn52> ś
<qermit> serwerze
<Dreadlish> jesteśmy w Polsce, mówimy po polsku, nie po polishu
<nn52> 서버 może być? :D
<Dreadlish> nie
<nn52> dopóki nie będą normalne żądy , to z małej literki
<nn52> a nie z dużej , z dużej jak będzie godna dużej litery.
<nn52> rządy*
<nn52> kurde //
<nn52> dziś robię masę błędów
<qermit> nn52: to zrob jeszcze jeden i pokaz mi swoja focie
<nn52> qermit: kurde, no nie wiem :P , pierw muszę poszukać ;>
<qermit> nie masz telefonu?
<nn52> nie , mam komórkę :D
<qermit> pstryknij focie i mi przeslij mmska
<nn52> do tuskolandu mam  drogie mmsy  z czeska , a w ogole nie da się przesłać 8px zdjęcia mmsem :D
<qermit> nn52: mam jkiegos czeskiego prepaida
<qermit> :E
<nn52> będzie znać w tedy mój numer - nunu :>
<nn52> będziesz znać wtedy*
<Skrzyp> Ii
<Skrzyp> :)
<qermit> czego sie nie robi dla fejmu
<Skrzyp> Z bramki wyslij
<Skrzyp> Albo z komórki na komputer
<Skrzyp> I na imgura
<nn52> potem , nie chce mi się kabela usb szukać
<qermit> ech
<qermit> wiecej cie nie poprosze, zapamietaj sobie na prszyszlosc
<Skrzyp> BLUTUFA NIE MA?!
<nn52> z góry mówię , że NK , FB , FOTKA , G++ nie mam :>
<qermit> jak bedziesz chciala to ja ci nie dam zdjeia swojego
<Skrzyp> G++
<Skrzyp> O.o
<nn52> G+
<nn52> google plus
<Wilku> G++ to kompilator :P
<nn52> Skrzyp: nie , blutoof się sp. :> , odbierać nie chce
<nn52> ale skubany wysyłać wysyła
<Skrzyp> To go napraw
<nn52> nie znam się na elektronice ;P, papiery wypełniam :>
<nn52> nie mam czasu
<Skrzyp> I może frytki?
<nn52> nie głupi pomysł , chyba sobie zrobie
<nn52> na środe
<nn52> albo ... bo w Sg. nie można żreć w autobusie kur....
<Skrzyp> Niegłupi
<Skrzyp> Niezczasownikamipiszemyrazem
<nn52> no właśnie ,a ja napisałam osobno
<Skrzyp> No
<nn52> więc o co wąty :>
<Skrzyp> I do dupy
<nn52> jak nie zawsze razem , to   napisałam osobno , czep się tramwaju ,a nie konduktora
<Wilku> Skrzyp: z czasownikami osobno... to z przymiotnikami razem :P
<Skrzyp> CO?!
<Skrzyp> Aaa
<Skrzyp> No, a ty dałas przymiotnik
<nn52> wiesz, język polski używam tylko na czatach , i czasami jak wizytuje polskę , więc czepiasz się drobnych błędów :D
<Skrzyp> czemu  ludzie robjom ,  fszendzie spadzje ?
<nn52> Skrzyp: takich błędów nie robię
<Skrzyp> Będę się czepiał
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: tylko ona tak
<Skrzyp> To podstawa Troll Defendera
<nn52> btw. nikt się w końcu nie czepia moich przecinkół
<nn52> przeciwnków
<Skrzyp> To już pomijam
<nn52> , więc i do "nie" osobno się przyzwyczaicie :D
<Skrzyp> Masz problem, tu piszemy po polskiemu.
<nn52> a ja po jakiemu ? =D?? po Tamlimskiemu? :D
<Skrzyp> Ten typ nazywam "dyslektyk po latach, który jakoś przeżył".
<BlessJah> nn52: ja sie czepialem
<Skrzyp> Po trollińskiemu chyba.
<nn52> Skrzyp: może być , postaw się w mojej sytuacji , że od prawie 6sciu lat nie używasz  polskiego na co dzień :), prawie w cale ,  i to że pamiętam zasady "w miarę" to i tak jest nieźle =D
<nn52> teraz mam czas, to siedzi na iRCach
<nn52> i chatach
 * Skrzyp nigdy nie będzie na co dzień używał innego języka niż polskiego
<Skrzyp> To jest zdrada wobec narodu.
<nn52> Skrzyp: pi.... głupoty :) czasami matka polska wygania z polski , i jest się zmuszoną używać innego za granicą.
<Skrzyp> Ta, zmuszona.
<Skrzyp> Praca jest tutaj kuffa potrzebna.
<Skrzyp> A nie u jakichś bambusów czy szwabów.
<nn52> Skrzyp: tylko że unas chcą już wyszkolonych ,a bezrobocie bez litośnie w tuskolandzie rośnie , bo tak naprawdę niema roboty, jest z mało miejsc pracy, mnie pracy nikt nie chciał dać, a nie miałam pieniędzy na studia, bo pochodzę z ubogiej rodziny -.- , a nie będe dalej pisać jak udało mi się zdać studia... długa historia
<nn52> wyjazd za granicę to tak naprawdę szansa na lepsze życie, tylko trzeba mieć na to odwagę. Kiedyś mój pradziad mówił memu ojcowi " tv i radio chleba ci nie da" a dziś ja mówią " polska ci chleba nie da" chcesz chleb? , ucz się angielskiego wystarczająco ( jest w szkołach) by go rozumieć w mowie i piśmie , i jedź za granicę ,żyj jak człowiek. polska dla mnie to taki obóz 29milionowy.....
<avalan> 38
<nn52> bez perspektyw , prawo i demokracja to największy żart , w całym tym cyrku.
<nn52> sorki , 38 ...
<nn52> ~39
<avalan> yep
<nn52> 28 to może być za 50-70 lat :)
<nn52> przy dobrych wiatrach
<avalan> za 70 lat nie będzie Polski
<avalan> za 50 pewnie też nie
<nn52> gdzieś czytałam że z 60 lat będzie 9 mln mniej polaków , i to co się dziej w kraju powoduje co raz większy spadek
<nn52> znaczy wzrost
<jacekowski> nie bylbym tego taki pewien
<jacekowski> bo w pewnym momencie to wszystko dupnie
<avalan> już zdycha
<jacekowski> ale nie zdechlo jeszcze
<nn52> tym bardziej żeby społeczeństwo było zastępowane musi być 2.1 (współczynnik)
<nn52> a w polsce jest (0.4) aktualne
<jacekowski> jaki wspolczynnik?
<nn52> 2.1 dziecka na kobiete
<nn52> czuli dwójka
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<nn52>  i 3cie musio być w drodze
<nn52> t populacja będzie na plusie
<nn52> znaczy przyrost
<jacekowski> w UK nadrabiaja norme
<nn52> nie wielki ale będzie
<jacekowski> jak dupnie calkiem to moze w koncu ludzi wyjda na ulice
<nn52> dokladnie, czytałam o kobiecei co ma 7demke dzieci
<nn52> w GB i chce mieć więcej
<qermit> jacekowski: jak w chinach
<avalan> 7?
<avalan> tylko?
<nn52> avalan: nie , ponoć jest kobieta polka , w USA co ma 13stke dzieci
<nn52> ..
<avalan> na ile ona polka ;f
<nn52> zwala... że miała siły na rodzenie  tylu dzieci
<nn52> na 100%
<jacekowski> a czemu by nie
<nn52> nalezy do polonii w Chicago :D
<nn52> mąz polak 100%
<jacekowski> rodzenie dzieci tam wyglada troche inaczej niz w polsce
<nn52> tzn?
<jacekowski> sprawniej szybciej i po bardziej cywilizowanemu
<jacekowski> ba, w UK tez to wyglada lepiej
<avalan> przez kilkadziesiąt tysięcy lat rodziliśmy się w piachu i błocie
<jacekowski> i przyrost byl maly
<avalan> no chyba nie
<jacekowski> opowiadala tu mi znajoma jak to rodzila
<jacekowski> w polsce a potem drugie tutaj
<jacekowski> i ze tu zupelnie bezstresowo poszlo
<jacekowski> dali znieczulenie i wszystko
<jacekowski> i do samego porodu ja pielegniarka obudzila ze ona juz ma rozwarcie
<jacekowski> i trzeba isc rodzic
<jacekowski> a i podejscie potem od strony pracy jest inne
<jacekowski> bo kobieta moze pracowac do ostatniego dnia jak chce
<nn52> ponoć w stanie  Illinois w 2000 było 4mln polaków ,a w 2011 było już 11mln - tylu polaków jest w tym stanie... ;d
<jacekowski> nn52: eee, watpie
<jacekowski> nn52: ze az tyle
<nn52> jacekowski: ponoć polki mają w chugo dzieci
<Blondyn> lol
<jacekowski> usa nie jest az tak duze
<nn52> i to bardzo dużo ostatnnio
<jacekowski> polakow tam az tak duzo nie wyjechalo
<nn52> jacekowski: tyle się tam urodziło
<jacekowski> a usa ma samo jakies 250mln ludzi
<nn52> polki średnio mają 8semke dzieci :P, znam jedną co a 9tke.. zwała :D
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> 312mln
<Blondyn> polaków jak mrówków
<jacekowski> nn52: nie mozliwe
<nn52> na sredonie ( 2 miechy temu) współczynnik było 8.1  < strasznie dużo
<jacekowski> nn52: cale illinois mialo 12 milionow w 2010
<nn52> czyli musiało się rozjechać
<jacekowski> nn52: co by oznaczalo ze masz praktycznie 100% polakow
<nn52> to były staty urodzin
<jacekowski> nn52: a to gowno prawda
<Blondyn> :D
<jacekowski> qermit: a ty se nie podskakuj
<avalan> autorejoin!
<jacekowski> qermit: bo dostaniesz w pape
<nn52> nie wiem nie wiem w takim razie
<avalan> (wyjmuje transparent) ban, ban, ban!
<qermit> jacekowski: dzieci o tej porze spia
<jacekowski> nn52: illinois cale to 12 milionow, 15% to murzyni
<jacekowski> nn52: co by oznaczalo wedlug twoich numerkow ze masz tam tylko polakow i murzynow
 * qermit oglada rybke na mini mini
<termi> juz leci?
<termi> pedze lece
<nn52> jacekowski: , nie wiem , ale prawo ziemi - moga zmienić obywatelstwo
<jacekowski> ale co do dzieci w UK
<nn52> raczej nabyć
<nn52> chyba że się rozjeżdzają
<jacekowski> jak pisalem, jak sie czuje na silach to moze kobieta pracowac do ostatniego dnia
<jacekowski> i sa takie
<nn52> wkażdym razie wiem że polki mają w USA średnie po 7/8 to i tak  dużo jak na polskie warunki
<jacekowski> u mnie w pracy byla taka co pracowala do prawie ostatniego dnia
<nn52> w polsce liczy się ilość matek na dziecko
<jacekowski> nn52: nie wierze w te numerki
<jacekowski> tydzien jej w pracy nie bylo
<jacekowski> i wrocila juz bez brzucha
<dweller> nn52: u nas się nic nie liczy
<dweller> to jest problem :/
<Blondyn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW7G7pHriws&feature=related
<termi> dweller: liczy sie 10 lat doswiadczenia po studiach zaraz
<termi> :)
<dweller> termi: nie przyjmą
<dweller> termi: jesteś lepszy od szefa
<nn52> skoro  w polsce jest  0.4 dziecka na 1 matke, :P to lepiej liczyć matki na dziecko
<dweller> czyt. za wysokie kwalifikacje
<dweller> jak tak w ogóle można, za wysokie kwalifikacje :D
<jacekowski> nn52: nie bardzo
<nn52> dweller: nie wiem:> mnie mówiono że nie mam ich w cale i mam porobić kursy za tysiaki ... mniejsza ide spać
<jacekowski> nn52: bo jak nie ma dziecka to nie jest matka
<jacekowski> nn52: wiec zawsze jest przynajmniej 1 dziecko na matke
<Blondyn> ok ide robić obe
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz na mysli 0.4 dziecka na kobiete
<nn52> 0,4 na matke wskasuje że wiekszość (~60%) 18+ niema  żadnego dziecka
<qermit> termi: jak to 10 lat doswiadczenia
<Blondyn> jak justyn biber
<jacekowski> nn52: to masz na mysli 0.4 dziecka na kobiete
<jacekowski> nn52: troche inna rzecz
<nn52> jacekowski: dokladnie
<qermit> dziewczyna -> kobieta -> stara baba
<jacekowski> jest jeszcze lachon
<nn52> a żeby naród był zastępowalny  musi być 2.1 dziecka na matkę
<nn52> znaczy był przyrost
<jacekowski> ile to ruchania jest
<nn52> jedno , może 3ka bedzie
<nn52> za 1 razem
<Blondyn> baby są zboczone fuj
<nn52> i kto to mówi - nowe pokolenie , to pokolenie co zna tylko kutasa, a nie zna hisotrii polski
<qermit> dobra ja ide spac, jutro rano zobacze komu dac bana
<nn52> =D
<nn52> ide spac
<nn52> nara
<jacekowski> qermit: daj mi opa to rozdam bany
<jacekowski> qermit: i nie bedziesz musial z rana na irca wchodzic
<Blondyn> chyba mam rozwarcie
<Dreadlish> ide do piekła
<Dreadlish> na #shitnode
<Dreadlish> albo nie
<Dreadlish> bo jeszcze palpitacji serca dostane
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-26
<Stirlitz> Dreadlish, dziwnie niskie to ID
<Dreadlish> cdrom:x:19:
<Dreadlish> cośtam
<Stirlitz> o!
<Dreadlish> skmem:x:15:
<Dreadlish> dialout:x:20:
<Dreadlish> cośtam
<Dreadlish> pierwsze jest z jednego kompa, drugie z innego
<Stirlitz> cdrom to dobry trop ;)
<Dreadlish> pewnie coś w ten deseń
<mirkslof> Tylko dlaczego bash miałby ruszać cdrom przy starcie?
<mirkslof> Mam natomiast grupę 19 w systemie z którego chrootuję grupę log
<mirkslof> bash przy starcie odwołuje się do grupy log
<Quintasan> \o
<An0n> Wie ktos moxe czemu ubunu 12.10 moze sie zatrzymywac po wykonaniu skryptow startowych? Wyswietla info o glownym systemie plikow ewentualnie fsck (limit liczby montowan) i nic wiecej
<majonez> moze sprzet sie sypie
<An0n> Moze... Tylko wczesniej  ani teraz nic w logach na to nie wskazywalo. Poprostu po wylaczeniu juz nie dziala (choc de facto linux pracuje ;)) nie wiem czy w tym momencie logi startu systemu juz trafiaja na dysk moze ta informacja cos by dala
<majonez> smart-a bym ogladnal, dobranoc opadam z sil
<BlessJah> podrzućcie mi słówko, co robi się z książką z biblioteki po przeczytaniu?
<BlessJah> synonim do return
<ftpd> BlessJah, "Zwraca".
<ftpd> BlessJah, A po angielsku - return tylko afair.
<ftpd> Może jeszcze 'give back', ale to jest jakieś takie nadęte.
<BlessJah> ftpd: czuje jakiś taki opór przed nazywaniem metody "return"
<ftpd> Nazwiją ją Cyryl.
<ftpd> O, skąd mam wojsa?
<BlessJah> kumpel kiedyś próbował napisać program używając imion postaci z kreskówki jako nazw zmiennych i metod
<BlessJah> program działał, ale nikt nie potrafił, włączając autora, dojść jak
<Dreadlish> po to mamy *komentarze*
<jacekowski> BlessJah: return
<jacekowski> ale return mam pewne wrazenie ze bedzie nielegalna nazwa
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: goku zawiera listę dronów a yoda transformuje pikachu w reksia
<Dreadlish> turn bacn czy coś
<Dreadlish> back*
<BlessJah> jacekowski: całkiem słuszne wrażenie
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<Dreadlish> dobry nawet.
<zelas> witam
<zelas> instalowalem sobie pakiet graficzny
<zelas> srodowisko graficzne
<zelas> i wyswietlilo mi sie http://wklej.org/id/880539/
<Dreadlish> no i?
<Dreadlish> czytać potrafisz?
<zelas_> wyrzucilo mnie jaki pech
<zelas_> mam do wyboru display manager lighdm i kdm co mam wybrac?
<DaZ> kdm najleprz
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> BlessJah: A nie mogłeś jej nazwać returnBook ?
<iabulko> cześć
<iabulko> ma ktoś pomysł na polecenie w bashu wyswietlające liczbę samogłosek w pliku?
<iabulko> myślałem nad czymś takim ale nie za bardzo chce działać `sed "s/^/[AEIOUYaeiouy]//g" | wc -m $1`
<ChaosEngine> grepem może
<Job102> Siema
<iabulko> jak sprawić aby wc nie wyswietlal nazwy pliku po podaniu liczby linii?
<dealer_IE> iabulko: awk
<BlessJah> Quintasan: myBook.returnBook() :]
<BlessJah> g
<BlessJah_> hm?
<spoofy> o/
<spoofy> Dobrywieczór
<qermit> o/
<Belzebub> \o
<Belzebub> spoofy: co się staUo?
<spoofy> squid 3.1
<spoofy> cacheowanie flash
<spoofy> how?
<spoofy> nie chce ani forka 2ki ani kompilować 3.2
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-27
<majonez> Witam i od razu o droge pytam sie zdenerwowalem moze ma ktos sposob na postepowanie ze zlosliwcami i msciwymi ludzmi
<qermit> iść się powiesić
<majonez> ok ide
<majonez> qermit za ciezki jestem kabel od zelazka pekl masz cos solidniejszego ?
<qermit> mam
<qermit> chcesz?
<DaZ> rzuć gimnazjum
<DaZ> :v
<majonez> ide spac kobieta mnie zdenerwowala 3x niz bylem ze spac nie ide wiec ide jutro skocze z okna ale najpierw zlem z zlo zadzialam
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Quintasan_> dobry
<BlessJah> sigh
<kretu> ale ruch tutaj
<ftpd> A jak gadajo...
<gjm> Zrzędzo i narzekajo.
<bastetmilo> Właśnie napisałam "chasło". Nie będzie więcej litości dla dysmózgów na kanale :>
<Dreadlish> co to jest chasło?
<gjm> a morze ja jestem analfabetom , i co ftedy ?
<CookieM> sihasło
<Dreadlish> CookieM: jakiś nowy lib do C?
<CookieM> zostawiam to Twojej wyobraźni
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie będzie litości! ;)
<gjm> HRHR
<gjm> Nadchodzi czas próby.
<gjm> foreste: Cześć.
<bastetmilo> ale wykrakałam
<CookieM> tak, Braun już dawno to powiedział
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> (Żeby mnie nie kusiło)
<avatar_project> czesc.
<avatar_project> gdzie pomoze ktos z gentoo ? :>
<BlessJah> project?
<bastetmilo> avatar_project: z gentoo na kanale Ubuntu?
<avatar_project> bo nie wiem jak zrobic bootowalny pendrive
<avatar_project> dlatego sie o inny kanal pytam ;)
<avatar_project> na freenode tylko ten znam
<bastetmilo> #gentoo?
<avatar_project> a polski jakis jest ?
<avatar_project> ja ledwo gentoo znam a co dopiero po ang pisac
<avatar_project> :D
<BlessJah> lol
<avatar_project> na ubuntu skompilowalem jadro
<avatar_project> zrobilem rsync -av /mnt/root/ /mnt/usb
<avatar_project> czyli pliki przelecialy na pamiec usb
<avatar_project> i teraz nie wiem jak extlinux dograc zeby bootowala
<Dreadlish> avatar_project: na #gentoo-pl nie łaska? :D
<avatar_project> a laska ;) :>
<avatar_project> dzieki
<iabulko> dobry
<Dreadlish> wieczór.
<iabulko> mam pewien problem. przy configuracji apacza wyskakuje mi ze 'bash: ./configure: Brak dostepu' podobno coś to ma do czynienia z noexec. Ktos zna szczegóły i wie co to jest to noexec? ;]
<ftpd> Google wie.
<iabulko> wlasnie nie chce powiedziec
<ftpd> To jest tak podstawowa wiedza, że wstyd o to pytać.
<iabulko> ja mam linuxa od dzisiaj ;>
<ftpd> To nie jest argument. Podstawy mógłbyś przejrzeć sam.
<ftpd> Poczytaj o prawa dostępu do plików.
<iabulko> stawiam flaszke? ;]
<bastetmilo> 'configuracji'
<ftpd> Przez Internet? To się napijemy.
<ftpd> Po co Ci w ogóle configure do apache? Ten z paczki jest zły?
<ftpd> Jak masz 'linuxa' od dzisiaj, to się nie rzucaj na kompilowanie pakietów samemu.
<iabulko> nie wiem, robie z instrukcji nakazanej przez wykladowce
<iabulko> jutro o 7 rano musze oddac gotowy projekt ;]
<ftpd> A, to lekcji za Ciebie nie będziemy odrabiać.
<ftpd> 22:56:13 | <+ftpd>	 Poczytaj o prawa dostępu do plików.
<ftpd> s/prawa/prawach/
<ftpd> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/configure-permission-denied-107075/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/crrlx6x> (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<ftpd> Jezu, pierwszy hit w google.
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Robią się coraz bardziej bezczelni.
<iabulko> lol
<iabulko> to starczy tylko chmoda uzyc?
<kretu> ftpd: ciesz się, że jeszcze nie każe ci sprawozdania z laborki zrobic ;-]
<bastetmilo> ftpd: będziemy karać.
<ftpd> Będziemy krwawić.
<ftpd> Będziemy konać.
<ftpd> Nigdy nie damy się pojmać.
<ftpd> Oooooooo, strzelby z Brixton.
<ftpd> <nutki>
<iabulko> dzie ja wlazłem -.-
<bastetmilo> gdzie
<ftpd> Skoro wlazłeś między geeków musisz googlać tak jak oni.
<bastetmilo> :D
<ftpd> Idę obmyć członki swe, stay tuned.
<kretu> ftpd: ale bądźmy sprawiedliwi
<kretu> ambitny chłopak
<ftpd> Figę, 'wykładowca mu kazał'.
<kretu> każdy inny jakieś krasnale czy inne lampy by instalował
<kretu> a ten chce kompilować
<kretu> jest jeszcze druga ewentualność
<kretu> kolega mniej bystry
<ftpd> krasnale?
<ftpd> 23:01:03 | <+ftpd>	 Idę obmyć członki swe, stay tuned.
<ftpd> Odrywasz mnie.
<kretu> to był jakiś taki śmieszny twór
<bastetmilo> był. Na Windowsa zdaje się.
<kretu> ftpd: http://www.programosy.pl/program,krasnal-serv.html
<Dreadlish> krasnal
<ftpd> 'programosy'. Już brzmi źle.
<bastetmilo> Chyba nawet raz to zainstalowała lat temu bardzo wiele.
 * Dreadlish dusi sie śmiechem
<kretu> ftpd: pierwszy link z gugla
<ftpd> • phpMyAdmin
<ftpd> O mój borze.
<Dreadlish> bożenko.
<Dreadlish> jak mogłaś to zrobić z cyganem...
<ftpd> Jak napiszę swój własny OS, po odpaleniu czegoś tego pokroju monitor będzie wybuchał w twarz.
<kretu> hy
<kretu> a co powiesz o pfsense w takim razie?
<Dreadlish> ftpd: wystarczy po odpaleniu php: kernel panic: php was trying to destroy this system
<kretu> moim skromnym zdaniem powinni wieszać za to
<iabulko> jak to jest ze na polskich kanałach zamiast pomóc to sie trza chwalić jakim to się mądrym nie jest, a na zagranicznych masz odpowiedź w minute?
<bastetmilo> iabulko: witaj w Polsce.
<Dreadlish> iabulko: jak to jest, że robisz sobie pod górkę?
<kretu> iabulko: nikt cie nie zmusza do siedzenia tutaj
<iabulko> wow, jestem popularny xD
<Dreadlish> iabulko: co niby tak bardzo na gwałt musisz skompilować?
<iabulko> apacza jakiegoś
<Dreadlish> iabulko: sudo apt-get install apache2
<iabulko> na 7 musze miec wszystko gotowe;]
<Dreadlish> bez kompilacji
<Dreadlish> dużo szybciej
<kretu> może studenty teraz apacza na nowo piszą
<iabulko> zeby to bylo takie proste;]
<Dreadlish> apache jest w repo
<iabulko> studenty mają prikaz zeby zrobic wg instrukcji
<Dreadlish> a kto Ci sprawdzi, czy jest wg instrukcji?
<Dreadlish> nikt.
<iabulko> dobra newermajnd
<Dreadlish> zrobisz make install, wywalisz sourceki i kto Ci sprawdzi?
<Dreadlish> pff...
<Dreadlish> zainstalowany apacz? zainstalowany, więc wtf.
<Dreadlish> więc się dalej pytam - dlaczego robisz sobie pod górkę?
<kretu> iabulko: a tak swoją droga, to pochwal się, która alma mater cię tak dręczy
<Dreadlish> o, śpioch sobie przypomniał, że gdzieś jeszcze nie wisi.
<kretu> ale domene ma fajną
<Dreadliszol> tak, fajna.
<iabulko> problem jest taki ze na laborkowych kompach mamy taka wersje jak w owej instrukcji i a projekt trzeba wlasnie na tamtych maszynach pokazywac
<iabulko> dobra stawiam system od nowa
<iabulko> ktos ma pomysl jak to zrobic zeby nie byl ten noexec ? ;]
<Dreadlish> na pewno flagi apacza będą się tak strasznie różnić, że nie będzie się dało odpalić
<kretu> o_O
<iabulko> na virtualboxie robie btw;]
<Dreadlish> normalnie nie pierdziel.
<kretu> jaki pr0 hax0r
<iabulko> a jakże
<kretu> ej, bo ja to tylko te kvmy umiem i inne xeny
<kretu> a virtualbox to bardziej pe0
<Dreadlish> ja xena, lxc, ew openvz
<kretu> *pr0
<Dreadlish> normalnie virtualbox to czarna magia
<Dreadlish> tam jakieś gui chyba trzeba, nie?
<kretu> Dreadlish: chgw
<Dreadlish> bo jak potrzzeba to to jakaś czarna magia jest
<kretu> nie znam specjalistów od tego sutrojstwa
<Dreadlish> ja też nie
<kretu> *ustrojstwa
<iabulko> no wlasnie mi sie wydaje ze ja znam ale sie nie chca do tego przyznac
<Dreadlish> pewnie są tacy pro, że tylko w oraclu mozna ich znaleźć
<kretu> w rbocie mamy jednego co się na vmware zna, to mu się wszyscy kłaniają
<Dreadlish> vmware
<Dreadlish> :OOOO
<Dreadlish> może jeszcze powiesz, że workstation?
<kretu> nie, tylko player
<Dreadlish> o matko
<Dreadlish>  tam jest gui
<Dreadlish> czarna magia :OOOO
<kretu> Dreadlish: a wyobraź sobie takie hyper-v
<kretu> to dopiero trzeba się znać
<Dreadlish> kretu: tego to chyba nawet pan bug nie odpali.
<kretu> i się znowu cich zrobiło
<kretu> ftpd: to chyba krasnala teraz testuje ;-]
<Dreadlish> ;D
<kretu> rozwiązanie enterprise
<kretu> patrzeć tylko jak orakl to kupi
<iabulko> cicho?
<iabulko> ;]
<iabulko> mam pewien problem. przy configuracji apacza wyskakuje mi ze 'bash: ./configure: Brak dostepu' podobno coś to ma do czynienia z noexec. Ktos zna szczegóły i wie co to jest to noexec? ;]
<Dreadlish> przy configuracji.
<kretu> to po amerykancku
<Dreadlish> nie znam takiego słowa, ale domyślam się, że chodzi Ci o wywołanie skryptu configure
<Dreadlish> iabulko: jak już tak bardzo chcesz kompilować, to wrzuć na http://wklej.to to co Ci wypluje polecenie mount.
<ajwaj> Witam, poszukuje komendy na sprawdzenie skąd pochodzi IP. Moglibyście podać? dzięki
<kretu> whois
<kretu> 500 zł
<kretu> może być przelew
<ajwaj> whois i podajemy Ip? a czy ta sama komenda (wiem że to IRC  ubuntu) ale ona działa też na windzie?
<kretu> nie mam pojęcia czy działa na windzie
<kretu> pewnie nie
<kretu> pewnie są strony w internecie, które oferują to samo
<ajwaj> jakby działało to przelałbym te 500zł. a tak to nie...:]
<iabulko> sory ze tak ale nie umiem inaczej z virtualboxa http://s4.ifotos.pl/img/asdjpg_xnqqqrs.jpg
<kretu> ajwaj: googlaj za geoip
<ajwaj> mkey thanks
<ajwaj> bye
<iabulko> Dreadlish: sory ze tak ale nie umiem inaczej z virtualboxa http://s4.ifotos.pl/img/asdjpg_xnqqqrs.jpg
<iabulko> dupa
<Dreadlish> niby nic
<kretu> a configure ma prawo do wykonywania?
<ftpd> No nie, o to jest całe 'halo'.
<kretu> ls -la daj w katalogu w którym kompilujesz
<ftpd> 22:55:06 | <iabulko>	 mam pewien problem. przy configuracji apacza wyskakuje mi ze 'bash: ./configure: Brak dostepu' podobno coś to ma do czynienia z noexec. Ktos zna szczegóły i wie co to jest to noexec? ;]
<kretu> ftpd: cicho siedź
<ftpd> kretu, przescrolluje mu się, tam jest dużo plików :P
<Dreadlish> noexec
<Dreadlish> No Execute.
<ftpd> W ogóle koleś jestdobry, screeny robi, bo skopiować tekstu nie łaska.
<iabulko> bo nie umi
<ftpd> Ja idę spać, jutro mam o 6:00 wdrożenie, muszę w firmie się pojawić.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: by wkleił tutaj... zamiast na pastebin
<ftpd> Najlepsze, że moja robota przy tym to postfix stop, 2h siedzenia, postfix start.
<ftpd> Ale jestem single point of contact działu infrastruktury przy tym projekcie i 'muszę'.
<kretu> ta, wiem coś o tym
<kretu> o, to już ta godzina..
<ftpd> A jak im (programersom) coś nie zadziała, to stwierdzą, że to 'wina puppeta'.
<ftpd> Bo im kiedyś powiedziałem, że przecież nie konfiguruję każdego z 8 serwerów osobno, tylko puppetem. I podchwycili, nie do końca wiedząc, co.
<ftpd> No, będzie zabawnie. Spadam, dobranoc.
<kretu> programatory niekumate, wszystko da się wcisnąć
<Dreadlish> spoko.
<iabulko> ls -la daje: -rw-r--r-- 1 dla configure
<kretu> no to już masz odpowiedź
<iabulko> no juz prawie ;]
<kretu> a taki przedmiot "systemy operacyjne" miał?
<iabulko> pewno chmod?
<kretu> pewno ak
<kretu> *tak
<iabulko> 777 nie zbroi nic?
<kretu> zbroi
<kretu> wszyscy będą mogli wszystko z tym plikiem zrobić
<iabulko> a to spoko bo ja w tym jestem foreveralone
<iabulko> no nieee
<Dreadlish> jak Ty to tam masz, że masz uprawnienia walnięte?
<iabulko> nie mam pojecia
<iabulko>    /bin/sh^M bad interpreter: nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<iabulko> -.-
<Dreadlish> brawooo
<Dreadlish> walnięte uprawnienia ciąg dalszy.
<iabulko> no nieee
<kretu> beznadziejny przypadek
<iabulko> da sie caly system plikow na 777 zmienic? ;]
<kretu> spadam, ktoś musi od rana serwerowni pilnować
<Dreadlish> torrentow style ;D
<iabulko> moze skondinond apacza sciagne
<iabulko> mozna tu uzywać wulgaryzmów?
<Enlik> iabulko: spróbuj 'bash nazwa-skryptu' (z tym bad interpreter)
<Enlik> afk
<iabulko> problem-solved
<iabulko> sciągnąłem z oficjalnej strony apacza i wszystko działa 0.o
<iabulko> idę sie powiesić zw
<politan> korzysta w ogóle jeszcze ktoś z ngnix'a? czy wszyscy już apache ;P?
<Dreadlish> a co to to apache?
<politan> szczep indian
<iabulko> wybacz spację zjadłem
<iabulko> a pachę powinno być
<iabulko> a nie to nie ja zjadłem ;]
<politan> pachę ;D
<iabulko> mam pewien problem. przy configuracji apacza wyskakuje mi ze 'bash: ./configure: Brak dostepu' podobno coś to ma do czynienia z noexec. Ktos zna szczegóły i wie co to jest to noexec? ;]
<iabulko> haha
<iabulko> uruchomilem apacza xD
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-28
<sbl_> Hi
<sbl_> mial ktos do czynienia z nginx jako reverse proxy dla apacza?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<politan> quit
<primax> witam :)
<EsmD> yo
<EsmD> czym wlasciwie sie rozni wersja 64 bitowa od 32 bitowej? Mam 64bitowy procesor, wiec lepszym wyborem bedzie wersja 64bit?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Przede wszystkim, zaadresujesz więcej niż 3 GB ramu bez kombinacji.
<lisu> powitac
<jacekowski> i wiecej rejestrow
<Tombus> Witam
<Tombus> Mam pytanko. Co mam zainstalować, żeby w pełni korzystać z grafiki Radeon 9550@9600 ?
<jacekowski> windowsa
<ftpd> jacekowski++
<lisu> :D
<Dreadlish> i to jest prawda. ;d
<lisu> oj tam, wystarczy sterowniki zainstalować ... a jakie... to pytaj producenta ;]
<Tombus> hmmm, jesteście bardzo pomocni. Dzięki, narazie
 * lisu ma na stanie ati radka 9600 pro 256 mb ... i linucha ;] i jakoś działa.
<Dreadlish> no co
<Dreadlish> prawde powiedzieli
<gjm> W sumie mógłbym go kopnać ;3
<lisu> Dreadlish: a jutro na WP: "kanał ubuntu to prawdziwy kanał.."
<lisu> gjm: leżącego się nie kopie
<lisu> ;]
<gjm> Tak?
<lisu> gjm: podobno ;)
<bastetmi1o> ej, zrobiłam sobie na irssi dwa razy connect z freenode
<bastetmi1o> jak to naprawić?
<filar> autoconnect, czy po prostu połączyłaś dwa razy?
<filar>  /disconnect freenode
<filar> lub
<filar>  /disconnect freenode2
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: /disco tryb do tego sluzy
<EsmD> znasz jakis program na windowsa do patrzenia po linuxowych partycjach?
<EsmD> *znacie
<EsmD> witam
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: do czego?
<gjm> Ale suchar.
<gjm> EsmD: Co najwyżej pod ext3
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: do rozlaczania
<Admc`> hej, może mi ktoś wrzucić przykładową zawartość pliku .asoundrc bo wywaliłem pulseaudio i nie wiem jak ustawić dmixa żeby mógł odtwarzać dźwięk z wielu źródeł na raz
<No_Raczej> Moglby mi ktos pomoc? Mam glosniki 7.1 Ubuntu 12 i zainstalowane wszystkie kodeki
<No_Raczej> A nadal nie mam dzwieku w filmach
<No_Raczej> Nie wiem co z tym fantem zrobic
<filar> tylko w filmach?
<filar> masz w ragulacji głośności wszystko pogłośnione?
<No_Raczej> Tak, tylko w filmach
<No_Raczej> Mam
<No_Raczej> Mam karte HD jakas tam jesli to ma znaczenie
<No_Raczej> i kodeki do niej zainstalowane
<dweller> a jakiego odtwarzacza używasz?
<No_Raczej> vlc
<No_Raczej> mplayer
<No_Raczej> wszystkiego probowalem
<No_Raczej> Poratujcie jakos :(
<dweller> w vlc ustawiłeś coś próbowałeś?
<No_Raczej> wszystkie ustawienia wyjscia probowalem
<No_Raczej> zadne nie dziala
<No_Raczej> pulse audio open audio etc
<No_Raczej> nic
<No_Raczej> poradzi ktos cos?
<dweller> No_Raczej: smplayera sobie zobacz, chociaż prędzej zdziałasz coś z konsoli
<dweller> prawdopodobnie nie wykrywa poprawnie wyjść i trzeba sobie ręcznie zmieniać
<No_Raczej> Ja mam glosniki 7.1 moze to jest jakis problem
<No_Raczej> Wgl duzo sie nagimnastykowalem zeby one dzialaly
<No_Raczej> dobra juz patrze
<No_Raczej> A da si ejakos wylaczyc pulseaudio i sprobowac alsa?
<dweller> można ale nie wróżę powodzenia z systemem
<dweller> wszystko się zwali prędzej
<No_Raczej> smplayer nic nie wypluwa
<No_Raczej> ale nie ma dzwieku
<dweller> więcej nie pomogę bo sam mam 2.1, a pulseaudio nie używam
<No_Raczej> Troche tu podzialalem i dziala
<No_Raczej> Dzieki wielkie
<No_Raczej> :)
<EsmD> jak sie scaigalo jakis plik np. .php ze strony www?
<EsmD> wgetem?
<EsmD> w windowsie
<Dreadlish> ta.
<Dreadlish> może jeszcze frytki?
<jacekowski> EsmD: nie da sie
<EsmD> jacekowski, nawet z najprawdopodobniej niezabezpieczonej strony?
<BlessJah> nie da sie
<BlessJah> nie po http
<jacekowski> EsmD: NIE DA SIE
<EsmD> ok
<EsmD> bo jakis idiota chce krasc konta z LoLa i chcialem sobie zobaczyc co jest w pliczku post.php :P
<qermit> EsmD: nie da sie, chyba że wyłączony zostanie parser
<EsmD> pamietam ze jakos mi sie udawalo nawet sciagac z google jakis plik search.costamdlej
<EsmD> dzieki za info :P
<dj_oko> ech
<dj_oko> nie ma to jak ustawić hasło, które zawiera <F5>
<dj_oko> weź to teraz wpisz w formularzu webowym
<jacekowski> jak F5?
<jacekowski> taki znak nie istnieje
<dj_oko> ano F5 - bez naciśnięcia <F5> przy wpisywaniu hasła dostaję "Login failed"
<BlessJah> wciśnij F5 wpisujac login i sprawdz jaki znaczek wyskoczy
<dj_oko> nie mam do tej maszynki fizycznego dostępu, putty pokazuje "~", gnome-terminal mruga oknem
<Voldenet> F5 to  ^[[15~
<Voldenet> nie ma za co
<Voldenet> F1 ^[OP F2 ^[OQ F3 ^[OR F4 ^[OS F5 ^[[15~ F6 ^[[17~ F7 ^[[18~ F8 ^[[19~ F9 ^[[20~ F10 ^[[21~ F11 ^[[23~ F12 ^[[24~
<Voldenet> jakby ktoś pytał o więcej
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<qermit> Voldenet: zależy od terminala
<qermit> key[F5]='^[[15~'
<qermit> key[F5]='^[[[E'
<qermit> key[F5]='^[OT'
<qermit> Voldenet: ^^
<Voldenet> qermit: tak
<Voldenet> tput kf5 | cat -A
<qermit> TERM=linux tput kf5 | cat -A
<qermit> TERM=vt102 tput kf5 | cat -A
<qermit> pełna amerykanka
<Voldenet> Taaaak.
<qermit> kurcze, entropia w mieszkaniu mi rośnie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-29
<BlessJah> to chyba dobrze?
<BlessJah> z fizyką nie wygrasz
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry robaczki
<FalconX> Niemogę się zalogować na jedno z kont użytkownika, ani nie mogę go usunąć bo niby jest zalogowany. Może ktoś mi pomóc w usunięciu konta?
<No_Raczej> Ma ktos tutaj moze dwa monitory podlaczone?
<mateusz> do prądu?
<mateusz> ;)
<No_Raczej> Nie. do komputera
<No_Raczej> Bo mam kde 4 i za nic nie chce mi ustawic
<No_Raczej> zeby jeden wyswietlal obraz na lewo od drugiego
<FalconX> System odmawia współpracy przy usuwaniu użytkownika, pomoże ktoś usunąć
<marioo> Witam, pomoże ktoś?
<lisu> powitać
<EsmD> yo
<EsmD> Dziwny ten ubuntu
<EsmD> instaluje i swiezo po instalacji bledy brasero, powiadomien, informacji ze sa sterowniki wlasnosciowe dostepne...
<No_Raczej> Co zlego w powiadomieniach o sterownikach?
<TheNumb> EsmD: gdyby tego nie było to byś narzekał na to, że za nudne to ooboontoo.
<EsmD> No_Raczej, po prostu gdy klikalem na powiadomienie wyskakiwal blad
<EsmD> nie no korzystam z ubuntu, ale wkurza mnie to ze tam sie dzieja takie rzeczy, ze.. xd
<EsmD> zawsze mnie zaskakuje
<No_Raczej> Ale to wszedzie tak
<No_Raczej> Jak odpalam na KDE 4
<No_Raczej> Edytor tekstu
<No_Raczej> To pol konsoli bledow
<No_Raczej> ;d
<EsmD> ja mam komunikaty
<EsmD> nie powinno sie tak dziac
<qermit> o/
<No_Raczej> \o
<modinfo_> czesc
<qermit> srast
<BlessJah> /1/1
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-30
<lisu> o kurde, juz ta godzina...
<lisu> nara
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<qermit> dżem bobry
<gjm> \o
<niktto> jak automatyzujecie pakowanie dla różnych arch na ubuntu? szukam optymalnego rozwiązania na automatyczne codzienne buildy
<Voldenet> jest pbuilder
<Voldenet> jeśli chodzi o gita, to jest git-buildpackage
<niktto> Voldenet: googlam za tym co podajesz na bierząco i chyba pbuilder zdaje sie spoko, bo binarek do budowania nie mam na gicie (i nie bardzo chce w nim smiecic binarkami)
<niktto> bo uzywanie wirtualek z róznymi systemami staje się męczące jednak
<Voldenet> wiesz, jeszcze było debuild z tego co pamiętam
<niktto> Voldenet: dzieki za hint i idę doczytać dokumentacje do pbuildera
<jacekowski> niktto: biezaco sie pisze
<jacekowski> niktto: jest wanna-build
<jacekowski> i kompilacja skrosna
<jacekowski> z buildd
<jacekowski> i cos zeby chrooty tworzyc
<jacekowski> i lokalne cache paczek
<niktto> jacekowski: własnie zaczynam się zastanawiac czy to nie overkill to wszystko, bo w praktyce wystarczy mi pare kontenerów i skrypt bashowy który na każdym zrobi build
<niktto> wszystkie takie ułatwienia raczej są bez sensu, poniewaz w kompilacji mi nie pomogą (python) a pakowanie jest easy enough
<jacekowski> ja mam autobuildera co uploaduje po scp/sftp/ftp pliki wszystkie
<jacekowski> a to buduje, podpisuje i wrzuca do repo
<Morfeusz888> cześć wszystkim
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Wiecie może, jak można przełączać się pomiędzy konsolami tty ale komendą?
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<gjm> o\
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> Quintasan: idziesz na wrock jutro?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Na co?
<Quintasan> Bo nie ogarniam konkretnie
<BlessJah> `g wrock wrocław 1 grudnia
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Biletin.pl - Konfrontacje Rockowe wROCK 2012 - Wrocław, 2012-12 ...: <http://biletin.pl/pl/event,show,830,konfrontacje-rockowe-wrock-2012.html>
<ntat> Szukam jakiegoś polecenie służącego do przełączania się pomiędzy aktywnymi (tymi, na których jest zalogowany użytkownik) konsolami tty w trybie tekstowym. Jest w ogóle takie?
<BlessJah> `g linux switch tty with command
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Console commands to change virtual ttys in Linux and OpenBSD ...: <http://tinyurl.com/cucmq7g>
<BlessJah> Quintasan: luxtorpeda, ira, hey, zesław śpiewa
<ntat> BlessJah, ukłon:)
<BlessJah> ntat: wystarczyło spytać google
<ntat> BlessJah, no ja chyba złe pytania zadaję:)
<BlessJah> to ja nie wiem co ty tam wpisywać chciałeś
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jak się ogarniesz, to może jeszcze na bilet za 40 się załapiesz, ale to byś musiał już teraz lecieć
<Quintasan> BlessJah: sugerowanie że pod koniec miesiąca mam jakieś pieniądze
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no to kup jutro, ale drożej
<BlessJah> poza tym, coś słabo gospodarzysz, ja mam zawsze kupe siana na koniec miesiąca
<lisu> siema
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-01
<m477> ale mnie zakwasy nap*******, nie wiem jak sie doczolgam do tego wroclawia :/
<CookieM> take a hike
<dweller> BlessJah: niektórzy nie srają pieniędzmi i nie chodzą głodni
<dweller> i nie są Tobą :>
<BlessJah> dweller: e, to inaczej dziala
<BlessJah> dweller: wiesz co zrobic, zeby nigdy 30 ci kasy nie bralo?
<BlessJah> ja sie umowilem ze kase dostaje 29
<gjm> Ale kwas.
<bastetmilo> studentów rozmowy o kasie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie wiem czym byłby ten kanał bez twojego komentarza do otaczającej nas rzeczywistości
<BlessJah> jesteś swojego rodzaju narratorem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah próbuje być uszczypliwy
<szkodnik> hello :)
<DaZ> to ty żyjesz!
<szkodnik> prawie
<szkodnik> czyzbys tesknil?
<BlessJah> o/
<DaZ> szkodnik: straszniem.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: !!! Cześć!
<szkodnik> hej bastetmilo  :)
<bastetmilo> i co tam słychac u Ciebie słonko?
<szkodnik> bez zmian ;)
<bastetmilo> nadal nadgodziny?
<lisu> re
<qermit> o/
<qermit> kto zrobi mi kolację?
<bastetmilo> żona?
<qermit> nie mam żony
<bastetmilo> Tiaa.
<qermit> no serio
<qermit> wystarcczy spojrzeć na moje mieszkanie
<bastetmilo> qermit: robie grzanki: cheddar, pieczarki, salami z orzechami włoskimi - zlituje się nad Tobą i oddam Ci dwie. Co Ty na to?
<Marqin> lol
<Marqin> "Program Report a problem... został niespodziewanie zakończony."
<BlessJah> Marqin: zgłoś buga
<Marqin> xD
<Marqin> nom, zglosilem buga w zglaszaczu bugow
<Marqin> powinien byc za to accomplishment
<BlessJah> Marqin: ciesz się, że rekursywnie nie rzucało błędem
<BlessJah> y
<qermit> bastetmilo: nadal nie ma tych grzanek :(
<bastetmilo> qermit: leżą zimne na talerzyku i czekają aż sobie je weźmiesz.
<primax> tosty?
<bastetmilo> si
<primax> mozna ? :D
<primax> ;/
<bastetmilo> jak qermit Ci odstąpi :>
<primax> nie mam tostera ;/
<primax> wiec musze liczyc na innych :D
<BlessJah> hm, kolacja
<BlessJah> pomyślmy...
<BlessJah> niech już będą te tosty, ale przewrotnie, z dżemem, bo ser wyszedł
<primax> a kiedy wroci ? :P
<BlessJah> na ognisku zazwyczaj się udaje
<BlessJah> primax: nie wróci, "wyszedł" to taki eufemizm
<BlessJah> coś jak "usypianie" psa
<primax> :P
<bastetmilo>  /o\
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie wierzysz w mój talent kulinarny?
<bastetmilo> oczwyiście, ze nie.
<bastetmilo> nie widziałam, nie spróbowałam
<BlessJah> to potrzymaj mi piwo i patrz
<BlessJah> :]
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> dobre, lepsze niz na ognisku
<qermit> bastetmilo: myślałem że wskoczysz w samolot i przylecisz
<qermit> :(
<qermit> zawiodłem się
<bastetmilo> na mnie?
<bastetmilo> I już mnie nie loffciasz?
<qermit> na ludziach
<bastetmilo> smuteczek :<
<qermit> ide może jakieś brzydkie filmy lecą w telewizji
<qermit> wladcy much :)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-02
<Marqin> hey
<gjm> \o
<Hubert_> hej
<Hubert_> która przeglądarka na Linuksa korzysta z mupdf a które z xpd? ktoś się orientuje szerzej w oprogramowaniu do PDF?
<gjm> Patrz po zależnościach.
<Hubert_> no ja wiem, ze tak najszybciej ale pytam, bo może temat ktoś zna lepiej
<dziq> siema
<grek1> czesc jak najprosciej naprawc gruba po instalacji win ?
<grek1> mam odpalony z live cd
<grek1> jest jakis app jako plik deb ktory umie to naprawic ?
<grek1> moge deb przenies pendrivem bo nie dziala net wifi bez sterownikow na live
<gjm> grek1: http://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<grek1> ok dziek
<grek1> sciagnolem super grub qale nie stety nie dizala
<grek1> :)
<grek1> a dla windowsa nie ma jakiegos automatu
<grek1> cos co instaluje albo deb albo exe uruchamiam i dziala
<grek1> bez przepusywania pol strony kodu
<bastetmilo> piłeś? Nie pisz!
<bastetmilo> ;)
<lisu> nie piles? to idz sie napij ... i nie wracaj
<gjm> Boże, po co jakieś kombinacje jak można prosto.
<gjm> I jakiego kodu?
<gjm> Skoro wiesz co będzie lepsze to nie pytaj Nas.
<CookieM> 'i właściwie kto wódki nie pije ten jest wywrotowcem|tak świadomie uszczuplającym dochody państwa - bezideowcem' http://www.lyrics007.com/Kazik%20Lyrics/4%20pokoje%20Lyrics.html
<sysek> :)
<grek1> jam montuje zgodnie z poradnikiem z debian, to montuje dla mnie sdb1 - gdzie jest ntfs w windowse, czy sdb6 gdzie jest ubuntu ?
<gjm> Użyj: blkid
<CookieM> lol: <Phalcore>  SZYBKO POMOCY!111 zalalem sobie laptopa herbata i robi mi sie wielka plama na monitorze, co zrobic zeby to zatrzymac i naprawic?! laptop asus a52f
<CookieM> <nv> Zalej wódką aby odkazić
<CookieM> <dareios> wylaczyc, durniu
<CookieM> <freerider> Wsadzić lapka do wiadra pod zlew, następnie www.allegro.pl i na koniec zapierdalaj do mamy po parę złotych. [SOLVED]
<Dreadlish> gjm zawsze spoko.
<zelas> witam
<zelas> ktos dosc niedawno poleciła program do zdalnego pulpitu windows/ubuntu/android, a zapomnialem jaki to mial byc ktos moze zna?
<zelas> a mam
<zelas> realvnc
<dweller> rdp jest lepsze
<DaZ> meh
<m477> ale sie spalilem
<grek1> czesc jeszcze raz - z tym gubem - mam sda1 ntfs win, sda6 to byl / , sda7 to byl home ,
<grek1> http://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<grek1> mam zamontowac do /mnt/root /sda6 ?
<qermit> mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/root
<qermit> mount /dev /mnt/root/dev -o bind
<jacekowski> fdisk -l pokaz
<qermit> sys i proc jeszcze
<gjm> Pół dnia naprawiać GRUBa, no spoko.
<grek1> mialem przerwe
<grek1> teraz chce to skonczyc
<grek1> ale nie dziala-  przeszlo wszystko grub install - = done
<grek1> a opitem update grub - canot find list of partitions
<grek1> i nie wiem co dalej
<grek1> nie mam jak pokazac bo to komp obok nie dziala na nim net bez sterownikow na live ale ok przepisze
<grek1> sda1 * ntfs, sda2 w95 lba, sda5 swap, sda6 linux , sda7 linux, sda8 ntfs
<gjm> Podłącz kablem?
<grek1> nie mam
<grek1> kabla
<grek1> napisalem wszystkie partycje
<grek1> w sensie nie mam do czego kabla podlaczyc tu tylko wifi jest
<grek1> na koncu dalem mount dev/sda1 /boot/ i grub install dev/sda
<grek1> to daje instalation finished, no erros reported
<grek1> /usr/sbin/update-grub - generating grub, canot find list of partitions ! , done
<jacekowski> a zchrootowales?
<grek1> tak
<jacekowski> no to grub
<grek1> bez komunikatu
<jacekowski> root (hd0)
<grek1> przeszlo
<jacekowski> root (hd0,6
<grek1> napisac tak ?
<jacekowski> upewnij sie ze hd0,6 to boot
<jacekowski> z chroota
<jacekowski> napisz grub
<jacekowski> potem root (hd0,6)
<jacekowski> nie jestem pewien czy 6
<grek1> grub ins not instaled
<jacekowski> to nie jestes w chroocie
<grek1> hm daje chroot /mnt/root
<grek1> i nic zero odpowiedzi bledu
<grek1> czyli jak by zadzialalo nie wiem czy ma cos podac czy nie
<grek1> bledu nie ma
<gjm> No i tak powinno być.
<grek1> czyli jestem w chroocie tak
<jacekowski> chyba
<gjm> Na pewno podmontowałeś /proc i /sys?
<jacekowski> napisz ls /home
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy masz tam twoj folder domowy
<grek1> ls home nic nie daje ale /home chyba tu jest na innej montowany byl / z sda6 home jest na sda7
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> a czyli boot jest sda1
<jacekowski> no dobra
<grek1> no to jak by bylo - bo ls /home daje puste wiec live by mialo ubuntu user czy cos
<grek1> no gwazdka jest przy sda1 typ ntfs
<grek1> czyli co dalej jestem na chroot czyli jeszcze raz moze grub install /dev/sda ?
<jacekowski> moment
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> fdisk -l pokaz
<jacekowski> bo inaczej to nie ma robot
<grek1> sda1 * ntfs, sda2 w95 lba, sda5 swap, sda6 linux , sda7 linux, sda8 ntfs
<jacekowski> fdisk -l
<grek1> nie jestem na tamtym kompie musze to przepisywac to sa wszystkie :  sda1 * ntfs // sda2 w95 lba // sda5 swap //, sda6 linux  // sda7 linux // sda8 ntfs//
<grek1> sda2 dokladnie ma W95 Ext~d (LBA)
<jacekowski> ls /boot pokaz
<jacekowski> znaczy sie czy tam cos jest
<grek1> autoexec, bootfont, configsys - jakies pliki jak dosowe z winddowsa
<grek1> tzn rto windows mam WINDOWS folder itp
<grek1> to zamontawana ta sda1 chyba
<jacekowski> no to odmontuj ta sda1
<grek1> jakim poleceniem ?
<jacekowski> umount
<grek1> ok dawalem unmount umonut dziala ok :)
<grek1> gotowe
<jacekowski> ls /boot
<grek1> terrtaz sa initrd , config2,6,2 generic vmcore wszystkie w roznych wersjach - linuxowe te loadery chyba
<jacekowski> no to napisz teraz grub
<grek1> grunb is not curently instaled ale dalem update /usr/sbin/update-grub - teraz i ma found image z 5 wersji
<grek1> a na koniec conot find list odf partitions i potem done
<grek1> to moze zadzialalo ?
<jacekowski> nie
<grek1> to co dalej ? grub nie ma jak jest deb to moze przeniesc pendrivem
<jacekowski> zrob grub-setup /dev/sda
<grek1> przerszło bez komunikatu
<grek1> i i update ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> restart
<grek1> ok
<grek1> jest ok grub pokazal sie ale nie ma windowsa :)
<grek1> uruchamia sie ubintu da sie jakos przywrocic windowsa dogruba ? to ubuntu  10.04
<gjm> http://technologytales.com/2010/11/21/manually-adding-an-entry-for-windows-7-to-an-ubuntu-grub2-menu/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2ee48ru> (at technologytales.com)
<grek1> ok sprobuje ale widze ze net nie dziala, po to przywracalem bo kiedys byla instalowa karta sieciowa ale widze ze cos ktos tu kombinowal pisze karta wylaczona
<grek1> ok poszukam
<qermit> gjm: a to nie wystarcza grup otheros probe?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-25
<Matan> bry
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Matan> ktoś z was robił certyfikację LPIC?
<Matan> `seen Matan
<Matan> hmmm... i bota nie ma... coś mnie chyba ominęło przez te 2 lata :I
<Wizard> Ta.
<Wizard> Ogólne zlamowacenie, zlot gimbazy, postawa roszczeniowa i moje fochy.
<Wizard> Tona makaronizmów.
<Wizard> Nic szczególnego.
<TheNumb> No proszę mat matan
<mati75> o Matan
<TheNumb> 100 lat nie widziałem ;x
<bastetmilo> cześć
<Matan> czasem trzeba, na stare śmiecie wpaść
<Matan> ale posmutniałem... sporo się zmieniło
<Matan> i nawet moja #trollownia padnięta :<
<gjm> :>
<Matan> wpadam a tam jakieś 3 randomy siedzą :I no nic...
<Matan> ktoś coś wie przy okazji czy MIR i Unity8 będą w 14.04?
<TheNumb> Matan: nie
<mati75> nie będzie
<TheNumb> canonical się zadeklarował, że mir będzie w 14.10
<Matan> hmmm... ciekawe...
<TheNumb> "[...]Going forward we are expecting to see Mir being part of the default display
<TheNumb> stack in 14.10 and following releases, where the key focus is to bring the
<TheNumb> vision of convergence to our users.[...]"
<TheNumb> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-November/037819.html
<Matan> się tak pytam bo nie wiem czego się w robocie spodziewać, a dawno w temacie nie byłem
<TheNumb> Matan: w LTS jeszcze nie będzie to nie musisz się tym martwić do 2016
<TheNumb> ;]
<Matan> aż się pochwalę
 * Matan emigrował i robi jako sys admin
<TheNumb> Matan: widać, że emigrowałeś.
<Matan> TheNumb: tzn?
<TheNumb> [Matan] (540d0804@gateway/web/freenode/ip.84.13.8.4): host-84-13-8-4.opaltelecom.net/84.13.8.4
<TheNumb> :P
<Matan> ;J
<Matan> i się teraz zastanawiam nad jakimiś kursami z ładnym certyfikatem odnośnie lin
<TheNumb> RHCSA rób D:
<Matan> w sumie w UK lepiej patrzą na takie cudaki niż na studia (których nie mam)
<Matan> hmmm... a to się zainteresuję
<Matan> bo w pod uwagę brałem LPIC'a
<TheNumb> Matan: i jak życie na obczyźnie?
<Matan> oj przez rok słabo miałem... za psie pienądze robiłem żeby tylko przeżyć w fabryce produkującej kosmetyki
<Matan> tam w kantynie siedząc na przerwach bawiłem się ichniejszymi komputerami przeznaczonymi do przeglądania neta
<TheNumb> czyli je psułeś, tak?
<Matan> akurat raz nie było sieci więc zacząłem się bawić WinXP, zauważyłem, że mieli tak chujowe zabezpieczenia, że na serva się wbić można było
<TheNumb> Sabotowałeś brytyjską gospodarkę.
<Matan> zreportowałem luki bezpieczeństwa do typka od IT
<Matan> to się zdziwił deczko, powiedział, że się tu (w fabryce) marnuję i wysłał mnie do swojego ziomka
<Matan> a tam akurat była firma ubezpieczeniowa, potrzebowali ludz do IT, pokazałem co umiałem i mnie przyjęli
<TheNumb> nieźle.
<TheNumb> I teraz żyjesz jak Pan.
<TheNumb> kasy jak lodu
<Matan> tak więc z wypłaty 800funów/mc podskoczyło mi na 2000funtów/mc
<Matan> kiedy na mieszkanie i żarcie wydawałem 600 funtów, 200 miałem dla siebie, ale od razu wydaawałem na kurs CCNA w Cisco Academy na University of Cambridge
<Wizard> Kolejny, co się funtami chwali.
<Wizard> Pogadaj z jacekowskim.
<TheNumb> Wizard: zazdrościsz.
<Matan> w sumie nie ma się czym chwalić
<TheNumb> Wizard: wyjedź do loondyny i będziesz miał foonty <:
<Wizard> Nie będę mieszkał z Arabami.
<Matan> te 800funtów to jak nasze 800zł
<gjm> Wizard: :D
<Matan> życie za to to raczej przeżycie
<gjm> Wszyscy od razu przeliczają na złotówki.
<TheNumb> Wizard: przyjdzie czas że i u nas się pojawi więcej allahuakbar.
<Matan> chodzi o porównanie
<TheNumb> Wizard: i co ftedy?
<Matan> tak więc różowo to tutaj nie miałem ale teraz jest git, nie powiem
<Wizard> No już gazetka trąbi, jak to w złych warunkach przetrzymują.
<TheNumb> mati75: dalej rozwijasz minta?
<Matan> a o ciapatych to mi nie wspominajcie
<Wizard> I że więszość nielegalnych imigrantów w Polsce to Rosjanie.
<Wizard> Narodowości Czeczeńskiej :/
 * Matan ma warna w robicie za nietolerancję religijną (czyt nietolerancję na ciapatyzm)
<Wizard> To co prawda nie Araby, ale półksiężyce.
<Wizard> A co to jest ta warna?
<Matan> warning - ostrzeżenie
<TheNumb> Wizard: chyba coś takie co często wypluwa komplikator javy
<TheNumb> <:
<Wizard> Ale nie używa przy tym makaronizmów.
<Matan> prawda'
<bastetmilo> Warna to takie miasto portowe.
<gjm> Właśnie.
<gjm> "Warna – miasto w Bułgarii. Stolica obwodu Warna i gminy Warna. Port nad Morzem Czarnym. Według danych Narodowego Instytutu Statystycznego w Bułgarii z 31 grudnia 2011 miasto liczyło 334781 mieszkańców."
<gjm> Nie dziękujcie.
<TheNumb> Matan: jak widzisz, kanał umar i zostały na nim tylko stare trole i trollopy.
<gjm> Ty też zaraz umrzesz.
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> o/
<bastetmilo> cześć BlessJah
<TheNumb> gjm: uśmiałem się po pachy.
<gjm> To dobrze, śmiech to zdrowie.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: umrzyj, jak to mawia ftpd ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ostatno moje ulubione powiedzenie to "zgnić z czegoś"
<TheNumb> Nie wiem skąd się to wzięło ._.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: to znam :>. Od Diabelka. I jeszcze "skisnać z czegoś"
<TheNumb> Matan: masz w pracy linukzy że się pytasz o tego mira czy co? <:
<ftpd> Mir to dobra płyta.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: wywołałaś ftpd z lasu.
<bastetmilo> HRHRHR
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: A
<TheNumb> y
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Orientuje się ktoś czy istnieje jakaś lista skrótów klawiaturowych w cinnamon?
<TheNumb> Szukam czegoś podobnego do tego co się wyświetla po dłuższym przyciśnięciu meta w Unity.
<TheNumb> Przyjmę to za "nie" :P
<Wizard> Używasz protezy to masz protezę. Chyba to, co chciałeś, nie?
<TheNumb> Wizard: zdefiniuj protezę <:
<Matan> TheNumb: win98se(sic!), winxp, win7, win8, osx, lin
<TheNumb> Matan: ej, 98se nie był taki zły :<
<Matan> o ile z win i lin sobie jakoś radzę (poza win8) tak od osx mamy innego ziomka
<Wizard> TheNumb: http://sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/proteza
<TheNumb> Matan: 98se na stacjach roboczych czy jakiś serwer? <:
<Wizard> 98se? W urzędzie pracujesz?
<Matan> nie jest zły, sam go mam na lapku dalej (jakoś sobie lepiej radzi z tą padaką niż lin)
<Wizard> 98?
<Wizard> Piętnastoletni OS?
<Matan> Wizard: firma ubezpieczeniowa
<Wizard> W sumie, t banda jakichś łosiów cały czas jeszcze jakieś łaty do 98 i 2k robi, żeby nowsze programy działały.
<Wizard> Matan: Działa ci tam najnowszy ff?
<Matan> Wizard: mają takie żęsidło, do tego podłączone faxy i czytniki kodów kreskowych
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Ah, czyli 98 robi tam za system wbudowany? :>
<Wizard> No to zgadzam się, starożytna zasada - działa, nie ruszaj.
<Matan> Wizard: na lapku nie mam nic do neta (nie ma etherneta) a tam w sumie explorer jest tylko, ale to tylko stoi, zbiera kurz i faxy
<TheNumb> Matan: to po co taki laptok?
<TheNumb> Do gablotki i tyle.
<Matan> TheNumb: gry z dosa :D
<Wizard> UFO?
<TheNumb> Matan: dosbox też uruchomi większość gier :<
<Matan> TheNumb: większość a tak mam 100% ;)
<Wizard> Racja. Windows 98 to w sumie program na DOSa ;)
<Matan> hmmm... no na RHCE bym się pisał
<Matan> ciekawie to wygląda
 * Matan ucieka
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> kolejny kto nie wie ze ciapaci to nie muzulmanie
<jacekowski> tylko hindusi
<Wizard> O no proszę. A na Polaków i Rusków jak mówią?
<gjm> pijaci
<TheNumb> Wizard: tak samo bo nie rozróżniają
<Wizard> jacekowski to na pewno jest z lokalnym dialektem polskiego obeznany dobrze!
<Wizard> Jest moim idolem.
<Wizard> Taki kosmopolityczny, jaki unioeuropejski. A jak na wczasy lata. Tyle funtów! Ja cię.
<Wizard> Nic tylko pieseła robić.
<gjm> jacekeł
<TheNumb> gjm: +1
<jacekowski> Wizard: tajlandia jest tania
<gjm> Tak, wiemy, już to pisałeś.
<mati75> TheNumb: mało
<jacekowski> Wizard: zazdroscisz
<bastetmilo> taaa. Wszyscy zazdrościmy taniej Tajlandii
<ftpd> Obaj, nago.
<gjm> ¿
<ftpd> gjm, Mylisz Tajlandię z Hiszpanią. W Tajlandii nie mają takich znaczków, tam mają penisy.
<gjm> jajajaja
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Dobrze, że Tajlandia zmieniła kiedyś nazwę.
<Wizard> To się teraz tak fajnie kojarzy.
<Wizard> A nie jak ta stara nazwa.
<jacekowski> a co bylo zlego w siam
<Wizard> Siam to możesz wodę po sobie spuścić.
<Wizard> Ale znaj moją litość, ponieważ wiem, że rozłąka z krajem mogła mieć zły wpływ na twoją znajomosć ojczystej mowy: Syjam.
<ftpd> jacekowski, Ty masz małego, że się tak chwalisz/lansujesz, czy to niezależne?
<Wizard> :D
<jacekn> TheNumb: mati75: czemu oszukujecie ludzi? mir i unity 8 oczywiscie ze beda w 14.04 tylko nie beda domyslne
<gjm> OSZUKIŚCI
<Wizard> Mir to i tak porażka ;)
<Wizard> Xorg jest niezniszczalny.
<Wizard> I lepiej, żeby taki został.
<mati75> w końcu wprowadzą wayland
<mati75> najlepiej jakby było zaimplementowane w jądrze
<Wizard> Zdecydowanie.
<Wizard> Byłoby normalnie.
<shpaq> iksy w kernelu?
<shpaq> to takie, hmmm, niekoszerne
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Ale może by działało.
<Wizard> E, nie.
<Wizard> Nie działałoby.
<shpaq> SOA#1
<Wizard> shpaq: Koszerne są mikrojądra.
<Wizard> Tak pan Tanenbaum mówił.
<shpaq> nie mów tego mojej kobiecie ;)
<Wizard> Rozmawiamy cały czas o linuksach?
<shpaq> nie wiem
<shpaq> od kilku tygodni mój mózg jest rozmięknięty
<shpaq> i już wiem jak się czują współczesne nastolatki
<Wizard> Podać ci żyletkę?
<shpaq> nie dzięki, goliłem się wczoraj
<bastetmilo> shpaq: co Ci rozmękczyło mózg? Choroba prionowa?
<Wizard> Popromienna
<shpaq> korpostandardy
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Zmienił pracę na lepiej płatną.
<Wizard> I teraz pracuje w korpo. Praca, która zabierała mu godzinę, teraz zajmuje 2 dni.
<shpaq> Wizard: jeszcze nei zmieniłem
<shpaq> ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to zmienię :P
<Wizard> A ja nie wiem.
<Wizard> Z deszczu pod rynnę?
<shpaq> fakt, jest takie powiedzenie
<shpaq> pewnie tak
<Wizard> No ale zawsze zmiana motywuje, polepsza portfel i przynajmniej na początku sprawia wrażenie polepszenia czegoś ;P
<shpaq> dokładnie tak
<shpaq> podnosi też poczucie własnej wartości i ma kilka innych fajnych cech
<Wizard> Możnaby się rozpędzić i powiedzieć, że przez parę dni nawet się do pracy chce chodzić.
<Wizard> :P
<shpaq> nawet więcej niż parę dni :)
<Wizard> Kurde, shpaq, ale herezje gadamy.
<Wizard> Dobrze, że tutejsza gimbaza nie wie co to praca, bo by nas spalili.
<shpaq> herezje czy nie, ja tam w sumie lubię swoją pracę, zarządzanie mnie tylko irytuje
<shpaq> a to powoduje rozmiękczanie mózgu
<shpaq> tu już nawet dobry weekendowy reset nie pomaga
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114883,15011700,Kaczynski___Wielka_bieda_w_Polsce___A_dziennikarz.html#MT
<Wizard> "[...] a więc nie rozumieją istoty zjawisk masowych, ujmowanych właśnie przez statystykę - "GUS kłamie, że wzrosło, skoro mnie spadło". Po trzecie wreszcie, wiele osób, zetknąwszy się z danymi, z którymi się nie zgadza lub które są niewygodne, neguje rzetelność źródeł danych - "GUS kłamie", "wina Tuska" i tym podobne - powiedział nam."
<Wizard> Dobre :D
<shpaq> prawdziwe
<Wizard> Niestety.
<Wizard> Może obowiązkowa matura z matmy to zmieni.
<Wizard> Ale zaraz, nie, co ja pitolę.
<Wizard> Przecież to klasyka. Jeśli fakty mówią coś innego niż Prezes - tym gorzej dla faktów!
<shpaq> statystyka to w gruncie rzeczy jedna z podstawowych metod badawczych
<shpaq> i doskonale rozumiem, że jak idę z psem to mam statystycznie 3 nogi
<jacekn> ale jak biedronke otwieraja i sa promocje to zamieszki sa prawie
<Wizard> jacekn: Co to ma do rzeczy?
<jacekn> Wizard: no ze tak cudownie nie jest wielu ludziom
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Co ma biedronka do cudowności?
<shpaq> większość moich znajomych robi sklepy w biedrze
<shpaq> wliczając tych zarabiających naprawdę dobrze
<Wizard> Ja bardzo żałuję, że biedronki nie w okolicy.
<jacekn> Wizard: to ze ludzie pol dnia potrafia stac w kolejce zeby cos taniej kupic. Jakby ludzie byli majetni to by im sie nie chcialo marnowac czasu
<shpaq> ja kawałek niestety mam
<shpaq> jacekn: bzdurna teoria
<Wizard> To jest bardzo dobry sklep, mają rzeczy, których często nie ma gdzie indziej, dobrej jakości i w rozsądnej cenie.
<shpaq> w skali miesiąca mozna wydać 1,5k mniej
<Wizard> I mimo kolejek - lubię kupować w biedronce.
<bastetmilo> Nie znoszę biedronek
<bastetmilo> bałagan
<shpaq> mi to właściwie wszystko jedno
<Wizard> (bastetmilo tylko w Almie zakupy robi)
<shpaq> alma jest w porzo
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie. W Lidlu.
<shpaq> mam obok pracy
<shpaq> bastetmilo: mam tatuaż biedronki na łydce
<Wizard> Ja też mam Almę obok pracy, jest wporzo.
<bastetmilo> Ja nie mam Almy u siebie na wsi.
<Wizard> To może PiP?
<Wizard> :>
<bastetmilo> Nope.
<shpaq> państwowa inspekcja pracy?
<bastetmilo> Piotr i Paweł :>
<jacekn> nie chodzi mi o same biedronki tylko o to ze ludzie zeby oszczedzic 5 zl pol dnia marnuja czasem. Wiadomo nie wszyscy tacy sa
<shpaq> kolejny narzekacz
<Wizard> jacekn: I myślisz, żę to z biedy?
<jacekn> Wizard: no z nadmiaru pieniedzy raczej nie
<Wizard> Bo ja myślę, z obserwacji, że spora część tych oszczędzaczy traktuje to jak sport/hobby albo (ci co sobie kurczaki wyrywają) to przydki kliniczne.
<Wizard> Ale tu znów, jacekn [potrzebne źródło]
<jacekn> no nie ma zrodel jednoznacznych, tak sobie mozemy rozmawiac o tym co widzimy i jak interpretujemy
<shpaq> interpretujesz społeczeństwo przez pryzmat metody empirycznej?
<jacekn> miedzy innymi
<shpaq> ech
<jacekn> Wizard: co do oszczedzaczy moze masz czesciowo racje ale zobacz ze w Niemczech, UK czy w USA jakos malo ludzi ma takie hobby
<jacekn> ale mysle ze to i tak nie rozmowa na ten kanal :)
<Wizard> jacekn: Gówno prawda.
<Wizard> W USA jest bida aż piszczy.
<Wizard> Sklepy pełne żarcia, a ludzie żrą w maku, bo najtaniej.
<Wizard> I kolejny raz, [potrzebne źródło]
<Wizard> Poza tym, nawet gdyby faktycznie tak było - nie rozmawiamy o Niemczech.
<jacekn> Wizard: masz jakies zrodlo do tego gowno prawda? Bo jakos Ci nie wierze jesli chodzi o stany. Ludzie jedza w maku bo wygodnie glownie i lubia to dziadostwo
<Wizard> Może masz racje.
<Wizard> ę
<Wizard> Tak czy wspak - nie ma to znaczenia.
<bastetmilo> przecież w USA mak to jedzenie dla biedaków
<Wizard> No już bez przesady ;)
<bastetmilo> no tak. Znajomi którzy byli w stanach opowiadali to jako ciekawostkę, bo przecież u nas jest zupełnie inaczej
<Wizard> A jacekn powiedział, że biedra to sklep dla biedaków.
<Wizard> Tak, jak Pan Prezes! Coś jest na rzeczy.
<Wizard> Te same populistyczne hasełka, te same puste słowa.. jacekn.. :>
<Wizard> Ale, przecież Pan Prezes nie ircuje. Bo na ircu siedzą internauci, a to głupi ludzie, co piją piwo przed monitorem.
<bastetmilo> i ogladaja porno
<jacekn> Wizard: nie powiedzialem tego, powiedzialem ze ludzie sie na promocje rzucaja jak otwieraja nowa biedronke
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Przede wszystkim oglądają porno!
<Wizard> shpaq: Wróc na #nienatemat.
<sylwek> Cześć wam ;)
<CookieM> cze sylwek
<gjm> Cze Gewara
<qermit> Wizard: w maku nikt nie żre
<qermit> Wizard: mają dużo innych fastfudów, lepszych
<qermit> i w porównywalnej cenie
<qermit> a swoją drogą to nie dziwię się, skoro banan potrafi być droższy od burgera
<jacekn> qermit: no bo banana ciezko w fabryce wyprodukowac
<ftpd> Biedronka? Nie, Lidl lepszy o wiele.
<qermit> jacekn: cukier jest tańszy od banana
<beet> witam. ma ktoś chwile czasu bo chciałem się zapytać o coś ?
<TheNumb> wal
<TheNumb> najwyżej nikt nie odpowie ;-)
<beet> da się jakoś sprawdzić w ubuntu temperature chipsetu bo karty graficznej procka i ramu sprawdzam przez indicator sensors
<beet> ?
<TheNumb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<beet> dwa jest jakiś program typu 3DMark/FruMark na ubuntu?
<TheNumb> unigine valley
<beet> a coś do mierzenia fpsów ?
<TheNumb> linijka
<gjm> Prawie się zaśmiałem.
<drathir> beet: jak sensors nie pokaze to chyba nie...
<drathir> furmarka jeszcze nie probowalem pod wine, ale sprawdz glxgears...
<Daliomba> jakieś fajne środowisko graf?
<beet> no właśnie nie widzę żeby tam było pokazane też szkoda że ubuntu nie pokazuje tem chip
<beet> a ta linijke skad mozna pobrac?
<drathir> beet: a robiles sudo sensors-detect ?
<beet> nie
<Daliomba> ten no weź sobie conky czy jak to sie nazywa ^^
<gjm> …
<drathir> Daliomba: jakie kto lubi ja tam xfce4 uzywam..
<beet> w umie wlaczylem ostatnio cos takiego jak wpisze sudo sensors-detect: "sudo: sensors-detect: nie znaleziono polecenia" i tak samo wine mi nie dziala po uzyciu ubuntu tweak - nie wie czy to ut jest sprawca czy cos innego
<Daliomba> drathir, no ileż można na xfce siedzieć :F
<TheNumb> drathir: fuj
<Daliomba> drathir, xmonada próbuje ale mnie wnerwia ze nie ma thumbnails w konsoli i nie pamietam który film chciałem obejrzeć ^^\
<TheNumb> Daliomba: nikt nie zabrania używać menedżera plików ._.
<Daliomba> TheNumb, a znasz jakiś fajny?
<TheNumb> Daliomba: a bo to ich mało?
<beet> kurde nie moge znalesc nic do mierzenia fpsow :/
<Daliomba> TheNumb, to twój ulubiony podaj
<TheNumb> Daliomba: nie mam <:
<TheNumb> Daliomba: z tych lżejszych fajny jest pcmanfm
<Daliomba> ^^!
<TheNumb> albo thunar
<TheNumb> Daliomba: w sumie to mam
<TheNumb> Finder.app ;p
<beet> a sterowniki do nvidi zaktualizuje poleceniem "sudo apt-get update" czy jak ?
<drathir> beet: najpierw sensors zainstaluj...
<drathir> beet: glxgears poszukaj tez...
<Daliomba> :) przypomniałem sobie o rangerze
<beet> a tego sensora jak zinstalować ?
<ftpd> A jak instalujesz cokolwiek innego?
<ftpd> To tak samo.
<ftpd> Weź rusz głową, a nie wszystko na tacy.
<Daliomba> beet, synaptikiem :D
<TheNumb> beet: dpkg
<beet> juz spobie poradzilem za pomoca centrum oprogramowania ubuntu
<Daliomba> beet, do fps to ściągnij openarene ;D
<beet> Daliomba: ta openarene sprawdze fps w grze czy tylko podczas testow jak w bechemarku ?
<Daliomba> beet, openarena to gierka jest ^^
<Daliomba> ale fajna XD
<beet> aaa spoko :D
<beet> a co do tego lm-sensors to potrzebne jest jeszcze i2c-tools, read-edid i sensord czy sam ls-sensors starczy
<ftpd> No, łupaliśmy to z chłopakami z NOC.
<beet> a cos do fpsow jak fraps na ubuntu jest?
<Daliomba> teraz modny jest assaultcube
<TheNumb> beet: fraps z tego co wiem to jest do nagrywania raczej.
<TheNumb> I nie ma raczej czegoś podobnego do frapsa.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<beet> TheNumb ale fosy tez nim da sie sprawdzic
<TheNumb> beet: jak aplikacja nie ma wbudowanego licznika to nie sprawdzisz :<
<Daliomba> beet, ale urbanterrot też sobie zobacz i nexuiz
<Daliomba> i alienarena xD
<beet> to tylko jeszcze powiedział by mi ktos jak zaktualizować automatycznie strowniki do karty graficznej w ubuntu 12.04 i jak nagrac obraz plyty (nie systemowej) na pendrive
<Daliomba> beet, Tremulous jest też niezły
<Daliomba> beet, unetbotin jest do nagrywania na pena o ile pamietam ... a sterowniki to jeśli masz nvidie to chyba jest nawet programik okienkowy do tego
<beet> przydal by mi sie ten programik :D
<Daliomba> beet, takie coś http://tinyurl.com/cxcqhee
<Daliomba> nie pamiętam jak to się wywołuje w konsoli :P
<TheNumb> to się chyba nazywało sterowniki własnościowe
<maniu> teraz sie nazywa 'dodatkowe sterowniki'
<Daliomba> beet, aktualizację jeśli masz odpowiednie sterowniki przeprowadzi ci system automatycznie taki jest programik wnerwiający co o to dba
<Daliomba> a i jeszcze powiadomienia błędów to też mnie wnerwia ... jak to wyłączyć?
<beet> aaa to wiem wiem. tylko kłopot z tym ze tam sa stare sterowniki a system mi sam nie aktualizuje a na stronie nvidi widze nowsze
<TheNumb> beet: nie instaluj tych ze strony nvidii <:
<maniu> Daliomba: wylacz usluge apport
<beet> TheNumb: czemu?
<Daliomba> maniu, a dzięki
<TheNumb> beet: bo prawdopodobnie sobie rozwalisz xorg. Instaluj tylko to co masz w repozytorium.
<Daliomba> beet, powinieneś zaufać społeczności i repozytoriom
<Daliomba> beet, przynajmniej na początek ... potem możesz psuć do woli XD
<TheNumb> A jeśli już tak bardzo chcesz nowe sterowniki to możesz sobie dodać to ppa: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<TheNumb> Tylko musisz mieć świadomość, że system może się przez to zrobić niestabilny.
<TheNumb> Z Twoją znajomością ubuntu bym sobie podarował.
<beet> a na czyste ubuntu można zainstalować odrazi np 319 aktualizacja wydania czy wczesniej trzeba 319 rekomendowane ?
<Daliomba> nom ale w sumie jakoś nigdy nie potrzebowałem naj naj najnowszych spokojnie wystarczają te domyślne w repo
<TheNumb> beet: od razu najnowsze możesz.
<beet> niektore rzeczy sa dla mnie dziwne w tym ubuntu ale jakos powoli sie przyswaja je
<ftpd> Bo linuks na desktop ssie.
<beet> co do sterowników im nowsze tym ponoć wieksza wydajnosc
<TheNumb> ftpd: prawda.
<TheNumb> ftpd: a ja z uporem próbuję siebie przekonać, że to nie jest prawda :P
<Daliomba> beet i dawaj od razi sobie instaluj http://tinyurl.com/compizz
<Daliomba> :D
<beet> teraz po wyszukaniu tych sensorow reset musze zrobic ?
<TheNumb> beet: NIE
<beet> mam jakies temp1 i temp2 i nie wiem teraz od czego one sa :/
<beet> jaka komenda dodaje sie uzytkownika do grupy vboxusers?
<Dreadlish> sudo gpasswd -a nazwausera vboxusers
<Dreadlish> 5,40 się należy
<beet> dziekowac wszyskim za pomoc :)
<sylwek> Dobry wieczór ;)
<Daliomba> cze sylwek
<spi> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-26
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zarzuciłem symulacje, jeśli nie zatrzymają się do rana, poubijam je koło 9
<BlessJah> część powinna nad ranem się już zatrzymać
<przeemoo3> Cześć mam pytanie. Pobrałem pewien program i chcę go zainstalować, ale przez centrum oprogramowania ubuntu się nie chce zainstalować, niby pokazuje, że jest instalowanie, ale nie prosi wogóle o hasło a później chwilę później pokazuje się przycisk zainstaluj. Jest jakiś inny sposób na instalacje tego? plik jest z rozszerzeniem .deb (Jeestem początkującym użytkownikiem linuxa).
<Wizard> Dlaczego pobierasz program ręcznie, zamiast po prostu znaleźć go w Centrum Oprogramowania?
<Wizard> Co to jest za program? Przeglądarka pornoli, że się wstydzisz nazwy podać? :P
<jacekn> przeemoo3: zaintalowac mozesz tak: sudo dpkg -i <nazwapliku.dev>
<sysek> :o
<jacekn> przeemoo3: ale najlepiej jakbys znalazl repozytorium i dodal sobie jak tego nie ma w ubuntu dostepnego
<przeemoo3> Jest to google earth
<jacekn> przeemoo3: jest chyba googlowe repozytorium ubuntu, lepiej bedzie je dodac
<Wizard> Ojezu. Google ma PPA dla Ubuntu.
<TheNumb> https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<Wizard> Od razu mówię, że PPA używasz na własną odpowiedzialność, tracisz wsparcie wszelakie i jesteś na sam ;P
<Wizard> Ew. sposób Jacka powinien zadziaąłć.
<przeemoo3> Ok zobaczę jak to wyjdzie
<Wizard> Jak jesteś początkujący, to polecam podręcznik Ubuntu na stronie Ubuntu Pomoc.
<Wizard> Jeśli będziesz to czytał, to od razu mówię - pomiń sekcje z PPA. Gość który to pisał to był jakiś masturbant.
<Wizard> :P
<przeemoo3> Heh. Zaraz się postaram to ogarnąć. Może z jakiś miesiąc ogarniam ubuntu, bo jest szybsze od win
<Wizard> Amerykę odkrył.
<Wizard> W ogóle, jak jesteś początkujący i nie chcesz się bawić, tylko pracować, to zastanów się nad instalacją wersji LTS.
<confluency> Nieeeeeee
<confluency> Wtedy będziesz ciągle ręcznie kompilował paczki. :P
<confluency> Żeby mieć nowsze.
<Wizard> confluency: Na jaki ciul nowsze?
<Wizard> Głupota.
<jacekn> jesli potrzebujesz nowszych, starsze dzialaja dobrze dla wiekszosci osob
<Wizard> LTS ma wszystko w wersjach takich, żeby działało.
<Wizard> To jest dewiza starożytnych adminów - działa, nie ruszaj.
<confluency> Tak, wszystko pięknie działa, do chwili kiedy potrzebujesz bardzo specyficzną nową funkcję, albo odkrywasz bug w starej wersji.
<przeemoo3> jacekn: bardzo mi pomogłeś, dzięki wielkie.
<TheNumb> confluency: przykład?
<sysek> czesc Wizard
<jacekn> ale starsze wersje so niestety mniej cool
<Wizard> sysek!
<Wizard> Ty żyjesz! Cześć.
<jacekn> s/so/sa/
<sysek> Wizard: no żyje, żyje. robiłem sobie odpoczynek od irca
<Wizard> jacekn: Widać confluency też używa linuksa od wczoraj.
<confluency> TheNumb: teraz? Z głowy? Często mi się zdarzyło.
<TheNumb> confluency: a co, z dupy może być?
 * confluency używa linuksa od > dziesięciu lat.
<TheNumb> ._.
<Wizard> Za mało widać masz roboty, confluency.
<confluency> Widać/
<przeemoo3> Wszysto jest cacy jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc, narazie.
<Wizard> No, i walcie się ;D
<jacekn> no ale sobie google earth zainstalowal, o tyle dobrze
<TheNumb> Wizard: jak ktoś chce pracować na komputrze to ma windowsa albo kupuje maca <:
<Wizard> Rotflmao.
<Wizard> Radłem zaprzężonym w żonę też teoretycznie da się orać polę.
<Wizard> pole*
<Wizard> Z tym windowsem to dowaliłeś, jak Arab czołem w dywanik.
<sysek> oho
<sysek> wiedźmin w końcu działa pod wine
<sysek> :)))
<jacekn> mac tez ma wady, przynajmniej sprzetowe. Moze naprawili ale kiedys laptopy ich obslugiwaly tylko jeden zewnetrzny monitor. Fajne do zabawy ale nie do pracy. Klawiatura tez niepelna i mi przeszkadza
<confluency> LTS jest do serwrów, które stoją sobie na półce przez lata i robią mniej więcej to samo. Programy używane na desktopie częściej się zmieniają i są mniej stabilne. Dlatego nie polecam LTS na desktopie.
<TheNumb> jacekn: to była chyba kwestia słabego gpu.
<TheNumb> confluency: śmiechłem.
<jacekn> TheNumb: moze, wiem ze wtedy Linux na tanim Dellu nie mial problemow z 2 monitorami
<TheNumb> jacekn: z tego co kojarzę to można do najtańszego 13" MBP 3 monitory.
<jacekn> TheNumb: jak nie widac roznicy to po co przeplacac ;)
<jacekn> TheNumb: no moze naprawili to, patrzalem na to jakies 3 lata temu
<TheNumb> ale śniegowuje ;f
<TheNumb> grybe płatki padają
<TheNumb> grube*
<shpaq> nie miałem problemu z 4 monitorami na linuksie na gdzieś tak w okolicach 2006 roku
<shpaq> żeby było śmieszniej to był setup na ubuntu akurat ;)
<jacekn> shpaq: no wlasnie o tym mowie, pamietam ze w firmie gdzie pracowalem macowcy mieli jeden monitor zewnetrzny i ten blyszczacy monitor w laptopie a ludzie co mieli zwykly sprzet mogli miec 2 zewnetrzne monitory + laptopa jak chcieli
<Lakii> Wizard: jakiego kodowania znakow uzywasz?
<dweller> UTF-8
<dweller> kiedyś nawet w topicu bylo
<shpaq> każdy normalny cżłowiek używa utf8
<Wizard> Utf8
<Wizard> A co?
<Wizard> Coś się kiepści?
<Lakii> nie no mi sie krzaki pokazuja ;)
<Lakii> shpaq: swego czasu standardem na polskich kanalach bylo ISO8859-2
<Lakii> dlatego pytam ;P
<shpaq> Lakii: wiem, to było w XIV wieku ;)
<Lakii> ojtam ojtam ;)
<sysek> :o
<Wizard> Naprawdę krzaczę?
<Wizard> Bo ja tu w pracy jestem na protezie systemu operacyjnego, to może to być wina tego chłamu.
<Lakii> raczej moja konfiguracja
<jacekowski> Windows mail unikod zanim byl popularny
<jacekowski> win95 juz mial unikod, a nt mial domyslnie wszystko w unikodzie
<jacekowski> tylko ze windows koduje unikod jako utf16, (wtedy to byl rekomendowany przez ISO sposob)
<Wizard> jacekowski: Szkoda, że programy na nim już tego nie robią.
<drathir> jacekowski: a notatnik winzgrozy w czym zapisuje?
<jacekowski> utf16
<jacekowski> albo ascii
<gjm> hrhr
<jacekowski> i mozna recznie wybrac
<jacekowski> i w w8 jest jeszcze utf8 jako opcja
<jacekowski> albo nawet w7
<Wizard> Ja!
<Wizard> Kaj-tech!
<jacekn> Wizard: no to zwirtualizuj jakis normalny system i tyle
<sysek> hm
<Lakii> np. dos ;)
<TheNumb> Lakii: nie lepiej zainstalować freedosa?
<mati75> 6.22 najlepszy
<Lakii> ;]
<Lakii> do tego nc
<klocky> a nie za duże wymagania ma freedos?
<Lakii> i price of persia ;P
<klocky> te 16 mb ramu
<Snickers1> witam, czy ktos posiadajacy neostrade moze mi przeslac jak wyglada traceroute na adres 83.145.128.14
<gjm> Snickers1: http://sprunge.us/HBIQ
<Snickers1> gjm: dzieki
<dhpasta> Dobry
<gjm> Się nasiedział.
<Dalibomba> nom
<Dalibomba> hmm a jakby tak dać zsh na tty xD
<gjm> "na tty"
<gjm> :f
<gjm> ~ » echo $SHELL
<gjm> /bin/zsh
<Dalibomba> gjm może za miesiąc jak przeczytam wszystkie man XD
<Dalibomba> bo jest jeszcze fish lol
<mati75> https://www.google.pl/search?q=linux+zmiana+pow%C5%82oki+shell&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:pl:official&client=firefox-beta&gws_rd=cr&ei=6BmVUvzSJIu6ygP_v4D4Cw
<Dalibomba> a tak przy okazji dlaczego jak pytałem o jakieś fajne środowisko graficzne nikt nie powiedział o zsh ? XD
 * mati75 facepalm
<mati75> bo to powłoka shella?
<gjm> co za łeb…
<Dalibomba> mati75, a jak to będzie w duckduckgo? ';D
<mati75> Dalibomba: to sobie sprawdź
<Dalibomba> :D
<gjm> mati75: Taki trochę Zippa.
<mati75> gjm: widzę
<mati75> skąd oni się biorą
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-27
<Lakii> ;]
<marcin19883> panowie jak długo trwa instalacja programu ze źródeł?
<gjm> Zależy jakiego.
<marcin19883> yaourtem instaluje qbittorrenta
<marcin19883> zAUR
<gjm> A od kiedy Ubuntu używa AUR? :>
<marcin19883> sorki mam manjaro
<gjm> Manjara to ten Arch dla noobów?
<marcin19883> manjaro to gotowy system do używania bez zbędnych konfiguracji tak samo jak ubuntu
<marcin19883> arch>manjaro, debian>ubuntu
<jacekn> oprocz qbittorrenta ktory sie cos dlugo instaluje ;)
<gjm> No co Ty nie powiesz…
<gjm> yaourt to kupa
<gjm> packer lepszy
<gjm> coś tam jeszcze jest
<marcin19883> pamac?
<marcin19883> ogólnie to używam tylko pacmana i yaourta i nigdy nie miałem z niczym problemów
<marcin19883> A dlaczego nie mam ubuntu? odpowiedz jest prosta. Fglrx legacy.
<TheNumb> gjm: jak na razie yaourt > pacaur
<TheNumb> packera dawno nie używałem
<TheNumb> a manjaro to kupa.
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz gotowego arha to zainstaluj antergos
<raziel_> witam, jest ktos skory pomoc noobkowi? :P
<raziel_> bawiłem sie komendą 'chmod' i skończyło się tym:
<raziel_> #ubuntu-pl
<TheNumb> #ubuntu-pl?
<raziel_> xd
<raziel_> sudo: program musi być setuid root
<CookieM> zapytać na pewno nie zaszkodzi
<raziel_> znalazlem w necie rozwiazanie:
<raziel_> chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<raziel_> ale operacja niedozwolona
<raziel_> i nie wiem co zrobic by byla dozwolona
<TheNumb> raziel_: musisz to zrobić z roota
<TheNumb> czyli jak masz uwalone sudo to... nie zrobisz :D
<TheNumb> Chyba, że wcześniej założyłeś rootowi hasło
<raziel_> nioo tez na tym utknalem
<raziel_> haslo tylko przy instalacji podalem
<raziel_> roota nie odblkowalem
<raziel_> czyli reinstal tylko? :P
<TheNumb> raziel_: nie
<raziel_> hmm ale co 'nie'?
<raziel_> nie da sie z tym nic zrobic?
<TheNumb> raziel_: jest parę możliwości podejścia do tego problemu
<lucaszz> czy ubuntu moze byc szybkie ?
<TheNumb> lucaszz: może.
<raziel_> najlepiej prosty :P
<TheNumb> raziel_: masz dostęp do roota?
<TheNumb> czy nie?
<raziel_> nie wiem, chyba nie
<raziel_> jak wpisuje su to hasla nie przyjmuje
<TheNumb> raziel_: i nie przyjmie bo standardowo nie ma.
<TheNumb> raziel_: uruchom ubuntu z płyty czy usb i zamontuj je w katalogu
<TheNumb> chroot, zmień chmody i powinno działać
<raziel_> czyli jak odpale z płytki to pozniej z koncoli jakoś pobawić się komendą chroot
<raziel_> w konsoli*
<Ashiren> nawet nie trzeba chroot
<Ashiren> poprostu z livecd zmienic uprawnienia na takie jakie byly
<raziel_> XD
<raziel_> a jakie byly?
<raziel_> bo chcialem dac 777
<raziel_> ale jak nie mam dostepu do roota to chyba nie dalem 777 XD
<Ashiren> x_x
<Ashiren> nie wiem jakie tam standardowo sa... 755?
<raziel_> chmod -r 4755 ?
<Ashiren> -R
<raziel_> i ostatnie głupie pytanko
<Ashiren> duzr R
<raziel_> chmod mam zrobic dla calego katalogu bin ?
<raziel_> w usr?
<raziel_> bo chyba cały bin zmieniłem
<raziel_> ale nei pamietam co dokladnie, a nie chce bardziej namieszac XD
<Ashiren> ok tak
<Ashiren> /usr/bin 755 cale
<Ashiren> chmod -R 755 /usr/bin
<raziel_> ok dzieki wielkie :D
<raziel_> ide sprobowac, bez odbioru ^^
<Ashiren> hmm jesli dales -r to pewnie tylko do odczytu i olal potem te liczby
<TheNumb> raziel_: po co się bawiłeś?
<TheNumb> ...
<raziel_> oo chat dalej działa ^^
<raziel_> chcialem zainstalowac Allegro, do Code::Blocks
<raziel_> chcialem sie troche pouczyc programowania prostym 2D, jednak poleglem na calej lini
<raziel_> jak nei w tym to w przyszlym tygodniu si epowinno udac XD
<TheNumb> raziel_: używałeś chmodów przy instalowaniu allegro?
<TheNumb> raziel_: nie prościej było sprawdzić czy masz allegro w repozytorium?
<raziel_> nooo bo pobralem te biblioteke (czy jak to nazwac) i chcialem do folderu wrzucic
<TheNumb> Z tego co widzę to w ubuntu 4 i 5 jest w repo.
<raziel_> przeciez pisalem ze jestem noob XD
<jacekn> raziel_: ale sudo nie naprawiles pewnie
<raziel_> noo w koncu to tez znalazlem, ale nagle sudo nie dziłało
<raziel_> jeszcze nie, szukal płytki :P
<raziel_> szukam*
<jacekn> raziel_: sudo musi miec set UID, chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<raziel_> a co zrobić by miało?
<jacekn> boot z CD, mount i chmod +s na /usr/bin/sudo
<raziel_> omg
<raziel_> a tą zwykłą podmianą się nie da?
<TheNumb> raziel_: jaką podmianą?
<raziel_> tzn odpalam z Cv i w konsoli chmod -R 477
<raziel_> z cd*
<TheNumb> musi mieć setuid
<TheNumb> ;]
<raziel_> czyli najpierw am wpisac w konsoli to:
<raziel_> chmod +s na /usr/bin/sudo
<raziel_> a pozniej chmod -R 477?
<jacekn> raziel_: nie do konca, chmod +s na pliku sudo na twoim dysku - jak wpiszesz "chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo" to Ci pewnie ta sudo z CD zmieni
<jacekn> raziel_: mountujesz twoja partycje np pod. /mnt/mojdysk
<TheNumb> albo ./dupa
<TheNumb> :D
<jacekn> i potem "sudo chmod +s /mnt/mojdysk/usr/bin/sudo"
<raziel_> aaa chyba kumam
<raziel_> zapisze sobie na kartce to ^^
<jacekn> mount moze i nie musisz robic recznie, ubuntu liveCD chyba wykryje Ci dyski i doda do launchera wiec tylko kliknij na twojej partycji /
<jacekn> i powinien gdzies zamontowac ale nie wiem gdzie
<TheNumb> /media/UUID
<TheNumb> :P
<jacekn> no wlasnie :)
<TheNumb> jacekn: Ty masz w ogóle buntu? <:
<jacekn> TheNumb: no mam
<TheNumb> chartkor.
<jacekn> TheNumb: e tam, dziala
<gjm> jeszcze
<jacekn> no jak przestanie to zmienie
<TheNumb> gjm: skoro tak rajcujesz swojego openboxa, czemu nie gentoo? :<
<gjm> A po co?
<TheNumb> bo RICE
<gjm> Nie lubię ryżu.
<gjm> Tzn. lubię, ale z kurzakiem i warzywami :>
<raziel_> tak jeszcze z ciekawości, co zonacza '+s' za chmod?
<raziel_> oznacza*
<TheNumb> man chmod
<raziel_> no dobra nie było pytania XD
<TheNumb> s - The set-user-ID-on-execution and set-group-ID-on-execution
<TheNumb>  bits.
<raziel_> ok, raz jeszcze dzięki
<raziel_> płene zanurzenie ^^
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapechrybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<TheNumb> hmm, ktoś ma problemy z głową.
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapechrybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<TheNumb> gjm: zajmiesz się panem?
<damianin> rybapechrybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> no gjm
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> gjm mnie ma już dosyć dał mi ok 100000 banów i mu się ju z to znudziło
<TheNumb> i to jeszcze śmierdziel z mojego miasta
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<damianin> rybapech
<TheNumb> jak znajdę to nakopię do dupy
<gjm> co za kurwa
<TheNumb> poważnie, on jest z Wrocławia.
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> http://wklej.org/id/1190240/
<TheNumb> ale wstyd
<gjm> żeby go poskręcało
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że geoip nie jest dokładne
<TheNumb> ;F
<gjm> Postawię bota który na hasło *ryba* daje kickbana.
<gjm> Bez kitu.
<Wizard> Chce ci się?
<Voldenet> rybapech
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> co to właściwie znaczy
<Wizard> Nic pewnie.
<TheNumb> Właśnie miałem się pytać.
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> Cześć, tak w ogóle.
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Jak się arch sprawuje?
<gjm> nie wiem, miał w nicku kiedyś ryba
<gjm> na kłejknecie był koleś który miał mechcośtam
<gjm> i też dostał milion banów i zawsze wracał z podobnym nickiem
<gjm> xtech, xteszek, xmeszek
<gjm> oszaleć idzie
<gjm> ten głąb to chyba jego brat
<gjm> nawet w pokemony nie można pograć…
<TheNumb> Wizard: a jak się ma sprawować?
<Wizard> :/
<mati75> gjm: nie wymagaj myślenia od gimbazy
<raziel_> znow ja, zamotałem się z tym '+s' XP
<raziel_> wpisałem chmod -R 755 'link do sudo'
<raziel_> a gdzie to +s? XD
<Ashiren> jakie +s
<Wizard> gjm: To ten sam?
<raziel_> ale link do sudo tego an dysku twardym
<raziel_> nio nadal ta sprawa: sudo: program musi być setuid root
<raziel_> zatrzasnalem kluczyki w srodku bo sie bawilemz 'chmod' XD
<gjm> Wizard: nie
<Ashiren> no to chmod -R 4755 /usr/bin
<Wizard> Ashiren: o_O
<Ashiren> ale pewnie /mnt/usr/bin
<Ashiren> Wizard: O-o
<raziel_> tzn znalazlem dysk twardy i przeciagnalem folder na konsole
<raziel_> wiec to chyba zalatwia sprawe sciezki?
<Wizard> O_o
<raziel_> ni XD
<raziel_> nie*
<Ashiren> no jak jest dobra to tak
<Wizard> Ah, fakt, sudo jest w bin, nie w sbin :)
<Ashiren> oh rzeczywiscie
<raziel_> tak w ogóle dziwne jest to, ze systemie odpalonym z CD da sie zmienic coś w ustawianiach ststemu na dysku trawdym XD
<Ashiren> no wai
<Ashiren> no bo da
<Ashiren> chyba ze jest zaszyfrowany
<raziel_> czyli chmod -R 4755 ;link do katalogu; powinno załatwić sprawe
<raziel_> oj chyba nie, nie pamietam
<Ashiren> tudziez sudo chmod ...
<raziel_> wsio sie wyświatlało normalnie
<raziel_> no nic, spróbuje raz jeszcze
<raziel_> pozdro i thx ^^
<UUy332> Witam
<UUy332> czy ktoś mógłby pomoć mi zrobic pakiet z binarnego pliku?
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> czyli chcesz instalke w rpm wpakować?
<Voldenet> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/880227/what-is-the-minimum-i-have-to-do-to-create-an-rpm-file
<apofis> mysle ze chodzi o deb'a
<UUy332> moze byc i rpm ;-)
<apofis> :D
<UUy332> mam po prostu program i chciałbym dodac pakiet
<UUy332> ale nie wiem jak to zrobic. a opisow po polsku nie ma zadużo. albo sa strasznie długie
<UUy332> szukam kogoś kto pomoże
<apofis> w wielkim skrocie musisz plik SPEC przygotowac
<apofis> z rpm'ami jest troche zabawy
<UUy332> apofis, ok, może coś wspólnie by się udało?
<apofis> JEnkins ma bardzo prostego rpm'a
<apofis> zaraz poszukam
<UUy332> zaczekam, dziekuje za pomoc
<Ashiren> no przeciez linka wyzej masz
<apofis> hmm faktycznie http://stackoverflow.com/questions/880227/what-is-the-minimum-i-have-to-do-to-create-an-rpm-file wyglada OK
 * UUy332 czyta
<apofis> powinno smigac na RHEL i podobnych
<raziel_> dalej fatal error XD
<raziel_> jak wpisałem: 'chmod -R 4755 link
<raziel_> to po restarcie zapytal mnie o hasło i hasło nie pasowało
<TheNumb> raziel_: hasło roota?
<TheNumb> czy Twoje?
<raziel_> ponownie odpalilem z CD i wpisalem chmod -R 777 link i moge sie zalogowac, ale sudo dalej niedostepne
<raziel_> niby moje
<raziel_> bo logowalem sie na swoje konto, ale nie przyjelo hasła
<raziel_> co wiecej jak kliknałem by zalogowało jako gość
<raziel_> to nei pytało hasło, ale nie zalogowalo się i tak XD
<raziel_> i ponownie byl ekran logowania,
<raziel_> chyba inny numerek trzeba
<raziel_> przy 777 powini miec wszyscy wiec nie wiem wtf?
<raziel_> 4755 zablokowalo mi kompa wiec cos działa
<raziel_> jutro chyba walne formacik, szybciej bedzie XD
<Wizard> raziel_: Jeśli nie umiesz zrobić tak prostej rzeczy, to może lepiej wróć do siebie? :)
<Wizard> Po co się męczyć.
<raziel_> do siebie czyli?
<Wizard> Będzie więcej pracy dla Wizarda.
<Wizard> I więcej dutków ;)
<Wizard> raziel_: No na Windows, Mac czy co tam miałeś na tym komputerze.
<raziel_> nie, bo jestem uparty :p
<Wizard> OK.
<raziel_> moze tepy, ale uparty XD
<Wizard> No to to jest prosta naprawa w sumie.
<raziel_> nie tu to gdzie indziej znajde odpowiedź :p
<raziel_> wiesz, jak sie wie to wszystko jest proste
<raziel_> dobra pozdro i pap
<Wizard> Czekaj.
<Wizard> Nikt cię nie wygania.
<Wizard> Patrz, to jest proste:
<Wizard> Odpalasz livecd, montujesz partycję, na której masz ubuntu.
<Wizard> Odpalasz terminal, piszesz sudo chmod +s /tam/ścieżka/do/usr/bin/sud
<Wizard> o
<Wizard> Na wszelki wypadek zerkasz w plik /gdzie/tam/zamontowane/etc/group, szukasz grupy sudo i patrzysz, czy tam jest dopisany twój użytkownik.
<Wizard> Potem jeszcze upewniasz się, czy uprawnienia nadałeś prawidłowo ls -l /gdzie/tam/jest/usr/bin/sudo
<Wizard> U mnie to wygląda tak: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 121144 lut 28  2013 /usr/bin/sudo
<Wizard> Zwróć uwagę na ten s.
<Wizard> Jeśli nie znasz się na uprawnieniach i nie znasz przełączników chmod, to nigdy nie wykonuj chmod z parametrem -R, to powoduje, że chmod zmienia uprawnienia do wszystkich plików i katalogów w głąb podanego.
<TheNumb> rekurencyjnie
<Wizard> wgłąb* w ogóle ;)
<TheNumb> w głąb
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> Z rozpędu. A ty od razu wyciągasz, Judaszu.
<Wizard> :(
<TheNumb> Wizard: już wystarczająco źle się czuję używając gnome
<TheNumb> :<
<Wizard> A co, ikonki nie odbijają się w niby-szybce na dole ekranu?
<Wizard> Za mało efektów szkła?
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie, gnome szel mi nie pasuje za bardzo.
<Wizard> Może tak być.
<Wizard> Zawsze masz wybór. apt-get install fvwm95 czy coś ;)
<TheNumb> taaaa
<TheNumb> Nie, ja raczej nie jestem z tych co się katują samym menedżerem okien.
<Wizard> Wiem wiem, musi być jeszcze Dock i Finder.
 * Wizard uciekaaaaaaaaa.
<Wizard> Widzisz, ja mogę powiedzieć, że musi być Deskbar i Tracker ;P
<TheNumb> Wizard: chyba jedno i drugie poniekąd wciągnęli do gnome 3
<TheNumb> :P
<Wizard> Tak. Naraz.
<Wizard> Ja tam lubię szela. Jest w porządku.
<Wizard> Papa razielku! Miłego łindołsa.
<TheNumb> Wizard: dalej męczysz kubuntu i hajku?
<Wizard> Kubuntu już nie.
<Wizard> KDE nie da się używać.
<Wizard> Niestety.
<Wizard> Ci kolesie chyba głównie psuciem się zajmują.
<Wizard> Poza tym, trudno kilka prób zbudowania Haiku uznać za psucie.
<TheNumb> to co tym razem? unity?
<Wizard> Co, nie, tam się zegarek wypieprza.
<Wizard> Znaczy na Haiku na ten przykład wypieprza się znacznie więcej rzeczy, ale cóż. Tam jestem bardziej łaskawy.
<maniu> zegarek sie wypieprza? juz to naprawili
<dweller> Wizard: musisz być bardzo nieszczęśliwy używając komputera
<Wizard> dweller: Dlaczego?
<dweller> nie wiem, takie problemy masz z gui
<TheNumb> Nieszczęśliwi to muszą być programiści KDE bo wrzucają tam tyle opcji...
<dweller> cóż, nikt przynajmniej nie pcha wizji jednego desktopu na wszystkich komputerach
<TheNumb> dweller: mi to nie przeszkadza ;-)
<TheNumb> Ale jak widać, psioczenie na canonicala jest w modzie
<dweller> psioczenie na NIH canonicala jest w modzie
<dweller> a akurat temu canonical sobie samo winne jest
<Wizard> NIH?
<Wizard> Jezu, jakich wy mondrych skrótów używacie.
<TheNumb> NWT
<CookieM> take me to the swagville
<Wizard> SRU
<TheNumb> Wizard: czily?
<BlessJah> gjm...
<BlessJah> ja rozumiem, emocje i te sprawy
<Wizard> BlessJah: Cześć, stary trolu.
<BlessJah> hej
<BlessJah> nie taki stary
<Wizard> Zapisałeś się na kolejny kierunek studiów?
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie, znalazłem robotę i zrezygnowałem z drugiego kierunku
<Wizard> O, a tak byś pasował do europeistyki.
<BlessJah> prawa
<BlessJah> Wizard: a ty znalazłeś robotę marzeń?
<TheNumb> prawa europeistyki?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Ale szukam, szukam.
<gjm> BlessJah: gtfo
<Wizard> Wczoraj byłem na rozmowie nawet.
<dweller> i co powiedzieli?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: studiowałem prawo, stare dzieje
<Wizard> dweller, umówili mie na kolejną ;)
<dweller> good luck
<Wizard> Dzięki.
<Wizard> Może co z tego będzie?
<Wizard> Bo tak to wszędzie gdzie byłem, to płacić nie chcą.
<gjm> "wpiszesz sobie do portfolio"
<TheNumb> fortpolio
<dweller> Wizard: nigdzie nie chcą bo tu polska bieda
<BlessJah> Wizard: a czasu coraz mniej
<Wizard> Ford Palio?
<BlessJah> ^^
<Wizard> A nie, to Fiat był. Na F w każdym razie.
<Wizard> dweller: No nie chcą.
<gjm> Palio Weekend
<Wizard> Zobaczymy, może tu będą chcieli?
<dweller> no wiem
<Wizard> I wszędzie "takie pieniądze, to w Warszawie możesz dostać tylko"
<Wizard> A ja nie chcę w Warszawie, tylko tu ;]
<dweller> kto by tam chciał słoiki do torby pakować, nie?
<swistak35> zna ktoś jakieś programy na linuksa do nauki języków obcych?
<Dalibomba> swistak35: to moze firefox ? XD
<swistak35> Dalibomba: nie, interesują mnie programy na linuksa do nauki języków obcych, na jakiejś wolnej licencji (gnu gpl też spoko), ew. jeśli tak się składa że ktoś zna/posiada takie bazy tłumaczeń, to dokładnie o to mi chodzi
<Dalibomba> to raczej nie ma
<Dalibomba> coś chyba zrobili do japońskiego
<maniu> swistak35: Anki zobacz
<Wizard> Kiedyś w KDE był kiten, zasadniczo jako interfejs do edicta.
<Wizard> Ale to tylko do japońskiego.
<Wizard> A nie, to Dalibomba o japońskim wspominał.
<Wizard> swistak35: Ja kupiłem sobie gotowe fiszki w księgarni :)
<swistak35> Wizard: raczej interesują mnie słowniki typu angielski-niemiecki, angielski-francuski, angielski-hiszpański, niemiecko-hiszpański, takie kombinacje popularnych języków
<Wizard> Uh, to nie wiem.
<swistak35> Wizard: mi chodzi konkretnie o bazy słówek, do programowania, yet another fiszki application : )
<Wizard> Aaaaa...
<Dalibomba> swistak35: nigdy mnie nie interesowała nauka języka poza netem ale np można sprawdzić na stronkach z softwarem dla Linuksa http://www.mylinuxsoftware.com/linux_language_software.html
<Wizard> wiktionary ;)
<swistak35> Wizard: tak, to jest moje źródło aktualnie, ale rozglądam się czy nie ma czegoś lepszego
<swistak35> Dalibomba: dzięki, popatrzę z czego one korzystają
<Wizard> Byle nie google translate. Z tego takie farmazony wychodzą..
<Dalibomba> Wizard: jakie jeszcze są bazy programów linuksowych? ten czeski bo zapomniałem .. XD
<Wizard> Nie wiem :>
<Wizard> Ja się uczę tylko rosyjskiego.
<swistak35> Wizard: ja też, tyle że dopiero od 5 dni : )
<Wizard> Używam gramota.ru, fiszek ze sklepu, wikipedii i Rossija24
<Wizard> Czasem vesti.ru
<Dalibomba> o właśnie ten lubie też: http://www.linuxsoft.cz/pl/sw_list.php?id_kategory=95
<swistak35> Wizard: a ja profesora Borysa (edgard multimedia), używałem go kiedyś do angielskiego i się sprawdzał, jest wymowa i tak dalej
<Wizard> Ja mam lektorkę z serca tundry.
 * Wizard pozdrawia lektorkę o/
<Wizard> swistak35: Jest tu na freenode kanał #russian, tam chętnie pomagają.
<Wizard> I poprawiają.
<swistak35> o, dzięki, może się przyda
<Wizard> Kilka osób tam umie kaleczyć po polsku.
<Dalibomba> to tak jak tu
<Dalibomba> XD
<Wizard> Ile razy ja mówiłem o tym, kurde, XD?
<Wizard> Za dużo bajek z satelity.
<dweller> no pacz, a chodzą legędy podobno że to ja jestem porywczy
<dweller> dobra, nic nie piszę
<dweller> legendy...
<gjm> loool
<Dalibomba> </3
<Wizard> gjm: Kto jest bez winy, niech pierwszy rzuci wyjątek!
<Wizard> Czy jakoś tak.
 * gjm rzuca wyjątek
<gjm> Aport!
<Wizard> catch (Wyjątek w) { /* nigdy nie wystąpi */ }
<Wizard> Obsłużone!
<Dreadlish> tak
<UUy332> czy jest tu ktoś kto mógłby pomoc mi zrobic paczke dla ubuntu?
<Dalibomba> coraz blizęj swięta
<Dreadlish> eh?
<maruda> witam. nie spi ktos jeszcze?
<maruda> może mi ktoś powiedzeic jak przeliczyc poprawnie jednoski miary podczas instalacji ubuntu? bo jak zrobie podczas instalacji partycje swap o pojemnosci 1024mb to po za instalowaniu mam jakies 977mb nie obczajam tego
<dweller> 1024*1024 dałoby prawidłowy wynik
<dweller> w megabajtach generalnie
<dweller> ale nie tych dziesiętnych do 1000 tylko tych do 1024
<dweller> e
<dweller> chuj
<karoles> on juz poszedl.
<dweller> ta
<dweller> musze te ignory usunąć  na party i quity :d
<karoles> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-28
 * Wizard ziewa
<BlessJah> sigh
<Lakii> [;
<sysek> :/
<klocky> orientujecie się w którym miejscu laptopa montowane są keyloggery sprzętowe i jaki największy magazyn na logi jest stosowany?
<sysek> pewnie gdzieś w ramie
<sysek> kurcze. nie mam pojecie jakim programem zrippowplyte zeby odrazu szukalo w cddb. a w sumei zalezy mi na uzyciu cdparanoia
<Wizard> grip jeszcze żyje? Jeśli tak, to on tak umiał.
<sysek> nie wiem, chcialbym napisac wlasny skrypt w bashu
<Wizard> To napisz.
<sysek> no wlasnie szukam jakies komendy ktora mogla by sciagnac dane z cddb
<sysek> bo cdparanoia tego nie robi
<Wizard> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=command+line+cddb
<sysek> nie pomagasz Wizard
<Wizard> Cóż, nie dziwię się, nigdy tego nie robiłem.
<sysek> kiedys uzywalem tego pod archem..
<sysek> нихуя
<gjm> zaraz przyjdzie bj i Cię opierdzieli
<Wizard> sysek: Nie klnijcie, towarzyszu.
<sysek> хорошо
<gjm> aj waj
<Lakii> ;]
<klocky> a jakiej pojemności jest największy taki sprzętowy keylogger (64++gb?)
<jacekn> klocky: no mysle ze daloby sie taki zrobic a nawet wiekszy. Nie sadze zeby byl jakis limit inny jak pojemnosc flash
<klocky> hmm, dylemat mam taki, że nie wiem jak zapełnić tę pojemność jeśli np jest podłączony tuż za klawiaturą, to wtedy musiałbym sygnały wysyłać z klawiszy bezpośrednio, a to znaczy że zapełnienie przypuśćmy 128 gb zajmie...
<klocky> dużo czasu
<jacekn> klocky: no to moze nie uzywaj takiego sprzetu z keyloggerem i sprawa zalatwiona
<jacekn> klocky: albo uzyj jakiejs programowej klawiatury to wpisania hasel jak tylko sie boisz o klawiature fizyczna
<jacekn> klocky: a tak czysto teoretycznie to nawet jak nadpiszesz 128gb to moze nic nie dac, jak keylogger ma modem GSM to hasla juz moga byc wyslane gdzies
<gjm> no, już widzę pakiet 128gb w polsce :>
<gjm> co za pierdololo
<jacekn> gjm: nie zrozumiales. Wystarczy ze jest 1MB, wysyla hasla a potem sobie mozesz nadpisywac keyloggera prze 2 lata, nie ma znaczenia
<klocky> ekranuję ten laptop folią aluminiową na mój router
<klocky> najpierw przetestowałem to na telefonie i nie łapał sygnału z żadnej antenty w takiej konfiguracji
<gjm> …
<klocky> no tak, to nowy laptop i mam paranoję - boję się, że producent tam fabrycznego keyloggera wpakował
<klocky> a muszę mieć pewność że tak nie jest, niestety po rozkręceniu wszystkiego nadal wygląda to jak mnóstwo elektroniki bliżej nieznanego mi przeznaczenia
<jacekn> klocky: to uzywaj jakiegos keepassx czy cos nie bedziesz musial pisac hasel
<gjm> to w końcu laptop. co chciałbyś znaleźć w środku?
<klocky> to nie chodzi o hasła
<klocky> tylko o to co będzie pisane na klawiaturze, ale tak jak napisaliście klawiatura ekranowa
<klocky> tylko muszę zapełnić schowek na te 128 gb
<klocky> i może będzie w porządku
<jacekn> klocky: czemu schowek zapelnic? sprzetowy keylogger nie odczyta schowka
<klocky> a ok
<klocky> no dobra, to nie męczę was
<klocky> dzięki za rady
<gjm> jakie to zabawne, ludzie zastanawiają się czy nikt nie zainstalowł im keyloggera, ale nie przejmują się tym co po sobie zostawiają w internecie
<gjm> naiwność
<gjm> 18:24 %     msichal │ ma mailu grupy ktoś porobił etykiety do wszystkich przedmiotów
<gjm> 18:26 %     msichal │ IWyszukiwano jak zrobić shishe z butelkiI21:36
<gjm> …
<gjm> 18:30 %     msichal │ a 24. ktoś szukał xvideos
<gjm> 18:33 %     msichal │ http://i.imgur.com/WpL0ux8.png
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> O taaak.
<Wizard> I komunikat o ciastkach zazwyczaj nie informuje co wiąże się z tymi ciastkami.
<sysek> czy ktos moze mi powiedziec jak robie cdda2wav -L (gdzie pobiera dane z CDDB) > plik to nic sie nie zapisuje w pliku ?
<Wizard> A jak dasz bez > plik to zapisuje?
<Wizard> Może na wyjście błędów daje? :D
<buharin> Wizard, hej jestes?
<buharin> jest tu kto?
 * Belzebub 
<qermit> buharin: nie ma nikogo
<TheNumb> buharin: tylko echo
<gjm> są tylko halucynacje
<TheNumb> i śmierć z niedożywienia
<buharin> ale z was dzikusy
<gjm> Dobrze że Ty jesteś taki cywilizowany.
<inzaghi89> ej kto zajumał mi tą sarnę spod brzozy?
<buharin> gjm, chamy chamy
<gjm> Zacznij od siebie.
<bastetmilo> gdzie te zimnioki?
<gjm> nie ma
<gjm> 20:08 +         gjm │ są tylko halucynacje
<gjm> 20:10       TheNumb │ i śmierć z niedożywienia
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-29
<Lakii> ;]
<klocky> gjm spokojnie, nasza konwersacja niczego nie ujawnia, po prostu oszczędziłem sobie bardzo rekursywnego przeszukiwania google
<klocky> dżidżejem
<gjm> …
<Wizard> Za jakie grzechy?
<gjm> No właśnie, za jakie?
<klocky> za żadne, irytujące jest aktualizowanie windowsa na virtualboxie, najpierw miałem problem, żeby to dziadostwo w ogóle włączyć, a teraz nie dość że wykorzystuje wszystkie przydziellone zasoby to jeszcze nie robi tego umiejętnie i właściwie nie wykrywa żadnych aktualizacji (podczas gdy powinno)
<Wizard> klocky: -> #windows
<klocky> oni to są tacy pomocni jak ich system
<TheNumb> klocky: bo windows zawsze bierze to co mu dasz.
<TheNumb> D:
<klusek> klocky: u mnie wszystko chodzi jak trzeba, tak jak skonfigurowałem VirtualBox-a takie zabiera zasoby, aktualizacje też widzi wszystkie sprawdzałem z Windowsem 7 64bit i windows xp
<TheNumb> windows xp jeszcze widzi jakieś aktualizacje? :D
<Wizard> "Dałem gitarę, dałem samochód.. Żony nie dałeeeeeeem, żonę wziąłeś sobie sam" -- Krzysztof K.
<TheNumb> Kto pamięta czasy jak się sprawdzało aktualizacje windowsa w IE? :P
<TheNumb> To chyba była jakaś kontrolka activex
<gjm> ble…
<Wizard> W jakim windows to było?
<TheNumb> Ugh, nie pamiętam.
<klusek> w xp i w win7 też możesz zacząć
<klusek> przez IE
<TheNumb> Ale już miałem stałe łącze
<Wizard> XP nie używałem.
<Wizard> TheNumb: Mogę cię dotknąć? :>
<TheNumb> Wizard: próbuję sobie przypomnieć ;x
<TheNumb> A może jednak nie miałem.
<Wizard> Ja miałem modem 56k i zestaw płyt z Debianem ratował rodzinny budżet :>
<TheNumb> A, pamiętam
<TheNumb> windowsupdate.com chyba
<TheNumb> Albo update.windows.com
<TheNumb> :D
<klusek> w narzędziach ie
<klusek> windows update
<TheNumb> Trzeba było wejść i wtedy ładowała jakąś kontrolkę
<TheNumb> ogólnie kupa
<TheNumb> ale wtedy nikt nie narzekał
<TheNumb> Tzn, poza adminami pewnie ;-)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Microsoft - mistrzostwo innowacji.
<TheNumb> pff, urwało mnie ;/
<TheNumb> Wizard: jakiś debian "bo"? :P
<Wizard> Pierwszy, jakiego miałem, to był potatao.
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> Z serii 2.x
<TheNumb> zimniok
<Wizard> A na samym początku używałem Corela, to bazowało na Slinku.
<Wizard> Eh, stare dzieje. Wtedy linuksy były zajebiste, nie taki chłam jak teraz.
<TheNumb> Czyli że moje ubuntu to chłam? :(
<Wizard> Nie nie, gdzieżby.
<Wizard> (Kogo ja oszukuję)
<TheNumb> Wizard: siebie?
<Wizard> Naiwniak ze mnie :(
<klocky> freenode miał laga czy ja miałem?
<gjm> netsplit
<klocky> ok
<klocky> po instalacji debiana jakie są usługi uruchomione?
<TheNumb> klocky: te, które zainstalujesz
<TheNumb> ...
<klocky> bo top mi tam cuda pokazuje (dużo różnych rzeczy)
<klocky> ale ja instalowałem debiana z netinstall
<TheNumb> klocky: #debian-pl
<klocky> to najmniejsze
<TheNumb> klocky: to nic nie znaczy.
<TheNumb> zależy co wybierzesz w taskselu
<TheNumb> ;]
<klocky> w ubuntu to w ogóle nic nie potrafię wyłączyć
<klocky> niby nic nie znaczy, ale jakąś tam przstrzeń w ramie i procku zajmują
<klocky> a mam nieustanne problemy nawet z najlżejszymi wmami
<gjm> To znak że nadszedł czas na nową maszynę.
<klocky> nie wiem nawet czy w ogóle cos wybrałem w tym taskselu
<klocky> e  tam, znak że trzeba zmienić debiana na wersję 2.0 :P
<klocky> albo ubuntu na  wersję 1
<TheNumb> klocky: e tam, znak że trzeba się naumieć linuksa i wyłączania usług.
<gjm> jo
<klocky> z tego nic nie zaznaczyłem http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshot/tasksel
<TheNumb> O, don't starve na steamowej wyprzedaży D:
<Wizard> Eh..
<TheNumb> klocky: to pokaż jakie masz włączone usługi
<klocky> teraz debian to już przreszłość xD
<TheNumb> ...
<klocky> po tym jak mi lagował na dwm to go wywaliłem
<TheNumb> lagował na dwm?
<TheNumb> To może czas wyrzucić komputer do śmietnika?
<TheNumb> ._.
<gjm> pentium II motzno
<klocky> owszem, miał problem z wyświetlaniem filmów w vlc :)
<TheNumb> klocky: jakie procefor?
<TheNumb> klocky: i nie używaj vlc tylko mpv/mplayera ;z
<TheNumb> Jak masz gówniany komputer to vlc się nie tykaj :D
<klocky> ale jest wsparcie dla kodeków w mplayerze?
<gjm> lol
<TheNumb> Nie, nie ma.
<TheNumb> Po co kodeki?
<TheNumb> ;F
<klocky> bo to jedyny powód do używania vlc w moim przypadku
<klocky> no żeby odtwarzało inne formaty niż .vod
<TheNumb> Poczytaj a potem zadawaj pytania.
<TheNumb> i chyba .vob a nie .vod :D
<klocky> no właśnie, właśnie
<klocky> a jest jakiś wm, który mniej obciąża procesor i ram niż dwm?
<gjm> twm
<gjm> :v
<TheNumb> ratpoison
<gjm> Ale dalej nie powiedziałeś co to za sprzęt.
<TheNumb> klocky: co to za komputer, że nie ogarnia tiling wm
<TheNumb> pentium II?
<TheNumb> Nie, to by dało radę
<TheNumb> ;f
<mati75> klocky: tinywm
<klocky> pentium 3 500 mhz
<TheNumb> klocky: a masz jakąś kartę graficzną do tego?
<klocky> geforce 256
<TheNumb> oho
<klocky> no karta nie jest najgorsza
<klocky> podejrzewam że to przez procesor
<TheNumb> nie, wcale
<TheNumb> D:
<mati75> ile ramu?
<klocky> 512
<TheNumb> no to rakieta
<mati75> mój router jest szybszy
<klocky> mam normalny komputer, ale na nim musi być windows przez photoshopa
<gjm> Co wy chcecie? 10 lat temu to było spoko.
<TheNumb> gjm: śmiechłem :D
<klocky> twój rouoter to pewnie ma 1ghz :D
<TheNumb> klocky: próbowałeś jakiegoś puppy linux?
<klocky> próbowałem
<gjm> klocky: hint: dualboot
<klocky> ale tam ten openbox się wiesza
<TheNumb> ._.
<mati75> ubuntu na tym zainstalowałeś?
<klocky> gjm pomysł jest niezły, ale dualboot wymaga tak dużo poprawnej konfiguracji, że pewnie popełniałbym za dużo błędów
<klocky> no zainstalowałem raz ubuntu to robił reboot jak poruszyłem myszką
<TheNumb> klocky: puknij się.
<TheNumb> Jakiej konfiguracji?
<mati75> klocky: to jaką masz dystrybucje?
<TheNumb> Jak nie masz EFI to sprawa jest tak prosta.
<klocky> gruba
<gjm> jeden wpis i grub-mkconfig, lol
<gjm> ytyle konfigurowania
<mati75> os-prober
<mati75> i sam robi
<TheNumb> dokładnie
 * TheNumb testuje linux mint 16
<klocky> no tak, ale musiałbym jakoś chyba raida poprzestawiać i zmienić rozmiar partycji tak żeby nową zrobić
<gjm> a PIII na złom
<TheNumb> PIII do czesania się
<TheNumb> Mam gdzieś taki jeden D:
<TheNumb> grzebień
<klocky> może kiedyś do muzealnej gablotki trafi :)
<mati75> p3 i raid
<mati75> wtf
<klocky> nie, na normalnym komputerze mam raid0 sprzętowy
<klocky> na dwa dyski po 1tb tak żeby wyszła z tego pojedyncza partycja 2tb (w rzeczywistości jest mniej niż 2tb ale więcej niż 1tb)
<TheNumb> klocky: szkoda danych
<klocky> ale mi bardziej zależało na szybkości, bo windows 8.1 jest wolny
<gjm> >zależało na szybkości
<gjm> >pentium III
<TheNumb> klocky: chyba u Ciebie. Na moim laptopie śmiga aż miło.
<mati75> http://mati75.rzeszow.pl/dupa/2013-11-29-105443_800x600_scrot.png
<klocky> bo pewnie laptop jest dobry :)
<mati75> 57 MB mam w użyciu i 7% procka
<klocky> mati tasks 55
<klocky> co to są za procesy?
<Wizard> Różne, ja pierdzielę, klocky, co ty masz za problem? :D
<mati75> tmux, nginx, irssi
<mati75> xterm
<mati75> itd,
<klocky> 1 running dotyczy topa czy scrota?
<gjm> to nie top
<gjm> tylko htop
<klocky> to chciałem napisać, ale skasowałem h
<klocky> w topiie nie ma takich ładnych wykresów
<TheNumb> root@Gargoyle:~# ps | wc -l
<TheNumb> 48
<TheNumb> to na moim routerze
<TheNumb> Mniej się chyba nie ma ;]
<klocky> i na pewno nie można tego powyłączać?
<gjm> mati75: całe życie away na irssi?
<gjm> można, wyłączając komputer
<klocky> w virtualboksie mam 12 procesów+usług
<klocky> na tym windowsie, chociaż zużycie ramu jest wyższy niż u matiego, blisko 100mb
<mati75> gjm: all time
<mati75> klocky: to jest router i skoro pracuje to musi brać ram
<gjm> router na rPi?
<klocky> czyli ten screenshot jest z routera?
<klocky> myślałem że to desktop
<klocky> to pewnie cisco gjm
<TheNumb> klocky: to raspberry pi
<klocky> cisco ma wsisco
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> na cisco nie zainstalujesz menedżera okien
<gjm> dupa a nie cisco
<gjm> masz w statusbarze tmuxa "rpi"
<klocky> videotesty=spryciarze=5spposobowna?
<keNzej> u nas bardziej testy sprzętu
<keNzej> autorskie!
<mati75> rpi z dual lan + switch
<keNzej> i rankingi co warto kupić
<klocky> warto kupić kaspersky?
<gjm> często się wiesza?
<TheNumb> keNzej: jakie macie stawki za miejsce w rankingu?
<mati75> gjm: częściej się łącze wiesza
<klocky> czy lepiej pobrać za darmo avirę?
<klocky> mati a jak z torrentami - bo mój router (tplink) wiesza się przy 4000 peerów
<keNzej> TheNumb: bez przesady ;) nie mamy płatnych reklam sponsorujących jakieś produkty
<klocky> ale apple dostaje zawsze 10 za dizajn?
<gjm> kurde no, kupiłbym cos małego, ale nie wiem czy rpi, czy może beagle, albo coś innego
<klocky> gjm to pewenie kupisz najnowszego samsunga nexusa 7 :)
<klocky> ma tylko 5,4 cala
<klocky> cali
<gjm> czy ja piszę o telefonach?
<gjm> pomyśl → pisz
<gjm> nigdy na odwrót
<TheNumb> klocky: bo ten tplink ma gówniany procesor.
<mati75> klocky: nie ma problemów
<kenzi> TheNumb: także podsumowując, nie sprzedajemy miejsc w rankingach ;)
<TheNumb> raspi ma już coś konkretnego
<klocky> lol
<TheNumb> Ja sobie żartuję a ten się obraził :<
<klocky> jak patrzę to to rpi to jest prawie tak samo szybkie jak mój stary komputer, po co ci coś takiego gjm, nie masz jakiegoś sterownika siemensa?
<gjm> twój stary komputer ma hdmi?
<keNzi> TheNumb: ;)
<gjm> twój stary komputer ma takie wymiary?
<klocky> nie, ale może mieć
<klocky> dot. hdmi
<TheNumb> wymiary też
<klocky> a wymiary ma racja większe
 * TheNumb weźmie młotek i zastosuje kompresję
<gjm> stratną :D
<klocky> no można jakąś płytę główną mniejszą skombinować
<jacekowski> keNzi: ty cos chciales ostatnio
<klocky> i zostanie procesor i grafika, a z grafiki też można wyjąc sam chipset
<TheNumb> gjm: taki gówniany komputer, że raczej stratna by nie była :D
<klocky> ale nadal nie wiem po co ci taki mały komputerek
<klocky> inteligentny dom?
<TheNumb> klocky: wciągasz jakieś proszki nosem czy coś?
<TheNumb> Bo tak skaczesz z tematu na temat, że to jest nieprawdopodobne.
<gjm> żeby podłączyć pod telewizor, zawsze chciałem mieć telewizor z linuksem
<jacekowski> adhd
<gjm> trololo
<jacekowski> samsung smart tv sa z linuxem
<keNzi> jacekowski: a szukałem programisty do python/django
<mati75> gjm: mój na bsd jest
<keNzi> jacekowski: ale 2late
<gjm> nie chcę nowego telewizora
<klocky> 8,5x5,3cm to lepiej kupić jakiś telefon typu sony xperia z z prockiem 2,3x4 rdzenie
<gjm> I nie chcę telefonu.
<klocky> i wyj3bać monitorek
<jacekowski> klocky: odroid
<gjm> Jakbym chciał telefon to bym kupił.
<klocky> można wywalić
<klocky> debian da się zainstalować
<klocky> gjm no racja
<jacekowski> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/main.php
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<klocky> to może na części kuo
<jacekowski> takie RPI z normalnym szybkim procesorem
<gjm> mujborze…
<klocky> jacekowski ale rpi ma dizajn jak ajfon
<klocky> :)
<gjm> beaglebone ładniejsze
<mati75> ODROID-U2
<jacekowski> co ty pier*****
<mati75> już wiem co sobie kupie
<mati75> klocky: seriosly?
<jacekowski> a beaglebone jest ograniczne i drogie w sumie
<gjm> http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardTre
<TheNumb> A nie lepiej http://makeplaylive.com/#/open-hardware/improv
<TheNumb> ?
<TheNumb> <:
<gjm> to ma ładny dizajn
<gjm> tzn. Arduino Tre
<klocky> twój telewwizor ma nogi?
<gjm> uszy
<TheNumb> dupę
<klocky> w sumie jak tak pomyślę to nawet śmiszne rzeczy można obslugiwać takim minipctem
<klocky> można zainstalować jakieś podnośniki hydrauliczne i manipulować położeniem telewizora względem tego co dzieje się na obrazie
<klocky> i do tego z poziomu tego rpi zmieniać położenie obrazu (kadrowanie) na wyświetlaczu telewizora
<TheNumb> heheszki
<jacekn> z tymi smart TV trzeba uwazac, bardziej to dziurawe nic Windows XP SP1
<klocky> ale gjm chce wgrać tam linuksa
<jacekowski> jacekn: a to linux jest
<jacekn> jacekowski: no jest. I co z tego?
<jacekowski> tak tylko mowie
<jacekowski> tzn. dolewam oliwy do ognia
<klocky> mam na płycie jeszcze spiraconą i czystą wersję windows xp bez żadnych sp
<jacekn> a ok. Troche Ci producenci sprzetu zawalili, jak o tym czytalem to sie wlos na glowie jezyl
<jacekowski> bo jak to linux moze byc dziurawy
<jacekowski> linux to najbezpieczniejszy system jest przeciez
<klocky> ale jak go zainstalowałem ostatnio to wifi było nieobsługiwane bez dodatkowego narzędzia
<klocky> jacekowski patrz. ubuntu
<jacekn> klocky: no dlatego bezpieczny, nie ma sieci ;)
<jacekowski> ale.. linux
<klocky> co racja to racja
<klocky> gjm to arduino tre ma zitegrowane gpu?
<gjm> Poczytaj i nie zawracaj mi du^C głowy…
<klocky> jest tam napisane tylko o mikrokontrolerze i procesorze, więc założyłem z góry że jest zintegrowane
<TheNumb> klocky: ma hdmi?
<TheNumb> to, że ma mikrokontroler i procesor wcale nie musi znaczyć, że ma też gpu.
<TheNumb> Ale ma HDMI to coś musi przetwarzać obraz, nie uważasz? ;]
<klocky> ma
<klocky> no pewnie zintegrowana grafika
<klocky> lepiej jakby miało dedykowaną do tego celu, nawet w tych smartfonach coś dodają
<TheNumb> W smartfonach też masz zintegrowaną
<TheNumb> w SoC
<klocky> czyli to całe adreno jest tą zintegrowaną gpu?
<TheNumb> A czego się spodziewałeś?
<klocky> że jest oddzielna i zajmuje się tylko obrazem
<klocky> a procesor innymi rzeczami
<klocky> w polsce oprócz moico nikt nie dostarcza we wrocławiu 1/1gbit?
<klocky> a co można wywalić tuż po instalacji ubuntu żeby można było z niego korzystać bez ścin?
<klocky> czy to jest system tak posklejany że jak usuniemy jeden element to całość się zawali?
<Lakii> ja bym zaczal od wywalenia kernela ;)
<klocky> i wgrać najnowszego 3.12?
<jacekn> klocky: no zobacz co Ci CPU zzera, pewnie unity zastap czyms lzejszym
<jacekn> albo w ogole zacznij od xubuntu albo czegos podobnego. Bedziesz mial baze Ubuntu z lzejszymi okienkami
<Lakii> server ;)
<Lakii> bedzie chodzic jak przecinak ;P
<Lakii> cli i irssi ;)
<rybapech> Gjm fuck you
<klocky> ja je%ie
<rybapech> Orybczaj to
<klocky> znowu gimbololo
<rybapech> Gjm ? Ty frajerze
<rybapech> Ale jest z niego windowsiarz
<rybapech> A ma kana o ubuntu
<jacekowski> a ty masz kodowanie zue
<rybapech> Gjm i kltwa morska
<gjm> Sraczkę masz?
<klocky> jacekowski on wczoraj bana załapał
<rybapech> Nie utf :)
<klocky> utf-1
<rybapech> Banów mam ok 1000 i gjm ju znudzio
<rybapech> Przywyk zawsze wracam
<gjm> Nasrane w bani.
<gjm> Zaraz zdejmę +r
<gjm> http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/12_08_23_2013-11-29_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> ten firefox taki pazerny
<ryba> hm…
<gjm> Muszę to jakoś rozkminić.
<klocky> gjm widzę, że masz ten sam gust co party boy z jackass ;)
<klocky> jeśli chodzi o dobór repertuaru muzycznego
<gjm> hm?
<klocky> jw
<gjm> Nie wiem kto to.
<klocky> o losie
<klocky> chris pontius
<klocky> tańcował po sklepach jak zapuścili taką nutę jak shadow child so high
<klocky> ale ten arch dość ryzykowny
<klocky> i ten jego źle podpisany aur
<gjm> klocky: Mówisz o tym? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnQKq6VT1J0
<klocky> tak
<gjm> hahahahahahahaha, "taką nutę jak shadow child so high"
<klocky> w kontekście tego http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPUHrK4ExMA
<gjm> Co to ma wspólnego?
<klocky> no dla mnie brzmi identycznie
<klocky> :D
<gjm> Idź do laryngologa.
<klocky> już byłem, obydwa bębenki pęknięte bez szansy na poprawę
<klocky> :)
<gjm> To wiele wyjaśnia.
<klocky> to był żart, obydwa rodzaje muzyki wydają się być zbliżone
<klocky> jakbym ci dał do porównania twój house z np brostepem to już mógłbyś się czuć obrażony
<klocky> w tym odwtarzaczu muzyki masz możliwość podejrzenia numer piosenki?
<klocky> numeru w kolejności
<gjm> wiem co to brostep i wiem że nie ma porównania
<gjm> można to ustawić
<klocky> dzięki
 * gjm słucha: Majestic - Let's Go Back (Cause & Affect Mix)
<Lakii> to jest step po borwarze
<Lakii> ;)
<Lakii> tzw braowarowy step
<Lakii> po spozyciu duzej ilosci browarow
<Lakii> przskakiwanie z nigi na noge ;p
<bastetmilo> co to jest brostep?
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htm_956k5ps
<gjm> i ten Skrillex cały
<gjm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD7PKyGR9Q8&feature=youtu.be
<sysek> :)
<sysek> panowie, bo wy jesteście tacy zajebiści i mądrzy
<sysek> czy ktoś mi powie z czyją pomocą mogę wycigąnać parę słow, które są pomiedzy '' np. 'lubie placi mariana'
<sysek> bo mam np takie cuś
<sysek> Album title:  Follow The Leader (1998)  [from Korn]
<sysek> i potrzebuje wyciągnać z tego ciągu tylko Follow The Leader
<sysek> chyba sie tak nie da
<sysek> bo w sumie każda płyta to inna nazwa :/
<bastetmilo> sysek: ale każda plyta jest poprzedzona ':' i na koncu ma date w nawiasie?
<sysek> a nie wiem, czekaj zobacze na innej
<sysek> no nie
<sysek> w przypadku QOTSA mam
<sysek> Album title: 'LIKE CLOCKWORK'   [from QUENNS OF THE STONEAGE]
<bastetmilo> to inaczej: zawsze jest ':' a na koncu nawias kwadratowy?
<sysek> tak
<bastetmilo> no to masz wzór
<sysek> ale dochodzi także ''
<jacekn> sysek: moze cos typu ^.*:[ ']*\([^' \[\(]+\).*$
<jacekn> sysek: niejeste pewien co to escapow
<bastetmilo> to chyba można w regexie zrobić żeby brał tylko litery
<sysek> jacekn: czarna magia. o_O ale pewnie działa
<sysek> czekaj, niech to przeanalizuje
<sysek> ^.* <- chyba to zamienie na ^Album title.* bo zawsze z tego wiersza chce brać nazwę
<sysek> nie rozumiem tego [ ']
<jacekn> sysek: znajdz cokolwiek, potem ":" a po tym dowolna liczba spacji lub "'", po to zeby w 'LIKE CLOCKWORK' zignorowal "'"
<jacekn> sysek: ale to nie testowalem, zalezy w czym robisz. w sed bedzie zabawa z escape
<sysek> jacekn: bawie sie w sumie wszystkim. grep, awk, sed
<sysek> albo dobra. na razie nie bede nic pobieral z pliku
<sysek> sam kiedys do tego dojde
<sysek> :D
<jacekn> jesli wiesz ze masz pojedyncze cudzuslowy to mozesz:
<jacekn> echo "Album title: 'LIKE CLOCKWORK'   [from QUENNS OF THE STONEAGE]"|awk -F\' '{print $2}'
<confluency> "Follow The Leader" ich nie ma.
<Diablaplomba> siemka mieliście tak ze w tmuxie nie działa ctrl+b ?
<gjm> U mnie ciągle nie działa…
<gjm> …bo sobie przebinodwałem.
<gjm> przebindowałem even
<Diablaplomba> even?
<gjm> Sprawdź w słowniku.
<sysek> jacekn: i tego szukalem.
<confluency> sysek: sed -r "s/Album title: *([^([]*).*/\1/;s/^'//;s/'? *$//" twój_plik
<sysek> confluency: o matko..
<sysek> chcialem cos mega prostego jak dal jacekn, bo to jest na moim poziomie
<sysek> confluency: a co Ty mi dałeś to jeszcze daleko przede mną..
<confluency> W ten sposób nie będzie problemu z apostrofami w środku angielskich słow.
<sysek> confluency: ale dzięki, zapisze sobie to na przyszłość i pewnie będę analizował :)
<confluency> Najpierw wyciągam tytuł; potem obcinam apostrofy z obu stron (i spacje z końca).
<sysek> :o
<confluency> To nie jest jeden regex tylko trzy, ale w jednej komendzie do seda.
<sysek> no widze wlasnie.
<sysek> fuck, nie moge zgrać płyty za pomocą k3b :/
<sysek> dużo nauki jeszcze przede mną coś czuje :)
<sysek> a zawsze mówiłem, że umiem obsługiwać Linuksa
<jacekn> regexy to dosc uniwersalna wiedza, nie ma wymowek musisz sie nauczyc
<sysek> oj tak
<sysek> nie mam kasy
<sysek> jest mi źle z tym
<sysek> блядь
<sysek> :/
<jacekn> sysek: naucz sie regexow i poszukaj pracy jako sysadmin ;)
<sysek> jacekn: czekam od półtora miesiąca żeby jedna firma mi wysłała kase.
<sysek> a bo tamto
<sysek> bo sramto
<sysek> i wymyślają nie wiadomo co..
<sysek> jacekn: od przyszłego tyg ide pracować do kfc na kuchnie.
<sysek> jakbym miał hajs, tak z 10k PLN
<sysek> wyjechałbym już dawno z dziewczyna
<sysek> a tak
<sysek> musimy się tu kisić.
<Diablaplomba> :(
<sysek> o tak
<sysek> nowa płyta qotsa <3
<sysek> tutaj jak zawsze stypa
<sysek> :D
<jacekn> w pracy ludzie
<Diablaplomba> u mnie wilki
<sysek> jaka tam praca
<grek> czesc mam zainstalowany pureftp - doinstalowalem pureftpadmin zeby dodac usera ktory nie jest uswerem systemowym - dodałem go ale nie pozwala się zalogować na niego - błędne hasło a na userów systemowych loguje jak to moge sprawdzic
<drathir> grek: a co na metode autentyfikacji ma ustawione?
<drathir> moze pam-a uzywa czy jak to sie tam zwie...
<grek> nie wiem - z synaptic bylo to zainstalowane na domyslnych ustawieniach i dla userów systemowych ladnie działał
<grek> usunąłem go i zainstalowałem proftpd z panelem w webmin  - samoczynnie dla userów ssystemowych działa - nie ma jednak w panelu możliwości tworzenia userów wirtualnych
<grek> jak to najprosciej zrobić ?
<ftpd> Musisz mu powiedzieć, gdzie ma trzymać tych userów.
<ftpd> Na przykład w bazie.
<grek> komu proftpd ?
<ftpd> http://download.pureftpd.org/pure-ftpd/doc/README.Virtual-Users
<drathir> nie jestem pewien ale raczej tak nie zadziala... Musialbys wybrac tylko jedna metode uwierzytelniania raczej...
<drathir> ale tak jak mowie pewnosci nie mam wiec sprobuj moze zadziala ewentualnie jesli nie to dwie instancje na roznych portach z auth plik jedna duga pam...
<grek> ok dzieki
<drathir> ciekawe czy vsftpd jesli dobrze nazwe pamietam jeszcze zyje...
<Diablaplomba> oki spadam miłego siedzenia :)
<drathir> looks like seal just broken... Hrhr
<klocky> witam z debiana
<drathir> klocky: jaka wersje teraz maja ?
<klocky> 7cośtam
<klocky> zaraz powiem
<klocky> krwa
<klocky> zapomniałem, że nie wiem jak kopiować jakk mam tylko terminal basha
<klocky> 7.3.0 chyba
<klocky> na razie mam tylko wifi i ssh zainstalowane
<gjm> "terminal basha"
<gjm> …
<klocky> no z bashem jako  powłoką
<drathir> ladnie trzeba bedzie pobrac server edition...
<mati75> gjm: najlepszy był ten od zsh
<gjm> klocky: to od shella zależy czy możesz kopiować?
<klocky> a chciałem wam dać output z topa i free -m
<klocky> gjm nie wiem jak wrzucić output jakiejś komendy do schowka i jak to potem wkleić do ssh
<gjm> możesz dać bez kopiowania
<drathir> cp powinno zawsze by def chyba byc...
<gjm> pipe do pliku i scp
<klocky> jak?
<klocky> pipe to to samo co echo?
<ftpd> klocky, screen też to ma wbudowane.
<drathir> a ciekawe curl czy wget jest domyslnie...
<mati75> klocky: apt-get install pastebinit
<ftpd> ctrl+a+[
<klocky> ale ja chcę wkleić output od siebie a nie z shella
<ftpd> i kopiujesz
<klocky> tj mój bash->ssh->screen->irssi
<mati75> free -m | pastebinit
<ftpd> A ctrl+a+] wk;lejasz
<ftpd> Super sprawa 10 lat temu.
<ftpd> Idę, nara.
<klocky> mati a bez dodatkowych śmieci z aptitude nie da się?
<klocky> ftpd a jak zaznaczyć?
<mati75> klocky: cd /etc/apt && wget mati75.eu/apt.conf
<mati75> root
<mati75> ++
<mati75> o jak podziałało
<gjm> free -m | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<gjm> poletzam
<klocky> gjm jest problem... nie wiem jak to skopiować do mojego basha ^^
<klocky> rozłączyłem ssh i przepisałem ze scrollbacka tę komendę, ale niestety nie mam curla zainstalowanego
<mati75> klocky: gpm
<mati75> [solved]
<klocky> zamiast curla?
<grek> a jak sie zmienia w tym pureadmin logowanie na virtual users http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-213266.html zrobilem jak w instrukcji ale nadal moge logowac sie jako systemowy user ale nie moge jako virtualny
<grek> sorki - nie moge sie logowac w żaden sposób jednak jak wyłącze PAMAuth
<grek> choc tu pisze zeby dac pamauth na yes - wtedy dziala logowanie z systemowych
<grek> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-213266.html
<drathir> grek: jak wylaczysz pam-a to musisz inna metode wskazac w configu...
<grek> a jak sie ja wskazuje
<klocky> :se noai
<klocky> a:se ai
<grek> jaka metoda to virtualni userzy
<klocky> no masz
<klocky> :se noai
<klocky> a:se ai
<klocky> nie działa niestety
<drathir> grek: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/Authentication.html
<drathir> w zaleznosci jak bardzo zaawansowanej metody potrzeba...
<drathir> i z tego co chyba jest napisane o ile dobrze rozumiem mozna laczyc kilka...
<grek> ok dziek
<drathir> najprostsze to authfile powinno byc...
<ftpd> klocky, szczałkami, zaczynasz enterem, kończysz eskejpą.
<damianin> hej
<damianin> gjm
<damianin> rybisz?
<damianin> orybczaj to:
<gjm> Szybka akcja.
<bastetmilo> #takasytuacja
<Dalibomba> ^^
<mati75> to dziecko jest jakieś jebnięte i to zdrowo
<BlessJah> sup?
<mati75> ryba
<BlessJah> mimo wszystko
<mati75> gjm: zrobiłbym bota, jeśli znajdzie *ryba* to wali +b
<gjm> Myślałem nad tym.
<mati75> jeszcze zrobić zabezpieczenie, że host jest z dialogu
<mati75> albo z playa
<Ashiren> a potem przyjdzie inna rybka, chciala bedzie pomoc a ja zbanuja ;\
<gjm> jest wojna, są ranni
<mati75> jakbym z dobrych programów wyciągnął jego maila
<mati75> to pewnie ma konto fb na nim
<Dalibomba> co to za wojna?
<mati75> blondynów nabijają na pal
<Dalibomba> :D
<Dalibomba> idzie blondyn na pal.. a tam secam :D
<Dalibomba> używa ktoś weechat?
<Dalibomba> jupi andrzejki :D
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-30
<grek> czzesc proftpd obsługuje symlinki czy nie ?
<grek> symlinki z poza katalogu usera - z tego co znalalzlem to dzialac maja tylko symlinki relatywne - przeciez to absurdalne ogranicznie
<grek> uzywa ktos tego ?
<drathir> grek: jesli jakis chroot na folder domowy uzytkownika to poza raczej nie powinno wychodzic...
<grek> nie wiem czemu ale skoro tak mowisz - sens tego jest zeby zrobic kolekcje katalogow do udostepnienia dla danego usera a katalogi sa w roznyuch miejscach - user nie powienien miec dostep do nad katalogow udostepnioan]
<grek> udostepnianych miejsc - jak to powinno sie osiagnac ?
<grek> hardlinkami ?
<grek> czy jakis inny sposob
<grek> chroot inaczej ustawić ?
<grek> ale wtedy uzyskuje user dostep do wszyustkiego co jest dostepne tak ?
<grek> bo hardlink w sensie dowiazania w fstab - raczej zadziala - a jezeli to jedyna opcja czy jest jakies graficzne narzedzie do tworzenia takich dowiazan w sensie cos jak krusader czy mc
<grek> jest na to jakies rozwiazanie ? \
<grek> ok mount bind jest chyba do tego - w sumie nawet lepie bo powstaje lista takich dowiazanych zasobow
<grek> i webmin ma do tego kreator ok sytacja rozwiazana
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/Dfj6u.jpg
<Dreadlish> ale grubas
<Matan> Bry
<mateusz_> czesc
<mitnickx> Hi
<Ashiren> cos tak cicho tutaj
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/TWws6aq.jpg
<gjm> gdzie cycki?
<gjm> a, nie ten kanał
<karoles>  ; 3
<karoles> dj cool
<karoles> ;D
<karoles> o
<karoles> :D
<dj_oko> co?
<gjm> nintendo
<gjm> 1:0
<jacekn> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/67047304653/why-dos-attacks-stop-behind-the-scenes
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-01
<buharin> nie wiem czemu ale moj kumpel zachwala sobie python'a
<gjm> klawo
<buharin> gjm, wiesz co on odwalil
<buharin> gjm, on sie tak wciagnal w nauke python'a ze stwierdzil ze oleje w tym semestrze prace dyplomowa i pozniej ja sobie zaliczy
<buharin> bo nie ma czasu
<gjm> Jego sprawa.
<gjm> Programiści Pythona całkiem dobrze zarabiają.
<jacekn> no i python wypada znac jako sysadmin tez
<dweller> ldapa dobrze się pythonem ogarnia
<DaZ> wszystko sie dobrze pythonem ogarnia
<szymek> co sadzicie o http://www.iiyama.com/pl_pl/produkty/prolite-x2775hds-1/ ??
<ftpd> Ja sądzę, że to monitor.
<buharin> gdzie mozna znalezc specyfikacje rxtx?
<DaZ> co
<mati75> google
<slawek-ubuntu> czolem
<gjm> uchem
 * gjm bbl
<slawek-ubuntu> mam problem 2 monitory... na jednym rozdzielczosc 1920x1080 na drugim 1024x768.. nie potrafie dostac takiej samej konfiguracji na obu monitorach..
<slawek-ubuntu> cvt 1920 1080 60
<slawek-ubuntu> podaje zle dane
<slawek-ubuntu> xrandr'em dodaje ta rozdzialke.. ale na szerokosc wychodzi az na drugi ekran
<slawek-ubuntu> jak zdobyc dobra konfiguracje?
<slawek-ubuntu> pomysly mi sie koncza
<slawek-ubuntu> w googlach ciezko znalesc cos nowego co moze mi pomoc
<slawek-ubuntu> ostatnio jakims fartem udalo mi sie to zrobic.. ale przez weekend zainstalowalem nowy system.. i stracilem te dane :)
<jacekn> slawek-ubuntu: mi zawsze dzialal konfigurator ubuntowy
<slawek-ubuntu> tzn?
<slawek-ubuntu> w displays
<slawek-ubuntu> mam na drugim monitorze max rodzialke 1024x768
<slawek-ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/PjNcC8F1
<slawek-ubuntu> delikatnie mowiac.. irytujacy problem :)
<Ven-2> fedora
<jacekn> ubuntu
<Ashiren> fluttershy
<Ven-2> tak ubuntu
<Ven-2> ale nie wiem jak wlozyc font do ubuntu
<Ven-2> wiesz moze jak zrobic paczke i opublikowac w repo?
<dj_oko1> fluttershy?
<jacekn> zalezy, mozesz zrobicz paczke debiana i w Ubuntu sie znajdzie prawie automatycznie
<jacekn> mozesz zrobic paczke i ppa opublikowac
<Ven-2> mozesz pomoc? umiesz to zrobic?
<Ven-2> znasz jakis opis po polsku?
<jacekn> niestety musisz googlac, ja zwykle po angielsku czytam dokumentacje
<Ven-2> czyli nie robiłeś tego?
<jacekn> robilem ale nie czytalem nic po polsku na ten temat tylko po angielsku
<jacekn> (o tworzeniu paczek mowie)
<Ven-2> 1. czyli możesz pomóc czy nie masz czasu ;-)
<Ven-2> 2. Jak jest z publikowaniem closed source?
<jacekn> 1. tworzenie paczek to nie jest prosta sprawa, musisz poczytak i tyle
<jacekn> 2. mozesz publikowac jak chcesz technicznie nie ma z tym zadnego problemu
<Ven-2> Aha
<Ven-2> dziekuję
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-24
<jacekowski> 1st
<Wizard> Mhrok: Cześc.
<Wizard> Kopę lat :)
<Mhrok> Wizard: kopę lat! :D
<Mhrok> Widzę, że tutaj tłoczno jak zwykle, i cisza też jak zwykle.
<Wizard> Jak zwykle!
<Wizard> Ale troli nie brakuje.
<Wizard> Co cię sprowadza w stare kąty?
<Mhrok> Siadła mi karta graficzna, używam starego Radeona HD2400XT, nie mogę grać i zajmuję się produktywnymi rzeczami.
<Wizard> A… I stąd IRC?
<Wizard> :P
<Mhrok> Odkurzyłem Raspberry Pi, stoi sobie Raspbian i IRC też musiał się pojawić :D
<Wizard> :)
<Mhrok> Zrobiłem sobie odczyt temperatury z DSa po 1wire, teraz muszę kupić 433 MHz odbiornik i nadajnik i zobaczyć czy to mi się uda zakodzić tak, żeby się komunikowało.
<gjm> Tylko NRF24L01
<Wizard> o_O
<gjm> Wizard: Co?
<Mhrok> gjm: fajowe! To działa w obie strony? :o
<gjm> No
<gjm> I kosztuje grosze
<Mhrok> I kosztuje tyle: http://allegro.pl/nrf24l01-wi-fi-wireless-2-4ghz-avr-arm-arduino-i4777656113.html ?
<Mhrok> Właśnie widzę, i oczom nie wierzę. Gdzie jest haczyk? Jak z zasięgiem jest?
<gjm> Teoretycznie ok. 100m
<gjm> Ale średnio 50-60m
<gjm> Są też moduły z zewnętrznymi antenami
<Mhrok> Potrzebuję się przez dwie ceglane ściany przebić, 5 metrów.
<gjm> Ale kosztują trochę więcej
<BlessJah> sigh, haczyk nie jest taki że 2.4GHz przypadkiem? tam gdzie wifi, bluetooth i mikrofalówki?
<Mhrok> BlessJah: A to tak bardzo przeszkadza?
<gjm> BlessJah: Można się ustawić na pomiędzy
<gjm> s/na//
<Mhrok> gjm: i do tego ktoś już zrobił obsługę tego w pythonie na raspberry :D
<Mhrok> Nic tylko brać!
<gjm> No, są bardzo popularne
<gjm> W pracy zestawiliśmy łączność między dwoma Arduino w ~5 minut
<gjm> Najwięcej nam zeszło szukanie kabelków ;]
<gjm> https://nettigo.pl/products/732
<gjm> </reklama>
<Mhrok> gjm: jakbym do "centralki" kupił moduł z anteną a do czujników moduły bez anten to będzie lepiej?
<gjm> Czujniki też jakoś muszą nadawać
<gjm> Ale czy antena będzie lepiej ściągać, dunno
<gjm> Wrócę do domu, to może się nimi pobawię na AVR
<gjm> albo STM32
<gjm> hint: Zasilanie jest na 3V3, ale wejścia tolerują 5V
<Mhrok> Zauważyłem, ale to nie robi wielkiej różnicy, bo w czujkach najprawdopodobniej i tak będzie niższe niż 5V zasianie.
<gjm> Ostatnio modne są też ESP8266
<gjm> ale to już fifirifi
<Mhrok> Nie potrzebuję się do sieci wifi podłączać :)
<Mhrok> gjm: Jak to zadziała to jestem winien piwo! ;)
<gjm> (:
<suore> mam pytanko, macie może katalog /mnt w / ?
<CookieM> no ba
<suore> Ciekawe
<suore> bo ja nie mam :>
<suore> a macie /users ?
<CookieM> mam /usr
<suore> Nauczycielka z Sieci na prezentacji pokazała że w /mnt są montowane dyski twarda w jakich systemach jak Ubuntu (problem że na moim ubuntu nie mam katalogu /mnt i nigdy go nie miałem. Oraz że Ubuntu postanowiło być jak windows i jako jedyny ma /users zamiast /home .
<gjm> co
<suore> twarde w takich systemach jak*
<mati75> co za zabytkowe ubuntu masz
<gjm> 3.11
<suore> 14.04.01 LTS
<mati75> gjm: bill edition
<suore> Problem taki że na Ubuntu nie mam /mnt i nie mam /users -.- Więc czy ona mówiła o tym samym Ubuntu?
<mati75> ls /
<gjm> chyba nie srała
<mati75> wątpie, żeby nie było /mnt
<mati75> i nie w linux users
<mati75> jest /home
<mati75> users były w bsd
<mati75> ale też już nie ma
<suore> http://wklej.to/WKila
<suore> AA to może jej się coś pomyliło
<suore> w Technikum uczy i jeszcze strzela takie baboki ...
<gjm> > vmlinuz w /
<gjm> > iinitrd w /
<gjm> bez jednego i
<gjm> wololo
<suore> gjm, coś nie tak jest?
<gjm> na co to komu
<gjm> komu to potrzebne
<suore> Ne wiem ale jest cel dowiązania boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-35-generic
<suore> Było tak po instalacju
<suore> Było tak po instalacji
<suore> Więc nic nie mieszałem :P
<mati75> kurwa ubuntu
<mati75> cdrom w /
<gjm> bane :v
<suore> Największy babolem strzelonym, to jak nauczycielka porównała SLESa do Desktopa Ubuntu mówiąc że to nie Linux i nie ściągać tego, bo to niema nic związane z Linuksem i na ogól ona nie uznaje linuksów gdzie niema płatnego wsparcia producenta.
<suore> Jak można porównać server do desktopa..
<suore> to jak bym Fedore porównał do Red Hat Server :>
<suore> a nie... złe porównanie
<suore> Zaraz...
<TheNumb> suore: Fetora 21 będzie miała wersję serwerową.
<Ashiren> #tylkoarch
<TheNumb> #tylkogentoo
 * mati75 facepalm
<suore> Ashiren, highfive (Archabang), teraz testuje te hajtowe ubuntu.
<TheNumb> archbang to nie arch
<TheNumb> ;x
<mati75> TheNumb++
<gjm> gangbang
<gjm> elo
<mati75> w moim sercu tylko gentoo
<suore> Archbang to Arch preinstalowany z XFCE4
<TheNumb> nie
<suore> łatwiej się go uczyć
<TheNumb> archbang to nie arch
<gjm> nie
<mati75> openboxem
<mati75> nie xfce
<TheNumb> nie dostaniesz do tego wsparcia od developerów archa : D
<TheNumb> I słusznie.
<suore> okej fakt.. openboxem, ale  z dokami XFCE4
<TheNumb> nie
<mati75> z tint2
<TheNumb> i nie dockami tylko panelami jak już :P
<suore> no no no ;D
<gjm> > łatwiej się go uczyć
<gjm> co
<suore> całyczas byłem pewien że to xfce4 :>
<suore> uczyć się archa w sumie :>
<suore> kiedyś może zaryzykuję instalację same Archa za Archbanga
<suore> Widzę że wydźwięk nt. cdrom w / jest pejoratywny, to źle że w ubuntu jest /cdrim i vmlinuzy w / ?
<TheNumb> tak
<mati75> czasem w ubuntu mają takie pomysły, że nie wiem co oni w głowach mają
<suore> Mi się wydaje że /cdrom to pozostałość po wersji Live :P.
<suore> tak jakby Ubuntu montował tam "Wypróbój Ubudubu z płyty"
<suore> A jak wy myslicie, Ubuntu jest Linuksem? Czy mówienie że Ubuntu nie jest prawdziwym  Linuksem ma jakieś uzasadnienie ?
<xaxes`> nie, nie ma
<TheNumb> suore: ubuntu nie jest linuksem.
<CookieM> no, przecież używa jajka Linuxa, to jest linuxem
<TheNumb> Ubuntu jest dystrybucją linuksa.
<TheNumb> ;C
<xaxes`> a TheNumb nie jest trollem
<xaxes`> ahm
<xaxes`> a TheNumb nie jest purystą językowym
<TheNumb> A pani nauczycielka jest... powiedzmy niedoinformowana.
<TheNumb> Żeby nie mówić brzydko (:
<suore> TheNumb, Pewnie tak robi fanbojizm Suse...
<TheNumb> suse fajne jest
<TheNumb> : P
<TheNumb> #tylkogentoo
<Ashiren> gentoo #tylkowzimie
<TheNumb> tak
<Wizard> LOL
<xaxes`> tak
<xaxes`> jakoś grzać trzeba
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> Ale żeby używać archa to trzeba mieć coś nie tenteges.
<TheNumb> Prawda, xaxes`?
<gjm> :v
<Ashiren> i sie doigral
<gjm> tak kończą frajerzy
<TheNumb> bagiety już jado
<xaxes`> TheNumb: mam prawo zachować milczenie gdy gejotem ma opa na kanale
<TheNumb> xaxes`: boisz się gjm?
<TheNumb> :D
<xaxes`> :DDD
<gjm> czemu miałby się bać?
<gjm> TheNumb: idę zrobić sobie herbatę, a ty w tym czasie przemyśl swoje zachowanie
<gjm> hrhr
<suore> lelz
<suore> Śmieszki z was
<mati75> #heheszki
<kretu> o flejm na dystrybucje!
 * kretu też chce
<mati75> wypijmy za tych co nie już nie śmieszkują z nami
<mati75> zdrowie TheNumb!
<TheNumb_> ;x
<TheNumb_> gjm: bane
<kretu> suse dla siusiaków!
<gjm> chcesz?
<TheNumb_> Abusuje a nawet CoC nie podpisał ;x
<gjm> CoCk
<suore> DO czego słuśzy Ubuntu Maas?
<kretu> modem as a service?
<kretu> ;-]
<suore> nie. Metal As A Service
<suore> Juju wiem co to, to to samo co Azure
<suore> ale nie wiem czy lepsze czy gorsze
<TheNumb> sam jesteś azure :D
<TheNumb> juju to nie azure
<suore> rozwiń
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Co rozwiń?
<suore> Azure to chmura, Juju to też chmua, nie wiem klikam żeby zdeployował mi Mysql i wordpresa i łacze to :> i konfiguruje i bum działa...
<suore> taka zarządzalna
<suore> tak to rozumiem
<TheNumb> juju to nie chmura
<TheNumb> ...
<suore> dla mnie dziala jak taka chmurka na serwerze... to
<suore> jak nie jest to mnie oświeć
<TheNumb> juju to narzędzie do zarządzania usługami na serwerze
<suore> czym dokładnie jest Juju i jak to się ma do Azure
<TheNumb> nijak się nie ma do azure
<TheNumb> Co nie znaczy, że nie możesz deployować do windows azure korzystając z juju.
<kretu> to jakiś kolejny klon openstacka?
<TheNumb> nie
<suore> a to teraz czaje, jak każde zdeplojową wordpresa, to wykonuje instalacje go za mnie, jak każde zdeplojować mysql to tak samo. Jak podpinam po mysql to wykonuje czynnośc dodania bazy za mnie... coś takiego tak?
<TheNumb> suore: tak.
<suore> Chce mieć steryda memcache to klikam i go mam
<suore> tylko podpiąć
<TheNumb> no.
<TheNumb> Łączysz sobie usługi w łańcuchy.
<TheNumb> Możesz mieć powiązane ze sobą. Juju je skonfiguruje.
<suore> Dobre to dużych firm
<suore> potem graficznie widzie co gdzie jak
<TheNumb> Podobno ktoś tego używa.
<en0x> ile tych frejmworkow jeszcze wymysla
<kretu> raz zrobiona dziura jest klonowana milion razy
<kretu> piękne
<en0x> juju to cos ala puppet? varnish? docker? TheNumb
<suore> A co dokładnie robi Ubuntu Server Metal As A Service?
<en0x> s/varnish/vagrant
<TheNumb> en0x: wszystko razem.
<en0x> yhy
<TheNumb> masz konfigurację usług, zarządzanie nimi, deployowanie
<en0x> ide googlanac
<TheNumb> Fajna sprawa.
<kretu> dziwne, że nie ma gdzieś w nazwie orchestrator
<TheNumb> kretu: ma.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> A, w nazwie nie.
<TheNumb> Ale w opisie mają co chwilę "orchestrator"
<kretu> :D
<kretu> to już prawie jak vmware
<kretu> albo ostatnio oracle virtual manager
<TheNumb> od redhata też coś było
<en0x> nie slyszalem jkos o tym juju
<TheNumb> launchpad czy jakoś tak
<kretu> chociaż to do orkiestrowania od orakla to się chyba inaczej zwało
<TheNumb> en0x: nie? To aż dziwne. W canonicalu mają duże parcie na juju.
<gjm> na jajo
<en0x> ta tylko my w mojej firmie nie uzywamy ubuntu na serwerach
<TheNumb> No.
<TheNumb> A to jest typowo rozwiązanie dla ubuntu : D
<suore> Kurde, to jak z tym Metalem?
<suore> Rozumiem że to coś do mirrorowanie obrazów płyt? jak to działa
<en0x> no widzisz dlatego lepiej miec cos co dziala na wszystkim ;)
<kretu> suore: metale w glanach chodzą
<TheNumb> suore: jak mirrorowania? :D
<TheNumb> MaaS to klaster
<suore> TheNumb, Ubuntu Server (Instalacja jako MAAS)
<suore> rozwiń mi to jak to działa łapotologicznie
<TheNumb> suore: w dokumentacji jest to najlepiej opisane. https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/orientation.html
<kretu> suore: taki aws dla ubogich
<kretu> bardzo ubogich bym nawet powiedział
<TheNumb> ubogich?
<suore> Akcja Wyborcza Solidarność?
<TheNumb> Nie każda firma chce trzymać dane gdzieś w interetach.
<kretu> a żadna na ubuntu server
<en0x> [;
<TheNumb> nie jest tak źle :D
<TheNumb> Ja wiem, że większość firm ma na serwerach gentoo
<TheNumb> Ale kilka z ubuntu pewnie też się trafi (:
<suore> TheNumb, Moja nauczycielka by cie zabiła.. u nie to na 99% stoją Suse 1% Łindołsy
<kretu> ja wiem, że na redhatopodobnych
<TheNumb> Przykładowo takie spotify które podobno ma 5k serwerów na ubuntu.
<en0x> firmy co maja gentoo na serwerach to sie im chyba zajebiscie nudzi
<kretu> albo pure debianach
<kretu> en0x: tak
<kretu> albo szef it jeszcze nie zaruchał
<kretu> ;-]
<en0x> my mamy na redhat podobnych
<en0x> i pewnie ze 100 ubuntow bedzie tez
<TheNumb> wszystko zarządzane solą
<en0x> marionetka
<kretu> TheNumb: czym?
<TheNumb> kretu: http://www.saltstack.com/ :P
<en0x> salt stack
<kretu> ja słyszał, że proxmox popularny
<suore> A do czego jest Ubuntu Landscape dokładnie?
<suore> Ogólnie można powiedziec że te całe Ubuntu wcale nie jest takie szajskie :>
<suore> Nawet ma wsparcie :>. Jakieś ceny podane hehz
<suore> O ile oreślenie "Assurance" uznamy że może to znaczyć wsparcie producenta :>. Bo za coś te 105 UDS/desktop muszą brać
<TheNumb> suore: do debiana też dostaniesz wsparcie
<TheNumb> Zewnętrzne firmy oferują.
<suore> Hmm http://www.ubuntu.com/server/management to jest to wsparcie firmy, czy nie ma...
<TheNumb> A szanowna pani nauczycielka musi być sado maso jeśli lubi się bawić z yastem na serwerze.
<suore> assurance to będzie wsparcie producenta??
<suore> Nie wiem, mi się ten cały yat nie podoba, ale ma sporo funcju
<Wizard> kretu: o/
<suore> Nie wiem, mi się ten cały yat nie podoba, ale ma sporo funcji
<Ashiren> niech zamieni na pacmana
<gjm> hrhr
<TheNumb> pacman -Seeyou
<suore> np. dodawanie do domeny active directory, czego np. nie zrobił y pewnie na Ubuntu
<TheNumb> suore: zrobisz jak umiesz skonfigurować usługę.
<suore> na SLESie to pare kliknięc, pewnie na Ubuntu by się dało przez sambę
<suore> możliwe że by się dało
<TheNumb> nie możliwe
<TheNumb> tylko da się
<TheNumb> Myślisz, że co yast robi? :D
<TheNumb> To tylko nakładka na usługi.
<Wizard> Ale z yastem to dwa kliki.
<TheNumb> tak
<suore> W sumie trzy ^.^
<TheNumb> gorzej jak yast się wysra
<kretu> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> kretu: Toczysz batalię za RedHata?
<kretu> nie
<kretu> przecie linuks ssie
<suore> bawię się właśnie Ubuntu SDk i patrzę jak używa się tego Quicka i QML
<kretu> TheNumb: a co do suse i yasta to czasem nie ma dużego wyboru
<suore> kretu, rozwiń
<kretu> bo np. producent aplikacji nie chce wsparcia udzielić, że jeżeli nie jest zainstalowane na siusiaku
<kretu> patrz sap
<kretu> niby można na redhat
<kretu> ale oni wolą sles
<TheNumb> meh, sap
<suore> Jak się odniesiecie do określenie że Mac to też Linux. Bo mnie to uderzyło. Czasem nie wiem czy nie napisać podania do szkoły o zmianę nauczycielki.
<kretu> a oracle na przykład na swoje bazy nie udziela supportu jak jest na innej wirtualizacji niż jego
<suore> Oracle :>
<TheNumb> mac to też linuks
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> fhui
<kretu> TheNumb: raczej bsd
<TheNumb> iOS to Android
<suore> tuż to  unix, unix to nie to samo co Linux...
<kretu> a wracając do supportu linuksów, to przewaznie jest gówniany
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> bo linuks to...
<kretu> jak masz prawdziwy problem, to musisz sam sobie radzić
<suore> Ja słyszałem że ten support Suse to dział tak, że jak co coś nie działa, to jak zadzwonisz, to nawet w suporcie nie widza.
<TheNumb> A w supporcie muszą wszystko wiedzieć? :D
<kretu> suore: kiedyś ktoś u nas w firmie próbował skorzystać z ich supportu
<suore> kretu, i jak?
<kretu> TheNumb: skoro sprzedają to gunwo, to by pasowało
<TheNumb> linuks to gunwo
<TheNumb> /j ##windows
<kretu> suore: tydzień czasu oczekiwania na odpowiedź
<kretu> która była copy/paste z googla
<kretu> i w żaden sposób nie pomagała
<jacekowski> jezu
<suore> Spotyfy używał Debiana
<suore> Earlier this year the company made public its switch from Debian GNU/Linux to Ubuntu
<gjm> Derpiana
<TheNumb> gjm ma ubuntu
<jacekowski> czemu nie mozecie napisac po prostu "gówno"
<TheNumb> tylko udaje, że umie w parcha
<gjm> mam, w pracy
<suore> Ponoć jest taki żart, gdzie ponoć ubuntu znaczy "nie umiem zainstalować debiana"
<Ashiren> przeciez to brzydki wyraz
<TheNumb> jacekowski: bo głupio pisać, że linuks to gówno na kanale ubuntu ;/
<jacekowski> ale to prawda
<Ashiren> tu nie mozna brzydkich wyrazow
<jacekowski> pierdolisz pan od rzeczy
<jacekowski> jest po dobranocce juz
<Wizard> jacekowski: Nie przeklinaj.
<gjm> BAGIETY JUÅ» JADO
<TheNumb> BAGIETY JADO!
<Ashiren> :O
<kretu> jacekowski: bo czarodziej mnie zbanuje i nie będe mógł tutaj dalej trollować
<kretu> albo giejotem
<kretu> on jest jeszcz gorszy
<kretu> nie zna się na żartach
<TheNumb> Tak. Napiszę, że parch to gunwo i już dostaję +q ;/
<gjm> nieprawda
<kretu> tak, znasz się tylko na swoich
<gjm> parabole tańczą
<Wizard> kretu: :S
<Wizard> I ty, Brutusie?
<suore> Wie ktoś dlaczego appammor i SELinux zazwyczaj się wyłącza?
<Wizard> Bo linuks to gunwo? :>
<gjm> Dobra odpowiedź.
<TheNumb> apparmor jeszcze nie wyłączałem
<TheNumb> zazwyczaj selinuks ma niedoebanie mózgowe.
<Wizard> Ej, dobra, czas coś porobić konstruktywnego ;P
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> KDE to gunwo
<Wizard> TheNumb: A widziałeś to nowe cuś z internetów?
<Wizard> Quantum?
<TheNumb> kłantum os?
<ftpd> suore: Jak do dlaczego? Żeby działało.
<TheNumb> Widziałem.
<ftpd> Ojezu.
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie podoba mie sie
<Wizard> Udało ci się to skombajnować?
<ftpd> Materialny Dizajn w komputerze?
<ftpd> Przecież materialny dizajn jest paskudny.
<Wizard> Lepszy niż plazma pińć.
<Wizard> Kwestia gustu, z resztą.
<ftpd> Nawet pan Jezus > plazma.
<gjm> o fuj
<ftpd> Arch is a strong possibility because of the simple packaging manager, lightweight base system, and the rolling release concept.
<ftpd> W Wasze twarze, hejterzy.
<TheNumb> ;D
<Wizard> :D
<Ashiren> :)
<TheNumb> Ciekawe kto teraz dostanie +q ;/
<TheNumb> Pewnie jak zwykle ja :F
<gjm> Zrobię wyliczankę, może być?
<Wizard> gjm sobie zrobi seppu+q ;)
<ftpd> http://cdn03.androidauthority.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/quantum-os-material-linux-1-710x443.png
<gjm> eneduelikefake, TheNumb
<gjm> sorry
<gjm> tak wyszło
<Wizard> Niedemokratycznie!
<ftpd> czekam na 'nowy dizajn' linuksa który wreszcie nie zerżnie z osx.
<TheNumb> ;/
<Wizard> ftpd: Ja też.
<gjm> zagrajmy w marynarza
<TheNumb> Kto zerżnął os x?
<gjm> TheNumb: zaczynaj
<Ashiren> def randomQ(): return TheNumb
<Wizard> Unity, gnome.
<TheNumb> gjm: a jak to jest na "marynarza"?
<ftpd> TheNumb: gnome3, unity, queantu.
<ftpd> Quantum.
<Wizard> E?
<Wizard> ftpd: A WindowMaker?
<suore> ftpd, co działało?
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie, tam nie było paska!
<ftpd> No i te wm<wszystko> jednak nie były launcherami, tylko widgetami.
<Wizard> ftpd: Były.
<Wizard> I dalej so.
<Wizard> A w którym miejscu Quantum zrzyna, bo nie zauważyłem?
<ftpd> suore: Cokolwiek. Bez SElinuksa działa, z SElinuksem głowisz się, o co chodzi 2h, a wychodzi, że na ../../.. masz złą politykę i dlatego Ci nie działa apache.
<ftpd> Wizard: W tym samym - pasek na górze z trayem po prawej, z ikonką 'systemową' max na lewo. Dokładnie jak unity.
<gjm> 12:42 +     emeryth │ czy bóg mógłby stworzyć takiego ebuilda, którego sam by nie był w stanie zbudować?
<gjm> ❤
<Wizard> gjm: To potrafi byle genciarz ;)
<Wizard> O, pardą, ricer!
<Wizard> Idę pograć
<ftpd> Ja zaraz też, kupiłem wczoraj Starcrafa.
<TheNumb> w tomb rajdera
<kretu> suore: bo nikomu nie chce się tego nauczyć
<kretu> ftpd: dla podstawowych usług jest przynajmniej np. man httpd_selinux
<TheNumb> masa tutoriali się zaczyna od "setenforce 0" :)
<kretu> i tam są gotowe przykłady
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/SOclzv3.jpg
<ftpd> Z pewnością.
<ftpd> Ale po co?
<ftpd> ;-)
<kretu> to dla tych co kiedyś mieli żętu
<Mhrok> Ja miałem kiedyś, dawno temu. I co?
<kretu> ;-]
<Mhrok> Co mi zrobisz? :D
<TheNumb> Ja myślę czy by nie zainstalować znowu.
<TheNumb> :<
<kretu> Mhrok: każe używać selinux
<TheNumb> Zima nadchodzi. Trzeba mieszkanie dogrzać.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Ja z miesiąc temu miałem taki napad. Skończyłem na flagach w make.conf
<TheNumb> Mhrok: ;D
<kretu> zaraz zaczną sobie jajka pokazywać
<Mhrok> Głównie dlatego, że wtedy skończył się pobierać i wrzucać na pendrive obraz archa.
<TheNumb> parch ;(
<TheNumb> [*]
<suore> Co do tego Ubuntu Server MAAS to takie AWS  o Amazona?
<TheNumb> nie
<ftpd> Znaczy no, ja wychodzę z założenia, że to zbędne. Jak masz dobrze napisaną aplikację i sensownie zabezpieczone środowisko, które w miarę regularnie patchujesz, jest ok.
<TheNumb> Mhrok: to może LFS?
<ftpd> Jak jesteś idiotą i masz expose_php=On albo wielki banner 'apache 2.2.28 running on kernel <numerek>', to Ci niewiele pomoże RedHat z uber-patchami z RHN-a z grsec i SElinuksem.
<gjm> xDDD
<Mhrok> TheNumb: co?
<TheNumb> LFS
<TheNumb> linukz from scratch no
<Mhrok> Teraz mam priorytet: Załatwić sobie kartę graficzną lepszą niż Radeon HD2400XT
<TheNumb> ;d
<TheNumb> trudno nie będzie
<Ashiren> moja pralka ma lepsza ;d
<Mhrok> Weźcie, Gothic II ma przycinki...
<kretu> smartpralka z andrutem na pokładzie? :>
<jacekowski> ftpd: i co niby ci daje ukrycie apache i php?
<jacekowski> ftpd: atakujacy zamiast uzyc od razu dobrego exploita, sprawdzi 10
<ftpd> jacekowski: Dzieci szukające po internetach exploitów będą miały trudniej.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> metasploit potrafi sam przetestowac wszystki eexploity na raz
<ftpd> Security by obscurity.
<Adam_Dobrawy> Szacunek ryzyka
<gjm> Ashiren: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/11/24/kot_1.png
<gjm> tak się z kotem leży
<Mhrok> gjm: też mam takiego kota. Kotkę właściwie
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-25
<grek> czesc gdzie sie kasuje  ssh too many authentication failures - zalogowalem sie jako root i chce zresetowac ten licznik
<jacekowski> to nie jest licznik
<jacekowski> to jest w ramach jednej sesji
<grek> to jak to zresetowac - mam dla jednego usera taki komunikat- wczoraj wieczorem probowalm sie zalogowac z jego konta i to sie zablokowalo
<grek> wlasnie nie moge znales  - znalalem jak zmienic ilosc prob - mysle ze jest ok cchce tylko ta sesje ubić żeby user miał od nowa swoje próby
<jacekowski> to sie polaczy ponownie
<jacekowski> ssh po prostu rozlacza po 5 probach
<jacekowski> i potem sie musisz tylko polaczyc ponownie
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz jakies denyhosts albo takie cos
<BlessJah> fail2ban ^^
<BlessJah> wiszące w screenie sesje ssh nie powinny być zrywane, prawda?
<TheNumb> chyba ni
<Szuki> :>
<mati75> gjm: żyjesz?
<gjm> żyję
<gjm> ale wychodzę z roboty
<mati75> ok, potem napisze
<TheNumb> mati75: instaluj gentoo
<mati75> TheNumb: to już mam
<TheNumb> mati75: pokaż
<TheNumb> mati75: a debjana też masz?
<mati75> TheNumb: mam
<mati75> w domu debian
<mati75> w robocie gentoo
<TheNumb> ;o
<Mhrok> W sumie zimno w pokoju mam.
<Mhrok> I jedną wolną partycję też mam na SSD...
<TheNumb> ; D
<TheNumb> Mhrok: zima idzie. Trzeba zacząć dogrzewać.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: No własnie wiem. Karta graficzna też raczej z tych gorszych, idealna do wyświetlania samej konsoli :D
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Nawet mirrory gętu mu mówią, żebym dał sobie spokój. Idzie 200 KB/s tylko :D
<TheNumb> Mhrok: bo nie umiesz w mirrory
<TheNumb> ftp.vectranet.pl jest szybki
<Mhrok> Sprawdziłem trzy w naszym pięknym kraju i dwa zagranico.
<Wizard> Mhrok: Nie umiesz sprawdzać.
<Wizard> Gętu nie ma jakiegoś takiego miernika mirrorów?
<Wizard> Czy to pacman miał?
<TheNumb> nie ma
<Mhrok> Wizard: ściągam iso minimal i widze ile KB/s idzie. Nie umiem sprawdzać?
<TheNumb> reflector jest w parchu
<Mhrok> Po przewaleniu 100 MB chyba mogę ocenić średnią prędkość, nie? :D
<Wizard> Fakt, czego ja się spodziewałem?
<TheNumb> w gentu niby jest mirroselect ale...
<Wizard> Ale on nic nie robi.
<Wizard> :P
<TheNumb> A, jednak umi!
<TheNumb> mirrorselect -s3 -b10 -o -D >> /etc/portage/make.conf
<TheNumb> wybierze trzy najszybsze mirrory
<TheNumb> Ja tam zawsze ustawiam ftp.vectranet.pl
<TheNumb> Wszędzie pobiera z przyzwoitą prędkością.
<TheNumb> 253,640,224 33.2MB/s
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Idę w piwo.
<Wizard> o/
<TheNumb> piwo
<TheNumb> spirytus
<TheNumb> a nie
<TheNumb> ;/
<Mhrok> sudo dd if=install-amd64-minimal-20141120.iso of=/dev/sda bs=8192k
<Mhrok> No, pendrive gotowy :E
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> Ja tam stawiałem gentu z jakiegoś livecd
<TheNumb> Co kto lubi ;-)
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Co kto może, ja nie mam CD w komputerze. :)
<TheNumb> Mhrok: no dobrze, miałem na myśli liveusb
<TheNumb> Lepiej? :P
<TheNumb> takie z ubuntu przykładowo
<Mhrok> Aa, w tym sensie.. ale minimal ma 200 MB, po co ciągnąć jakieś ubu większe? :P
<TheNumb> A co, masz pendrive 512 MiB? :D
<Mhrok> Chociaż to środowisko graficzne kusi...
<TheNumb> Dobrze jest mieć chociaż przeglądarkę przy komplikowaniu.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: http://i.imgur.com/WqbSvGS.jpg
<TheNumb> ożeszfak
<TheNumb> Mój najmniejszy pendrive ma 2 GiB pojemności.
<Mhrok> w szafie ostatnio takiego rodzynka znalazłem :D
<Mhrok> Tak to mam same 4 i 8 GB
<Mhrok> Dobra, może mnie wywalić z IRCa, bo Raspberry jest zasilane z gniazda w komputerze. brb ;)
<TheNumb> ;D
<Mhrok> Jednak 5 V jest ciągle na USB. ;)
<Mhrok> Tylko penio się nie bootuje
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Przypomniałeś mi, że mam ISO ubuntu 14.04 na dysku :d
<gjm> mati75: jestem
<mati75> gjm: powiedz mi jaki prąd trzeba do zasilania beagle
<gjm> mati75: https://learn.adafruit.com/system/assets/assets/000/016/366/medium800/microcomputers_powerusage.png?1399317380
<gjm> nie pamiętam, pod co podłączałem w pracy
<TheNumb> beagle nie chce 2A?
<gjm> nie
<gjm> to wcale nie jest mocne
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> http://beagleboard.org/peripheral
<TheNumb> The currently recommended supply current is at least 1.2A (or 6W), but at least 2A (or 10W) is recommended if you are going to connect up anything over the USB.
<gjm> no, jak chcesz coś podłączać, to wiadomo, że więcej
<TheNumb> no
<gjm> to gunwo co mam na exynosie (quad core) zasilałem z USB
<TheNumb> D:
<gjm> miało podłączony wyświetlacz + dongle wifi i działało
<gjm> wyświetlacz bez własnego zasilania, pragnę dodać
<TheNumb> to dobry prunt pompowało mobo
<TheNumb> gjm: port "powered"? :P
<gjm> czego ty wymagasz od bieda-acera?
<mati75> do rpi mam 2A
<mati75> to będzie ok
<Mhrok> Czemu dd jest tak bardzo powolne...
<Mhrok> dd idzie 8 MB/s a cp pewnie z 90 MB/s
<kretu> a koniecznie potrzebujesz kopii blokowej?
<Mhrok> kretu: wlasnie chcialem sobie zrobic kopie partycji z archem, zeby miejsce na gentoo zrobic do zabawy
<kretu> no to jaki problem?
<Mhrok> To, ze nie hcce mi sie czekac.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: >> Compiling 3.16.5-gentoo bzImage...
<Ashiren> :c
<Ashiren> Mhrok: a jaki blocksize dla dd
<denysonique> Mhrok: uzyj rsync
<Ashiren> i czemu porzucasz arch na rzecz... gentoo
<denysonique> zamiast dd
<denysonique> czy Ty na pewno uzywasz gentoo, ze robisz takie glupoty?
<denysonique> robic backup koniecznie przy pomocy dd jesli rsynciem bedzie szybciej i taniej
<Mhrok> denysonique: juz sobie poradzilem, chcialem miec kopie calej partycji.
<denysonique> Mhrok: po co?
<Mhrok> Ashiren: nie porzucam, zimno mam w pokoju.
<Mhrok> denysonique: w sumie po nic, mialem nadzieje, ze tak bedzie szybciej
<denysonique> Myslales ze oprocz kopiowania plikow jesli skopiujesz masę pustych 0 to będzie szybciej?
<Mhrok> denysonique: Mialem nadzieje, ze kopiowanie z SSD na dysk z USB3 bedzie szlo tak z 50-70 MB/s a nie 7-8
<Ashiren> bo pewnie bs defaultowy 512B masz ;s
<denysonique> Mhrok: bs=1M
<Ashiren> poza tym zasilacz z czarnej listy
<Mhrok> Juz dawno zaorana partycja, domyslalem sie ze o block size chodzi.
<Mhrok> To nie byl jakos szczegolnie wazny problem, nie wiem czemu to tak wywlekacie :)
<m477_> Ashiren: co to jest bs?
<m477_> buffor size? ;d
<m477_> speed
<Dread> wat
<Dread> buffer size
<Dread> a nie speed
<Dread> ._.
<Dread> nie czyta od razu tyle co cache wciśnie i sync
<Dread> tylko czyta 1mb
<Dread> sync
<Dread> przy bs=1M
<jacekowski> block size
<wincyjmnieja> pokażę wam sztuczkę
<wincyjmnieja> wklep w terminalu:
<wincyjmnieja> echo "$(uname -a |egrep -oh "\-[a-z]{2}")j"
<wincyjmnieja> i dowiedz się kim jesteś
<jacekowski> i co to ma niby robic?
<jacekowski> jakie uname ma ubuntu?
<Dread> takie samo
<jacekowski> tzn.?
<jacekowski> 3.x.x-hu......?
<gjm> 420 blaze it faggot
<jacekowski> te internety w samolotach dzialaja znacznie lepiej niz sie spodziewalem
<gjm> bo to są internety wysokich lotów
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Novice201y> Czesc. Co sadzicie o WarLUGu/
<gjm> Pewnie nic.
<Mhrok> A co to?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-26
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Tak.
<Wizard> gjm: Znów leków nie wziąłeś z rana?
<gjm> Nie.
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Znów lekarz będzie zły.
<gjm> Trudno.
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<kretu> pewnie kawy się za duzo naćpał
<win32fish> Hej gjm idziesz na ryby?
<win32fish> Karpie czy dorsze?
<win32fish> Ryby są zdrowe mają dużo witamin
<win32fish> Daj bana, plisssssss
<win32fish> Daj Pan bana
<win32fish> Pliss me
<gjm> Dam Ci w ryj.
<gjm> Głąbie.
<gjm> ups…
<gjm> Wizard: soraski
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> OÅ» TY :D
<win32fish> Karpie na święta?
<win32fish> Daj bana
<gjm> win32fish: idź stąd
<win32fish> Poddajesz się?
<Wizard> IP w Aero się zmienia?
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie wiem czy nie ma nawet jakiegoś NATa
<Wizard> gjm: Następny raz jak przyjdzie, to wlep mu paragraf o stalkingu, czy coś.
<Wizard> Masz logi z irca?
<Wizard> Jak nie, to bot ma.
 * BlessJah ma, /me ma
<Wizard> No i git.
<Wizard> A jak to nie podziała, to nie wiem co podziała :D
<gjm> Pasek.
<BlessJah> Wizard: trzeba go będzie wystalkować, zadzwonić i wystraszyć
<Wizard> BlessJah: Słaby plan
<jacekowski> pojsc do niego i w ryja dac
<BlessJah> Wizard: to może chociaż przez ISP?
<Wizard> To na pewno TheNumb
<gjm> Zdecydowanie.
<TheNumb> co?
<TheNumb> Co ja znowu? ;/
<Wizard> Bo tak!
<TheNumb> Wszystko moja wina jak zwykle.
<TheNumb> Mam zgwałcić win32fish?
<TheNumb> ;]
<Wizard> To nie więzienie.
<Wizard> Możesz go pogwałcić mentalnie, jak tu przyjdzie ;)
<TheNumb> Ryba znowu przyszła?
<gjm> No.
<TheNumb> A to menda.
<dweller> co powieeeee rybaaaaa
<dominik> Czesc wam mam problem. Używaliscie kiedys Ubuntu Customization Kit? Chciałbym stworzyc wlasne live-cd jednak mam problem z uzywaniem tego programu. Oto log : http://pastebin.com/g4J47tgn
<TheNumb> dominik: masz nieźle namieszane.
<TheNumb> Ubuntu Customization Kit 2.4.7 on elementary OS 0.3, 3.13.0-39-generic x86_64
<TheNumb> a sources.list masz z 14.10
<TheNumb> elementary freya bazuje na 14.04
<dominik> jakis masz pomysl jak to rozwiazac?
<dominik> potrzebuje tego by stworzyc live cd na uczelnie. Nie byloby problemu z innymi ubuntu bo moglbym dograc na usb po wypaleniu. ale niestety nie ma usb boot w tych komputerach;/
<TheNumb> dominik: zainstalowałeś freyę i zrobiłeś aktualizację do 14.10?
<dominik> mam freye i ide z ich software updaterem tak jak kaze:)
<TheNumb> pokaż /etc/issue
<TheNumb> na wklej.org
<TheNumb> i /etc/apt/sources.list
<dominik> ok
<dominik> elementary OS Freya \n \l to jest w issue
<TheNumb> dominik: tak w ogóle to po co instalowałeś Freyę?
<TheNumb> Przecież jeszcze nie jest stabilna.
<dominik> no ale jest ladna:)
<dominik> a ten system jest taki reprezentatywny:)
<TheNumb> i łatwo się psuje
<TheNumb> jak nie jest ogłoszone, że stabilne.
<dominik> czekam na stabilniejsza wersje kde 5 i pojde w ten desen:)
<TheNumb> dominik: wrzucisz w końcu sources.list na wklej.org czy nie?
<dominik> http://pastebin.com/sjge0dbd
<TheNumb> No to narzędzie jest upośledzone
<TheNumb> Albo nie radzi sobie ze zmienionym lsb_release
<dominik> czyli w ten sposob nie pojdzie?
<TheNumb> Nie używałem tego, to nie wiem ;-)
<dominik> a nie masz pomyslu na zbudowanie wlasnej dystrybucji na xfce do 750 mb z texlive code::block texmaker bluefish itd
<TheNumb> slack
<TheNumb> W sumie to slax ;-)
<dominik> nie znam sie na slacku wogole:)
<dominik> troche archa i debian troche
<dominik> ale slack nie;p
<TheNumb> dominik: https://www.slax.org/pl
<TheNumb> Aplikacje w modułach.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<dominik> ok to znajde cos:P
<dominik> dzieki:)
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<TheNumb> mati75: a debjana masz?
<mati75> TheNumb: co mam?
<TheNumb> debjan
<mati75> nie wime czy jan ma deb
<gjm> TheNumb to niezły debiljan
<dweller> gjm: higroskopijnie milordzie
<Wizard> gjm: Daruj se, bo to już się nudne robi ^^
<probo> witam wszystkich obecnych
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor ty
<probo> walcze pod ubuntu z code blocks i mozliwoscia pisania aplikacji qt
<Ashiren> czy nie lepiej qtcreator do tego
<probo> jestem przyzwyczajony do pisania w code bloxie
<probo> i chcialem tylko podpiac biblioteke
<probo> ale cos mi nie idzie caly czas mam ze zla sciazke podaje
<probo> mimo ze podaje do qt4
<a55h0le> czesc! pracuje na 2 monitorach, nie wiem jak uruchomic gre tron na tylko jednym z nich bo domyslnie uruchania mi sie na obu i w grze nie ma na to ustawien
<gjm> dupek
<pcctw> gdzie?
<Mhrok> Poczekał prawie cztery minuty na odpowiedź!
<pcctw> ach... sie dziwicie jakbyscie dzisiejszej mlodziezy nie znali ;p
<pcctw> minutaa a potem zmiana zainteresowan ;p
<Mhrok> pcctw: Wypraszam sobie, jestem młody. Chyba, że 21 lat to już staruch jestem.
<pcctw> tez chcialem mu odpisac bo mam akurat 3 monitory, ale zauwazylem ze juz go nie ma
<Mhrok> pewnie "dupek" było o jego nicku
<pcctw> dzisiejsza mlodziez - to taka hmmm przenosnia... jak polaczkowo czy polaczki ;)
<pcctw> Mhrok, taka mlodziez to np 'smarki' co to do kina nie ida jak trzeba czytac :)
<Mhrok> pcctw: weeź, ja się ostatnio zorientowałem ile lat temu liceum skończyłem.
<Mhrok> Albo to, że mam już prawko ponad 3 lata i mogę sobie 125 ccm motorek kupić.
<pcctw> no jak masz 21 lat (jesli) to co tu sie orienowac - jeszcze dzwiek dzwonka powinienes miec w uszach )
<Mhrok> pcctw: Nie mów, że będzie gorzej?!
<Mhrok> Z czasem będzie coraz gorzej?! (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)
<pcctw> Mhrok, nie bedzie - jest :( nie wiesz ze tak naprawde to kazdy z nas umiera? od czasu narodzin umieramy - jedni szybciej, drudzy dłużej ale wszyscy umieramy
<pcctw> wiec nie widze innej opcji ja tylko gorzej gorzej i bach łopatą w plecy :P
<pcctw> dlatego tak wielu wierzących na swiecie - szara prawda ich przeraza. tak mysle i dlatego wymyslaja sobie obiecanki-macanki po smierci, zeby lzej sie umieralo
<gjm> Jeżeli dzwonek, to tylko na przerwę.
<pcctw> gjm, z perspektywy czasu, szkola (czy moze dobry nauczyciel) to najwartosciowsze mlodziencze doswiadczenia
<pcctw> bez szkoly, wiedzy i nauki wrocimy do jaskin. i to szybko.
<Mhrok> pcctw: +1
<gjm> Szkoda tylko, że więcej nauczyłem się sam, niż w szkole.
<pcctw> w zasadzie to mysle ze ten proces trwa heheh widzac czasem kaleczenie jezyka przez nasza 'mlodziez'
<Mhrok> gjm: Ja miałem tak, że szkoła dała mi motywację i nauczyła tego jak się samemu uczyć.
<Mhrok> Niektórzy nauczyciele, którzy pokazali, że na zajęcia się przychodzi po to, żeby się czegoś dowiedzieć i nauczyć.
<pcctw> gjm - ja tu bardziej mialem na mysli nauczyciela jako kogos kto ci wskaze mozliwosci, kierunki czy sposoby poszukiwan, zadawania pytan
<Mhrok> A nie po to, że ktoś tak mówi.
<pcctw> a nie bezduszna instytucje z leniwcami za wyplate ;)
<gjm> Sam sobie wskazywałem.
<pcctw> Mhrok, czyli jednak czegos nauczyla :)
<gjm> I skończyłem tak jak skończyłem :)
<pcctw> szkola wg mnie powinna uczyc myslenia a nie suchych regulek czy definicji
<pcctw> gjm, kazdy skonczyl jak skonczyl :P
<Mhrok> Mój nauczyciel fizyki nauczył mnie wspinać się w górach. Bo czemu nie? Przy okazji nauczył fizyki z pełnym zrozumieniem. Właściwie sam się jej nauczyłem on mi tylko zadania pokazał.
<pcctw> ja mialem kilku takich nauczycieli - znaczy w mojej ocenie prawdziwych (z powolania) i dobrych nauczycieli
<pcctw> pamietam, nasza wychowawczyni zawsze powtarzala (a miala kolo 26-28 lat) ze w zyciu trzeba probowac mozliwie wszystkiego - bo wlasne doswiadczenia sa najcenniejsze...
<pcctw> dwa tyg pozniej kolega s klasy sprobowal.... seksu z wychowawczynią hehehe
<pcctw> to sie nazywa nauczyciel :D
<Mhrok> Ale z jej przyzwoleniem? :D
<pcctw> no oczywiscie :) on 16 ona 26 - lol
<pcctw> naprawde spoko zyciowa babka
<gjm> Dobranoc.
<Mhrok> Ale ułożyło się w coś więcej, czy tylko tak jednorazowo?
<pcctw> no hej gjm
<pcctw> nie no jednorazowo. chcoc wplyw duzy - kolega gustowal w starszych ;)
<pcctw> mysle ze to moglby byc jego pierwszy raz... przynajmniej z kobieta :p
<pcctw> a zaczelo sie od monitorow :P
 * Mhrok nie chce wiedzieć więcej
<pcctw> wiecej bym nie powiedzial ;)
<pcctw> wiecc nie musisz nie chciec ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-27
<jacekowski> pcctw: ze tez ja nie mialem takich nauczycieli
<Wizard> Cześć
<pcctw> jacekowski, pamietaj ze kazdy kij ma dwa konce ;)
<gjm> A proca ma trzy.
<Wizard> Chyba, że to taka antyczna proca.
<Wizard> Wtedy też ma dwa.
<kretu> ale maup się naschodziło
<Wizard> I jeszcze kolejne przychodzo ;/
<Wizard> TheNumb: Postawiłem se archa.
<Wizard> Teraz bendem szpanował!
<TheNumb> Wizard: o nie.
<TheNumb> R.I.P in Pieces Wizard
<TheNumb> Wizard: pls do the needful
<Wizard> Pisze się PSL.
<TheNumb> komuchy
<TheNumb> Wizard: archa? serio? ;/
<TheNumb> Wizard: gentoo trzeba było zainstalować jak Mhrok.
<Wizard> Gentoo ssie.
<TheNumb> Wizard: tak w ogóle to microsoft krul http://www.speedtest.net/result/3942431903.png
<Wizard> Pfff
<TheNumb> Wizard: rano było lepiej :D http://dl.thenumb.eu/img/speedtest.png
<Wizard> TheNumb: Ty pracujesz w Microsofcie
<Wizard> ?
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie.
<TheNumb> Nie pojebało mnie jeszcze :<
<TheNumb> ups
<TheNumb> powaliło*
<Mhrok> Wizard: ale mam przynajmniej ciepło w pokoju :)
<TheNumb> Wizard: czas ukochać gentoo.
<TheNumb> brb, idę psa wyprowadzić ;v
<TheNumb> brr
<TheNumb> ale zimno ;/
<Wizard> Ty, szybko ci poszło.
<TheNumb> Tylko na siku bo zimno ;p
<Wizard> A pies niewybiegany.
<TheNumb> e tam, małe szmatsu
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> gjm: widziałeś?
<Wizard> Co to szmatsu?
<TheNumb> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shih_tzu
<Mhrok> Mnie dziś jakiś pierdoła trzymał godzinę na powietrzu, bo nie umiał trafić na swoją działkę a miałem tam pomiary zrobić.
<TheNumb> Mhrok: jakie pomiary?
<pcctw> pewnie geodezyjne
<Wizard> TheNumb: Powiedz mi, że to pies twojej kobity i że miała go, zanim się poznaliście.
<pcctw> Wizard, lol
<TheNumb> Wizard: to akurat pies moich rodziców ;-)
<TheNumb> Moja kobita ma szczura (Yorka).
<TheNumb> Chociaż następnego planujemy wziąć bulwę.
<Wizard> Tylko koty.
<Wizard> :P
<TheNumb> Bulwa najlepsza!
<Wizard> Nie wiem co to.
<TheNumb> Buldog Francuski.
<Wizard> Bulgot :)
<Wizard> Obrzydliwy stwór.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Pole elektryczne i magnetyczne.
<gjm> Wizard: Co?
<TheNumb> Wizard: i właśnie o to chodzi :3
<Voldenet> Nic > coś
<Voldenet> nie ma to jak jakies randomowe zwierze, które pociągnie ci za zasilacz od laptopa albo zrzuci zewnętrzny dysk
<Voldenet> "because f!@# you, that's why"
<Wizard> Mój kot poszedł zbierać ciepło z blaszaka ;]
<BlessJah> Wizard: i dostarczać mu siersc
<Wizard> Też
<Wizard> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=176547
<pcctw> Wizard, tez szukam takiej osoby ;)
<Wizard> pcctw: Gdzie?
<pcctw> co gdzie? gdzie szukam? wszedzie ;)
<pcctw> nie jakos intensywnie bo nie lubie sie spieszyc, ale szukam ;) nawet kilka osob probowalo ale hmmm nie dalo za bardzo rady
<pcctw> a jesli chodzi ci o lokalizacje pomocy - najlepiej poprzez teamviewer, wiec wszedzie ;)
<Wizard> A co ci nie działa?:P
<Wizard> Jak nvidia, to się nie piszę.
<pcctw> amd
<Mhrok> Wizard: tego gościa spytałbym, czy ładna ta żona. :D
<pcctw> Wizard, z najwazniejszych problemow - drukarka, skaner, - sluchawki i mysz wiem ze trzaby pisac od zera sterowniki i oprogramowanie bo logitech ma wyjebane na linuksa
<pcctw> Mhrok, znaczy mnie? ;) zona jaka tylko sobie zachce - bo ja nie mam ;p
<pcctw> i do tego kilka innych pierdol, objasnien, ustawien itp... ;)
<pcctw> piszesz sie? znaczy probujesz? bo jak na razie wszyscy tylko probowali i sie poddawali ;)
<Mhrok> pcctw: Ale co? Niee, ja się nie znam na linuksach przecież. Mam gentoo teraz, nie rozmawiaj ze mną.
<Wizard> LOL
<pcctw> Mhrok, myslalem ze mowisz do Wizard o mnie i mojej zonie ;)
<Wizard> Mówił do mnie o żonie tego gościa, co na forum napisał.
<pcctw> aaaa - nie zalapalem ;)
<Wizard> :D
<Mhrok> :D
<Wizard> Mhrok: Jak spytam, to zaraz te ciule moderatory wyrzuco.
<Mhrok> Wizard: już wiesz dlaczego jeszcze nie ma tam jeszcze mojego posta :D
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony, to za same spekulacje moja mnie eksmituje :D
<pcctw> hehehe
<pcctw> co do posta, to wlasnie chyba trzeba nie pomagac, zeby zona zostala sama ;)
<pcctw> a przynajmniej zwlekac z pomoca do czasu eksmisji
<TheNumb> pcctw: jaka drukarka?
<pcctw> oooo nowy odwazny :)
<pcctw> TheNumb, canon lbp 7200cdn
<Mhrok> pcctw: i co nie działa?
<pcctw> sa stery jest wsparcie ;) tylko ghy ghy jakos nie chce to zaskoczyc
<pcctw> no nie dziala
<Mhrok> ubuntu?
<pcctw> aa dodam - poprzez siec
<TheNumb> linuks to syf
<TheNumb> ;x
<pcctw> tak 14.04
<Mhrok> pcctw: jak to masz podłączone, to po pierwsze.
<TheNumb> pcctw: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Canon_CAPT#network_printers
<TheNumb> Poczytaj tutaj.
<gjm> nie czytaj tego
<pcctw> TheNumb, to wszystko przerobione ;) i nawet wiecej innych
<gjm> to wiki archa
<TheNumb> A nie, to wiki parcha
<TheNumb> nie czytaj
<TheNumb> zarazisz się czymś czy coś ;/
<pcctw> Mhrok, modem-.router-.switch i do niego kompy i drukarka
<Mhrok> Wystarczyło odpisać, że po ethernecie lata.
<Mhrok> Rozumiem, że na windowsie działa bez problemu?
<pcctw> wszelkie proby spezly na tym ze nawet komp jej nie widzi w sieci
<pcctw> Mhrok, tak na win dziala
<gjm> eh, kurde
<pcctw> tzn ostatnia proba byla ze nawet ja widzial, ale i tak nie dalo sie nic druknac - choc szly komunkaty ze niby drukuje
<TheNumb> pcctw: pytanie, podłączyłeś ją do prundu?
<gjm> sam sobie zrobię przejściówkę
<pcctw> TheNumb, dobrze zaczynasz ;p ale tak miala prund
<TheNumb> :D
<Mhrok> pcctw: pingi szły do niej?
<pcctw> te oficjalne stery od canona jakos dziwnie tak szly
<pcctw> Mhrok, tego nie wiem - nie byla chyba pingowana
<pcctw> jak wyzej wspominalem - pomoc byla via teamviewer
<Mhrok> pcctw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190?action=show&redirect=CanonCaptPrinterDriver
<Mhrok> To sprawdzone?
<pcctw> przeze mnie nie (poddalem sie wczesniej) a przez innych - cholera wie - tyle rzeczy probowali ;)
<pcctw> to jest chlopaki chyba najwiekszy problem z linuksem - wszyscy pomagaja, ale za darmo
<pcctw> czlowiek chce zaplacic i wtedy jakby schody
<gjm> mi możesz zapłacić
<gjm> nie widzę problemu
<pcctw> ja nie moge - ja chce i chetnie zaplace ;) wiem ile jest warty czas ;)
<pcctw> gjm, no to na kiedy sie umawiamy? teamviewer dziala ;)
<gjm> eee… zostawiłem żelazko na gazie
<pcctw> zerkniesz co i jak i wtedy podasz cene - mysle ze sie dogadamy
<pcctw> ba nawet jestem tego pewien ;)
<gjm> nie no, żartuję
<gjm> jak chciałem mojego brothera podłączyć po wifi, to też się poddałem
<gjm> niby się da, ale po co
<pcctw> ja tu sie prawie tnę a ty zartujesz - a fuj ty niedobry :p
<TheNumb> gjm: mnie się udało ;C
<gjm> a mi się nie chciało
<gjm> praktycznie nie drukuję
<TheNumb> Ja też : D
<TheNumb> Wystarczy, że w windowsie jest skonfigurowany.
<pcctw> powiem tak - najczestsza rada bylo - wroc do windy heheheh
<gjm> a jak muszę, to mogę się poświęcić i odpalić windowsa
<Wizard> Ja w pracy :>
<Wizard> Ale ciii
<TheNumb> Wizard: kradziej papierów
<pcctw> no tak mialem wlasnie dlugo - kompy na ubuntu a przy drukarce laptop z windowsem ;)
<TheNumb> gjm: a którego masz bradera?
<pcctw> ale laptop sie 'skuńczył' no i teraz drukarka jako ozdoba robi
<pcctw> Wizard, w pracy tylko czarno-biale :/
<gjm> TheNumb: MFC-J6510DW
<pcctw> a kolory atramentowe
<TheNumb> ale kobyła
<gjm> welp
<TheNumb> ja to mam DCP-J315W
<gjm> siostra se ubzdurała, że będzie dużo drukować
<Mhrok> Ja kupiłem kiedyś za grosze jakiegoś Xeroxa. Nie ma do niego driverów na windowsy aktualne, to jadę przez RPi i CUPS. Tam działa ładnie :)
<gjm> a wychodzi na to, że najwięcej drukuje kot
<gjm> jak coś nawciska
<TheNumb> :D
<pcctw> hehehe
<Wizard> lol
<pcctw> no ja najczesciej drukowalem ksiazki i zdjecia
<pcctw> a teraz przestalem czytac przez brak tej drukarki hehehe
<TheNumb> książki :|
<pcctw> nie lubie czytac z monitora
<TheNumb> nie szkoda drzew?
<TheNumb> To kup sobie czytnik książek :F
<Mhrok> Ja mam kindle od takich zabaw :D
<pcctw> one i tak juz sa sciete ;p
<Wizard> OJ, małą czcionką drukuje.
<TheNumb> wyjdzie taniej niż drukować.
<Mhrok> pcctw: query
<pcctw> Mhrok, <pcctw> nie lubie czytac z monitora
<TheNumb> pcctw: kindle to nie taki zwykły monitor
<TheNumb> ;c
<Mhrok> pcctw: Tyś widział kindle kiedyś?
<TheNumb> :DDD
<Wizard> Kindle jest fajne.
<pcctw> Mhrok, tys slyszal szeleszczacy kindle?
<Mhrok> To jest tak, jakbyś porównywał zegar słoneczny z cyfrowym.
<TheNumb> szeleszczenie przeszkadza w czytaniu
<Wizard> I dlatego nie masz matury? :>
<TheNumb> tak
<Mhrok> pcctw: Nie, ale słyszałem jak się łamie ekran w kindlu :D
<pcctw> nie to jest tak jakbys porownywal prawdziwe jedzenie z e421
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> pcctw: chciałem Ci pomóc
<TheNumb> ale zmieniłem zdanie :D
<Wizard> e421… Przez ciebie się głodny zrobiłem
<pcctw> TheNumb, :)
<TheNumb> idę sobie zrobić soylenta
<pcctw> Wizard, smacznego ;)
<TheNumb> brb
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Też chciałem spróbować, ale cholernik nie odpowiada na privie. Albo jest niezarejestrowany i nie chodzi mu query.
<TheNumb> gjm: a jak zainstaluję archa to będę fajny?
<Wizard> Ej, e421 to jakiś alkohol
<TheNumb> Substancja przeciwzbrylająca, słodzik niskokaloryczny, substancja wypełniająca, itp.
<TheNumb> nom
<TheNumb> nom
<BlessJah> wygląda na to że alkohol
<TheNumb> ciekawe co można z tego pędzić
<pcctw> Wizard, substancja zbrylajaca - to cos co powoli ale skutecznie zabija - a masz to prawie wszedzie ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: z drugiej strony metanol też jest alkoholem
<Wizard> Manitolówkę ;]
<pcctw> poczytaj - i jak wyzej - smacznego ;)
<BlessJah> także nie ryzykowałbym spożywania nieznanych alkoholi
<Wizard> pcctw: Oddychanie też zabija.
<Wizard> pcctw: Jesteś jednym z tych vegepedałów?
<BlessJah> woda, powietrze, grawitacja
<Wizard> Arch to gunwo :/
<Wizard> qt się kompiluje już 2h
<Mhrok> Kompilujesz qt?
<Wizard> Tak, betę 5.4
<Mhrok> Nie masz co robić.
<Mhrok> Zimno Ci?
<Wizard> Właśnie tak, chyba mam gorączkę :/
<Mhrok> I dlatego kompilujesz qt?
<pcctw> Wizard, vegepedał? musisz bardziej sprecyzowac ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: polecam okład z kobiecej piersi
<TheNumb> Wizard: instalujesz z AUR? :D
<Mhrok> pcctw: rowerzysta wegetarianin, tak chyba to należy rozumieć. :D
<pcctw> Wizard, na rowerze jezdzic nie moge
<Wizard> No taki gość, co "je zdrowo", ale nie je mięsa, jajek, jogurtu i wszystkich znajomych namawia przez męczenie do zaprzestania jedzenia kiełbasy, szynki, jajecznicy i pizzy.
<pcctw> miesko lubie - najlepiej młode :p
<TheNumb> martwe płody w sensie?
<Wizard> No masz, na dodatek erotoman ;)
<pcctw> Wizard, :D
<pcctw> Wizard, jestem jakby starszej daty i wychowany bylem na prawdziwym jedzeniu ;)
<pcctw> do tego jak dodasz ze to sztucznegowno bardziej szkodzi niz pomaga - ze o smaku i przyjemnosci jedzenia nie wspomne
<pcctw> tak - chcialbym byc bardziej ekologiczny
<Wizard> Ze sztucznych jedzeń najbardziej nie lubię czosnku.
<pcctw> sztuczne najgorsze chyba warzywa i mieso - toż to kurwa nawet nie przypomina smaku prawdziwego jedzenia
<pcctw> ale czego oczekiwac jak w hamburgerze zamiast miesa daja aromatyzowany papier toaletowy (szary) ze wzmacniaczami smakow :P
<Wizard> Nie klnij
<pcctw> Wizard, nie klne
<pcctw> to ty klniesz ;)
<pcctw> wiec powiem - nie klnij ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: zobacz czy w makepkg.conf masz odpowiednią ilość -j w MAKEOPTS :P
<Wizard> Brak miejsca na urządzeniu :D
<Wizard> JAPIERDOLĘ
<TheNumb> hue hue
<TheNumb> ale ten Wizard brzydko przeklina
<Wizard> No bo kurde :(
<pcctw> TheNumb, on nie przeklina - on marzy teraz ;)
<pcctw> ale Wizard to nie grudzien, nie czas zyczen :p
<TheNumb> Paczcie chama
<TheNumb> Ledwo wszedł na kanał a już po kolei wszystkich obraża ;/
<TheNumb> Wizard: a jakież to DE zainstalował w parchu?
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak zamierzasz klnąć to przynajmniej małpę zdejmij
<Wizard> :(
<BlessJah> o, działa
<BlessJah> Wizard: magia, nie jesteś jedyny czarnoksiężnikiem na kanale!
<Wizard> :(
 * Wizard czuje się jak nagi bez maupy.
<Wizard> TheNumb: XFCE
<TheNumb> afuj
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> MIałem wypróbować reactosa.
<jacekowski> a to juz dziala?
<TheNumb> w virtualboxie działa
<jacekowski> czyli bez zmian od 5 lat
<gjm> Ashiren: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10364176_670375169747715_7998411227494296881_n.jpg?oh=12474cf8a4022af7c1734a45e7f211a2&oe=551C7BA0&__gda__=1423450392_5a5c413a459f3712222457183ce0779f
<gjm> bardzo ładny link
<pcctw> ooo cze jacekowski ;)
<Ashiren> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-28
<Wizard> Cześć
<gjm> Cześć, trollu.
<kretu> no cześć
<kretu> ;-]
<TheNumb> o/
<kretu> \o
<Wizard> Heil :>
<TheNumb> o/
<kretu> Wizard: idziesz do więzienia, nie przechodzisz przez start i nie otrzymujesz premii
<kretu> :>
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: zainstalowałeś już Gentoo? ;x
<Wizard> Nie, jeszcze mam Archa
<TheNumb> phi
<Wizard> A w pracy Ubuntu
<TheNumb> Tylko Ubuntu!
<TheNumb> Err, Gentoo
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Widzisz, propagandzia działa.
<TheNumb> :<
<kretu> TheNumb: czasy, gy Wizard miał co tydzień nową dystrybucję i był jej wyznawcą, dawno się skończyły
<TheNumb> ;C
<TheNumb> Wizard: miałeś kiedyś pld? :D
<kretu> ja miałem
<TheNumb> kretu: złapali Ciebie na ulicy i kazali zainstalować?
<kretu> w sumie nadal mam(pod opieką)
<TheNumb> mhm
<kretu> TheNumb: coś w ten deseń ;-]
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> kretu: Skończyły się, bo: 1. Elive umarł, 2. Ożeniłem się.
<Wizard> Są priorytety.
<BlessJah> not so elive anymore
<Wizard> No teraz to już i tak bez sensu.
<Wizard> e17 jest takim koszmarem, że żal dupę ściska.
<Wizard> Stworzyli potwora.
<kretu> Wizard: to co się teraz uzywa? ;>
<TheNumb> Mac OS X
<TheNumb> A co innego? :|
<shuman> yelloł
<shuman> czy do ubuntu są jakieś sterowniki do netbooków samsunga?
<shuman> :)
<shuman> kiedyś były samsung-tools, teraz ich nie widzę :/ złe repo czy już takiego pakietu nie ma?
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> moze ppa
<shuman> właśnie znalazłem
<shuman> ppa:voria/ppa jeżeli ktoś by potrzebował ;)
<Ashiren> eeyup
<kretu> 14:56 < shuman> yelloł
<kretu> tak się teraz gimby witają?
<gjm> kto się przezywa, sam się tak nazywa
<kretu> jesteś u pani
 * Wizard ziewa.
<gjm> muchę połkniesz.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2014/11/24/d9c5563c-5d21-49d3-a7f5-b593b995999b.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-29
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8370408448/hD4B3A0B9/
<Wizard> Cześć
<Wizard> Ashiren: Pisz po polsku, no kurde, czy to takie trudne?
<Ashiren> wesołej kototy?
<Wizard> Po polsku się mówi - sobota, imieniny kota…
<Wizard> Ale ty widać gimnazjum kończłeś, to ntam uczą w którą stronę długopis trzymać, żeby pisał, nie? :P
<Ashiren> tam tego nie ucza
<Ashiren> za wysoki poziom
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> LOL, właśnie zerknąłem na zdjęcia.
<Wizard> Ten rudy dobry :D
<Ashiren> dopiero teraz :?
<gjm> Ashiren: http://ujeb.se/zq4f
<gjm> :3
<Ashiren> o.o
<gjm> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10420318_766613610076454_8577525907620278206_n.jpg?oh=be4b873b7fd26644e078663f76b09a6d&oe=550842DE&__gda__=1423532887_31c7ae9e4e41e106e700fcbba3a4eb33
<gjm> naćpiał się
<Ashiren> http://i.imgur.com/4da9RZN.gif
<gjm> mnie dziś kot tak podrapał, że omujborze
<Ashiren> :3
<gjm> https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10628249_759341037470378_4498682413739358057_n.jpg?oh=9abf351ee38b377670031f5977759030&oe=5512AE8A
<Wizard> Ashiren: Ja irca jeszcze nie przyjmuję dożylnie.
<Wizard> Ale mi łapy zmarzły.
<Wizard> gjm: Moja nie lubi kocimiętki :)
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/gh2Kydf.jpg
<TheNumb> :DDDDD
<kretu> czarne nie ćpają
<kretu> sprawdzone i potwierdzone
<isthisreallife> czesc
<isthisreallife> mam partycje ntfs na ktorej trzymam filmy itp
<isthisreallife> da sie ja podzielic z poziomu ubuntu na dwie?
<isthisreallife> mam ja do polowy zapelniana
<isthisreallife> ale nie chce stracic zadnych danych
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> zabawa z partycjami bez backupu... no no lubimy zyc na krawedzi
<Ashiren> mozesz za pomoca gparted zmniejszyc ntfs
<Ashiren> tylko jak zawsze trzeba zrobic backup plikow no chyba ze lubisz adrenaline
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/WwfjwBZ.jpg
<kretu> nawet żadnego "dziękuję"
<kretu> niewychowana ta dzisiejsza młodzież
<TheNumb> kretu: to nie młodzież tylko gówniok jakiś
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Kuwa, jak zaczynałem z linuksem, to miałem płytki z RedHatem, to miałem modem 56k
<Wizard> I 0202122.
<TheNumb> : D
<gjm> Wizard: oddaj Mojżeszowi piątaka
<TheNumb> gjm: oddawaj hajs
<gjm> wiesz co teraz zrobię?
<gjm> hrhr
<kretu> kadrykadry?
<gjm> mam nadzieję, że zmądrzeje
<TheNumb> Nawet nie zauważyłem tego +q
<TheNumb> :(
<kretu> gjm: albo przynajmniej ty
<gjm> ja jestem bardzo mądry
<kretu> widać właśnie
<gjm> :>
<gjm> kretu: czemu jesteś niemiły?
<TheNumb> jedyny niemiły na tym kanale to gjm :<
<Wizard> A ja a ja ja?
<gjm> jajajajaja
<TheNumb> kokodżambo
<ftpd> Ja też jestem niemiły :(
<kretu> gjm: ja zawsze jestem niemiły
<kretu> dla wszystkich
<gjm> to niedobrze
<kretu> wcale nie
<gjm> wcale tak
<TheNumb> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2714
<Ashiren> co to za gunwo
<mati75> od paru dni mam iso
<mati75> tak poza tym cinnamon ssie
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> jak wszystko od clefa
<mati75> gość ma ciekawe pomysły
<mati75> ale python
<mati75> agrr
<TheNumb> a co lepsze? perl? :DDD
<Ashiren> php
<TheNumb> roket fjul
<gjm> cobol
<kretu> habemus papa
<gjm> trzeciego?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-30
<Novice201y> Hello. Do You know open source alternative for livestream.com ?
<Ashiren> do we?
<gjm> Novice201y: A niechaj narodowie wżdy postronni znają, iż Polacy nie gęsi, iż swój język mają.
<gjm> sucker
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage!
<Novice201y> gjm: Znasz alternatywę dla livestream.com?
<Ashiren> przestraszyles go
<mateusz> Siema, ktoś używa wtyczki w chrome do zrobienia screenshota pełnej strony? Wtyczka która działa pod windą nie hula pod ubuntu ;/
<m477> zainstaluje shuttera
<mateusz> ale chodzi o to że chcę zrobić screenshot strony która jest bardzo długa, i najlepiej bez żadnej zabawy
<mateusz> więc w grę wchodzą tylko wtyczki do chrome, tyle że nie działają poprawnie pod ubuntu ;/
<m477> wydaje mi sie ze shutter oferuje takie mozliwosci
<crb0> crtl+p  :D
<mateusz> obczaje shuttera, dzięki ;p
<crb0> nie ma problem
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> LOL
<gjm> co?
<Wizard> Właśnie na polsacie sport poleciał pasek z reklamą jakiegoś dodatkowego kanału z boksem.
<Wizard> I cena - 3,99z³
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Co za cyce, 2014 rok a oni kodowania nie umiom ustawić
<TheNumb> Wizard: pewnie używają parcha w tym polsacie ;/
<TheNumb> A tam jak wiadomo nic nie działa jak należy.
<Wizard> No
<TheNumb> Nawet nie umieją poprawnie zrobić systemd :F
<TheNumb> Już w Gentoo lepiej działa.
<TheNumb> O, manjaro dawno nie testowałem.
<Ashiren> a kiedy bedzie thenumbix
<Ashiren> z systemd napisanym w php
<TheNumb> Ashiren: jak przepiszą KDE do GTK 3
<Ashiren> a gtk na js
<TheNumb> done
<TheNumb> tofu
<Wizard> Ashiren: To już się stało.
<Wizard> Nie uważałeś.
<Wizard> Obadaj GJS.
<TheNumb> przecież napisałem done
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> gjs to bardziej binding do gtk w sumie
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz backend gtk w js to zobacz sobie broadway <:
<TheNumb> Można uruchomić prawie każdą aplikację gtk+3 w przeglądarce
<Ashiren> good for them
<Ashiren> ale ja chce uruchomic systemd w przegladarce
<TheNumb> Ashiren: możesz sobie uruchomić systemd-ui w przeglądarce
<TheNumb> Wizard: co się zepsuło od czasu kiedy zainstalowałeś parcha?
<Wizard> Nic jeszcze.
<Wizard> Ale ani razu nie aktualizowałem ;]
<TheNumb> Czyli nie zapuszczałeś pacman -Seeyou
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> Spytaj raczej co mi jeszcze nie działa :P
<TheNumb> Wizard: co jeszcze nie działa?
<Wizard> Podgłaszanie w pulse :(
<TheNumb> :<
<Ashiren> za malo systemd jak widac
<Ashiren> trzeba rozmnozyc
<TheNumb> Wizard: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MyaIx-J-RA
<Wizard> Tylko nie to…
<Ashiren> hm?
<Wizard> Żeby nie było, kresowy polski mi nie przeszkadza, ale ileż można to oglądać :D
<TheNumb> To nie jest kresowy polski :D
<TheNumb> Koleś jest szwedem i uczy się kilku języków ;-)
<Wizard> To od Litwina się uczył tego polskiego?
<TheNumb> O, Rammstein znowu jest w Spotify :3
<inzaghi89> a to zniknął?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-23
<sylwek> wziałęm z play internet: FORMUŁA 4 LTE UNLIMITED,,, i 25GB pobrałem i prędkośc spadłą do 16kb/s,,, wiec gdzie ten UNlimited
<sylwek> ?
<mati75> czytaj regulamin usługi
<mati75> unlimited to tylko nazwa produktu
<sylwek> teraz to wiem
<sylwek> trzeba kolejne 40zł dopłacać co miesiąc zeby był naprawde bez limitu
<gjm> ja mam lte z playa i działa
<sylwek> mnie tez działa, nawet 30Mb/s mam w domu,, ale to na wiosce wiec tak bedzie chodziło słabo
 * drathir sie zastanawia czy kiedykolwiek osoby zrozumia, ze net komorkowy to nie normalny net tylko  mobilne narzedzie do sprawdzania maili w podrozy lub jesli nie ma innej mozliwosci stacjonarnie... normalny net to tylko kabel, albo swiatlo...
<drathir> sysek: na dlugo sie wpakowales? ;/
<drathir> sysek: tabfail...
<jacekn_> drathir: e tam jak ktos pracuje jak sysadmin to mobilny tez daje rade spokojnie
<qermit> najlepszy jest dialup przez radio linię na zapiździajewie
<qermit> ssh host - kawusia, user - kawusia, hasło - kawusia, wklepanie komend z pamięci - kawusia
<drathir> qermit: ale te kolejowe radiolinie czy miedziaki przy torach kladzione to niy do dzis potrafia dzialac ;p
<drathir> jacekn: owszem tez ujdzie...
<firemark> drathir: chodzi o wolność łącza czy security?
<jacekn> drathir: jak ja na takim mobilmy przez troche pracowalem to mialem ping ok 150ms z PL to UK gdzie byly serwery
<jacekn> nie jest idealnie ale spokojnie mozna pracowac. I tak to jest o polowe mniej jak ludzie z AU maja
<drathir> firemark: pingi jak z kosmosu, niestabilnosc dluga synchronizacja czesto zanizanie technologii no i co najlepsze nadajniki z zepsutym roamingiem, juz nie wspominajac o warunkach meterologicznych co tez ladnie potrafia ubic jakosc... mobilne to jak nazwa mowi tylko jako zapasowy a nie normalny net...
<drathir> jacekn: jedyne co moge dobrego powiedziec to to, ze i tak pl jakosciowo wypada znacznie lepiej niz zagranica... tu musze przyznac racje...
<firemark> dziwne, nie jest tak źle z orange jak chodzi o sieć
<drathir> jacekn: za granica timeotu i pingi po 3k ms to norma czesto gesto jest...
<firemark> jedynie w pendolino dostaję krwotoku z netem
<drathir> i to nie nawet na odludziu totalnym...
<firemark> ale to normalne, sam pociag to jedna puszczka pandory
<qermit> firemark: nie wiem jak teraz, ale jeszcze niedawno większość masztów/BTS była podłączona za pomocą E1/T1
<jacekn> drathir: w niektorych miejscach tak, szczegolnie jak duza metropolia
<qermit> jak wprowadzili LTE to się to trochę zaczęło zmieniać
<drathir> firemark: o orange zlego slowa nie moge powiedziec moze jestem stronniczy bo sam mam z orange, ale wypacz jak edge mi smiaga szybciej od hdspa+ z plusa przy czum do nadajnika plusa nawet z 500m nie ma to tylko wspolczuc uzytkownikom zlodziejskiego plusa...
<drathir> wypacz/wybacz*
<qermit> wypacz :)
<qermit> drathir: wypaczam ci rzeczywistość
<drathir> wypatrz lepsze by bylo ^^
<drathir> no i orange nawed na lipnym zasiegu 2m na e51 ciaglo... na bb kolo 3 cisnie...
<firemark> drathir: no orange akurat spoko… ale neostrada od orange to akurat porażka jest
<firemark> trochę się wkurwiłem jak mi zablokowali port 80 'for secure'
<drathir> firemark: nie no chyba zartujesz? ^^
<firemark> no nie zartuje
<firemark> jak dzwoniłem to babka uznala ze musialbym zerwać umowę i zapłacić karę
<firemark> bo oni mają to domyślnie i nie zamierzają wyłączać
<drathir> neo jedynie 25 blokuje... inne tylko jak cos naprawde spamowego leci ale to rzadkosc...'
<firemark> a zablokowali 80 tylko qrwa dlatego, ze router nadawał na 80 na ten ip
<firemark> pewnie furtka zeby admin mógł wejść i zobaczyć co jest nie tak
<drathir> a to ciekawe naprawde, w sumie pierwszy raz sie spotykam...
<firemark> jeszcze 22 był zablokowany ale to akurat przez zabezpieczenie w javascripcie przez "panel admina" w routerze
<qermit> firemark: a 443?
<firemark> qermit: nie pamietam
<qermit> firemark: poza tym kto używa obecnie portu 80
<qermit> lamy jakieś
<drathir> a tak livebox domyslnie ma spi...
<drathir> i to high jak dobrze pamietam...
<firemark> qermit: ja korzystam, na zasadzie "patrz, mam fajne dane"
<firemark> i musze dawać linka z portem. No brzydkie :D
<drathir> w sensie wszystko in zablokowane tylko out zeswolone...
<drathir> zezwolone*
<drathir> firemark: sprobuj na routerze przekierowac 443 na 80 moze zadziala...
<qermit> ale po co
<drathir> no albo bezposredno...
<qermit> skoro można dawać linki https://firemark.to-dupa/hgw
<firemark> ;-P
<drathir> firemark: cjdns-a postaw to sie nawet nie skapna co leci... ;p
<firemark> juz nie mam orange jako net
<firemark> przeszedłem na netie. I jest ok
<drathir> firemark: a jak z synchronizacja ? nie ma problemow?
<firemark> synchronizacją czego
<drathir> firemark: modemu...
<firemark> nie narzekam
 * drathir slyszal, ze na zatloczonych szafach problemy czesto bywaja... A tak to fajnie, ze smiga...
<firemark> mam podłączony cubieboard przez 24h
<firemark> i daje rady
<drathir> firemark: oni tez daja soje modemy ?
<firemark> tak
<drathir> ciekawe jakie proponuja ;p
<firemark> pewnie chujowe, ale wystarcza mi
<firemark> i tak mnie w chuja zrobili
<firemark> bo oczywiscie nikt nie wspomniał o tym, że ten modem kosztuje 200zł
<drathir> ;/ kurczaki 60zl bys dolozyl i mialbys tplinka... to nie fajnie zroblii...
<firemark> no szczególnie że te ciulstwo pewnie nie jest wart 30zł :-)
<kazimiera> siemka :)
<kazimiera> ktos korzysta z f-droid zamiast tego sklepu z google play?
<TheNumb> nie
<drathir> w sumie darmowe z marketu mozna bez logowania podobno instalowac...
<TheNumb> ee chyba nie
<drathir> TheNumb: byla stronka ktora linki bezposrednie do apk daje do pobrania...
<TheNumb> apkmirror
<TheNumb> masa takich stron
<drathir> mozliwe ze to nawet ta...
<kazimiera> hmm bo mnie interesuje to pod wzgledem braku reklam
<TheNumb> masz reklamy w google play? :D
<TheNumb> bo te w aplikacjach da się wyciąć w hosts
<kazimiera> no ja wlasnie nie wiem jak to dziala. Ale ze sa od googla to wiadoma sprawa :)
<gjm> jak nie chcesz reklam, to kup pełną wersję aplikacji :^)
<kazimiera> tzn one nie sa od google?
 * kazimiera mysli
<kazimiera> z drugiej strony moze ten f-droid jest bardziej wolnosciowy
<kazimiera> maja na lewa strone c :D
<qermit> gjm: albo wgraj customowego andka
<gjm> na co? :>
<qermit> na reklamy
<qermit> ksobkowiak: a to nie jest copyleft?
<ksobkowiak> co masz na mysli?
<ksobkowiak> chyba miales kogos innego na mysli :)
<Ashiren> f-droid dziala, ma tylko appki open source
<qermit> 20:49 < kazimiera> maja na lewa strone c :D
<qermit> 20:49 < kazimiera> z drugiej strony moze ten f-droid jest bardziej wolnosciowy
<qermit> ksobkowiak: masz racje
<firemark> [Quit: Wychodzi z Matrixa]
<firemark> whoa
<crusty> to on wie?
<firemark> wybraniec.
<firemark> wtf, ty też tutaj?
<firemark> czy kanały pomyliłem
<crusty> w sumie nawet nie zauważyłem, że odezwałeś się na innym
<crusty> o.O
<firemark> po chuj ten caly irc jak wszyscy są na wszystkich kanałach
<crusty> bo nie wszędzie gjm ma +o
<firemark> hm.
<crusty> gdyby miał władzę absolutną w całej sieci
<crusty> to by było co innego :o
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-24
<gjm> było blisko
<zasek> kupilem antene zewnętrzną do Play LTE po podlączeniu jeszcze gorzej chodzi niz chodizło
<zasek> podłaczam do Rx/tx
<zasek> nadajnik widze przez okno, około 3 km
<zasek> nie wiem co grane jest
<zasek_> ??
<gjm> ¿¿
<qermit> =====3
<zasek_> ?
<qermit> =====3----*
<zasek_> nie kapcze
<zasek_> jakis hebrajski jezyk
<gjm> Heszke w meszke, him, heszke w meszke, him
<gjm> Ryszki szyszki, szyszki, to Król Albanii!
<gjm> Szere mere, chociosz teszto, sztara sztasz
<gjm> Ruchnin szniszkin, osznisz sztisznisz, kurwasz haj
<zasek_> najebany ?
<gjm> proszę się wyrażać
<zasek_> tak to wygląda
<gjm> zmiana
<CookieM> tylko dla ludzi o mocnych nerwach http://i.4cdn.org/gif/1448344056251.webm
<gjm> 4fag
<Voldenet> CookieM: to obrzydliwe, wklejam na /amsg
<Voldenet> :-)
<gjm> co to kurde za zwierz
<zasek_> hehe
<zasek_> a to był zwierz?
<zasek_> eee, co zrobic zeby za kazdym razem jak zamkne pokrywa lapka i otworze nie pojawiało mi sie " konfiguracja ekranu" ?
<zasek_> ubuntu 14.04 + Xface
<zasek_> widze że każdy ma zero wiedzy na ten temat
<gjm> zwłaszcza ty
<zasek_> wal sie
<zasek_> gjm
<gjm> no, panie kolego
<zasek_> siedzisz to na kanale jak jakis debil i piszesz w jakim kurda zydoewskim jezyku
<cylon> zasek_: http://bfy.tw/2xEt
<sysek> ktoś coś pisał do mnie
<sysek> tabfail
<sylwek> o gjm
<gjm> o ja
<sylwek> cisza dalj tu
<sylwek> ?
<sylwek> dalej
<sylwek> napisz cos w tym żydowskim języku co przedtem
<sylwek> :)
<sylwek> gjm> Heszke w meszke, him, heszke w meszke, him
<sylwek> <gjm> Ryszki szyszki, szyszki, to Król Albanii!
<sylwek> <gjm> Szere mere, chociosz teszto, sztara sztasz
<sylwek> <gjm> Ruchnin szniszkin, osznisz sztisznisz, kurwasz haj
<sylwek> SPAM
<Dread> gjm: weź go coś
<sylwek> co niby, gosc banuje a sam spami
<sylwek> on wie dobrze kogo zablokował przedtem
<gjm> nie, kogo?
<sylwek> zasek_
<sylwek> ???
<gjm> no i co w związku z tym?
<sylwek> nic,
<sylwek> jak to sie mówi: bogu
<sylwek> :):)
<gjm> jest druh boruh?
<sylwek> taaa,  albo jak te isisy allah-abkdah
<sylwek> czy jak to sie pisze
<sylwek> dzis putin rakietą dostał, następna woja bedzie
<sylwek> wojna
<sylwek> i?
<jacekowski> wiecie jakie chile jest fajne
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> zlot jakis?
<jacekowski> prawie jak hiszpania ale takie bardziej europejskie
<jacekowski> i gadaja po angielsku
<sylwek> no to fajnie
<jacekowski> https://gallery.jacekowski.org/index.php/Hobbiton
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza to
<jacekowski> https://gallery.jacekowski.org/index.php/Hobbiton/DSC01455
<jacekowski> porownajcie sobie z filmem
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-25
<zasek> hello
<gjm> ekhm
<zasek> znowu
<gjm> co ciekawego powiesz?
<zasek> teraz juz nic
<zasek> bo mnie zbanujesz znowu
<gjm> no
<zasek> wiec popatrze sobie w ekran tylko
<zasek> w te niesamowite rozmowy sobie popatrze jakie tu są
<zasek> :)
<jacekn> jacekowski: to jak hobbiton w chile maja?
<jacekowski> jacekn: hobbiton w nowej zealandi
<jacekowski> jacekn: ale w chile bylem po drodze do meksyku
<jacekowski> i udalo im sie zgubic moja torbe
<jacekowski> i co ciekawsze nie ta z alkoholem
<jacekowski> i w meksyku ja jeszcze mieli bo ja musialem samemu przez granice przeniesc i odstawic do zaladowania
<jacekowski> a w guadalajara juz nie bylo
<jacekn> jacekowski: no tak myslalem z tym hobbitonem ale mowiles o chile i wkleiles linka do hobbitonu
<jacekowski> jacekn: bo ja teraz robie londyn->singapur->christchurch->auckland->santiago->meksyk->londyn
<jacekn> tyle dwutlenku wegla ;)
<jacekowski> i na dodatek w biznes klasie
<jacekowski> nawet dreamlinerem lecialem
<jacekn> to jeszcze wiecej dwutlenku
<jacekn> znaczy dreamliner nie
<zasek> znowu
<oskar_> Co się stało z ubuntu.pl?
<Dread> chyba umarło
<oskar_> dziś dopiero zauważyłem. Ale google pokazuje kopie z 23 listopada
<firemark> wut :D
<Ashiren> nikt nie uzywa ubuntu. taka prawda
<firemark> mysle ze uzywaja. Ale juz nie jest łał jak 10 lat temu ;p
<BlessJah> mnie zaskoczylo ze na distrowatch debian stoi wyzej od ubuntu
<BlessJah> po raz pierwszy od dawna
<Ashiren> moze wliczaja jego derivativy
<BlessJah> nie, licza oddzielnie kazde distro
<firemark> lol, pochodna z debiana
<firemark> to chyba delta diraca musi byc przy nowej wersji distro :D
<BlessJah> firemark: delta diraca to niewielka zmiana
<firemark> BlessJah: delta diraca jest… dziwna
<firemark> i trudno powiedziec ze niewielka… jej długość dąży do 0 a wysokość do +inf
<BlessJah> czemu dziwna?
<BlessJah> funkcja jak każda inna
<BlessJah> firemark: wiem co to delta diraca
<BlessJah> zacząłeś jakiś kurs z automatyki pewnie, mylę się?
<firemark> nie, skończyłem studia 2 tygodnie temu
<firemark> jestę magisterę
<firemark> więc tak, spierdalaj :D
<firemark> zwyczajnie mnie funkcja intrygowała i tyle
<BlessJah> czyli uczyles sie do egzaminow :D
<firemark> nah
<firemark> nie chce mi sie naprawdę wkurwiać ;P
<BlessJah> tak, idź poeksplorować dzisiejsze xkcd
 * BlessJah powinien wykopać za bluzgi
<BlessJah> ale mam dzisiaj dobry dzień
<firemark> oj, ja bym bez przekleństw nie mógłbym pracować
<firemark> no chyba że bym miał kokainę
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-26
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<gjm> o mały włos
<jacekn_> widzieliscie juz nowe raspberry pi? $5, to taniej jak piwo w Londynie
<gjm> jacekn: ty jesteś afair w uk?
<jacekn> gjm: tak
<gjm> ile kosztuje list z uk do bolandy?
<jacekn> zalezy jaki duzy: http://www.royalmail.com/personal/international-delivery/international-standard http://www.royalmail.com/personal/international-delivery/international-economy
<gjm> eh, ale widzę, że i tak już chyba nawet w uk nie można kupić
<firemark> ja sie zastanawiam czy warto kupować
<firemark> niby fajna zabawka, ale co ja z tym zrobię :D
<BlessJah> nic
<gjm> nie bądź niemiły
<firemark> ja też jestem niemiły
<BlessJah> jesli nie zamierzasz robic cokolwiek wiecej z GPIO niz podpiecie kilku ledów i buzzera, to nic nie zrobisz
<firemark> myslę nad skrzynką do automatów
<gjm> BlessJah: niby czemu?
<firemark> tylko nie wiem czy akurat 1ghz by uciągnął gry od mame
<gjm> jest spi, jest i2c
<gjm> jest uart
<gjm> firemark: poszukaj projektów na raspberry pi 2, te stare
<gjm> to jest to ten sam soc
<gjm> i ma tyle samo ramu
<firemark> no ja sie zastanawiam. Bo mam zaduzo płyt głównych i dysków
<firemark> które z chęcią bym się kiedyś też pozbył…
<gjm> do tego china konwerter lvds + mała matryca
<gjm> i fajny mamebox
<BlessJah> gjm: dla mnie to wszystko to GPIO
<gjm> xD
<firemark> gpio to też jest
<gjm> podpinasz moduł gps i masz logger za grosze
<firemark> ile moduł gps kosztuje tak btw?
<gjm> za $15 znajdziesz
<firemark> mhm
<system0x001> Jakie jest najlepsze rozwązanie uruchamiania skryptów w nautilusie na zaznaczonym katalogu ?
<system0x001> dodam, że PWD działa tylko na otwary
<system0x001> katalogu
<system0x001> otwartym*
<Guest93683> hej, mam problem z oc i temperatura procka na linuxie, moglby ktos pomoc?
<firemark> 1st
<firemark> no to juz nie ma problemu
<drathir> ugotowal sie zapewne...
<firemark> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-27
<gjm> co te splitnode
<jacekn> gjm: jakis DDoS
<gjm> you don't say
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> mam nadzieje ze do caturday sie unormuje
<jacekn> ale ciekawe ze w Black Friday botnety DDoSuja freenode a nie jakies sklepy internetowe czy cos
<gjm> jacekn: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/11/27/paniejawle.png
<gjm> rak kontent
<sylwek> jest tu GIZMO?
<Dread> a znasz śpiocha?
<sylwek> nie a ty?
<gjm> spi: edralaj
<sylwek> ?
<sylwek> gjm: co?
<gjm> tajne hasło
<Ashiren> siusiak!
<sylwek> masz?
<sylwek> gjm: to twoje hasło mi sie z czyms rymuje
<sylwek> moge napisac?
<sylwek> gjm spi, gjm sni, gjm wstaje, gjm kazdemu daje, gjm sie przebudzil i mowi dawaj,,, a ty mu mowisz wypierdalaj,,, fajne co nie
<gjm> nie
<sylwek> czego nie
<gjm> czemu*
<sylwek> sie rymuje przeciez
<sylwek> no i?
<gjm> 2pac rymował i nie żyje
<Ashiren> rymuje sie z Caturday
<gjm> przypadek?
<sylwek> no raczej
<gjm> nie sądzę
<sylwek> fajne no wez
<sylwek> fajne i tyle
<sylwek> <gjm> Ryszki szyszki, szyszki, to Król Albanii!
<sylwek> :):)
<sylwek> <gjm> Szere mere, chociosz teszto, sztara sztasz
<gjm> właśnie uzbroiłeś głowice
<sylwek> odpalisz?
<sylwek> bo ja nie chce
<sylwek> :)
<sylwek> na SYRie ODPAL
<sylwek> sie ucieszą
<sylwek> namikołaja dostaną
<gjm> nie triggeruj
<sylwek> ?
<sylwek> pisz po naszemu, tu chyba polski język jest
<sylwek> nie ruski nie francuski nie angielski ,,, polski
<gjm> ,,,,,,,,,,,
<sylwek> a to ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<sylwek> to po naszmu/
<sylwek> po naszemu jest?
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage
<sylwek> acha
<sylwek> ISIS
<gjm> allahu akbar
<sylwek> to akurat nie tak jak napisales
<gjm> hakuna matata
<sylwek> sie mowi i pisze  " przyjdz do granic Polski to zobaczysz allaha wczesniej niz ci sie wydaje"
<sylwek> :)
<sylwek> i gitara
<jacekn> gjm: haha dobry ten link
<gjm> wiem
<gjm> gdyby nie był dobry, to bym nie wrzucał ;]
<jacekn> "virtuti cebulari"
<sylwek> gjm: wierzysz zw Boga?
<gjm> zw?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/7LvSgx1.jpg
<sylwek> ta
<sylwek> to tak czy  nie ?
<firemark> sylwek: a chuj cie czy wierzy?
<d42> ateista nie może być opem :3
<sylwek> hhheh
<sylwek> cegła do nogi i do SANU
<sylwek> niech  si e topią
<sylwek> a ch,,,,j
<sylwek> gjm: napis cos po zydowsku jak ostatnio
<sylwek> fajnie sie czytalo
<gjm> hare kriszna. będzie ban
<sylwek> :)
<sylwek> dlaczegóż
<sylwek> <gjm> Ruchnin szniszkin, osznisz sztisznisz, kurwasz haj
<sylwek> nie panikuj
<sylwek> jest dobrze
<sylwek> gjm: ty agresywny jakis
<sylwek> .....................
<sylwek> ?
<sylwek> co to
<sylwek> xchat_get_info called without a valid context.
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-28
<Ashiren> :) http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a4LX5YZ_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/T2SLp03.jpg
<scet> Panowie mam problem z zainstalowanie kompilatora gcc na ubuntu 14.04
<scet> dostaje coś takiego: sudo apt-get install gcc
<scet> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<scet> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<scet> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<scet> Nie udało się zainstalować niektórych pakietów. Może to oznaczać,
<scet> że zażądano niemożliwej sytuacji lub użyto dystrybucji niestabilnej,
<scet> w której niektóre pakiety nie zostały jeszcze utworzone lub przeniesione
<scet> z katalogu Incoming ("Przychodzące").
<scet> Następujące informacje mogą pomóc rozwiązać sytuację:
<scet> Następujące pakiety mają niespełnione zależności:
<scet>  gcc : Wymaga: gcc-4.8 (>= 4.8.2-5~) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany
<gjm> scet: spójrz na temat kanału
<scet> ubuntu?
<gjm> _cały_ temat
<gjm> szczególnie końcówkę
<scet> oj kurde
<scet> i za coś takiego wypraszasz?
<scet> wystarczy napisać
<gjm> i myślisz że jak napiszę "nie wklejaj", to twój klient to zaakceptuje i przestanie wklejać?
<scet> tak gdybyś mi raz napisał nic bym nie wkleił
<gjm> eh…
<gjm> nie skumałeś
<gjm> wklej to normalnie
<gjm> i po sprawie
<scet> http://wklej.org/id/1860508/
<gjm> spróbuj z -f
<scet> to samo
<scet> próbowałem: apt-get install gcc-4.8
<scet> http://wklej.org/id/1860514/
<scet> cpp jest zainstalowane: cpp (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04) 4.8.4
<scet> gcc-4.8-base jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<scet> instalowałem qt możliwe, że to coś namieszało?
<TheNumb> scet: skąd to qt zainstalowałeś?
<scet> ze strony
<scet> w repo stara wersja strasznie
<TheNumb> a po co Ci koniecznie gcc 4.8?
<TheNumb> Już pominę fakt, że standardowym kompilatorem w 14.04 jest właśnie gcc 4.8.2...
<TheNumb> a ten webowy instalator z qt.io ciągnie ze sobą własną kopię kompilatora z tego co pamiętam.
<scet> nie potrzebny koniecznie
<scet> nie
<scet> tzn może
<TheNumb> zrób to
<scet> ale qt creator nie widzi żadnego
<TheNumb> bo musisz skonfigurować toolchain
<TheNumb> w creatorze
<TheNumb> :)
<scet> gcc --version
<scet> Program gcc nie jest obecnie zainstalowany. Możesz go zainstalować wpisując:
<TheNumb> apt sudo apt-get install gcc -y
<TheNumb> problem?
<TheNumb> sudo apt-get install gcc -y
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> będę później
<gjm> do sklepiku idziesz?
<TheNumb> też
<TheNumb> :D
<gjm> też zaraz idę
<gjm> po, hehe, zapasy
<scet> http://wklej.org/id/1860529/
<cylon> scet: u mnie /usr/bin/gcc jest linkiem symbolicznym do /usr/bin/gcc-4.8
<cylon> scet: skoro u Ciebie nie ma /usr/bin/gcc to może spróbuj stworzyć ten link?
<cylon> scet: Na Ubuntu 14.04 zainstalowałem Qt 5.5.1 z PPA: https://launchpad.net/~beineri/+archive/ubuntu/opt-qt551-trusty
<cylon> scet: Tyle, że leży w /opt (co ma tę zaletę, że nie śmieci)
<mati75> apt-cache policy gcc-4.8
<mati75> apt-cache policy gcc
<scet> http://wklej.org/id/1860547/
<mati75> sudo apt-get update
<scet> było
<mati75> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8
<mati75> a czekaj
<mati75> repo ci brakuje
<scet> http://wklej.org/id/1860548/
<mati75> dokładnie
<mati75> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<mati75> pokaż
<scet> http://wklej.org/id/1860550/
<mati75> deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<mati75> deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mati75> dopisz
<mati75> i daj sudo apt-get update
<mati75> potem sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8
<scet> sukces Panowie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Tx9djdl.jpg
<scet> otwieram browara wasze zdrowie ;)
<mati75> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mati75> i będzie całość
<scet> jest ok, qt creator wykrył kompilator i program startuje :)
<scet> dzięki za pomoc
<zasek> dzis ostatki wiec ludzie łapać za flaszki
<zasek> i dawaj wania do rana
<zasek> :)
<TheNumb> alkoholu nie piję
<TheNumb> ale piwo tak
<firemark> TheNumb: w rosji te zdanie mialo sens
<firemark> TheNumb: bo piwo to byl zwykly produkt spozywczy :D
<firemark> ale putin zabronil
<zasek> putin,,, kula w łeb i tyle
<TheNumb> proszę nie nienawidzić
<gjm> trzy precinki nienawiści
<d42> PUUTIIIN
<firemark> putin, putout
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aWO3VM3_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/jC9uFZQ.jpg
<SamusSR388> jescze niecale 2h
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/0SZhemH.gifv
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-29
<zasek> ledwie dycham
<Ashiren> uff
<zasek> jezu ale ostatki by…y zaje......te
<Ashiren> krakow?
<zasek> rzeszów
<qermit> ustawcie sobie utf
<qermit> towarzyszu zasek
<zasek> utf?
<zasek> ęąó o to chodzi?
<TheNumb> `utf8
<TheNumb> .utf8
<TheNumb> hmm
<zasek> Linkin Park -Numb
<Ashiren> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<Ashiren> ale on u mnie dziala
<SamusSR388> u mnie też
<cylon> u mnie też..
<variuss> siema
<firemark> witam
<variuss> jak przestawic przyciski na oknach na prawa strone
<variuss> w 15.10
<firemark> w opcjach pewnie
<variuss> znalazłem unity tweak tool
<variuss> jest opcja ale nie dająca efektu
<TheNumb> od którejś wersji unity nie da się przestawić przycisków :D
<d42> kek
<firemark> TheNumb: akurat przyciski po lewej stronie są idiotyczne
<TheNumb> firemark: mi nie robi z której mam
<firemark> chyba bardziej chce wiedzieć czego okno dotyczy a później czy chce je zamknąć :D
<TheNumb> W sumie to najczęściej właśnie mam kursor bardziej po lewej stronie ekranu <:
<firemark> mierzyles?
<firemark> w sumie co ja sie produkuje, ja w ogóle okien nie mam i jest wesoło :D
<TheNumb> co mierzyłem?
<firemark> gdzie masz najczesciej kursor
<TheNumb> Przecież widzę :D
<firemark> TheNumb: btw. bedziesz na wroc.py we wtorek?
<TheNumb> a gdzie i o której?
<firemark> a czekaj, tego jeszcze neiw iem
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Tue Dec 1
<TheNumb> 7:00 PM
<firemark> Woda Sodowa św Antoniego
<TheNumb> św. Antoniego 2/4, Wroclaw
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> koło mojej pracy ;p
<firemark> hah
<firemark> no to ogólnie, nie przychodź bo ja robie prelekcje
<firemark> :D
<TheNumb> tak na prawde to praktycznie w mojej pracy :|
<TheNumb> biuro mamy na świętego antoniego
<TheNumb> i mam widok z okien na patio :D
<TheNumb> firemark: a o czym prelekcja?
<firemark> ipython notebook + scipy
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> może wpadnę
<TheNumb> jeszcze zobaczę ;p
<TheNumb> jak mi poniedziałek da w kość to raczej nie
<firemark> spoko, jak bedziesz mieć czas
<firemark> ale to akurat wtorek
<TheNumb> zapierdziel będzie przez cyber monday
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> infry padające etc etc
<firemark> wut
<TheNumb> no :D
<TheNumb> serwery nieźle dostają po dupie przez takie imprezy ;f
<firemark> ze ty takie serwery obsługujesz?
<firemark> bo nie widzę związku
<marti> (.)(.)
<firemark> same porno
<firemark> na kanale publicznym, gdzie moga byc dzieci
<firemark> gdzie jest wasze CoC?
<Ashiren> (_|_)
 * Bodzioslaw ma 5 lat
<Bodzioslaw> powiedziałem już mamie
<Bodzioslaw> Voldenet: ^
<Voldenet> Ja mam 13 i również powiedziałem mamie.
<Voldenet> Jak wam nie wstyd?
<gjm> cześć, jestem wojtek i też mam 13 lar
<gjm> t
 * Voldenet tips fedora
<gjm> http://zadane.pl/zadanie/9238144
<gjm> co
<Voldenet> Za 37
<Voldenet> :_)
<Voldenet> Mam nadzieję, że pomogłem.
<gjm> z humorkiem
<d42> wtf
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-01
<pulep> czesc
<pulep> mam problem. ucuhamiam dzisaj kompa i mi postgres nie startuje i nie moge dojsc od ladu co nie tak
<pulep> http://wklej.org/id/2976066/
<piel> ktos pomoze?
<d42> use the journal luke
<Ashiren> jakis logi? cos?
<piel> ma ktos pomysl na tego postgresa?
<Ashiren> ale duzo nie podales
<Ashiren> i z tego co podales to jest loaded :?
<piel> a co mam jeszcze podeslac?
<piel>  /var/log/postgres/postgresql-9.5-main.log pusty
<Ashiren> a jak recznie restart to dziala?
<piel> sudo service postgresql restart
<piel> nic, to samo
<piel> http://wklej.org/id/2976495/
<Ashiren> a wczesniej dzialalo?
<piel> tak
<Ashiren> a komp nie byl brutalnie resetowany?
<piel> a to akurat mozliwe
<Dread> wywal ręcznie pozostałości z socketa
<Dread> i zrestartuj postgresa
<piel> a jak to zrobic?
<Ashiren> podejrzewam ze ma jakiegos locka
<Ashiren> i nie moze wystartowac bo mysli ze jest juz wstartowany
<Dread> piel: sudo rm /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432
<piel> tylko, ze ten plik nie istnieje
<Dread> a masz coś w /var/run/postgresql?
<piel> pusciutko
<Dread> pgrep -f postgre
<Dread> pokazuje coś?
<piel> nic nie pokazal
<Dread> ls -ld /var/run/postgresql
<piel> ls -ld /var/run/postgresql/
<piel> drwxrwsr-x 2 postgres postgres 40 gru  1 11:52 /var/run/postgresql/
<Dread> czyli niby uprawnienia ma
<Dread> jeszcze raz zrestartuj tego postgresa
<piel> njuz
<Dread> pgrep -f postmaster
<piel> pusto
<Dread> czyli nie startuje Ci postgresa
<Dread> w logach nadal nic?
<Dread> /var/log/daemon.log na końcu nic nie pokazuje odnośnie postgresa?
<piel> nie ma pliku daemon.log
<Dread> masz systemd?
<piel> Trying to run as user instance, but $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set.
<piel> po wpisaniu systemd
<piel> http://wklej.org/id/2976520/ bez rota
<Dread> sudo ls -ld /proc/1/exe
<piel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 gru  1 16:38 /proc/1/exe -> /lib/systemd/systemd
<Dread> czyli masz systemd.
<Dread> zrestartuj jeszcze raz tego nieszczęsnego postgresa na wszelki wypadek
<Dread> i sudo journalctl -xe
<Dread> powinno Ci na dole pokazać czemu sie postgres popsuł
<piel> http://wklej.org/id/2976524/
<Dread> czyli jeszcze nie padł
<piel> czyli co mu sie stalo
<Dread> teraz sprawdź jorunalctl -xe
<Dread> na dole powinno być coś teraz
<piel> http://wklej.org/id/2976529/
<Dread> piel: działa teraz?
<piel> nie, telnetuje sie na port 5432 i nic
<drathir> O.o wth /proc/1/exe
<Dread> drathir: tyle lat trollujesz na tym kanale i nie wiesz co siedzi w /proc? :D
<piel> http://wklej.org/id/2976548/ caly czas to samo
<d42> piel: journalctl -r -u postgresql
<d42> poletzam
<d42> bo zamiast jakiegoś wiadra gówna daje ci faktyczne logi xD
<piel> hehe
<piel> http://wklej.org/id/2976553/
<gjm> no kruwa rzeczywiście
<drathir> Dread: exe wszedzie mi sie zle kojarzy...
<d42> co tam sie odpapieża, to ja nie wiem
<Dread> no to nawet sam papież nie wie
<Dread> drathir: EXEcutable path
<piel> juz mnie kukle swedza od tego
<drathir> a nie lepiej sprawdzic czy z reki odpali i potem meczyc pokreconego systemd ka?
<d42> piel: a ten postgres ci działał, czy taki świeżutki jest? ;3
<piel> dzialal dzialal
<d42> no, z palca też możesz sobie sprawdzicz
<d42> tylko doklep mu tam jakies flagi do debugowania
<d42> bo tutaj jest jakoś mało rozmowny ,_,
<drathir> i tak z ciekawosci on sam sam sie zatrzymuje czy tosrestarty po prostu w logu?
<piel> kurde nic hce reinstal systemu robic ;
<piel> restarty pewie
<gjm> Odpal z palca.
<drathir> na archu dziala ^^
<Ashiren> eeyup
<piel> to norma ze nie mam pg_ctl?
<piel> ee
<piel> http://wklej.org/id/2976571/
<piel> podczas reinstalowania dzisaj postgresa miales cos ze mam przestarzalem perlowe zakonczenia nawiasow w regexach
<piel> odpalil
<piel> su - postgres
<piel> i na nim z palca odpalilem
<piel> znacyz zatelnetowac sie idzie, ale juz pgadminem nie laczy
<drathir> jestes pewien, ze inita spod roota ie robiles?
<drathir> piel: duzo waznych danych tam masz? moze purge byloby szybsze?
<piel> drathir: nowy trop mam
<piel> w /var/run/postgresql mam pusto a tam powinno byc cos
<piel> http://pastebin.com/RW1U8zW0
<piel> Dread:
<gjm> No to go utwórz.
<piel> ale tam sa jakies pliki binarne(patrze na 2 lapku)
<gjm> mkdir -p /var/run/postgresql/9.5-main.pg_stat_tmp
<gjm> chown postgres:postgres /var/run/postgresql/9.5-main.pg_stat_tmp -R
<piel> telnetem juz laczy
<piel> pgadminem daje omunikat ze bledne haslo dla postgres
<gjm> To nie wiem, zresetuj?
<piel> staram sie wlasnie
<piel> dziala :)
<piel> fakt faktem wszystkie bazy wypierdoo ;d
<piel> ale dzieki, jestescie pradzwymi hakerami
<piel> to jeszcze raz ja ;d
<piel> po rebocie ten katalog jest usuwany
<TheNumb> Usuń konto
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-03
<Spass> Cześć. Mam problem ze zbudowaniem GShutdown (https://github.com/Asher256/gshutdown). Mam wszystkie potrzebne zależności, ale w ostatniej fazie (czy to 'sudo make install' czy 'sudo checkinstall') wyskakuje mi taki błąd - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23572137/
<Spass> Wiem, że ten pakiet jest w repo universe, ale chciałbym go zbudować ze swoimi ikonami.
<Spass> Niestety mam o tym dość marne pojęcie.
<Wizard> Siema ;)
<Wizard> Jak tam, linux dalej ssie pałę?
<Dread> nie mniej jak Ty
<Wizard> ohohoho
<d42> linux gunwo potwierdzam
<TheNumb> Wizard: tak, wróciłem od wczoraj na macos
<TheNumb> po 5 latach przerwy w sumie
<TheNumb> nie żałuję ani trochę
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Hmm, zainstalowałem nieszczęsnego hexchata i każde słowo mi na czerwono podkreśla
<Wizard> Czego to używa? aspella?
<TheNumb> pod windowsem?
<Wizard> Pod linuksem.
<TheNumb> enchanta
<TheNumb> :/
<Wizard> Co?
<TheNumb> a on z kolei pewnie aspella
<TheNumb> enchant to taka biblioteka która może korzystać z wielu "backendów" do sprawdzania pisowni
<BlessJah> Wizard: kope lat, co slychac?
<Wizard> BlessJah: A, spoko
<Wizard> Lenię się cały dzień :D
<BlessJah> weekend w koncu
<BlessJah> bywasz jeszcze na ircu?
<Wizard> Żadko.
<gjm> Wizard: No elo.
<Ashiren> happy caturday
<TheNumb> Ashiren: dawaj koty
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-04
<probo> witam ubuntowiczow
<probo> zapraszam do sluchania mojego utworu i ogladania prostej animacji z wykorzystaniem ubuntu i blendera
<probo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neX28cSOjK0
<gjm> ayyyyyyyy
<Wizard> O, gjmnazjum
<Wizard> Co søycha©?
<Wizard> Ups
<Wizard> Co słychać?
<gjm> Stara bida.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-27
<drathir> me calkowicie wylaczyc sie nie da chyba dalej na chwile obecna... mozna okroic bodajze jedynie...
<drathir> a co do spalania satelitw sond proste kazdy smiec w przestrzeni potrzebuje monitorowania, bo moze powodowac kolizje taniej spalic anizeli odzyskiwac...
<malutka> o/
<jacekowski> hej ho
<dfgg> \o
<bartek> bitcoin już niedługo warty 10k $
<RandomEngine> trzeba wymienić olej w koparce
<bartek> ostatnia prosta
<bartek> w jaki sposób mogę sprawdzić w Mincie parametry sprzętowe kompa np taktowanie pamięci ram i czy są w pełni sprawne?
<Ashiren> lshw
<Ashiren> mozliwe ze jest nakladka gui na to
<Ashiren> https://www.techgainer.com/5-gui-tools-to-see-hardware-information-in-ubuntulinux/
<Ashiren> o, snieg na stronie
<bartek> faktycznie pada
<bartek> dzieki
<Ashiren> pada?
<Ashiren> u mnie sloneczko prawie
<bartek> na stronie?
<Ashiren> w domciu
<Ashiren> < Caturday> Yahoo! Weather - Gdansk, Pomeranian, PL: Cloudy, 2°C (35°F), Humidity: 77%, Moderate breeze 6.3m/s (↑)
<Ashiren> no prawie
<bartek> gdyby nie było już nocy to było by słońce
<Ashiren> ~ Paulo Coelho
<bartek> ;]
<malutka> xD
<RandomEngine> https://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Trwa-polowanie-na-bugi-w-LibreOffice-6.0-co-zobaczymy-w-pierwszej-wersji-beta,News,84459.html
<Ashiren> mhm
<lipko> cześć :D
<RandomEngine> siema
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<lipko> RandomEngine: no hejka :D
<lipko> cze Ashiren
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-28
<malutka> o/
<nicoasPL[m]> kto z was używa uefi ?
<drathir> nicoasPL[m]: zapewne wiele osob...
<nicoasPL[m]> drathir: i jeśli choćby jeden system jest w uefi wszystkie powinny być , prawda?
<drathir> nicoasPL[m]: niekoniecznie...
<drathir> nicoasPL[m]: zalezy czy masz mieszane w biosie csm czy czyste uefi...
<drathir> nicoasPL[m]: jak czyste uefi to nie zainstalujesz nie uefi po prostu, bo Ci nie zbootuje...
<jacekowski> kazde uefi ktore widzialem mialo opcje bootowania innych systemow
<drathir> jacekowski: bardziej mialem na mysli, ze jak nie masz wlaczonego cms i jest tylko uefi to nawet nie zbootujesz instalatora nie obslugujacego uefi...
<drathir> jacekowski: a systemow to minimum 2 podejrzewam, ze zawsze da rade pod uefi obok siebie...
<drathir> jacekowski: no prawie pomijajac samsungi, bo mialem raz taka sytuacje, ze pry dualboocie z m$ pod uefi wywalalo blad przy instalacji gruba, ze miejsca nie ma dla dodania nowego wpisu ;p
<ciaptak> ^^
<ciaptak> cześć
<ciaptak> co lepiej kupić ram czy dysk? hmmm
<Ashiren> dyskietki
<ciaptak> Ashiren: :D
<ciaptak> Ashiren: myślałem ze lepiej kupić sobie flaszke :F
<gjm> Brzmi jak plan.
<ciaptak> Ashiren: gjm: cześć :)
<ciaptak> gjm: polacy co dowiedziałem się z tok fm wydali swofje pićset plus na ... smartfony televizory zamiast zwyczajnie jak zwykle kupić sobie flaszke :O co sie dzieje z tym naszym społeczeństwem gjm?
<ciaptak> dobra wszystko rozumiem ale nie rozumiem jak można karmić ptaki ropą naftową xD i olejem z orzeszków ziemnych dla porównania
<Ashiren> huh
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-29
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> w koncu https://wiadomosci.wp.pl/poslowie-chca-znakow-drogowych-chroniacych-koty-marek-suski-to-nie-bylaby-fanaberia-6192273993607297a
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-30
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-01
<ibmr50e> eee, kujony, tu coś gadacie czasem?
<Voldenet> ibmr50e: to "Zachowuj się kulturalnie" w temacie to rozkaz, nie sugestia
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<dfgg> /o/
<bartek> hiho
<ibmr50e> elo kujony
<gjm> hm…
<ibmr50e> to jest kanał supportowy czy pogaduszki też?
<Dread> wszystko
<gjm> nic
<Dread> tak
<bartek> głównie pogaduszki
<ibmr50e> oki oki
<ibmr50e> sluchacie kanyego westa?
<Dread> nie.
<bartek> on słucha nas
<Ashiren> przyjdz w sobote
<ibmr50e> mama mowi: ugotuj kopytka do obiadu a ja szukam kopytek w zamrazarce a one w lodowce heh
<Ashiren> ttps://www.wykop.pl/wpis/5754543/coolstory-a-propos-szczania-do-zlewu-kiedys-jeszcz/
<Ashiren> https://www.wykop.pl/wpis/5754543/coolstory-a-propos-szczania-do-zlewu-kiedys-jeszcz/
<Ashiren> even
<ibmr50e> oo lubie wykop
<ibmr50e> to ta strona o danielu magicalu
<gjm> Dlaczego…
<ibmr50e> ale serio z tymi kopytkami
<ibmr50e> bo czasami pieroi są do obiadu albo pyzy
<ibmr50e> no to w zamrażarce
<ibmr50e> pierogi*
<Ashiren> a czasami chcesz zjesc mrozony koperek, wyciagasz pudelko z zamrazalki a tam lody ;/
<bartek> co robi blondynka zjeżdżając po poręczy od schodów?
<bartek> - grzeje pieroga
<ibmr50e> zachowuj sie kulturalnie kolego
<drathir> Ashiren: groszek mrozony tajna bronia z zamrazalnika...
<ibmr50e> ej macie jakiś link
<ibmr50e> żeby to losowanie sb obejrzeć?
<gjm> Dzisiaj zalewam pałę, więc drathir popilnuje.
<gjm> Bo zakładam że malutka ma podobny plan.
<gjm> A co mi tam.
<bartek> have fun
<ibmr50e> to losowanie w jakiejs TV bd?
<TheNumb> gjm: mi opa
<gjm> Chyba kopa.
<TheNumb> gjm: co będzie pite?
<gjm> "Konrad będzie robił wściekłe psy"
<gjm> Więc chyba to.
<TheNumb> Wściekłe suki też zróbcie
<TheNumb> Na śliwowicy
<bartek> z sokiem malinowym ta śliwowica?
<TheNumb> Tak jak wściekły pies tylko ze śliwowicy
<ibmr50e> ej
<ibmr50e> ten Senegal to mocny?
<drathir> TheNumb: a to nie byla tequilla czasem?
<drathir> malutka: zapewne by wiedziala... ^^  }:->
<TheNumb> Spokój jest?
<TheNumb> No.
<TheNumb> drathir: to by był ten sam woltaż co wściekły pies
<TheNumb> Trochę się mija z celem
<mati75> co tu
<ibmr50e> sluchacie kanye westa???
<mati75> jakbym miał 13 lat to bym słuchał
<drathir> mati75: witam... ^^
<mati75> drathir: o ty też z małpą
<mati75> dajcie krzyż :P
<mati75> drathir: dzięki :*
<ibmr50e> odznaczenia za kujonstwo? heh
<drathir> mati75: nie ma za co ^^
<drathir> ibmr50e: na krzyz to przewaznie za kare zawsze... pokuta musi byc...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-02
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/-f3z6KAQaR1QpKXP-nmFdQcYPIG62_HbIO0QuVOyMEo.jpg?w=576&s=ea8c50e4799164ef27a38282203ee32b
<Ashiren> malutka: https://i.redditmedia.com/fR7OEGv1_RtqHAh9-ffArz1goMwUUVDdAc5utD6OZeQ.jpg?w=432&s=a1c76bcfcd0179aef7db4c4fa3f03fd6
<ibmr50e> hej kujony
<ibmr50e> ktos z torunia??
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/Deu_vdmWeQFl-uqjmPHayAyGVdnd5OholmHFPRIvOgE.jpg?w=576&s=faa83ae2d274c91df8bf3ac3f2b09a7e
<ibmr50e> kto to?
<Ashiren> kotek
<ibmr50e> heh pelno takich na dworzu lata
<ibmr50e> znaczy no nie takich
<ibmr50e> ale kot to kot
<ibmr50e> zawsze mnie zastanawiało, że co do ludzi rasizm jest fe, fuj i jestesmy wsyzscy jednym jendakowym gatunkiem, a ci od psow, koniow i kotow normalnie wyznaja jakies zassady dziwne i potem rozmnazaja te zwierzeta ale tylko takie z najlepsza krwia i genami i w ogole czmeu to jest tolerowane
<ibmr50e> i jeszcze certyfikaty wystawiaja.. np. moj kon jest efektem tylko najelpszych samcow i samic. dla mnie to chore
<drathir> ibmr50e: genetyka... zreszta u ludzi podobnie tylko certyfikatow jako takich nie masz...
<ibmr50e> ale te koncepcje sa bardzo grozne. wyobrazasz sobie, zeby np. jakis kraj np. szwecja czy tam inny sobie wyhodowali politykow i wladze laczac jakichs naukowcow i naukowczynie itd
<ibmr50e> w ogole przeraza mnie ze caly rasizm byl tak niedawno i jeszcze w latach 60tych w stanach byly osobne toalety to jest jakies powalone. czemu nikt nie reagowal?
<Voldenet> ibmr50e: ja nie jestem z Torunia, ale znam kogoś, kto w toruniu byl
<Voldenet> fatality
<drathir> ibmr50e: chodzi o to, ze zbyt bliskie mieszanie genow jest 'szkodliwe'...
<Voldenet> ibmr50e: teraz nadal jest segregowanie ludzi trochę, toalety osobno są męskie i żeńskie, według mnie całkiem niepotrzebnie
<Voldenet> nie wyobrażam sobie, na przykład, żeby ktoś w domu miał toaletę męską i żeńską
<ibmr50e> no mozna sie zastanowic nad tymi toaletami
<ibmr50e> drathir, widze ze juz propaganda cie kupila?
<Voldenet> ale z drugiej strony, nie widzę nic złego w tym, żeby ktoś sobie zrobił toalety dla konkretnych grup
<drathir> Voldenet: zwazajac na to ze sa kraje gdzie dalej uklad kastowy funkcjonuje...
<ibmr50e> no jak ktos zrobi toalety tylko dla bialych to dla mnie niepowazne i nie powinno byc dozwolone. ponoc w japonii sa toalety i inne rzeczy tylko dla 'tubylcow' a nie dla zagranicznych turystow
<Voldenet> są takie rzeczy jak "toaleta dla pracowników", "toaleta dla nauczycieli", więc "toaleta dla niebieskich/czerwonych/zielonych" też mnie nie dziwi
<drathir> Voldenet: a co do toalet to nie podciagalbym tego pod rasizm raczej...
<Voldenet> hmm, to mógłby być rasizm jeśli toalety dla rasy A byłyby o znacznie lepszym standardzie niż dla rasy B
<drathir> Voldenet: w duzym domu jestem w stanie wyobrazic sobie, a tak okrojona wersja to kaciki dla kazdego w jednej ;p
<drathir> Voldenet: o i tu najzabbawniejszy dla mnie temat, tak jakby zalatwianie potrzeb na zlotym kibelku roznilo sie od ceramicznego ;p
<Voldenet> drathir: tak, ale w jednej mogłoby być mydło, w drugiej nie
<drathir> ibmr50e: biorac pod uwage dzisiejszy swiat osobiscie jestem za osobnymi toaletami...
<drathir> Voldenet: o to, to...
<Voldenet> ja jestem za tym, żeby administrator budynku mógł sobie nawet postawić toaletę dla starych Hindusów, jak ma taką zachciankę
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że odradzałbym mu to ;)
<drathir> Voldenet: nie zabronisz, byleby lokatorzy sie zgodzili wpierw ^^
<drathir> Voldenet: ludzie sa rozni, jedni co maja pieniadze przeznacza na fundacje inni kupia kolejne auto 'do kolekcji' ktorym metra nigdy nie przejada...
<Voldenet> ibmr50e: a, co do tworzenia genetycznie konkretnych klas społecznych... większość roli czyni edukacja i kultura, genetycznie nie trzeba wiele zmieniać
<Voldenet> drathir: a jeszcze inni przeznaczą pieniądze na rasistowskie ruchy typu "black pride" czy "white power" - też nie zabronisz
<ibmr50e> zabronię
<ibmr50e> normalnie prawnie zabronic mozna rasizmu i karac psycholi
<Voldenet> ibmr50e: prawnie można zabronić oddychać
<Voldenet> ale nikt się nie zastosuje
<RandomEngine> prawnie zabrońmy wszystkiego
<RandomEngine> szczególnie używać linuksa i szyfrowania
<drathir> Voldenet: tematy czystosci danej rasy podejrzewam, ze nigdy dobrze jeszcze sie nie skonczyly... ;/
<ibmr50e> przeciez są kary za nawolywanie do rasizmu
<ibmr50e> za rasistowskie rysunki itp.
<Voldenet> tak, ale to nie działa
<Voldenet> ludzie, którzy byliby rasistami i tak nimi są, całkowicie ignorując zakazy
<ibmr50e> wątpię
<ibmr50e> u nas w toruniu jak zwyzywają armeńczyka jakiegoś to szum we wszystkich mediach i ostracyzm
<drathir> ibmr50e: jak stwierszisz,ze psychol to z automatu immunitet...
<Voldenet> i nie mówię tu o nawoływaniu, tylko jak mają do wyboru kandydata białego/czarnego, to wybierają zawsze czarnego, przykładowo
<Voldenet> no i to jest taki ukryty rasizm, nawet trudny do udowodnienia jak nie ma dużej próby
<drathir> RandomEngine: zycze powodzenia w zabranianiu rozwoju...
<ibmr50e> to prawda co mowisz z tymi ukrytymi i wyborami Voldenet
<ibmr50e> ale tu trzeba wiekszej swiadomosci spolecznej ktora i tak sie polepsza
<RandomEngine> drathir, zapoznaj się z czyms takim jak sarkazm i ironia.
<ibmr50e> tylko w polsce nie mamy np. murzynow wiec nie wiemy czy rasizm u nas czy nie
<drathir> ibmr50e: serio ? to chyba nie widziales takich malych kieszonkowych ksiazeczek z kawalami...
<ibmr50e> drathir, to chyba ostatnie za komuny wydawane heh
<drathir> RandomEngine: bez urazy, ale Ciebie tu pierwszy raz na oczy widze, wiec ciezko jest mi niestety wylapac sarkazm...
<RandomEngine> drathir, spoko
<Voldenet> a propos zabraniania rozwoju, już jakiś bolszewik stwierdził, że bitkojna trzeba zbanować
<Voldenet> > https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Kuczynski-Moje-zdanie-jest-bliskie-zdaniu-Stiglitza-Bitcoin-powinien-byc-zakazany-7559422.html
<ibmr50e> no bo potem ci co inwestowali i beda wydymani beda robic halas i jęczeć jak ci od franków szwajcarskich tylko na ogromną skalę
<drathir> ibmr50e: to tak jakby powiedziec, ze do polski jeszcze telewizja nie dotarla... ;/ < ibmr50e> tylko w polsce nie mamy np. murzynow wiec nie wiemy czy rasizm u nas czy nie
<ibmr50e> no tak, bo jak przekonac sie czy nasze spoleczenstwo byloby rasistowskie czy nie jak nie mozemy tego sprawdzic w praktyce?
<drathir> ibmr50e: na ulicach niektorzy nawet sie nie odezwa do obcokrajowcow jak o cos zapytaja...
<ibmr50e> bo nie znaja jezyka moze
<drathir> Voldenet: przeciez juz sie przyczepili do coinbase.... ;/
<Voldenet> ibmr50e: a jakbym zainwestował w dolary zimbabwe kilkanaście lat temu, to teraz straciłbym praktycznie wszystko co bym wtedy wsadził
<drathir> Voldenet: mam nadzieje, ze administrator zachowa sie jak przystalo i zaszyfruje dane albo magicznie rairy padna...
<Voldenet> a jakbym wpakował pieniądze w akcje lecącej na łeb firmy, to też bym stracił majątek
<drathir> raidy*
<Voldenet> ...to oczywiste, że instytucje finansowe będą przeciwko btc, bo kryptowaluty zakładają wywalenie ich jako dostawcy zaufania
<drathir> ibmr50e: ale po polsku ladnie mowia... ludzie na 'swoich' inaczej ubranych patrza sie spod byka, a co dopiero na afro-amerykanina to za diabla biora, a mochery to juz calkiem niestety...
<drathir> Voldenet: zapewne skonczy sie na tym, ze oglosi upadlos i przeniesie sie do chin czy szwajcarii ;p
<Voldenet> sympatycznie, swoją drogą, zmienia się oficjalna strategia od "to niegroźna zabawa" do "groźna piramida finansowa ZBANOWAĆ" ;)
<drathir> Voldenet: wiesz tam gdzie nie mozna podbierac po cichu tylko oficjalnie to zuo...
<ibmr50e> jakie płatne apki na androida uzywacie??
 * drathir nie uzywa andka...
<Voldenet> żadnych
<ibmr50e> heh na bogato drathir ios hehe
<drathir> ibmr50e: lepiej ^^
<Voldenet> jakbym nie rozwalił fizycznie poprzedniego telefonu, tobym używał windows mobile do teraz
 * drathir po idiotycznych zmianach nie uzywa tel... ;p
<ibmr50e> pamiętam z tatą wymienialiśmy dotyk w Lumii jakiejś i po jakimś czasie przestawał działać... okazało się, że Microsoft za pomocą 'aktualizacji' potrafił wyłączać chińskie, nieoryginalne dotyki
<ibmr50e> dick move co??
<ibmr50e> nie moglismy aktualizowac telefonu bo dotyk siadal
<ibmr50e> heh
<Voldenet> i tak telefon służy głównie do dzwonienia/mailowania
<drathir> Voldenet: zaoszczedzies sporo lat...
<Voldenet> drathir: cóż ja mogę rzec - działał, to nie zmieniałem :)
<ibmr50e> Voldenet, a insta i snap?
<Voldenet> a do czego to służy?
<drathir> Voldenet: tam bt znalezc w '5' miejscach to bez manuala nie podchodz ;p
<ibmr50e> Voldenet, no na snapa dupeczki sie wystawiaja w bieliznie z twojego sasiedztwa i zbieraja serduszka
<ibmr50e> a na snapa podobnie tylko prywatne oferty
<ibmr50e> pierwsze bylo o insta*
<Voldenet> no, fascynujące
<Voldenet> taka internetowa królowa, to pewnie znakomity materiał na żonę
<ibmr50e> jak to nawijal kanye west 'she don't believe in shooting stars, but she believe in shoes and cars' hehe
<drathir> ibmr50e: radzilbym uwazac, bo tu Panie tez przesiaduja...
<ibmr50e> drathir, ale ja nic takiego nie napisalem?? z obserwacji to wynika
<drathir> ibmr50e: a to tylko taka grzecznosciowa uwaga ^^
<ibmr50e> aaa ze 'dupeczki' to przepraszam
<ibmr50e> faktycznie brzydko brzmi sorry sorry
<Voldenet> tak czy inaczej, pornografia i erotyka w internecie była, jest i będzie nawet bez tych dwóch aplikacji, więc nadal nie wiem po co one
<ibmr50e> ale to wiesz, dziewczyny ktore znasz sie obnazaja, inna sprawa troche hehe
<Voldenet> tyle, że ja nie znam dziewczyn ze swojego sąsiedztwa
<Voldenet> hehe
<RandomEngine> laski się obnażały i się będą obnażać
<RandomEngine> tylko teraz jest więcej poszechnych środków przekazu
<ibmr50e> jak to nie, wchodzisz na podejrzane stronki i od razu wyskakuje banner 'dziewczyny z twojego sąsiedztwa! zarejestruj się i bzikaj!" hehe
<Voldenet> hehe
<Voldenet> przyznaję, jest kilka dobrych aplikacji na androida, np. juicessh czy firefox focus
<drathir> Voldenet: xabber ^^
<ibmr50e> co one robią?
<ibmr50e> xabber to komunikator?
<ibmr50e> ssh to takie putty?
<Voldenet> tak, mniej więcej
<drathir> ibmr50e: nom... zaroweczka czerwona jesli nie zmenili...
<ibmr50e> na wydziale matematyki uzywamy putty zeby sie zalogowac do mysqla stad kojarze
<drathir> i k9mail
<ibmr50e> eee klientow poczty jak psow hehe kazdy sb cos znajdzie
<ibmr50e> ja mam fajne bluemail
<drathir> ten akurat wyjatkowy ^^
<ibmr50e> opensourcowy widze
<drathir> ibmr50e: gpg-ka supporci ;p
<ibmr50e> wlasnie mialem sb obczaic opensourcowa scene aplikacji na androida
<ibmr50e> moze sa jakies zamienniki do tego co uzywam ale watpie
<ibmr50e> w ogole jest taka aplikacja lucky patcher na androida do patchowania i crackowania aplikacji
<ibmr50e> i ostatnio mnie zmuszaja do deinstalacji bo nieusuwalne powiadomienie wyskoczylo czaicie
<ibmr50e> ale nazi google
<drathir> e tam to w porownaniu do trzymania hasel od wifi na serwerach to pikus ;p
<drathir> albo do fb ktory kontakty kradnie ;p
<Voldenet> >na wydziale matematyki
<Voldenet> student matematyki nazywał nas kujonami jakiś czas temu, trzymajcie mnie
<Voldenet> ja w miui normalnie mogę zablokować notyfikacje od każdego
<Voldenet> nawet aplikacji google
<drathir> Voldenet: gdybym ial cos andkowego meczyc to pierwsze co jakiegos lineagea bym wrzucil ;p
<ibmr50e> Voldenet, ja normalnie mam zajecia na wydziale politologii i dziennikarstwa ale polowe zajec mamy na wydziale matematyki takie komputerowe przedmioty
<ibmr50e> no tak ale miui to spora modyfikacja
<ibmr50e> a z tym lineage nie jest tak kolorowo, niektore rzeczy slabo zoptymalizowane pod twoj sprzet
<Voldenet> drathir: ja używam miui tylko dlatego, że takie było w standardzie i nie mam czasu bawić się telefonem
<Voldenet> to nie czasy, gdzie wgrywałem chińskie romy, żeby zobaczyć czy mam 3fps więcej :)
<drathir> Voldenet: ^^ dobre czasy ;p
<ibmr50e> ale dla 10% baterii mysle ze warto sie bawic romami
<ibmr50e> chociaz ciezko zmierzyc faktycznie czy wydajniejszy heh
<Voldenet> czy ja wiem, ja przy 20% ładuję tak czy siak
<Voldenet> więc średnio co 3 dni
<ibmr50e> ja codziennie musze ale ja wiesz insta fejsik spotify itd.
<Voldenet> raczej cegłofon :)
<drathir> Voldenet: /me nie wie czy dalby rade z 5 godzin nie zameczyc ;p
<drathir> Voldenet: a co dopiero 3 dni ;p
<Voldenet> chyba kwestia jest taka, że generalnie używam telefonu jak telefonu, a komputera jak komputera ;)
<Voldenet> dlatego, że interfejs w telefonie odstrasza - dotykowe wszystko jest średnio wygodne
<drathir> Voldenet: ttak podejrzewam, ze to ma duuuuze znaczenie ^^
<Voldenet> tzn. dotyk jest dobry, żeby w internecie poklikać raz na jakiś czas, ale używanie irca to generalnie mordęga
<drathir> Voldenet: ach az e51 strus pedziwiatr w xmpp mi sie przypomnial ;p
<Voldenet> ale wcześniej specjalnie lepiej nie było, nawet na qwerty miałem ułamek wygody z komputera
<Voldenet> wygody pisania i miniaturyzacji tak łatwo połączyć się nie da, chyba że z jakimiś cudownymi VR
<drathir> Voldenet: nie no ja na e51 jak ckm-em seriami z przerwa na wyslanie ;p
<Voldenet> ...szybciej niż na PC? :>
<drathir> Voldenet: powiem Ci, ze tak z t9...
<ibmr50e> se klawiaturke bluetocz podepnij??
<Voldenet> to zawsze jakieś rozwiązanie, ale łatwiej mi wyjąć laptopa ;)
<drathir> Voldenet: ale jak potrafilem swojego czasu ~5k sms/mies. wiec wiesz... xmpp na tel to byl bum...
<ibmr50e> no niby jo
<drathir> Voldenet: i koszty szlo ladnie obciac niezaleznie od sieci...
<Voldenet> zdecydowanie, szczególnie jak ktoś miał znajomych używających xmpp
<drathir> Voldenet: wszystkich nawracalem ;p
<Voldenet> gratuluję cierpliwości ;-)
<drathir> Voldenet: z pakietem z 5zl na xmpp to bylo az nadto na pisanie 24/7 prawie ;p
<drathir> Voldenet: a tu Cie zaskocze ze bardzo pojetne osoby akurat i prblemow nie bylo wiekszych, a jak juz byly to bardziej z konfiguracja gprs-a ;p
<drathir> Voldenet: ale ja swojego czasu sumbiana miaem obcykanego do tego stopnia, ze potrafilem hardreseta zrobic z przywroceniem apek z wszystkimi ustawieniami sprzed hardresetu ;p
<Voldenet> fanatyk mobilnych technologii ;-)
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że jak ja próbowałem nawracać ludzi, to nadal dzwonili telefonem
<Voldenet> po jakimś czasie przestałem mieć nadzieję
<Voldenet> jedyne na co udaje mi się ludzi przekonać, to na klikanie "odpowiedz" w emailach ;D
<drathir> Voldenet: to tez, ale wtedy po prostu potrzeba byla wiec jak sie nie da jak sie da i od deski do deski wlaczajac foldery systemowe przelecialem calego nie raz, ze sie doszlo do wprawy co gdzie do czego... ;p
<drathir> Voldenet: ja bardziej w tekt zawszes ;p rozmow na tel to tylko jak ktos dzwonil ;p
<Voldenet> ja też, ale większość ludzi nawet na smsa oddzwania
<drathir> lol
<ibmr50e> za ile kupie dwurdzeniowego laptopa bez dysku?
<ibmr50e> z 200 zl cos kupie??
<ibmr50e> "Laptop sprzedaję z baterią (trzyma średnio 40-50 min) bez dysku (jest koszyk na dysk) , bez pamięci (zamontowane tylko 512 MB do sprawdzenia) , bez zasilacza .
<ibmr50e> Laptop sprzedaję jako uszkodzony lub na części bez jakiejkolwiek gwarancji i zwrotu .
<ibmr50e> Wynika to z tego że co jakiś czas potrafi się włączyć bez obrazu ,
<ibmr50e> słychać dźwięk POST BIOSU a obrazu nie ma trzeba kilka razy
<ibmr50e> wyłączać i włączać aż zaskoczy"
<ibmr50e> ci ludzie sa niepowazni...
<ibmr50e> myslicie ze jak pojde do takiego typa do domu zeby sprawdzic sb tego laptopa to wypada mi zrobic jakies benchmarki obciązające i sprawdzajace temperature pod stresem czy to nietakt?
<ibmr50e> https://www.olx.pl/oferta/fujitsu-lifebook-e8420-laptop-diagnostyka-CID99-IDnSoA8.html#878b5c1ce1 - co myślicie?
<drathir> ibmr50e: moze cmos padniety byc, albo mobo ubite... ale raczej bateria jesli nie po przejsciach ;p
<drathir> ibmr50e: jak olx to wypada moim zdaniem ;p
<drathir> ibmr50e: allegro szkoda z domu wychodzic ;p
<ibmr50e> bateria to tam kit
<ibmr50e> nie licze na taka co potrzyma dluzej niz pol h heh
<drathir> ibmr50e: ta powiedz to samsyngom czy toshibom ;p
<Voldenet> generalnie to jeśli zawiasy niewyrwane a procesor wymienialny, to opłaca się
<drathir> ibmr50e: i mam na mysli baterie od cmos-u...
<ibmr50e> nie wiem co to cmos
<ibmr50e> bateria od biosu??
<ibmr50e> ta okragla?
<drathir> ibmr50e: nom...
<ibmr50e> i co z nią
<ibmr50e> w komputerze sie wymienia normalnie przeciez
<ibmr50e> i bez niej też odpala
<drathir> ibmr50e: oj zdziwilbys sie ;p
<ibmr50e> Voldenet, zawias mozna naprawic, moj tata jednego tak naprawil, ale srubka na wylot troche byla, ale wystarczy upilowac
<ibmr50e> ale drugi byl sprawny a to wazne
<ibmr50e> no ale jak mam sprawdzic te baterie od cmosu?
<Voldenet> wszystko można naprawić, tylko wolę wsadzić nowy dysk + baterię i mieć działającego laptopa ;)
<drathir> a i Voldenet dobrze prawi, bo szkoda przez sekunde nieuwagi matryce stracic ;/
<ibmr50e> a to najwyzej chyba tylko tasme bys urwal?
<ibmr50e> "jest port RS232/COM do diagnostyki samochodowej." - heee, do mercedesa bym se podpiol
<ibmr50e> no ale jak obejrze laptopa
 * drathir juz widzial nie raz pajaki, bo zawiasy uszkodzone byly i otwieranie za rog jedna reka zrobilo swoje ;p
<ibmr50e> zobacze ze sprawny i sie nie przegrzewa
<ibmr50e> to chyba nie ma jakichs ukrytych wad jak w samochodach czy cos
<ibmr50e> ze mi za tydzien jebnie kumacie
<ibmr50e> sie popsuje*
<drathir> przewaznie to pecha raczej trzeba miec mega, ze jak chodzilo xx lat a nagle padlo ;p
<ibmr50e> bede pamietac zeby ten no
<ibmr50e> dysk tez sprawdzic nie?
<ibmr50e> tym smartem
<drathir> dobrze by bylo...
<ibmr50e> i bym se wgral lubuntu albo xubuntu i by chodzil jak bylskawica
<drathir> jaj nie nowy segate jakis to powinno byc tez ok...
<drathir> jak*
<drathir> z segate to tylko stae barracudy 60-80G pod ata ;p
<ibmr50e> zawsze mam beke jak na allegro np. lewy zawias 15 zl prawy zawias 50 zl do jakiegos laptopa w ktorym psuly sie tylko prawe hehe
<ibmr50e> wada konstrukcyjna i wolny rynek weryfikuje haha
<ibmr50e> 1. temperatury 2. zawiasy 3. dysk
<ibmr50e> tej baterii to chyba nie ma jak sprawdzic ??
<ibmr50e> musze se zapisac co sprawdzic przed dobiciem targu
<drathir> ibmr50e: jak mowilem zalezy od lapka jedne 5min inne caly na czesci pierwsze, zeby sie dobrac... ;/
<ibmr50e> ze srubokretem tam nie bede wbijal hehe
<ibmr50e> przychodzi gosc po laptopa za 300 zlotych i rozkreca rozkreca
<ibmr50e> hehehe
<ibmr50e> ale w sumie jak kupowalem samochod za 2500 to gosc mowil
<drathir> ibmr50e: ogolnie mozesz sie dopytac czy jak czest sie korzysta zawsze tak sie dzeje... bo jesli tylko jak dluzej nie uzywany to prawdopodobnie bateria...
<ibmr50e> ze mozemy na stacje diagnostyczna jechac smialo
<ibmr50e> drathir, no jo, bo raz dziala raz nie to dziwny objaw
<ibmr50e> ale mi jak komputer sie wlaczal bez obrazu to sie okazalo raz, ze monitor MANTA zdychał
<drathir> ibmr50e: na gware nowszy model by dali ;p
<Voldenet> ibmr50e: bateria jest raczej do wymiany o ile to nie jest nowy (do roku) laptop
<ibmr50e> gjm zachlales pale?
<drathir> gjm: chata nie splonela... ^^
<drathir> gjm: mam nadzieje, ze u Ciebie tez... ;p
<gjm> Nie spłonęła.
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.imgur.com/fa7kISa.jpg
<RandomEngine> sierściuchy
<ibmr50e> rasowe?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/qizgXttLudkfxA-FP75k198O4Mzc6a3j9KnUAOIZrmk.jpg?w=1024&s=11bb032557b08d2d20524ac754840843
<ibmr50e> co wy z tymi kotami?
<ibmr50e> nigdy nie mialem kota + mam alergie na koty m.in. bo wyszla duza czerwona kropka mi na rece jak robili testy alergicnze
<ibmr50e> w ogole chce kupic laptopa za 300 zlotych i czemu pelno jest takich gowien w stylu intel atom zamiast potenznych core2duo itd.?
<RandomEngine_2> nie wymagaj xeona w tej cenie
<RandomEngine_2> i jeszcze opony gratis
<firemark> ibmr50e: lol :)
<firemark> ibmr50e: te pytanie to żart czy poważnie? za 300zł to możesz sobie tablet kupić
<ibmr50e> teraz siedze na laptopie za 150 zlotych i sporo moge zrobic tylko wole takiego za 300 zeby youtube chodzil w 720p
<ibmr50e> bo teraz w 480p chodzi tylko
<RandomEngine_2> za 350 zł będzie chodził w 4k
<ibmr50e> ?
<ibmr50e> ale czemu zarty sb robisz?
<RandomEngine_2> a jak jeszcze na tym gentoo postawisz, to już w ogóle VR wyciągnie
<ibmr50e> ja chce laptopa do internetu tylko nie oczekuje niewiadomo czego
<firemark> akurat tablety dawno umia w 720p więc to nie problem
<ibmr50e> ja chce laptopa
<ibmr50e> mam komorke do celow laptopowych ludzie
<ibmr50e> tzn. tabletowych
<firemark> ale za 300zł albo mocno uzywany albo tablet z klawiaturą
<ibmr50e> no mocno uzywany mi chodzi
<ibmr50e> bo lubie sobie w klasyki pograc
<ibmr50e> wiesz jaka satysfakcja fajna jak tu mam 1.6 ghz i sobie w morrowinda albo vice city gram albo heroes 3?
<firemark> tylko wątpie ze za 300zł kupisz z dobrą baterią :P
<firemark> a homm2 działa na wine, jestem szczesliwy
<ibmr50e> no wlasnie nie potrzebuje baterii bo to do domu a na wykladach i tak sa gniazdka nie
<ibmr50e> w laptopach nie ma zwykle problemow z przegrzewaniem sie nie?
<ibmr50e> one 90 stopni normalnie chodza w stresie?
<RandomEngine_2> właśnie, że są
<firemark> a zalezy
<RandomEngine_2> to pc nie ma problemów z przegrzewaniem się
<firemark> mój już ma problemy
<firemark> kurde, mój lapek to już chyba 4 latka ma
<ibmr50e> hmmm
<firemark> czekam aż ram stanieje, w koncu
<ibmr50e> a masz ile cali matryce
<ibmr50e> ??
<drathir> amd64x2 stare to tak 95-100 i Ci zabezpieczenie zaskoczy...
<RandomEngine_2> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/11/28/how-to-write-an-ubuntu-tutorial/
<firemark> ibmr50e: 15.X
<firemark> X -> nie pamieta ile dokladnie, pewnie 15"
<drathir> firemark: lol juz ;p
<ibmr50e> no ja tez siedze na 15 cali a tu widze sporo fajnych laptopow kolo 13 cali i mysle czy by mi to starczylo czy niezbyt
<ibmr50e> chyba jo
<ibmr50e> to nie jest duzy skok
<ibmr50e> bo widze laptopiki 10-11 cali i nie wiem to w juch malo imo
<drathir> ibmr50e: zallezy do czego... mobilnie jak najbardziej, a w domu vga...
<ibmr50e> https://www.olx.pl/oferta/fujitsu-lifebook-e8420-laptop-diagnostyka-CID99-IDnSoA8.html#cf12095a31
<ibmr50e> taki se opatrzylem mysle ze kozacka oferta
<drathir> ibmr50e: szukaj lepiej ibm-ow...
<ibmr50e> czemu?
<ibmr50e> "w klawiaturze brakuje 5 klawiszy ( nie wymienialem koszt nowej klawiatury na allegro to 30zl) "
<ibmr50e> ale lenistwo
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/BkJusA4CnexBwEEVOCxKB0m8cgmH7Sx_m01T0XuyVdw.jpg?w=1024&s=ca6e2455a91a2430be4dc039efa70c87
<drathir> ibmr50e: bo to jak hammery...
<firemark> yep, ibm thinkpad to mozna rzucać :)
<ibmr50e> no nie wiem teraz mam thinkpada z 2005 roku
<ibmr50e> i ma dwa bad pixele
<ibmr50e> ale reszta dziala wiec nwm
<ibmr50e> zasrana pizzeria - o 18:30 zamawiam pizze, dzwonie o 20:30 co jest a oni, ze dopiero do pieca trafila
<ibmr50e> ja tak tego nie popuszcze obiecuje
<ibmr50e> a najlepsze, ze pizzeria 2km ode mnie
<firemark> i kogo to obchodzi :)
<drathir> przez neta zamawiajac to normalka...
<ibmr50e> telefonicznie dzwonilem
<ibmr50e> jak moge im zaszkodzic, jakies pomysly?
<ibmr50e> mam czyste konto bez wyrokow, wiec moge cos nawet przypalowego odj*
<gjm> Zabij się.
<ibmr50e> sam się zabij baranie
<gjm> :)
<gjm> pis joł
<firemark> zabijając się rozwiązujesz problem z pizzą
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/zYsJJ3r.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/_eqMafQ8nO-hrnNJcsxvGtrScGjYmOZnU0snkC0V37g.jpg?w=1023&s=accb1ec7100207c2293cb149d60e7dc0
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-03
<blind0> czesc pomoze mi ktos zainstalowac grub zebym mogl uruchamiac debian'a na laptopie z win10?
<drathir> jakby o 3 wpadl to co innego ;p
<bartek> hiho
<firemark> fifo
<drathir> hifi?
<bartek> znacie jeszcze jakieś kanały irc warte polecenie? tak z nudów bym sobie zajrzał
<firemark> ja polecam #gynvaelstream
<ibmr50e> tam filmy ogladaja??
<bartek> o czym to?
<RandomEngine_2> tam się ludzie zbierają jak gynvael streamuje
<RandomEngine_2> taki czat
<firemark> ibmr50e: rotfl
<firemark> ibmr50e: nie wchodź tam proszę
<ibmr50e> ma ktoś jakiś kod
<ibmr50e> na pyszne.pl?
<firemark> rotfl
<Ashiren> 5P4D4J-1KUP53-0RY6-1N4Ł4
<Ashiren> ech zeby byl winscp na linuxa a nie se robie to przez wine :c
<drathir> Ashiren: thunar?
<drathir> Ashiren: ssh://USER@HOST w polu lokalizacji... no chyba, ze mc styknie...
<Ashiren> :)
<firemark> Ashiren: scp i ssh nie styka? :P
<Ashiren> ech
<ibmr50e> no ja tak sie zalogowalem dzis
<ibmr50e> na wydzialowy komputer hehe
<ibmr50e> i jak wpisze users to sa jakies typy ktorych nie znam
<ibmr50e> firemark, jakie znasz tu polskie kanaly z ludzmi jeszcze?
<firemark> ibmr50e: nie mogę ci powiedzieć
<ibmr50e> ej firemark a ty w pythonie programujesz?
<firemark> y
<firemark> tak
<firemark> skąd to wiesz
<ibmr50e> nwm co widze ze ktos jakies wtyczki linuksowe albo programy linuksowe to wszystko w pythonie
<firemark> wtyczki linuksowe?
<ibmr50e> a myslisz ze linux dobry do nauki na pierwszy raz jak mam dobre poradniki?
<ibmr50e> no pluginy do apolikacji itp.
<firemark> a to pluginy mogą być w różnych jezykach, nie tylko python :P
<firemark> zalezy od aplikacji
<ibmr50e> bo raz byłem na kanale linux-mint i tam gadalem z typami i pytalem jaki najlepszy jezyk na pierwszy raz i rozpetala sie istna gownoburza, bo jedni krzyczeli, ze python spoko bardzo, a drudzy, ze zaczynanie od pythona najgorsze bo musze ogarnac C i jezyki wyzszego poziomu (nie rozumialem ocb)
<firemark> nie wiem jakie masz poradniki
<firemark> może masz dobre
<firemark> może masz złe
<firemark> hmm python bedzie latwiejszy, ale C warto znać. Będziesz wiedział jak działa program tak serio :P
<ibmr50e> e ja tak hobbystycznie tylko to wiesz to moze fajne to C bedzie
<firemark> no C po prostu musisz uwazać na pamiec :) ale warto imho
<firemark> w pythonie możesz podejsc do problemu 'naturalnie'
<ibmr50e> nic nie rozumiem ale oki poczytam
<firemark> no musisz poczytać i najważniejsze - sam zakodzić
<firemark> z czytania nic nie bedzie
<ibmr50e> moj ziomek na polibudzie w poznaniu mowil ze od C zaczynali wszyscy
<firemark> na slaskiej dalej od pascala, idioci
<firemark> uczenie sie czegos by po semestrze nigdy juz go nie uzywac
<ibmr50e> ale mi ziomek tlumaczyl, ze masz cos jeden semestr i jak cie zainteresuje to dalej to rozwijasz na wlasna reke
<ibmr50e> i ten semestr po to zebys obczail czy cie jara czy nie
<malutka> o/
<firemark> albo oblał
<firemark> :D
<ibmr50e> noo czasami masz z dupy przedmiot i jak prowadzacy siekiera to masz problem
<ibmr50e> u nas tak mieli z socjologia a w przyszlym semestrze ponoc kosa z bezpieczenstwa sieci
<malutka> Ashiren, +++++++ <3
<ibmr50e> ej a w windowsowym cmd jest normalnie SSH wbudowane jak w bashu?
<ibmr50e> bo nam sie kaza laczyc przez putty nwm czemu
<Ashiren> cmd to bieda
<ibmr50e> ej a przez basha da sie sprawdzic jakos wydzialową pocztę moją?
<ibmr50e> by jaja były heh
<Ashiren> zalezy. moze w twoim katalogu jest trzymana poczta
<ibmr50e> "Nikt, kto choć raz nie skonfigurował programu sendmail nie jest prawdziwym administratorem. Każdy kto brał się za to więcej niż raz, jest niespełna rozumu."
<ibmr50e> to jakiś inside joke?
<d42> no stawianie mxow to gówno generalnie
<TheNumb> Proszę się wyrażać
<malutka> TheNumb, ++
<dfgg> d42: bylem, popierdzam
<dfgg> nie wiem czy mam godność na upgrade
